# ROTP at Civilian University 2004 - 2018 [Merged]



## Duotone81

Hi Koach,

I have question that I hope you can answer. How exactly does the UTP-NCM plan work? Is the number of slots available through this plan determined by openings in the Officer Corps that weren't filled by DEO and ROTP or are ROTP and UTP-NCM both looked at equally for admission to RMC? Would you just need to be trade qualified, have the necessary academic background and leadership potential to apply for the program or are their any other requirements needed for consideration?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Nick, you may already have this reference, but I will post the link anyway for the benefit of others who may be interested:

CFAO 9-13 -- UNIVERSITY TRAINING PLAN -- NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS


----------



## Duotone81

That‘s exactly what I was looking for. 

Thanks a lot sir.


----------



## koach

I am not the best person to answer this question but the following link may answer your second question:
  http://www.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/009-13_e.asp 

Both ROTP and UTPNCM are very competitive and I think that applicants to either plan would be looked at equally.  I would recommend that you contact your closest Red and White coordinator under ‘contact us‘ on the following link for more information:

 http://www.rmcclub.ca/www/rawp/rawp_e.html


----------



## Duotone81

Thanks for the Red and White contact info Koach.

I‘ll make use of that resource Monday morning and post any info not already mentioned in CFAO 9-13.


----------



## Cote

I've spent a great deal of time and energy researching RMC and after applying and getting rejected I thought that ship had sailed. However I was reading these forums and saw someone mention something about ROTP through a civilian university.

I was wondering if anyone had any information or could point me towards some information regarding such a topic.

Pte. Cote
Seaforth Highlanders


----------



## BernDawg

I don't know about ROTP but a friend of mine (more than one really) has gone UTPNCM  (University Training Plan Non Commissioned Member)  It is avail in the regs I don't know about the reserves.  Maybe something to look into.
Does you unit have a PSO?  If so check with them.  They should have all the answers.
Good luck.


----------



## Big Foot

Cote, just because you got turned down from RMC once doesn't mean you will never get in. Keep at it. Besides, I believe the way it works is you apply to the ROTP program and if you have been selected to a civilian university, they may place you there or send you to RMC. At any rate, it's worth another shot to apply again.


----------



## nurse sarah

I'm doing ROTP right now at a civilian university because I'm a nurse and they don't have that at RMC...anyway I know you can do other trades and still go to civvy u. Basically I just filled out the ROTP forms from the recruiter's office(i dont know if they are different than ones for RMC) and had to be in the process of applying to a university to start the interviews and all that. You need the actual acceptance sheets from the university to be sworn in though. Hope this helps you a bit. 

Cheers


----------



## big_johnson1

I was a reservist with the airfield engineering flight in Abbotsford until this summer, when I went ROTP to the University of Victoria. Everyone seems to think that it's harder to get into civvie U, but while there are several hundred students at RMC, my subsidized education manager, who deals with everything west of Onterrible, deals with at least a few hundred students herself. That's just the four western provinces. So don't despair, apply again, and keep in mind that in the reserves you are eligible for reimbursement of university tuition up to a certain amount once you've served a few years. There are lots of options, you should be able to get more info through your CC though, especially concerning the local info. One negative point though is that your pay drops. As Reg F, you have right to pay, and they can't drop you. As a reservist, there is no UTPNCM and you'll go down to OCdt pay for the duration of school. On the other hand, CFHA can't charge you more than 25% of your gross so I pay less for my PMQ than I would pay for res at university. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


Chimo!


----------



## big_johnson1

As a civvie U student, I was under the impression that as long as I took the courses that were required for my degree, I would be left alone, unfortunately, it seems, I was wrong. I have been told that I am allowed to take the MINIMUM courses required to get my degree, and anything else after that I am required to pay for.

A question to the RMC students out there: If you are in a specific degree program, say, Chemistry, and you want to take an extra course in Psychology, would you have to pay for it out of your own pocket? Or if you were in Business Administration, and you wanted to take a course in Political Science?

Also, to any ROTPs or UTs in civvie U, have you run into this problem?


----------



## tree hugger

I remember hearing that when I was in school.  I dropped a required course and was just going to take in the next semester.  The my SEM got all piddled at me when she found out and said that I would have to pay for the course on my own.  This didn't make sence to me since school costs the same whether you take 4 or 5 courses a semester.  I didn't end up paying for it there really was no way to do so.  Also most degrees give you the flexibility to take courses that aren't degree specific.  e.g.  In a science program the may say you need 6 credit hours in humanities...

My advice, take what you want ensuring that you are progressing steadily through your program and make sure you pass all your courses especially the required courses.  

BTW I was Civi U.


----------



## Horse_Soldier

Feral said:
			
		

> As a civvie U student, I was under the impression that as long as I took the courses that were required for my degree, I would be left alone, unfortunately, it seems, I was wrong. I have been told that I am allowed to take the MINIMUM courses required to get my degree, and anything else after that I am required to pay for.
> 
> A question to the RMC students out there: If you are in a specific degree program, say, Chemistry, and you want to take an extra course in Psychology, would you have to pay for it out of your own pocket? Or if you were in Business Administration, and you wanted to take a course in Political Science?
> 
> Also, to any ROTPs or UTs in civvie U, have you run into this problem?



My days at Military College are long away, but when I went through, there was very little flexibility.  A specific stream (Admin, for example) would force you to take a core set of classes with, in the higher years, one optional per semester, which usually came down to choosing between two course offerings, such as say Economic History or Advanced Accouting.  Your schedule was filled up with the mandatories such that you didn't have *time* to take an additional course - at least in my stream.  But if there was time and some bright spark wanted to take an additional course, he/she would not have had to pay out of pocket.  When you're at RMC, the tuition is all inclusive, repayable via 4 years of obligatory service after graduation.


----------



## big_johnson1

Thanks for the info so far.. It pisses me off though that I might have to pay for a course on my own, while I was told (when recruited) that I could take whatever I wanted as long as I ended up with my specified degree at the end of it all. Granted, I don't have a lot of time to take extra courses, but if I want to take a special interest course, then it should be my business. Anyone who is currently in RMC or civvie U have an opinion?


----------



## kincanucks

Damn I think you should get a hold of the Ombudsmans office ASAP.  You are being prevented from fulfilling your educational dreams and who gives a crap who is paying for it and that you are also getting a salary to do nothing but go to school for eight months a year.  My God the injustice of it all.


----------



## big_johnson1

Well gee, thanks a lot! I'm glad to see that there are still individuals out there who are willing to be helpful! It's so refreshing to hear from people who have good advice to give, and are willing to hand it out FREE OF CHARGE! Maybe you should get a job consulting, bring in some extra bucks for yourself on the weekend!  

Back to the topic at hand, why is it a big deal if I want to take an extra course to better myself? The CF is full of programs for it, and since I'm in school already, what is the harm? RMC students take extra courses like psychology and Canadian history because it produces more well-rounded officers, then what is the problem with someone at at civilian university doing the same with one of their electives?


----------



## s23256

As a recent RMC grad I have some insight into the subject.  First of all at RMC if you have the time and the desire you can take additional courses which are not strictly required for your degree at no cost.  Before you cry foul remember that the profs at RMC are paid to teach a certain set of courses, as far as I know the number of students doesn't factor into it.  As such, it costs the taxpayer nothing if an RMC student chooses to take an extra course.  Clearly this isn't the case at civvie U.  Maybe you think thats unfair.  On the other hand I doubt you have inspections or parades or morning PT.


----------



## big_johnson1

It has nothing to do with being unfair. The way I see it, at RMC you have a heavy courseload because you have extra required courses, correct? I am taking a physics degree, and in my first semester of my second year, I only have 4 courses out of a max of 6. I just want to be able to fill those elective spots up with other courses. For instance, I am taking one third year physics course this semester so that brings my courseload up to 5 (I have the prerequisites for the course in question). That still leaves me one course. I'd love to fill it with other physics courses from the 3/4th year electives, but I don't have the prerequisites. Instead, I'd just like to be able to take a history course or something along those lines (no, not basket weaving).


----------



## s23256

The fact remains that for you to take an additional course incurs an additional cost to the government while at RMC it does not.  Essentially you are expecting the government to fund your personal interest in history etc. which they are somewhat unsurprisingly reluctant to do.  It is true that at RMC our schedules do include certain courses which would not me included in a civvie U program, ie. engineers taking history/psych courses, this is a part of the RMC curriculum and not that of your faculty and is therefore required at RMC and not civvie U, it shouldn't be surprising that the two institutions have different QS.


----------



## big_johnson1

I guess you have no idea how much money is wasted in other parts of the military, different courses just being one of the ways. How else can you explain my participation in a First Aid course twice in a year, even though I wasn't expired yet, just because there were spots available? That is a waste of money, I will agree, but my argument is that if I have the spot, then use it. If I have 4 courses, and I talk to someone from RMC, I'll hear the old "At RMC we have a really heavy courseload, it's so hard with the inspections and extra PT blah blah blah". I picked civvie U because I want a good education, and I want to be able to concentrate on studying and my grades, not on how my uniform looks in next week's inspection. I can get a better education by getting a more well-rounded education. Isn't that why we do OPMEs? Maybe I am "personally interested" in history, or maybe it's "my opinion" that a little psychology helps in the leadership department, but as long as I am taking a course that benefits the CF, what is the problem?


----------



## kincanucks

Here you go:

http://www.ombudsman.forces.gc.ca/complaints/main_e.asp


----------



## s23256

I'm fully aware that the military is hardly an example of fiscal responsibility.  Also, I'm certainly not trying to tell you that the workload at RMC is excessive, I graduated with a mechanical engineering degree and I still had more free time than I knew what to do with so anyone who tries that line on you is, in my opinion, full of it.  Eventually all I can tell you is why I believe the policy on out-of-stream courses at civvie U is in place.  In the end if you strongly disagree with the policy the only thing you can do is take kincanuks advice and take your complaint higher.


----------



## big_johnson1

Well my initial inquiry was more for general information to find out what the official policy is. I've found in the last year that what I was told at the recruiting centre when I was signing up and what the real regs are are not always one and the same. If I have to pay for a course that interests me myself, so be it, it isn't so important to me that I would take it upstairs. It can be quite frustrating however to find out that what you've been told by someone when you were recruited isn't true, especially when it has happened several times in the last year.


----------



## tree hugger

Spinaker said:
			
		

> The fact remains that for you to take an additional course incurs an additional cost to the government while at RMC it does not.



How?  Try to go in and pay for that "extra course".  It is impossible.


----------



## s23256

Sorry I should have been more clear there.  What I should have said is "If you were to take an additional course at civvie U it would incur an additional cost."


----------



## tree hugger

I understood you.  My post remains...


----------



## s23256

In that case perhaps I'm not quite sure what you are getting at.  Are you saying that it is not possible to take an additional course at your own expense?  I think we've allready established that current policy precludes civvie U candidates from taking out of stream courses on the military's dime and that if they disagree with the policy their only recourse seems to be through the ombudsman's office.


----------



## tree hugger

If you are attending a civilian university, full time is usually at least 4 courses per semester.  There is a flat rate for full time tuition.  Whether you are taking four or five courses in a semester, you are still full time.  Most programs do have an upper limit as to how many credit hours you can have per semester however, it is generally in the hands of the student to determine how many courses you will take.  It is impossible to be a full time student and then pay extra to be a part time student. 
When you're a part-time student you do "pay by the course", however, that's not how it works for a full timer.
Don't believe me?  Try to pay for that fifth course.


----------



## DVessey

I'm not sure how OPME's work for everyone else(ie/ civi U ROTP, DEO), whether you HAVE to take the RMC courses by correspondence. If the course description is close enough to an OPME, you might have better luck taking it at your university.


----------



## big_johnson1

See at my university, I pay by the course, and it was the same way when I was at college a few years ago. I can't speak for all schools but that's two that go by the course. What if your program requires you to register in 5 courses per semester, and you have taken all the required courses and all the recommended courses that you can fit into your timetable, but you still have an empty slot? Are you required to pay for a course that is outside your area of study even though it's required to maintain your standing in the program?


----------



## ACS_Tech

Hopefully I can get some input from some RMC and civie U UTs.  I'm a prospective UT and I was wondering what the chances are of getting into a civie U vs. RMC.  I plan on applying for AERE or CELE and would like to take Aero Eng, Software Eng or Comp Sci.  I'd prefer not to do RMC because, although I understand UTs don't have to do all the same stuff as ROTP cadets, the courseload is still apparently high.  Aside from that, I feel that I'd be a more successful student at a civilian university. I don't have anything against RMC, mind you.

I'm not headstrong by any means, nor do I buy into the "ringknocker" mentality.  I want to be able to use as much of my time as possible for studying, if I go.  I also have some personal issues (sick wife) that I think might be a little harder to deal with at RMC.

I've casually brought it up with the PSO, but she gets all defensive and says "what's wrong with RMC?"  I don't want to get on her bad side!  If I was offered only RMC (I assume they only offer you one choice) I would take it, it just isn't my personal preference.  Are there any options or ways to better my chances for getting a civie U vs. RMC (for my MOC and degree choices)?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Ersman

I heard a while back that it was possible to goto university (such as UWO, Carlton or U of T) and do the 4 year degree and then go into the military for 4 years afterwards and have the military pay for University.
I'm not exactly sure if this is how it goes or if this is at all how it is, but I was just wondering if anyone could clarify how one would be able to do university without having to pay and then serving in the military?


----------



## George Wallace

Go to your School Guidance Councillor and ask for information on ROTP (Regular Officer Training Plan).  Then you can check at a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre for information on ROTP.  They should be able to give you all the up to date information on CF University Education Programs that you need.


----------



## MC

The only people I've seen on ROTP that weren't going to RMC are those who have already begun their degree and those who study in fields not offered at Kingston. I'm not sure if its actually possible otherwise.


----------



## Meridian

It definitely is possible, its just not the military's preferred choice.


----------



## Glorified Ape

What about this: You only need 7 classes in your final year but you have to take 8/year to be considered full time (4 per semester). So you sign up for 8 classes (an extra elective over what's needed to graduate). The ROTP regs say you can't be part time, you have to be full time but from what I hear here, you can't take superfluous courses. That being said, it would cost more to take 3 classes as a part-timer than 4 classes as a full timer since they charge you more per course if you're part-time.


----------



## Meridian

Piper:

Thats because they keep the RMC kids together, generally. *Sigh*.

The military's preferred choice is to have you attend RMC, where  you get the total experience. ROTP Civy U and ROTP RMC is NOT the same, just as JROTC and Westpoint/Annapolis/etc are not the same experiences.  In fact, I tend to think JROTC is a better experience than ROTP Civy U.

That said, Civy U ROTP is an excellent option for those who want to stay home/get their degree from a university that has a better reputation for that program, etc.

From what I understand, was told by staff, and saw on courses, Civy U had significant enrollment, but is generally only filled by upper year students (You have to start as a freshman at RMC on the cadet wing) or by those who are taking degrees in programs not offered by RMC. im sure there are a few exceptions where RMC does not have the room, but the CF needs the projected intake numbers.


----------



## Dirt Digger

I don't know about 4 and 4 back-to-back, if that's your meaning.  I do know that you can do 4 years at a civvie U, apply for an Officer trade, then have the military pay for a trade-specific Post Grad degree down the line.  A yearly message comes out that lists all of the PGs and the trades that are eligible to apply for them.


----------



## Meridian

DD:

Is it usually only open to specialist trades? Basically my question is, do the pointy end folks get opportunities to get post-grads at all? Perhaps in War History, or Strategic Studies?


----------



## George Wallace

Meridian said:
			
		

> ...Basically my question is, do the pointy end folks get opportunities to get post-grads at all? Perhaps in War History, or Strategic Studies?



Yes... They do...you'll have to visit the BPSO (and go through your C of C) to do this.  Many current officers have done so already.


----------



## Meridian

Treehugger:

Careful on your statements.

AT least at Concordia here in Montreal, there is NOT a flat fee for full time tuition, like there is in Ontario (at least Ottawa schools). You pay per credit here, whether its 3 or under or 4 or 5. There is no "discount" or free 5th class like there is in Ontario.

You are correct that at least for most Financial Aid offices, "Full time" is a minimum of 4 courses per semester. Anything less is part time.  Anything more than 5 is an overload and usually requires justification. (Depends on school).

When you say "courses other than those required", I am assuming you mean "Credits extra to the degree", rather than "free electives" correct?
TO be honest, under any program, I cant see how you didnt have enough free electives to be able to take a psych course. Every program ive seen out there in all disciplines ALWAYS has some sort of electives/general ed opportunities, at least in the public universities.   RMC itself forces this requirement through taking arts (when you are in science) or science (when youare in arts) courses.  It gives you a more well balanced degree.

If you are asking why the military will only pay for the 120 credits for your degree (or 90, 0r whatever the number is), it is because the military requires degreed officers, not degreed officers plus a bunch of credits.  IF anything, it shows poor planning on your own part to find courses that would fit your program and your interests... if you are at Civvy U, you already have the benefit of having chosen a school, program and specialization, and any minors.  RMC does not have the same variety at all.

Furthermore, the military will even pay for honours degrees, which in the case of most schools in Ontario means 4 years versus a 3 year undergrad (I know engineering and some other programs are different). 

Id have to say they are being pretty giving here. If you wanna go take yoga lessons or something, are you asking the military to pay for that too?


----------



## Adam_18

i am planning on attending university and becoming an officer in the army, what i was wondering was in the ROTP civilian university do they have any say on which university you go to and what you take or could i apply for say university of ontario criminology and still be within the ROTP i wasnt sure if their were any limitiations on that kind of thing. also with the ROTP while in civi university how often do you train are you like a reservist? 
i plan to talk to my guidence counsoler and a recruiter so if anyone tells me to go talk to a recruiter i am, but i was just curious and wanted a little information before i went 

thanks


----------



## kincanucks

You can go to any recognized Canadian university as long as you are studying a degree programme that is compatible to the officer occupation for which you are applying for and that information can be obtained from your local CFRC/D.  Basically you attend university for 8 months and then you train for the rest.  Therefore, go talk to a recruiter.


----------



## Adam_18

i plan to, so that means i could go and get a degree in criminology and be an officer in the infantry or armoured corps?


----------



## kincanucks

Adam_18 said:
			
		

> i plan to, so that means i could go and get a degree in criminology and be an officer in the infantry or armoured corps?



Yes you can.


----------



## jwsteele

Seeing your MOC and degree plus the fact that you're UTPNCM RMC is most likely what you would be offered.  I don't know entirely how they select between civi u and RMC but from my experience at IAP training, most of the OCdt's that were in that MOC and all of the UTPNCM's were going to RMC.  I am ROTP civi u and they let me stay because I already had one year in and didn't want to interfere with my education.  Civi u is good but I guarantee you might get a little bit bored.  Unless you have an incredibly demanding schedule with tough courses, be prepared to have alot of free time on your hands...like alot of free time.  I kind of wish I was at RMC because I know I wouldn't be bored all the time and they offer lots of cool stuff to do.  That's all I can really tell you.  If you really want civi u, push for it.  I haven't been in long but I've realized that being pushy is sometimes the only way to get things happening.


----------



## Strike

Another plus on the RMC side vs civie u (based on reports from friends in the same degree progam that went to Queens) is the class size.  Your biggest classes will be in first year and then will gradually peter down.  I was chem Eng and my degree related classes varied from 9-18 people.  I think the Mech Eng guys were the biggest with about 60-70.  Civil Eng was also a very small class.

It means that the profs actually know who you are and you get a better chance for one-on-one should you need it.  It also means better access to the people working on their masters/PhDs who will sometimes be helping out with your projects.


----------



## Scants

The easiest thing to do is check the "No" box on your application that asks if you are willing to attend RMC.  If your PSO gets a knot in her face because you don't want to go to RMC, so what. I would assume that RMC is "her" school and she would believe RMC to be the road to success. Hmmm... Gen Hillier, CDS (Memorial U); LGen Caron, CLS (U of Ottawa); VAdm Buck, VCDS (McGill); LGen Dumais, DCDS (McGill); VAdm MacLean, CMS (Dalhousie), etc, etc.  The best school in the world will be the one attended by the person you are talking to.  Pop quiz: what is the best trade in the CF? I know you said your trade and not mine (even though mine is the best).
About getting on her bad side; the 1st thing the BPSO explained to me in my interview is that his input only counted for a small part of the whole process and he could say "no" but the board could still accept me. He was quite aware of the fact that most people think the process stops or continues on his call but was quick to point out that was false.  Who would a board more closely listen to: a CO who has known you (directly or through his subordinates), or a person who talked to you for a couple of hours? I was surprised that he told me this straight off because the PSO that worked for him gave the impression that the sun set or rose on direct order from their office.
They have no problems leaving you in a civvie u: they don't have to pay for your posting, you are not eating the CF's food, you aren't wearing out their uniforms, etc. 


			
				jwsteele said:
			
		

> Civi u is good but I guarantee you might get a little bit bored.   Unless you have an incredibly demanding schedule with tough courses, be prepared to have alot of free time on your hands...like alot of free time.


If you are bored: study or go to the gym. 


			
				jwsteele said:
			
		

> I haven't been in long but I've realized that being pushy is sometimes the only way to get things happening.


A hint that could help during your career: "pushy" gets you hated and screwed around. The idea is to recognize a problem, bring it to the attention of those that can fix it, and most importantly provide a solution.


			
				Strike said:
			
		

> It means that the profs actually know who you are and you get a better chance for one-on-one should you need it.


I have found the easiest way to get help from the prof is to go and ask for it. I have yet to be turned down for assistance by a prof. I have found that they enjoy when a student talks to them one-on-one. Too many of the students I have met are intimidated or nervous to talk to profs and they only hurt themselves. Once I had mentioned to a prof that I would be missing a few days because one of my boys was sick and he insisted I drop by and he would photocopy his notes for me.  When talking to profs (or higher ups for that matter) talk to them like you would anyone else, after all they are just people. 
Good luck,
Scants


----------



## chaos75

As a follow on to what Scants said, he is right.  Your CO has the biggest part to play in your ranking with the selection board.  When applying for the program ask only for what you want, and do not put down choices, including schools, that you dont really want.  If you dont get what you want, wait till next year and improve your application.  However, if you are accepted and turn it down becasue it was not the right school, or was the third choice you really didnt want but put down anyways, dont be surprised if you do not get another offer.  If you make your reasons clear on your application, as to personal reasons/family issues why you want to attend Civ U, there is a good chance youll get it.  There is a alot more UT civ u than there is RMC UT's.  Anyways two cents from an ex RMC UT.


----------



## Tracker 23A

Scants said:
			
		

> The easiest thing to do is check the "No" box on your application that asks if you are willing to attend RMC.   If your PSO gets a knot in her face because you don't want to go to RMC, so what. I would assume that RMC is "her" school and she would believe RMC to be the road to success. Hmmm... Gen Hillier, CDS (Memorial U); LGen Caron, CLS (U of Ottawa); VAdm Buck, VCDS (McGill); LGen Dumais, DCDS (McGill); VAdm MacLean, CMS (Dalhousie), etc, etc.   The best school in the world will be the one attended by the person you are talking to.   Pop quiz: what is the best trade in the CF? I know you said your trade and not mine (even though mine is the best).
> About getting on her bad side; the 1st thing the BPSO explained to me in my interview is that his input only counted for a small part of the whole process and he could say "no" but the board could still accept me. He was quite aware of the fact that most people think the process stops or continues on his call but was quick to point out that was false.   Who would a board more closely listen to: a CO who has known you (directly or through his subordinates), or a person who talked to you for a couple of hours? I was surprised that he told me this straight off because the PSO that worked for him gave the impression that the sun set or rose on direct order from their office.
> They have no problems leaving you in a civvie u: they don't have to pay for your posting, you are not eating the CF's food, you aren't wearing out their uniforms, etc. If you are bored: study or go to the gym. A hint that could help during your career: "pushy" gets you hated and screwed around. The idea is to recognize a problem, bring it to the attention of those that can fix it, and most importantly provide a solution.I have found the easiest way to get help from the prof is to go and ask for it. I have yet to be turned down for assistance by a prof. I have found that they enjoy when a student talks to them one-on-one. Too many of the students I have met are intimidated or nervous to talk to profs and they only hurt themselves. Once I had mentioned to a prof that I would be missing a few days because one of my boys was sick and he insisted I drop by and he would photocopy his notes for me.   When talking to profs (or higher ups for that matter) talk to them like you would anyone else, after all they are just people.
> Good luck,
> Scants




Scants Rocks!


----------



## SweetNavyJustice

When you apply for UT you have to already have acceptance into a university.  If your acceptance is for a civi U and your picked up then that's where you're going to be going.  If you're taking classes at RMC, that that is likely where you will end up since you don't have admission into another school.  

As some of the other people have said, when you fill out your application it asks you where you want to go, and this info is based on where you are accepted to attend.  

As an aside, if you're doing a degree that isn't offered at RMC then you don't have any other option but to attend a civi U.  

I'm a recent UTP and am loving my time hanging out at civi U!

Good luck with the boards!


----------



## Wookilar

Been looking into maybe OT'ing into a different trade while I am still at RMC (still not sure what I want to be when I grow up). But, the only way I can see is the annual VOTP (or whatever that was called a few months back). Anyone know if you can apply for a trade NOT on the list or know anyone that has done this? Any help/info would be appreciated.


----------



## Paish

Well i don't know how otter does things but the way the VOR works on our end(I beileve) is that you put your application(Request what is needed from CoC) in through your CoC in the fall and do what they tell you. About trades not on the list, not too sure. The VOR process itself takes a couple of months and people are just starting to hear back from ottawa now.


 :threat: Paish


----------



## Wookilar

Thanks Beaverlodge! 

The list is the problem, though. ??? Whenever I ask someone about OT'ing to a trade not on it, they look at me like I have six heads. Most trades are open, but why not for VOR? I ask............ummmmmmm.....I'll get back to you on that...ummm...ya....look, there's some really good openings on the list.......blahblahblah. You get the picture.

Most of the VOR this year was all pseudo-techie types and (ick) Air Force. Not really my cup of tea, you know. I have an image to uphold  8)


----------



## Paish

Yeah i could pretty much see it going like this

"So i want to VOR to this trade here..etc etc"

"What? You want to VOR to infantry? Why excellent!"

"Tabernac"


----------



## GINge!

Generally, if the trade is not on the list, that means it is not open for OT in as they are overborne. Depending on your current trade, you may not be allowed to OT out if it is 'distressed' or 'red' (not 100% sure what term is used these days). 

However, since you are at RMC, I'm going to guess the CF has not yet invested a lot of training time into your current MOC and as such it might be easier to transfer.

You should try asking your squad boss very nicely to contact the SOC at RMC, who can then contact the career manager of the trade you wish to apply for. The CM usually has the best / most current status of the trade. However, now is a very busy time for CM's and you might want to wait a few weeks or months.


----------



## Wookilar

Thanks GINge!

I've talked to the SOC in passing, but I want to keep it as official as possible, so I'll probably chat with my Sqn Com, AGAIN!

I'm in no rush, so I will wait a bit. I've got two years left here before I'm back to a "real" job. Last I could find out (through various nefarious, unofficial means) the trade I want is not overborne, but the one I am currently in seems to be a little desperate (they took me didn't they?).


----------



## bbbb

Isn't the VOR process a long, long process that can be hindered if you are 71U?


----------



## GINge!

If the board sits in May, and you apply in June, then yes, it can be at least a year. 

I have seen a VOR take as little as 3 weeks however, if it is timed right.


----------



## bbbb

Doing ROTP civvy U is a good idea since you won't have a sqn comd or sqn NCO raining down your necks. You'll live like an officer at civvy U, everything won't be handed down to you like at RMC. Ah, RMC, what a good life it's been, no worries, no want.

Choose RMC if you want a superior military education to what you could get at civvy U. Remember, there is NO military training here at all. You wear the uniform, do inspections and the like and do your studies/athletics, that's all. The rest of your time is either free time or, free time!


----------



## blacktriangle

I'd personally hit up a civi U for the chicks, but would miss out on the RMC deal.

Probably why I'm not going to do ROTP at all...


----------



## Wookilar

Between Civy U and RMC there are some differences. 

For a career in the CF as an officer, the largest implications are that at RMC, you not only get your Second Language Training (SLT), but you also complete the OPME requirements (Officer Professional  ..... military....education? I can never remember the new one, OPDP was so much easier). Currently, you need to have the OPME's done before you are eligible for Captain (that's what we are told here, at any rate) and the rank that will you require a Second Language profile keeps dropping every few years.

Also, there is a larger connection with the military lifestyle. It may not be exactly like the real world, but it is closer than civy u (and just for the record, I have also done full time at civy u and civy college in my previous flat-face, long hair life).

There are advantages to doing civy u, but it all depends on what you require (degree, family situation, advance credits, etc) and, more importantly, what the CF requires of you.

Both have advantages and disadvantages. To say one is better than the other is being a little narrow minded.


----------



## bbbb

Ok, what do you learn at RMC that so prepares you for REAL life?


----------



## Zoomie

Wookilar said:
			
		

> Currently, you need to have the OPME's done before you are eligible for Captain (that's what we are told here, at any rate) and the rank that will you require a Second Language profile keeps dropping every few years.



Sounds like they are spinning you guys in all the wrong directions....  OPME's are for promotion to Major, as is a BBB french profile.  The only pre-requisite for promotion to Captain is achieving your trade and accruing T.I.


----------



## muffin

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Sounds like they are spinning you guys in all the wrong directions....  OPME's are for promotion to Major, as is a BBB french profile.  The only pre-requisite for promotion to Captain is achieving your trade and accruing T.I.



OPME requirements depend on the element  - for example the Army want their Capt's to have them done (though it is not a requirement for promotion,it is a requirement for certian positions), and the Air and Sea want them done for Majors. This should be covered in the new OPME policy, which is under review at ADM HR (mil) now - and is expected to be out sometime this summer.

You should note however, that the OPME (Yes it is Officer Professional Military Education  ;D ) program is only partially completed at RMC by the red coats. There are 6 courses, 4 of which are Univeristy Level. These are completed through the course of the regualr academics at RMC. The 2 PD (Professional level) courses are not covered, and must be taken at a later time. These are PME001 and 002. 

muffin


----------



## 23007

muffin said:
			
		

> OPME requirements depend on the element  - for example the Army want their Capt's to have them done (though it is not a requirement for promotion,it is a requirement for certian positions), and the Air and Sea want them done for Majors. This should be covered in the new OPME policy, which is under review at ADM HR (mil) now - and is expected to be out sometime this summer.
> 
> You should note however, that the OPME (Yes it is Officer Professional Military Education  ;D ) program is only partially completed at RMC by the red coats. There are 6 courses, 4 of which are Univeristy Level. These are completed through the course of the regualr academics at RMC. The 2 PD (Professional level) courses are not covered, and must be taken at a later time. These are PME001 and 002.
> 
> muffin



Unless of course you take Business Administration where you receive 5 of the 6 OPMES. Then all you do is travel to St.Jean for a 5 day course to finish your Military Law OPME and the re-aquaintance of Rue St.Catherines. ;D


----------



## muffin

23007 said:
			
		

> Then all you do is travel to St.Jean for a 5 day course to finish your Military Law OPME and the re-aquaintance of Rue St.Catherines. ;D



You must be Airforce - the AF MA runs 5 day courses at the ELFC for those who can get TD'd there or who may be there anyway... this may not be possible if you are LAnd or Sea. The Navy runs "NOPME" serials on both coasts 2-3 times a year and the Army runs some courses on some bases when the demand is there. The AF also runs "AFOPME" serials several times a year - these are the ones you are referring to here.

OPME is a "living programme" in that it is constantly changing. We are re-developping the MilLaw right now in a more flexible format. 

Warning - the following is MY personal opinion and does not in any way reflect the opinion of CDA, RMC, or the OPME Program admins  *that should cover it*

I wouls like to see the 2 PD courses (001 and 002), and maybe eventually all the OPMEs switched to a self lead study format where a student could register and complete the course when he/she wishes ... baby steps though 

muffin


----------



## ACS_Tech

I wanted to get an idea of where those who are going to a civilian university on a subsidised commissioning plan (IE ROTP?UTPNCM) are studying at and what degree program and MOC you are in.  I've been trying to find some information out through research on the net and DIN, but have for the most part come up empty handed.  What I'm interested in is what schools do people in these plans get sent to if they don't go to RMC?  I realize this is largely based on the MOC requirements, IE nurses and pharmasists go to schools that offer such programs, etc. but what about engineering?  Do many students go to schools that offer engineering other than RMC, and then are they limited to one or two schools, or is it basically where the student applies?  If you fall into the above mentioned category, or have some useful info on this topic, please post here.

For those interested, I'd like to know since I am planning on applying for UTPNCM.  However, due to personal reasons, RMC would be a worst case scenario for me at the moment (relatively speaking of course...I mean, it's still free school after all, I know).  Unfortunately, I plan on applying for a program that is probably one of the bigger programs at RMC (MechEng), of the 3 (civilian) schools that would be ideal or prefered for me, 2 aren't close to a base (Calgary and Windsor), with Manitoba being my 3 option.

Now, before anyone gives me the whole "you-should-be-glad-what-you-get-the-service-comes-before-the-soldier-stop-your-whinning" rant/post that I'm sure many of you reading this right now are itching to type out, I am fully aware that should I apply to the program, I should be ready to accept RMC as a potential offer, even if I don't mark it as a choice.  I am also aware that this plan is an officer production plan first and an education plan second, so the needs of the CF and where they feel I will best be trained will veto anything I have to say on the subject.  Thirdly, I am aware that I am not obliged to accept any offer that I receive, regardless of what school/program/MOC it is for (and however dumb it probably would be to turn down such an offer!).  For the record, I would go to RMC if that is what was offered to me, it is just not in my best personal interest at his time, that is all.

With that out of the way, like I said.  I'm just interested in seeng where all the civie ROTP/UT cadets are studying at and what they are studying, and specifically anyone who is in an engineering program outside of RMC.  If you feel the need  to know my personal reasons for not wanting to go to RMC, they are partially posted in another thread. Otherwise, PM and I'll be happy to tell you where to go.


----------



## Wookilar

I'm at RMC now, going for a BA in Military Strategic Studies. I have many friends that are going to schools from NS to BC, Dal to U Vic and all points in between. I was accepted to three other universities, under three different programs that were all "preferred" degrees for my trade (LOG). (U of A as I was in Edmonton at the time, Dal and St. FX) For one reason or another, I was offered RMC, so off went the family to Kingston.

Be aware, there is a bit of a push on from higher to up the numbers of the UT's at RMC. If you have reasons to stay where you are, make sure you can back them up a little. Some of the people sent here are married, some are single. Some are here for 4 years, some 3 (like myself), some 2 and we even have one that will be at RMC for only 1 year. 

The array of UT's attending civy u are just as wide and varied. If there was a pattern for the selection to attend RMC last year, it is too convoluted for me to detect.

For actual "official" info on degree and trade spreads between civy u and RMC, you might try and contact someone at CFRG in Borden. They may (or may not) have some data that can be released. If your PSO's office is switched on, they should be able to help out. I know the PSO in Edmonton over the last two years I was harassing them were very helpful. Another source of info would be to contact the University Liason Officer in your current area. They would have a lot of info at their fingertips, regarding what they have to work with.

Good Luck.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice

I got picked up for UTP last year and am attending class at the University of Victoria working towards a degree in Psychology with a minor in Philosophy.  All this to be an MP O.  

This is my no means a fact and just my opinion, but from my understanding if you don't apply to RMC you won't get accepted.  If you aren't accepted then it's not going to be on your radar for schools that you'll be attending.  For UTPNCM (and ROTP for that matter) you already have to have your acceptence into your university and into your program of choice.  This is what is used as the basis for your application.  Out of convenience a number of people take university courses through RMC's continuing Ed dept. and as such this is generally who a number of people are already students of and a school that they are accepted to.  This is where you could get (for lack of a better word) trapped going to RMC.  

If you have acceptance at a university other then RMC and that is where you have done your (pre req) courses through then I would think it is likely that you would stay at that school.  At least this has been my personal experience.  I gained acceptance to UVic, did my pre req courses for UTP there, had no acceptance to any other university so it was an all or nothing deal for my app.  And here I am.....

Good luck.


----------



## shadow

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> For UTPNCM (and ROTP for that matter) you already have to have your acceptance into your university and into your program of choice.  This is what is used as the basis for your application.



Not necessarily.  There are many UTs out there who were accepted into the program without an acceptance letter from a University.  Most were given a conditional acceptance, based on them getting their admission, and some if didn't get in, did some OJT until they could get it.  I was promoted (demoted?) to OCdt without having an acceptance letter (OttawaU doesn't send them out until June/July for the upcoming semester), and was told that if I didn't get it, they would put me to work until I did.

ACS_Tech, you can apply to ANY University in Canada.  If you are on the east coast and you want to go to Uof Vic, you can apply and put it on your UT application.  If you get accepted, and Borden is happy then they will move you, your family and your F&E to the new location.

I wouldn't advise anyone to check the "Not Interested in RMC" box on their application.  In most cases it is an indication that your priorities are in the wrong place.  That being said, the military is VERY accommodating, and if there are issues such as sick wife, they will do their best to put you where you are best suited.  I met a guy who was doing his whole UT degree via correspondence so he could stay at home and care for an ailing family member.

Hope this helps.  Feel free to PM me if anyone has any UT questions.  I graduate and will be commissioned next month, and have been going to civvie U for 3 years (it was supposed to be 3.5 but I took extra courses to graduate early)  I am happy to help anyone interested in the program.

Shadow


----------



## Wookilar

Do not get too hung-up on the "If you don't check the RMC box, you won't get picked up for UT" thing. My IAP last year was 28 UT's, half RMC, half civy u. Some checked the box, some did not. If you checked the box, be prepared. If you don't check the box, be prepared. CFRG may just offer you RMC anyway.

For the prep courses, mine were from U of A (5) and RMC (4) and Grant Macewan (2). Here I am at RMC, even though Dal and U of A offered me the exact same deal (academic wise).

And, keep in mind, if you don't like the offer, you can always say "no." Not the end of the world. Just keep taking courses part time and get your leaf, then inquire about CFR.


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte

Is it true that engineers at RMC have 3 vice 2 OPMEs to do after grad?


----------



## George Wallace

TDV-Arte-et-Marte said:
			
		

> Is it true that engineers at RMC have 3 vice 2 OPMEs to do after grad?


Is there some sort of trick question here?  Why would they not be required to do the same amount of OPMEs as everyone else?


----------



## TDV-Arte-et-Marte

People taking science courses take an extra politics course while the engineers don't (engineers only take one politics course). Hence, when one graduates, one may need do one more course.


----------



## 23007

Myself and both of my roommates graduated from RMC last year. One is mech eng, the other is politics, and I am business. Both of them had 2 OPMES to finish after grad and I only had one to do as Business students get 5 of the course while at the college. So engineering is no different from arts in terms of OPME credits.


----------



## George Wallace

Something here still doesn't sound right?  Has the program (OPMEs) changed that much?  Before, it didn't matter what courses you took in University, you still had the five or so OPDPs, later the OPMEs, to do.  Now you are telling me that University Credits will write off OPMEs?


----------



## h3tacco

George you cannot use university credits strictly for OPMEs, however 4 fo 6 OPMEs are run like university course and are in fact courses which you can take at RMC. For example one OPME is Canadian Military history if you take the course at RMC obviously you don't have to do the OPME. As well if you took a similar Military History at any other university you may get credit for it depending on the similarity of the course. Likewise if you do not have a degree some civie universities and RMC will grant you credit for some of the OPMEs depending on the university.


----------



## George Wallace

Ok?  If I have a Canadian Military History Course, although not from RMC, but another University, does that work in my favor?  Can I too, have that OPME written off?  This is where there may not be an even playing field, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Scants

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ok?  If I have a Canadian Military History Course, although not from RMC, but another University, does that work in my favor?  Can I too, have that OPME written off?  This is where there may not be an even playing field, if you see what I mean.



Yes George, 
You can have OPMEs written off from doing courses other than the actual OPME. I added the link a while back for the Prior Learning Assessment person at RMC, search function should bring it up. All they ask for is the syllabus from the course you did and then they decide whether to write it off or not. I get pretty bothered when people go on and on and on etc ... about how hard it is to get OPMEs written off. "Well my buddy said...", "I heard that..." etc. I got 2 wrote off with no drama. As I said before people, all you have to do is ask.

Tim


----------



## muffin

The OPME programme consists of 6 courses, 2 Professional Development Level Courses and 4 University Level Courses. A combination of OPDP, ODP-2, and/or prior university training can be credited towards the courses. It does not have to be a course taken at RMC, so long as the LO's are met. 

Most if not all RMC cadets graduate with the 4 University Credits done, and then complete the PD courses. If the Registrar allows it they can finish the PD OPME's while on OJT etc during the summer.

For more information you can email our PLAR personnel at plar@rmc.ca

muffin (aka Maggie O'Reilly) 
DBA RMC DCS
Continuing Ed and OPME


----------



## bgc_fan

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ok?  If I have a Canadian Military History Course, although not from RMC, but another University, does that work in my favor?  Can I too, have that OPME written off?  This is where there may not be an even playing field, if you see what I mean.



As a minor point, you may not be accorded full credit, but may get partial credit, i.e. you may only have to complete one or two assignments to get the OPME course. It depends on how close your course syllabus is compared to the OPME course.

I know of one captain who got a partial for Ethics... I think it only exempted him from one assignment.


----------



## muffin

bgc_fan said:
			
		

> As a minor point, you may not be accorded full credit, but may get partial credit, i.e. you may only have to complete one or two assignments to get the OPME course. It depends on how close your course syllabus is compared to the OPME course.
> 
> I know of one captain who got a partial for Ethics... I think it only exempted him from one assignment.



This may have been true in the past, but we are moving away from partial PLAR to "all-or-nothing" PLAR. It is more likely that you would recieve credit for the entire course or nothing at all than partial PLAR anymore. If you have any specific questions though I would email our PLAR coordinator at the address mentioned in my previous post.

muffin


----------



## Journeyman

bgc_fan said:
			
		

> I know of one captain who got a partial for Ethics...



I know of several captains who need a _bit_ more work on ethics   ;D


----------



## phil27

hey im going into electrical engineering at the university of windsor under ROPT in septembre but i have a few questions about it.  
1) do you have to maintain a certain grade when your at university to stay in ROTP
2) What happends if you fail a class during university
3) besides the summer is there any other training? like march break or ne thing like that

thanks alot


----------



## Mortar guy

Hey phil27,

First off, if you're going to be an officer - learn to spell, capitalize and use punctuation. This board comes with a handy spell checker so even if the public education system has failed you, you can still fake it.

Now, I was a ROTP Civvie U student, although that was 8 years ago and things may have changed. First off, talk to your University Liaison Officer (if that's what they're still called) and read the regulations they distribute. 

When I was at SFU we were told we had to maintain a B average (IIRC) and that we had to pay out of pocket for any courses we failed and had to redo. However, I have to wonder why you are asking these questions. Do you plan on failing anything? Setting your sights high? The people of Canada are paying for your education and I recommend you owe them (and the CF) your best efforts while at university.

As for training, I broke some ground on this one (at least for my generation of Civvie U OCdts) and paraded with a reserve infantry unit throughout the school year. They were kind enough to make me a Pl Comd and I gained a decent amount of experience. There was no other scheduled training for any of the Civvie U ROTP OCdts and many took advantage of that situation and essentially became civvies who happened to do phase training in the summers. Still, if you're worried about your grades, maybe you should hold off on training for the first year and make sure you get the hang of the whole university thing (most professors don't accept MSN spelling). Good luck.

MG


----------



## Kid_X

Hey Phil27,

Are you doing your IAP/BOTC this summer?  Also, are you located in Windsor at the moment or are you traveling there for University?

My situation is that I'm not doing IAP/BOTC this summer. It's been deferred to 2007.  So I met up with my ULO early to start "Clearing-In".  She's located in the NDHQ building here in Ottawa so I needed an escort to get in (How long after enrolment does the service card come in?).  I cleared-in with my unit and my mess (The only RCAF Officer's Mess in Canada?), but I've been told I only have to get all the clearing-in done before my COS date (August 25Th), and because I can't get into the NDHQ building without my service card OR and escort, It's was suggested by my ULO that I wait for my service card to come in.

Anyways, when you first clear-in with your ULO, he/she gets you to sign a bunch of papers again (Some of the papers you've already signed, like your Will, Affidavit of Execution of Will, Supplementary Death Benefits Plan.  Some papers you haven't already signed like your Statement of Ordinary Residence Form, Family Care Plan Declaration, etc, your ULO explains these to you.) and gets some information from you.  Don't forget your banking information (Bring a void cheque).

While I was clearing in with my ULO she e-mailed me the StudentGuide2005, I haven't had time to read through it yet so I can't answer your questions exactly, but if you wanted to put your e-mail up here (or PM it to me), I could send that to you.

We're in the same boat, and I have to say I'm thankful for these forums, it's great to be able to put up worries/questions and have them answered or discussed by people going through the same situation or who have already been through it (Thanks Army.ca!).

Sheldon


----------



## jwsteele

It doesn't hurt to maintain good grades but they make no specific mention of expectations.  You are only expected to pass all of your courses as lame as that sounds.  If you feel that you will fail a course you must let your ULO know ASAP so that appropriate action can be taken.  There is no training throughout the school year and you are not expected to do anything except school.  If your grades are very good they will let you get a job or attach to a reserve unit.  It's all very simple for civy U OCdts.  Make sure all your claims and paperwork is completed on time and do well in school and you won't even remember that you're in the CF because nobody will ever remind you until it gets close to summer training.


----------



## cda84

How does leave work with 'Civy U' ROTP? Am I still entitled to the standard 4 weeks per year? For example after my course this summer, in between the time from course until school, I will have 2 weeks time. How will this work? Will I be let free or will I need to take 1-2 weeks of annual leave for that period?

Thankyou

Chris


----------



## kincanucks

cda84 said:
			
		

> How does leave work with 'Civy U' ROTP? Am I still entitled to the standard 4 weeks per year? For example after my course this summer, in between the time from course until school, I will have 2 weeks time. How will this work? Will I be let free or will I need to take 1-2 weeks of annual leave for that period?
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> Chris



You will be entitled to annual leave and you will have to use your annual leave for that period between training and start of school.


----------



## Kid_X

So if I've been put on 83 days LWOP because of the June 3rd enrolment ceremony, does that mean I have no leave left for the rest of the year, how does this work?


----------



## George Wallace

No.

It only means that you are on Leave right now and not getting paid.  At the end of your contract, those 83 days will be deducted from your time served and unless you work 84 days (one day extra for a Fudge Factor)  past your Release Date you will loose one full year in Severance Pay (approx $2000) on Release (if you have served long enough to qualify for an annuity (pension)).  I would ask someone in the RMS Trade to explain to you the ramifications of Leave Without Pay - but then I have told you that before.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23377/post-392281.html#msg392281


----------



## MC

I also study electrical engineering and have been ROTP for two years. Most your questions have been answered but basically between september and may, you don't exist for the army (but you still get paid). As a matter of fact when I reported in for BOTP this summer I still didn't exist for them. 

The program is a mess. I got 3 months "vacation" after the school year because my liaison staff couldn't finish the paperwork to get me on an OJT at a local reserve unit (that I had already contacted and that had told me they could take on another ocdt). Thing is since I was always waiting for their call I couldn't really do anything or go anywhere to take advantage of this time off. 

All this being said ROTP is still a very sweet deal and you will be able to enjoy yourself and concentrate on your studies at the same time, so I wouldn't worry about grades if I were you (as long as you work hard, that is). Not having to get a 25 hr / week job made a big difference for me. I guess if there were more of us doing this, it would be better organized and we could do fun stuff like field exercises or other activities every now and then during the school year to keep us into it, but apart from that I have no complaints, its cool to be able to put all the time you need on school.


----------



## Quag

cda84 said:
			
		

> How does leave work with 'Civy U' ROTP? Am I still entitled to the standard 4 weeks per year? For example after my course this summer, in between the time from course until school, I will have 2 weeks time. How will this work? Will I be let free or will I need to take 1-2 weeks of annual leave for that period?
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> Chris



As an ROTP CIVU candidate, leave is not really regulated.  You can take leave usually if there is no conflict between training and school.

If you use all your entitled leave, there is still plenty of "special academic" leave.

This year I have taken almost 2 months of leave( 1 month block "special academic", Xmas, Reading Weeks, you get the picture), previous years, even more.  It has been my experience thus far that USUALLY every summer, you will have at least one month block leave, unless you do OJT or EWAT or something else.

Anytime you are not training or at school you MUST have a leave pass.

Hope this answers your question.

~Quag


----------



## Kid_X

Actually that helps lots, thank you.  Also, I'm on of the - I'm sure several - recruits whose parents are divorced.  Will they take that into account at all when you ask for leave in order to travel across the province and visit your other parent (the one that doesn't have custody).  I know I'm 18 so custody isn't really a battle anymore, but I'm still living with mom for a year before moving into residence on campus.


----------



## Quag

When you are on leave, you can usually travel where you want (except there are regulations regarding scheduled countries, but we don't need to get into that).

Also, make sure to take advantage of Leave Travel Assistance.  It will pay your flight to go see your family that is out of province once a year.

Regards

~Quag


----------



## andpro

Quag said:
			
		

> When you are on leave, you can usually travel where you want (except there are regulations regarding scheduled countries, but we don't need to get into that).



Is there anywhere that I could get a copy of those regulations on line?


----------



## Quag

PM inbound


----------



## kincanucks

Piper said:
			
		

> I'm looking for some info re: working a civvie job while at school (I have time galore on my hands).
> 
> Someone who does with, would ya'll mind PM'ing me some info about how to go about getting it approved by the CoC (if need be).



Just a little warning. While some members have taken jobs outside their normal duties they must always be cognizant that the CF is first and that their extra job must never interfere or place them in conflict with their primary duties of being a CF member.  Also if a member is injured while performing that other job they would financially responsible for their medical expenses and if that injury prevents them from performing their duties as a CF member then there would be further repercussions.  That is why the CoC is very hesitant in granting permission but they do on occasion.


----------



## Quag

Actually, you are completely allowed to get a part time job according to the SEM in Ontario.

He realizes that OCdt.'s are poor ;D.

You must notify your ULO.  IF you start failing classes or your marks start slipping drastically, you will be asked (told) to quit your job.

Personally, I see no reason why you can't get a job at while attending CiviU.  For those beautiful 8 months (no offence RMC guys ;D ), you have no direct ties to the CF, or any duties that you must perform for them (other than pass classes).

Cheers


----------



## Saorse

I was just curious as to whether or not anyone knows what expenses are covered by DND for an ROTP member in a civillian university. Is it  tuition and books, plus the salary?


----------



## Saorse

That's how I understood it: okay!  So even though room and board will still do 7 thousand dollars worth of damage here at St. FX, it still might work. Would a scholarship from the university be null and void if accepted into ROTP?


----------



## Saorse

I totally understand that it's probably been talked about before; just wanted to make it short and sweet. 

I'm from Inverness, Cape Breton! Just an hour and a half from X here. Yourself?


----------



## ChaosTheory

I am currently attending Civilian University through ROTP at Simon Fraser University in British Columbia.  It sure is a sweet deal.  I get paid to go here plus I have everything pretty much covered and if you live in a "high cost" area, you can apply for PDL.

I live on campus and I am paying for that myself with the money I get paid, it's a small chunk of it but it is worth it.


----------



## Saorse

Here's to hoping for a good thing then.


----------



## Krypto

I'm currently applying for ROTP at Civy U (I'm second year at Wilfrid Laurier University), and I'm so glad to hear that all the stuff mentioned above is covered. 

My question is about the salary. Is it enough to get by? Or will I need to work part-time? I know it depends on the exact pay rate, and the area and cost of living, but I'm just asking in ballpark terms.

I really hope I get in. 

EDIT: I'm also reading about others at Civy U who find a local reserve unit and parade with them. If I'm air force, and the only local unit is infantry, would that still fly? Even in just an admin role? I'd love to be able to parade somewhere during the year.


----------



## ChaosTheory

With just my ROTP salary I am having no problems paying for residence, food, alcohol, xmas presents and still am saving up money.


----------



## Krypto

I'm a bit confused...

Various posters have said you need a leave pass for any leave, but how to they distinguish leave from "school time" during the year? For example: The few weeks between school and training in the summer is pretty clearly "leave" and you're under the military's close supervision. But when you're let loose for the school year, are you expected to request leave to go away for a weekend with your buddies or something? I understnad you'd have to if you want to get that travel assistance.

I also have another question. I'm getting married next fall, so after that, if I was on leave and was to request travel assistance, would she be included too? Probably not, but I'm just curious.


----------



## George Wallace

If you are now in the CF, you will need a Leave Pass when you go on Leave outside of the Unit Area.  You will find out how large that 'Area' by inquiring at the Unit you are in.  

Any plans you have for marriage should be done, keeping your Unit informed.  The OR will be able to give you all the info and details you require for your new spouse.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Krypto,

One reason you should have a leave pass when you are away for a weekend is so that the system knows where you are.  To be honest, your ULO doesn't care that you're going hiking for the weekend, but when he gets a call from a Duty Officer because your mother needs to find you in the event of a family emergency, she expects the "army" to know where you are.

As for travel assistance and marriage: once you're married, your new wife becomes your primary next of kin.  After that, there's no travel assistance entitlement to go home to see Mom.


----------



## Saorse

Here's to hoping for the best! Interview is December 19


----------



## mhawk

Regarding the question about parading part time with a reserve.
It shouldn't be a problem to parade with them even though your air force, I've heard of one parading with a Recce unit.
It just depends on if your ULO allows it and the reserve unit accepting you to parade with them.  I myself am hoping to return to my Cbt Engineer unit, even though I was a pte back then and CT to Aerospace Eng.  Hopefully you get in and get to parade with them.


----------



## Saorse

For those of you all currently involved in the ROTP through CIVI U, what sort of academic requirements do they hope you maintain? I find myself wondering a bit more of what might be expected now that my interview is less than one month away.


----------



## Quag

Saorse said:
			
		

> For those of you all currently involved in the ROTP through CIVI U, what sort of academic requirements do they hope you maintain? I find myself wondering a bit more of what might be expected now that my interview is less than one month away.



A pass


----------



## Saorse

Merci merci.


----------



## Krypto

mhawk said:
			
		

> Regarding the question about parading part time with a reserve.
> It shouldn't be a problem to parade with them even though your air force, I've heard of one parading with a Recce unit.
> It just depends on if your ULO allows it and the reserve unit accepting you to parade with them.  I myself am hoping to return to my Cbt Engineer unit, even though I was a pte back then and CT to Aerospace Eng.  Hopefully you get in and get to parade with them.



I assume the same rules would apply with a cadet unit? Does this even happen?


----------



## Krypto

Good to know, thought I meant mainly about working at a cadet unit during the school year, assuming they have an opening.


----------



## ChaosTheory

Saorse said:
			
		

> For those of you all currently involved in the ROTP through CIVI U, what sort of academic requirements do they hope you maintain? I find myself wondering a bit more of what might be expected now that my interview is less than one month away.



From what I have been told, there is no academic requirements that you must maintain except for passing though I am sure you are expected to do as best as you can as I am currently doing.


----------



## Cookie89

Hi, I'm new to this website, today.
I'm currently at the stage of waiting to hear back from RMC to see if I'll be accepted. I've also applied to a couple civi U's.. Recently I've been talking to people about RMC and have heard nothing but bad reports... Things like, "The people at RMC are super cocky", "RMC is like 4 years of BMQ" and "After RMC everyone is brainwashed and crazy". I've gone thorugh Reserves BMQ and SQ so I'm not completely oblivious to the ways of the military, but is RMC really as bad as everyone says? If Im offered Civi U should I take it, or go to RMC?

Comments from former RMC students would be appriciated... 

Thanks


----------



## JesseWZ

Well... I am not from RMC, however some of my platoon mates from IAP are attending at the moment. I speak with them fairly often and they seem pretty normal to me. I believe the hardest part of RMC would be the FYOP (First Year Orientation) and after that the pressure eases a little (But it is still university, you will still be swamped with tests and essays) There are a few RMC'ers kicking around on this forum, I will leave the rest to the ones who are far more informed then I.


----------



## old man neri

It also depends what you want to do in the long term future. Are you going to be in the military forever? What degree are you looking for? Do you plan on ever working in the civilian world after?

Also, would you be attending these other universities on your own time and dime or through ROTP?


----------



## Big Foot

Cookie89 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to this website, today.
> I'm currently at the stage of waiting to hear back from RMC to see if I'll be accepted. I've also applied to a couple civi U's.. Recently I've been talking to people about RMC and have heard nothing but bad reports... Things like, "The people at RMC are super cocky", "RMC is like 4 years of BMQ" and "After RMC everyone is brainwashed and crazy". I've gone thorugh Reserves BMQ and SQ so I'm not completely oblivious to the ways of the military, but is RMC really as bad as everyone says? If Im offered Civi U should I take it, or go to RMC?
> 
> Comments from former RMC students would be appriciated...
> 
> Thanks


Those who badmouth RMC are those who have had bad experiences with the College. I have been in the RMC ROTP program for 4 years now and while I do have some gripes about the program which I will not air here, I will say it has been an excellent experience. I am a third year cadet at the moment and I will say that the life I live now is nothing like BMQ or IAP/BOTP. I have the freedom to leave campus when I please, dress how I was outside of school hours. There are cocky people at RMC, but that is par for the course. I have dealt with ROTP civvy U pers and reservists who are just as bad. Be very careful with these generalizations, else you may end up convincing yourself not to take what may be one of the best opportunities that will come your way this early in life. For what its worth, those are my $0.02.


----------



## 22B

I have a family member in RMC at this time.  Here's my take on it from his observations.  Paid for.  Lots of time off, and you get paid for it. Summer deployment to some interesting places.  You get paid for it.  You make an obscene amount of money at graduation for no work experience. You get to be part of the RMC Business Club which means you will always find a good paying job, making an obscene amount of money.  The level of  quality of your degree is the same as the better universities.  It's free.  You are obligated to work for  the Military for X years and get paid, then you can leave, but why would you?  It's organized, unlike civil universities.  First year:Boo Hoo it's tough.  It's the military. Tough is what it's about.  If you have doubts and believe rumours, perhaps civil route is for you.


----------



## old man neri

22B said:
			
		

> The level of  quality of your degree is the same as the better universities.



I would be inclined to disagree with you on that one. Having been in quite a few engineering jobs and talking to all sorts of types it is their view that the value of the RMC engineering degree (I can't speak for other degrees) is not all that great. These are the people that are hiring so their opinion does matter to a certain extent. 

That being said, RMC is still a good deal, you forgot to mention that on top of getting paid you are also getting a pension.


----------



## George Wallace

Welcome Cookie89 

Just a few points to help your survival on this site:  

Don't jump into the middle of conversations without researching what has been said already.  

Don't start new topics, it one already exists on that subject.

Please read some of this info, that you may have missed on registration, so as not to make any more mistakes and committing some of the many other "Don't Rules":


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Shamrock

Allow me to address the point of cockiness and RMC students.

That's total bullsh*t.  RMC students come from diverse backgrounds and from all across Canada.  For the most part, they are polite, articulate, and agreeable people.  Having attended three post-secondary academies and having visited countless more, I'd have to say RMC students are the most down to Earth of them.  

In regards to the quality of education, that's up to the student.  Some graduates may leave an academy prepared for the workforce, others may not.  As for the military, you will find your post-university career not influenced by the academy you attended, but rather by your attidude, bearing, and application of skill.


----------



## Cookie89

I just finished talking to my cousin who was in RMC and he was telling me how great it is to know all the people and be with them for 4 years... yes he was telling me that he first year sucked, but oh well its only a year right? Thanks for all the feedback, I really appreciate it guys


----------



## Sham

I did a search and missed it, IF SO, please delete my thread.

In Canadian Colleges/Universities you have
a 3 yr degree and a 4 yr degree. Im still trying to figure that
out. So my question in relation to ROTP is, Do you need the 4 yr degree
or will the 3 yr degree work as well?


----------



## Wookilar

http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p004acadprog_e.html#10848

See note #3 below the chart. 3 Year degrees are *NOT NORMALLY  * open to RO/RETP's nor is the BMASc. We have UT's in 3 year programmes and in the BMASc programme, but I do not know of any RO/RE's in either.

That doesn't mean there aren't any (there are over 1000 or them here at RMC) here or Civy U, I just don't know any.


----------



## Sham

Very good. Thank you.!


----------



## SupersonicMax

You can do CivU and 3 years program

And I'Ve seen 1 ROTP do a 3 years program at RMC (from Sept 2001 to May 2004).  It's a VERY rare occurence and is not normal at all (the person had a good reason why).

Max


----------



## LittleMagellan

Good day all... I also posted this in the 'Training' forum but I figured I'd try here as well.
I'm an infantry Officer Cadet at Civy U, and I'm doing BOTP from 7 May-22 Jun.  I miss CAP by 5 days... so I have over 2 months to find EWAT or something else to do.
One thing I would like to do at some point is my Basic Para course... so I figured why not this summer when I have lots of time to waste.
Because I'm at civy u however, I know the likelyhood of me getting on it is slim go none.  I know at RMC it's a lot easier to get on one... so I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions as to how I could.
Some people were suggesting just to show up in Trenton on the day of... as they do the PT test the first morning and if anybody fails then I could take their spot.  But I don't wanna show up and them be "OCdt who? get the fuck out of here"
Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## SupersonicMax

LittleMagellan said:
			
		

> Some people were suggesting just to show up in Trenton on the day of... as they do the PT test the first morning and if anybody fails then I could take their spot.  Thanks.



I don't think it works that way...  Talk to your ULO and see what he/she can do for you.  Tell why you want it and someone might be able to help you out!

Max


----------



## LittleMagellan

Well it's kind of complicated because the ULOs only take care of the academic administration and it's the SEM advisor that takes care of the military training... I asked my SEM guy in the fall and he just flat out said no without even trying anything... I think he was just too lazy to figure out the options.  The reason why I say this is that the CO of the SEM group of CFRG had said during the summer that it was a possibility...


----------



## SupersonicMax

LittleMagellan said:
			
		

> The reason why I say this is that the CO of the SEM group of CFRG had said during the summer that it was a possibility...



Did you say that to your SEM?

Max


----------



## LittleMagellan

I'm going to write him a memo.  I just didn't want to piss him off because he was already so adamant.  I was also afraid that if he did say no and I managed to get on it another way he would not be happy about me going behind his back.


----------



## DVessey

LittleMagellan said:
			
		

> Good day all... I also posted this in the 'Training' forum but I figured I'd try here as well.
> I'm an infantry Officer Cadet at Civy U, and I'm doing BOTP from 7 May-22 Jun.  I miss CAP by 5 days... so I have over 2 months to find EWAT or something else to do.
> One thing I would like to do at some point is my Basic Para course... so I figured why not this summer when I have lots of time to waste.
> Because I'm at civy u however, I know the likelyhood of me getting on it is slim go none.  I know at RMC it's a lot easier to get on one... so I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions as to how I could.
> Some people were suggesting just to show up in Trenton on the day of... as they do the PT test the first morning and if anybody fails then I could take their spot.  But I don't wanna show up and them be "OCdt who? get the frig out of here"
> Any suggestions?
> Thanks.



Not sure who you're talking to, but the only people I know with wings around are either got them before they joined (with the reserves) or there took a jump course in the states when they did the exchange with USAFA.

Good luck though! I've got a whole summer of OJE somewhere... 2IC Coffee Maker here I come :S


----------



## mudrecceman

FWIW, a friend of mine who is a Reg Frce Infantry Sgt who is posted to a Light Bn this summer was on stand-by for the last Basic Para, and he was down in Trenton for the day of the PT test in case someone failed.  Him and 7 other guys that are all "require" the course now.  Tuesday of the course, he was back in our Div at CFLRS, teaching BMQ again, cause he wasn't high enough on the stand-by list.  There was only 1 spot, and 8 people for it IIRC.

From what he was telling me, there is a "waiting list" of guys for the course, so you may find yourself hard-pressed to get on a course now, when there are guys posted to Light Bn's who need the course.


----------



## medaid

Also... dont you need some BASIC courses before you can even be considered for Basic Para? I mean... completing your MOC may be a good way to go? I've been waiting for years to get on a Para course. The chances for PRes MedTechs were slim then, and it's even slimmer now, that I'm an HCA.


----------



## LittleMagellan

Yeah... well I knew the chance was slim to none... but that wasn't really my question.  I was asking what should I do to even attempt to get on some waiting list or give myself the even slightest possibility to get on it...
the only requirement for Officers is to have BOTP done, which I will have by the start of the basic para course date.
My trade is infantry, so it will be relevant to me in the future.  And like I said, I will otherwise be picking my nose for two months and would like to make use of my time as best as possible if I am given the opportunity


----------



## Journeyman

LittleMagellan said:
			
		

> *And like I said, I will otherwise be picking my nose for two months and would like to make use of my time as best as possible if I am given the opportunity.*



First off, I know where you're coming from. The desire for a basic para can eat away at you*

So may I suggest that you *don't pick your nose for two months*. Wherever the army assigns you at this level of your development, you will likely have free time. Use that free time. Initiative's a good thing.

Spend more time at the gym: (and don't just think bulked-up bodybuilder, but work on infantry-useful fitness: cardio, flexibility, core strength - - chin-ups will help you over a ledge; squats will help you lift that ruck...one - more - damn - time

Read: You're a warrior. There's all kinds of info out there that you should be absorbing. Not just current war stories and lessons learned bitched-about. Read some of the leadership stuff coming out of the CF Leadership Institute. Read the old stuff - - maybe not Clausewitz or Jomini, but maybe the _USMC Small Wars Manual_, Clutterbuck, Thompson, TE Lawrence, de la Billiere.

Life: While the concept of the "warrior monk" may be cool, it's not practical. Have a talk with your CoC about helping out some local unit - Res, Cadets, Navy League, whatever. It'll broaden your horizons, introduce you to different styles of leadership _and_ the requirements of those being led. 

No, really, _Life_: If you've got time to mellow out, and _not_ be doing mach 3 with your hair on fire - - take it! Soon enough, you will have wa-aaay too many things on your plate. Enjoy some down time while you can. If you have no life, learn some completely non-mil skills: musical instrument; some artform, like painting, sketching (which may prove useful); go see some plays, concerts, public outings. Note: get into mime, I'll kill you myself.


[I assume you'll ignore that last one. But remember, _I told you so_. Enjoy downtime!     ]


LM, life is too short. Use it well.


--------------------------
 * ahh....but then there's DZ/LZ Ctl, JM, Pathfinder, MFP, MFP JM - - it never ends when you're a jump junkie...or so I've heard   ;D


----------



## LittleMagellan

Thank you, that was the most helpful reply I have received so far.
Would I be able to get on the Lave III gunner course not having done my Phase III?
Basic Mountain Ops is another one that I would like to get done, but those are run by the individual units are they not?


----------



## Desert Fox

By the end of BOTP, you've done what?  Learned to shine you boots, point the C7 rifle in the right direction, and drill, and the principles of leadership?  I am not to familier with the course names on the officer (dark) side of the army, I but I am assuming that the B in BOTP is Basic....If that is not the case ignore the rest....

Don't get ahead of yourself or build your hopes too high... I dont see the likelyhood of getting on a Mountain Ops/Para/LAV course with 4 weeks in uniform. I totaly encourage you to try to get on whatever you can, but keep it realistic, but the suggestions on the misc. courses or SLT seems like your best (likely) bet.


----------



## Desert Fox

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well they actually cover alittle more than that in the *15 weeks * of training currently on IAP/BOTP but I think I know what you meant.  IAP is 9 weeks followed by 5 weeks of BOTP.
> 
> Research before you preach?
> 
> ;D
> 
> FWIW...I had one OCdt (I think) and two 2Lts on my basic para...not impossible but...likely?  Who knows.  All I know is what my buddy who is posted to one of the "3rds" told me when he got back from Trenton on stand-by in late Jan of this year...



I never claimed to be an expert  :-[ and retract the 4 weeks comment... however the FNG factor remains fairly high even after 15 weeks...

BTW... It would only makes sence that BOTP is the first course...  B does stand for basic right?   Wait.... There I go again with what seems logical... I should have know better... Logic....pfffff....


----------



## Journeyman

DF/MRM - - are you helping, or on your own personal tangents? That's why god Mike B created PMs.


----------



## mudrecceman

My bad.


----------



## LittleMagellan

Thanks for the info everyone.
Actually IAP/BOTP is now a total of 18 weeks.
IAP is 11, and BOTP is 7.
Thanks Journeyman, your post was also helpful.
If I could get on the LAV course that will also take a mod off of my Phase IV I believe as well, which would be helpful.
I think the Basic Mountain Ops course used to be run out of the CPC... but I looked at the LAWC website and it wasn't on the course list... so I just assumed they didn't run it anymore and that it was done out of the units.  As CND Aviator said, I believe they only run the Advanced Mountain Ops course and the Mountain Ops Instructor course.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Desert Fox said:
			
		

> I never claimed to be an expert  :-[ and retract the 4 weeks comment... however the FNG factor remains fairly high even after 15 weeks...
> 
> BTW... It would only makes sence that BOTP is the first course...  B does stand for basic right?   Wait.... There I go again with what seems logical... I should have know better... Logic....pfffff....



It's also BASIC para... I don't see what's out of reach for an Ocdt or 2Lt on that course...

Max


----------



## LittleMagellan

ALRIGHT... maybe I should be more specific in my question.
So, I'll send a memo to my SEM.  If that doesn't work, should I send one to his boss depending on his reasonings? (if they make legitimate sense, then I won't... but if he is just basically saying no because he doesn't want to make the effort to figure it out... then should I?)
Or should I send an memo to the MA for infantry? (and who is it anyway?)

And because I'll be in Ottawa, Trenton is not that far away.  Will I get turned away by the school if I just show up?  Who do I contact to get on a waiting list.
And please, if you don't know the answer to the question, don't just make assumptions.

edit: 
Oh yeah, and this does not just apply to the Basic Para Course (although it is my prefered choice)
Who should I contact about the Lav III course, or the Basic Mountain Ops course... or ANYTHING else related to my trade?


----------



## aesop081

LittleMagellan said:
			
		

> Will I get turned away by the school if I just show up?



You do NOT just show up !!!!!


----------



## LittleMagellan

Right. Gotcha.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

x


----------



## LittleMagellan

Drop the show up unannounced bit... I know not to and it's not exactly what I meant anyway... I wasn't planning on going down there without telling anyone... but never mind anyway.

Thanks for the info on the career manager... that's exactly what I'm looking for because it would be nice to hear what kind of options I have from them... and they could arrange it etc.  I would definitely like hanging out at a btn for the summer, even if it was doing coffee runs because I'd learn a lot by just watching.


----------



## angrydevil

Hey, I was just wondering does ROTP pay for residence if u go to a civi university, Thxs.


----------



## George Wallace

From:  CFAO 210-13 -- SUBSIDIZED UNIVERSITY EDUCATION -TUITION, FEES, TEXTBOOKS AND INSTRUMENTS 

PERIOD OF ACADEMIC SUBSIDIZATION
8.     A selected candidate will be subsidized for that period of time
required to receive a Baccalaureate degree. The candidate must be
registered as a fulltime student and must follow the number of courses for
each semester required to progress normally from year to year. Normally,
the period of subsidy will be four years if accepted from high school or
Collège d'enseignement général et professionnel (CEGEP) with the credits
required for admission to an approved programme of studies at a Canadian
university. The period will be five years for those accepted from high
school, secondary school or CEGEP at the level one year less than that
required for admission to an approved programme of studies at a Canadian
university, or if the candidate is selected to attend a university at which
the accepted degree programme takes five academic years to complete. The
period will be three years for those accepted for a general Baccalaureate
programme at a university that will grant such a degree after three
academic years. The maximum period of subsidization is five years. Should a
member be enrolled with part of a degree programme completed, the period of
subsidization will be only that time required to complete the programme
with a full complement of courses each semester.


----------



## BC Old Guy

No.  If you go to civy university then you have to pay your own room and board.  Those that are in military college have deductions from their pay to account for the cost of rations and quarters.


----------



## Quag

Correct.  You pay for your Room and Board out of your salary (You will more than likely need a loan, as OCdt. salary is often times not enough, depending on how you live and where you live).


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

angrydevil said:
			
		

> Hey, I was just wondering does ROTP pay for residence if u go  to a civi university, Thxs.


Just an off topic word to the wise, lose the msn speak around these parts, tends to go over not well at all with some.  To be fair though this ones mighty minor compared to others.


----------



## MC

I think I actually get some compensation for my rent. Something like 160 bucks a month. It varies depending on where you live, I forget what they refer to it as.


----------



## Inch

MC said:
			
		

> I think I actually get some compensation for my rent. Something like 160 bucks a month. It varies depending on where you live, I forget what they refer to it as.



Post Living Differential, or PLD for short. It varies greatly between locales, Halifax is $374 a month while other places are next to nothing.


----------



## aesop081

MC said:
			
		

> I think I actually get some compensation for my rent. Something like 160 bucks a month. It varies depending on where you live, I forget what they refer to it as.



That has zero to do with the subject at hand.......


----------



## MC

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That has zero to do with the subject at hand.......



Actually, it does. If I still stayed with my parents or was at RMC and stayed on campus, I wouldn't get it.  Therefore, you could consider that ROTP does cover part of my rent. Didn't think I'd have to spell it all out.


----------



## aesop081

MC said:
			
		

> Actually, it does. If I still stayed with my parents or was at RMC and stayed on campus, I wouldn't get it.  Therefore, you could consider that ROTP does cover part of my rent. Didn't think I'd have to spell it all out.



In a round-about way, sure...

PLD is not there to compensate you for your rent.  It is there to compensate you for the difference in cost of living in your area. 

As for the last part of your comment, kepp it coming .....see how long that lasts


----------



## MC

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> In a round-about way, sure...
> 
> PLD is not there to compensate you for your rent.  It is there to compensate you for the difference in cost of living in your area.
> 
> As for the last part of your comment, kepp it coming .....see how long that lasts



Threats now? Bottom line, ROTP does help you out with living expenses, like rent, so thanks for the intervention, relevance police, but I think everything is under control here.


----------



## SupersonicMax

MC, what you get is PLD.   It's not only for ROTP, it's for everyone.  It's been explained earlier.  You get your 1400$ a month + PLD. 

Max


----------



## MC

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> MC, what you get is PLD.   It's not only for ROTP, it's for everyone.  It's been explained earlier.  You get your 1400$ a month + PLD.
> 
> Max



I didn't get it while I still lived at home with my parents. Just trying to help the original poster out.


----------



## SupersonicMax

You're supposed to get it if you live off the shacks.  It's your right to claim it.  It's not automatic.

Max


----------



## armyvern

MC said:
			
		

> Threats now? Bottom line, ROTP does help you out with living expenses, like rent, so thanks for the intervention, relevance police, but I think everything is under control here.



Moderator Warning

There were no threats there at all. Just friendly advice; I'd suggest that you take it.

He explained to you what PLD is for. And, he was correct. It's an allowance and benefit that is paid to certain members, depending upon their geographic location. There's already plenty of threads on this site discussing PLD, and its who, what, how, where and why regarding entitlements.

From:

ArmyVern
Member of the Relevance Police
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## 3rd Herd

angrydevil ,
let me the be first to say welcome to the site. Since I see you are well versed with computers spend some time reading the new site members info. One of the things aside from the MSN/ short from is to remember to use spell check, the grammar police are even worse than the relevance police.


----------



## ChaosTheory

Good Evening,

This is now my second year of university at a civilian university down here in Vancouver.  I am in the ROTP program and I have two questions.

My first one is that last year I have never needed to see a doctor while I was in university so that is why I do not know the answer to this.  My question is if I wanted to go see a doctor regarding some health issues how do I go abouts doing this?  Since there are no CFBs around here, I do not believe that there are any MIRs around here either.  Would I just go to a civilian doctor and give them my blue cross card?

My second question is I was wondering if it is possible or if other ROTP students have done an international exchange before while going through the program?  Because if it is not possible then I would like to know then I wont even bother asking my ULO or SEM how to go abouts doing it.  I know I am an officer and that is my job but I would like to do an exchange to another country for a semester for spring or fall and if it was not going to affect finishing my degree in four years and if I paid for it myself, would I be able to do an exchange?

Thanks.


----------



## Shamrock

ChaosTheory said:
			
		

> My second question is I was wondering if it is possible or if other ROTP students have done an international exchange before while going through the program?  Because if it is not possible then I would like to know then I wont even bother asking my ULO or SEM how to go abouts doing it.  I know I am an officer and that is my job but I would like to do an exchange to another country for a semester for spring or fall and if it was not going to affect finishing my degree in four years and if I paid for it myself, would I be able to do an exchange?



None of your training can be done out of Canada.  This includes academic.  You should be provided all this information during your SEM briefs.


----------



## ChaosTheory

I should have probably mentioned that my support base, Area Support Unit Chilliwack does not have an MIR, and for the members there, they have to go to a local civilian clinc in town.  I believe the closest MIRs to Vancouver are at CFB Esquimalt or CFB Comox which are both on the island requiring a long distance to drive and a two hour ferry.


----------



## MedCorps

I am not sure if they changed the rules for ROTP (Civi U) since I finished in 1998.  But I did good chunks of my academic schooling on exchange in the USA  via an agreement with my home university and the blessing of the CF / ULO.  The USA is not as sexy as some international schooling, but hey, it was international nonetheless <smile>.   

Give it a try, the worst they will say is no. 

With respect to a doctor, you should call the MIR at your support base (even if it is some distance away, they are still responsible for you) and ask them what to do / how billing is sorted out.  They might even have something sorted out with a family doctor in your area.  It is better to ask in advance, then find out you misused your Blue Cross card for a routine health concern, when another arrangement was in place.  

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## old medic

Try the Vancouver MIR

VANCOUVER

CF H Svcs C (P) Det Vancouver
4050 4th Ave W
Vancouver B.C., V6R 1P6

Medical Reception
Telephone: (604) 225-2520 ext 2504

Dental Reception
Telephone: (250) 363-4149

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/hig/engraph/base_addresses_e.asp


----------



## BC Old Guy

As well, you should have your Blue Cross Card, that you use instead of the provincial health card that your fellow students use when they need to go to the doctor.  The staff at the clinic in Jericho should be able to give some advice on who would be good to see, as there are a number of us in the same situation.  If you don't have a Blue Cross Card, call the ULO at ASU Chilliwack to get the info on how to get one for yourself.


----------



## ChaosTheory

I have my Blue Cross Card, I've had it for a while.  I don't even know where my provincial health care card is now so that is not a problem.  The Clerk at the ULO told me I can just go see my family doctor but I think it would be better if I just went to the MIR at Jericho.


----------



## Ouklae

Shamrock said:
			
		

> None of your training can be done out of Canada.  This includes academic.  You should be provided all this information during your SEM briefs.



Are you sure about it as I'm not sure about civi U but I have heard of several opportunities at RMC with those on the ROTP to go on exchanges with other countries.


----------



## Japexican

The US exchanges are done with the military academies in the states (army, navy, air force) and sponsored by the mil col.  I'd ask your ULO, since it has been done (I know a girl that did a full year at IIT in India).  As long as you can prove that you will be able to graduate on time and it won't cost anything extra for the military, you might be able to get the military to give you the thumbs up.  However, that is just another OCdt's opinion and I don't get paid much for it.

Cheers, and good luck


----------



## MedCorps

I did international schooling while at civi-U and it was well worth my time.  I am not sure about other professions, but in the health care field, if you want to learn about trauma - you go where the violence is.  If you want to learn about how to manage care for the socioeconomically depressed - you go where the poor are.  If you want to see infectious diseases - you go where people have infectious diseases.  All of these skills were enhanced for me by seeking schooling in areas where I could find an abundance of patients, diseases, and experts to learn from.  

Do you think these are valuable skills for someone who deploys overseas to have? You bet, and my skill set would not be strong if I did not seek out exchanges while in ROTP and PGTP outside of Canada.  

I suspect the same is true for people studying conflict, history, languages, and development engineering

It is worth the experience (and even additional personal and financial cost), if the experience is of value to the service - and my patients.  

MC

<edit: spelling>


----------



## HYBRID

As a serving member in the Canadian Forces Primary Reserves and a Commercially Licensed Helicopter Pilot with my degree underway through RMC Distance Study, I have applied for the Airforce under ROTP and am wondering what would be my best option:

1)RMC
2)University of Western Ontario
3)Simon Fraser University in BC where I live close to currently

I have 6 university credits already.

What would be the fastest and most beneficial?
Thanks for feedback.


----------



## George Wallace

You've SPAMMED this site with your questions.  Once is enough. 

This is too much.  Any more and you and your question will be removed.


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67933/post-635880.html#msg635880

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67934/post-635882.html#msg635882

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67933/post-636164.html#msg636164


----------



## stefwills

Do anyone know if Memorial University in St. Johns Newfoundland is a CF accredited university. Also, does the CF need a reason to send you away to school, even if the tuition is much cheaper?


----------



## Shamrock

stefwills said:
			
		

> Do anyone know if Memorial University in St. Johns Newfoundland is a CF accredited university.



Yes, there are several members currently attending MUN; the CDS is a MUN alum.



> Also, does the CF need a reason to send you away to school, even if the tuition is much cheaper?


What?


----------



## stefwills

Sorry.
I am currently a student in Ottawa, but I will be going to MUN next year, and I was wondering if it was a problem with me going to school in Newfoundland.


----------



## IntlBr

Yes, I know this is a necro post, but I don't believe it merits a new thread.

I was looking through medical categories for things like "parachutist" and "submariner", and various traits are listed, like a CF occupation has required traits.  Does anyone know if this means (in the case of a parachutist) that when it says V3, a Vision Category of "3" would be required to take the CF BPara course, or is this the Cat to be employed in a jump position within a Jump Coy?  I'm a V4 and would like to have my ducks in a row before I approach my SEM, etc. with a "stupid" question.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this means (in the case of a parachutist) that when it says V3, a Vision Category of "3" would be required to take the CF BPara course, or is this the Cat to be employed in a jump position within a Jump Coy?  I'm a V4 and would like to have my ducks in a row before I approach my SEM, etc. with a "stupid" question.



Why would someone be loaded on a para course if they are unable to be employed as such because they do not meet the minimum medical standard for parachutist?  Basic para is not there to provide adventurous training for those who want it; it is run because there is bonafide need.  If it says a parachutist needs to be V3, that also applies to the training.


----------



## IntlBr

Stupid question asked, stupid question answered.

Thanks.


----------



## lou-reed

I was in a similar situation to yours a few years ago.  Here is what I would suggest:

As already previously mentioned - take care of the OPMEs as soon as possible.  They will be difficult to complete once you are on phase training and equally as difficult once you are at a Battalion.  

In my opinion, doing OJT at a Battalion may not be such a good idea.  I have done a lot of OJT as a commissioned officer awaiting training at the LT rank level (I was a former NCM).  I was left alone because of my rank but I saw alot of OCdts and 2LTs get "the shaft" - from both officers and NCMs.  If you want to do OJT that is fine but be prepared for a potential let-down of expectations.  From my experience, the Battalions are not as busy in the summer (apart from summer taskings, etc...) but summer is generally a more relaxed time - just because of block leave and the lack of company and BN exercises.      

Technically, you do not have a career manager per se, as the official career managers do not have you on their files until you are MOC qualified and off the BTL.  Therefore all your requests are handled through the SEM and ULOs.  Therefore, you really become your own career manager.  You need to figure out what your priorities are and then request through your chain of command assistance to get you where you need to be - be it a para course or registration for OPMEs.  

Make sure you put the SEM and ULO to work.  Ensure that they understand what you want.  Make sure you do all the leg work and research prior to making any requests but make sure they give you what you need.  You may have to accept NO as their response to your requests but ensure that they can give you a reason why.

I hope my two cents worth has been of some help

Good luck


----------



## oinkoink69

Well, my friend with the LERs in Edmonton said that the best way is if you know someone who knows someone at the CPC, and they can tell the Adj there to load on the next course. Sometimes calling the Trenton base and just finding extensions for the school might dig up some good leads! Sometimes, the Army helps those who help themselves!

Hoooah!

Oinkoink69


----------



## Fishbone Jones

oinkoink69 said:
			
		

> Well, my friend with the LERs in Edmonton said that the best way is if you know someone who knows someone at the CPC, and they can tell the Adj there to load on the next course. Sometimes calling the Trenton base and just finding extensions for the school might dig up some good leads! Sometimes, the Army helps those who help themselves!
> 
> Hoooah!
> 
> Oinkoink69



Cutting channels will land you in hot water. Never mind the second hand info and rumours. Just stick with your Ops and CofC. Schools don't like cold calls from prospective candidates.


----------



## oinkoink69

recceguy said:
			
		

> Cutting channels will land you in hot water. Never mind the second hand info and rumours. Just stick with your Ops and CofC. Schools don't like cold calls from prospective candidates.



Do you work at a school? Like I said, it worked well for my friend - he had his jump wings on show at the last parade, and it was da bomb!


----------



## George Wallace

oinkoink69 said:
			
		

> Do you work at a school? Like I said, it worked well for my friend - he had his jump wings on show at the last parade, and it was da bomb!



It wouldn't be the first time, and surely not the last, that a person may have sewn on Jump Wings without earning the Qualification.  Sometimes they simply receive a slap on the wrist and told to take them down; sometimes they are charged under the NDA and face serious financial repercussions.  Whatever the story, even "Legs" have no time for this type of "Poser".


----------



## albe8660

MedTech said:
			
		

> Also... dont you need some BASIC courses before you can even be considered for Basic Para? I mean... completing your MOC may be a good way to go? I've been waiting for years to get on a Para course. The chances for PRes MedTechs were slim then, and it's even slimmer now, that I'm an HCA.



Actually you don't need to have your moc training complete b4 you do basic para. they will take you moc into account when considering you as a potential candidate for the course. clearly if you are any cmbt arms trade you have a better chance of getting on the course. how ever they may require cap b4 you can even be considered to be put on the waiting list. just keep talking with you sem and use any contacts you may have in an attempt to get on the course. 

Shane


----------



## albe8660

R. Warren* said:
			
		

> I did a search and missed it, IF SO, please delete my thread.
> 
> In Canadian Colleges/Universities you have
> a 3 yr degree and a 4 yr degree. Im still trying to figure that
> out. So my question in relation to ROTP is, Do you need the 4 yr degree
> or will the 3 yr degree work as well?



You can do a 3 yr prgm at civ u pending your sem's approval. I just got approval to do a 3 yr general arts degree. however it is not recommended to do a 3 yr program if you are going to attempt to become a sr officer b/c one of the considerations for promotion to maj is your education level. also i would look into doing OPME's before you graduate uni b/c you will have to do them later on in your career. 

Shane


----------



## dwalter

When it comes to Civie U some people who take far too many courses in their first year and over their summers can manage to shave off some time off their degree yet still earn the full amount of credits of a 4 year bachelor's degree, however doing so puts significant mental stress on those people and they often become reclusive hermits, which are not the type of people to become officers.

If it is a specific program tailored to be 3 years long i.e. less overall credits, that would be something you would have to ask the CFRC when you apply.


----------



## AlphaQup

albe8660 said:
			
		

> You can do a 3 yr prgm at civ u pending your sem's approval. I just got approval to do a 3 yr general arts degree. however it is not recommended to do a 3 yr program if you are going to attempt to become a sr officer b/c one of the considerations for promotion to *maj is your education level*. also i would look into doing OPME's before you graduate uni b/c you will have to do them later on in your career.
> 
> Shane


I always thought university education level was only important beyond the rank of maj. That going to Col and above required a masters degree or PhD.

This site states: http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=23


> The Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) comprises a full undergraduate education (to the Bachelor’s degree level) at the Royal Military College of Canada ...


For my honours it's required that I take 6courses a semester instead of the 5 per semester for bachelors(or you can stay a 4th year if you take 5 courses a semester). Would it not be the same for RMC and civilian uni's?


----------



## dwalter

A normal course load at UBC (Which is what I'm going to use as an example since I'm going there and so I know the system) is 5 courses per semester for 4 years. That is the normal amount of time it should take to receive a standard bachelor's degree with a single major. In order to achieve an honours degree, more 300 and 400 level courses are required in order to achieve the degree, which often means the degree can run into a 5th year. It is the same amount of credits (30 per year) however there are only 2 years in which students normally take their upper level courses (3rd and 4th year) which means taking more can create the need for at least an extra semester.

Summer semester courses can remove this extra burden, however for ROTP your summers are taken up with military training which removes that option. The requirements for an honours degree are often the same as those for a double major where the honours degree represents an intense focus in a single subject area, and the double major represents a normal major focus in two.


----------



## vonGarvin

Diversity is a wonderful thing.  I went to UWO (Go Stangs!) as a UTPNCM candidate.  At Western, a BA was a three year program, with certain academic requirements, and so forth.  A BA (Honors) was a four year program, with higher academic requirements.  As for ROTP, a 3 year degree 'can be done'.  A fellow UT wasn't doing so well, and dropped from a BA (Honors) programme to a BA programme.
As for your rating once completed, a BA = BA (Honors) as far as meriting, etc.


----------



## dwalter

The only benifit of an honours degree comes when you start looking at graduate studies. Many universities want a person to have an honours degree in their major in order to qualify.


----------



## bms

I was wondering who else is taking the plunge to attempt to become an officer in the Canadian Forces in this year's round of selection? The selection is in mid-January and entails going to IAP in the summer of '09 if you are selected and then heading out to the institution of your choice the following fall.

I'm curious if you guys are wanting to attend RMC or not, and which 3 trades you are trying for. Personally, I'm an RMC hopeful and I am putting Infantry, Artillery, and Armour on my application, but I'm not 100% certain on the order as of yet.

Post your stuff, and maybe we can keep in contact just in case we meet up at IAP in the summer.


----------



## derael

I'm looking to attend RMC in the Fall of '09. I'll probably be looking at those same trades although I have thought about MARS and Pilot.


----------



## Smitty1690

Hey, 
Im hoping to attend RMC in fall 09' as well. 1. Pilot 2. Mars 3. ???


----------



## bms

Sweet.

 I'm 1. Infantry 2. Artillery 3. Armour

 I currently have most of the paper work filled out; I just need my references. Hoping to start the process by the second week of October.


----------



## aesop081

bms said:
			
		

> I'm 1. Infantry 2. Artillery 3. Armour



Cool. I had forgotten what your trade choices were since the first post of this thread  ;D


----------



## bms

The order was undecided at the start of the post


----------



## Smitty1690

yeah good to get it done early, or so I hear. I'll be trying to transfer from first year uni, what about u guys?


----------



## bms

I'm going into my final year of high school.

 The recuiters said to have it in ASAP because the selection board is in mid-January and the application process might take a while.


----------



## derael

Been out a few years myself...and by a few I mean I graduated highschool in 2002. 

I was in a CEOTP entrence program last year; Decided against it in the end for a number of reasons. 

The military is pretty much the only thing I've ever had a passion for and the only thing thats continually kept my interest, so now I'm back applying for ROTP 2009-2010.


----------



## bms

Awesome. Are you going to try to keep the same MOC?


----------



## derael

Most likely.


----------



## Vagrant

Without a doubt, I'm going to submit my application and hope for the best. I'm in IB (a two-year program) and my marks last year certainly weren't what they could have been, but I've only tested out of Chemistry and History and that shouldn't affect my hopes too much of getting into a Mechanical/Aeronautical Engineering program. That being said I personally think I have a great reference in that I'm a shift manager at McDonald's at the age of 17, which is not something to shrug off. I carry a lot of responsibilities and I believe this alone has given me leadership abilities that will hopefully be looked upon by the local CFRC and the sitting board. Not to mention my Creativity/Activity/Service I do for IB (swimming, basketball, piano, etc.), I really think that my extra-curriculars should make up a bit for marks that aren't up to par. I'm really hoping that I get in, though I'm currently trying to switch over to the "don't be disappointed if you don't make it" even though selection is so far away!

That being said I'm going to try to get into Engineering, would go to RMC and take Mech./Aero. Engineering but would prefer to stay local with my friends, keep in contact with the local base, and spend my summers doing the military work. I can work for the military for the rest of my life, but I can only enjoy university once!


----------



## Marshall

I will be, Combat arms most likely but not 100%


When is the application timeline this year


----------



## derael

As they said...I believe selection is mid-Jan. As of right now I don't think the new ROTP application forums are out yet(at least at my local CFRC), but I think it's best your application be completed by late November?


----------



## kincanucks

_I really think that my extra-curriculars should make up a bit for marks that aren't up to par. _

Academic results are assessed to determine if you are acceptable to RMC by RMC and your "extra-curriculars" don't help during that phase of selection.


----------



## Marshall

derael said:
			
		

> As they said...I believe selection is mid-Jan. As of right now I don't think the new ROTP application forums are out yet(at least at my local CFRC), but I think it's best your application be completed by late November?



oh i know. i meant like when are they accepting the applications. I was gonna send in early but im not sure when they will start taking them.


----------



## kincanucks

Ask your CFRC/D when they are accepting ROTP applications.  Usually it is in the early fall. Walk it in don't send it in.


----------



## Vagrant

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _I really think that my extra-curriculars should make up a bit for marks that aren't up to par. _
> 
> Academic results are assessed to determine if you are acceptable to RMC by RMC and your "extra-curriculars" don't help during that phase of selection.


I don't mean that my marks will be below the accepted level, they will be not only above but in an advanced program nonetheless (hoping for special consideration for IB). I just mean that my extra-curriculars are numerous and I'm hoping that they'll look at me as having a good mark and great extra-curriculars, and not just as a good mark.


----------



## jaredmellow

Smitty1690 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Im hoping to attend RMC in fall 09' as well. 1. Pilot 2. Mars 3. ???



If you don't want MARS do not put it on your application. Theya re desperate for MARS officers and not so much for pilots so if you have MARS anywhere on your app odds are you will get it


----------



## Smitty1690

jaredmellow said:
			
		

> If you don't want MARS do not put it on your application. Theya re desperate for MARS officers and not so much for pilots so if you have MARS anywhere on your app odds are you will get it



I meant to put the confused face in for my number 3 slot, not that i was confused about the MARS choice. I think I'd be pretty happy with MARS, so its good for me that the military is desperate


----------



## ballz

The military is desperate for pilots as well, don't kid yourself.

That being said, if you put in something that is not in high demand (I dunno what I can use as an example...) as your first choice, and two high demand jobs below it, it makes no difference on your chances for your first choice. If they are taking 20 applicants for your first choice, and you are ranked in the top 20, then you will get that trade. Only if you are not in the top 20 will they start to consider you for your other choices.

Anyway, they no longer award you your trade until after the first year anyway. You will be assigned to an occupational grouping that has a number of related trades in it (aka land occupations which is the combat arms and engineers). After your first year you will be asked again which trade you want out of those trades, and they will come back to you and say "you have been accepted for x trade." That trade may not be any of the 3 you originally picked on your initial application. If you are satisfied with the assigned trade, you accept. If you are not satisfied, you do not accept and you exit the ROTP program with no obligations, financial or otherwise. If you accept, then from then on you cannot quit the program or your obligatory service without financial obligations and some other obligations.


----------



## JimMorrison19

I wish I was going to be able to apply with everyone for next fall. Anyone know how badly the military needs Aerospace Engineers and CELE?


----------



## bms

I'm pretty sure we won't get our actual trades for a while(if at all, if we don't get accepted)... I think we get put in groups(Land Ops, Air Ops, Sea Ops, etc...) based on our trade choices, and then later get put into our specific trades based on the aptitude and merit that we display.

 For example, I chose Infantry, Artillery, and Armour. I will likely be placed in the Land Ops group(if I get qualify for the relevant trades). My trade will be decided before I do my trade training.

 Does anyone have any info on this new ROTP system? I've read a bit about it, but I don't know anything extensive enough to post. If nothing turns up, I'll ask at the recruiting center later this week(I'm bringing my application in by hand this week. I have to skip school and drive two hours to do this, but meh.).


----------



## ballz

what do you want to know about it... I'm from the first class that got enrolled under the new system.


----------



## bms

Cool. I was wondering:

1. When assigned an occupational group, can you choose the trade within it that you want to be when the time comes? To what extent?
2. Does the order on your application affect what trade you will get if more than one trade is within that occupational group?


----------



## yoman

bms said:
			
		

> Cool. I was wondering:
> 
> 1. When assigned an occupational group, can you choose the trade within it that you want to be when the time comes? To what extent?
> 2. Does the order on your application affect what trade you will get if more than one trade is within that occupational group?



1. You have interviews in the spring related to what your actual trade will be. You may also at this time switch occupational groupings and element if you so desire. These interviews will take into account your school marks from the past year (your first year at RMC) and your military training. If the trade they offer isn't what you want, you may ask to be released without penalty up to the first academic day of your second year at RMC.

2. The interviews will determine what trade you will be assigned to. The order of your trade selections may or may not influence the interviewers decision. Its all based on what they think is best for: 

a) what trade they think your suitable for 
b) the needs of the CF.

I have also heard rumblings from someone that the process might change again this year (or next) because they don't like the new way of doings things already... 

Feel free to ask more questions. I'll try (along with other people) to keep answering questions as I can.


----------



## Lumber

yoman said:
			
		

> I have also heard rumblings from someone that the process might change again this year (or next) because they don't like the new way of doings things already...



I heard that they might decide not to keep the new college uniforms (whenever we get them) because they don't like the idea of them already...

Oh wait, never mind, I was just dreaming....


----------



## ballz

bms said:
			
		

> Cool. I was wondering:
> 
> 1. When assigned an occupational group, can you choose the trade within it that you want to be when the time comes? To what extent?
> 2. Does the order on your application affect what trade you will get if more than one trade is within that occupational group?



already answered pretty good but I'll throw my own 2 cents in just because.

1. It all depends on what you're studying... If you are studying business and you put down Logistics as your first choice, and get thrown in the Support grouping, well... I'm pretty sure Logistics is the only trade within that grouping that business is an acceptable degree... So you don't have a choice then, you'll know you're going to get an offer for Logistics in a year's time.

But if you get thrown into a group where your education is acceptable for 2 or 3, then yeah, you can change the order of preference, but that's not garunteeing you're going to get an offer for your first choice (unless your first choice is infantry.... then its a garuntee haha) either. But at least then you can number them. For instance, anybody that gets thrown in the land operations grouping, which is the combat arms, will be able to rank all of them according to preference since any degree is acceptable for all of them.

And then it comes down to your performance throughout the year, your interview, all that good stuff, on what offer(s) they make.

2. Technically speaking I've always been told that if your 1st choice is something, they will only consider you for your 2nd or 3rd choices if they deem you are not the better candidate for your 1st choice. That being said, I've always suspected and still do to an extent that if they see you've got Infantry as your 2nd choice and something in a small demand as your 1st choice, they would be tempted to try and get you to go into Infantry since thats where the greatest need is... But that is just my personal opinion and is not according to the actual policy.


----------



## bms

But you can change your order of preference(if you have a choice) before you get your offer?

 I was also wondering about how RMC works. What are the schedules for classes like? Are your evenings and weekends off? How does getting out into Kingston work? Are there certain days/times you can leave, or can you leave anytime your free?


----------



## Lumber

bms said:
			
		

> I was also wondering about how RMC works. What are the schedules for classes like? Are your evenings and weekends off? How does getting out into Kingston work? Are there certain days/times you can leave, or can you leave anytime your free?



Well, we havn't had a published, up-to-date copy of the Cadet Wing Instructions (CADWINS) for some time now, so I can tell you what the exact "rules" on this are. But, the way it actually "works" here is this:
Classes: 
-Classes start at 8am and go until 1630. That doesn't mean you will actually have class that entire time. Depending on you're program you can have anywhere from no spare (empty) periods during the day, to having a _*whole*_ day or two during the week free (lucky psyche students...).
- First year for arts students is the busiest, with each subsequent year becoming less busy.
- For engineers, it's really busy in first year, and stays that way through graduation.
- Science students are somewhere in between.
- Example, my one friend, an engineer, has 34 hours of class in a week, I, a business student, have 18 (that's counting PE class), and I have one friend who finishes class for the week on Thursday at 1300.

Evenings:
- You get every evening off. You might be on a varsity team and have practice, or twice a week for 'most' of the year we have Intramural sports that can go to 2000-2100. Each sport only plays 1hr games, but if you're game doesn't start until 2000, you might not be "done" for the evening until after that. 

Weekends: 
- Every now and then we have a duty "weekend". This might be because there's a college wide sport's day, because USMA is visiting, because we're going to the rifle range, or because of some other event. Around the event (i.e. the night before, the night of, the day after) you're free to go just like any other weekend.

Leaving the campus: 
- As long as you're not skipping class or some other thing that you're required to be at, you can leave the college as often as you want. To leave the Kingston area, however, you need a leave pass. How often people actually get those leave passes though is a whole other story. Since no attendance is taken on weekends, if you scamper off to Ottawa, Toronto or Montreal for the weekend, no one notices.


----------



## ballz

bms said:
			
		

> But you can change your order of preference(if you have a choice) before you get your offer?
> 
> I was also wondering about how RMC works. What are the schedules for classes like? Are your evenings and weekends off? How does getting out into Kingston work? Are there certain days/times you can leave, or can you leave anytime your free?



Yes, you can change your order of preference before you get your offer. The whole point if these occupational groupings is to give you a year in the military lifestyle to learn more about the different options, so that you can make a better informed decision on your order preference before you do your interview and all that jazz.

As for RMC, I go to civie, and I dunno, personally I would recommend that, although I'm sure the recruiters won't. IMO, you lose out on one of life's best experiences (the college experience) which is just as enriching and educating as the actual classes, maybe even more so depending on the individual. I haven't run across too many people that went to RMC that thoroughly enjoyed it (now that I've said that I'm sure there will be a few that come running to its defense), and again, in my opinion, you can get more out of the normal college experience then you can out of the RMC experience.

There is a tendancy to see that the higher-ranking people in the military at the moment went through RMC, but in all seriousness, if believe in yourself that you will be a good competant officer (and you should, if you don't, then you shouldn't even apply) then you should be confident that you will get a fair promotion based on your performance over the course of your 5,10,15,25 year career instead of which school you went to. I can't speak for the mean green machine but I think it would or at least should share the opinion that any kind of trivial stereotyping between RMC and Civie U is not going to get the military any further ahead or running as efficiently as it could.


----------



## bms

The problem is that I'm interested in the Military and Strategic Studies program(particularly Urban and Unconventional Warfare), and there are only two institutions in Canada that offer MSS, University of Calgary and RMC. So, not only is RMC closer, but it's more convenient(room/board are taken from the paycheck). 

 Besides. fun is what you make of it. If they give me any form of freedom what so ever, I assure you that my friends(whoever they may be) and I will throughly enjoy it. I'm just that type of newfie.


----------



## ballz

Well my fellow Newfie, let me tell you that the U of C is one hell of a school to miss out on, as is the city of Calgary. If I didn't want to come back to the motherland to study at MUN just because its the motherland, Calgary was my obvious pick.

But to each their own...


----------



## yoman

bms said:
			
		

> I was also wondering about how RMC works. What are the schedules for classes like? Are your evenings and weekends off? How does getting out into Kingston work? Are there certain days/times you can leave, or can you leave anytime your free?



Another thing to consider is that RMC Saint-Jean is now reopened. What this means is that you can end up there for prep year and first year or just for the first year. Contrary to popular belief, we are around 50-50 when it comes to who's French and who's English. The way classes work in St-Jean is pretty similar except we finish school at 1700 instead of 1630. Just to give you an idea, I'm in arts and I have 29 hours of class a week.

Also, to leave the campus during the week (Sunday to Friday at 1600) you have to be in uniform.


----------



## Lumber

yoman said:
			
		

> Also, to leave the campus during the week (Sunday to Friday at 1600) you have to be in uniform.



You can't leave the campus before 1600? Even if you're done classes for the day, or have some spares during the day?

Being in uniform isn't surprising, first years here (once they're done FYOP) are "required" to be in uniform when they go into town.


----------



## bms

ballz said:
			
		

> Well my fellow Newfie, let me tell you that the U of C is one hell of a school to miss out on, as is the city of Calgary. If I didn't want to come back to the motherland to study at MUN just because its the motherland, Calgary was my obvious pick.
> 
> But to each their own...



 Hmmm... Now you've sparked my interest. What was the ROTP process like for MUN? 

 I have to make a lot of decisions finalized by Friday, the day when I bring all my paperwork to the CFRC. Looks like I'm writing a list of questions for the CFRC and reading around here for a couple more days. Yay  ;D


----------



## ballz

The process is no different in any way shape or form... where are you currently residing?


----------



## bms

Newfoundland.


----------



## ballz

Yeah I got that part, which part. I may be able to talk to you about it in person, which is something I sure would have wanted when I was applying.


----------



## yoman

Lumber said:
			
		

> You can't leave the campus before 1600? Even if you're done classes for the day, or have some spares during the day?
> 
> Being in uniform isn't surprising, first years here (once they're done FYOP) are "required" to be in uniform when they go into town.



Your not supposed to leave until 1600. Even if you have spares like me... 

Your "required" to be in uniform during the weekend?


----------



## bms

I live at one of the most western points of NL... The Port-Aux-Port Peninsula.


----------



## Lumber

yoman said:
			
		

> Your "required" to be in uniform during the weekend?



During 90% of first year, cadets have to be in uniform ANYTIME they leave the campus. I said "required" because many times they get caught in town not in uniform, which means there are even more times that they don't get caught in town not in uniform.


----------



## ballz

bms, lucky for you i am doing my first 1.5 years at grenfell in CB.

let me know if you want to hook up and i'll let you know everything from my own experience.


----------



## bms

Well, I am heading down that way on Friday @ 1000, expecting to arrive at the CFRC @1200. I will weigh out the pros and cons for my choice by Friday.

  I am interested in your experience, though due to the distance issues(Corner Brook is 2 hours away) and my tight schedule(I have to skip school on Friday to hand in my paperwork and get the relevant documents photocopied), I doubt I can fit in a meet.

 However, I was wondering one thing about Civi U: You apply to the university of your choice(MUN), and you apply for ROTP. Which acceptance do you get first? And how does paying your tuition, room, and fees work?


----------



## yoman

Lumber said:
			
		

> During 90% of first year, cadets have to be in uniform ANYTIME they leave the campus. I said "required" because many times they get caught in town not in uniform, which means there are even more times that they don't get caught in town not in uniform.



I'll consider myself lucky then. First years in St-Jean are not required to be in uniform on Friday's and Saturday's while in town.


----------



## ballz

bms said:
			
		

> Well, I am heading down that way on Friday @ 1000, expecting to arrive at the CFRC @1200. I will weigh out the pros and cons for my choice by Friday.
> 
> I am interested in your experience, though due to the distance issues(Corner Brook is 2 hours away) and my tight schedule(I have to skip school on Friday to hand in my paperwork and get the relevant documents photocopied), I doubt I can fit in a meet.
> 
> However, I was wondering one thing about Civi U: You apply to the university of your choice(MUN), and you apply for ROTP. Which acceptance do you get first? And how does paying your tuition, room, and fees work?



Why would you even bother wasting a day and money to hand in your application in person? That will not do anything for you. The people you hand in your application to will not be at the selection board and they will not be passing on any personal opinions of you or anything like that.

Mail your application, along with the necessary copies of the documents (birth certificate, SIN, drivers license... seriously just photocopy every document u have even if it doesn't ask for it, they will eventually). Then they will do your criminal record check, they will bring you in for your processing (aptitude test and "interview" [i use quotations because all its not actually an interview, just a bunch of questions of yes or no questions that you need to answer "yes" to in order to get your application accepted]. They will pay for you to come out for your processing, and when they do, you bring the originals of all those cards and documents out, and they will put a signature on the copies saying that they've seen the real ones.

You aren't going to win ANY brownie points for handing in your application in person. PERIOD. In fact, if you tell them you drove 2 hrs just to do it in person, I wouldn't be surprised if they told you what a stupid idea that was. (well that's a lie, the people at CFRC CB are cheerful happy people, but that's what I'd do). They're just going to say "thanks for the application, good luck."

But to answer those questions on which time you will get each letter, I can only speculate. I was out of high school and applied for the Winter 2008 term, so I applied and was accepted in October. Then I was notified of that I was selected for ROTP in like... March or April. But seriously, you don't need an acceptance letter from MUN to know if you are accepted. If you've got all your chromozones, maybe an extra one or two, you'll get accepted to MUN, and especially Grenfell.

As for paying tuition and fees, you will pay it and they will reimburse you. However, the ULO at St. John's seems to be making up for other not-so-great things that were happening before, so you might even get an AMEX card to pay all that stuff with anyway. I know she's sending me one that I can use from now on.

They will reimburse you for tuition, books, calculator, lab equipment, dictionary, and $150 per year of stationary. If you go to civie U, they won't pay for your accomodations, but no worries, you'll get a PLD of 380 bucks a month in St. John's plus your salary.


----------



## bms

Well, it really isn't just a CFRC trip... It's a day in CB with my friends. So, I figured I'd give the application in person and ask the questions I need answering in person(doesn't really work over the phone, the place is "closed" when I get home each day, and I'm not home when they call back).

 Plus I wasn't looking for any benefit from bringing the application in personally. The main thing it does is assures me that what I need to have is there and allows me to ask any questions I might have. Plus I was going to go to CB on Friday anyways, so it just makes sense to drop it off that day, rather than send it in the mail.

 Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## SMP

In my opinion I think it is worth the effort of submitting your application in person. Especially if it is a small CFRC that you are dealing with; as there is a good chance that the officer you submit your application may be the one who conducts your interview and reccommends your file. Even if you just give it to the clerks, at least they can put a face to your file.


----------



## yoman

SMP said:
			
		

> In my opinion I think it is worth the effort of submitting your application in person. Especially if it is a small CFRC that you are dealing with; as there is a good chance that the officer you submit your application may be the one who conducts your interview and reccommends your file. Even if you just give it to the clerks, at least they can put a face to your file.



In all honesty, I never saw the recruiter who I handed in my application to after that one brief time.


----------



## dwalter

Handing in your application in person is the best thing you can do, because you can ask the most important question right then and there "Am I missing anything in my application package?" The recruiter can then look through it, make sure everything is filled out properly, and let you know if it isn't so you can fix it while you are still there. That can save you many trips. 

You can also ask them questions while you are there, and as much as they aren't on the selection board, they still observe you because they are the ones who determine if you meet the requirements to even have your file sent to the selection board. So, go in, ask questions, be polite, and all is good.


----------



## bms

Well, I went into CFRC/D Corner Brook today. I brought everything with me. Here's how it went down:

 I went to the CIBC building. I took the elevator to the second floor and turned right to go down the hallway. I walked in and headed to the main desk. A PO1 came out of one of the back offices and initiated some small talk. I continued a brief conversation. After which, I said "I came by to hand in my application.". He took my legal-sized envelope which contained my References, Employment Application, ROTP Questionnaire, Security Clearance form, and transcripts. He looked through and made sure everything was properly filled out(which it was). He then asked me for my birth certificate and SIN, which he photocopied and included with my other forms and placed them in my envelope(which had a label with my name on it). He then told me that I should expect a call within a week or so with more information and that I could come by or call with any questions that I have about anything. I left, and continued on with my day.

 All in all, it took about 10 minutes, but I think it was worth it, just because, as Intelligent Design said, he made sure that I had everything I needed.


----------



## dwalter

Glad it went well for you! Now you just get to wait for the coveted phone call to get the rest of the process rolling. They are usually pretty quick to call you back and let you know when you can come in for your exams.


----------



## ballz

SMP said:
			
		

> as there is a good chance that the officer you submit your application may be the one who conducts your interview and reccommends your file.



The way ROTP is set up now, there is nothing you can do to "stand out" to the board except have a good resume/application. You don't even really have an interview until after the first year.

The "interview" for the application is just a "do you have any problems workign with people of other ethnicity/religion/race/culture" smish-shmortion yes-or-no style questions that you either answer correctly (between yes/no) or they don't pass on your file to the board since you aren't suitable for the CF ("would you have a problem killing somebody" is one of the questions, of course worded in a fancier way... you can bet if you say "yes" they are goign to toss out your file).

So again, I stand by what I said, there is no point in handing it in in person. No brownie points. None. The board will access the candidate based on his credentials and not by how brown his nose is. There will be plenty of time to get your nose brown once you are selected.


----------



## dwalter

I still disagree with you. The benefits of handing in your application in person are far greater than those of mailing it in. Let us weigh the pros and cons of handing it in personally shall we?

Pros:
-You know your application has arrived at the CFRC/D, and is in the hands of the staff there.
-The staff will go over it to make sure you are not missing anything important right then and there.
-You have an opportunity to ask any questions you might have about the application process, or your file.
-Anyone want to add more?

Cons:
-You have to get to the CFRC/D

There are more pros than cons to this option. Mailing in your file means it could get lost, or delayed. You get no confirmation that they have received it, and if you are missing things, that's either more postage, or a trip down anyways. Even though you don't earn any points for showing up yourself as far as your official application goes, let me tell you as a person who has worked in customer service before, that the staff at the CFRC/D staff will like to see you if you arrive with a smile and good attitude. 

Dress, deportment, and a good rapport with the staff are never bad things to establish.


----------



## ballz

Add one to the cons:

You have to drive 2-x amount of hours to get there, at your own expense, your own time, etc.

Subtract from the pros:
"If you are missing things, that's either more postage, or a trip down anyways."

If you are missing things, they will still arrange for your processing, and tell you to bring down "x" and "y" documents with you. This trip, will be on their dollars.

I don't disagree with you in a sense that it has its benefits. If you live within an hour of a CFRC, then it is worth it. Some of us, like bms who said he's 2 hrs away, and myself who was 500km away, 245 km of it on the most treacherous highway in Canada (highway 63), ddin't have that luxery. If you live 2 or more hours away, there's no way these little "perks" in case of any if's ands buts or ors, will make up for the trouble. It definately was not reasonable for me to drive 1000km in a day on my own time and money just so the recruiter could see my face, who ended up transferring my file to another CFRC anyway.

But whatever, our stance is pretty clear now, neither of us is budging, let's get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## bms

Hehe. Well, 2 hours from my house. I left from school, so 1 hour and 40 mins to the Corner Brook and 2 back. But, as I said, I was going to go to Corner Brook anyways.

 The next step in my process is to have all of my cadet course reports faxed to the CRFC. I need my course and staff ones, for whatever the reason. Confirmation of cadet service I would guess.

 Ah well, I'm one step closer .


----------



## dwalter

That is interesting, they never asked me for any of my cadet records when I applied...

Also, I cede to the point that if you live that far away it isn't worth it on your own dime. I guess each of us was thinking a bit too much about our own experience and not stepping a few steps back to see the other point of view. I am only about an hour away from my CFRC so you can see why I'd say what I did. What would be more appropriate to say would be "If practical, it is a good idea to go in person."


----------



## Michael Harrison

I'm going to Civi U this year and start BMOQ next spring. I go to school in North Bay and am excited to go next year. I hope to see some of you in St Jean!


----------



## Marshall

i just sent my email to them with my application. Now they want my Birth Cert and the P.S Form and References. They also want the App. signed when im up there. Its a 2 hour drive from my place, but im geussing there is no way around this and ill need to make the drive up. Correct?

Also, is there any benefit of getting the forms done early? (Oct area) or does it matter to them if they get it in november (or even early december). Im hoping to get up there next week if possible, but a trip is a trip... and $$. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bms

I think everything has to be done(CFAT, Medical, Interview, etc...) for the selection board in mid-January. So, IMHO, the earlier the better.


----------



## Marshall

Yeah, they called me today and said i can send it all in by mail np. For your guy's references, did you give them resumes for them to use when they are called? Is it needed or just recommended, or is it even that useful to do? Also, when do references get called? Is it after January? Or before?

Thanks


----------



## Michael Harrison

I went through the application last year. The earlier the better for sure. Just make sure you have EVERYTHING done before the cutoff date. It might feel like you are doing everything three times (because you probably are). Just get it done, get your fitness up and I'll hopefully see you in St Jean.  :fifty:


----------



## bms

Well, my references know me pretty well, so I really didn't need to give them anything besides tell them I wanted to be an officer, my trade choices, and my insitution of choice.

 However, I would recommend it(each of references has know me for over 5 years... Basically a huge part of my life).


----------



## Marshall

Did anyone actually put the other two civilian uni's as choices for your ROTP Questionnaire? I think ill just put RMC and say why.?


----------



## bms

Well, you can put 3 university choices. I put 1(RMC).

 However, for the essay, you write it about your #1 choice. whatever it might be.

 By the way, when the acceptences start coming out and we know who is going where and such, maybe we should all get to know something about each other so we'll have atleast some idea of what to expect on the course candidate side of things. Just a thought.


----------



## Marshall

yea.

Also, this Junior and Senior Admission status slightly confuses me...

I got Honours w/ Distinction (90%+ Average) in my Highschool but i have not attended any post secondary schools. So should which should i be applying to? Senior?


----------



## Big Foot

I'm somewhat dating myself, however, back in 2003 when I was accepted, i had an overall high school average of 87% with a strong extra-curricular background. Even though the recruiter had told me I would get senior applicant or nothing at all, that August I went to St. Jean for prep year. If RMC is what you have your sights set on, then apply for both. In my experience, I found that the whole prep year experience made things slightly easier for the transition from high school into a more regimented military lifestyle. That said, it's only my opinion.


----------



## Marshall

i guess it depends all on your competition that year too?

I got that average, and ive worked for all of G12 and the end of G11. So thats good off-school work to consider... plus the other obvious stuff. So ill apply for Senior, if i get Junior... I could care less because id rather Junior then nothing -  for sure ^^

I'm applying for Arts most likely anyways.. and with my math marks (55 Adv in G11, 74 Academic + 77 Physics in G12 Nova Scotia.) i don't think they'd really want me in anything higher. Not that i could not do them, i just had no value of math. So i never took much care in it. (my loss) All my other grades were 85-95 area he-he.


Also, how many G12 courses do they use to determine your average? I heard it was 6 G12 courses that you have taken (presumably in either G11 or G12 if that was possible where u reside).  This true?


----------



## derael

I'm still waiting for the "new" ROTP questionnaire that is apparently supposed to come out for this year... but I'm not sure what's actually going on with that. 

I'll probably just hand in the rest of my application for now.


----------



## Marshall

New Questionnaire? I cant see it, they would have it out now since people are applying. Someone called from the National Office or something along that lines and email'd me a ROTP Questionnaire, im mailing in that and a whack of the other forms tommorow or thursday so i wont be waiting for a 'new' one


----------



## derael

Is it dated Oct 2007 at the top?


----------



## Big Foot

Marshall said:
			
		

> I'm applying for Arts most likely anyways.. and with my math marks (55 Adv in G11, 74 Academic + 77 Physics in G12 Nova Scotia.) i don't think they'd really want me in anything higher. Not that i could not do them, i just had no value of math. So i never took much care in it. (my loss) All my other grades were 85-95 area he-he.


I hope you're not under the impression that being in the Faculty of Arts, you won't be doing any math. Unless things have changed drastically since I was in first and second year (as well as prep year) you'll be taking math.


----------



## Marshall

derael said:
			
		

> Is it dated Oct 2007 at the top?



yes



			
				Big Foot said:
			
		

> I hope you're not under the impression that being in the Faculty of Arts, you won't be doing any math. Unless things have changed drastically since I was in first and second year (as well as prep year) you'll be taking math.



Oh no no i realize id be taking math and thats fine. With the motivation to pass RMC id do more then needed in the classes. I just meant that in the way as they'd want exceptionally better math and science marks from someone going into like... chemical engineering at RMC. lol.


----------



## Big Foot

Marshall said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> Oh no no i realize id be taking math and thats fine. With the motivation to pass RMC id I'd do more then needed in the classes. I just meant that in the way as they'd want acceptionally exceptionally or substantially better math and science marks from someone going into like... chemical engineering at RMC. lol.


I'm not trying to be a jerk here, however, I'm trying to drive home the point that if you're looking to go into the arts stream, regardless of which university you choose, you'd best work on your spelling and grammar.


----------



## Marshall

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be a jerk here, however, I'm trying to drive home the point that if you're looking to go into the arts stream, regardless of which university you choose, you'd best work on your spelling and grammar.



oh i rarely use commas and such online, computer lingo junk. When im doing anything official i make sure everything is proper. And the whole acceptionally thing i caught right afterwards and fixed. Wasnt going to let a word as badly as that pass me by  thanks tho. Must be off now tho, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Big Foot

Here's a quotation from the Milnet.ca guidlines which can be found in the Administration portion of the forum:


> You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.


I know it's the internet but, as per the regulations of this board, I suggest that when you post here, you make use of proper spelling and punctuation. I've been guilty of not following this in the past but in the interests of everyone who reads these threads and the forum in general, I suggest you follow the guidlines.


----------



## Marshall

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Here's a quotation from the Milnet.ca guidlines which can be found in the Administration portion of the forum:I know it's the internet but, as per the regulations of this board, I suggest that when you post here, you make use of proper spelling and punctuation. I've been guilty of not following this in the past but in the interests of everyone who reads these threads and the forum in general, I suggest you follow the guidlines.



Oh i didn't realize it was forbidden here. I'll be more courteous in my future posts then.  Thanks. (we better get on topic though, hehe)


----------



## dwalter

I'm in arts and I've done zero math! Thank goodness that UBC doesn't have a math requirement in the faculty of arts anymore.  Just so you know Marshall, if they want to release yet another new ROTP questionnaire, they will do so when they feel like it. 5000 people could have applied already, and 5000 people would get sent a new copy to complete. I had to fill out a new one before my file could get sent to Borden for processing last year.


----------



## Marshall

well if they send it out thats fine, i don't mind redoing it hehe


----------



## bms

Just got a call from CFRC/D Corner Brook. 

 My CFAT, Medical, and Interview is on Tuesday, October 21. I have to be there 0800. It's a 2 hour drive(so, 0500 wake up, 0545 leave). 

 They did offer a hotel for Monday night, but I had to decline. The instructions I was given are: "...wear a collared shirt and no torn jeans or anything like that and take a pair of shorts for the medical, just incase." and "...take down your license plate number so we can reimburse you.".

 So, I'm all set... I'll have good or bad news soon


----------



## Marshall

You will be fine. CFAT is not too much of a problem, medical is easy if you prepared. The interview is where i will be sweating. hehe.

I still gotta send in my forms, my last reference is taking awhile to respond.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Marshall

does anyone know the when they use the references you send them? Is it before or after January? Or is it a couple weeks after you send in documents? couple weeks after interview?

Also, do we fill out the MOSID part on the ROTP Questionnaire before its mailed? or do we do that at the office?


(sorry for dbl post, did not realize no one had posted)


----------



## Michael Harrison

When I joined it took awhile for them to call the references. I got all my info in by November. It was second term before they spoke to one of my references.  I believe it's up the the CFRC. You could probably just ask them. I know it seems like you might be annoying them but it is their job. I asked so many questions. It's a big commitment and not one to be made lightly. They should have all the info you need.


----------



## bms

I filled out the MOSID on my ROTP Questionnaire, and they didn't say anything against it.


----------



## Marshall

I didn't. Hopefully they just call if they needed. My friend in RMC still does not have one chosen heh.


Update: Just contacted a recruiter and he said its fine if its on or is not. As long as the applicant at least chose his desired professions.


----------



## bms

Alrighty... I had my CFAT, Medical, and Interview today. 

 Everything went relatively well. Filled out the survey and the Drug Questionnaire when they got us all together. I was the only ROTP applicant there in a group of 8. After that we all did the CFAT. I feel I did okay on the verbal and spatial parts, but I feel very confident about the problem solving. After that, I had my medical(I was first in line). It was standard stuff. Height, weight, age. My blood pressure was taken(I was slightly hypertensive; must of been the lack of sleep and caffine), there was a vision test, a hearing test, a urine sample, and a general physical. Like I thought, I have 5 nice pieces of paper I have to mail back in 90 days or less. Visual Acuity(already filled out and ready to go), Musculo-Skeletal(my knee injury), Request For Release of Medical Information(slight hypertension(accredited to nervousness), foot problems(flat footed)), and a Headache Questionnaire(for answering "when I was younger(8-11 years old)). Hopefully I'll have all these forms done this week and sent off... I can't be merit listed until I have then sent in. After that, I was brought in to get my trip subsidized. Then, I was brought in for my interview. Fyi, the interview prep form is very useful for this. In my interview, I also signed my Terms of Service.

 I left at 5:30am this morning and got home at 2:30pm. All in all, it was a good day. 

 Edit: First round of selections is in February.


----------



## bms

Update: I severely sprained my ankle yesterday(hurray). However, I have a doctors appointment on November 6th to get my medical paper filled out by my family doctor. So, I'll be walking by then, and I'll have my papers filled out  ;D Win win situation


----------



## bms

Update: Today I recieved my subsidization check for my trip to the CFRC. Pretty good timing... Only 13 days.


----------



## Marshall

Yeah my friend said they are usually good about paying back. She had to drive about 250km to the CFRC to apply last year. I will have to do the same when I am called up.. heh.


----------



## dwalter

The CFRC is good about it... The ASU, not so much. I'm still waiting to get paid back for my text books from the start of the term...


----------



## bms

Update: Today I had my medical forms filled out and mailed them to the CFRC. It's great that the application process is over, but now I wait to see if everything is in order and if so, I'll wait anxiously for February  :-X


----------



## Marshall

February? 

And I am still waiting to be called up heh. How long did it take for them to call you in for medical, CFAT, etc after you submitted your application into processing BMS?


----------



## bms

I submitted everything September 19. They called me on October 8(19 days after I handed everything in when I travelled to the CFRC) and told me my CFAT, medical and interview were all on October 21(32 days after I handed everything in when I travelled to the CFRC). So, it took just over a month going from handing in my papers to doing the rest of the application process(minus the 16 days I took to get my medical forms filled out by my family doctor).

 So yeah... CFRC/D Corner Brook must be fast or something because 32 days from hand-in to going in for the CFAT, medical, and interview seems speedy. Oh well. Hope this tells you what you wanted to know Marshall.

 By the way, all the information was posted in this thread. That's why I am so exact   >

 Edit: I said I'm waiting for February because thats first round of selections(late second or early third week of February).


----------



## Marshall

Hmm ok, so I should expect mid november or early december if lucky. Thanks. And I was wondering bout February because I thought selection was in May.. But that is a nice thing to know that they start in February.. ha

Thank you


----------



## bms

I forget the exact dates for the selection rounds(you can ask them, they do have the information), but the selection board is mid-Janurary and 1st round of selections is in February. I think there are 3 rounds of selection scheduled as well(if I do recall, which I might not :) which pertains to RMC, but maybe not exactly civy-U(I didn't ask any civy-U questions and therefore have no idea).


----------



## Marshall

Eh sounds good. Better then my initial thought. Thanks BMS.


----------



## Marshall

Just got called today, I am going up Tuesday night and having my processing done Wednesday at 08:00. 

So its CFAC, Medical, and then Interview? Anyone wanna give me the rundown? tips?  :warstory:


----------



## bms

There's not a whole lot of specifics that anyone can say. But, I'll give you a few things I picked up through my process.

CFAT
- Don't sweat it too hard. It's not how well you do, it's how well you do compared to everyone else. What this means is that if the test is extremely difficult or you feel you bombed a section, don't worry too much about it. If it was really hard, you may have done relatively well, meaning you get what you want.
- The practice CFAT questions are a very good indicator of what to expect for the most part.
- Look through a bunch of romantic words(not romantic as in love), it may prove useful during a part of your CFAT.
- Brush up on your basic math skills and word problems(fractions, decimals, percents and adding, multiplying, and dividing using each).

Medical
- Be calm. Take a few minutes prior to your medical to just get relaxed(if you can). This will be beneficial because if your blood pressure is good, then you have 1 less form to get filled out by your family doctor.
- You may have to strip down for your medical(I had to) and then you will be examined. They will just go through the basics and check your joints, neck, and back. They also do a few more things, but it doesn't last very long.
- Make sure you have your headphones on properly for the hearing test. You really don't want to screw up because you didn't take that extra few seconds to check.
- Answer everything truthfully and to the best of your knowledge.

Interview
- The best advice is to use the interview preperation sheet to prepare. It really is useful; you'll understand why when you are done.
- Make sure you know some things about the trades you applied for.
- Be repectful, but don't be too rigid. They want to talk to you and for you to say what you mean about each question.
- Just take it easy. My interview was pretty much just the interviewer asking me questions and me answering them. I don't know what your's will be like, but that's how mine went.

 You will also likely fill out a survey on who/what you are(ethnicity, enrollment plan, part/fulltime, etc...) and what element and such you are going for. You also get to fill out a drug questionnaire. It includes a lot of stuff, so be honest. And, during your interview, you will have several forms and such you will have to read and sign(such as your Terms of Service).

 Hope this gives you something to work with


----------



## Marshall

Jeeze I hope I do not have to go to my family doctor.. That would probably mean another trip up unless i could fax/email the info to them. I am only 19, so I can't see me needing too much else.

Thanks for the help BMS


----------



## bms

I personally had a freaking paper for every medical blip I mentioned, no matter how old. I ended up with 6 papers to get filled out, which cost about $200 to get filled out(unsubsidizable).

 But if you haven't had any real diagnosis with anything severe, I wouldn't sweat it. And, if you keep calm, you won't have to take a trip just o have your blood pressure re-taken(Woo).


----------



## Marshall

yeah. I do not have any conditions. They might bug me bout my eyes though, I think they are V2 still but who knows


----------



## CEEBEE501

Quick question about the medical
will they only want my family doctors records if think something is wrong or do they want them irregardless, also why don't they ask you to bring them in when you go for the medical, because they asked me for my latest report from my optometrist.
And what does it mean "bring shorts" do they mean like PT shorts or boxers?


----------



## Marshall

just some comfortable and flexible shorts, they need it because they may strip ya down for examination. So if you want to be wearing something, id bring a pair  

Just some running shorts or anything.. just do not bring jean shorts or something like that. hehe


----------



## bms

I brought shorts. It didn't matter, I still had to strip down.

 They don't ask you to bring all of your medical records to the CFRC because A. Your medical may not be done by a medical doctor. and B. If you don't have anything previously or currently wrong with you, there is no need to go to your family doctor. You need your eye information so they can verify your Visual Acuity level. You will still get the standard eye test and the results of which will still be written down, but having the information there with you means you won't have to mail or come back later with a form to be filled out by your optometrist. If you have good vision already, then you don't need to go to an optometrist, unless you have glasses. In which case, they will want your visual information.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> I brought shorts. It didn't matter, I still had to strip down.
> 
> They don't ask you to bring all of your medical records to the CFRC because A. Your medical may not be done by a medical doctor. and B. If you don't have anything previously or currently wrong with you, there is no need to go to your family doctor. You need your eye information so they can verify your Visual Acuity level. You will still get the standard eye test and the results of which will still be written down, but having the information there with you means you won't have to mail or come back later with a form to be filled out by your optometrist. If you have good vision already, then you don't need to go to an optometrist, unless you have glasses. In which case, they will want your visual information.



Naked? I heard they only go to your undies if need be. Might of heard wrong though.

And I have glasses although they were mainly for reading overheads during school.. I never use them now, I will bring them but I hope I do not have to get junk from my optometrist just for that. 

Also, for the Interview do you recommend fancying up a bit? I was planning to wear a dress shirt and jeans (not ultrabaggy of course). Would that work?


----------



## tabernac

Marshall said:
			
		

> Also, for the Interview do you recommend fancying up a bit? I was planning to wear a dress shirt and jeans (not ultrabaggy of course). Would that work?



I wore a black dress shirt with a black ziped pullover and a (modern) white tie with dress pants and shoes. I was in the middle of the range, as there were people there in suits, and one person saw fit to show up in jeans.

Don't be the person in jeans.


----------



## bms

It is just to your undies.

 I wore a long sleeve collared shirt with slacks and shoes. When I went in, I was the only one wearing a collared shirt, the only one not wearing jeans, and the only one not wearing sneakers. The funny thing is the Corporal that phoned me said "Wear a collared shirt and for the love of God don't wear jeans". But meh, I was also the only Regular Force applicant, and also the only one applying ROTP(there was a CIC applicant there).

 I reccommend casual. Collared shirt and slacks with either sneakers or shoes, doesn't really matter. It looks nice and it's very comfortable, which is ideal due to the possible lengthy time at the CFRC and because you'll be more calm, collected, and confident if you are comfortable.


----------



## dwalter

I wore a golf shirt, khakis and dress shoes when I went. The most dressed person was shirt and tie, and the least dressed person was hoodie and jeans, but the office staff told him to never wear that again when dealing with the military. I've also seen someone show up to my Area Support Unit for in clearance in a T-Shirt and jeans, and wow did the Sergeant ever chew him out for it haha. 

Dress like a professional. You are trying to become an officer so if nothing else, start dressing like one.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Hm decisions decisions
Should I wear my School polo with khakis, or My dress shirt with my gray dress pants with the school senior tie.
The one time where going to a privet school pays off


----------



## Marshall

eh I am just going to wear black collar shirt and dress pants.. got some loafers around here somewhere.. that should do ^^

no ties though.. but at least it is not jeans


----------



## derael

As long as you look clean, and presentable you should be fine. Ties are a nice touch but not necessary. It's simple, just make sure you look like you can actually dress yourself properly. 

Focus and prepare for the part that counts, the interview. Know your trades; know why you want to join the CF; know what qualities will make you a good officer, etc.


----------



## Marshall

derael said:
			
		

> As long as you look clean, and presentable you should be fine. Ties are a nice touch but not necessary. It's simple, just make sure you look like you can actually dress yourself properly.
> 
> Focus and prepare for the part that counts, the interview. Know your trades; know why you want to join the CF; know what qualities will make you a good officer, etc.



I'll just hope everyone else there comes in jeans. ha.


----------



## hulan

As this being my first post, I would just like to say hello to all the members out there...My mane is Greg, I am from Newfoundland, about an hour west of stephenville.....I am also applying for ROTP 2009-10, and just had one question....

What career options do you have in the Navy with : 
1) Arts (business) degree , and 
2) Civil Eng. degree

I just got off the phone a while ago with CFRC Corner Brook, and forgot to ask the question to the Sgt. I talked to....

Thanks.
Greg H


----------



## derael

I believe those answers are availible on the CF recuiting site. Check out the RMC flash video, it's in there.


----------



## Marshall

hulan said:
			
		

> As this being my first post, I would just like to say hello to all the members out there...My mane is Greg, I am from Newfoundland, about an hour west of stephenville.....I am also applying for ROTP 2009-10, and just had one question....
> 
> What career options do you have in the Navy with :
> 1) Arts (business) degree , and
> 2) Civil Eng. degree
> 
> I just got off the phone a while ago with CFRC Corner Brook, and forgot to ask the question to the Sgt. I talked to....
> 
> Thanks.
> Greg H



While not 100% on its functionality, I believe the FLASH version of the www.forces.ca website has a inbuilt "What jobs you can do" option when you go to job cruiser or whatever it is now called. You can enter your education, degrees and such and it will tell you what you are qualified for. 



Another question from me, directed to anyone who has done the officer processing already:

Do you wear your fancypants outfit to the CFAT and then to the medical (until he/she tells you to strip). Or do you put the outfit on AFTER the medical and before the interview.

Thanks


----------



## bms

hulan said:
			
		

> As this being my first post, I would just like to say hello to all the members out there...My mane is Greg, I am from Newfoundland, about an hour west of stephenville.....I am also applying for ROTP 2009-10, and just had one question....
> 
> What career options do you have in the Navy with :
> 1) Arts (business) degree , and
> 2) Civil Eng. degree
> 
> I just got off the phone a while ago with CFRC Corner Brook, and forgot to ask the question to the Sgt. I talked to....
> 
> Thanks.
> Greg H



 Interesting. I live about an hour west of Stephenville.

 In the Navy as an officer with a Buisness degree you can be:
- Maritime Surface and Sub-surface Officer(MARS)
- Logistics Officer
- Health Care Administration Officer
- Public Affairs

 In the Navy as an officer with a Civil Engineering degree you can be:
- Maritime Surface and Sub-surface Officer(MARS)
- Logistics Officer
- Public Affairs
- Electrical and Mechanical Engineer

 Good luck with the process. CFRC Corner Brook has a really great staff.


----------



## hulan

BMS, what part are you from....I am from St.David's myself......Thanks for the info guys/gals...

Greg H


----------



## bms

I'm from Lourdes.


----------



## PuffinFresh

Hi from Calgary!

Got my application in last week and did my CFAT, interview, and medical today; everything went well and the lieutenant said I have a very good chance of being selected to go to RMC. 

See Y'all in August! hopefully...  :cdnsalute:


----------



## bms

Congratulations Puffin. The Captain that interviewed me said the same thing.

 What academic program and trades are you going for?


----------



## PuffinFresh

bms said:
			
		

> Congratulations Puffin. The Captain that interviewed me said the same thing.
> 
> What academic program and trades are you going for?



Hello bms, I am taking Military and Strategic Studies, and my trades are infantry, armor, and artillery. You?


----------



## bms

Hiya. I posted it previously, but I'll bite  ;D.

 I'm also going for Military and Strategic Studies and my choices are Artillery, Armour, and Infantry, in that order(though, admittedly, I'll probably end up switching and trying for Infantry).


----------



## Marshall

I'd think the officer would say to most people that they are a good candidate. Unless they did horrible in one of the 3 parts. Just to keep their hopes up. But meh  Hopefully he/she says that to me. lol


Also, in case no one saw my question: Should you wear your dress cloths right to the CFAT, or wear casual clothing up until the Interview and change?


----------



## Mike Baker

Doesn't anyone want to be Combat Engineer? Could be my boss someday...  ;D


Beaver

Edit: Grammar :-[


----------



## Immortal

Hey guys,
             I'm another candidate for ROTP 2009-2010. I'm applying from Montreal for MSS and my choices for trade are Infantry, Armour and Artillery. I have to say it's pretty cool being able to talk to others who are in the same boat and if it is God's will we can all meet eachother in the coming fall


----------



## bms

@ Marshall: I doubt you'd have time nor want to change from casual clothes. For me, it was pretty much go go go.

@ The Beaver: Apparently not. Must just be some sort of gung-ho, roll in the mud, bang bang, grunting group.

@ Immortal: And if everything goes as planned, most of us will be in the same courses . But hey, this is why we're coming forward. So mwe can see who's going where and to have some common ground incase we are together.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> @ Marshall: I doubt you'd have time nor want to change from casual clothes. For me, it was pretty much go go go.
> 
> @ The Beaver: Apparently not. Must just be some sort of gung-ho, roll in the mud, bang bang, grunting group.
> 
> @ Immortal: And if everything goes as planned, most of us will be in the same courses . But hey, this is why we're coming forward. So mwe can see who's going where and to have some common ground incase we are together.



Ok good. Thanks. How long did all your stuff take? And what does the doctor check?

And it be very cool for a bunch of us to be in the same classes etc. I'm also doing Armour ( Armour -> Artillery -> Infantry). Trying for MSS.


----------



## Immortal

Hehe that would be pretty funny, hopefully we'll keep in touch and make sure to hook up over there. Man i just have to say that i can't wait, I've wanted to join for 2 years now but engagements (such as girlfriend (now ex) and the requirements of my parents signature) have held me back. But now i'm 18 and ready to fight for my adoptive country


----------



## bms

@Marshall: I was there from 0745 till about 1315. During that period, I was only sitting down doing nothing for about 20 minutes at the beginning, 10 minutes after my medical and before my interview(but I was reading a military journal, so it flew).

 From what I gathered, it's usually not a doctor. I had a physician assistant, and that is apprently the norm.

 Well, if this many of us want MSS and Combat Arms(1/3), there is a decent chance that some of us may end up in the same classes and on the same courses and in the same trades. That begin said, how would you know? We haven't seen each other in person or even know each other's names. Maybe when we find out who's accepted to RMC and such, the people who are accepted can then find out some stuff about the others so that you won't be completely alone when you are on course or at RMC.


----------



## Mike Baker

bms said:
			
		

> @ The Beaver: Apparently not. Must just be some sort of gung-ho, roll in the mud, bang bang, grunting group.


True I suppose. One would think that playing with C4 and such would make you more gung-ho though 


Beav


----------



## Immortal

I have a feeling the the boys from St-Jean are going to form a little group of their own but yea for the rest of us going there on our own it would be good to have friends right off the bat. But you never know, i read that there are a few thousand applicants and they only accept maybe 300, and those odds got me nervous, even though i have respectable grades and extra-curricular activities


----------



## Nfld Sapper

bms said:
			
		

> @ The Beaver: Apparently not. Must just be some sort of gung-ho, roll in the mud, bang bang, grunting group.



That would be infantry  ;D

Yes we get muddy but who else would you get to do all your vertical and horizontal construction? Not to mention give you pure clean water.


----------



## Marshall

Immortal said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the the boys from St-Jean are going to form a little group of their own but yea for the rest of us going there on our own it would be good to have friends right off the bat. But you never know, i read that there are a few thousand applicants and they only accept maybe 300, and those odds got me nervous, even though i have respectable grades and extra-curricular activities



only 300? Jeeze  :-X


----------



## Immortal

yea, i thought i already had one foot in the college until i found that out :/


----------



## bms

Psshh... Thats not that bad. Top 300 applicants is a pretty wide berth. Especially when you take in people who apply with nothing... Not good grades, no extra cirriculars... Stay positive.

 Just for inspiration, 2 people from the exact same area(my best friend and I) were chosen to be one of the 72 people in Canada who would attend an advanced(7 week) exchange to the UK. Out of EVERY army cadet in Newfoundland who applied, we were chosen for 2 of the 6 available slots for Newfoundland. A lot of people applied, but the majority stood not real chance at getting it, they just applied for the sake of applying. If they got it great, if not, no big deal.

 So yeah. Don't let numbers bother you. Top 300 applicants for RMC is pretty broad. There are about 300 applicants for civi U as well. So your chances just doubled  ;D.


----------



## Marshall

Yea. I just hope my marks and work experience outdo others. lol


----------



## yoman

If I remember the numbers from last year correctly, there were approximately 5000 applicants and about 500 spots for all of ROTP (including Civi U). Hopefully the number of spots increase as RMC Saint-Jean gets up to capacity.


----------



## hulan

Does CFRC test Physical Fitness when you apply for RMC? If so, that might be my drawback, even though I am working on it, and have improved significantly, from my P.Reserve file....

GH


----------



## yoman

There's no PT test at the CFRC when applying to the Regular Force. We did, however, get tested soon after we arrived (at least in St-Jean we did).


----------



## hulan

yoman said:
			
		

> There's no PT test at the CFRC when applying to the Regular Forces. We did, however, get tested soon after we arrived (at least in St-Jean we did).



Thanks...that gives me a piece of mind....thanks again

GH


----------



## Marshall

At the hotel.. CFRC in the morning ha..  :threat:


----------



## bms

Awesome. Hopefully you'll have some more light to shed on the process when you go through to give overs a more complete view of the ROTP selection process 

 Good luck for tomorrow  op:


----------



## Immortal

It's unfortunate that the selection process takes so long, i thought the final decision would arrive at February so i would have time to drop school and start going to the gym, but since the final answer comes in May, i won't have as much time for the gym :/ but thankfully the requirement aren't too strict so i shouldn't have ne trouble


----------



## SupersonicMax

No time for Gym?  Come on!  MAKE the time!


----------



## bms

Since you apparently have no time, here's my advice. Read my threads on push ups and sit ups. These programs offer a way for you to improve significantly over a period of time and it doesn't really take that much of your days.

 Atleast thats what I'm doing to get ready(My goal is to able to do 100 perfect push ups anytime I want). And yes, I've already started(though the ankle sprain kicked me off for a bit, but I'm hitting it off again tomorrow and onward).


----------



## Immortal

You have a link to ur threads bms? i'm pretty good at situps but i've always had trouble with pushups for some reason ... i can do 15 flawlessly without strain but for some reason #16 takes all my strenght, i guess i just need to focus on that


----------



## Mike Baker

Immortal said:
			
		

> You have a link to ur threads bms? i'm pretty good at situps but i've always had trouble with pushups for some reason ... i can do 15 flawlessly without strain but for some reason #16 takes all my strenght, i guess i just need to focus on that



Pushups

Situps


Beaver


----------



## Immortal

Seems like a pretty solid plan*, i'll get right on that. Thanks my man


----------



## CEEBEE501

Try this if you want to it seams to be working for me: http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## Immortal

Thx for the help guys, it's always good to know others share your passion and your goals, because i have to tell you outside these forums people freak when i tell them where i want to go study


----------



## dwalter

You'll get used to the constant looks of shock on people's faces, and you'll even have a standardized reply for all their questions after a while haha. I go to Civvy U, and so any time I meet new people and tell them I'm an ROTP Officer Cadet they all gawk at me like I'm some species they have never seen before. 

Also, I use the 100 pushups site, it's fantastic.


----------



## Immortal

Tell me about it, they seem to think that the forces are some alien part of the country that your born into if your unlucky or something in the sort. But despite all this, my resolve is strong and this just confrims to me that this is what i want to do in life.


----------



## dwalter

That's a good attitude to have! People will get used to the idea eventually, just so you know. It just takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Marshall

Hey guys.. update here (without revealing any hush hush info) 

I did my stuff thankfully in this order: CFAT > Interview > Medical (this way I did not have to change out of my dress clothes  )

CFAT went great, I got above average and qualified for all except one job. 

Interview I thought went meh but the recruiter was pleased and said I seem to be a good candidate. 

Medical went 100% and I do not have to get any forms sent in, which thankfully means my processing will be done a bit earlier supposedly. 

So yeah, went good overall  they recommend applying to some Civie U's as back up so I am going to get on that within the next week or so.


----------



## hulan

Glad things went well for you! I hope to have my stuff done next week...

GH


----------



## CEEBEE501

Is any one eles doing their tests at their local armoury?


----------



## bms

@Marshall: Fantastic. They recommended that I go for some civi Us as well. However, it took me so long to decide to try to be an officer, and my pros and cons for officer and NCM ended at about even for me. So, personally, it's either RMC or I'm going Infantry Soldier. I'm not being fickle or anything. Either way, I'm sure I'll be very happy(Infantry Soldier was my dream until I got to talking to a lot of different people, and then I decided I'd give RMC a go. If that doesn't fly right, then back to the original plan). Also, oddly enough, I was never told if I qualified for any trades at all. But then again, we did do our CFAT on bubble sheets from booklets(or does everyone do it like that?). I guess they won't tell me until my medical things are all cleared through. 

 @CEEBEE501: Nope. I wish I could of though. Corner Brook is a bit far away. Way further than the armoury(about twice as far away actually).


----------



## Marshall

BMS, 

ours were done via computers. High tech I tell ya. But maybe the interviewer just chose not to tell you your suitability for jobs, or just forgot to or did not plan to tell you. I think you should still try for some Civie U's. You'd be throwing a lot away if you ended up going NCM instead of Officer just due to that. But if you feel thats what you want then thats the best to do


----------



## bms

@Marshall: Thanks for your concern. But I really doubt I'd be throwing anything away if I didn't make the grade. I really thought it through and honestly I'd love to go either way. I've talked to a lot of infantry NCMS and Officers at CFB Gagetown and surrounding areas and from what I gather, either way would fit me just fine. By the way, they probably didn't have the results of our CFATs. I mean, they were on bubble sheets, which means they'd probably have to be sent away to be scored anyway. There were computers in the testing room, we just didn't use them for some reason. I'm guessing I'll have my answers when my medical papers go through. Then I'll know if I'm medically fit and if I will be merit listed.


----------



## Marshall

Oh, so your still waiting on some things. I thought you were all clear sorry. Yeah if your CFAT was done on paper it is most likely that it was not marked while you were at the CFRC. They do not release your marks so maybe they will just contact you via phone or something to tell you suitability, hard to say since you've already done the interview.


----------



## bms

I was thinking phone as well. I doubt they'd get me to go back down there just to test me a few things. And, it's also pointless to get my hopes up before my medical is fully completed. 

 But hey, I'm optimistic. My family doctor basically said that all the forms(except the visual acuity one) were bogus and he filled them out using my charts and by making it clear that I was medically fit to do anything(except be a pilot. Crappy vision  ).

 Hopefully more people will post their progress and such. It'd be great to see how everyone is doing  :warstory:.


----------



## SupersonicMax

bms, what does your family doctor know about enrolment criterias of various trades?


----------



## bms

Well, there is an infantry unit in the same place and he has a special time period and days of the week for completing medical stuff. So, based on that and what advice I'd recieved from him in the past, I'd say he knows a thing or two.


----------



## Immortal

So far so good, i've done my CFAT and my medical with no problems. I have my interview tomorrow so i'm brushing up on my canadian military history and foreign affairs. Is there anyone else on the forum from Montreal?


----------



## bms

Congratulations.

 Just a hint for your interview, know your trade choices well. Know what they do, who they are, why you want to do it, and all that fun stuff. Also it would be a good idea to know some things about the officer side of the house that you should have looked at already.


----------



## Immortal

yea i'm starting to read about the subjects you mentioned. I just have to say this forum is priceless.


----------



## dwalter

Unless they changed it back again this year, the interview is nothing to worry about. It was a half hour chat, they sat me down and asked me a series of "Yes" or "No" questions to make sure I was suitable, and that was it. This was because they weren't assigning specific trades. They assigned an MOSID trade grouping such as "Air Ops", "Land Support", or "Sea Engineering". Within each category you have a set of trades, and you have another interview down the road to select the one you want.


----------



## Marshall

Its all simple, just simple information a person SHOULD know by this point.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Here is an odd question spawned by another thread I saw on the boards, but are there any travel restriction out of country for RMC applicants?


----------



## kincanucks

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Here is an odd question spawned by another thread I saw on the boards, but are there any travel restriction out of country for RMC applicants?



Well lets see:  if you are finished your processing, you can be contacted when required, and you are not leaving the country for more than 180 days consecutively then no.


----------



## CEEBEE501

So would I have to give them a number they can reach me at and the location and from when till when i will be there, when I go to do my interview med and cfat?


----------



## yoman

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> So would I have to give them a number they can reach me at and the location and from when till when i will be there, when I go to do my interview med and cfat?



Speaking from my own personal experience I would say yes.


----------



## Mommy

My first time on this "net", I encourage all applicants to go through with their "application". It is a great thing to be selected for ROTP/CEOTP. I myself just retired after a 31 years carreer and without any proding my 2 sons have joined.  One under ROTP and one CEOTP. One is attending his fourth year at RMC and the other one his 3rd year at Civi U. Make a choice, get in and enjoy. Sure there will be some hard work to come but great rewards when you can say "you made it". Be proud it is a great adventure.
A proud Mom.


----------



## Marshall

How old are your sons? Did they join out of HS or later in life? 

And thats great, 31 years. I hope I can do my career for that long as well. I am very happy I am done my application, I now just wait. heh.


----------



## RyGuy009

im apply for ROTP next week. i wanna go to UofL, RMC was my second choice. im only applying for Pilot cause thats what i really want to be.  >


----------



## dwalter

If you want to be completing a university degree in general, and wanting to get into a competitive trade in the forces such as pilot, then you might want to think about improving your English grammar. Also, don't bring up the argument that "This is the internet and it doesn't matter" because there are regulations on this site that tell you very clearly that proper grammar and spelling are required here.

Good on you for sticking with the trade you desire, but don't be afraid to listen to the recruiting staff when they tell you about some of the alternatives. You might be surprised at some of the other options. For example Air Navigators are changing as of Jan 1st, and will be called Air Combat Systems Officers. Their training and roles will be changing slightly as well, so keep an eye open for that.


----------



## SupersonicMax

No matter what, don't put Nav down


----------



## dwalter

Uh oh, is this some pilot/ nav rivalry coming up here?


----------



## Marshall

Update: Just finishing up getting my Civy U applications done. Recruiter called me a couple days ago and said he had finalized my file and it is done and waiting the next step 


So does anyone have any numbers on how many are accepted into ROTP (and then into RMC/Civ U) ? I do not usually care about this kind of thing since it usually deters a person. Someone estimated 600 into ROTP (300 RMC 300 CIV). Does this sound correct to anyone?


----------



## tabernac

Marshall said:
			
		

> So does anyone have any numbers on how many are accepted into ROTP (and then into RMC/Civ U) ? I do not usually care about this kind of thing since it usually deters a person. Someone estimated 600 into ROTP (300 RMC 300 CIV). Does this sound correct to anyone?



750 was the number I saw for my intake. 70 to CMR, 270 to RMC and the rest to CivvieU.


----------



## Marshall

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> 750 was the number I saw for my intake. 70 to CMR, 270 to RMC and the rest to CivvieU.



Ah, sounds even better. And from a more creditable source then a rumor. I guess me applying to a couple universities is a good idea since the majority are put into them. 

Thank you.


----------



## RyGuy009

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> If you want to be completing a university degree in general, and wanting to get into a competitive trade in the forces such as pilot, then you might want to think about improving your English grammar. Also, don't bring up the argument that "This is the internet and it doesn't matter" because there are regulations on this site that tell you very clearly that proper grammar and spelling are required here.
> 
> Good on you for sticking with the trade you desire, but don't be afraid to listen to the recruiting staff when they tell you about some of the alternatives. You might be surprised at some of the other options. For example Air Navigators are changing as of Jan 1st, and will be called Air Combat Systems Officers. Their training and roles will be changing slightly as well, so keep an eye open for that.


"interwebz is srs biznizz."

OK I'm done haha. I know I should put alternate trades on my application. I thought about MP. In my second lifetime i want to be a cop. Not really sure what the Military Police is about, but I heard rumors about the MPs saying that their wanna be cops. I heard that from a Armour Reservist. Also, I was told don't be an MP from a Calgary Police Officer. Also I would want to try Infantry or the Armoured division. Who doesn't want to drive a tank, eh?  :tank: But if pilot doesn't work out for me, I think I would still want a career in the Air Force. Maybe not AirNav, but something to do with aviation in general of course. Maybe I'll go scout out the forces.ca site....


----------



## Marshall

RyGuy009 said:
			
		

> "interwebz is srs biznizz."
> 
> OK I'm done haha. I know I should put alternate trades on my application. I thought about MP. In my second lifetime i want to be a cop. Not really sure what the Military Police is about, but I heard rumors about the MPs saying that their wanna be cops. I heard that from a Armour Reservist. Also, I was told don't be an MP from a Calgary Police Officer. Also I would want to try Infantry or the Armoured division. Who doesn't want to drive a tank, eh?  :tank: But if pilot doesn't work out for me, I think I would still want a career in the Air Force. Maybe not AirNav, but something to do with aviation in general of course. Maybe I'll go scout out the forces.ca site....



It is for the best.. The more they have to work with the less they want to loose your file probably


----------



## CEEBEE501

Haha
Another odd question from me  ;D.
So how would getting a drivers licence work because I currently have my BC N(Class7) and can take my Class5 test in December 09.
So would RMC let me take some quick "refresher" lessons from a Driving school in Kingston to get the Ontario Equivalent of a Class5(full licence)  or do they offer their own program for that, or would I have to wait till my Class7 expires in 2013 and wait till I get a posting later that year. Or is there a CF Drivers licence, not just qual on a certain type(i.e. LSVW, Milvarado, etc...)
I'm really puzzled over how obtaining my full Drivers licence if I get accepted would work.


----------



## Marshall

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Haha
> Another odd question from me  ;D.
> So how would getting a drivers licence work because I currently have my BC N(Class7) and can take my Class5 test in December 09.
> So would RMC let me take some quick "refresher" lessons from a Driving school in Kingston to get the Ontario Equivalent of a Class5(full licence)  or do they offer their own program for that, or would I have to wait till my Class7 expires in 2013 and wait till I get a posting later that year. Or is there a CF Drivers licence, not just qual on a certain type(i.e. LSVW, Milvarado, etc...)
> I'm really puzzled over how obtaining my full Drivers licence if I get accepted would work.



My only guess is that you would just need to reread and retake the drivers test in the province if you plan on driving there.


----------



## George Wallace

As a Student, I am sure you can maintain your current Drivers Lic, with your home address.  Once you get into Training and actually Posted to a Unit, then you have 30 days to transfer your licence over to your new address and Province.  You will have to visit the Provincial Transportation office to do that.  They should have a "conversion scale" by which they can issue a "Class" of licence that will equal what you previously held.

I am sure this topic has been dealt with before.  Search and you may find more info.


----------



## SupersonicMax

GW:  That's actually 90 days!  (I know for sure in Quebec, Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan and Alberta)

Cheers

Max


----------



## CEEBEE501

Is it odd if they tell you that they might "ask" you to start training in January?
Also I found out the most interesting thing today, carbonated drinks increase your blood pressure, and well I had 2 liters of carbonated water last night and a medical today, so I have to get the blood pressure test redone other then that it was good, and I found out I'm V1 vision(medical personnel where puzzled why I have glasses when I did the vision test)


----------



## Marshall

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Is it odd if they tell you that they might "ask" you to start training in January?
> Also I found out the most interesting thing today, carbonated drinks increase your blood pressure, and well I had 2 liters of carbonated water last night and a medical today, so I have to get the blood pressure test redone other then that it was good, and I found out I'm V1 vision(medical personnel where puzzled why I have glasses when I did the vision test)



They never told me what I was, They needed me to take eye examination twice because the first time the med did not look into my file and saw that I DID have glasses. So she thought I was like V4 at the time. Then the big med guy was talking to me and I said I had glasses and he redid it and that was that. (I see 20/20 w/ glasses and its not a high correction.. I rarely use glasses.. actually I never wear em and I am fine.. so I am guessing V1/V2) 

He noticed my heartbeat was up, but he never went further. He was amazed I did not drink any caffeine before the medical. I am a avid coffee drinker though (just not that morning). 

Maybe my medical officer liked me.  ;D


I am unsure what you meant about the start training in January. I thought BMOQ was during the summer, AND January I thought was when selections begin.   :-\


----------



## bms

January is when everything HAS to be completely done. February is when the first round of selections is. Or so I gathered  >


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> January is when everything HAS to be completely done. February is when the first round of selections is. Or so I gathered  >



Thats what I was told. Early January is deadlines (thats why the recruiters URGE you to get medical done ASAP if you need any) and mid-late is selection boards? Then offers for first round in Feb.


----------



## bms

Hehe. That's about what they said.

 Can't wait... It's less than 3 months to February.


----------



## derael

Don't be in too much of a hurry. Enjoy what you may have left of civvie life. 

The military is a good go, but I assure you there are things you will miss. Enjoy your youth. (wow that makes me sound like an old man)


----------



## Marshall

derael said:
			
		

> Don't be in too much of a hurry. Enjoy what you may have left of civvie life.
> 
> The military is a good go, but I assure you there are things you will miss. Enjoy your youth. (wow that makes me sound like an old man)



Eh I pretty much just work and sleep so It cant be too much worse  

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## hulan

** Update ** 
I am going to CFRC on thursday the 11th of Dec. to do my processing....I will post back and let ya'll know how it went!  

-Greg


----------



## bms

Definitely looking forward to see how you do hulan. Good luck.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> Definitely looking forward to see how you do hulan. Good luck.



You dieing yet BMS? I am. (especially since the CivvieU's are going about my processes TERRIBLY slow haha).


----------



## dbouls

When I had my interview for the ROTP (at the end of October, 08), my interviewer mentioned that there might be a selection board mid-december. Has anyone heard anything to confirming this rumour? I'll be going to the CFRC on the 12th and unless someone has any light to shed, I'll post the response I get.


----------



## bms

Marshall said:
			
		

> You dieing yet BMS? I am. (especially since the CivvieU's are going about my processes TERRIBLY slow haha).



 You could say that. I haven't heard anything since I did the whole application process. I am calling in today to get a status report on my file. It's been a few weeks since I sent my medical papers by mail, and hopefully the CFRC has something to tell me.

 I never heard anything about this mid-December selection board. Though I am very curious.


----------



## Marshall

dbouls said:
			
		

> When I had my interview for the ROTP (at the end of October, 08), my interviewer mentioned that there might be a selection board mid-december. Has anyone heard anything to confirming this rumour? I'll be going to the CFRC on the 12th and unless someone has any light to shed, I'll post the response I get.



Never heard of it, but that would be neat seeing as my file is done. (although I'd rather have at least one university accepting me before they do my file).



			
				bms said:
			
		

> You could say that. I haven't heard anything since I did the whole application process. I am calling in today to get a status report on my file. It's been a few weeks since I sent my medical papers by mail, and hopefully the CFRC has something to tell me.
> 
> I never heard anything about this mid-December selection board. Though I am very curious.



Ah, I forgot you still had med files processing. I hope it is going well and is almost done.


----------



## derekreid

Howdy,

I've been reading on this forum for a while, lots of great information here. 
I'm in the same boat as some of you, waiting for the selection board.

Went to Aircrew Selection in August and passed pilot and air nav, so I guess I wait...last time I talked to the Recruiting Office, it was with someone new and they didn't really have any idea what was going on. 

I submitted my application around this time last year, so I'm definitely looking forward to the selection board in the next couple of months...whenever it may be.


----------



## SkyHeff

Do pilot ROTP applicants need to complete ASC prior to being considered by the ROTP board?


----------



## benny88

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Do pilot ROTP applicants need to complete ASC prior to being considered by the ROTP board?




  I want to say yes, but I'm not 100% sure. If you don't get an answer from Kincanucks or someone in Recruiting here in the next little while, just call up your CFRC and ask.


----------



## derekreid

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Do pilot ROTP applicants need to complete ASC prior to being considered by the ROTP board?



I'd like to know the answer too, though I should probably know.


----------



## hulan

well. I went to CFRC today to do my processing....everything went fine till I had my interview and found out that I was 6 points short from making the grade! That put a damper on things! The recruiter told me that if I still wanted RMC, I would have to wait till the end of this school year, or till next year to re-apply....but if it goes well then, it wont be till 2010-11.....time will tell.....he also told me that I need to give some proof that I am capable of bringing up the score, and that I was lucky to be even given a second chance at the test, let alone a third......

Good luck to the rest of the applicants! I am out of the game at least for now...

Greg H


----------



## SupersonicMax

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Do pilot ROTP applicants need to complete ASC prior to being considered by the ROTP board?



Unless things changes, I was enrolled as a Pilot before I did my ASC.  I did ASC at the end of my first year.


----------



## SkyHeff

Thanks for the replies.

I'm handing in everything tomorrow. I know I'm cutting it extremely close to apply for ROTP as it is, let alone for pilot. I was hoping to get it in today, but the CFRC was closed early and I missed the window.

The helpful/honest recruiter I talked to earlier this week informed me it would be hard pressed to even squeeze in the CFAT/interview/medical  before the deadline. If ASC is required, then my chances get cut to nil from the very slim I even have now.

Thanks again, and I guess I'll take my place with the other 100, 000 pilot hopefuls  8)

Cheers


----------



## Marshall

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I'm handing in everything tomorrow. I know I'm cutting it extremely close to apply for ROTP as it is, let alone for pilot. I was hoping to get it in today, but the CFRC was closed early and I missed the window.
> 
> The helpful/honest recruiter I talked to earlier this week informed me it would be hard pressed to even squeeze in the CFAT/interview/medical  before the deadline. If ASC is required, then my chances get cut to nil from the very slim I even have now.
> 
> Thanks again, and I guess I'll take my place with the other 100, 000 pilot hopefuls  8)
> 
> Cheers



You'd be surprised how many leave it to the last minute. Ive already met a few who are still just beginning process.. so do not give up !


----------



## oliver.smith

I am probably a little late on this topic but I was told by the officer who was processing my file that there was an early review board on nomember 5th. I am still waiting to hear back from RMC for any offers.


----------



## Marshall

oliver.smith said:
			
		

> I am probably a little late on this topic but I was told by the officer who was processing my file that there was an early review board on nomember 5th. I am still waiting to hear back from RMC for any offers.



For what program? ROTP? I never heard of any review boards except for January. Does anyone know if there was one? I would of expected someone to have been notified if they did some sort of selection already  ???


----------



## Marshall

Got an acceptance letter from my CivvieU of choice (Mount Allison). So now I have another option for them to give me if not RMC.


----------



## Yamniuk

Hey guys, great forum!
I have my application in for the ROTP program as well, and I've completed my medical and aptitude test, with my interview coming up on Wednesday. I've heard some rumours of a selection board sitting in December, but no one at the Recruiting Centre was able to confirm that. I've been reading a bit about the interview that is conducted, but I haven't been able to find a lot of information. Anyone have any advice? I know your not supposed to disclose much about your interview, but how long is it, how should I be preping... Things like that. Thanks guys!


----------



## George Wallace

Yamniuk said:
			
		

> Hey guys, great forum!
> I have my application in for the ROTP program as well, and I've completed my medical and aptitude test, with my interview coming up on Wednesday. I've heard some rumours of a selection board sitting in December, but no one at the Recruiting Centre was able to confirm that. I've been reading a bit about the interview that is conducted, but I haven't been able to find a lot of information. Anyone have any advice? I know your not supposed to disclose much about your interview, but how long is it, how should I be preping... Things like that. Thanks guys!



I don't know.  Have you ever been in to an interview before?  How did/would you prepare for it?  Did you research what the job was you were applying for?  Did you use the SEARCH FUNCTION on this site and search the keywords "INTERVIEW", "ROTP INTERVIEW", and any other conceivable variant of?  Lots of questions have been asked on the subject, and lots of advice given, as to what to expect, what to wear, some of the social graces you may want to know, etc.  Research is the key.


----------



## Yamniuk

I've done loads of prep, as in looking up my carrier choices (Armour, Artillery) and cataloging my leadership skills. I'm actually in contact with the Head coach of the Women's Varsity Soccer Program at RMC, for I am a prospective athlete, and he has sent me lists of prep questions.

What I am more concerned about is how to approach the interview, as in my attitude and confidence level. I am female (if that makes any difference) and I play and coach soccer actively within the community. Should I focus on that, or my academics (90% avg) or other things. I've had interviews for school things, preparatory for real life, but this is such an important interview... not just a $100 000 scholarship, but the chance to be an officer in the CF. I just want to be my best!


----------



## George Wallace

Everyone is treated as an individual.  As such, each interview may vary from the others, as each individual will have differing life skills, education, work experience, etc.  One interview may be fifteen minutes long, while another a couple of hours.  Yes there is a format/template they follow, and criteria that they are looking for, but no two people will have the same responses, nor will all the questions be required to be asked if clearly a person has the credentials or lack of.   

Be yourself, research, and don't fret over the interview.  You may find that your credentials have already garnered you an acceptance and that this is only a formality to finalize it.


----------



## The Dunnminator

Marshall said:
			
		

> Got an acceptance letter from my CivvieU of choice (Mount Allison). So now I have another option for them to give me if not RMC.



If you go to Mount Allison we'll have the same ULO, we  might see each other one day.


----------



## bms

Welcome to the group Yamniuk. What program at RMC are you looking at doing?

 Just a hint for your interview, know your trade choices well. Know what they do, who they are, why you want to do it, and all that fun stuff. Also it would be a good idea to know some things about the officer side of the house. Just general things you'd want to know about any job.

 And congratulations Marshall.


----------



## Magic

Hey everyone, 

I am in the same boat as most of you applying for RMC via ROTP. 

Anyone here applying for pilot? All my CFAT, medicals and interviews are favorable and just recently received word I am favorable at RMC (qualified). My next step is Air Crew Selection Jan 09. 

I am excited, but realize that the Air Crew Selection is the killer in the process of becoming a CF pilot. 


On a side note, anyone attending the ROTP open house in Hamilton Jan 22, I believe?


----------



## derekreid

Marshall said:
			
		

> Got an acceptance letter from my CivvieU of choice (Mount Allison).



Pfft, only hippies go to Mount A. 
I'm kidding, my sister and a few good friends of mine go to school there. What are you planning on taking?

Magic, I'm applying for pilot as well. I did Aircrew last summer, it's tough but not impossible by any means. There are lots of hints on this forum about going, but it really all comes down to how well you handle the next maneuver after you make a mistake (in my opinion).


----------



## Magic

Its all about how you correct yourself to changing attitudes.


----------



## benny88

Magic said:
			
		

> Its all about how you correct yourself to changing attitudes.



Was that an intentional pilot pun?


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am in the same boat as most of you applying for RMC via ROTP.
> 
> Anyone here applying for pilot? All my CFAT, medicals and interviews are favorable and just recently received word I am favorable at RMC (qualified). My next step is Air Crew Selection Jan 09.
> 
> I am excited, but realize that the Air Crew Selection is the killer in the process of becoming a CF pilot.
> 
> 
> On a side note, anyone attending the ROTP open house in Hamilton Jan 22, I believe?



How did you receive word from RMC, they have not even had the review board yet :/ 


			
				derekreid said:
			
		

> Pfft, only hippies go to Mount A.
> I'm kidding, my sister and a few good friends of mine go to school there. What are you planning on taking?



Id just be doing a BA in History. Have not put a whole lot of thought into it yet. 


			
				bms said:
			
		

> And congratulations Marshall.



Thank you Thank you. 



			
				The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> If you go to Mount Allison we'll have the same ULO, we  might see each other one day.



ULO? Sorry still getting use to the lingo  ;D


----------



## The Dunnminator

University Liaison Office, Basically he's the clerk that take care of your files.


----------



## Marshall

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> University Liaison Office, Basically he's the clerk that take care of your files.



Ah good good. That would be great to know someone from the forums if I end up in MTA. I am still going with my #1 choice of RMC but CivvieU has its ups also. I will take either rather then none  we shall see.


----------



## The Dunnminator

There is a few ROTP Ocdt in Mount Allison, about six or seven I think, however we are only two at the Université de Moncton right now.


----------



## Marshall

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> There is a few ROTP Ocdt in Mount Allison, about six or seven I think, however we are only two at the Université de Moncton right now.



Sounds good. Can't hurt to have fellow CF around if your on the CivvieU course


----------



## Yamniuk

> Id just be doing a BA in History. Have not put a whole lot of thought into it yet.



Nice choice. Mount Allison is a beautiful school, congrats that you got in!
I'm hoping to either study History as well, or Military and Strategic Studies, at RMC.
That program sounds really interesting. BTW, does anyone know when the first board sits?


----------



## Marshall

Yamniuk said:
			
		

> Nice choice. Mount Allison is a beautiful school, congrats that you got in!
> I'm hoping to either study History as well, or Military and Strategic Studies, at RMC.
> That program sounds really interesting. BTW, does anyone know when the first board sits?



Then we are mirror images, course-wise at least  I too am trying for Milstud if I get RMC.

I believe the board is in early January although rumors say there is an earlier one...


----------



## Yamniuk

Yeah, I've heard those rumours too...
What's you occupation of choice if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Marshall

Yamniuk said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've heard those rumours too...
> What's you occupation of choice if you don't mind my asking?



Combat arms (or the other name which I can never remember.. land something) area (Armour>Artillery>Infantry>Engineer)


----------



## Yamniuk

> Combat arms



Nice... as you said, mirror-images.


----------



## Marshall

Yamniuk said:
			
		

> Nice... as you said, mirror-images.



^^ lets hope we get in then haha


----------



## bms

Another Combat Arms(Land Ops), MSS hopeful. There is like an entire class of MSS hopefuls who are hoping for a Combat Arms position in this thread alone  ;D


----------



## Yamniuk

Haha, well, sounds like it will be a pretty awesome class then!
I didn't expect that many would be applying for the combat arms side of things.
All of the applicants I've talked to here (BC) are more interested in Engineering.


----------



## bms

I guess we all lean a little bit to the "rolling around in the mud, bang bang bang, grunting" side of the spectrum. 

 It does make sense in this forum when you think about it though. Who else would be interested in Combat Arms than a person looking for a place to discuss and read about military matters. I haven't met many people in their late teens or early 20s who were visiting a military forum to read about military policy >. Which leaves a minority looking like a majority in this odd perfect storm situation.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> I guess we all lean a little bit to the "rolling around in the mud, bang bang bang, grunting" side of the spectrum.
> 
> It does make sense in this forum when you think about it though. Who else would be interested in Combat Arms than a person looking for a place to discuss and read about military matters. I haven't met many people in their late teens or early 20s who were visiting a military forum to read about military policy >. Which leaves a minority looking like a majority in this odd perfect storm situation.



*nods and grunts*


----------



## SupersonicMax

Actually, I never (and don't think I'll ever) enjoyed rolling around in the mud and all what comes with it


----------



## Marshall

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Actually, I never (and don't think I'll ever) enjoyed rolling around in the mud and all what comes with it



Nah can't blame ya. Its all ok until your there doing it yourself right?


----------



## Magic

Marshall said:
			
		

> How did you receive word from RMC, they have not even had the review board yet :/




When I called about something to the CFRC and spoke with my case manager, she said RMC just wrote her an email back saying I was favorable. I think it means I qualify under their requirements. 

It would be nice to know however.


----------



## Magic

This was some 2 weeks back maybe. Was there a selection already for early applicants?


----------



## yoman

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Do pilot ROTP applicants need to complete ASC prior to being considered by the ROTP board?



Last year you did not have to have completed aircrew selection in order to be considered for pilot/air operations. Those who haven't completed aircrew are going sometime throughout the school year.


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> This was some 2 weeks back maybe. Was there a selection already for early applicants?



I've been finalized for several weeks now so I figure I would of heard of a no/yes also. I am no pro so I can't elaborate on what she would of told you


----------



## Magic

Marshall said:
			
		

> I've been finalized for several weeks now so I figure I would of heard of a no/yes also. I am no pro so I can't elaborate on what she would of told you



I sure hope she meant I am accepted based I pass ACS. She told me everything looks good and favorable.


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> I sure hope she meant I am accepted based I pass ACS. She told me everything looks goof and favorable.



I hope the best for ye, pilot positions are hard supposedly. But do not back down


----------



## Magic

Marshall said:
			
		

> I hope the best for ye, pilot positions are hard supposedly. But do not back down



Did you get word of acceptance already ?


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> Did you get word of acceptance already ?



No, I have not heard anything other then my file has been finalized and waiting the review board. And the only official information I have received is that the ROTP board is in January.


----------



## Magic

I heard the same, but I caught me off guard when my file manager said she just received a email form RMC saying my application was favorable. I know it could mean anything but either way its good news.


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> I heard the same, but I caught me off guard when my file manager said she just received a email form RMC saying my application was favorable. I know it could mean anything but either way its good news.



Any positive comments on your process are good in these situations


----------



## Magic

I agree, I am more excited for ASC rather then nervous. I would be the happiest person if I got in for Pilot, until the first day of RMC.


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> I agree, I am more excited for ASC rather then nervous. I would be the happiest person if I got in for Pilot, until the first day of RMC.



Yea, I am also more excited then nervous for this whole adventure. So I can't blame ya 

I'll be going CF as NCM (most likely) If I do not make it into ROTP so I am not worried about being 100% rejected at the moment.


----------



## kincanucks

Magic said:
			
		

> I heard the same, but I caught me off guard when my file manager said she just received a email form RMC saying my application was favorable. I know it could mean anything but either way its good news.



All it means is that RMC reviewed your application and supporting documents and deemed you a suitable applicant.  It does not mean that you will get in to RMC or ROTP.


----------



## Magic

I figured .....


----------



## Marshall

Nothing big, but the recruiter working on my file today called just to say it was all updated with the university acceptance. I called monday and emailed thursday so he thought I was changing my mind for the 3rd time and started to tell me he wanted to make sure I was sure of myself. We eventually got it straightened out that I was only wanting the one change and was just making sure he received my call.

So now my file has my RMC request and a couple universities backing it if not RMC. 

Now all I can do has been done, and the wait begins again  

its all worth it though.


----------



## PuffinFresh

Update: medical came back good, file manager says I'll be put on the merit list once the career counselor comes back from the holidays.


----------



## Marshall

PuffinFresh said:
			
		

> Update: medical came back good, file manager says I'll be put on the merit list once the career counselor comes back from the holidays.



Gratz, you just made it hehe.


----------



## tumbling_dice

Just put in my application for Mechanical Engineering at RMC as a MARS officer. No other choices, just that.


----------



## Marshall

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> Just put in my application for Mechanical Engineering at RMC as a MARS officer. No other choices, just that.



Your cutting it a bit close to deadline, hopefully your medical goes through clear without discrepancy or you probably won't make the January deadline. :/

But best wishes to you!


----------



## bms

You think? I got the answering machine everytime I've called the "local" CFRC, no matter what time of day. When I left a message, they did call back... at 9am. I was in school and no one was home  :'(. It's just that time of year.

 Good luck tumbling_dice. I really hope the application process pans out nicely for you


----------



## tumbling_dice

Marshall said:
			
		

> Your cutting it a bit close to deadline, hopefully your medical goes through clear without discrepancy or you probably won't make the January deadline. :/
> 
> But best wishes to you!



Are you sure? The recruiter said that January was the deadline but anytime before Christmas would be preferable.  And I got an e-mail the day of from the RMC Liason saying that there was still time to submit it.  Does anyone know if I maybe submitted too late.  That would be very unfortunate.


----------



## bms

A deadline is a deadline. However, there is more to the application process than just submitting an application.

 My timeline for the application process is on this topic if you want a reference(http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79084/post-775397.html#msg775397). There can be snags. Which is why it is reccommended(but not necessary) to submit your application as early as possible for ROTP. 

 Remember, the first selection board and deadline is in January. This means you don't really have time for a lot to go wrong if you just submitted your application. I mean, you still have to do your CFAT, medical, and interview with just 9 days left in this month. It took 32 days from the day I hand delivered my application package and relevant documents to when I completed the CFAT, medical, and interview. Plus it took me another 16 days to get my medical forms filled out by my family doctor to prove that I was medically fit(doesn't happen to everyone).

 The window is closing. But I wish you the best  .


----------



## mellian

I wish I decided to do apply earlier, now I am stuck waiting for at least one other reference. Can be quite frustrating, especially as I know medical may be an issue.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> A deadline is a deadline. However, there is more to the application process than just submitting an application.
> 
> My timeline for the application process is on this topic if you want a reference(http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79084/post-775397.html#msg775397). There can be snags. Which is why it is reccommended(but not necessary) to submit your application as early as possible for ROTP.
> 
> Remember, the first selection board and deadline is in January. This means you don't really have time for a lot to go wrong if you just submitted your application. I mean, you still have to do your CFAT, medical, and interview with just 9 days left in this month. It took 32 days from the day I hand delivered my application package and relevant documents to when I completed the CFAT, medical, and interview. Plus it took me another 16 days to get my medical forms filled out by my family doctor to prove that I was medically fit(doesn't happen to everyone).
> 
> The window is closing. But I wish you the best  .



Exactly what I was meaning, sorry for not explaining. Thanks BMS 



			
				mellian said:
			
		

> I wish I decided to do apply earlier, now I am stuck waiting for at least one other reference. Can be quite frustrating, especially as I know medical may be an issue.



That is what I meant by cutting it close, IF your medical does go wrong - you will not make the deadline (unless you do your CFAT etc fairly soon so it has time to go to Ottawa). But you may still have a chance if there is something like a 2nd selections from the review board as people say.

 Do not let it dispel your effort though, if you do not try you will never know. I thought my medical was going to be hell due to vision, but my vision was better then I thought and I was OK'd 100%. 

As for references, I feel your pain. I just had a long wait getting references for a university application, one of them took quite awhile and I was ready to drop it. But that came through as well. 

Keep it up!


----------



## tumbling_dice

OK, so here is what is happening as far as I understand it (this is after multiple emails to the RMC Liaison).  

The ROTP application says: "to ensure a competitive application submit all paper work by January 15, 2009".  The keyword is paperwork.  They highly recommend that your application is in by this point as to allow them the usual amount of time to do your _processing_ (ie. CFAT, medical, and interview). In order to send it off to the powers that be in time for the February selection board. In theory, if you submitted your paperwork on February 1 and then by some miracle got all your processing done and off to Ottawa, you would stand (from a timing standpoint) just as good of a chance for getting accepted as someone who submitted their paperwork on December 1. It all depends on how far you want to push your luck.


----------



## tabernac

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> OK, so here is what is happening as far as I understand it (this is after multiple emails to the RMC Liaison).
> 
> The ROTP application says: "to ensure a competitive application submit all paper work by January 15, 2009".  The keyword is paperwork.  They highly recommend that your application is in by this point as to allow them the usual amount of time to do your _processing_ (ie. CFAT, medical, and interview). In order to send it off to the powers that be in time for the February selection board. In theory, if you submitted your paperwork on February 1 and then by some miracle got all your processing done and off to Ottawa, you would stand (from a timing standpoint) just as good of a chance for getting accepted as someone who submitted their paperwork on December 1. It all depends on how far you want to push your luck.



Keep in mind there IS a distance between RMC liaisons and the CFRC/D. When I applied my liaison said beginning of January (2008) however my CFRC was quite adamant that they weren't accepting any applications past the 21st of December (2007). Hell, that was the Friday I went in for my interview, and the last set of interviews they were doing.

In all honesty, don't worry about when you need it in by; instead worry about getting the application in WELL in advance of the cut off date.


----------



## Marshall

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> OK, so here is what is happening as far as I understand it (this is after multiple emails to the RMC Liaison).
> 
> The ROTP application says: "to ensure a competitive application submit all paper work by January 15, 2009".  The keyword is paperwork.  They highly recommend that your application is in by this point as to allow them the usual amount of time to do your _processing_ (ie. CFAT, medical, and interview). In order to send it off to the powers that be in time for the February selection board. In theory, if you submitted your paperwork on February 1 and then by some miracle got all your processing done and off to Ottawa, you would stand (from a timing standpoint) just as good of a chance for getting accepted as someone who submitted their paperwork on December 1. It all depends on how far you want to push your luck.



I always figured paperwork also referred to the mountain of paperwork THEY have to do on your file and send it away for review. But that is good IF you do get more time, Id rather be early though - cutting close is never good. Glad you figured that out though, gives a much better chance


----------



## tumbling_dice

Marshall said:
			
		

> I always figured paperwork also referred to the mountain of paperwork THEY have to do on your file and send it away for review. But that is good IF you do get more time, Id rather be early though - cutting close is never good. Glad you figured that out though, gives a much better chance



I totally agree, I just wanted to make sure that there weren't any ROTP hopefuls who after reading this thread called up their CFRC to demand their processing prior to January 15.


----------



## Marshall

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> I totally agree, I just wanted to make sure that there weren't any ROTP hopefuls who after reading this thread called up their CFRC to demand their processing prior to January 15.



That's good hehe. I do not think the recruiters would appreciate those calls


----------



## Magic

They have made their first round of selections already. 

Don't panic ! They only selected approx 7-9 people with offers. These are the cream of the crop as I was told. The next round will start February 09. 

This information was gathered from my RMC open house.


----------



## tumbling_dice

This is also the information I received. The people selected were the ones that were so amazing that RMC was afraid other universities might get to them first.


----------



## Marshall

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> This is also the information I received. The people selected were the ones that were so amazing that RMC was afraid other universities might get to them first.



Jeeze why wasn't I called then  ;D

Ah well. Good for them.


----------



## Magic

Marshall said:
			
		

> Jeeze why wasn't I called then  ;D
> 
> Ah well. Good for them.



HAHA I think they lost your number


----------



## annieV

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> This is also the information I received. The people selected were the ones that were so amazing that RMC was afraid other universities might get to them first.



I applied for ROTP for a trade that is not offered at RMC and my file did get sent in for the board in early December.  Has anyone heard if they only selected candidates that will be going to RMC, or if they looked at all of the ROTP trades and selected candidates attending civilian universities?  I'm going to try to be patient and wait a few more days to call the recruiting centre.  
Thanks.


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> HAHA I think they lost your number



Ah that must of been it.


----------



## Magic

annieV said:
			
		

> I applied for ROTP for a trade that is not offered at RMC and my file did get sent in for the board in early December.  Has anyone heard if they only selected candidates that will be going to RMC, or if they looked at all of the ROTP trades and selected candidates attending civilian universities?  I'm going to try to be patient and wait a few more days to call the recruiting centre.
> Thanks.



Its just the initial selection for applicants of special interest, it is very limited. The bulk will be selected in February


----------



## krkbl

First of all, happy new year everyone.
I'm an applicant of RMC/ROTP, i have handed in my application and passed aptitude test
the thing is, since i haven't been in Canada for 10 consecutive years (it's been a little over 6 years), I would have
to go through the background check unless if i get a waver and still have medical and interveiw to go through
I read that the final deadline for this year's application is Jan 15th. So im kind of worried that i would miss
the deadline. In that case i have another alternative of going to civi u (i got an early acceptance already).
But i really want to get into RMC so....


----------



## bms

Best if luck krkbl. Don't ever give up until the bitter end


----------



## tumbling_dice

As stated before krkbl, January 15 is only the application deadline. Processing does not need to be dome until the end of January/early February.


----------



## krkbl

Thanks, i guess i'm just gonna have to wait and hope that the waver is done soon


----------



## krkbl

Well i am an applican of RMC/ROTP
I currently finished the aptitude test and waiting for the waver for my background check and still needs to do
medical and interview. I originally applied for Business administration program at RMC and business related program
in other civi u for ROTP to become a logistic officer. But i totally changed my mind and now want to take mechanical
engineering in RMC and other civi-u and become electrical/mechanical engineering officer. I wanted to ask because im gonna be contacting my local recruiting centre for sure but i wanted to know what other people thought. I'm not sure if i should carry on 
and switch right now because the deadline is coming and i think iam pretty late as it is currently. What do you guys think?


----------



## George Wallace

Start posting like a professional in a professional manner, as you claim you want to be an officer.  Take your options, weigh them, and make up you mind what you want to do in the future.  Don't take too long about doing this; then go immediately to your CFRC and make the appropriate changes.  Once you have done that, wait for all your documentation and processing to be done and then you will know how successful you have been in your application when they contact you with or without an offer.


----------



## bms

Well krkbl, there really isn't much anyone can really say about your choices. You know yourself better than anyone else and are therefore best informed and qualified to make that call about yourself. However, if you're in doubt just ask yourself "Do I think I can enjoy this for the next 10 years?".


----------



## krkbl

bms said:
			
		

> Well krkbl, there really isn't much anyone can really say about your choices. You know yourself better than anyone else and are therefore best informed and qualified to make that call about yourself. However, if you're in doubt just ask yourself "Do I think I can enjoy this for the next 10 years?".



Thanks for the reply, of course I knew it was my choice and I think you misinterpreted my question, i meant to ask if I would have enough time right now to make a change not whether or not i should switch from business to computer science, my mistake, shoulce made the qustion clear


----------



## krkbl

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Start posting like a professional in a professional manner, as you claim you want to be an officer.  Take your options, weigh them, and make up you mind what you want to do in the future.  Don't take too long about doing this; then go immediately to your CFRC and make the appropriate changes.  Once you have done that, wait for all your documentation and processing to be done and then you will know how successful you have been in your application when they contact you with or without an offer.



Thanks for the reply, i did a lousy job in making the question clear. I meant to ask if i had enough time to make a change before the dealine not whether or not i should change my program. As that is my personal choice. But I did visit the recruiting centre and made a change already and got what I wanted.


----------



## bms

I think you can change the MOC you want after your first year, before they give you an offer for a specific MOC. 

 Atleast that's what I was told when I asked.


----------



## martr

I was told by two different parties that they give you an MOC in May following the year you start university. So if you start in September 09, you would have an officiel MOC in or around May 2010.

Since I chose intelligence as first choice, I was told that I may be approved for ROTP based on that, but come May 2010 they may put me in another position if there are no intelligence spots left.


This information seems a bit strange, so please correct it if you know it's not accurate.


Thanks.


----------



## Marshall

martr said:
			
		

> I was told by two different parties that they give you an MOC in May following the year you start university. So if you start in September 09, you would have an officiel MOC in or around May 2010.
> 
> Since I chose intelligence as first choice, I was told that I may be approved for ROTP based on that, but come May 2010 they may put me in another position if there are no intelligence spots left.
> 
> 
> This information seems a bit strange, so please correct it if you know it's not accurate.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I believe that's correct. My recruitment officer told me that they would try to get me in based on my 1st choice but to be aware that depending on demand it could be my 2nd or 3rd during my 2nd year in ROTP.

 I also remember hearing somewhere (like bms stated) that you can apply to a different moc or trade, I am not sure if it would have to be in the same family though (since that is what they based their decision of you around?)


----------



## tumbling_dice

What I was told was that you are selected for one of nine branches: 
Naval Operations (MARS)
Naval Engineering (Marine Systems or Combat Systems Engineer)
Army Operations (Combat Arms: Infantry, Artillery, and Armour)
Army Engineering (Electrical and Mechanical Engineer and Combat Engineer (I think)
Air Operations (Pilot, Navigator, Air Controller)
Air Engineering (Airfield Engineer)
Support in all three elements (Nursing, Logician, Military Police, maybe Intelligence)

Don't quote me on the above, but I believe that's correct. Anyway lets say you apply first for Air Logician, second for Electrical and Mechanical Engineer, and Third for MARS. They will then review you and offer you a position in either Air Support, Army Engineering, or Naval Operations respectively. If you accept, for example, Army Engineering, at the end of your first year they will sit you down and based on how competitive you are either offer you your preferred trade (Electrical and Mechanical Engineer), or, if you are not deemed competitive, another trade from that branch (in this case, Combat Engineer) and then you will be trade designated and good-to-go for trade training. The only exception to this is MARS as it is the only trade in the Naval Operations Branch. 

NOTE: From what I was told, if you want a trade outside of your branch you have to tell someone and get the paperwork going. If you do not get your intended trade at then end of first year you will only be given a choice of trades within the same branch no matter what your choices were when you applied.

Hope that helps.


----------



## martr

That makes a lot of sense, thank you!

However, I would hate to be chosen for Intelligence and after all is said and done, there's not enough positions and I end up as a nurse


----------



## tumbling_dice

Support trades are really wacky because you actually need relevant experience for some of them ie. a Nursing degree. Intelligence has just been entered into the ROTP system to the best of my knowledge so I will leave that to people who receive pay cheques.


----------



## Magic

If you are in the the position to be offered your 2nd or 3rd choice, you have the ability to withdraw from the Forces all together without owing a dime.


----------



## Marshall

Well, about a month from now a lot of us should know our fates for the next several years  ;D


----------



## bms

Yep ;D.

 And not only that, the deadline is tomorrow .


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> Yep ;D.
> 
> And not only that, the deadline is tomorrow .



I think we have that covered bms   October seemed not so long ago.


----------



## bms

I know what you mean. The first round of selections seemed so far away. But now, they're next month. Even the deadline seemed like something arbitrarily in the future. Now the deadline is tomrrow, and selections are soon after.

 Honestly, I don't think I can wait


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. The first round of selections seemed so far away. But now, they're next month. Even the deadline seemed like something arbitrarily in the future. Now the deadline is tomrrow, and selections are soon after.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think I can wait



Well, I feel content with whatever the decision on my file is.

 If I make ROTP and go RMC, great. 
 If I make ROTP and go Civvie U, great.
 If I DO NOT make ROTP, bummer. But NCM seems just as appealing


----------



## bms

Same here. I'm not really concerned whether they select me or not. The whole officer/NCM debate has stalemated in my mind, so either way, I'll be extremely happy  ;D.

 Only a short time to wait now anyways  .


----------



## tyciol

Since you've mentioned graduate studies, I have a question about that. When you are in the forces (either a ROTP degree, or someone with a degree who enters the military), are most Masters/Doctorates from RMC done by correspondance? I ask because it seems that you would be serving in a military job, and unless you happened to be stationed in a Kingston base, you wouldn't be able to simultaneously physically commute to school while also serving at military bases, especially when you're deployed abroad to fight.

I know graduate programs are more oriented towards independant study, so maybe correspondance isn't as much of a problem? Do people do their graduate projects while abroad and consult their observing professors over video phone or something like that?

One thing I was wondering if it is possible, is if you did RMC for a Bachelor's, then after your 5 years compulsory, returned to do graduate studies? I've been told that when you drop out of the forces that when you rejoin you need to do everything over again, but would that apply if it were only 2-3 years or something while you were upgrading your education to benefit the army from it? Or is it expected that you would do these studies concurrently with military duties, and do to that it would take longer than normal to complete the graduate degrees than people spending full time on it? Maybe there is a way to incorporate graduate projects into one's duties?


----------



## SUPERficialHERO

Hi there, I was just wondering... 

The occupations that you put on your application... how hard is it to change them? I have to rewrite my aptitude test in a few months (which actually worked out because I would have gotten in based on my original occupation choice), and I was wondering if, when I call them to set up the appointment that I could tell them then about my change? My original choices were: 1. Infantry Officer 2. Intelligence and 3. Armour Officer, and I feel as though I've made a mistake. I'm not even sure if I want the Army as my number one choice anymore... do you think that'll be a problem? I realize I have to tell them _before_ I take the test, that way they can see if my score will allow me in to such a position. I also realize that you don't get assigned an occupation until _after_ your first year at RMC... how does that work anyways?

Thank-you for your time.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

Sounds like a perfect question that the fine sailors, soldiers and airwomen/airmen at your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre would be more than happy to answer.


----------



## ballz

Well, if you haven't been processed yet / haven't been accepted to ROTP yet, which seems to be the case, then it's as easy as telling the CFRC "hey, can we scratch out those occupations and put these ones in instead?" And they will say "Sure, no problem. Initial here."

As for your question about not getting a trade until after your first year, here's how it works. If you get accepted to the ROTP, they will give you an "occupational grouping" based on your interests. For example, my occupational grouping is Land Training, this is because I had Infantry listed as my #1. In these groupings are 3-4 trades. For me, it's Infantry, Armoured, Artillery.

At the end of the year, you will be interviewed and assigned a trade within your occupational grouping. You can then choose to accept or decline without any financial obligation.


----------



## kincanucks

_I realize I have to tell them before I take the test, that way they can see if my score will allow me in to such a position._

Wrong.  There are no individual CFAT scores for Officer occupations there is one minimum CFAT score that you must attain to be eligible for officer.  The only exception is AEC which requires a higher score to be met.


----------



## SUPERficialHERO

ballz said:
			
		

> At the end of the year, you will be interviewed and assigned a trade within your occupational grouping. You can then choose to accept or decline without any financial obligation.



Alright... so say I got in and stayed with Infantry... at that point I could change to another trade? Armour for example? Or decline it altogether?


----------



## SUPERficialHERO

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Wrong.  There are no individual CFAT scores for Officer occupations there is one minimum CFAT score that you must attain to be eligible for officer.  The only exception is AEC which requires a higher score to be met.



o:

I wasn't aware of that... I saw they had numbers written above each occupation and just assumed. /:
Thanks!


----------



## George Wallace

flashBAAANG said:
			
		

> ballz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the year, you will be interviewed and assigned a trade within your occupational grouping. You can then choose to accept or decline without any financial obligation.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright... so say I got in and stayed with Infantry... at that point I could change to another trade? Armour for example? Or decline it altogether?
Click to expand...


Umm!  Perhaps you shouldn't go this route after all.


----------



## SUPERficialHERO

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Umm!  Perhaps you shouldn't go this route after all.



What do you mean? xD
I'm just trying to make sure I understand how it works. I'm not saying I'd do that.


----------



## ballz

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Alright... so say I got in and stayed with Infantry... at that point I could change to another trade? Armour for example? Or decline it altogether?
> 
> 
> Umm!  Perhaps you shouldn't go this route after all.



Hahaha... George I didn't know you cracked jokes!

Sigh... You will be offered a trade at the end of the year, at which point you must either accept or decline the offer. You don't choose which trade(s) they offer you, you just choose to accept it or not.


----------



## Marshall

So if a person did want to switch trades preference, (in the same family). It is possible DURING your first year? I know it is only your preference and you go where you are needed of course.

Because I am currently down as Armour > Artillery > Infantry > (Combat Engineer being 4th of course but only wants your top 3)

The first 3 have been neck and neck on my interests. So If one does emerge the victor during my first year (IF I get a first year ha). Then I could switch my PREFERENCE? 

Thanks. 
Marshall


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

As a First Year RMC cadet under this new system, I don't think anyone (other than those in charge of assigning these trades) can tell you exactly what happens. Within the next couple of months is when we will see this new system. AFAIK the only VORs they accepted for first years was anyone who wanted to do pilot, and had not attended aircrew selection. Other than that we've heard nothing. One would assume that you will be able to change preferences when the time comes, especially for those at RMC who are exposed to different parts of the CF on MOC weekend.


----------



## bms

Update: Got more paperwork today. Specifically, the paperwork for BackCheck. It includes educational, employment, and personal background as well as 5 educational, employment, or personal references.

 Hopefully in by Monday.

 Anyone else recieve this in the mail?


----------



## CEEBEE501

Kinda funny note related to backcheck.
On Monday they phoned the school asking for my educational reference, He's in CFB Edmonton doing pre deployment training, And they phoned my work because that's where my personal reference is, she left that morning for 2 weeks in the Dominican Republic, then on Tuesday my co-worker who is my employment reference yells at me "What kind of company phones at 0830 for a reference(it was his day off on Monday), and then I changed my ed reference to my other teacher who happens to be the wife of my original ed reference, and it took a while for the person on the phone to get that all I wanted to do was change the first name and that all the rest of the info was the same.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> Update: Got more paperwork today. Specifically, the paperwork for BackCheck. It includes educational, employment, and personal background as well as 5 educational, employment, or personal references.
> 
> Hopefully in by Monday.
> 
> Anyone else recieve this in the mail?



Never got mentioned to about this yet.. Is this happening to all the applicants?


----------



## derekreid

Marshall said:
			
		

> Never got mentioned to about this yet.. Is this happening to all the applicants?



I can't remember needing more than a couple references, but I passed in all my paperwork over a year ago. Haven't gotten anything other then Aircrew Selection stuff since then...and I was glad to finish it all when I had, hopefully there won't be more. Plus I'll need to find 5 references which might be tough since I hardly know any profs.


----------



## Marshall

derekreid said:
			
		

> I can't remember needing more than a couple references, but I passed in all my paperwork over a year ago. Haven't gotten anything other then Aircrew Selection stuff since then...and I was glad to finish it all when I had, hopefully there won't be more. Plus I'll need to find 5 references which might be tough since I hardly know any profs.



I am thinking it would be hard too, especially if I do not get it ASAP and get it later.. since they make their selections (I thought they already started) soon? I know enough references, but to get in contact with them all in short time may be a bit hard. hehe but I will do whatever it takes


----------



## bms

It's the forms for BackCheck. I've never seen the forms before until today. They're basically just consenting for the release of your personal information.

 References are easy for me. Cadet CO, Training Officer, Duke of Edinburgh Coordinator, High School Principal, Social Sciences Department Head. 

 I posted this so that you guys can know what to possibly expect.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> It's the forms for BackCheck. I've never seen the forms before until today. They're basically just consenting for the release of your personal information.
> 
> References are easy for me. Cadet CO, Training Officer, Duke of Edinburgh Coordinator, High School Principal, Social Sciences Department Head.
> 
> I posted this so that you guys can know what to possibly expect.



Nothing in my mail yet :/ Anyone else?


----------



## tumbling_dice

Hang in there, selection baord sits February 12.


----------



## tumbling_dice

I mean selection _board_.


----------



## Marshall

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> Hang in there, selection baord sits February 12.



Oh ok that is a little further then I thought. I was referring to the Backcheck form that BMS got. Gee I hope I do get it soon then If it is coming, February 12 is not far away  >


----------



## bms

I dunno. It says in the accompanying letter the form is used to conduct screening for all potential Canadian Forces prospects.

 Honestly, what this says to me is "You made it to the selection board. Just call 5 people.". If not, why would they bother giving me more paperwork. Especially since everything else went through perfectly.

 Only time will tell.

 PS: YEEEEEAAAAAAAH... After all this time, the selection board sits NEXT month.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> PS: YEEEEEAAAAAAAH... After all this time, the selection board sits NEXT month.



haha yeah. Well I was not expecting a response until mid-February anyways.


----------



## tumbling_dice

bms said:
			
		

> I dunno. It says in the accompanying letter the form is used to conduct screening for all potential Canadian Forces prospects.
> 
> Honestly, what this says to me is "You made it to the selection board. Just call 5 people.". If not, why would they bother giving me more paperwork. Especially since everything else went through perfectly.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> PS: YEEEEEAAAAAAAH... After all this time, the selection board sits NEXT month.



Not to burst your bubble, but I got my BackCheck information package with my application package, your recruiting centre properly just forgot to give it to you or your recruiting centre only gives it to you after you are merit-listed.


----------



## bms

If you are selected in February, you'd probably hear about it in March. I mean, the 12th... I'm assuming there is quite a bit of paperwork to be completed and also dealing with all the local CFRCs and etc. Plus they probably wouldn't be in any serious urgent hurry to make sure everyone selected knew about it.

 If I get that call, it would probably be the happiest day in my life so far. Not that wierd happy where you dance around and all that crap. Maybe satisfied would be a better word  :. I mean, it means that you nearly have the next stage of your life set up for you. It's big.

 P.S.: TD, I've had everything else done for quite a while. If something made me ineligible, they wouldn't send me another booklet to fill out. They'd of told me "Sorry, you're not eligible". And I think you're right; my medical came back clear and the whole snail mail thing takes a little while, so I was merit listed and they sent me the back check forms.


----------



## derael

I must have filled all this stuff out previous. I've never received anything in the mail and I've already been merit listed...

Odd.


----------



## bms

It's titled "DND Personal Data Verification Consent". It includes "5 Year Employment Verification", "Educational Verification", "Employment and Personal References"(5 references), and "Personal Data Verification".

 Everyone else may have already filled it out. I was curious if anyone else got it by mail.


----------



## PuffinFresh

I have nothing in the mail so far...


----------



## tumbling_dice

bms,

I hope you didn't misunderstand me, I didn't mean the the paperwork meant you were ineligible, I'm certain it didn't mean that. I just wanted to make sure you didn't think it meant you were accepted.

Here's to hoping to see you at the College in mid-August.

Again, best of luck to everyone.


----------



## bms

What? I knew I wasn't accepted yet. Not even sure if I will be selected. I just said if I fill out this form, I make it to the selection boatd  ;D.


----------



## Marshall

So far BMS is the only one?.. I will have to check my mail before work just to make sure. 


Maybe they think you are a terrorist or something   
or I may just live further away from wherever the mail came.


----------



## tumbling_dice

It is all together possible that you have already done the Back Check forms (as I did when I first applied). If not, I'm sure you'll get it eventually. I don't think its crucial right now do the fact that while you are at RMC, they are not going to release any national secrets to you.  Also, it may depend on what trade you are applying for and the security clearance attached (although if I remember correctly Marshall, you also need Top Secret clearance as you are becoming a MARS Officer.)


----------



## bms

I called the CFRC just now. I have to have the form faxed in by February 5th or I won't get my name down for ROTP. I was partially correct. Phone 5 people, and I make it to the selection board  ;D.


----------



## Elvis_forever

tumbling_dice said:
			
		

> Hang in there, selection baord sits February 12.


The helpful staff at the London CFRC say that the selection board will sit on Feb 5th, and that the candidates selected will be contacted by the middle of February.


----------



## starseed

MedCorps said:
			
		

> I did international schooling while at civi-U and it was well worth my time.
> 
> ...
> 
> I suspect the same is true for people studying conflict, history, languages, and development engineering


First of all, please pardon me for necroing this thread

Can anyone definitively answer whether it is possible to do international exchanges while at RMC or while on ROTP with a Civilian university? I have a mind to take a term or two abroad, specifically to learn Arabic. I haven't yet found any school in Canada that offers Arabic language courses - though McGill has an Arabic studies course, I think this is more culture oriented. And, frankly, the best way to learn a language is to live it. I figure that with the global political climate being what it is right now, fluency in Arabic just might be an asset for someone with ambitions toward military intelligence.

I suppose the obvious follow up question to that would be "Is spending a year in a country where Arabic is spoken going to scare the crap out of DND when they go to do my security clearances?"


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> I called the CFRC just now. I have to have the form faxed in by February 5th or I won't get my name down for ROTP. I was partially correct. Phone 5 people, and I make it to the selection board  ;D.



It must have been something to do with your file, what I am not sure. I am sure they would have put more haste into sending them if they are due the 5th. Since it seems no one else who are ROTP applicants on here have received it. Or they just will not respond.  ;D Ah well I've done what I can.


----------



## George Wallace

I really don't think that RMC, or anyone on ROTP, has much of an opportunity to do international exchanges.   People doing higher education levels or specialist crses are more apt to get those.   As for becoming a linguist and thinking it is a good way to get into Military Intelligence; there are translators for that.  They are usually found in the Signals Trade.


----------



## starseed

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I really don't think that RMC, or anyone on ROTP, has much of an opportunity to do international exchanges.   People doing higher education levels or specialist crses are more apt to get those.   As for becoming a linguist and thinking it is a good way to get into Military Intelligence; there are translators for that.  They are usually found in the Signals Trade.


Fair enough. It is just one path I am looking at as, well it might be presumptuous to say I have a facility for languages, I've certainly always had an easy time with them and very much enjoyed learning them. If you're going to educate yourself, it might as well be in a subject that interests you. I have a hard time seeing speaking a 4th language (I speak some german as well) being a bad thing if I were headed for Intelligence.

I spent a little time reading biographies of the current ship Commanders and XOs, they seem to be a fairly mixed lot in terms of education - the most common probably being BA in MASS, though not a majority by any stretch. I suppose one might expect this in the military, though I wonder whether this is because they are more desirable or more available. Military history and strategy are also interests of mine, but I worry that studying it for 4 years might ruin that and/or turn me into a one-track mind. I was thinking perhaps a Classical studies degree (turns out UBC does offer Arabic courses, hooray) which although clearly not a traditional path to military advancement, offers a great deal in terms of critical thinking, history and languages - a pretty well rounded education. It's certainly more applicable to civilian life, should I turn out not to want to serve for 20 or 30 years (or should the military decide it doesn't want me serving).

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated


----------



## breezie

Being at RMC myself, I would be guessing that any exchanges to other military schools overseas might be difficult for civi U students. The reason being, here at RMC we are living a military lifestyle everyday, so its easier for us to go from one military setting to another. For civi U students, who are civi during the school year, and only do the military side during the summer, it might be difficult to balance all the demands of school with everything you need to do to succeed in the military aspects. I could be totally wrong about this, but I've done civilian university before, and there's so much that you learn here, just by being in this environment, and it becomes second nature to you. I wish you all the best though, if you want something bad enough, there's usually a way to figure it out.


----------



## chris_log

The answer is no. 

ROTP students are not eligible for overseas exchanges/study terms. Some RMC types get the opportunity to go to Sandhurst competitions etc, but that's about it as far as 'exchanges' go. There have been exceptions but they are extremely rare.


----------



## breezie

That's not entirely true though. One of my flight leaders spent a term last year at USAFA, two guys just came back from spending last term at West Point, and two are just about to head to France to attend L'Ecole de l'aire for a term. Going to RMC does have some unique opportunities, that's for sure.


----------



## MedCorps

Again I echo that, people's comments are not entirely true. 

I did a full year (3 semesters) exchange in the USA with another University while on ROTP at Civi U doing my undergrad.  

Just needed to justify the rational and have the Branch I was going to sponsor the costs.  This was in the mid to late 1990's but I know it has happened at least once more in the last 2 years.  

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## starseed

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Again I echo that, people's comments are not entirely true.
> 
> I did a full year (3 semesters) exchange in the USA with another University while on ROTP at Civi U doing my undergrad.
> 
> Just needed to justify the rational and have the Branch I was going to sponsor the costs.  This was in the mid to late 1990's but I know it has happened at least once more in the last 2 years.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MC


Well I am glad to know it is possible. Mind if I PM you a few questions about ROTP at a Civilian uni?


----------



## chris_log

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Again I echo that, people's comments are not entirely true.
> 
> I did a full year (3 semesters) exchange in the USA with another University while on ROTP at Civi U doing my undergrad.
> 
> Just needed to justify the rational and have the Branch I was going to sponsor the costs.  This was in the mid to late 1990's but I know it has happened at least once more in the last 2 years.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MC



Like I said, it happens. But it's rare. It's one of those things I wouldn't count on. The big thing is funding, someone has to be willing to foot the bill for it. You're a Med O I assume...was it something specific that you couldn't do at your school?



> That's not entirely true though. One of my flight leaders spent a term last year at USAFA, two guys just came back from spending last term at West Point, and two are just about to head to France to attend L'Ecole de l'aire for a term. Going to RMC does have some unique opportunities, that's for sure.



I believe that's because it's treated like an exchange (same idea as us sending a pilot down to a US unit for a period of time, etc etc). It's harder for the civvie-u types because getting sent to another school overseas for a term isn't the same as a Mil Col to a Mil Col exchange. 

You have to prove that it's applicable to your education and a good deal for the CF.


----------



## tabernac

Piper said:
			
		

> The answer is no.
> 
> ROTP students are not eligible for overseas exchanges/study terms. Some RMC types get the opportunity to go to Sandhurst competitions etc, but* that's about it as far as 'exchanges' go*. There have been exceptions but they are extremely rare.





			
				Piper said:
			
		

> Like I said, it happens. But it's *rare*. It's one of those things I wouldn't count on.



Wrong.

These exchanges are *commonplace*. Already been pointed out by another poster. As a side note, *I'm actually going down to West Point on the 5th*. No, such things are not rare.


----------



## George Wallace

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Wrong.
> 
> These exchanges are *commonplace*. Already been pointed out by another poster. As a side note, *I'm actually going down to West Point on the 5th*. No, such things are not rare.



Just curious.

You are going down to West Point on the 5th.  For how long and why (Crse) ?


----------



## tabernac

West Point _Weekend_. Yes, a weekend, however it is one of those little trips that apparently don't happen very often. My point is that RMC and USMA West Point have a history of exchanges, weekends trips and the like. Piper's statement that these things don't happen very often isn't true.



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> Some RMC types get the opportunity to go to Sandhurst competitions etc, but that's about it as far as 'exchanges' go.


----------



## George Wallace

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> West Point _Weekend_. Yes, a weekend, however it is one of those little trips that apparently don't happen very often. My point is that RMC and USMA West Point have a history of exchanges, weekends trips and the like. Piper's statement that these things don't happen very often isn't true.



I don't think you have paid enough detail to this discusion.  This isn't about a weekend trip to West Point.  This topic is about the chances for an exchange where a person can do a year or two of studies at a foreign university, be it civilian or a military college.

No one has denied that weekend and other "visits" don't happen.  It is the actual long term study at another university.


----------



## chris_log

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Wrong.
> 
> These exchanges are *commonplace*. Already been pointed out by another poster. As a side note, *I'm actually going down to West Point on the 5th*. No, such things are not rare.



The original topic was about studying abroad, for example..."study a semester in Australia". Around normal university campuses these options are widespread and varied. The OP was asking about being able to go on one of these.

A weekend in West Point IS NOT an exchange...nor is it 'studying abroad for a semester' which was the OP's original question. We are talking about two different things. So yes, I am right. 

For CIVVIE U types, being allowed to study abroad is a rarity. Going down to West Point for a booze-soaked jaunt is something completely different. 

So, next time, READ the original question, ENGAGE your brain and THEN start typing. 

 :


----------



## tabernac

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't think you have paid enough detail to this discusion.  This isn't about a weekend trip to West Point.  This topic is about the chances for an exchange where a person can do a year or two of studies at a foreign university, be it civilian or a military college.
> 
> No one has denied that weekend and other "visits" don't happen.  It is the actual long term study at another university.



I understand that, however Piper did state RMC only has limited opportunities to study or travel abroad. I know this to be false.



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> ROTP students are not eligible for overseas exchanges/study terms. Some RMC types get the opportunity to go to Sandhurst competitions etc, but that's about it as far as 'exchanges' go. There have been exceptions but they are extremely rare.





			
				Piper said:
			
		

> A weekend in West Point IS NOT an exchange...nor is it 'studying abroad for a semester' which was the OP's original question. We are talking about two different things. So yes, I am right.


No, you're right, it's not. However you stated RMC had limited opportunities, aside from Sandhurst Competition, to travel to other Military Academies. This is not true. Hence my informing you of the USMA trip of which a large number of cadets will be taking part.


> Going down to West Point for a booze-soaked jaunt is something completely different.
> So, next time, READ the original question, ENGAGE your brain and THEN start typing.



Debatable. Also, don't assume there will be a booze soaked jaunt, apparently you don't understand how strict USMA is when it comes to alcohol. Return to and don't stray from your lane when it comes to info concerning RMC.

Edited for SP


----------



## chris_log

cheeky_monkey;

Don't tell me to stay in my lane re: RMC. I've got looooooooooooooots of friends who go there and I know exactly what goes on (all those facebook pictures are great evidence too, not that I really care what you guys do, nothing worse then what goes on here). Everyone else here got the gist of what I was saying except you. You guys have lots of opportunities to travel and spend terms at various Mil Cols (mostly USMA). Notice the 'etc' I added after 'Sandhurst'.

I was referring to civvie-u types when I was referring to limited opportunities.  As far as ROTP goes, RMC types get most, if not nearly all, of the opportunities for any kind of 'exchange' or 'visit'. That's what I said, and it's telling that you're the only one who didn't catch on. 

This is rediculous. I'll state my point again, in simple language just for you;

- For the most part, the chance to study abroad for a semester (of the 'study in country X' type) is not available to any ROTP types, although there have been exceptions when the case is made in favour of it. 
- In the case of RMC, they get the opportunity to travel for short periods of time (Sandhurst et al) to other Mil Cols, and occasionally go on longer exchanges (treated like your standard exchange that we find across the CF). They do not normally, with very rare exceptions, get the chance to study at civvy schools for a term (same as civvie-u ROTP types). 

And RMC, compared to normal students in normal schools, DO have limited opportunities to travel. This is because every trip is done at the taxpayers expense, hence why they aren't as available as they would be on a civvy campus (I could go study in Madagascar if I wanted to, if I was a civvy) and are more 'military' in nature. 

Your screen name is rather appropriate at this moment. Back to your corner.


----------



## Lumber

Piper said:
			
		

> Going down to West Point for a booze-soaked jaunt is something completely different.



Going down to USMA is most definitely not a booze-soaked jaunt. It's coming up to RMC from USMA that's a booze-soaked jaunt. :cheers:



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> Your screen name is rather appropriate at this moment. Back to your corner.



Now now, personal swipes are not only against forum conduct, they're also a sign of a poor leader. Correct the man; state your position. Other than that, be civil.


----------



## chris_log

Lumber said:
			
		

> Now now, personal swipes are not only against forum conduct, they're also a sign of a poor leader. Correct the man; state your position. Other than that, be civil.



Oh I just knew it was a matter of time until you chimed in. It's not an insult, merely an observation of the appropriatness of the poster's display name. 



> Going down to USMA is most definitely not a booze-soaked jaunt. It's coming up to RMC from USMA that's a booze-soaked jaunt. :cheers:



I always found the Ex-Cadet weekend to be a better party anyways, but thats just IMHO.


----------



## Clew

Hey, I'm waiting for acceptance as well. It's really stressful! I want to know so badly!!
How do they contact you? By mail or phone?
Just wondering, anyone here from Nova Scotia applying to RMC?


----------



## Marshall

Clew said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm waiting for acceptance as well. It's really stressful! I want to know so badly!!
> How do they contact you? By mail or phone?
> Just wondering, anyone here from Nova Scotia applying to RMC?



Annapolis Valley here 

And I believe they contact you by phone.


----------



## bms

Hurray, more people  ;D.

 Update: Forms have been faxed in. Let's hope and pray we here something by the end of the month  :-\.


----------



## Clew

Awesome! I'm from Halifax. Glad there are some maritimers! 
When I went up to see RMC over christmas break everyone there was from ontario!  :


----------



## bms

I'm not from the maritimes... I'm from Newfoundland  ;D. Close, but technically incorrect  :-[.

 Maybe thats because everyone else went home or somewhere else for the break... I know I want to go somewhere over Christmas break next year if I make it to RMC... ROAD TRIP!!! Whew.


 By the way Clew, what trades did you apply for and what degree are you going for? So far, most of the people who posted are going for a Combat Arms position with a MSS degree.

 2 days to the selection board sits... Electricity is in the air.


----------



## Clew

HA! never knew Newfoundland wasn't part of the maritimes, had to look that up to make sure!
I applied for intelligence officer, with a degree in either political sciences or economics. You?
I went at the end of christmas break so there were quite a few people there, but you're right alot must have been away. I have been recruited to one of their varsity teams and most of the people on the team are from ontario. was hoping for some more maritimers!
If i get in I won't be taking a road trip during christmas break, hahah i'll be going home! second year i'll definitely go on a trip though!!


----------



## bms

I applied for Infantry Officer as my first choice(I think so... been a while since I saw the paperwork  ;D) and I was either a MMS or History degree.

 I didn't bother with varsity teams. Though I was standing on a lot of athletic achievements(mostly wrestling), I don't really think I want to get involved in the whole varsity sports thing. Though I might consider going for Small Forward or Shooting Guard on the basketball team depending on how things play out.

 Psh... You say that now. After a semester, you'll probably want to go nuts.

 I just thought of something... First years can go to either RMCC or RMCSJ. So, what if we all get seperated in the first year? If we don't meat early, we'll probably never meet  . Assuming we all get in of course.  :blotto:


----------



## Clew

or what if we do talk to each other and don't know that we've actually talked before? hahaha
assuming we get in.


----------



## Marshall

BMS, we can always hook up in Kingston 2nd year regardless unless you plan on ditching the Milnet.ca boards 

And I never received those backcheck forms, odd. Oh well 



			
				Clew said:
			
		

> or what if we do talk to each other and don't know that we've actually talked before? hahaha
> assuming we get in.



I will prance around in my army.ca shirt and that should be a good sign. haha


----------



## derekreid

Marshall, you're from the Valley too? Crazy. I'm from Berwick but I'm going to Dalhousie right now.

Suppose that means we're competition for each other? haha


----------



## bms

Good points guys... We can arrange meetings on the board  ;D. I don't think I'll ditch Milnet... Maybe in a few years, I can actually contribute  :-*.

 Maybe you did the BackCheck forms already. If they haven't said anything, don't worry about it.

 Plus, once we find out who's accepted where... Pictures? A lot easier than looking for an army.ca tee.


----------



## martr

I filled out the backcheck form when I applied, it was part of the package. One of my references was called yesterday, so I'm guessing the others ones have/will be called soon too.


----------



## Marshall

derekreid said:
			
		

> Marshall, you're from the Valley too? Crazy. I'm from Berwick but I'm going to Dalhousie right now.
> 
> Suppose that means we're competition for each other? haha



I guess you could say that ha. Although I do not think they pick people from every county or anything. Pretty sure they would take them all from one place if they are all at the top of the list ha. ^.^



			
				bms said:
			
		

> Good points guys... We can arrange meetings on the board  ;D. I don't think I'll ditch Milnet... Maybe in a few years, I can actually contribute  :-*.
> 
> Maybe you did the BackCheck forms already. If they haven't said anything, don't worry about it.
> 
> Plus, once we find out who's accepted where... Pictures? A lot easier than looking for an army.ca tee.



I do not recall it but who knows. No arguments here ha. And yeah pictures could work.


----------



## Dou You

I am in the process of completing a BA degree at UWO (I'm in first year). I had wanted to apply for ROTP for pilot 2009-2010 but wasn't able to. So now I am wondering if I apply for ROTP for pilot 2010-2011 now will it take into account that I will be in the second year of my degree, even though as of my time of application I will still only be in first year? And will this help or hinder my chances of being accepted?

Also, I am unsure if I have done enough to be accepted, so I will give a quick run through of what my "experiences" would be like. I played junior hockey at the age of 15 (I am now 19) and now consider myself a leader on my team. I also was a captain on both the high school soccer team, and high school football team. I was a camp counsellor/leader at a summer camp 3 years ago. I play both drums and guitar frequently (I don't know if that is of importance though  )And my average at UWO is around 75-80% as of right now. I am just concerned if that will be enough, so I was just wondering if anyone has any insight on this?

Lastly, I would have posted this on a different topic as it was talking about this, however it has not been posted on for over 100 days, but I noticed someone saying they had turned down 3 previous ROTP offers before receiving the one they wanted. Does this mean they had to reapply each year or what?

Sorry for the long post, but hopefully some answers can be answered here.

Thanks, DY


----------



## Corey Darling

> So now I am wondering if I apply for ROTP for pilot 2010-2011 now will it take into account that I will be in the second year of my degree, even though as of my time of application I will still only be in first year? And will this help or hinder my chances of being accepted?



I started up ROTP after 1st year. They will check before you sign on the line, exactly how many years you need to finish up, regardless of what you have when you first applied.

So I only have 3 years of ROTP, not 4.

No, it wont hinder you chances of being accepted. Just means they don't have to spend as much on you 

However, for RMC, you have to start from year one. Which is unfortunate.



> but I noticed someone saying they had turned down 3 previous ROTP offers before receiving the one they wanted. Does this mean they had to reapply each year or what?



I think that was me.

I turned down the other offers because the vision standards had not yet changed for pilot, but i had continually heard it was changing "soon"... so rather than accept the second choice, I opted to wait and apply the following year, 3 times lol. Till the 4th time it changed.

Yes, you need to resubmit a new application each time, with new references. Also need to redo all the medicals.  Although they keep everything you submit from each year. So my application file was pretty thick by the 4th year.



> Also, I am unsure if I have done enough to be accepted, so I will give a quick run through of what my "experiences" would be like. I played junior hockey at the age of 15 (I am now 19) and now consider myself a leader on my team. I also was a captain on both the high school soccer team, and high school football team. I was a camp counsellor/leader at a summer camp 3 years ago. I play both drums and guitar frequently (I don't know if that is of importance though  Tongue)And my average at UWO is around 75-80% as of right now. I am just concerned if that will be enough, so I was just wondering if anyone has any insight on this?



I think you have a good chance of being accepted, You likely have more on your list than I did when i first applied back when i was 17 or so. But being accepted for ROTP is different from being accepted for Pilot. At present, you are listed under Air Ops, and don't find out your final MOC until the end of the first semester of school.

Hope this helps

Corey


----------



## Dou You

Thanks a lot Corey! I was actually hoping you would be the one to reply to my post since you were the one that I had mentioned haha. Your answers helped out a lot! So it was a 4 year process for you? That's dedication!   Since I'm already in my first year at UWO(this means my first subsidized year would be my third) I don't have a lot of years to try for ROTP, so I'm really hoping on getting Air Ops on my first try, so that's why I just want to make sure of everything before applying. But also, if I submit an application now I won't know until next January if I have been accepted? And also do you do Aircrew Selection only if you are accepted for ROTP?

Thanks again for the answers!

DY


----------



## Corey Darling

> But also, if I submit an application now I won't know until next January if I have been accepted?



Actually, it may be as late as April/May-ish.

The dead line for Aircrew applications is ~ Feb 4th i think, so you just missed it for this year.



> And also do you do Aircrew Selection only if you are accepted for ROTP?



I actually can't recall what happened first for me.... I'm pretty sure I received my Air Ops offer before leaving for ASC. 



> So it was a 4 year process for you? That's dedication!  Shocked



I want pilot  >

But it was probably for the best. If i had either been given pilot right off the bat, or accepted their offers, I would not have gained all the valuable life experience I have over the past 4 years.

In that time, I met my girlfriend, bought and imported my first car (then taught my self to disassemble and reassemble said car), got a well paying job at the Nanaimo Airport as a supervisor and refueller for the Fuel farm, and have now moved into my first place with my GF in Victoria. And in the mid term, went to a couple university classes to keep up with it while working full time.

Never would have had any of that if i went straight in after high school. So I'm sure my application looks a bit better now because of it, and I've learned a lot. I've also proved to myself how much i want this.

Cheers

Corey


----------



## Dou You

Glad to hear that everything worked out for you! Dedicated people like you are what the Canadian Forces are all about.  I am pretty dedicated to achieving my goal of becoming a pilot, so hopefully I find myself in your place in a couple years time. I want this bad, and if I want it bad enough hopefully it will happen. So thanks for all the help and insight, and for taking the time to answer my questions. I really appreciate it. Keep me updated with your progress, and I'll do the same.

Take care, and thanks again,

DY


----------



## Marshall

So today the board supposedly sits


----------



## derekreid

Dou You said:
			
		

> And also do you do Aircrew Selection only if you are accepted for ROTP?



I went to Aircrew this past summer and I haven't received an offer yet. I don't think any other ROTP applicants that were there the same week as me had either.


----------



## Dou You

Oh ok. Because I'm in sort of a dilemma. I don't know whether to apply right now, which would hopefully help me get to Aircrew Selection quicker, or apply closer to the ROTP deadline to make sure I have all of my summer leadership opportunities on it. Can I add on to a submitted application if I was to apply real soon? For example, if I coach a football or soccer team this upcoming summer, would I be able to add that to my application even if I have already submitted it? 

And just out of curiosity, how did aircirew selection go for you?


----------



## derael

Who knows...this is the third date I've heard that it's supposed to be on.


----------



## bms

More than one CFRC said February 5th. There was another small selection before this one for people RMC didn't want to lose.

 If you want to know for certain, call a CFRC. They have the information on when the selections are.


----------



## krkbl

do any of you guys know how many people approximately apply for RMC/ROTP and how many people get accepted?


----------



## Marshall

Eh the 5th is what I heard. It concerns me little though, since we won't know either way until late feb early march most likely.


----------



## George Wallace

krkbl said:
			
		

> do any of you guys know how many people approximately apply for RMC/ROTP and how many people get accepted?



Now I know that question has been asked before and answered.  I really am tired, so I am not going to be a nice guy and do a search to find it for you.


----------



## bms

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79084/post-777058.html#msg777058

 According to this post, there were 5000 applicants for 500 ROTP positions. So probably 250 are for RMC and 250 for CiviU. Which means you have a 10% chance to be chosen for ROTP if you put RMC and two other CiviU choices on your application. Since I'm guessing 3 out of 4 people applying for ROTP are applying for CiviU, it's roughly a 20% chance of being accepted to RMC.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79084/post-780455.html#msg780455

 According to this post, there were 750 ROTP positions. 70 to RMCSJ, 270 to RMCC, and 410 CiviU. So that means 340 positions for RMC and 410 for CiviU. So, using the assumptions used above, there is a 27.2% chance of being accepted to RMC.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79084/post-777058.html#msg777058
> 
> According to this post, there were 5000 applicants for 500 ROTP positions. So probably 250 are for RMC and 250 for CiviU. Which means you have a 10% chance to be chosen for ROTP if you put RMC and two other CiviU choices on your application. Since I'm guessing 3 out of 4 people applying for ROTP are applying for CiviU, it's roughly a 20% chance of being accepted to RMC.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79084/post-780455.html#msg780455
> 
> According to this post, there were 750 ROTP positions. 70 to RMCSJ, 270 to RMCC, and 410 CiviU. So that means 340 positions for RMC and 410 for CiviU. So, using the assumptions used above, there is a 27.2% chance of being accepted to RMC.



Those % would only work if it were a random draw, people are picked due to the application process and how they compare. A poor candidate's chance would be considerably less then an achieved candidate. There is really no way to tell your chances other then how many people you are up against  ;D


----------



## derekreid

Marshall said:
			
		

> A poor candidate's chance would be considerably less then an achieved candidate.



I would hope a poor candidate's chance would be nil compared to an achieved candidate, otherwise the selection board could consist of a monkey spinning a wheel.

The numbers are interesting, but Marshall is right...they're just numbers.


----------



## derekreid

I'm pretty sure you can update your file, but that's a great question for the people at your recruiting centre.

Aircrew went really well, I passed for both Pilot and Air Nav. It was tough though, not many (maybe 10-20% from what they said) pass pilot without any previous flying experience. Doesn't count for much if I don't get accepted for ROTP though, so we'll see.


----------



## bms

I wouldn't dismiss the numbers so quickly. The selection board would be a subjective process, leaving some chance. I mean, outside of the numbers you provided to them(transcripts), there are probabilities involved. I mean, if 50 people have the same overall average, who gets ranked #1 and who gets ranked #50? It would be based on who they see has "better" extra cirriculars. And since there is no way to assume one persons life experience is better than another, they go by what they think. What they think is best understood by using probability since there is no way for us to know. However, the median overall average of those accepted to RMC is likely around 80%. The higher your average over 80%, the better your chances. Likewise, the more extracirriculars you were involved in, the higher your chances are, since it does make sense to assume someone who has 10 extra cirriculars has more "life experience" than someone with just 1. Infact, I'd be very interested to see the numbers for the selection. I'm guessing there is a direct correlation to having an average above the median acceptance average and being accepted to RMC. And, for equivalent averages, I'm guessing there is a direct correlation between accepted and well known extracirriculars and acceptance. Also, we'd be placed on kind of like a bellcurve type of deal, where the top judged 27.2% of candidates get the RMC positions and the other 72.8% don't. And since they are comparing everyone to everyone else, there is randomness involved in how we get placed outside of our overall averages because it is a subjective comparison. Then ofcourse there would be outliers that would either raise or diminish your chances for acceptance. The upper-percemtile outliers would be the first selected and at the top of the selection, thus the more of them there are, the lower your chances of acceptance. On the other side, the lower-percentile outliers wouldn't get accepted, and the more of them there are. there higher your chances are.

 But yeah... It's just something to think about. It makes some people feel better, and some people feel worse. Gives a little certainty to the uncertainty.


----------



## Red Hackle

Don't forget out of that 5,000 applying a percentage are French applicants that are slated for CMR in St. Jean so your percentages are bumped up.


----------



## Marshall

I am just going to sit it out and wait ha ha. No point in trying to get chances and stuff in my head  ;D


----------



## derekreid

bms said:
			
		

> I wouldn't dismiss the numbers so quickly. The selection board would be a subjective process, leaving some chance. I mean, outside of the numbers you provided to them(transcripts), there are probabilities involved. I mean, if 50 people have the same overall average, who gets ranked #1 and who gets ranked #50? It would be based on who they see has "better" extra cirriculars. And since there is no way to assume one persons life experience is better than another, they go by what they think. What they think is best understood by using probability since there is no way for us to know. However, the median overall average of those accepted to RMC is likely around 80%. The higher your average over 80%, the better your chances. Likewise, the more extracirriculars you were involved in, the higher your chances are, since it does make sense to assume someone who has 10 extra cirriculars has more "life experience" than someone with just 1. Infact, I'd be very interested to see the numbers for the selection. I'm guessing there is a direct correlation to having an average above the median acceptance average and being accepted to RMC. And, for equivalent averages, I'm guessing there is a direct correlation between accepted and well known extracirriculars and acceptance. Also, we'd be placed on kind of like a bellcurve type of deal, where the top judged 27.2% of candidates get the RMC positions and the other 72.8% don't. And since they are comparing everyone to everyone else, there is randomness involved in how we get placed outside of our overall averages because it is a subjective comparison. Then ofcourse there would be outliers that would either raise or diminish your chances for acceptance. The upper-percemtile outliers would be the first selected and at the top of the selection, thus the more of them there are, the lower your chances of acceptance. On the other side, the lower-percentile outliers wouldn't get accepted, and the more of them there are. there higher your chances are.




Did I just say numbers don't matter in front of a math/stats major? Hahaha.
You're right, the selection must be somewhat subjective when you move away from numbers. Even when you look at high school averages, can you say someone who has taken a bunch of bird elective classes with a 90% average is smarter than someone with an 89% average having taken calculus, etc.?

It's a tough call I'm sure and there's probably not much difference between the person who gets the last spot and the person after that.


----------



## bms

CMR is now known as Royal Military College St. Jean(RMCSJ). There are 70 spots for that according to last year's numbers. Anyone can go there for prep. year or their first year. So, I just included it with the RMCC(Kingston) numbers.

 I just did it out because someone wanted to know what the numbers were. But I'm not a stat major or a math major. Infact, I don't plan on studying either... I'm more of a humanities/social sciences person to be honest. Just felt like pulling the out some stat so that when people search for it, they can find it.


----------



## krkbl

Thanks for the reply. I wasn't exactly looking for a sepecific chance of getting accepted, just wanted to know how many applied and how many got in in last couple years. Anyhow, it was very helpful thanks.


----------



## Dou You

Wow that's a low percentage. I'm guessing you were pretty nervous for the tests. So what did you do to prepare for Aircrew Selection then? (I'm assuming you had no previous flying experience, like me). Because I want to pass for both pilot and air nav to keep my options open, and so I need to do well or else my ROTP application doesn't mean anything.


----------



## derekreid

Search for Aircrew Selection, there's a ton of info on here.

And don't let the stats intimidate you. They aren't official, just what I heard.


----------



## The Dunnminator

bms said:
			
		

> I wouldn't dismiss the numbers so quickly. The selection board would be a subjective process, leaving some chance. I mean, outside of the numbers you provided to them(transcripts), there are probabilities involved. I mean, if 50 people have the same overall average, who gets ranked #1 and who gets ranked #50? It would be based on who they see has "better" extra cirriculars. And since there is no way to assume one persons life experience is better than another, they go by what they think. What they think is best understood by using probability since there is no way for us to know. However, the median overall average of those accepted to RMC is likely around 80%. The higher your average over 80%, the better your chances. Likewise, the more extracirriculars you were involved in, the higher your chances are, since it does make sense to assume someone who has 10 extra cirriculars has more "life experience" than someone with just 1. Infact, I'd be very interested to see the numbers for the selection. I'm guessing there is a direct correlation to having an average above the median acceptance average and being accepted to RMC. And, for equivalent averages, I'm guessing there is a direct correlation between accepted and well known extracirriculars and acceptance. Also, we'd be placed on kind of like a bellcurve type of deal, where the top judged 27.2% of candidates get the RMC positions and the other 72.8% don't. And since they are comparing everyone to everyone else, there is randomness involved in how we get placed outside of our overall averages because it is a subjective comparison. Then ofcourse there would be outliers that would either raise or diminish your chances for acceptance. The upper-percemtile outliers would be the first selected and at the top of the selection, thus the more of them there are, the lower your chances of acceptance. On the other side, the lower-percentile outliers wouldn't get accepted, and the more of them there are. there higher your chances are.
> 
> But yeah... It's just something to think about. It makes some people feel better, and some people feel worse. Gives a little certainty to the uncertainty.



You are talking like the top people go to RMC and the rest goes to the other school but a lot of people applying for ROTP are choosing not to go to RMC. The applicants straight out of high school from Québec are going to CMRSJ. You simply can't calculate your chances of going to RMC since you don't know the number of applications of this year and what are the averages of those applications. Furthermore, you can't know the extra-curricular activities and how those applicants will perform at the interviews. There are too many factors you can't evaluate to have an accurate representation of what your chances are.


----------



## bms

Thats where the randomness comes in. It's just something to think about. If you actually think I believe or want other people to believe that the chances I posted are 100% real, then you really should give your head a shake. It's just something I did up in like 5 minutes incase someone wanted to know.


----------



## yoman

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> You are talking like the top people go to RMC and the rest goes to the other school but a lot of people applying for ROTP are choosing not to go to RMC. The applicants straight out of high school from Québec are going to CMRSJ.



Not only people from Quebec go to RMCSJ. A good portion of the first years here aren't from Quebec.


----------



## Wookilar

For higher level education, there are a number of possibilities to do it. You do not need to leave the Forces in order to go back to school, not at all.

You can if you want I suppose. I do know 1 person that took Leave Without Pay in order to finish their schooling, but that was because they could not get approval from their Chain to get what we call "subsidized" education (meaning you get paid while you go back to school).

Many do continue their studies part-time through RMC. Yes it takes longer to do it that way, but there's no gigantic student loan at the end of it either.

Wook


----------



## Magic

Red Hackle said:
			
		

> Don't forget out of that 5,000 applying a percentage are French applicants that are slated for CMR in St. Jean so your percentages are bumped up.




I think the 5000 ROTP figure is the initial figure. Lets not forget most get weeded out during the process. For example, medicals, interviews, Air Crew Selection, voluntary withdraw etc. 

I am sure the number is not quite as high as 5000.  Imagine picking 500 spots out of 5000 candidates that meet ALL of the CF standards.


----------



## bms

I have no idea which it is. It could be either way... ROTP is a sought-after program.


----------



## kincanucks

Magic said:
			
		

> I think the 5000 ROTP figure is the initial figure. Lets not forget most get weeded out during the process. For example, medicals, interviews, Air Crew Selection, voluntary withdraw etc.
> 
> I am sure the number is not quite as high as 5000.  Imagine picking 500 spots out of 5000 candidates that meet ALL of the CF standards.



Don't worry it is very easily done.


----------



## navygravy

Just wondering if anyone knew about the possibilities of getting into the ROTP program for the 2009/10 school year. I am currently a reservist, actually, I am a very new reservist (Jan 14th 2009). The thing is that the recruiting center was SUPPOSED to run a ROTP application and a reserve application at the same time so that in case i didn't get into ROTP, I would have the reserves as a back up. However, they only ran the reserve application so I never even applied. Now I am going through the process of applying again, except now that I am a member of the CF, I do it through the reserve unit. The only thing is that I have heard that the board meeting is on the 15th of Feb, so does that mean that I am out of luck for them to subsidize my education for the 2009/10 school year, or was this board meeting to get in and subsidize for the 2008/09 year?


----------



## Marshall

BMackenzie said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone knew about the possibilities of getting into the ROTP program for the 2009/10 school year. I am currently a reservist, actually, I am a very new reservist (Jan 14th 2009). The thing is that the recruiting center was SUPPOSED to run a ROTP application and a reserve application at the same time so that in case i didn't get into ROTP, I would have the reserves as a back up. However, they only ran the reserve application so I never even applied. Now I am going through the process of applying again, except now that I am a member of the CF, I do it through the reserve unit. The only thing is that I have heard that the board meeting is on the 15th of Feb, so does that mean that I am out of luck for them to subsidize my education for the 2009/10 school year, or was this board meeting to get in and subsidize for the 2008/09 year?



The doors for applications have been closed from all I can tell. The latest word was that they sat on the 5th of February, but they stopped taking applications for ROTP 09-10 on January 15th If I remember. (But do not quote me).


----------



## bms

Yeah, deadline was Janurary 15th and the selection board sat on February 5th. So, ROTP 2009-10 is out the window. However, you can always apply for next year.


----------



## ComdCFRG

A couple of misconceptions here

15 Jan was the deadline to be considered in the first board.  Applications for ROTP can still be made however you have a reduced chance of being accepted for the 09/10 academic year as the majority of selections will be made at the first board.  This doesn't mean you have no chance at all, just that you have reduced chances.  As with the first board, your chances are wholly dependent on your competitiveness.

The first Board has not been held yet - in fact, it is tomorrow.  I expect that the earliest we will be advising candidates will be late next week as we need to distribute the results to the Centres.


----------



## navygravy

It sounds as if you are on the board...are you? Because the recruiter at my reserve unit said that this was the last 2nd of 2 board meetings for ROTP. Are you positive this is only the first? You really put I mind at ease if got right



			
				ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> A couple of misconceptions here
> 
> 15 Jan was the deadline to be considered in the first board.  Applications for ROTP can still be made however you have a reduced chance of being accepted for the 09/10 academic year as the majority of selections will be made at the first board.  This doesn't mean you have no chance at all, just that you have reduced chances.  As with the first board, your chances are wholly dependent on your competitiveness.
> 
> The first Board has not been held yet - in fact, it is tomorrow.  I expect that the earliest we will be advising candidates will be late next week as we need to distribute the results to the Centres.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Seeing he is the Commander of the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group, I would think he is pretty accurate in his statements...


----------



## bms

Ah, okay. Something must have got lost in translation when we got February 5th as the selection board as well as the whole ROTP application process(I was basically told the deadline is Jan. 15th. If you won't make the deadline, don't bother). Good to know what's going on with the process. Thanks for the information.


----------



## navygravy

I was just wondering if anyone knew if being a reservist makes you more competitive in the ROTP selection process. I have heard rumors that if you are already in the military, your almost guaranteed a spot in the ROTP program. Like any military rumors, I am weary of believing it, thats why I am asking it here, hopefully someone who knows what they are talking about can answer my question.


----------



## bms

Contact a CFRC or talk with a recruiter online. They know the answers. 

 However, I will say that being in the PRes adds to your resume and therefore makes you more competitive. But it doesn't guarantee you a spot in ROTP nor does it give you any preference over other candidates. You get assessed based on your merits just like everyone else. If you don't stack up, you don't make it into ROTP. I asked the PRes question before to the online recruiter.

 There are topics related to your question around this website. Just use the search function.


----------



## Cubby

i know that when i applied to PRes they asked im my interview if i was planing on going to RMC later on and he said that it would help out there he dident really go into specifics but this might help.


----------



## bms

Most positive things will help you get into RMC.


----------



## yuna

hello everyone  
I am a female from BC Vancouver praying that I will 
get accepted to RMC this year 
(by the way is there anyone from Vancouver here?? or BC? )

I was reading the content of the forum and I have noticed that 
there are a lot of people apply for infrantry, pilot ect.. 
I was wondering did anyone here apply for Logisitics?
Becuase thats what I hope to do due to the fact that 
I signed up for Business Administration in RMC.

Anyways I am writing this post becuase I wanted to ask when did the 
selection board sit.. becuase in the earlier posts it said Feb 05 but now its Feb 12.. 
I am confused.....?? which one is right??

Hoping to meet you all in the future. and also happy valentines day!


----------



## Marshall

yuna said:
			
		

> hello everyone
> I am a female from BC Vancouver praying that I will
> get accepted to RMC this year
> (by the way is there anyone from Vancouver here?? or BC? )
> 
> I was reading the content of the forum and I have noticed that
> there are a lot of people apply for infrantry, pilot ect..
> I was wondering did anyone here apply for Logisitics?
> Becuase thats what I hope to do due to the fact that
> I signed up for Business Administration in RMC.
> 
> Anyways I am writing this post becuase I wanted to ask when did the
> selection board sit.. becuase in the earlier posts it said Feb 05 but now its Feb 12..
> I am confused.....?? which one is right??
> 
> Hoping to meet you all in the future. and also happy valentines day!



It was the 12th. But I believe the earliest anyone will get called is sometime in the last week on February.


----------



## bms

According to CFRG Comd(in an earlier post), the earliest would be late this week.

 I was actually thinking of doing Logistics when I first started looking into ROTP and officer MOCs. But time passed and my mind changed from 1)Logistics 2)Military Police Officer 3)Signals Officer to 1)Artillery 2)Armour 3)Infantry. This mainly happened when I started reading into the histories of the various regiments and at the career timelines of being a Combat Arms officers. I was intrigued with what I read and I decided to switch.

 Hopefully by mid-March we'll know who's going  ;D.


----------



## dwalter

I've heard that you can ever get subsidized for full time graduate studies as long as it's in a field that the military deeps "useful". I guess that rules out me getting my MA in anthropology later on.  But for anyone getting a degree in things like engineering I think they do full time subsidization. Just ask your chain of command about it.


----------



## ACEC

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here on milnet, I've been searching the threads for a while and finally found this one on the current group of RMC candidates.  I'm from Halifax, Nova Scotia and am also waiting for the notification of the CFRC with regards to my application to RMC.  I'm a prospective arts student, and am also applying for MOCs; 1-Infantry, 2-Armoured, (even though I'm from an Air Force family ;D).  It's great to see a forum of other RMC hopefuls and I hope we all see each other next year at RMC.

P.S: Has anyone heard anything yet? (other than the 7-9 super-candidates)

Cheers,
ACEC


----------



## derael

I don't believe so. The recruiting centers are probably just received the info from the selection board this last week. I would guess most will get their phone calls in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## ACEC

I sure hope so, I've been done the process since November, and so far no word yet on my application, just some of my references letting me know they were called.  I've already been accepted (conditionally) to Dalhousie University, however RMC would definitely be my first choice.


----------



## Marshall

ACEC said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here on milnet, I've been searching the threads for a while and finally found this one on the current group of RMC candidates.  I'm from Halifax, Nova Scotia and am also waiting for the notification of the CFRC with regards to my application to RMC.  I'm a prospective arts student, and am also applying for MOCs; 1-Infantry, 2-Armoured, (even though I'm from an Air Force family ;D).  It's great to see a forum of other RMC hopefuls and I hope we all see each other next year at RMC.
> 
> P.S: Has anyone heard anything yet? (other than the 7-9 super-candidates)
> 
> Cheers,
> ACEC



I went to the same CFRC  

I believe the CFRC's get the calls early next week and start calling the applicants. Not 100% tho.


----------



## navygravy

Does anyone know when the next board will be held? I missed the one this month, but in a previous post the commander of the CFRC said it was not the last for the 2009/2010 year, even though some recruiters say otherwise. Just wondering if someone had a date.


----------



## Marshall

BMackenzie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the next board will be held? I missed the one this month, but in a previous post the commander of the CFRC said it was not the last for the 2009/2010 year, even though some recruiters say otherwise. Just wondering if someone had a date.



As far as I've ever heard there is one main board a year. But I am sure he/she will explain if they see your post.


----------



## bms

I don't know the dates, but when I was getting the ROTP selection process explained to me, I believe I saw 3, possibly 4, dates for the selection boards for the previous year. But the way it was explained to me was that if you don't make the first selection, you get put in the next and so on. Of course open spots depend on how many declined the offer given to them for ROTP or whatever else.

 I guess the next two weeks will be the most important weeks so far for most of us. It's pretty exciting.


----------



## ACEC

bms said:
			
		

> I guess the next two weeks will be the most important weeks so far for most of us. It's pretty exciting.



I'd say :nod:.  I also thought I saw a couple of selection dates, but I suppose we just have to play the waiting game.  Hopefully we get a call soon though.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> I don't know the dates, but when I was getting the ROTP selection process explained to me, I believe I saw 3, possibly 4, dates for the selection boards for the previous year. But the way it was explained to me was that if you don't make the first selection, you get put in the next and so on. Of course open spots depend on how many declined the offer given to them for ROTP or whatever else.
> 
> I guess the next two weeks will be the most important weeks so far for most of us. It's pretty exciting.



I remember seeing several selection times, But I just can not remember if they accept any more applications for the following selections after this one.


----------



## ACEC

I'm no expert, but I imagine their selection process is probably similar to civilian universities.  I think it was BMS who said that they have to take into account those who turn down the offers.  I imagine that those individuals play a large role in who (and how many) are offered ROTP the second round.

(if someone knows for sure please feel free to correct me)


----------



## navygravy

Marshall said:
			
		

> I remember seeing several selection times, But I just can not remember if they accept any more applications for the following selections after this one.



This is EXACTLY what I'm wondering...I just submitted the online application right now with my service number (i am a reservist right now). No one at my unit or the CFRC really knew where and how i apply since i was a reservist but i was finally told that i had to apply like everyone else, except when i include my SN, they will know that i am military. But yeah, if anyone knows if they accept applications past the 15 of Jan, thats what i need to know. I mean, I would hope they would be able to make an exception, because in the end, I am already coursed for BOTC this summer with the reserves, so if I didnt hear my acceptance till July, I would have still completed my BASIC by the end of the summer...


If anyone can help me, that would be great


----------



## trentonmilwife

All members of the forces are eligible for $25,000 for continuing education. Now this does need to approved by your chain of command, but generally as long as you are taking courses with aim of completing a program that has relevances to your trade or future within the CF (bachelors, or post grad level) it is approved. Note though that this for many trades is on your own time. Some trades have post-grads as a posting option but not all, also relevance is important. Ie a Log O - HR wants to do an MBA, not a problem, vs a Log -O -HR wanting to do a second bachelors in basket weaving...not so relevant.


----------



## IntlBr

Does this mean $25,000 without owing the CF more time?  I'm interested in applying for a part-time MA at RMC next year (to start 2011), but was trying to budget this at my own expense so as not to incur more service (not that I don't plan on serving for some time, I just don't want my hands tied for too long).


----------



## chris_log

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> All members of the forces are eligible for $25,000 for continuing education. Now this does need to approved by your chain of command, but generally as long as you are taking courses with aim of completing a program that has relevances to your trade or future within the CF (bachelors, or post grad level) it is approved. Note though that this for many trades is on your own time. Some trades have post-grads as a posting option but not all, also relevance is important. Ie a Log O - HR wants to do an MBA, not a problem, vs a Log -O -HR wanting to do a second bachelors in basket weaving...not so relevant.



25 grand? You're sure it's not $2500? Wow. 

Would you happen to have the ref for that? Not that I don't believe you, I'd just like to have that on hand as I've been pondering some post-grad studies (shudder).


----------



## Blackadder1916

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> Does this mean $25,000 without owing the CF more time?  I'm interested in applying for a part-time MA at RMC next year (to start 2011), but was trying to budget this at my own expense so as not to incur more service (not that I don't plan on serving for some time, I just don't want my hands tied for too long).



Perhaps you should read some of the instructions that apply, such as this:
CF Military Personnel Instructions 18/04   Advanced Degree - Part-Time Programme for Regular force Officers


----------



## Logan Daly D

Hey, I'm so glad I found this thread. I applied for ROTP Pilot and Logistics in december.  I was told by the recruiting officer if I didnt hear from the military by the third or fouth week of feb. then I probably was not accepted!  It is now Feb. 24th and I havent heard anything.  A few of my references said they had got calls from the military earlier this week.

Atleast I know there looking into it.  Has anyone else been accepted for ROTP this year?????There is only a few more days in febuary. 

Thanks, tell me whats going on with you guys and ladies.


----------



## ACEC

Hi Logan, 

I'm also applying for ROTP and additionally acceptance at RMC.  I haven't received word of my...predicament ;D yet either.  I think that someone would have announced it on this thread if they heard it, but so far I'm waiting on the phone call too.

ACEC


----------



## derael

I spoke to CFRC Edmonton today. According to them they have not received anything from the last selection board as of yet.


----------



## ACEC

It was recently though right? I believe the user CmdrCFRG (and if anyone they would know) said the boards were on the 12th of this month, and we would hear back at the earliest last week.


----------



## derael

Yes.

Should be any day now.


----------



## ACEC

Fingers crossed...I'm just glad that I'm not the only one awaiting the call.


----------



## Logan Daly D

I feel the same way, atleast I'm not the only one!

 Good luck to you all, hope to hear the second anyone finds out!


----------



## derekreid

As soon as someone gets a call I'm sure they'll post here.

I would hope you get a call even if you don't get selected, but I'm not sure if that happens or not.


----------



## annieV

Hi,

Haven't heard anything from the Halifax CFRC yet either.  I spoke with someone this past Monday.  I really hope we hear soon as well.  I appied for ROTP nursing.  Good luck and I really hope we all get good news!


----------



## ComdCFRG

Just a short update to my post of a couple of weeks ago.

The selection board was held and I have just been briefed on the staffing that was required post board.  This is being completed today/tomorrow and sent to the Centres so that they can call the successful candidates and mail letters to everyone, selected or not, on their status.  This should be done for them to start making calls Monday.

Yes, you can continue to apply - time is of the essence in order to be considered for the next selection board towards the end of March.  From there, it will be any selections required due to individuals not accepting offers, so onsies and twosies at best.

MKO


----------



## Magic

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> Just a short update to my post of a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> The selection board was held and I have just been briefed on the staffing that was required post board.  This is being completed today/tomorrow and sent to the Centres so that they can call the successful candidates and mail letters to everyone, selected or not, on their status.  This should be done for them to start making calls Monday.
> 
> Yes, you can continue to apply - time is of the essence in order to be considered for the next selection board towards the end of March.  From there, it will be any selections required due to individuals not accepting offers, so onsies and twosies at best.
> 
> MKO



Thank you very much !! 

I am very excited for next week. I am merit listed for Pilot with ANav and AEC as my other choices. 

Good luck to all, hope to hear word next week !


----------



## Dilanger

ya good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## bms

:camo:

 We are so close. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## SpyGuy101

_My first one is that last year I have never needed to see a doctor while I was in university so that is why I do not know the answer to this.  My question is if I wanted to go see a doctor regarding some health issues how do I go abouts doing this?  Since there are no CFBs around here, I do not believe that there are any MIRs around here either.  Would I just go to a civilian doctor and give them my blue cross card?_

Why would you need a blue cross card? You should be able to walk in with your provincial health care card and ask for service. You will need to notify the closest MIR after you have recieved health care on the economy though.

_My second question is I was wondering if it is possible or if other ROTP students have done an international exchange before while going through the program?  Because if it is not possible then I would like to know then I wont even bother asking my ULO or SEM how to go abouts doing it.  I know I am an officer and that is my job but I would like to do an exchange to another country for a semester for spring or fall and if it was not going to affect finishing my degree in four years and if I paid for it myself, would I be able to do an exchange?_


The bottom line on this has already been stated, but if you can make the case that this is somehow in the CF's benifit and your sponsor will pay for it, you can make it happen.

Rules change all the time...exceptions often become the rule.  Ask and you should be rewarded.

My two cents...


----------



## PMedMoe

If this person is a member of the military, they should have a Blue Cross card and not a provincial health card.


----------



## chris_log

SpyGuy101 said:
			
		

> _My first one is that last year I have never needed to see a doctor while I was in university so that is why I do not know the answer to this.  My question is if I wanted to go see a doctor regarding some health issues how do I go abouts doing this?  Since there are no CFBs around here, I do not believe that there are any MIRs around here either.  Would I just go to a civilian doctor and give them my blue cross card?_
> 
> Why would you need a blue cross card? You should be able to walk in with your provincial health care card and ask for service. You will need to notify the closest MIR after you have recieved health care on the economy though.



As per the order I was given I cut up and disposed of my provincial health care card, as did most of the other people when we got our Blue Cross Cards. 

I know lots of guys keep their provincial cards so they can go to walk-ins and such without a hassle when the MIR is closed, but I believe you're not supposed to.


----------



## PMedMoe

ENTITLEMENT TO MEDICAL CARE AND USE OF HEALTH INSURANCE CARD FOR THE REGULAR FORCE OR RESERVE MEMBER

I'm not shouting, I used cut and paste.  :nod:


----------



## chris_log

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ENTITLEMENT TO MEDICAL CARE AND USE OF HEALTH INSURANCE CARD FOR THE REGULAR FORCE OR RESERVE MEMBER
> 
> I'm not shouting, I used cut and paste.  :nod:



As I suspected. So I guess this would be the key line here;

*Under no circumstances you should use your provincial medical insurance card.*

SpyGuy101;

Your profile says you hold the rank of Major, so you really should know better then to tell someone to act contrary to the regulations.


----------



## - m i l l e y -

> Under no circumstances you should use your provincial medical insurance card.



This is definitely the bottom line.  When I was enrolled about 2 years ago, I had broken my wrist prior to receiving my bluecross card.  Not really knowing how the military process worked at the time being I went to me nearest base hospital.  My ULO (I'm in the ROTP civi U program) at the time was surprised that I did that as I was never 'officially' told that that was the proper thing to do in the case.  After this happened I was told how the military medical system worked and was informed that if I was to use my provincial health care card it would have been committing insurance fraud because CF members are not covered under provincial health insurance.


----------



## - m i l l e y -

Sorry for the double post, but I noticed that the poster of the oringinal question has stated that they do have their bluecross card.

My fiancee works at a civilian medical clinic (in Halifax) and I know their clinic sees many CF members.  They just have different paperwork to do on "us", all you need is your bluecross card.  I sespect the same goes for clinics in your area.


----------



## mikew101

Wow, Im a late joiner to this thread! Glad i found it, Im an ROTP applicant for next year as well, im in the reserves right now as a Com Researcher, and my trades i chose for ROTP are Pilot, Aero Eng.  and AirNav.  Im thinking of going Carleton for Aerospace engineering if i get in Air Force, very exciting! Hope you guys start hearing soon, Good luck to you all! 

Oh, btw, someone from the base phoned my house today, but i wasn't home. This makes me wonder, it may be a stupid question, but does anyone know what happens if you're simply not home when they call? Will they just call back at a different time the next day?


----------



## dwalter

The smart thing to do is usually to try calling them back; if they left their contact information that is.


----------



## dwalter

That's right; with the bluecross card the civilian clinic will get you to fill out a CF claim form for medical services rendered. That is then sent to the nearest medical unit for processing after your treatment. I have run into problems though, not all clinics carry the forms or know what to do with them where I live. Being in BC there aren't a lot of clinics that see military members with the blue cross cards. They would generally see reservists who still have their provincial health cards.

I have had to pay for a clinic visit before because the staff couldn't be bothered to put the effort into figuring out the military paperwork, so they just went "Here's a bill!"  :-\


----------



## chris_log

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> That's right; with the bluecross card the civilian clinic will get you to fill out a CF claim form for medical services rendered. That is then sent to the nearest medical unit for processing after your treatment. I have run into problems though, not all clinics carry the forms or know what to do with them where I live. Being in BC there aren't a lot of clinics that see military members with the blue cross cards. They would generally see reservists who still have their provincial health cards.
> 
> I have had to pay for a clinic visit before because the staff couldn't be bothered to put the effort into figuring out the military paperwork, so they just went "Here's a bill!"  :-\



If you have to pay out of pocket, call your MIR and they'll tell you to bring in the bill and you'll get re-imbursed. I do it all the time (it's not worth my while to drive 1.5 hours at oh-dark-crappy to make it for sick parade).


----------



## bms

Yeah, just call them back during buisness hours. They don't usually call for no reason.

 And welcome to the group.


----------



## dwalter

Yeah I know I can do it, but it was 20$ so I wasn't really inclined to make the effort in mailing the receipt in and all. See that's an issue, they pay me anyways, and I don't have any real expenses, so each time I have to spend the effort to get a reimbursement (Unless it's for tuition) I just shrug and go "It's only 20$".


----------



## chris_log

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Yeah I know I can do it, but it was 20$ so I wasn't really inclined to make the effort in mailing the receipt in and all. See that's an issue, they pay me anyways, and I don't have any real expenses, so each time I have to spend the effort to get a reimbursement (Unless it's for tuition) I just shrug and go "It's only 20$".



All you've got to do is mail them the receipt you get from the civvie doc and they'll do the paperwork up, send it back to sign if need be and then you'll get reimbursed. 

It's your money, so claim it. I claim mileage for every trip down to my ASU and anything else I spend that's CF related and  you can claim for. All those little expenses add up over time.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Piper, you need to relax.  Talking down someone is not going to do any good, to you or to the other person.  Treat people like you want to be treated.

On the "exchange" topic, yes, RMC does offer some exchanges. USAFA and Westpoint come to mind.  Australia used to be one as well, back in the 90s.  It's very competitive and only a few get to go.  But it is possible.

Piper, you don't go to RMC, therefore you cannot comment on what's happenning there, right?


----------



## chris_log

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Piper, you need to relax.  Talking down someone is not going to do any good, to you or to the other person.  Treat people like you want to be treated.
> 
> On the "exchange" topic, yes, RMC does offer some exchanges. USAFA and Westpoint come to mind.  Australia used to be one as well, back in the 90s.  It's very competitive and only a few get to go.  But it is possible.
> 
> Piper, you don't go to RMC, therefore you cannot comment on what's happenning there, right?



 :

I was merely advising him to claim what he is entitled to claim. If you think that was 'talking down' then you must have a rough time come PER season eh?

As for the exchanges thing, holy necro batman. That was a while ago, and I WAS right as the question was about academic exchanges like you would find at a civvy-u. I had also clarified that RMC types DO have access to military exchange-like activities such as the Sandhurst competitions at el. I don't go there, and I don't need to to know about ROTP policies on exchanges and such. 

But good job on keeping me honest and all that jazz.  :


----------



## SupersonicMax

Piper said:
			
		

> Your screen name is rather appropriate at this moment. Back to your corner.



I was referring to that comment...  Nobody ever told me to go back to my corner, or made fun of my name on my PER.  

As far as exchanges go, the exanges I'm talking about are semester-long exchanges where we send 2 guys to USAFA, 2 Guys to Westpoint, they send guys as well and they study for 1 whole semester.  Not the Sandhurst competition or week end at westpoint....

You really need to work on your social skills dude


----------



## chris_log

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I was referring to that comment...  Nobody ever told me to go back to my corner, or made fun of my name on my PER.
> 
> As far as exchanges go, the exanges I'm talking about are semester-long exchanges where we send 2 guys to USAFA, 2 Guys to Westpoint, they send guys as well and they study for 1 whole semester.  Not the Sandhurst competition or week end at westpoint....
> 
> You really need to work on your social skills dude



Like I said, holy necro batman. But I'm glad you got your two cents in. Feel better now?

As per your exchanges comment, I said that RMC does indeed send folks down to USMA for longer periods of time and they are treated like your traditional military exchange. I was referring to the original question (did you read that far) that asked if civvy-u students could go on ACADEMIC exchanges of the type that you see advertised on campus. 

Yes, RMC sends people on exchanges for 2 days, 2 weeks, 2 months, whatever. These exchanges, from a CF unit to a US unit are like a military exchange and are not like an academic exchange that a civvy-u student would see advertised (again, just for you, the subject of the OP's question). I'm sorry I didn't address the unwashed masses at RMC when I answered the OP's original question that applied to civvy-u students. 

Get a life.


----------



## muskrat89

If you two have some kind of issue, take it to PMs.

EVERYONE - Keep the digs, jabs and other snide comments to yourselves. Remember your Mom's advice: "If you don't have something good to say, don't say anything"

Back on track, please. 

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Magic

anyone receive anything today? I am dieing over here waiting.


----------



## bms

Nope.


----------



## PuffinFresh

Nothing over here as well.


----------



## derael

I'm sure once someone receives an offer, they will post that info...


----------



## bms

Probably. We've posted everything else.


----------



## yuna

I am glad I am not the only one waiting.. 
still nothing out here in vancouver.. 
ACK.. this is drying my blood... i want to know


----------



## tumbling_dice

I can here the Final Jeopardy theme playing in the background....


----------



## Dilanger

haha ya i'm chillin in victoria pulling my hair out waitin.........


----------



## Marshall

I GOT CALLED!

..false alarm.  No nothing here yet.


----------



## George Wallace

You have heard the Fable of Peter and the Wolf?


----------



## Marshall

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You have heard the Fable of Peter and the Wolf?



Ouch Wallace don't do that to me.


----------



## ACEC

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You have heard the Fable of Peter and the Wolf?



Ha ha, good call Mr. Wallace  ;D.  I'm still waiting here in Halifax with you Marshall.


----------



## Magic

Marshal has lost all his credibility now !! I am kidding,  but still nothing out of the steel city (Hamilton).


----------



## Marshall

Magic said:
			
		

> Marshal has lost all his credibility now !! I am kidding,  but still nothing out of the steel city (Hamilton).



and the paranoia kicks in.... now.  ;D


----------



## Magic

Marshall said:
			
		

> and the paranoia kicks in.... now.  ;D



I just received the call just a second ago. Apparently only I got the call and no one else will !! They let me choose any MOC I want.


----------



## ACEC

Hey me too!  ;D.  

Marshall....you didn't get a call yet?


----------



## halfro

Hey everybody, I've been watching this thread for the past week to see if any results have came out yet.  I have finally decided to join to post how hard the wait is, good luck to everybody.


----------



## ACEC

halfro said:
			
		

> Hey everybody, I've been watching this thread for the past week to see if any results have came out yet.  I have finally decided to join to post how hard the wait is, good luck to everybody.



I'm with you halfro ;D...I just signed onto this site to keep on track with other RMC applicants,  I only found it a few months ago.


----------



## CEEBEE501

My phone started vibrating during PE today (we have dance  :threat turned out to be a stupid text message.


----------



## Logan Daly D

Yeah, my phone keeps going off in class and I run out side to answer it hopeing it is them.  The stupid telemarketers got my number some how, but I continue to answer the phone just incase!!  I really don't want to wait any longer!!!!


----------



## Radius

I can't describe how anxious I am, but all here probably know exactly what I mean. Best we can do is keep our cool, and Good Luck to you all!


----------



## Journeyman

The people who send out the acceptances are also members here.....and they're just dragging this out for the entertainment of watching you folks squirm every day.

 >


----------



## martr

I just got my call. Seriously.

Conditional Offer for ROTP - still need to bring my medical papers for eye surgery and breaking my neck several years ago.


I'm extremely happy about this!!!


----------



## PuffinFresh

Nice congrats! Its only 7:42am right now   can't wait till they open.


----------



## Magic

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The people who send out the acceptances are also members here.....and they're just dragging this out for the entertainment of watching you folks squirm every day.
> 
> >



i wouldn't doubt it ..... we will just be pests and call in response !


----------



## Magic

martr said:
			
		

> I just got my call. Seriously.
> 
> Conditional Offer for ROTP - still need to bring my medical papers for eye surgery and breaking my neck several years ago.
> 
> 
> I'm extremely happy about this!!!



Congratulations !! May I ask for what MOC ?


----------



## Marshall

martr said:
			
		

> I just got my call. Seriously.
> 
> Conditional Offer for ROTP - still need to bring my medical papers for eye surgery and breaking my neck several years ago.
> 
> 
> I'm extremely happy about this!!!



Ah, so it begins. good.


----------



## ACEC

Marshall said:
			
		

> Ah, so it begins. good.



For most of us... hopefully


----------



## Marshall

ACEC said:
			
		

> For most of us... hopefully



Quiet you. I hope they call me before you now. My luck I will not be home haha. Oh well. 

To the person who was called already, how did the call go? What do they talk about?


----------



## Corey Darling

From reading a few of these posts: For this year, are you guys learning of your final MOC before you start school?

Or are you still just slotted into "Air operations" etc until end of 1st year?


----------



## Magic

if you are going to the RMC ...i believe you are slotted as air op. I am not sure as for civy-u


----------



## ACEC

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> From reading a few of these posts: For this year, are you guys learning of your final MOC before you start school?
> 
> Or are you still just slotted into "Air operations" etc until end of 1st year?



From what the recruiter told me at the Halifax CFRC, we have assigned groups, like air ops, land ops, etc....and that we would be given an offer following the first year of university.  I think it's similar to last year's serial, from what I hear.


----------



## Magic

Apparently there are to many transfers amongst cadets in the first year(s). After a year, I believe you get selected into your final MOC within your occupational group. 

Not quite clear on this process.


----------



## Corey Darling

Gotcha, so its still the same. I'm hoping to learn my MOC within the month


----------



## ACEC

Magic said:
			
		

> Apparently there are to many transfers amongst cadets in the first year(s). After a year, I believe you get selected into your final MOC within your occupational group.
> 
> Not quite clear on this process.



This is what I was told too, it seems as though you can switch everything after first year, as long as the military has openings and the first year of university goes well.


----------



## martr

The call went well and it was to the point:

"I have good news for you, we have a conditional offer for you for Land Operations. We have approved you for ROTP at a civilian University. After you complete your first year, then we'll tell you exactly what you'll end up doing, but I see here you wanted Infantry. You'll know around April/May after your first year."

Something similar to this since I don't recall the exact words, adrenaline/excitement and all.

I have until mid march to say if I accept the offer or not and I figure when I say yes, I'll get further instructions. I'm just being a good boy and talking to my wife before I give the definite "yes".

I asked a question and was told my Military Career Counsellor would be in a better position to answer and to call him instead and that was it.

The caller sounded in a bit of a hurry. He probably kept it short and to the point since they have many calls to do today.


Thanks for the congrats!


edit:  The caller also indicated that after your first year, when they tell you what they want your MOC to be, you have the option of saying "no" and dropping out of the program with no negative consequences (financially). He indicated that if you drop out after that grace period, then you have obligations towards the CF.


----------



## ACEC

That rocks martr ;D, I hope we are all as fortunate.


----------



## Dilanger

thats awesome congrats!!!!!!


----------



## bms

We can't all be as fortunate. That would destroy the purpose of the selections ;D.

 Congratulations martr.


----------



## ACEC

Good point BMS. :nod:


----------



## derael

I just received my offer a few hours ago. I was offered ROTP for civilian university and MARS(Sea Operations) however that was my third choice...I will probably take the offer but I'm not certain as I would have rather received an offer for Infantry or Armour. Not sure whether chancing it for the second round of selections is a good idea.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

The point of this new system is to wait a little while before choosing occupations so that you can see what else there is in the CF, thus it should be relatively easy to ask for Infantry or Armour when you selected your trade next year. I suggest taking it, instead of chancing second round.


----------



## derael

Good to know. As I said I'm probably going to take the offer. I just want to sleep on it and make sure I'm making the right decision.


----------



## Magic

derael said:
			
		

> Good to know. As I said I'm probably going to take the offer. I just want to sleep on it and make sure I'm making the right decision.



Where are you located?


----------



## derael

Just east of Edmonton Alberta. In a town called Sherwood Park.


----------



## halfro

Thats awesome to those of you who have got the call, I wonder how long it will take them to get through the first round of calls.


----------



## PuffinFresh

Unfortunately I was not selected  :-\ oh well I'll just join the reserves.


----------



## CEEBEE501

PuffinFresh said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I was not selected  :-\ oh well I'll just join the reserves.



Didnt they offer you NCM?


----------



## Magic

PuffinFresh said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I was not selected  :-\ oh well I'll just join the reserves.



How do you know you were not selected? Did they call you and let you know?


----------



## George Wallace

PuffinFresh said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I was not selected  :-\ oh well I'll just join the reserves.



Nothing wrong with that.  Many of us have paid our own way through Universities to get Degrees while holding positions in the Reserves.  You would have an advantage that many of us did not have, in that the Reserves now offer Education Reimbursement of up to $2000 per year for successful completion of Crses, to a maximum total of $8000.


----------



## Marshall

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that.  Many of us have paid our own way through Universities to get Degrees while holding positions in the Reserves.  You would have an advantage that many of us did not have, in that the Reserves now offer Education Reimbursement of up to $2000 per year for successful completion of Crses, to a maximum total of $8000.



Yea, I have been looking into some of these things since I am not sure if my whole RMC to CivvieU switcheroo will work when I am called (IF I am even offered in the first place). So I may look into this.


----------



## CEEBEE501

So I take it that most of you will not accept the NCM position if you dont get in to ROTP?


----------



## PuffinFresh

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> So I take it that most of you will not accept the NCM position if you dont get in to ROTP?



Not right now, I want to give university a try.


----------



## bms

I would like to be a Reg Force NCM if I don't get selected to be an officer.

 I'm hoping I atleast get called tomorrow  ;D.


----------



## CEEBEE501

So what MOC did you choose?


----------



## Marshall

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> So I take it that most of you will not accept the NCM position if you dont get in to ROTP?



If I get completely refused I may take my first year of Uni then apply again next year.


----------



## SkyHeff

I just received my offer: ROTP Pilot, attending RMC, pending succesful completion of ASC (Mar 23). 

The big gotcha for me is I didn't apply to RMC, so there's no program assigned. Tonight and tomorrow is going to be spent looking for something to major in. (The programs I initially applied for aren't offered at RMC)


----------



## Magic

Heff18 said:
			
		

> I just received my offer: ROTP Pilot, attending RMC, pending succesful completion of ASC (Mar 23).
> 
> The big gotcha for me is I didn't apply to RMC, so there's no program assigned. Tonight and tomorrow is going to be spent looking for something to major in. (The programs I initially applied for aren't offered at RMC)



Congratulations on your offer ! That is exactly what I am waiting for ! Maybe there was a mix up !  

Hopefully see you in August


----------



## Magic

Where are you from by the way ?


----------



## Dilanger

thats rlly awesome man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martr

I talked to my File Manager today, saying I accept their offer. He said ok, we'll be in touch with you again around June/July, just keep doing what you were doing.

He was about to hang up, so I said "that's it? I thought I'd have something to sign or papers to fill out at this point".

He said no. They just want an idea of who will accept the offers and in June or July they'll take care of everything.

So still no date to give to my current Boss. Best I can give him is "In June/July, I'll know when I'll have to quit". 

Oh well.


----------



## Logan Daly D

I got a call today,ROTP, Civi U, Logistics Air division !!!  But she said I would get an e-mail explaining it better, was I supposed to get the e-mail today as well? Because I haven't received it yet


----------



## Rgallant13

I got a call today as well.  Rotp at a civilian university.  I'm already doing my year of university so they will next year.  I'm going in as a land engineer... which I guess is a fancy word for infantry.  She told me I will receive a letter tomorrow or Monday which will give me a lot of information and I can call them if I have questions from there.

On an unrelated note, people keep using the word MOC... what does that mean?  I'm assuming it has something to do with what trade people chose?


----------



## George Wallace

;D



			
				Rgallant13 said:
			
		

> I...........  I'm going in as a land engineer... which I guess is a fancy word for infantry.



I would have thought that someone entering the CF and already in university, would have at least done some research into what they were getting into.



			
				Rgallant13 said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, people keep using the word MOC... what does that mean?  I'm assuming it has something to do with what trade people chose?



MILITARY OCCUPATION CODE

I think you really should go do some research.


----------



## derekreid

Congrats to everyone who got offers, that's pretty exciting.

Which Recruiting Centers have you all been contacted by?




			
				Rgallant13 said:
			
		

> I'm going in as a land engineer... which I guess is a fancy word for infantry.



I thought they ask you a few questions in the interview about the MOC's you chose to make sure you have an idea of the job you are (sort of) applying for? I did my interview a couple years ago now I guess though.


----------



## annieV

any ROTP nursing candidates out there hear anything yet?


----------



## prima6

Rgallant13 said:
			
		

> I got a call today as well.  Rotp at a civilian university.  I'm already doing my year of university so they will next year.  I'm going in as a land engineer... which I guess is a fancy word for infantry.  She told me I will receive a letter tomorrow or Monday which will give me a lot of information and I can call them if I have questions from there.
> 
> On an unrelated note, people keep using the word MOC... what does that mean?  I'm assuming it has something to do with what trade people chose?



Land engineering is a group of three MOSIDs, 00181, 00187 and 00341 which are Engineer, Electrical and Mechanical Engineer and Signals respectively.  As Mr. Wallace says, you should really do some research as if you don't even know what you applied for or were offered, there's no way you know what you are going to be doing.  If this is the case, I'm very surprised that you made it through the selection process.  When I applied 9 years ago the officer at the CFRC asked many very specific questions about the MOC (now MOSID) I was applying for to ensure that I knew what I would be doing as a job and that I was prepared for what that entailed (deployments, etc).


----------



## Arcany

Does anyone know what you need to score on your CFAT for the pilot trade?


----------



## George Wallace

Arcany said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what you need to score on your CFAT for the pilot trade?



No.

Scores are not advertised.  You aren't even told your score.  You will be told if you have the aptitude or not for the Trades you applied for.


----------



## prima6

Arcany said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what you need to score on your CFAT for the pilot trade?



The same as all other officer trades with the exception of AEC.


----------



## Rgallant13

I know very well what I applied for, infantry, artillery and armour.  The girl that called me said that "land engineer" is infantry.  That is what the problem is... I've researched infantry and what I applied for... I just had no idea what land engineer was.  So either we miscommunicated or something.  I don't see why the would sign me up for a land engineer when I never applied for anything even related to that.  I have researched the combat arms very heavily and I have spent hours reading information on the infantry.  I don't know anyone in the military besides the recruiters I talked to so if I am misled it is because of what I am told.  Anyways, I will call them tomorrow and straighten things out.


----------



## Machina

Hi everyone! I'm a new member here! Congrats to everyone who's been accepted into RMC; I just recieved my phone call yesterday and accepted my offer for ROTP: Pilot. Hmm... now just waiting on aircrew selection! Hope all goes well with applications!!


----------



## The Dunnminator

Machina said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm a new member here! Congrats to everyone who's been accepted into RMC; I just recieved my phone call yesterday and accepted my offer for ROTP: Pilot. Hmm... now just waiting on aircrew selection! Hope all goes well with applications!!



For Pilot or Air operations?


----------



## Machina

Sorry, probably air ops. (Haha, I didn't really listen to the recruiter who called me because of the adrenaline rush!)  My first choice was pilot, but I haven't done ACS yet, so I guess it's not really a shoe-in.


----------



## The Dunnminator

Ok, you scared me for a bit, I am in the ROTP since last year (going for pilot too) and I had another interview to get my trade assigned today. I would have found it unfair if you had your trade assigned before me. But anyway, congratulation on your acceptance!


----------



## Machina

Didn't mean to scare ya. So, this is your second year in ROTP? Is that when trades are assigned to the each of the cadets?


----------



## The Dunnminator

Haha, don't apologize for this. But yeah, the interviews have to be done by the end of march and my guess is that there is going to be a selection board that'll take the final decision.


----------



## Corey Darling

> Ok, you scared me for a bit, I am in the ROTP since last year (going for pilot too) *and I had another interview to get my trade assigned today. *I would have found it unfair if you had your trade assigned before me. But anyway, congratulation on your acceptance!



How did it go? Was it as involved as the first interview?

I'm still waiting for my interview. Can't wait


----------



## The Dunnminator

It went great, it's pretty similar to the other ones. Know your trade and it'll go great.


----------



## Dilanger

Ya..I'm in my last year of high school, I applied for rotp 2009-2010 Pilot this year, but i didnt have time to get my grades up I'm sitting at and average around 85%, math 81%, chem 89%, bio 90%, physics 80%.......So i guess i'll just take a year off school and work on getting my grades higher cause i really want ta go to the RMC....The recruiter at my CFRC said i have a good chance cause i just passed ACS on feb 7th and was told that i dont have to do it again when i apply for rotp 2010-2011.....I'm pretty sure it was my grade that was the reason for not getting selected this year cause I play lots of sports and have a good amount of volunteer hours. I was kinda stupid cause i choose engineering as my major but see i should have choosen a General sciences degree or something....

As for questions about aircrew selection we cant say much, I didnt have any previous pilot experience and still passed, I did buy that 400$ microsoft flight simulator to practice before and feel that helped SOOOO MUCH...........But they say that ACS is the real deal maker or breaker.......the acs intake the week before me only had 2 people out of 9 pass but dont get uppset about the odds cause i was right there, i thought i had failled for sure and then i was told i passed.....my intake had 5 or 6 out of 10 pass so it works both ways....

as for the guy wanting to pass air nav it's now called acso( air combat systems officer) i think........

oh by the way i dont kno if your able to do this but it would be nice if you could if you changed the topic of this thread to just rotp 2010-2011 instead of civi U


----------



## Radius

I just got the phone call today for ROTP offer. I got accepted at RMC for land engineering grouping..I'm ecstatic.  ;D 
   Congrats to everyone else who got in as well!


----------



## ACEC

Has anyone from the East coast heard anything yet?


----------



## derekreid

Nothing here yet from CFRC in Fredericton.


----------



## ACEC

Same in Halifax, and Newfoundland from what I gather.


----------



## Dilanger

how about the west coast anyone heard anything?


----------



## CEEBEE501

Nope no call for me yet?
Is the Bord done alphabetically or in order received?
That was never explaind to me


----------



## prima6

Dilanger said:
			
		

> Ya..I'm in my last year of high school, I applied for rotp 2009-2010 Pilot this year, but i didnt have time to get my grades up I'm sitting at and average around 85%, math 81%, chem 89%, bio 90%, physics 80%.......So i guess i'll just take a year off school and work on getting my grades higher cause i really want ta go to the RMC....The recruiter at my CFRC said i have a good chance cause i just passed ACS on feb 7th and was told that i dont have to do it again when i apply for rotp 2010-2011.....I'm pretty sure it was my grade that was the reason for not getting selected this year cause I play lots of sports and have a good amount of volunteer hours. I was kinda stupid cause i choose engineering as my major but see i should have choosen a General sciences degree or something....



What province are you from?  It's hard to say whether grades would be the issue or not... 85% is a pretty good average, but I do recall from my orientation at RMC in 2000 that Dr. Weir said that the selection board had to adjust grades to compare applicants from different provinces. 

When I applied in 2000 I believe I had a grade 12 average of maybe 86 or 87% and I was accepted on the early board (with engineering selected as the degree stream), so that's why I say it's hard to say if your grades would be the problem.


----------



## yuna

Dilanger said:
			
		

> how about the west coast anyone heard anything?



I'm from west coast.. nothing here.. 
by the way where in west coast are you from??


----------



## Radius

The Board sends the data on who was selected and who wasn't to the individual Recruiting Centres across the country. The person who will call you is likely the person who interviewed you earlier. The call load on each Centre shouldn't be enormous. The calls will probably come next week sometime.


----------



## yuna

Radius said:
			
		

> The Board sends the data on who was selected and who wasn't to the individual Recruiting Centres across the country. The person who will call you is likely the person who interviewed you earlier. The call load on each Centre shouldn't be enormous. The calls will probably come next week sometime.


so ultimately they call you either way?? accepted or not?


----------



## ACEC

I think by reading the other posts, some members of this board were told that they should come back next year, or after upping their marks.  I imagine they would call you either way.


----------



## bms

Nothing from my CFRC yet. I guess us Atlantic Canadians get to suffer the weekend out not knowing. 

 Fantastic...


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> Nothing from my CFRC yet. I guess us Atlantic Canadians get to suffer the weekend out not knowing.
> 
> Fantastic...


 :crybaby:


----------



## Radius

When I was phoned the Recruiting Officer told me that some buildings at RMC are under renovation so fewer are being accepted this year. I'm guessing that means things will be slightly more competitive for those who applied there.


----------



## derael

Could be a reason why the civvie U acceptances seem to outweigh the RMC ones...but thats speculation.


----------



## bms

Meh. Doesn't matter how competitive it is - they will still call us and tell us whether or not we are accepted. That, and I have lost a lot of confidence in what Recruiting staff say in indirect quotes ;D.

 Or, maybe it's because a lot of us in this thread haven't heard anything at all yet :nod:.


----------



## ACEC

bms said:
			
		

> Or, maybe it's because a lot of us in this thread haven't heard anything at all yet :nod:.



Just those like us on the Atlantic coast :, and apparently those on the Pacific coast as well...


----------



## Marshall

Radius said:
			
		

> When I was phoned the Recruiting Officer told me that some buildings at RMC are under renovation so fewer are being accepted this year. I'm guessing that means things will be slightly more competitive for those who applied there.



Well since I put RMC as #1 and no longer want it maybe thats a good thing for me haha.


----------



## ACEC

....knock on wood......lol just kidding Marshall.  It is a little frustrating to wait an extra week, but I'm sure we'll all get calls about ROTP one way or another next week...fingers crossed.....


----------



## halfro

Just got the call from my center today.  Got accepted into civvyU for land ops, just need to hear back from my Civvy universitys now.


----------



## derael

I'll trade you civvie U for RMC  ;D


----------



## Marshall

derael said:
			
		

> I'll trade you civvie U for RMC  ;D



Haha well if I get RMC ill tell them to trade with you.

I think it is easier to switch to Civvie U then it is for RMC tho?


----------



## derael

No idea.


----------



## cbuchan3

This is my first post here because it seemed every time I had a question somebody on this thread had just answered it.  Anyway, thought I would tell you all I got the call on Wednesday from the Ottawa recruiting center and got accepted into Civvy U for Land Eng.  Good luck everyone and thank you for the wealth of information.


----------



## bms

Congratulation cbuchan3.

 And that's why we posted everything we possibly could; so we could answer questions that everyone else probably had.


----------



## Radius

Here's a question for all those that were accepted into ROTP at civvie U; Were you told that you were going to do IAP this summer or some other training?


----------



## Magic

I got the no good call. They said I was not selected yet for Pilot going to RMC. They said to hold tight for next selection at the end of this month. 

My average is 84%, with plenty of volunteering and sports under my belt. Looks like competition is stiff ! 

Good luck to all still. I have my fingers crossed for the next round.


----------



## derael

Radius said:
			
		

> Here's a question for all those that were accepted into ROTP at civvie U; Were you told that you were going to do IAP this summer or some other training?



I was basically told to hold tight because that information would be coming in the near future. As of right now I have no future dates for anything yet.


----------



## derekreid

Magic said:
			
		

> I got the no good call. They said I was not selected yet for Pilot going to RMC. They said to hold tight for next selection at the end of this month.
> 
> My average is 84%, with plenty of volunteering and sports under my belt. Looks like competition is stiff !
> 
> Good luck to all still. I have my fingers crossed for the next round.



Tough one, good luck for the next round though. Did you get called today? I thought they would be closed on Saturday.


----------



## martr

Radius said:
			
		

> Here's a question for all those that were accepted into ROTP at civvie U; Were you told that you were going to do IAP this summer or some other training?



What I was told is that the offer is on the table and they'll contact me (probably the others too) in June/July and my first thing to do will be University. Nothing else before university. I was told to continue working or doing whatever I'm doing now until the very last minute before I start full time University.

It was also mentioned that the courses in May are all full of ROTP students from previous years. No room left at all and even the CEOTP recruits selected soon would only be going on course later this summer.


----------



## logairoff

Later this summer as in the August course? or do you have info that an earlier date will be available?


----------



## martr

I was told September. I don't have complete information about all the course though, so there may be an earlier one too.


----------



## halfro

my understanding is that instead of going to Basics before first year we will be doing a different course taking around the same time but they are saving basics for those who have completed a first year.


----------



## Radius

All those selected for RMC will go in mid-August for an introductory period before the start of the academic year in Sept.


----------



## krkbl

hey guys, i got a call on last Tuesday from Ottawa Recruiting centre and i've been selected for ROTP eventhough i put RMC as my first choice. I'm very happy either way and good luck to people who are still waiting!!


----------



## martr

krkbl said:
			
		

> hey guys, i got a call on last Tuesday from Ottawa Recruiting centre and i've been selected for ROTP eventhough i put RMC as my first choice. I'm very happy either way and good luck to people who are still waiting!!




You mean you've been selected for Civilian University ROTP instead of RMC?


----------



## Radius

> hey guys, i got a call on last Tuesday from Ottawa Recruiting centre and i've been selected for ROTP eventhough i put RMC as my first choice. I'm very happy either way and good luck to people who are still waiting!!



What element grouping were you selected for?


----------



## Dilanger

i'm in victoria, BC


----------



## krkbl

I believe I was selected for Land Engineer


----------



## muse

Got accepted for ROTP civvy U, crazy thing, i never applied to any civvy U. Waiting on second rmc selection. *fingers crossed*


----------



## ACEC

When is that second selection for RMC?


----------



## martr

Based on my "reply to your offer by this date", I would guess after 16 Mar 09.


----------



## dbouls

I've been biting my fingers for the last month and I finally got the call today!

I was extended an offer for CivvieU ROTP - Land Ops,

I'm already in second year at Ontario IT, and they're picking me up for my last two years here.
The only problem that I have with this is that the officer that called me said I wouldn't be doing any training this summer (which I can't wait to do). I would be doing it next summer, and I'm doing my enrollment ceremony sometime at the end of July in Toronto. 

Best of luck to the rest of you


----------



## bms

I got the call today. Only problem is no one was home  ;D. 

 Gonna call in tomorrow when the office is open.


----------



## muse

ACEC, i think the second selection date is march 24th.


----------



## ACEC

Thanks muse, just making sure.

No calls here yet, despite all the time waiting at the phone...I'm not sure if anyone around here got a phone call yet...


----------



## Radius

There have been alot more civvie U offers than RMC offers. I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Leafs_fan_85

Hi fellas, 

I have been keeping an eye on this thread for a few weeks and appreciate all the info; although, I'm sure some of you will agree, it has been slightly misleading at times. 

I was tossed aside by the first selection board, but I am still under consideration for the second round. If I had not emailed my case manager, directly, then I would not have received any information regarding my application status until mid-April. So, like many of you guys and gals, I would still be waiting for a phone call or letter that would, ultimately, not be coming for at least another month or so.

I would suggest contacting your particular case manager/recruiter if you have yet to receive an offer or rejection: It certainly beats checking your messages five times a day for a call that might not be coming for another month.

Regards.


----------



## Thanks

Thanks everyone for the good information in the thread.

My son who is now Gr12 in secondary school received a phone call from local CFRC in western Ontario today at 1:30 pm and was accepted ROTP at RMC for serving of as a aerospace engineer.

I would appreciate all of the information and wish you the best of luck in the near future.


----------



## yoman

Radius said:
			
		

> Here's a question for all those that were accepted into ROTP at civvie U; Were you told that you were going to do IAP this summer or some other training?



I was just informed that 59 anglophone (no problem with franco's) current first years (Kingston and St-Jean) and prep years will not be able to go on course this summer for our BMOQ due to a lack of instructors/room. Therefore, I wouldn't hold your breath on getting to do basic this summer even if they changed the policy on when you do basic.

I have no idea on whether the Civi U ROTP types will get to do basic this summer or not.


----------



## martr

I was informed that I'll be contacted again in June/July for the official offer. So there's no time left after that for training before Civy U.


----------



## Radius

> My son who is now Gr12 in secondary school received a phone call from local CFRC in western Ontario today at 1:30 pm and was accepted ROTP at RMC for serving of as a aerospace engineer.



My congrats.  I originally applied for that but accepted an offer to RMC for land engineering. I received no other information in the call other than that I have no basic this summer but to come in mid August. I was also told as a side not that a few dorms are being renovated, but that isn't particularly important.


----------



## Rgallant13

I was accepted on Friday for Civy U, lands ops.  I already have first year university done and I was also told I won't be doing basic training this summer.  They told me my enrollment ceremony will be sometime near the end of August.  This is from Charlottetown, PEI.  I already posted here saying all of this but I have a question.  On the letter they sent me it said I was accepted as land engineering, I called and talked to them and they said it was a mistake and it is supposed to be land operations as I applied for infantry, artillery and armour.  I'm still a little worried, if my recruiting centre told me it is a mistake, they would know right?


----------



## George Wallace

Rgallant13 said:
			
		

> I was accepted on Friday for Civy U, lands ops.  I already have first year university done and I was also told I won't be doing basic training this summer.  They told me my enrollment ceremony will be sometime near the end of August.  This is from Charlottetown, PEI.  I already posted here saying all of this but I have a question.  On the letter they sent me it said I was accepted as land engineering, I called and talked to them and they said it was a mistake and it is supposed to be land operations as I applied for infantry, artillery and armour.  I'm still a little worried, if my recruiting centre told me it is a mistake, they would know right?



Do you know the first thing about contracts?  When you go into the CFRC to sign your offer......READ IT VERY CAREFULLY ...........ASK QUESTIONS if you have to............DON'T SIGN ANYTHING YOU DO NOT AGREE WITH......MAKE SURE YOUR NAME IS SPELLED CORRECTLY..........MAKE SURE THAT THE OFFER THAT THEY GIVE YOU IS WHAT YOU WANT........It is your future.  Learn to take care of yourself.  You say you are going to university.  Act like it.


----------



## b_raakesh

Hey guys, I have been following this for a while, just registered, I applied late, about 2 weeks after Jan 15th, I applied for ROTP RMC, Air Engineer. I got past the medical and interview they said if my file is good to go by march 15th it would on the list of names for the selection committe to look at but I havent been able to confirm that my name made it in the personnel in charge of my application arent answering their phones and they arent responding by emails either. so I'm just waiting to find out if I will even be on the list for second round of selections. wat do u guys think about chances of being selected in round 2?


----------



## derael

Doesn't matter what we think.

It depends on a lot of things that are beyond anyone's control here. 

Be patient, thats all you can do.


----------



## bms

Just called in.

 I was accepted as a Senior to RMC for Land Ops. Ofcouse I accepted the offer.

 This is the greatest thing to happen to me so far  ;D.


----------



## b_raakesh

congrats! man, ill find out either way mid april after second round of selections


----------



## krkbl

congrats to everyone who got accepted. Just out of curiosity, for what term do you have to serve in the military for? I'm going into computer science in Civi U and i was selected for Land Engineering grouping. I was told that I would have to serve for 13 years (inlcuding 4 years of university) that would leave me 9 years more after the university. This seemed a little too long. Not that I mind serving in the military for a long time but just wondering how many years you guys were told that you have to serve?


----------



## George Wallace

krkbl said:
			
		

> congrats to everyone who got accepted. Just out of curiosity, for what term do you have to serve in the military for? I'm going into computer science in Civi U and i was selected for Land Engineering grouping. I was told that I would have to serve for 13 years (inlcuding 4 years of university) that would leave me 9 years more after the university. This seemed a little too long. Not that I mind serving in the military for a long time but just wondering how many years you guys were told that you have to serve?



Depending on the Trade you go into and the Education required to get you into that Trade, every person entering the CF will have Variable Ingagements.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

For my year, the VIE for most was 13 years although pilots and a few other cases with extended training have longer VIEs.


----------



## tumbling_dice

Just got the call.

ROTP at RMC for MARS Officer.

I'm in Victoria, so the west coast should be getting their calls soon.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Lyall

Just got the call....

Got accepted for Sea trades and for Civ U.

Now just waiting to hear back from Civ Us, on weather i get in with them or not   :-\


----------



## bms

Congratulations!

 It's like a huge weight gets lifted and you feel like all the waiting(up to this point anyways  >) has been worth it.

 It's just so good to see so many people from this topic being accepted.

 To those who haven't been accepted, don't lose hope. There are more selections to come. Just hang in there and you may be surprised(in a good way hopefully).


----------



## prima6

krkbl said:
			
		

> congrats to everyone who got accepted. Just out of curiosity, for what term do you have to serve in the military for? I'm going into computer science in Civi U and i was selected for Land Engineering grouping. I was told that I would have to serve for 13 years (inlcuding 4 years of university) that would leave me 9 years more after the university. This seemed a little too long. Not that I mind serving in the military for a long time but just wondering how many years you guys were told that you have to serve?



Keep in mind that you don't have to serve all 13 years of a 13 year variable intermediate engagement.  You can be released from the CF, either at your request or the CF's.  Some restrictions may apply and I'll summarize them below. 

You will incur obligatory service for your subsidized education.  Generally for ROTP this will be 5 years, though it can be less if you complete your degree with less than 30 months of subsidized education.  The rate at which obligatory service is incurred is 2 months per 1 month of subsidized education up to a maximum of 60 months.  During your period of obligatory service a release from the military is generally not approved, however, if it is you will be required to pay back an amount of money calculated based on how much obligatory service you have left and how much it cost to put you through your subsidized education.  

Another thing that can happen during your VIE, and the only officer trades this applies to are Pilot and ACSO, is a restricted release.  This period of time is 7 years for Pilot and 4 years for ACSO.  This period of time will run down concurrently with obligatory service.  Again, a voluntary release (or occupation transfer) during your restricted release is not generally approved, though AFAIK, if it is approved there is no financial penalty.

Before signing a 13 year VIE, I'd suggest reading this as a start:
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/05-05-eng.asp#ins-03-03-17

Also, when you read the paperwork along with your TOS when you are at the recruiting center to sign them at the enrollment ceremony, ask every question that you have so that you fully understand what you are signing.


----------



## derekreid

I just called my recruiting centre to see if there was any news...turns out my file was closed or something. They said they tried to contact me in the fall for an interview, I'm not sure what happened because they had no trouble getting in touch with me in the summer for Aircrew Selection...same phone number.

I guess this means I missed the selection board even though I submitted my application last January or February...how frustrating is that.

The moral is to call the recruiting centre to check up I guess.


----------



## bms

Ouch... Sorry to hear that. Especially given how far a long you were.


----------



## ACEC

I just recieved a phone call from CFRC Halifax at 1430 and I've been accepted to the RMCC for an arts degree with a land ops MOSID to be determined next May at an interview.  This is exactly what I was hoping for   I'll see the rest of the RMC first years in August.


----------



## bms

Wow... That's really creepy ACEC... I was called at 1430 on Monday and was accepted to RMCC for an arts degree in Land Ops with an MOSID to be determined before the second year of subsidized university.
Really makes you think.

 But wow, we are doing pretty good in this topic overall.

 By the way, I recieved my carbon-copy ROTP acceptence letter. It's weird how everything that was changed from the carbon-copy is bolded. Ah well, you'll understand when you see it  ;D.


----------



## derekreid

I went to CFRC Halifax to try and get my file transferred over to try and make the second board. The recruiter told me I probably wouldn't be in time for it, and I should apply again next year.

It turns out ROTP doesn't accept people for their last year of university anyway. Somehow this wasn't pointed out to me.

DEO it is...at least I got Aircrew Selection out of the way. Congrats to those who were selected.


----------



## ACEC

krkbl said:
			
		

> congrats to everyone who got accepted. Just out of curiosity, for what term do you have to serve in the military for? I'm going into computer science in Civi U and i was selected for Land Engineering grouping. I was told that I would have to serve for 13 years (inlcuding 4 years of university) that would leave me 9 years more after the university. This seemed a little too long. Not that I mind serving in the military for a long time but just wondering how many years you guys were told that you have to serve?



Throughout my application process I was told that land operations, my occupational grouping, was accompanied with a 9 year contract, 4 of those years being university.  When I received my phone call, I was told that mine was a 13 year contract.  I'm not sure, but I think you might be wondering the same thing I am.  Does anyone know if there has there been a change to the initial contract with regards to obligatory service for non-pilot trades?


----------



## muse

Not sure ACEC, but if i remember correctly the contract we signed clearly says for every month of subsidized education you require 2 months of service.


----------



## ScottS

As far as I know, the obligatory service due to ROTP and the VIE ("contract") are two completely separate things.  13 years is essentially the amount of time that the CF is required to employ you.  The obligatory service is the amount of time you must spend in the CF to make up for them paying for your tuition.  The obligatory service period will usually end well before the 13 years, and you can release at this point if you wish, however you can also stay until the 13 years is up, and you can release at this point or the CF will give you a new contract (unless they don't want you anymore )

EDIT: See prima6's post on the last page, http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/79084/post-820899.html#msg820899


----------



## tumbling_dice

VERY key part about the contract: five years is your obligatory service for the free education, but you are still signing a _13_ year contract. This means even if you have finished your obligatory service, you still agreed to serve for the full thirteen and, if the CF sees fit, they can keep you until your contract ends.  Now, from what I've heard, they often don't but they still _can_.

(At least this is the explanation I've heard, but then again I don't write the contracts)


----------



## ACEC

Thanks for the replies dice and scott, that is exactly the kind of response I was looking for.


----------



## jmhfighterpilot

I just found out that I got into RMC for Business Administration in air ops (Pilot).

This is weird because just last week I got a letter telling me I was accepted for Civi U.   Everybody says that I should go to RMC but I just don't know?


----------



## Radius

> Everybody says that I should go to RMC but I just don't know?



Personally I wouldn't even have to think twice about it, I'd definitely go for it. Free university and a salary to go with it, doesn't get much better than that. Plus you can get out before second year duty free if you think it's not for you.

Congrats on the offer


----------



## platoon_man

YAY... got selected...

ROTP 
MOSID : aerospace engineer.. WEEEEE..!!


----------



## krkbl

jmhfighterpilot said:
			
		

> I just found out that I got into RMC for Business Administration in air ops (Pilot).
> 
> This is weird because just last week I got a letter telling me I was accepted for Civi U.   Everybody says that I should go to RMC but I just don't know?



How did you get to find out that you were selected for RMC after getting selected for civi u? did u get a call?


----------



## F.Prefect

Got selected for pilot, ROTP going to St.Jean next year

quick question though, is everyone else whose doing grade 12 this year not required to submit you grade 12 marks? Do they just do it based on you grade 11 marks?


----------



## ACEC

I was told I needed to bring in my Diploma, not my marks per se.  I suppose that should be any other candidates instructions as well.


----------



## Corey Darling

> Got selected for pilot, ROTP going to St.Jean next year



Congrats !

But do you mean Air Ops?  Just making sure because you shouldn't be learning your specific MOC until after 1st year of school.


----------



## F.Prefect

Ya, I'm guessing thats what I meant. They called me a few weeks after I passed ACS (March 23-28) and told me I was in. I asked for what job and they said i was down as pilot, I'm guessing now it's just down as Air Ops.
so this means they base it on grade 11 marks if you haven't yet completed grade 12?


----------



## Dilanger

so if u used the grades before you graduated what were your grades like?


----------



## Radius

> so this means they base it on grade 11 marks if you haven't yet completed grade 12?



They will have based your selection for ROTP from your gr. 11 marks. However, they will expect you to maintain a good average and do well this year, it is still a conditional offer.


----------



## F.Prefect

Ya, that's what I had guessed it was like, thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## kincanucks

The academic portion of the selection is based on your Grade 10, 11 and whatever marks you have received for Grade 12.


----------



## Marshall

Hey all, a little late on responding. Been up in Halifax visiting and have not had a chance to post.

I got called on the 4th and was offered ROTP (Land Op's) at CivvieU in Mount Allison University. But I got it switched to Saint Mary's University in Halifax. So I got exactly what I was hoping for. 

Gratz to everyone else.


----------



## bms

Glad everything worked out for you Marshall.


----------



## Marshall

bms said:
			
		

> Glad everything worked out for you Marshall.



Yea thanks - a lot easier then I originally thought, and same to you.


----------



## bms

Hopefully I'll see you at the CFLRS for BMOQ. If all goes as planned of course  ;D.


----------



## Chops

Got accepted last week!! For Intel Officer!
Civy U, Hope i get into RMC!
I just have a question though did anybody else get told to be ready for july 18th for 
a month of basic training in the summer?  If so what does it consist of


----------



## Pelorus

Marshall said:
			
		

> Hey all, a little late on responding. Been up in Halifax visiting and have not had a chance to post.
> 
> I got called on the 4th and was offered ROTP (Land Op's) at CivvieU in Mount Allison University. But I got it switched to Saint Mary's University in Halifax. So I got exactly what I was hoping for.
> 
> Gratz to everyone else.



Interesting that they told you which Civilian University you were allowed to go to.  I wasn't aware that they made a distinction beyond RMC/Civvy U.


----------



## derael

Not as of yet.

Is anyone here planning on attending the University of Ottawa?


----------



## TimBit

Chops said:
			
		

> Got accepted last week!! For Intel Officer!
> Civy U, Hope i get into RMC!
> I just have a question though did anybody else get told to be ready for july 18th for
> a month of basic training in the summer?  If so what does it consist of



Congrats dude! FYI, it's INT O, not Intel. That'll save you some unpleasant remarks in the weeks to come.


----------



## Marshall

boot12 said:
			
		

> Interesting that they told you which Civilian University you were allowed to go to.  I wasn't aware that they made a distinction beyond RMC/Civvy U.



Hm, well they told me right off the bat which one I was going to. 



			
				Chops said:
			
		

> Got accepted last week!! For Intel Officer!
> Civy U, Hope i get into RMC!
> I just have a question though did anybody else get told to be ready for july 18th for
> a month of basic training in the summer?  If so what does it consist of



I was only told that it'll be swear-in time around then. Nothing of Basic Training. I always thought it was 2nd summer we do that.


----------



## Lumber

boot12 said:
			
		

> Interesting that they told you which Civilian University you were allowed to go to.  I wasn't aware that they made a distinction beyond RMC/Civvy U.



When I was first given acceptance to ROTP, they "told" me I was approved to go to McMaster for Engineering. I immediately told my recruiter that I hadn't even applied to McMaster, and that I hadn't even applied to Engineering at ANY of the school that I did apply to. His answer was simply, "that's fine, University of Ottawa for Economics will be alright."


----------



## Marshall

Lumber said:
			
		

> When I was first given acceptance to ROTP, they "told" me I was approved to go to McMaster for Engineering. I immediately told my recruiter that I hadn't even applied to McMaster, and that I hadn't even applied to Engineering at ANY of the school that I did apply to. His answer was simply, "that's fine, University of Ottawa for Economics will be alright."



Yea, my switch was fairly easy as well. I just had to rush a Acceptance Letter down to the CFRC Halifax to get it confirmed.


----------



## Marshall

Also, does anyone know If I have to wait for the CF to contact me to deposit my fee and choose courses for my CivvieU? Or can I do that myself right away?


----------



## Chops

hahaha thanks 'TimBit'.  I still need to get used to all these little short forms or whatever they are called. 

Im in CFRC London, and they told me july 18th i should be ready to head out for a month of Basic, 
i really havent been told anything else?
Should i get in contact with CFRC


----------



## Marshall

Chops said:
			
		

> hahaha thanks 'TimBit'.  I still need to get used to all these little short forms or whatever they are called.
> 
> Im in CFRC London, and they told me july 18th i should be ready to head out for a month of Basic,
> i really havent been told anything else?
> Should i get in contact with CFRC



Odd, I thought that basic starts in 2nd year?


----------



## Rgallant13

I was also told basic is 2nd year and enrollment ceremony is around end of July to start of August.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Well decided to phone the CFRC just now and apparently they didn't get my backcheck back from the company quick enough (even tho they called all my referances mid January) so I wasn't in the February selection board but I will be in the April one. Yay ;D


----------



## SkyHeff

Word I received from CFRC London was that enrollment is July 18th and that I will be contacted in April/May with more specifics.

As of that moment of time, I will not be attending basic this summer (was originally told I would be), and that I will probably be doing some sort of mini-basic a few weeks before the school year starts for preperation for RMC.


----------



## Marshall

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Word I received from CFRC London was that enrollment is July 18th and that I will be contacted in April/May with more specifics.
> 
> As of that moment of time, I will not be attending basic this summer (was originally told I would be), and that I will probably be doing some sort of mini-basic a few weeks before the school year starts for preperation for RMC.



That is FYOP (First Year Orientation Period) I am assuming. For you RMC people


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

FYOP does not begin until September. That mini- basic is known as Recruit Camp and for my year it was 2.5 weeks before September. The rumour mill is saying that both RMC First Years and Civi U First Years will have to partake in Recruit Camp, however take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## bms

Interesting. I am intrigued to know what we'd do for 2.5 weeks... Sounds like "Recruit Camp" is a fancy way to say "stand in line and get your kit" or maybe "get you ass up, it's time for a fitness test".

 I'm guessing details are few are far between at the moment. However I'm sure once the CFRCs know, we'll know as well.


----------



## Pelorus

Lumber said:
			
		

> When I was first given acceptance to ROTP, they "told" me I was approved to go to McMaster for Engineering. I immediately told my recruiter that I hadn't even applied to McMaster, and that I hadn't even applied to Engineering at ANY of the school that I did apply to. His answer was simply, "that's fine, University of Ottawa for Economics will be alright."



In my case, I simply told them that I had already accepted an offer and paid my admissions deposit, and was going there either way.  They didn't have a problem.

I wonder if there's ever been a case where someone fought for a different school than the one they were told to go to, and were refused.


----------



## Marshall

boot12 said:
			
		

> In my case, I simply told them that I had already accepted an offer and paid my admissions deposit, and was going there either way.  They didn't have a problem.
> 
> I wonder if there's ever been a case where someone fought for a different school than the one they were told to go to, and were refused.



Unless it is not recognized I do not see why there would ever be a problem. As long as you are accepted to the Uni of your choice.


----------



## Chops

haha its good to know whats going on to a degree i guess.  
Itll be a month of them kicking our asses,  :-\ and taking names.  

Is there anyone in London that has gotten accepted to ROTP for next year


----------



## derael

Rgallant13 said:
			
		

> I was also told basic is 2nd year and enrollment ceremony is around end of July to start of August.



 This is also the information I received although it came with the usual caveat that these things are subject to change.


----------



## Radius

The two and a half weeks in August are split up into approx. a week of administration and a week and a half of basic skills training
e.g. marching, saluting, basic military behaviour etc..


----------



## Marshall

Does anyone know when ROTP Salary starts? Is it in July? or when you start at your university or at RMC?


----------



## martr

I was told I could keep my full time job until the last minute (day before) I actually start full time at the university. From that, one could deduce that the salary will start on your first day of classes, but I could be mistaken. Two salaries at once wouldn't be too bad... even if the CF one is lower. Extra money is better than no extra money!


----------



## derael

Yes, unless you start basic before classes then the first day of classes will be when your pay starts. (or so I`m told)


----------



## Marshall

derael said:
			
		

> Yes, unless you start basic before classes then the first day of classes will be when your pay starts. (or so I`m told)



That is what I thought also. Just making sure for I can set up a summer job without hassle.


----------



## kincanucks

Marshall said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when ROTP Salary starts? Is it in July? or when you start at your university or at RMC?



When you are enrolled you will be given a leave pass with so many days of Leave Without Pay (LWOP) and once that LWOP period is complete, usually the first day of classes or the first day of training, if required, you will start to get paid for your service.  Don't spend it all at once.


----------



## Corey Darling

And don't expect the pay to just start automatically either.  There is a long winded clear-in procedure you have to do with your ULO and the Payroll/records clerks before your pay will start.

I've heard stories from my ULO that past students never caught on to this, and didn't start getting paid till January lol.


Also, the PLD will not start the same time as your first pay check. For me it didn't kick in until the third pay check i believe. It took a month approximately. So its a good idea to have lots of spare cash saved up, or a credit card to pay for rent etc while your waiting for your first few paychecks. 

And the PLD is cut in half by tax. So 850$ in victoria for PLD is really 400$

But it definitely helps a lot. After all the tax is out, we students get a respectable amount to rent a nice place if you so desire.


----------



## Marshall

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> And don't expect the pay to just start automatically either.  There is a long winded clear-in procedure you have to do with your ULO and the Payroll/records clerks before your pay will start.
> 
> I've heard stories from my ULO that past students never caught on to this, and didn't start getting paid till January lol.
> 
> 
> Also, the PLD will not start the same time as your first pay check. For me it didn't kick in until the third pay check i believe. It took a month approximately. So its a good idea to have lots of spare cash saved up, or a credit card to pay for rent etc while your waiting for your first few paychecks.
> 
> And the PLD is cut in half by tax. So 850$ in victoria for PLD is really 400$
> 
> But it definitely helps a lot. After all the tax is out, we students get a respectable amount to get a rent a nice place if you so desire.



I heard of this. A friend at RMC did not get her pay correctly started for a couple of cheques. Thank you for the information. As for this process for payroll, are you contacted about it?


----------



## Corey Darling

> As for this process for payroll, are you contacted about it?



I wasn't, no.  If I recall, when you sign your contracts, you are given dates by which time you should contact your assigned ULO.

If you don't contact them, then the Clear-in procedure will not start, and you certainly won't get paid.

Your ULO likely wont call you until way past the suggested date to see if you fell off the earth.

So, you have to make the initiative and call to make appointments with the ULO, who will help you get ready with the Clear-in procedure at the base to get set up with payroll and records.

With payroll/records, you will deal with setting up your Direct Deposit, your Will, who you want your death benefits to go to, your PLD, etc.  

This can take a couple days. 

So, you want this taken care of at least 1-2 weeks before September starts or you will likely end up missing Pay periods while the documents get processed.

The sooner you call your ULO to set an appointment, the sooner you get paid when September comes along.

If it's left until a few days before Sept, the first pay period will likely be missed.

Hope this helps

Corey

EDIT: I just remembered while typing this why, in my case, the PLD didn't kick in with my first paychecks. It was because the date of Move-in on my Rental Agreement wasn't for another few weeks (october 1st). And the PLD wont officially start until the date on the agreement.

Unfortunatly, the 1st of october (when rent was due and I moved in) was AFTER the previous paycheck on Sept 30th just a day or two before. So I had to wait until the next check on the 15th to get my first PLD amount tacked onto my pay.

So out came the credit card  

Just incase your wondering:  Pay periods are every 2 weeks, on the 15th, and 30th of the month.

If those days fall on a weekend or holiday, then the pay will come early.

Sorry for all the Edits: Running on 2 hours of sleep.  Homework  :threat:


----------



## navygravy

Hello all! Congrats on those who got into ROTP...I hope to join you.

I am currently transfering from Scotian (naval reserve unit) to the reg force and finish my last 2 years of UNI under ROTP. They screwed up my file for the first board, and rushed, i mean RUSHED my file to get in, and it got away to RMC 1 day before it was due for the second board.

I just have a couple of questions though for anyone who knows. When is the second board in march, I cannot remember the specific date. Also, did anyone get into ROTP through transfering from a reserve unit...I'm just scared that I wont get in, and I hope that this makes me more competitive. 

My recruiter said "I cant tell you you're going to get a job, but I have seen several other MARS applicants less qualified than you get through, so I would feel very confident." I felt really good about what he said, but I am scared that this is something a lot of recruiters say, and that people who are told this dont even get accepted...

hahaha sorry about unloading everything, I'm just nervous, I really want this


----------



## Marshall

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> I wasn't, no.  If I recall, when you sign your contracts, you are given dates by which time you should contact your assigned ULO.
> 
> If you don't contact them, then the Clear-in procedure will not start, and you certainly won't get paid.
> 
> Your ULO likely wont call you until way past the suggested date to see if you fell off the earth.
> 
> So, you have to make the initiative and call to make appointments with the ULO, who will help you get ready with the Clear-in procedure at the base to get set up with payroll and records.
> 
> With payroll/records, you will deal with setting up your Direct Deposit, your Will, who you want your death benefits to go to, your PLD, etc.
> 
> This can take a couple days.
> 
> So, you want this taken care of at least 1-2 weeks before September starts or you will likely end up missing Pay periods while the documents get processed.
> 
> The sooner you call your ULO to set an appointment, the sooner you get paid when September comes along.
> 
> If it's left until a few days before Sept, the first pay period will likely be missed.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Corey
> 
> EDIT: I just remembered while typing this why, in my case, the PLD didn't kick in with my first paychecks. It was because the date of Move-in on my Rental Agreement wasn't for another few weeks (october 1st). And the PLD wont officially start until the date on the agreement.
> 
> Unfortunatly, the 1st of october (when rent was due and I moved in) was AFTER the previous paycheck on Sept 30th just a day or two before. So I had to wait until the next check on the 15th to get my first PLD amount tacked onto my pay.
> 
> So out came the credit card
> 
> Just incase your wondering:  Pay periods are every 2 weeks, on the 15th, and 30th of the month.
> 
> If those days fall on a weekend or holiday, then the pay will come early.
> 
> Sorry for all the Edits: Running on 2 hours of sleep.  Homework  :threat:



Thanks for the heads up, I will definitely get in contact ASAP after I sign the dotted line.


----------



## Barts

boot12 said:
			
		

> Interesting that they told you which Civilian University you were allowed to go to.  I wasn't aware that they made a distinction beyond RMC/Civvy U.



The university itself is your posted unit.  It's part of your ETP message.  Thus, the CF needs to know where you'll be for admin purposes (support base) not to mention reimbursment of tuition.


----------



## Barts

Marshall said:
			
		

> Also, does anyone know If I have to wait for the CF to contact me to deposit my fee and choose courses for my CivvieU? Or can I do that myself right away?



Since you're accepted (congrats!) you just go ahead and register like any other civvy student.  When you do up your claim in the fall, you'll be reimbursed then.  If you need, you can get an advance on your claim in the fall in order to pay the full tuition, otherwise the paperwork's a little easier (less to go wrong) if you can go out of pocket.  (does that make sense? I'll rephrase if needed)

You got the acceptance phone call, so they'll trust you to take the steps necessary to attend class in the fall.


----------



## Marshall

Barts said:
			
		

> Since you're accepted (congrats!) you just go ahead and register like any other civvy student.  When you do up your claim in the fall, you'll be reimbursed then.  If you need, you can get an advance on your claim in the fall in order to pay the full tuition, otherwise the paperwork's a little easier (less to go wrong) if you can go out of pocket.  (does that make sense? I'll rephrase if needed)
> 
> You got the acceptance phone call, so they'll trust you to take the steps necessary to attend class in the fall.



Good information 

I learned that I can not choose classes until mid-April anyways, so I just deposited the confirmation fee and am waiting.


----------



## Logan Daly D

Hey, I was accepted on the fourth of march by phone to ROTP Civvy u, and left on a 2 week vacation a few days later, am I supposed to recieve some sort of written acceptance? The officer on the phone said they would send me an email with the details but I assumed she meant on that day, over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## The Dunnminator

You will sign the contract later this summer, they will contact you back about it.


----------



## Marshall

Logan Daly D said:
			
		

> Hey, I was accepted on the fourth of march by phone to ROTP Civvy u, and left on a 2 week vacation a few days later, am I supposed to recieve some sort of written acceptance? The officer on the phone said they would send me an email with the details but I assumed she meant on that day, over 2 weeks ago.



They do not give a whole lot of information at this point. As they told me I believe they will contact you down the road with more detailed information.


----------



## Logan Daly D

I only need to know becuase of a summer job, would there be an opportunity for me to work this summer? Or would the military be keeping me busy?  I told the manager at my regular summer job to wait to hire me because I am not sure if I will have the free time in the summer to do so.  Thanks again  

Logan Daly D


----------



## martr

For Civvy University, I was told I could work until the day before classes start.

Not sure about RMC, but it should be similar or a week or two before the actual start of classes.


----------



## Barts

Logan Daly D said:
			
		

> I only need to know becuase of a summer job, would there be an opportunity for me to work this summer? Or would the military be keeping me busy?  I told the manager at my regular summer job to wait to hire me because I am not sure if I will have the free time in the summer to do so.  Thanks again
> 
> Logan Daly D



Quick answer: Most likely.  Better answer? Talk to your CFRC.  You'll likely be on LWOP until the end of the summer anyways, and you'll be encouraged to find employment for that period as the CF will not be paying you at that point. 



			
				Logan Daly D said:
			
		

> Hey, I was accepted on the fourth of march by phone to ROTP Civvy u, and left on a 2 week vacation a few days later, am I supposed to recieve some sort of written acceptance? The officer on the phone said they would send me an email with the details but I assumed she meant on that day, over 2 weeks ago.



My phone call was made on 12 Feb 08.  My letter was dated 30 May 08.  (I don't recall getting an email...)  Letters will likely go out once CFRG has all the spots filled.


----------



## navygravy

so I got my stuff in a week ago, and just got confirmation from CFRC Halifax today that my file was actually received by RMC so I will make it for the board that is being held today, the 24th of March. I'm just a little nervous as to my GPA at the moment. My interview went well, and he said that it is competitive, along with my aptitude score. Also, even though it is a short time (3 Months) in the Reserves as a MARS Officer is also beneficial. 

I'm just wondering if anyone got a acceptance offer yet from the previous board with a low GPA. I currently have a 2.3, a C+ average at Dalhousie University (I have 2.5 years left). My recruiter told me that that should be enough, but I'm just worried, I'm hoping someone else out there has got an offer with a GPA like mine, or lower. I'm just trying to ease my mind as I wait the weeks out for my acceptance offer to come back or not. 

Also, I head a rumor that it was really good for me since I was applying as MARS. I have been told that it is very in demand, and that the Navy really needs MARS officers right now because there is a severe shortage. I was just wondering if anyone else heard that rumor.

thanks!


----------



## navygravy

I am so stressed. I am worried that I won't get picked up. This is really what I want to do with my life, a MARS Officer, and its really stressing knowing that someone a thousand miles away from me decided today to give me, or not give me, the career I want. 

I really hope my GPA stands up. I was told I look competitive, but I'm just worried this is something everyone is told to stay in the process. Ugh...I can't wait a possible couple weeks to hear back.


----------



## derekreid

BMackenzie said:
			
		

> I am so stressed. I am worried that I won't get picked up. This is really what I want to do with my life, a MARS Officer, and its really stressing knowing that someone a thousand miles away from me decided today to give me, or not give me, the career I want.
> 
> I really hope my GPA stands up. I was told I look competitive, but I'm just worried this is something everyone is told to stay in the process. Ugh...I can't wait a possible couple weeks to hear back.



This isn't going to make or break your life. If you get in, you can laugh at yourself for making such a fuss. If you don't, you can work on marks and reapply next year, or for DEO after your degree. 

There's nothing you can do about it now...what IS in your control are things to make you a better applicant for future opportunities (GPA, physical activity, volunteering, etc.).

My two cents.


----------



## derael

DEO isnt a bad go either. I know many people who went into the military through by this route and they seem very satisfied by their decision.


----------



## aesop081

BMackenzie said:
			
		

> and its really stressing knowing that someone a thousand miles away from me decided today to give me, or not give me, the career I want.



Welcome to real life. It doesnt stop there either. At every step of a military career, decisions that affect you are made by other people far removed from you.


----------



## anthonyfrancis

Read through all 41 pages of this thread - I intend to apply for ROTP this upcoming fall (for the 2010-2011 acedemic year) - and you guys have been very informative; explaining the process you had all gone through. I appreciate all the information everyone has given, has helped me out alot in establishing my career plan. Congratulations to all of you who've been accepted, and good luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## anthonyfrancis

I apologize for coming back so quickly to reply again; however, I've composed a few questions I haven't seen much of an answer for yet.

1. What was your grade average for your top 6 university level high school courses?

2. What was your grade average over all of high school?

3. How old were you when applying?

My reasoning for these questions are that I am concerned for the likelyhood of my acceptance - to be perfectly honest. I'm going to go officer regardless; if denied by ROTP (civilian university) I will be pursuing BMOQ via the primary reserves. However, the regular forces is my dream.

I am personally looking at about an 90% average for my top 6 grade 12U courses (I have already graduated from high school).

Over the entire course of high school, unfortunately, my grades are significantly lower - due to a troubled past. The average works out to roughly 70% over the entire course of my secondary education.

And on top of it all - as I have already graduated, I am probably much older than the usual crop of applicants. In addition to having already finished high school, I took an extra year to pursue the primary reserves via the co-op program since it was the most effecient means in my local area. But on that note, by the time I apply: this fall, I will be 20. Being 21 when I actually begin my post-secondary education.

I'm looking for these details from the rest of the crowd for a comparative analysis on my part. I am hoping and praying to get this opportunity. Since I've joined the Canadian Forces I've been in love with every concept, and am dedicated to a life-long career. Been trying to turn things around ever since: hence the return to acedemic success in my final year of high school.


----------



## Radius

anthonyfrancis said:
			
		

> I apologize for coming back so quickly to reply again; however, I've composed a few questions I haven't seen much of an answer for yet.
> 
> 1. What was your grade average for your top 6 university level high school courses?
> 
> 2. What was your grade average over all of high school?
> 
> 3. How old were you when applying?
> 
> My reasoning for these questions are that I am concerned for the likelyhood of my acceptance - to be perfectly honest. I'm going to go officer regardless; if denied by ROTP (civilian university) I will be pursuing BMOQ via the primary reserves. However, the regular forces is my dream.
> 
> I am personally looking at about an 90% average for my top 6 grade 12U courses (I have already graduated from high school).
> 
> Over the entire course of high school, unfortunately, my grades are significantly lower - due to a troubled past. The average works out to roughly 70% over the entire course of my secondary education.
> 
> And on top of it all - as I have already graduated, I am probably much older than the usual crop of applicants. In addition to having already finished high school, I took an extra year to pursue the primary reserves via the co-op program since it was the most effecient means in my local area. But on that note, by the time I apply: this fall, I will be 20. Being 21 when I actually begin my post-secondary education.
> 
> I'm looking for these details from the rest of the crowd for a comparative analysis on my part. I am hoping and praying to get this opportunity. Since I've joined the Canadian Forces I've been in love with every concept, and am dedicated to a life-long career. Been trying to turn things around ever since: hence the return to acedemic success in my final year of high school.



I was accepted for Fall 2009 in land engineering at RMC. My average will likely be about 90% as well. In past years I've had always and 90% or higher average (not to brag, just answering the question).
I'm currently 17.


----------



## bms

Glad we could help .

 1. My acceptance was based upon my grades from Grade 10 and 11; the only grades on my transcripts. However, I did do a few grade 12 courses last year. My grades on my transcripts were:

Biology 3201 - 93%
French 3200 - 80%
World Geography 3202 - 93%

 An average of 88.88%. 

2. Overall I had:

English 1201 - 85%
Mathematics 1201 - 90%
Biology 2201 - 96%
Science 1206 - 97%
French 2200 - 80%
Canadian History 1201 - 95%
Healthy Living - 95%

English 2201 - 85%
Mathematics 2201 - 90%
Biology 3201 - 93%
Art 2200 - 80%
Chemistry 2202 - 90%
French 3200 - 80%
World Geography 3202 - 93%

 An overall average of 89.21%.

3. I was 17 upon application and was 17 when I was accepted. Still in final year of high school.

 So you are 3 years older than us? Not really a big deal. Now, 20 years older than us would make a difference(I guess), but 3 is pretty much nothing.


----------



## anthonyfrancis

Radius said:
			
		

> I was accepted for Fall 2009 in land engineering at RMC. My average will likely be about 90% as well. In past years I've had always and 90% or higher average (not to brag, just answering the question).
> I'm currently 17.





			
				bms said:
			
		

> Glad we could help .
> 
> 1. My acceptance was based upon my grades from Grade 10 and 11; the only grades on my transcripts. However, I did do a few grade 12 courses last year. My grades on my transcripts were:
> 
> Biology 3201 - 93%
> French 3200 - 80%
> World Geography 3202 - 93%
> 
> An average of 88.88%.
> 
> 2. Overall I had:
> 
> English 1201 - 85%
> Mathematics 1201 - 90%
> Biology 2201 - 96%
> Science 1206 - 97%
> French 2200 - 80%
> Canadian History 1201 - 95%
> Healthy Living - 95%
> 
> English 2201 - 85%
> Mathematics 2201 - 90%
> Biology 3201 - 93%
> Art 2200 - 80%
> Chemistry 2202 - 90%
> French 3200 - 80%
> World Geography 3202 - 93%
> 
> An overall average of 89.21%.
> 
> 3. I was 17 upon application and was 17 when I was accepted. Still in final year of high school.
> 
> So you are 3 years older than us? Not really a big deal. Now, 20 years older than us would make a difference(I guess), but 3 is pretty much nothing.



Seems as those I am consistent with the university qualifying grades thus far - no 95%+ type averages. However; I am still concerned with my overall high school average. Looking forward to more responses - thanks for your's guys.

As for age I am 19 right now, turn 20 on 31/Aug/09. So yeah, unfortunately, I am a bit older. When I was back in my middle days of high school I was too busy being distracted to consider what I actually wanted to do with my life. Lots of respect to you other guys who have been working hard at this opportunity since you got into high school - I envy you. Looking forward to hearing more. This thread has been great thus far!


----------



## anthonyfrancis

I had actually intended to apply in the same class as you all; however, because I am in the primary reserves I was required to perform a component transfer. I had intended to transfer to the regular forces as a training development officer via the ROTP program. No one had told me that trade was not available via the ROTP, and the results: I was denied in my CT to the regs, because a BA is a pre-requisite as a training development officer (obviously). Without the compenent transfer going through, it was too late to get a reasonable ROTP application with another CT attempt. But no biggy, I am in no hurry - I am more concerned with getting this all done the right way, as opposed to the quick way.


----------



## Barts

anthonyfrancis said:
			
		

> ...1. What was your grade average for your top 6 university level high school courses?
> 
> 2. What was your grade average over all of high school?
> 
> 3. How old were you when applying?...



My rough average for grades was around 80% (some college courses included) - Remember, grades aren't everything.  They'll look at other things you do (extracurriculars, life experience, etc.)

I applied at 24, turned 26 just after starting.  Does that make being "older" at 20 seem any better?


----------



## ACEC

> ...1. What was your grade average for your top 6 university level high school courses?
> 
> 2. What was your grade average over all of high school?
> 
> 3. How old were you when applying?...



1.  Remember that every high school/ province is different.  For example...a 90% in Nova Scotia is probably scaled differently then the same mark from Ontario, or even New Brunswick.  Personally, I went through the International Baccalaureate Programme (a university prep programme, similar in intent to the old grade 13 programme in Ontario)during High School and averaged a 6 (marking is completely different).  

2.  40/45 (refer to above)  I'm no expert, but I imagine there is no concrete academic average they come to every year.  From what I've heard from this forum and the recruiting center, extra curricula rs are quite important (like the reserves  :nod

3.  17, but I wouldn't cut yourself off too prematurely as "old" , look at Barts situation:



> I applied at 24, turned 26 just after starting.  Does that make being "older" at 20 seem any better?


  ;D

Edited for for repetition


----------



## SkyHeff

Don't worry about age. I'm 23, a graduate of a 3 year college program and I've been accepted into RMC. On my aircrew last week, there were 3 others my age that are going into University and there was a 32 year old as well.

Just make your application as competitive and well rounded as you can, and you'll do fine.


----------



## oldandgrey

As the last reply stated, don't worry about your age...under the RO program the oldest is about 35. the oldest in RMC which she is under different program is 47. 

As for your grades, if you make it for the RMC ROTP and if your grades are not good enough, you will end up doing Prep year at CMR for a year. It is not easy to get into RMC, no matter what your age is... they don't look at your age at all. if you have GPA of A  or higher and you done nothing else beside studying. your chances will be low. however, if you have a C or B and volunteer you have a better chance making it into RMC. 

Just member one thing RMC is fun but it is a Hard.  

Best of luck to all.


----------



## SupersonicMax

oldandgrey said:
			
		

> Just member one thing RMC is fun but it is a Hard.



Hard?  I wouldn't say so.  One can coast along and do just fine.

Fun?  I guess I missed that part.


----------



## anthonyfrancis

I appreciate the motivational word from all. Glad to see I am not an abstract applicant due to age. And SupersonicMax - that doesn't particularly seem like the appropriate mentality for an individual attending RMC. No inspiration?


----------



## SupersonicMax

anthonyfrancis said:
			
		

> I appreciate the motivational word from all. Glad to see I am not an abstract applicant due to age. And SupersonicMax - that doesn't particularly seem like the appropriate mentality for an individual attending RMC. No inspiration?



I'm not at RMC anymore, I graduated 3 years ago.

Believe me, I had motivation when I got there.  Ask any of my peers in my squadron and year.  At first, I thought "It must be because we're first years.  I will improve with time."  Then, after the first year, into the second, third and thank god, finally the fourth, I realized that it wasn't going to get better and we kept being treated like 6 year old childs.  For a place that is supposed to educated future leader of the military, I was disapointed to say the least. 

I'll give you an example. We were stressed by some people that Academics are the number 1 priority during the academic year, yet we were not given the time for them.  On a busy week, I would stay up until 4AM to finish up homeworks, labs, projects, etc.  Yet, I had to get up at 6, even though I didn't have class until 9 in case my chain of command came into my room to make sure my recycling bin didn't have paper in it (ie: a "walkthrough").  And I would get in trouble for leaving a sheet of paper in the recycling bin...  In the mean time, some people would not give a rat's ass about anything and get the in the same trouble...  Yes, I lost inspiration after a little bit...


----------



## aesop081

anthonyfrancis said:
			
		

> that doesn't particularly seem like the appropriate mentality for an individual attending RMC. No inspiration?



He was there so he knows how it was for him.

Were you there ?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I'll give you an example. We were stressed by some people that Academics are the number 1 priority during the academic year, yet we were not given the time for them.  On a busy week, I would stay up until 4AM to finish up homeworks, labs, projects, etc.  Yet, I had to get up at 6, even though I didn't have class until 9 in case my chain of command came into my room to make sure my recycling bin didn't have paper in it (ie: a "walkthrough").  And I would get in trouble for leaving a sheet of paper in the recycling bin...  In the mean time, some people would not give a rat's *** about anything and get the in the same trouble...  Yes, I lost inspiration after a little bit...



That being said, I think it depends on the individual squadrons and leaders. This semester the CWC suspended all morning activities (parades and squadron events) during mid terms. It was a nice reprieve and allowed us to get some time to ourselves to study or do whatever. 

From what I hear from the current 4th years, things have changed and are changing at the College and it is a better time to be here. More decisions are being given to the Cadet COC, and a lot more is expected of them. I don't know how much more they get to do, but from what I hear the COC has a really big say in what happens here. 

However, there are still those who coast and it is frustrating to see a lot of people get by on the bare minimum. You can coast and get by, but from what I've seen you get out what you put in.


----------



## westcoastboy

Question for RMC Students and Alumni 
How many 1st yrs are admitted each year & how many students Graduate at the end of 4 yrs approx 
In other words what percentage VR after 1st yr..........Do ex Reserve fair better ??  because of their past experiences ?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

I don't know about each year, as I can only speak about my year. As a current first year, we entered under a different system than other years of the college. As such we have a much higher VR rate at RMC because we didn't attend training prior to getting here. 

We started with about 277 first years in August, and we are down to 250 and dropping. A large number are leaving due to being unhappy or because their freebie year is coming to an end. I know of 10 or more people pursuing VRs at the moment. As far as ex reservists, I'm not entirely sure;but, there were 4 that I know of who VRd pretty early.


----------



## westcoastboy

Thats interesting 
There are also quite a few people who drop out of Civvie Uni ( not ROTP ) even from my high school last year 2 dropped out before they had slept one night in UBC residence.
From what Supersonic Max said its nothing like anyone can describe or experience


----------



## chosun86

A bit late for this post.

I'm going for DEO as Infantry. I'm pumped about this and I was told I'd hear back April 1st. 
I've already got an undergrad from Ryerson, but I'm hoping to get into RMC for a graduate degree in the future.

Hope to see everyone at training! (If I get in that is...)


----------



## CEDE NULLIS

I am also going to be applying for ROTP 2010/2011. I am going to be at UFV for two classes in the summer semester and full time in the fall. Hopefully in that time I can achieve an acceptable GPA. It is great to hear of all the non-traditional applicants making the grade for ROTP. I have always assumed that ROTP was reserved for super high achievers straight out of high school (i.e. not me). I am 24, was in the reserves (R031) in high school and first year of college (2.5 yrs) and am in the last two months of my 4 year 3 month contract with the British Army. I am Infantry and have done two op tours; Iraq '06 (Al Amarah, Basra) and Afghan '07/'08 (Helmand). I have yet to decide on a trade or whether I will be applying for Civvy U or RMC, but will be looking into it over the next few months. I believe my main hurdle to be academic, but will work hard to change that. If anyone else is in the same boat PM me and we can compare notes on the process. Thanks to all the posters for all the excellent information that the CF website does not supply.


----------



## aviatorman

Hey, I have searched high and low for an answer to my question but had no luck finding one. I just got selected for ROTP at University of Victoria starting in September '09. I have not been sworn in yet. My question is: while I am attending class at UVIC, do I have to keep a certain GPA to stay in the ROTP program? Or, do I just need to pass everything and get a degree?

Thanks


----------



## navygravy

just wondering if there was anyone who got in through the first board and are doing a CT. I am doing one now, made it for the second board (according to CRFC everything went smoothly and I made it in time to be considered, so everything process wise is 100% for me, just have to wait on a response now)

Im just wondering if anyone knew who contacted you with the info. I heard that its not the CFRC that does it because its a CT, that I would hear from someone else. Also, for anyone that did do the CT for the first board, how long after it did you hear back???


----------



## Fide et Fortitudine

CT is done by NDHQ and if you talk to the guys doing the CT and let them know the circumstances, they can get it done fairly quickly. I had to get one done before I finished my application for ROTP, so I just made (I think) the second review board.


----------



## Red Hackle

It's too bad you didn't get a contact name of the officer handling your file. They have it in the system, at your CFRC so you can always ask for it. My experience is you are probably going to have to hound them . Should only be another couple of weeks now . Good luck.


----------



## navygravy

i was just told again today that everything with my file went through 100%, that the decision was made, but they will not release the results yet. Its annoying waiting but the CFRC is being very helpful and told me that I should hear back from the CT unit as to if I got in and then to begin the CT process full force from the reserve to reg. 

Anyone hear from them yet?


----------



## navygravy

wondering if anyone has heard back from the second board yet, the one on March 24th...


----------



## SkyHeff

Well, I just heard that my offer has been changed from RMC to Civi U. Now I have to find out if I've been accepted to any of the Civi U's I applied to. Bah. That was a curveball.


----------



## navygravy

o thats gotta suck...well you can tell them to give me your civi u and you can go to RMC hahaha


----------



## SkyHeff

Haha. I hadn't applied to RMC in the first place, so when I got the offer, I had to scramble to pick a program then.

Now it's back to the original plan, c'mon Civi U acceptance letters!


----------



## navygravy

hahahah yeah good luck on that, i hear ya on the whole flip flop thing...its kind of annoying...

i'm doing a component transfer and i contacted my file manager at NDHQ in ottawa friday after somoene at the recruiting center told me that my results may be in, that i made it to the board, so contact my manager to see the results. When i emailed him, he emailed me back at the end of the day and quickly told me he briefly looked over my file and told me I never made it in on time to make the second board.

I was upset all weekend and emailed him back explaining how someone was able to confirm with me that I made it to the board and then now I did not. I pressed him to look into it again, and today he sent me an email saying that I did make it to the board and now all we're waiting on is the results. And then after he sent more info, that i was a little confused about so I called him and he got angry with ME for calling him after I just emailed him....I explained to him that it was him who screwed up the first place and that I really just wanted clarification because online communication can be difficult and misleading sometimes....the phone call ended quickly at the end, I was just shocked that he was angry with me lol


----------



## cbuchan3

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Haha. I hadn't applied to RMC in the first place, so when I got the offer, I had to scramble to pick a program then.
> 
> Now it's back to the original plan, c'mon Civi U acceptance letters!



This is very funny because I was originally accepted for Civi U and I had applied to go to RMC so I had to scramble for an internal transfer within my University and to other Universities so that I would be in an appropriate program. Then, just last Tuesday, I got a call from my file manager saying that they screwed my file up with someone else's and that I was supposed to be accepted at RMC.  So I guess they screwed up your file with mine. I'm glad everything got worked out and I wish you the best of luck Heff18.

$160 gone with ouac applications. I still can't help but be happy though ;D


----------



## bms

Okay. So there is a Facebook group going for those who are accepted into ROTP at RMC. It is a closed group, but if you were accepted, just PM one of the admins with your Milnet screen name and a request to join the group.

 The idea behind the group is so the interested individuals can get to know a bit about the people they may spend the next 4 years of their life around.

 Drop us a line.
 http://www.facebook.com/group.php?sid=bbe410a7bf4bb6ff3bad09226209b0d0&gid=59561031828&ref=search


----------



## ACEC

bms said:
			
		

> there is a Facebook group going for those who are accepted into ROTP at RMC
> Drop us a line.
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?sid=bbe410a7bf4bb6ff3bad09226209b0d0&gid=59561031828&ref=search



It may be a small group now, but it would be great to get to know some other students attending next year.


----------



## bms

Yes, the more the merrier. Right now, we have 6 members.

 And it's not all about meeting each other. It's also a place where we can post various specifics about what's coming up, such as the dates and times we are leaving and also when the planes are stopping and such. I mean, let's say for example I take a plane from Deer Lake to Montreal and arrive at Montreal at 1330. And then let's say ACEC and oliver.smith both arrive in Montreal for the plane to Ottawa at 1345 and 1400 respectively. We'd all be there at the same time, and we could then meet up and have some people to talk to and hang with instead of just going around by yourself. Travelling alone is pretty dull.


----------



## navygravy

ha, you might have more members if the results would come back from the second board...lol i just talked to someone at the recruiting center today and they said it could be as long as 3 weeks from now.....its already been 2 weeks....


----------



## bms

I figured as much. Not only are they making you guys wait, they're slowing down the growth of our Facebook group. Grrr...  ;D

 Just hope and pray for the results ASAP. If you do that everynight, one day you'll know, and your faith in God may be strengthened.  

 In all seriousness though it's a very exciting experience when the phone rings with DND or CFRC on the display. It's great when you pick up and they give you the news or some extra information. Though it's more fulfilling when you get good news, bad news atleast means you can move forward.

 Good luck and hang in there  .


----------



## J.Johnson

And here I am questioning whether or not recruiting had forgotten about me.
I also called the C.F.R.C. today, receiving the same response: " Don't worry, it will probably only be another three weeks before you receive a reply on your status :nod:"
Wow! I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas to come, and not knowing if I'm going to end up with a lump of coal or a x-box under the tree.
Well, I hope that I end up in that Facebook group someday about 3 weeks from now ;D

Question: Has anyone been accepted as an Electrical and Mechanical Engineering officer?

P.S. *Congratulations* to everyone who has been accepted into the ROTP! I look forward to hopfully working alongside you some day!


----------



## bms

Just keep your spirits up. It's a long wait, but hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## navygravy

J.Johnson said:
			
		

> And here I am questioning whether or not recruiting had forgotten about me.
> I also called the C.F.R.C. today, receiving the same response: " Don't worry, it will probably only be another three weeks before you receive a reply on your status



Wow, three weeks?!! did they say that was the max, that it should not take any longer than three weeks, or that it wont come untill at least three weeks? this sucks for me because I have a  reserve course I have to attend at the end of the month and there is a chance it wont switch over to reg force so I dont plan on going if I get into ROTP, but I'm afraid that i will get a response while im already on course lol


----------



## MARS

BMackenzie,

If you are already loaded on a NAVRES course at the end of this month, as your last post appears to indicate, and you are thinking that you are not going to attend, then you need to tell your DivO TODAY.  As in get off this forum now and call/email your DivO.  I assume you are loaded on a MARS or BOTP course.  There are waiting lists for both right now.  For you to decide at the last minute that you don't plan to attend for anything other than a serious family issue (like death or divorce) then that will screw over someone who plans to stay with the Reserves and is waiting for that course!  What are you thinking guy?  It will piss of HQ and will reflect poorly on Cdr Oland and HMCS SCOTIAN - and you don't need any of that because things will be messy and not a whole lot of fun for you until you actually are accepted to ROTP.

I understand you are just trying to hedge your bets, but I you can't do that Brandon - not while I have officers on waiting lists for both.  Thats not not cool.  How would you feel if you were desperately waiting to get on course while someone at another unit was dithering about whether or not they were going to show up on course?  Please take a moment to consider this and bring your divisional system into the loop.


----------



## cbuchan3

J.Johnson said:
			
		

> Question: Has anyone been accepted as an Electrical and Mechanical Engineering officer?



Just a note, first year you are put into an occupational grouping and your occupation within that grouping can be changed. EME falls under Land Eng.  I applied for EME at RMC and was accepted but since my eyes are bad EME is the only occupation in Land Eng that I'm allowed to do.


----------



## NuclearEmperor

Anyone get any more acceptances? I'm still waiting for mine  ???  Does anyone know when the last round of selections is/was?


----------



## navygravy

it really cant be much longer...i mean, the board was held almost a month ago....and if you look back to when the first board was held, and when ppl started hearing responses, it is around this time. I would imagine it follows a pretty similar time frame...

I hope it comes back soon, I have been so nervous for weeks


----------



## b_raakesh

i just called the recruiting center today and they said i got accepted, i will find out the details next week. i missed the first deadline so i applied to the second round of selections. i applied for Aerospace ENG at RMC  i hope that's what i got but I'm just happy i got accepted.


----------



## navygravy

excellent!!! cograts. 

that should mean that the results are in....I will have to contact my file manager in Ottawa and find out the status for myself.


----------



## billypark

Hope some of you get into papa flight 5 sqn


----------



## CEEBEE501

WHOOT!!! got in to ROTP at my civi University (VIU Nanaimo) today. I was so excited I almost threw my phone in to some rock because I was outside. I scared the crap out of my friends when I did that  ;D


----------



## yuna

umm .. this is been a while. 
BUT.. I thought I should post up here (because a lot of people have already   ) 
that I got accepted to ROTP RMC this year for logisitics 

and yes, so very excited


----------



## b_raakesh

Mackenzie, I'm from Ottawa too, i been calling the corporal  in charge of my file everyday this week but i couldn't get through to him and i finally i just decided to call the regular number for the recruiting center and they told me i have been accepted but no details yet they said they will know by next week and that they will call me.


----------



## b_raakesh

ok so I found out details, to got Civi U, I applied for Civi U, Air Engineering, I got Civi U, Sea Eng, the Recruiter stressed the fact that I even got an offer apparently very few ppl got offer from the second round, and almost all RMC spots were taken first round, and Air Eng was pretty much all gone, so I'm going to accept, and do my first year and request a change and if they say no, I'll have to weigh my options. good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## NuclearEmperor

Congratulations to all of you who got accepted!!  :   I hope I get my call soon. Finally got a hold of the officer in charge of my file. He said that I didn't get accepted yet and there are two more selection boards. Hope those who are still waiting, including myself, make it  :-\


----------



## J.Johnson

Hi everyone. I made acceptance into the Royal Military College as an Electrical and Mechanical Engineering officer. Thank you all very much for your help. I would not have made it in without the help this forum has given me.


----------



## Radius

J.Johnson said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I made acceptance into the Royal Military College as an Electrical and Mechanical Engineering officer. Thank you all very much for your help. I would not have made it in without the help this forum has given me.



Finally, someone else going to RMC for land engineering! I don't think I've seen anyone else post acceptance for that yet. Congrats!


----------



## J.Johnson

Alright! That makes two land engineers so far.
Question: Were you part of the first or the second board?


----------



## hulan

Hi guys,

Been a while since I posted as I was a little discouraged that I didn't make it to RMC for fall of 2009...BUT I went to CFRC Corner Brook yesterday, and reviewed my file with the recruiter, and he told me that I have to make a case and it has to go to Halifax to get approval for me to  rewrite the CFAT for the 3rd time....He told me I have a good chance because I improved significantly between test one and test two....He also told me that I can go to MUN in St.Johns and start the engineering program and the Canadian Forces can "pick me up".....The bottom line is that I don't give up too easy, and I'm determined to get to either RMC or become an officer in some way or another!!....Maybe one day ill see some of you either at RMC or on a course? Who knows!!....I want to eventually get in the Air Force, and become a Airfield Engineer.....

Congrats to all those that made it! And for those that didn't; like me, DONT GIVE UP YET!  

Gregory Hulan

  :yellow:


----------



## Radius

J.Johnson said:
			
		

> Question: Were you part of the first or the second board?



I was accepted by the first board that sat in February. 
My letter of acceptance is dated Friday, Feb. 13th  ;D


----------



## ACEC

You've received a letter?  ...I guess they haven't sent all of those letters out yet...or maybe just mine...  :-\


----------



## CEEBEE501

Kinda off topic but.
Any one here from Vancouver Island?


----------



## b_raakesh

ok so i just found out that my recruiting center thought i haven't even started university, and chose to offer me Sea Eng, but im just finishing up first year aerospace eng, i applied for air eng, i hope they take that into account and reconsider, i dont know what to do with my offer should i reject it and hope it get air eng or should i accept it and then apply for occupations reassignment to air eng.


----------



## Radius

ACEC said:
			
		

> You've received a letter?



The letter came late March and I live in Ontario not far from Kingston. 
Your out in NS so that may be why you haven't recieved it yet. 
I don't have it with me at the moment, but I believe it was mailed from Borden, ON.


----------



## bms

I've recieved my letter and I live in NL.


----------



## [RICE]

I got the call yesterday, got accepted to CivU, for Armoured.  ;D (finishing my 1st year at uOttawa right now)

Apparently I'm not doing any training this summer, unfortunately.


----------



## Corey Darling

> Kinda off topic but.
> Any one here from Vancouver Island?



Yep, I'm from Nanaimo.  Attending Uvic now.


----------



## Barts

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Kinda off topic but.
> Any one here from Vancouver Island?



I'm from Saltspring (close enough?),  at UVic as well


----------



## J.Johnson

I live in Nova Scotia as well and I haven't received confirmation by mail either. Not to worry, it will come soon. I found out I made it by contacting my file manager.


----------



## ComdCFRG

Just a short note to say congratulations to everyone that has been picked up in the first and second rounds, and to say that regardless of whether or not you have been selected for ROTP (whether at a military college or for subsidisation at one of the civilian universities) or if you have not been selected in the competition, you will receive both a call and a letter.

For those of you who have not been selected and are still committed to a military career, there are other options to ROTP and I sincerely hope that you will have a look at them.

My best wishes to you all,
MKO


----------



## tumbling_dice

I'm from Victoria going to RMC in the fall.


----------



## b_raakesh

Hey, I got offered ROTP Naval Engineering, But I couldn't accept, I applied fir Air Eng, Aviation has always been a passion, I cant go back on it, I know other people would love to been have offered ROTP I think its more important that you are happy with your job so that you become an effective member of the CF.


----------



## George Wallace

b_raakesh said:
			
		

> Hey, I got offered ROTP Naval Engineering, But I couldn't accept, I applied fir Air Eng, Aviation has always been a passion, I cant go back on it, I know other people would love to been have offered ROTP I think its more important that you are happy with your job so that you become an effective member of the CF.



You do realize that you are not locked into Naval Engineering as your final occupation.  After your first year of ROTP, I believe, they have a closer look at what occupation you may go into.  Perhaps you should have researched that possibility, as I believe it has been stated several times on this site.  

It is, however, very kind of you to offer up a position for someone who didn't make the original cut.

Good Luck in your endeavors.


----------



## tumbling_dice

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You do realize that you are not locked into Naval Engineering as your final occupation.  After your first year of ROTP, I believe, they have a closer look at what occupation you may go into.  Perhaps you should have researched that possibility, as I believe it has been stated several times on this site.
> 
> It is, however, very kind of you to offer up a position for someone who didn't make the original cut.
> 
> Good Luck in your endeavors.



Not to disagree, but it is also important to note that you are not guaranteed to be able to switch and considering the amount of air engineers who got sea engineering and the fact that the Navy is dying for lack of engineers i would hazard to guess that not all of you will be able to switch.

P.S. You may want to look into marine engineering, it may not be as glamorous as on the air side but I can tell from first hand experience that you will get to involve youself with first-class people.  And the time you spend at sea is minimal compared to other Navy trades if you are worried about that.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Its a competitive process. Everyone reapplies for a trade, no matter the grouping they were accepted for. Then you compete for the spots through your file and interview process. Those who have been accepted for what they want may get the shaft in the end. Since the process for this year isn't done yet, no one really knows how it will turn out. It is easier to switch trades during your first year of ROTP but you are also not guaranteed anything. Also, those who are at RMC do come around to other jobs after their eyes are opened. I know of a couple who were accepted for marine engineering instead of air engineering, but are really starting to like the sound of the trade.


----------



## J.Johnson

I have a Question: Is it true that most of the RMC candidates were selected during the first review board? It seems as though a lot of people who were selected during the second board were given acceptance offers, but did not make RMC. Is there anyone out there who got their file sent in a little late, yet still received an acceptance offer into RMC?


----------



## tumbling_dice

Called the CFRC today and he said that I was lloking at going to RMC in September if I don't go on Basic Training.  Anyone else been told this?  I thought the date as around August 12.


----------



## Radius

Nope, I didn't hear anything like that. I was told mid-August, approx. the 12th.


----------



## b_raakesh

yea i researched it, i took a while to decide, and because the navy is in need of engineers, they said it is highly unlikely they will let me switch.


----------



## Mattrrk

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I would give my input on the subject. I also have accepted my offer to RMC, for Bachelor of Engineering. CELE (Computer and Electronics Engineer) is the job I was accepted for. I am from NS and I have not received my letter yet, but I have accepted my "official offer" stating that I was accepted to RMC for 4 years subsidized. All I know to date is that everyone will be flown to RMC before August 12-13th for the two week intro camp. Then FYOP starts in September. I also know that I have enrollment ceremony and administration in the beginning of July.


----------



## ComdCFRG

Just a couple of points based on some comments recently:

a. your offer this year is for an occupational grouping, not a specific branch.  Next year you will have the opportunity to get more information on all the occupations (and for us to get to know you a bit better as well) and then update your choices and you will have the opportunity to indicate options outside your grouping if you wish.  After your first academic year is complete, you will compete for occupations according to your updated choices based on updated military assessments and academic results.  You will be competed in your choices; if you are unsuccessful for them, you will be assigned within your grouping, or possibly outside it if you have fared particularly poorly.  Then you will have to decide whether to accept and carry on in your assigned occupation or leave the CF before the first day of your second year of classes in order to avoid repayment of your first year of subsidisation (pay and benefits).

b. in the second selection board, both those who had been selected ROTP but not originally offered ROTP/RMC or ROTP/RMCSJ plus those that were only in the second round selected for ROTP, were considered by the Colleges.  There were a number of candidates that only appeared in the second round that were selected by a military college.

For those of you who are still weighing your options on the offer you have received, don't forget that the deadline for response to the CFRC comes up next week!

Have a good weekend


----------



## Mattrrk

Has anyone received a letter of confirmation from RMC that live in Nova Scotia?


----------



## Radius

Just a reminder, for any folks who have been accepted to RMC for Fall 2009, there is a Facebook group that would be useful for networking. Search under "Royal Military College Class of 2013" and request acceptance. The group has a fair size and is continuing to grow, and we would be happy to have you join.


----------



## Charron

I'm currently 16 years old, in the cadets and I love it. Later on, I want to become a video game programmer but I don't know if going to concordia university or RMC would be better for me. Concordia has a good computer science course and RMC has computer science too but I really want to experience RMC and concordia would probably be a better choice for my career path. I can't decide where I should go. I'd like to know which university you would go to if you were in my position.


----------



## Radius

Ultimately the decision is up to you, but personally I wouldn't pass up RMC. 
Not only is it a completely a unique experience, but it is aligned with preparing your 
for your future in the military. I've been excepted there and I am going this fall; however, you should get the opinion of others who have attended RMC and can give you a better idea of life there. Many think 
highly of it, but there are also those who strongly disliked it. Look at the pros and cons carefully. 
There are a number of threads on this site that already have peoples input on their experience there;
Search them and read..


----------



## Quag

Charron said:
			
		

> I'm currently 16 years old, in the cadets and I love it. Later on, I want to become a video game programmer but I don't know if going to concordia university or RMC would be better for me. Concordia has a good computer science course and RMC has computer science too but I really want to experience RMC and concordia would probably be a better choice for my career path. I can't decide where I should go. I'd like to know which university you would go to if you were in my position.



Like Radius said, there are pros and cons to each.

Bigger question is, if you want to be a video game programmer, you should pursue a civilian career.  There are no games in the military.  Unless of course you be a civilian programmer for the VBS with Calian or whomever runs that.

Frankly put, I will close with this (likely to stir up some controversy)... I went to civy u over RMC (turned down RMC twice).  I have a plethora of friends and colleagues that went to RMC and their experiences of university life and all that goes with it were much different than mine.  Not saying in a better or worse way.  Just different.  Don't forget, at RMC, you follow a schedule and have supervisors.  An advantage to this is your studies will be better this way ;D


----------



## armchair_throwaway

You have several options actually.

1) ROTP (full time regular force): this is for aspiring CF officers. Almost everything's paid for but you will need to serve for a certain amount of years in the force before you can go back to civilian life and become a programmer.

2) RETP (part time reserve force): Only 15 students each year under this plan. You need to pay for tuition and must be part of reserve.

3) Apply for a civilian university and join the reserve.

In my opinion I think going civi U would be the best out of all options if you want to become a video game programmer. If you take option 1, you'd have to postpone your plan until after your term is over. Option 2 would be nice to just experience RMC with no obligations*, but only a few lucky candidates can get in each year. With option 3, you get to do your dream job and experience military life on a part time basis.


My major is computer science as well. If it's a good CS program, you'll learn more than just programming...like discrete math, statistic, networks, algorithm theory, memory management, software engineering, etc. You may find that not everything you learn in university will give you the experience needed to find a job, so co-op would be a good choice as well. Or just get a diploma at a good college, it's cheaper and allows you to focus your learning.


*obligations: I don't mean it in a bad way, just that serving full time will conflict with your dream job. Who knows, maybe going ROTP may convince you to stay in the force!


----------



## chris_log

Radius said:
			
		

> ...but it is aligned with preparing your
> for your future in the military.



No, not necessarilly. 

To the OP, each has its advantages and disadvantages. If you're more the self-directed type (like me), I advise civvie-u. If you like being directed, I advise RMC.


----------



## Radius

As the above posters have mentioned, there are other ways to experience the military. Another thing I should have added and nobody has yet is that you can leave RMC anytime during your first year duty free. I thought you should be aware of that since it can be very difficult to get into RMC so if you did manage to get in, you may want to just try it and see if you like it. One year isn't all that long and you'll know if it is for you or not for sure. The experience can't hurt.


----------



## b_raakesh

when is the 3rd round of selection


----------



## Marshall

Mattrrk said:
			
		

> Has anyone received a letter of confirmation from RMC that live in Nova Scotia?



I have not received an *ROTP* acceptance letter and I am in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Mattrrk

Alright, well at least I am not the only one. But you have accepted your offer? Because I accepted mine over the phone with a cpl at the CFRC. I also called him asking when letter would come and he said end of may even though people in ontario and NFLD already have theirs.


----------



## derael

Don't worry they will come. Mine just came the mail the other day... and that was in Alberta and now I have to have it forwarded to my current address in Quebec.  ;D


----------



## army RN

I am slightly confused as to what is going to happen this summer. I have been accepted to ROTP for a BScNursing. I was told that I would be enrolled July 16 and report Aug 2nd in St Jean. The CFLRS website states that civi U students report Aug 9, while everyone else here says they don't see St Jean till next summer (2010). I was hoping someone could possibly clarify (I know that no one knows for sure) If I will be going to St Jean Aug 2 or 9 and what I am to expect for this summer when and if I do report to St Jean. Will it be the first 2 or 3 weeks of BMOQ or is it just come and learn about the army and paper work?

Thanks  :yellow:  :yellow:


----------



## George Wallace

army RN (in training) said:
			
		

> I am slightly confused as to what is going to happen this summer. I have been accepted to ROTP for a BScNursing. I was told that I would be enrolled July 16 and report Aug 2nd in St Jean. The CFLRS website states that civi U students report Aug 9, while everyone else here says they don't see St Jean till next summer (2010). I was hoping someone could possibly clarify (I know that no one knows for sure) If I will be going to St Jean Aug 2 or 9 and what I am to expect for this summer when and if I do report to St Jean. Will it be the first 2 or 3 weeks of BMOQ or is it just come and learn about the army and paper work?
> 
> Thanks  :yellow:  :yellow:



First off:  Don't jump the gun and don't speculate.  Don't worry about what you may read on this or any other website.  What you do is wait and READ what is on your Message after you are enrolled.  That will clarify all doubts and questions you have.


----------



## chris_log

army RN (in training) said:
			
		

> I am slightly confused as to what is going to happen this summer. I have been accepted to ROTP for a BScNursing. I was told that I would be enrolled July 16 and report Aug 2nd in St Jean. The CFLRS website states that civi U students report Aug 9, while everyone else here says they don't see St Jean till next summer (2010). I was hoping someone could possibly clarify (I know that no one knows for sure) If I will be going to St Jean Aug 2 or 9 and what I am to expect for this summer when and if I do report to St Jean. Will it be the first 2 or 3 weeks of BMOQ or is it just come and learn about the army and paper work?
> 
> Thanks  :yellow:  :yellow:



You should be getting, in the very near future, a copy of a msg that describes where you're going, where to report etc. Don't go by what people post here re: dates and such, instead make your plans by what the official website says (i.e. if it says civvie-u students are reporting this summer on Aug 9th then be prepared for that) and then sit tight and wait for your msg. Then you'll get the definitive word on where you're going and when. 

Don't stress, if you still have questions like the one you just asked that you can't wait to have answered address them to the recruiting centre and not here.


----------



## Marshall

CFRC called me just now:

They offered me RMC if I wanted to switch from my CivvieU (I guess since I had RMC 1st originally). So I am guessing someone switched from RMC to a CivvieU. Turned it down with a thank-you though. Since I've started setting up plans for Halifax where my University is.

So if someone hasn't gotten in, there may be a slight chance still


----------



## CEEBEE501

Silly question but is any one still waiting for the paper work that was suppose to come sometime in May?
Not being impatient just wondering, since from what I have been told the military can be slow with paper work at times.
And my grad counselor keeps on hounding me for evidence of my post high-school plans, because apparently they need to send some type of form to the Ministry of Education some time soon.


----------



## ChaosTheory

Charron said:
			
		

> I'm currently 16 years old, in the cadets and I love it. Later on, I want to become a video game programmer but I don't know if going to concordia university or RMC would be better for me. Concordia has a good computer science course and RMC has computer science too but I really want to experience RMC and concordia would probably be a better choice for my career path. I can't decide where I should go. I'd like to know which university you would go to if you were in my position.



Computer/Computing Science is not Game Programming.  I am studying CS at SFU through Civvy U ROTP.  If you want to do game programming think of going to a technical college.  What you will learn in CS is applications of math.  

Also there is no "game programming" in the CF but I personally, I would like to work on the Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre at CFB Wainwright.


----------



## Marshall

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Silly question but is any one still waiting for the paper work that was suppose to come sometime in May?
> Not being impatient just wondering, since from what I have been told the military can be slow with paper work at times.
> And my grad counselor keeps on hounding me for evidence of my post high-school plans, because apparently they need to send some type of form to the Ministry of Education some time soon.



I received mine on the 9th I believe. Are you still waiting?


----------



## CEEBEE501

Well this is actually puzzling me right now, because I got something on the 7th
Is the paper work they ment that Welcome to ROTP, with all the stuff for news paper, school award.

I would assume there is more formal paper work with dates(Swearing in, the thing in St-jean for 2 weeks if it is happening) on it and such coming too?


----------



## AD

Hey All,

As a 4th year ROTP civi U student who was rejected from RMC (Math grades stank) I'd like to add my 2 cents.  Both are great in their own ways, but I can really only speak for civi U.

Going to a civilian university has allowed me to experience the life of a university student. I pay rent, groceries, phone, cable, gas, hydro, etc and I am responsible for ensuring my financial life is in order (which isn't always easy to do on ocdt pay). Going to a civilian university has allowed me to start growing up! Sort of.

The academic life at a civi U is also under your direct control. I take the courses I want, as long as I take the required courses for my degree program, the military gives me full control. The professors also give you full control of your studies. Go to class or don't go to class. They don't care who you are or what you want to do, they will fail you if you don't complete their course requirements.

You'll also be responsible for your own physical fitness! University gym memberships run pretty cheap, and you can claim it...or so I have just been informed. There are also intramural sports and fitness classes that are relatively inexpensive.

In sum, at RMC, you have a schedule which you must follow. In civi U, you are responsible for making that schedule and following it. It's all up to you in the end, which ever route you choose, the destination is the same.


----------



## Wiskers_MLD

Hey Radius, I'll see you at the IAP this summer hopefully.
I, like Allie'd forces, was accepted as a civvi U student, but unlike him my math grades (or any grades for that matter) didn't stink. But I was still not accepted to the actual campus at Kingston, and I really want to go, for the reasons opposite that of Allie'd forces. Reasons like no financial worries, kept busy with a full schedule, Morning PT and inspections. I also know that there are others who would like to go to a civvi U for the very pertinent reasons again Allie'd forces explained, and not to Kingston.

My point being, for those of you deciding on where to go, is to commit to it, because if you find yourself not enjoying it, remember that there are others who direly want to be in your position.
Please don't take this wrongly, I am very honoured to get accepted at all because the competition was really stiff this year.
Just my 2 cents to those who I may work with in the future, looking forward to it.


----------



## AD

I hope you didn't take my post as an indication that I did not desperately want to go to RMC, Whiskers_MLD. Like you, the prospect of a 24/7 military life excited me. However, I was rejected, it sucked, but I took what they offered me and I'm very happy I did.

The experiences are different, yes, but the end goal is the same; becoming an officer in the CF.

If you're lucky enough to choose between the two options, it all depends on what best suits you. Like constant direction? RMC is the way to go. Are you motivated enough to follow your own direction? Civi U is for you!
Of course, both offer elements of both. 
And at RMC you never have to deal with peace protestors trying to take your poppy on Remembrance day either!

Just as a side note: you have until the first day of your 2nd year in school to release from the CF without any financial obligation. 

Whiskers_MLD, when are you on IAP? (Send PM)


----------



## CEEBEE501

Whoot
Got the Stuff Yesterday!


----------



## tumbling_dice

Me too!


----------



## Thanks

I wonder what is the next step of a processing after confirming by telephone to go to ROTP at RMCC or when will be enrollment ceremony at local CFRC before going there.

My son graduated high school at this month a few days ago  and then we do not have any information from the local about it further "what the next is for preparing to leave home to RMCC coming on mid of August".  We would much appreciate it if anyone have an information to tell or shed a light .


----------



## Radius

Thanks said:
			
		

> I wonder what is the next step of a processing after confirming by telephone to go to ROTP at RMCC or when will be enrollment ceremony at local CFRC before going there.



You should be contacted shortly on what is happening next. If you have questions, call your CFRC. If your wondering what is happening next, your son will likely have a pre-enrollment briefing followed soon after by the enrollment ceremony itself. Then off to RMC in August.


----------



## Marshall

Hey all, have not been on forums lately due to moving and being busy.

Finished my enrollment stuff today, signed all the final papers and got my rank and other information and got put on LWOP until Aug 03  My enrollment ceremony (Halifax CFRC) is in 10 days.. wee


----------



## derael

Yeah, about the same here in Ottawa. LWOP varies but mine is until Aug 4th. Paperwork was done yesterday and enrollment is this Friday. 

Congrats.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Hmm I get to fill out my paper work on the day of my enrollment, must be a distance thing (apprx 150 km from the CFRC with my file)


----------



## Quag

Wiskers_MLD said:
			
		

> for the reasons opposite that of Allie'd forces. Reasons like no financial worries, kept busy with a full schedule, Morning PT and inspections.



Just my own observation but I think it is for the best that you ended up going to Civilian University.

You sound like you need maturing if you require the "babysitting" services of the CF.  Please don't take this the wrong way, but you need to age like a good cheddar before you will ever be competent in leading men.


----------



## chris_log

Quag said:
			
		

> Just my own observation but I think it is for the best that you ended up going to Civilian University.
> 
> You sound like you need maturing if you require the "babysitting" services of the CF.  Please don't take this the wrong way, but you need to age like a good cheddar before you will ever be competent in leading men.



Hahaha.

Civvie-u is better suited to the prospective officer who is more self-directed...RMC is better suited to those who require 'babysitting' (your words, not mine). 


As for the 'aging like good chedder' comment, allow me to share a comment made by an officer faaaaaaaaaaar superior in rank and experience then any poster here. He described RMC as an establishment that took young officers in at 18...kicked them out at 22 with absolutally no advancement in social skils or maturity (he called it 'social retardation'). 

Some food for thought.


----------



## Marshall

Piper said:
			
		

> Hahaha.
> 
> Civvie-u is better suited to the prospective officer who is more self-directed...RMC is better suited to those who require 'babysitting' (your words, not mine).
> 
> 
> As for the 'aging like good chedder' comment, allow me to share a comment made by an officer faaaaaaaaaaar superior in rank and experience then any poster here. He described RMC as an establishment that took young officers in at 18...kicked them out at 22 with absolutally no advancement in social skils or maturity (he called it 'social retardation').
> 
> Some food for thought.



That is my view also. Not trying to bash RMC in any way but what drove me to choose Civvie-U over RMC (Yes I was offered both at certain points) was the more independent living and learning how to take care of myself better on my own.. etc etc..


----------



## 097004610

I am applying for ROTP for 2010-2011 school year.  I am also going to civi U as Nursing is not offered at RMC.  I have one year of college which was a certificate program for pre-health sciences.  I don't know if I am wrong but I was told that they would take my 90% average from my college certificate program as opposed to my 75% in highschool.  Can someone maybe answer this?


----------



## George Wallace

NO Hopeful said:
			
		

> I am applying for ROTP for 2010-2011 school year.  I am also going to civi U as Nursing is not offered at RMC.  I have one year of college which was a certificate program for pre-health sciences.  I don't know if I am wrong but I was told that they would take my 90% average from my college certificate program as opposed to my 75% in highschool.  Can someone maybe answer this?



Have you tried asking the Recruiting Center?  I am sure they have the latest, greatest information on these Plans.


----------



## 097004610

So, I was told today at my recruiting office that they take your most recent grades.  They still want the old transcripts as well but I should be in good condition as my grades went up significantly.


----------



## albe8660

Spinaker said:
			
		

> Sorry I should have been more clear there.  What I should have said is "If you were to take an additional course at civvie U it would incur an additional cost."



The fact that you are taking additional courses at civvie u and incure extra costs in one semester is not the case in this matter. Having gone through this process twice in the past I know. What happens is that if you want to take electives during school that do not aide to your completion of your degree there is no additional cost to the military, the CDA and thus the CDN tax payer. If you want to justify taking courses that do not feed directly into your degree program simply state that you are taking your core courses needed for your degree but are required to take a number of elective courses to complete the required credit hours in order to obtain your degree from your specific academic institution. If you clearly outline this to your SEM and back it up with proof from an academic counciller at your university there will be no questions asked. 

On top of that may I suggest the fact that it is easier to do and ask forgiveness than it is to ask in the first place within the CDA system. The worst they are going to make you do is pay back the ~$500 cost of your one course. 

And for future ref it is possible to pay for individual classes out of your own pocket in the ROTP program (fail a class and you will find that out very quickly from what I have been told).


----------



## CEEBEE501

You are required to take 5 courses per term tho...and not all degrees have that many
for example this is my first semester

ENGL 115	F09N22	UNIVERSITY WRITING AND RESEARCH	
FRCH 100	F09N02	BEGINNING FRENCH I (FORMERLY FRCH 102)	
HIST 111	F09N01	CANADIAN HISTORY BEFORE CONFED	
POLI 151	F09N01	LAW AND POLITICS IN CANADA	
PSYC 111	F09N12	CONTEMPORARY PSYCHOLOGY I

English, Politics, and Canadian history are the only required ones for a History BA for first semester of year 1
French I am taking so I can ace that Bilingual test(hopefully), and psychology I am taking because it was interesting in HS and was the only other useful course I could take first semester


----------



## chris_log

albe8660 said:
			
		

> The fact that you are taking additional courses at civvie u and incure extra costs in one semester is not the case in this matter. Having gone through this process twice in the past I know. What happens is that if you want to take electives during school that do not aide to your completion of your degree there is no additional cost to the military, the CDA and thus the CDN tax payer. If you want to justify taking courses that do not feed directly into your degree program simply state that you are taking your core courses needed for your degree but are required to take a number of elective courses to complete the required credit hours in order to obtain your degree from your specific academic institution. If you clearly outline this to your SEM and back it up with proof from an academic counciller at your university there will be no questions asked.
> 
> On top of that may I suggest the fact that it is easier to do and ask forgiveness than it is to ask in the first place within the CDA system. The worst they are going to make you do is pay back the ~$500 cost of your one course.
> 
> And for future ref it is possible to pay for individual classes out of your own pocket in the ROTP program (fail a class and you will find that out very quickly from what I have been told).



Huh?

Every semester I sent in my list of courses to my ULO and that was that. I didn't have to justify taking any courses that were not immediatly obvious as being part of my degree. As long as I graduated at the end of my four years with the degree I started with...I could taking basket weaving 101 if I wanted and no one would say boo.


----------



## Gunner98

Piper said:
			
		

> Hahaha.
> 
> Civvie-u is better suited to the prospective officer who is more self-directed...RMC is better suited to those who require 'babysitting' (your words, not mine).
> 
> 
> As for the 'aging like good chedder' comment, allow me to share a comment made by an officer faaaaaaaaaaar superior in rank and experience then any poster here. He described RMC as an establishment that took young officers in at 18...kicked them out at 22 with absolutally no advancement in social skils or maturity (he called it 'social retardation').
> 
> Some food for thought.



Piper,

There is nothing quite as telling as an non-attributed quote bolstered by a nonsense word like "faaaaaaaaaaar" from an opinionated poster with an incomplete army.ca profile - to provide "some food for thought."

Give us some profile (after many months on the site) to assist in understanding the wealth of experience from which you speak.

Perhaps your non-attributed source would be referring to USMA or West Point as in this blog site:  http://abumuqawama.blogspot.com/2009/04/shocking-news-usma-graduates-socially.html  

"I guess when you take four years (~18 to ~21 years) in which their peers are experimenting and expanding horizons and experiencing freedom and instead put kids in wool uniforms with regimented schedules, it has an effect on where they end up in comparison with their peers."    ;D


----------



## Strike

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> You are required to take 5 courses per term tho...and not all degrees have that many...



Is there the option of taking an OPME as a DL option to count as one of your 5 courses per term?

Most OPMEs are covered in the RMC curriculum which means less to worry about on that front after grad.  How does civi U compare in that regard?  I doubt the same courses are available.


----------



## Marshall

Little over a week until the Civvie U Orientation in St. Jean,. . should be interesting to say the least haha. Who else is going?


----------



## CEEBEE501

ME ME!  ;D


----------



## Dilanger

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Kinda off topic but.
> Any one here from Vancouver Island?


 ya man kinda late but i live on the island in victoria


So question to everyone.......has anyone recieved an offer this late?


----------



## SkyHeff

Do you CiviU St Jean kids have to spend a week at your ASU? I report into my ASU on Tuesday and head to RMC for the 12th.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Do you CiviU St Jean kids have to spend a week at your ASU? I report into my ASU on Tuesday and head to RMC for the 12th.



As far as i was told its if you come from far outside the city with your support base then you have to spend the week there.

Dilanger you didnt happen to be at the enrollment on the 16 did you?


----------



## Dilanger

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Dilanger you didnt happen to be at the enrollment on the 16 did you?



No......yesterday actually I Just got my call of acceptence to the RMC Rotp.....Pilot...Air ops Yesterday......I'm so happy ever since april i've been under the impression that i was not selected.....but There is a bit of confusion...I'm selected for ROTP senior but it says my first year is at RMC st. jean.....which is confusing them becuase we are under the impression that it isonly from the Jr. guys who do the prep year... So im supposed to go down to the CFRC Victoria on tuesday since monday is B.C day.....to get all my info.... Has anyone else gotten accepted this late..... when i went down today they said there were a few people who got this rlly late call...


----------



## Marshall

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> ME ME!  ;D



Very cool CEEBEE! I am OCdt Marshall , but who knows how many Marshall's there may be haha. Should be an interesting time though.


----------



## CEEBEE501

RMC Kingston On Tuesday!

How exciting was every ones in-clearance last week!
Also did you guys from the rest of Canada get to stay at the Officers Mess If you had to stay at the base?


----------



## Marshall

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> RMC Kingston On Tuesday!
> 
> How exciting was every ones in-clearance last week!
> Also did you guys from the rest of Canada get to stay at the Officers Mess If you had to stay at the base?



In-clearance at CFB Halifax, was, interesting. Nothing "exciting" though. haha.


----------



## Tom_Swift

I'm going to be applying for both Civi U and RMC ROTP going back to pick up Calculous and redo english because of a bad time in my life that I went through. Looking to apply for BA probably Infantry w/ 80%-85% average some sports a seasonal summer job I've held for over 5 years and 200 volunteer hours. I just hope I'm competitive enough.

This summer I've dropped 20 pounds while building muscle and dropped 5 minutes off my 5k now running it in about 25. Would like to get it sub 20 in the next half year.


----------



## CEEBEE501

Soooo the Recruit "camp" in RMC was rather interesting, can now check off on my list of things to do, stay in a federally condemned building for 2 weeks.
Met some interesting people from all over Canada too which was cool.

Bravo Flight kicked other flights asses on inspections  :threat:


----------



## SkyHeff

I am currently recovering from the Champlague and Death by Powerpoint.

Echo Flight was so good we got donuts.  8)


----------



## dbouls

Delta got jerked around the most, but we definitely had the most fun.


----------



## halfro

Heff18 said:
			
		

> I am currently recovering from the Champlague and Death by Powerpoint.
> 
> Echo Flight was so good we got donuts.  8)



Hey Heff,  Echo flight as well.  I wonder how Malhan and Sadler are feeling about their choice to stay at RMC right now.   ;D I think they will do fine.


----------



## SkyHeff

They were both almost in tears as my bus left, but I'm sure they're doing fine.

I've heard of some of the things the RMC'ers are doing during Delta Week and I must admit I'm a tadbit jealous of S & M.


----------



## CEEBEE501

What no Alpha, Bravo or Charlie flight on here?

Dammit

God was I happy to be on that first bud, miss my flight tho


----------



## tumbling_dice

Hotel Flight, still here, getting owned. Although its toned down a bit in anticipation of FYOP.


----------



## Dou You

Good luck to everyone applying! I recently passed CAPSS and now I'm just waiting for an offer which seems so far away. Just a couple questions, I've read some contradicting posts that state that the degree you are going for doesn't matter, but then I've also read posts where it says the degree matters a lot. So my question is... would my Kinesiology degree help or hinder my chances of getting an Air Ops offer or does it not matter as long as it's a degree? 

Congrats on losing the 20 lbs and cutting your time down on the 5k run Tom! That's a big accomplishment considering it's only over one summer. I'm concentrating right now on lowering my 2.4 km/1.5 m run to below ten minutes (my goal is to get to 9 minutes). Doing a lot of HIIT (high intensity interval training). Helps your speed and it's one of the best ways to tone up. Then you will run well...but look better haha . But look it up if you haven't heard of it before, I highly recommend it to improve your time further.

Lastly, I'm just wondering who else is applying for Pilot? Maybe we could trade PMs? Anyways I better get going.
Cheers.


----------



## hulan

Hello all:

I am also applying for ROTP 2010-11.... I tried to get in last year but didnt get an acceptable CFAT score; the recruiter told me that I was so close to meeting the mark.... So, now I'm going to re-write it again... Im applying for Civy U as my 1st choice for NSAC w/Dalhousie -- 2yrs at NSAC, and the remanding 2yrs at Dal for an Engineering Degree.... I chose Air-Force with number one occupation choice as Construction Engineer, 2nd was Areospace Control, and the 3rd Logistics officer.... my 2nd and 3rd choice of Schools was CMR- St.Jean for the prep year, and RMC- Kingston..... 

When I got the application the other day, the recruiter gave me the new info on the Canadian Forces Military Education plans, and it said that those selected, complete BOT in July, and then go to University the following September... Just seems kinda rushed dont you think? Get straight out of Basic, and then go to the class room?

I wish everyone the best with their applications!!

Greg


----------



## CEEBEE501

So hows every ones first weeks going?

(French class is awesome very nice....ummm......classmates   )


----------



## 097004610

I was also told that Officer Training for civvy-U was in July but it is not the full 14 weeks.  I guess we finish the rest of BOT the next summer.  A question I should of asked them.  I like the idea though of going straight from basic to the classroom, keeps the adrenaline flowing!!


----------



## army RN

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Soooo the Recruit "camp" in RMC was rather interesting, can now check off on my list of things to do, stay in a federally condemned building for 2 weeks.
> Met some interesting people from all over Canada too which was cool.
> 
> Bravo Flight kicked other flights asses on inspections  :threat:



Yah but Charlie flight had the most fun


----------



## CEEBEE501

haha We had our SEM meeting today and we where reminiscing with Formosa and Walker about the good times in Kingston


----------



## army RN

yah Charlie flights highlight I would think would be the time we thought we were going to get cock but instead we got cake... Good times can't wait for BMOQ next summer...


----------



## CEEBEE501

Yah you got our damm hopes up that you might get in to trouble too, I was full of glee when i saw out of the corner of my eye what looked like you getting in trouble, but alas unlike standing at attention and mark time that night for us, that was a short lived hope.


----------



## mathabos

I have recently applied for Civi Rotp as a Log officer. I am in my second year in a business program which seems to go well with the job description. 
I completed the CFAT, medical and interview back in september. I received a call to notify me that I was on the merit list for the pre-selection in december. I am now waitting patiently for the snow to fall and december to show up. 
I have a good GPA, lots of involvement in sports and other extracurricular stuff... so im hoping to get a call and get this stress of waiting of my shoulders.

anyone know when in december the merit board meets for the decisions?


----------



## mrmat29

mathabos said:
			
		

> I have recently applied for Civi Rotp as a Log officer. I am in my second year in a business program which seems to go well with the job description.
> I completed the CFAT, medical and interview back in september. I received a call to notify me that I was on the merit list for the pre-selection in december. I am now waitting patiently for the snow to fall and december to show up.
> I have a good GPA, lots of involvement in sports and other extracurricular stuff... so im hoping to get a call and get this stress of waiting of my shoulders.
> 
> anyone know when in december the merit board meets for the decisions?



Hey, what GPA did you apply with? I had 3.9 and 4.0 for my first two terms at Waterloo (Electrical Engineering). I'm also hoping that i could make it on the merit list though my application was setback (CFAT on the 17th of November) because they accidentally closed my file.


----------



## mathabos

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> Hey, what GPA did you apply with? I had 3.9 and 4.0 for my first two terms at Waterloo (Electrical Engineering). I'm also hoping that i could make it on the merit list though my application was setback (CFAT on the 17th of November) because they accidentally closed my file.



When I applied this summer my cumulative GPA was 3.00 and I was told that my grades were great (even though I don't think so). 
I  am assuming you are applying as an electrical engineer. So with those marks I don't see the slightest problem. Remember it is not all about the highest GPA, you have to have stuff like sports, extra curricular activities and some volunteering. They like to hear that you were a captain of a team or organized activities.
Good luck on your aptitude test


----------



## mrmat29

mathabos said:
			
		

> When I applied this summer my cumulative GPA was 3.00 and I was told that my grades were great (even though I don't think so).
> I  am assuming you are applying as an electrical engineer. So with those marks I don't see the slightest problem. Remember it is not all about the highest GPA, you have to have stuff like sports, extra curricular activities and some volunteering. They like to hear that you were a captain of a team or organized activities.
> Good luck on your aptitude test



Thanks for your response. I applied for combat engineer as #1, then e&m engineer and finally communications engineer. As for extracurricular stuff, i think my stuff is pretty solid (lots of volunteering in high school, made it to ofsaa on the swim team, basketball team, soccer team, intramurals at Waterloo) but my only leadership position was in Gr. 12 when i was leader of the math club. One last thing - did they phone you to tell you that you made the merit list?


----------



## mathabos

mrmat29 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response. I applied for combat engineer as #1, then e&m engineer and finally communications engineer. As for extracurricular stuff, i think my stuff is pretty solid (lots of volunteering in high school, made it to ofsaa on the swim team, basketball team, soccer team, intramurals at Waterloo) but my only leadership position was in Gr. 12 when i was leader of the math club. One last thing - did they phone you to tell you that you made the merit list?



Yes, they called me mid october to let me know I was officially on the list. That was about 3 weeks after I completed my interview.


----------



## mrmat29

mathabos said:
			
		

> Yes, they called me mid october to let me know I was officially on the list. That was about 3 weeks after I completed my interview.



I see.. thanks for the info!


----------



## FloNightingale

Hi all!
Just in case this info is useful to anybody...I was originally told by my recruiter that I would most likely not go away to training next summer, given that I were to be selected for ROTP, because I would not have a full acceptance to university by the time the March selections were made. I was told that since I would only have a conditional offer of acceptance to university at that time, I wouldn`t be eligible for enrollment or training in 2010. However, I received a call from this same recruiter today, who informed me that in fact, I am eligible for ROTP selection in March with a conditional offer of acceptance to university. I am currently completing a Pre-health sciences program at college, therefore I would be about halfway through the program in March and thus would not have an unconditional offer to university till April 2010: I have to keep my marks high. Thanks to this info, I have hope that I may go away this year, pending that I am selected for ROTP in the first place  It`s been a big day for me


----------



## Dion.P

Hello. I am a reserve Med Tech and applied for ROTP nursing 2010-2011 (currently a 1st year student in Nursing) in the Reg Force (civi U). Just curious, who else on this forum is applying ROTP Nursing Officer?


----------



## 097004610

I am currently a 1st year nursing student and I have also applied to ROTP for 2010 intake.  What school are you at?


----------



## Dion.P

uOttawa. Yourself?


----------



## GoCanada

Well I am brand new to this forum and used the search bar, couldn't find any related topics, and am not quite sure this is in the proper category, so sorry in advance if I misplaced this topic. Anyways here we go :christmas happy:

I was wondering if going to a Civilian University with ROTP is a better option as opposed to RMC simply for the experience. To my understanding, RMC Ocdts and Ocdts in civi U receive the exact same summer training courses, such as CAP 1, CAP 2 etc, so is there more to gain from enjoying life at a civilian university while also training hard in the summer as opposed to going through a rough schedule at RMC and not having as much freedom?


----------



## Dilanger

I'm at RMC however my gf is at civi U

1) You do same trainning over the summber however it's different.. for civi u bmoq is 15 weeks and if your from RMC it's 11 or maybe even less.
2) RMC you have military trainning every week, not only that but alot of your university courses are geared towords military application even english class..
3) It's not a strech to say that RMC grades rank up faster
4) you Have so much fun at rmc, I'm home for xmas right now and I already miss it.
5) personally i didn't join the military to only train during a few months in the summer, rmc builds leadership
6) If a normal life is what you want choose civi u, but If you want to gain the most military expeirence then choose RMC


----------



## MJP

I am guessing that spelling, proper writing skills and grammar are not part of the overall curriculum 

There are a few hotly debated threads on the subject already, I think if you read through the RMC thread that is stickied, there is quite an discussion on the matter.

While I am sure Dilanger is quite pleased with his choice, the truth is that going either route conveys no special privileges nor any hindrance to one's career or learning of military subjects.  You have to do your research and choose what is best for you.


----------



## GoCanada

Ok, I will check out the stickies, sorry about that. Thank you both for your input as well. So to clarify things, if I choose to go to a civilian university with ROTP I will still have a comparable knowledge of military subjects+training in comparison with RMC cadets?


----------



## Pusser

It's been awhile and perhaps things have changed, but I don't recall being given a choice.  I applied for ROTP and was asked for my preferences.  However, in the end, I was then told which institution I would be attending.  It is also worth noting that sometimes people who start BMQ thinking they will be going to civvy U upon completion, end up being told before the end of the course that things have changed...

NB:  Even if you really want to go to RMC, you still need to apply to a few civilian schools in case you are accepted to ROTP, but not to RMC.


----------



## derael

Dilanger said:
			
		

> I'm at RMC however my gf is at civi U
> 
> 1) You do same trainning over the summber however it's different.. for civi u bmoq is 15 weeks and if your from RMC it's 11 or maybe even less.
> 2) RMC you have military trainning every week, not only that but alot of your university courses are geared towords military application even english class..
> 3) It's not a strech to say that RMC grades rank up faster
> 4) you Have so much fun at rmc, I'm home for xmas right now and I already miss it.
> 5) personally i didn't join the military to only train during a few months in the summer, rmc builds leadership
> 6) If a normal life is what you want choose civi u, but If you want to gain the most military expeirence then choose RMC



7) At CivU you have to be a big boy/big girl and take care of yourself. ie. Meals, housing, etc. 

8) Only RMC students actually believe #3. For them it justifies the completly lack of attractive women at RMC.

9) RMC doesn't build leadshership; it aids in the building of leadership. Leadership abilitlity lies with the member. There are plenty of RMC grads (and CivUs) who couldn't lead a dog on a leash.

In my case I wanted RMC, but got sent to CivU(and later realized it was probably because they evaluated my profile with my old transcript). That being said, I’m having an awesome time a uOttawa… being a bit older than most of the ROTPs the independence factor is a huge plus. There’s pros and cons to them both… most of them are quite obvious, and in the end you may or may not have the choice of where you get to go. Good Luck.


----------



## montana

GoCanada said:
			
		

> if I choose to go to a civilian university with ROTP I will still have a comparable knowledge of military subjects+training in comparison with RMC cadets?



At the end of the day you CAN have the same military knowledge by the time you are done university.
The difference is that if you go to a civilian university it is up to you to acquire that knowledge through distance education (google OPME), volunteering with a unit, etc if you want. You don't have to do so and there will not be anyone forcing you to do so.

It is all up to you if you can take care of yourself and motivate yourself to stay in shape, improve your knowledge and do so on your own I would suggest going to a civilian university and enjoying your time.

Otherwise maybe RMC would be a better choice exceptionally if you are lacking motivation and would prefer to go to a school with a smaller population (and with no girls  ;D).

4 years ago I decided to go the civi way and it was the best decision of my life of course this is my opinion and no matter what you chose you will enjoy your time.


----------



## GoCanada

Hmm thanks alot for your answers guys, I have applied to 3 civilian universities as well as RMC, so guess i'll just have to wait for them to answer to make my choice!


----------



## haidermaan

I have been trying to understand how civ rotp works but i dont think i quiet understand to my own satisfaction. I want to apply for Civ Rotp im in grade 12.   Can someone understand how it will happen from start to end.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Instead, why don't you read on the subject, come up with questions on what you don't understand?


----------



## haidermaan

im sorry i worded that wrong, it came out wrong. 
My question was how are u selected for Civ rotp im in grade 12 and i wanna apply to civ rotp how am i selected? do i have to have a acceptance from a university cause thats what i think and knw so far. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## George Wallace

haidermaan said:
			
		

> im sorry i worded that wrong, it came out wrong.
> My question was how are u selected for Civ rotp im in grade 12 and i wanna apply to civ rotp how am i selected? do i have to have a acceptance from a university cause thats what i think and knw so far. correct me if i am wrong



I might suggest that if you want to get into any institution of higher learning, including ROTP, you might want to improve your grammar, spelling, and sentence structure.  You want to at the very least appear to be educated if you want to apply.

If you are offended by the last two sentences, please read the Site Guidelines as to what we expect of the members on this site.


----------



## derael

I'm sure your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Center (CFRC) can answer your questions as they've heard them all before. Heck you can even call them. How convenient is that!?


----------



## Arcany

Fill out the forms from the CFRC (which is the CF form and the RMC questionnaire), apply for the universities you want to go for, and then on the questionnaire, you want to make sure you have your civilian university as your first choice. Then, at the very end of the application, they're going to make you write an essay for the reasons as to why you would like to attend your first choice. They'll read it and be like, oh so this guy wants to go for Civi-U under the ROTP. After that, you just wait and hope you get in.... having done the medical, interview and the CFAT successfully of course. 

Filling out the forms from the CFRC isn't enough because you also have to apply for the civilian universities you would like to go to. You need the acceptance from the civilian universities in order for the ROTP plan to work. Once the ROTP accepts you, they'll pay for the university you get accepted into.

PM me if you have any questions. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## CEEBEE501

montana said:
			
		

> At the end of the day you CAN have the same military knowledge by the time you are done university.
> The difference is that if you go to a civilian university it is up to you to acquire that knowledge through distance education (google OPME), *volunteering with a unit,* etc if you want. You don't have to do so and there will not be anyone forcing you to do so.



Honestly Really good idea!
I knew some of the CPl's at a local unit(C Scot R) and asked them, and they told me to come in and talk to the CO('s), and I have learned so much already to prepare me for BMOQ as the large majority of people left right now, because of Afghanistan and Op. Podium, are untrained Pte.'s they have me take part in the lessons(Nav, C7, patrol,first aid) & of course PT! . When not doing that, I help the Officers and senior NCO's with a large verity of tasks.
Over all an Excellent experience, would recommend!


----------



## SocialyDistorted

As the title says, I got an e-mail saying I've been rejected from ROTP based on academic performance (horrid high school average due to daddy issues and me being lazy). Now, I'm doing exceptionally well in grade 12 (over 84 avg.) and I'm rethinking my options. I did apply to other universities and am confident I'll be accepted to all of them except queen's. Now I'm debating between going back to high school for another semester so I can get Chemistry and Physics credits since they are prerequisites for entry to RMC, or going to university and re-applying to ROTP and RMC next year.

Either way, I will be re-applying to ROTP. I want this BADLY, and I'm willing to go back to High School if it means being more competitive next year. If it matters, I applied for MARS, and Pilot, and will be applying to them next year. 

My question is posed to anyone really, mainly those in ROTP or Recruiters, should I go back to High School and make myself more competitive by taking those courses and raising my overall average (get some extra community service as well i guess) or should I just go to university and re-apply from there?


----------



## Otis

If you can get in to University this year, and can afford it, I recommend going to university and re-applying for ROTP in September. Apply yourself, do really well, and those university marks will go a long way towards getting you accepted to the ROTP program next year.


----------



## gwones

Going back to your high school for the whole semester will, in my opinion, take too long. How old are you? You should consider taking upgrade courses(Independent Leaning Courses) from Continuing Education Services(aka ALC). I had horrible grade 11 and 12 marks too so I took 4 courses from there(Grade 11 and 12 Physics, Grade 12 Chemistry and Grade 12 Geometry). I finished all of them just under a few months. It is challenging since you have to learn them all by yourself and everything will depend on your own pace. BUT, on the bright side, you can complete a course in just weeks.

Another alternative, of course, would be going to a university out of your own pocket and then re-apply next year. I'm not too sure if CF values university experience(academics) higher than upgraded high-school courses but it makes sense.

By the way, independent learning courses are I think $80/course.

Good Luck


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Thanks for the replies guys. Otis, would having ~20k in loans affect my application to ROTP? And gwones, I'm 17 until April. I'll look into Cont. Ed


----------



## gwones

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys. Otis, would having ~20k in loans affect my application to ROTP? And gwones, I'm 17 until April. I'll look into Cont. Ed



Student loans? For me it didn't.


----------



## ballz

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys. Otis, would having ~20k in loans affect my application to ROTP? And gwones, I'm 17 until April. I'll look into Cont. Ed



Why would you have 20k in loans after 1 year of university?


----------



## FDO

The CF cares very little HOW much you owe. All we care about is that you don't have any debts go to collection. If no one is beating down your door for money then it's not too bad.

Otis is correct. If you get accepted into university then go for it. The CF looks at the highest level of education. So if you have a year of university and you do well then you stand a good chance.

Good luck


----------



## SocialyDistorted

The only problem with going straight to Civvie U is that I won't have gr. 11 or 12 Physics or Chem which I beleive RMC wants as a prerequisite for Arts degrees. This would automatically put me out of the running for INT and PLT and MARS because they are only offered at RMC correct?


----------



## aesop081

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> correct?



No.


----------



## tabernac

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> The only problem with going straight to Civvie U is that I won't have gr. 11 or 12 Physics or Chem which I beleive RMC wants as a prerequisite for Arts degrees. This would automatically put me out of the running for INT and PLT and MARS because they are only offered at RMC correct?



I got into the Arts program at RMC - with a 75% HS average - without having the Physics or Chem pre-reqs, so those 2 courses (In my experience) had little to no effect. And I'm MARS.


----------



## SocialyDistorted

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> I got into the Arts program at RMC - with a 75% HS average - without having the Physics or Chem pre-reqs, so those 2 courses (In my experience) had little to no effect. And I'm MARS.



Wow, I guess this year must have been really competitive or something :S

Either that or an 86 avg doesnt make up for a 65 avg last year


----------



## CFR FCS

Your competitiveness was partially based on the high school transcripts you turned in with your application. Likely your Grade 11 marks right? Once you get your Grade 12 first semester marks take them into the recruiting centre and ask fro your score to be recalculated.

I suspect you were told you were not competitive just for pilot but your MARS application should still be ok? You should still be in the running for MARS. Call an talk to an Military Career Counselor (MCC) to make sure.

CFR FCS


----------



## SocialyDistorted

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Your competitiveness was partially based on the high school transcripts you turned in with your application. Likely your Grade 11 marks right? Once you get your Grade 12 first semester marks take them into the recruiting centre and ask fro your score to be recalculated.
> 
> I suspect you were told you were not competitive just for pilot but your MARS application should still be ok? You should still be in the running for MARS. Call an talk to an Military Career Counselor (MCC) to make sure.
> 
> CFR FCS



Will do, but it was a MCC that said I was ineligible for ROTP, not just Pilot.


----------



## tabernac

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> Wow, I guess this year must have been really competitive or something :S
> 
> Either that or an 86 avg doesnt make up for a 65 avg last year



One thing that you have to understand about ROTP is that it varies like the Bay of Fundy, from year to year. Sometimes huge differences can occur. Anecdotal evidence will only get you so far in a situation like this.

In my experience, several different factors come into play: region, academic history, trade selection, extra curricular activities, prior work experience, and of course, the application pool for that year. I had it all on my side. Hell, half of the application process is writing a good, coherent, multi dimensional ROTP questionnaire that exposes your strongest attributes. You play all your strong suits, tailoring what abilities you have to reflect well in the paper application that gets sent to Borden. I was lucky being from a smaller recruiting area (~20 for Edmonton & Northern Alberta, while GTA had ~40) meaning I had fewer people to compete with. I wouldn't be surprised if the provincial education systems were weighted as well. My recruiter mentioned that while my mid to high 70s average wasn't stellar, my marks displayed consistency. From what I can remember it was something like 77 in grade 10, 74 in grade 11 and 76 in grade 12. He said that my consistency marks-wise would get me bonus points. With MARS (an understrength trade) being #1 on my application it also made me more competitive. You have to understand almost everyone and their dog wants to be pilot by trade, and by virtue of choosing an occupation that is "red" it's _almost_ like a guaranteed "in," assuming you've got all your other ducks lined up in a row as well. 

For all 3 years of high school I had a part time job, with a year and a half of that being in a promoted position as a lifeguard. That reads as "leadership value" to the honchos  in Borden. That with involvement in my high school through Big Brothers/Big Sisters, student council, etc, made the application look even better. On our interview day I saw the other applicants from Edmonton and Northern AB for the first time. Some, like me, were dressed up with pressed slacks, dress shoes, tie, pullover etc, while others had worn jeans. I guessed I lucked out when it came to who else was applying.

They want well rounded people, not nerds who got a 95 average in high school and did NOTHING else besides school work. That being said, some of the OCdts here now seem to be like that........


----------



## ballz

SocialyDistorted said:
			
		

> Wow, I guess this year must have been really competitive or something :S
> 
> Either that or an 86 avg doesnt make up for a 65 avg last year



Keep in mind marks isn't everything. Unfortunately a lot of people have been convinced by their parents and teachers that their successes/failures in life will be directly dependent on their high school / post-secondary grades.



			
				cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> I was lucky being from a smaller recruiting area (~20 for Edmonton & Northern Alberta, while GTA had ~40) meaning I had fewer people to compete with.



Perhaps somebody in the know can confirm this, but I am pretty sure it's done on a national scale and which recruiting centre you apply to makes no difference.


----------



## FDO

Where your from makes no difference. ROTP is selected on a National scale. There are NO geographic quotas.


----------



## SocialyDistorted

Alright well it looks like I'm just going to go to UofO in september and re-apply

What can I do besides high marks and volunteering to make myself more compeitive?


----------



## ballz

Team sports... the more competitive the better, and if you can occupy a leadership role (aka team captain or assistant captain, or a position that is naturally a leadership role like goaltender) all the better.

I'd say team sports is probably one of the major factors with marks/aptitude/interview score. I would guess that goes a lot further than volunteer work, and if you already have volunteer work on your application, then it isn't going to go anywhere, so you might want to start resourcing your time more towards sports. If you have to choose between doing sports or volunteer work due to time/schedule constraints, I recommend choosing sports, unless someone that's more of an authority on the subject like FDO says otherwise.


----------



## CFR FCS

ROTP is a national selection done by CFRG with input from the Military Colleges. It matters not where you apply from in this great country of ours. You are up against all who meet the criteria and who get merit listed.


----------



## gwones

Hello everyone,

I would like to ask a question regarding offers of admission from civilian universities.

Is it possible to accept an admission offer from one civilian university and then accept another offer from different university later on? The reason for asking is because I just received an offer from Carleton U today for Civil ENG but unfortunately, I was having a difficult time making a decision as I am not yet sure which occupation will be offered to me from the ROTP selection board(which I won't find out until the end of March). Also, this offer from Carleton U is only good for three weeks so I have to accept or decline before March 15th.

Besides Carleton U(Construction ENGR O), I applied to Ryerson U for Management(LOG O) and Guelph U for Economics(ARTY O). Those in the brackets are the occupations that I have listed on my ROTP application.

If it's possible to accept a new offer from different university later on, I would have no problem since I can just switch the admission offer according to the occupation I am given for ROTP. But, if things don't work that way, well.. either way I'll have take the risk and make some decision 

Did anyone go through a similar situation?

Also, along with the admission offer I was given a scholarship but under the document it says, "Your acceptance of our offer of admission also confirms acceptance of our scholarship offer.". I wasn't sure if I have a choice to decline it or not since, according to a few searched posts, you are not allowed to "double-dip".

Thank you for reading this post! and good luck everyone


----------



## macknightcr

I have applied to RMC and really only want to go there.  I have recently applied to a few other schools just in case I am awarded an ROTP scholarship, but not accepted to RMC.  My question is about salary while at a Civi U, the CF pays for tuition, but do you also recieve a salary?  Also if you wish to live in student housing will they pay for it, or if you live off campus will they pay for that as well?  Is there a limit to what will be covered?  If only so much will be covered and you have other expenses come up are you allowed to have a job?


----------



## gwones

From the information that I've gathered in this forum,



			
				macknightcr said:
			
		

> My question is about salary while at a Civi U, the CF pays for tuition, but do you also recieve a salary?



Yes.



> Also if you wish to live in student housing will they pay for it, or if you live off campus will they pay for that as well?



No. It will be your(our) responsibility to find a housing in or off campus. So it will not be covered by CF. Search for PLD in this forum. It's a Post Living Differential in which you may be qualified for extra money every month.



> Is there a limit to what will be covered?  If only so much will be covered and you have other expenses come up are you allowed to have a job?



Basically anything that are directly related to school, it's covered(books, lab, tuition). Also I remember reading from this forum that you can claim transit pass and gym membership if you happen to purchase one. About the part-time job, you can have one as long as you are permitted by the upper to do so.


----------



## macknightcr

Is the salary the same as those who attend RMC? $17 K I think.


----------



## gwones

macknightcr said:
			
		

> Is the salary the same as those who attend RMC? $17 K I think.



Yes, somewhere around that figure.

1st years = $1,465
2nd years = $1,495
3rd years = $1,530
4th years = $1,558

Taken from http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/pay-sol/pr-sol/rfor-ofr-eng.asp


----------



## macknightcr

And take home is roughly $1200?  Or are those figures with taxes already taken out?


----------



## nic.f

Hi Guys

I hope to be attending Ryerson for Aerospace come September, I was just wondering if there are any other Ryerson hopefuls in here!

In regards to PLD, I live in Toronto, and will continue to live in Toronto during the course of my years at university, however I will no longer be working ( as part of the ROTP agreement) and it will be extremely difficult to pay rent with the salary provided. I know PLD is an option and have read up on it, but I do have some lingering questions:  Does that only apply if I am relocated? Or can I claim it as an Officer Cadet to assist in paying rent?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## breezie

Lumber said:
			
		

> Going down to USMA is most definitely not a booze-soaked jaunt. It's coming up to RMC from USMA that's a booze-soaked jaunt. :cheers:



Yeah man, you should see the sorry sad faces of the USMA cadets on the day they have to go back down south, most of them definitely want to transfer up here, partially because they are of legal drinking age here! Awesome people, but I'm glad I don't go to a jail to be educated!


----------



## benny88

breezie said:
			
		

> Yeah man, you should see the sorry sad faces of the USMA cadets on the day they have to go back down south, most of them definitely want to transfer up here, partially because they are of legal drinking age here! Awesome people, but I'm glad I don't go to a jail to be educated!



Swing and a miss.


----------



## ProudofallofU

Hello Everyone,

   This is my first time posting a question on this very informative site(My hats off to you all).  I am applying to the University of Toronto as a mature student (I am 30 years of age), and I am also completing a Bridging program that is offered through Woodworth College(They are affiliated with UofT) to be considered a suitable applicant. If successful I will be automatically enrolled at the university, and I will begin my undergraduate studies.  My real concern is that the CF would frown at the fact that my Highschool grades were unsatisfactory, and I had to resort to applying as a mature student.  So what I am really asking is if there are any CF personnel here who have gone the same route (Mature Student) to enter ROTP.  I am just trying to get a heads up before heading over to my local CFRC.   Cheers.


----------



## anenggcam

ProudofallofU said:
			
		

> This is my first time posting a question on this very informative site(My hats off to you all).  I am applying to the University of Toronto as a mature student (I am 30 years of age), and I am also completing a Bridging program that is offered through Woodworth College(They are affiliated with UofT) to be considered a suitable applicant. If successful I will be automatically enrolled at the university, and I will begin my undergraduate studies.  My real concern is that the CF would frown at the fact that my Highschool grades were unsatisfactory, and I had to resort to applying as a mature student.  So what I am really asking is if there are any CF personnel here who have gone the same route (Mature Student) to enter ROTP.  I am just trying to get a heads up before heading over to my local CFRC.



ProudofallofU I think that in general if you are accepted into Uni, and for a programme that is ok for the trades that you want in the CF, then your high school marks aren't really important (only for RMC). Basically if you are in uni then you can be in ROTP. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2010newbie

ProudofallofU said:
			
		

> My real concern is that the CF would frown at the fact that my Highschool grades were unsatisfactory, and I had to resort to applying as a mature student.  So what I am really asking is if there are any CF personnel here who have gone the same route (Mature Student) to enter ROTP.  I am just trying to get a heads up before heading over to my local CFRC.   Cheers.



I applied ROTP successfully and I did not complete high school. My marks weren't that great either for the courses I did complete. I applied to a university as a mature student in preparation to my CF application. I completed the first year courses part-time and achieved good marks in those courses. I took courses I felt the CF would be looking for (English, Math, Physics) and submitted that transcript along with the high school transcript. When I applied to the universities for my ROTP application, I noticed some of them processed my application as a transfer student and others as a mature student. I think that the improved marks in the university level courses proved that I could complete the academic requirements to complete an undergrad degree and were taken more into consideration than the high school marks (which were many years old as well).


----------



## ProudofallofU

Thank you for the reassurance.  :cheers:


----------



## daindophia

Future Nursing Officer, going into 1st year at Queen's this fall!
: )


----------



## daindophia

For the Recruit Camp, what would Civy U ROTP people bring? I know RMC has a list of things to bring, but I think it's meant for RMC students since it's pretty extensive. 

- Some civilian clothing (+underwear, socks, running shoes)
- Toiletries
- Towels
- Required documents
- $150 in cash

Anything else? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Silentstriker01

If on my application I only apply to civilian universities and say I do not wish to begin my studies at RMC am I less likely to be accepted into the ROTP program? I have already outlined my reasons in the essay I was just wondering before I do the final submit. I am applying for pilot only at the moment I don't know whether this is relevant or not, just that it makes a competitive program even harder to get into. My primary concern is getting into the program.

Note: In no way am I slandering the reputation of RMC I have just decided based on my research that I prefer civilian universities lifestyle choices. That doesn't mean I wouldn't go to RMC if they offered it to me I would just rather do civi u.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nairna

This is where I get confused as well. I'm already in my second year, my program is not offered at RMC and I'm told I don't have a prerequisite for RMC, but I can still apply? There wasn't any solid information provided to me other than what sounded to me like gueses and run arounds. I'm quite confused, and slightly frustrated on the matter because if my application is less competitive because I took U data management instead of U functions for a degree in international studies which only math courses in the course calendar is data management courses anyway would to me seem incorrect on the CFs part and highly inadequate as an application structure in terms of current and relative data.

Does anyone have any information that could help clear this up?


----------



## pudd13

Nairna, I'll be honest, I have no idea what you said in your post. 

Silentstriker, my understanding is that when the applications are reviewed, and students start getting accepted, they fill the RMC slots in the ROTP program first, and then once all the RMC slots are full they will start to fill the civi university slots. However, they will put you straight into civi uni if you select that as your first choice, and there is a greater need for officers in the canadian forces then there are slots at RMC. That is to say, (and this is ONLY FROM MY UNDERSTANDING, not sure if its fact), they fill RMC first with people who have RMC as their first choice. Then, they offer the ROTP to civi uni student applicants who a) chose civi uni as their first choice, or b) didn't make it in with the group that chose RMC as number 1. If you wanted to be certain on this, it would be best to contact a recruiter, as I am sure they would have more information.

However, you mention that if you were offered RMC, you would take it. So, it is HIGHLY recommended that you put on your application that you wish to attend RMC, but then list it as your second choice (or third, if there are two civi schools you would prefer over RMC). This way, you are maximizing the number of ROTP slots that you can potentially fill, while still indicating what you prefer. 

I hope that answered your question (and possibly yours nairna), and I hope all goes well with your application.


----------



## Rogo

Silentstriker- I don't know but I can tell you that it "should" not be an issue to only apply for RMC or only apply for Civy U. I was in a briefing the other day and of the say 70 of us there were around 4 pilots (still competitive) but I feel if you looked at RMC it'd be around the same amount. 

So it should not make a difference but ask a recruiter, they will know.

Nairna- Call a recruiter but...if you don't have the pre-reqs they probably would not let you change. What's wrong with continuing at your Civy U?


----------



## nairna

Rogo: nothing is wrong with it, in fact that is what I want to do, but the recruiter mentioned that I may not be eligible for ROTP because of it, but that makes absolutely no sense to me. Lol


----------



## 2010newbie

Silentstriker01 said:
			
		

> If on my application I only apply to civilian universities and say I do not wish to begin my studies at RMC am I less likely to be accepted into the ROTP program? I have already outlined my reasons in the essay I was just wondering before I do the final submit. I am applying for pilot only at the moment I don't know whether this is relevant or not, just that it makes a competitive program even harder to get into. My primary concern is getting into the program.
> 
> Note: In no way am I slandering the reputation of RMC I have just decided based on my research that I prefer civilian universities lifestyle choices. That doesn't mean I wouldn't go to RMC if they offered it to me I would just rather do civi u.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I was accepted ROTP for Pilot and I did not mention RMC anywhere in my application nor my essay. I only listed three civilian universities as my program choices.


----------



## Silentstriker01

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I was accepted ROTP for Pilot and I did not mention RMC anywhere in my application nor my essay. I only listed three civilian universities as my program choices.



Thank you, I think thats what I'm going to do then. I took your guys's advice and went down to the recruiting centre where I found out only 20 pilots are being hired this year. 2010 newbie may I ask what program you applied for at university? Did you list any other trades as your 2nd and 3rd choice? I am still going to try to get into pilot but I'm going to do some research to see what other trades might interest me.


----------



## SupersonicMax

kincanucks said:
			
		

> .  Also if a member is injured while performing that other job they would financially responsible for their medical expenses and if that injury prevents them from performing their duties as a CF member then there would be further repercussions.



How can the member be financially responsible for medial expenses if they are not allowed to use the provincial healthcare system (which they would be able to use if they weren't in the service and got injured at work)?  I tough free healthcare was one of the basic rights in Canada?


----------



## Zoomie

This thread spans half a decade....


----------



## SupersonicMax

Holy shite!  I did not look at the date prior to posting.  My bad!


----------



## Pusser

Silentstriker01 said:
			
		

> Note: In no way am I slandering the reputation of RMC I have just decided based on my research that *I prefer civilian universities lifestyle choices*. That doesn't mean I wouldn't go to RMC if they offered it to me I would just rather do civi u.
> 
> Thanks in advance



If that's your attitude, what makes you think that you will be able to handle the CF lifestyle?  Just because you go to a civilian university doesn't mean the CF rules don't apply to you.


----------



## Pusser

nairna said:
			
		

> This is where I get confused as well. I'm already in my second year, my program is not offered at RMC and I'm told I don't have a prerequisite for RMC, but I can still apply? There wasn't any solid information provided to me other than what sounded to me like gueses and run arounds. I'm quite confused, and slightly frustrated on the matter because if my application is less competitive because I took U data management instead of U functions for a degree in international studies which only math courses in the course calendar is data management courses anyway would to me seem incorrect on the CFs part and highly inadequate as an application structure in terms of current and relative data.
> 
> Does anyone have any information that could help clear this up?


If you're already enrolled in and have completed part of an acceptable degree program, then there is a good chance you will be allowed to continue at the school where you started.  However, I recommend you include an English course in your future studies.  Everything after your first sentence above is gibberish.  If you aspire to be an officer, you need to be able to communicate effectively.


----------



## Silentstriker01

Pusser said:
			
		

> If that's your attitude, what makes you think that you will be able to handle the CF lifestyle?  Just because you go to a civilian university doesn't mean the CF rules don't apply to you.



I don't have any problem with the discipline, and as I said before, I would definitely go to RMC if offered. I have always been fascinated with the military from a very young age and always wanted a job that's more than your average 9 to 5. A job where I could fell like I've accomplished something worthwhile, and helped other people. I would rather go to Civilian University so in addition to experiencing military training during the summer I could get a feel for how the civilian world functions. I also feel I would learn more self-discipline and responsibility as I would have to organize my own time. Besides that the only other difference between the two institutions that I know of are the opportunities for fun. At RMC you get the privilege of experiencing things like rappelling, cool obstacle courses, and the rewards of a disciplined, teamwork oriented, and physically demanding environment. At civi U it's parties and women, not saying this does not exist at RMC I feel its more common at Civi u.

Both places get you to the same place so why not choose which one you would prefer?


----------



## nairna

Pusser: It actually does make sense. It's a complicated situation to which I am confused by what the CFRC is telling me. The math I have, U data management, is apparently not acceptable for ROTP, yet I am in university for a program that required a grade 12 U math. So why should my application be less competitive? Did this help clear things up? Perhaps I was writing with to much emphasis on course selection "lingo". My apologies, I do not need an English class thank you.


----------



## pudd13

Silentstriker: I think that is a perfectly legitimate reason for wanting to attend a civilian university. As you said, and something I have never considered before, is that if you attend civi u, under ROTP, you get a taste of both worlds; a "broader" education if you will. Although, in my own opinion, even though RMC is not a civilian school, there is no education more broad than the one obtained at RMC, even if you do miss out on the civi uni end of things.

Nairna, your last post by no means made sense. The situation that you are in is much clearer now with a more careful explanation. So what you are trying to say is that you are in a program at your university that required Math 12? In other words, you have Math 12, and a higher level math?


----------



## yoman

Silentstriker01 said:
			
		

> At civi U it's parties and women, not saying this does not exist at RMC I feel its more common at Civi u.



There's plenty of this at RMC... well maybe not the male/female ratio aspect of civi u but having St-Lawrence College and Queens nearby helps a lot.  :nod:


----------



## Pusser

nairna said:
			
		

> Pusser: It actually does make sense. It's a complicated situation to which I am confused by what the CFRC is telling me. The math I have, U data management, is apparently not acceptable for ROTP, yet I am in university for a program that required a grade 12 U math. So why should my application be less competitive? Did this help clear things up? Perhaps I was writing with to much emphasis on course selection "lingo". My apologies, I do not need an English class thank you.



No, your original post does not make sense and several others have also pointed this out.  I will give you some advice for the future:  when you somebody tells you that something doesn't make sense, simply saying that it does make sense, does not actually explain anything .  You certainly don't want to try that stunt with your superiors.  If you wish to be an officer, you must be able to communicate effectively, clearly and succinctly.  Do not use jargon that your audience does not understand.  Perhaps you don't need an English course, but a course in expository writing would do you well.

In answer to your actual question, if the CFRC is telling you that your degree program is not acceptable, then it's not acceptable and you won't be accepted into the program unless you change something.  Arguing with the CFRC is pointless.  Considering that the CF has far more applicants than we have spaces, no one is going to bother analyzing your program to see if actually meets the requirements.  If it's not on the "list," they simply reject the application and move on to the hundreds of others that are.  Although we normally say that any degree is acceptable for some occupations, there may be caveats.  For example, when I went through, any degree was acceptable for MARS, provided you had first year math and physics.  So I took first year math and physics as electives, even though I didn't need them for my degree.


----------



## kincanucks

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> How can the member be financially responsible for medial expenses if they are not allowed to use the provincial healthcare system (which they would be able to use if they weren't in the service and got injured at work)?  I tough free healthcare was one of the basic rights in Canada?



Well it has been a few years since I posted this, and you have now have come to that realization (you are an astute young man), the answer would be that the member would have to pay out of his/her pocket, as in cash.  When you find that completely "free healthcare" please let me know.  Cheers.


----------



## 2010newbie

Silentstriker01 said:
			
		

> 2010 newbie may I ask what program you applied for at university? Did you list any other trades as your 2nd and 3rd choice? I am still going to try to get into pilot but I'm going to do some research to see what other trades might interest me.



I'm taking Commerce and I did not put any other trades down except for Pilot.


----------



## Rogo

nairna said:
			
		

> Pusser: It actually does make sense. It's a complicated situation to which I am confused by what the CFRC is telling me. The math I have, U data management, is apparently not acceptable for ROTP, yet I am in university for a program that required a grade 12 U math. So why should my application be less competitive? Did this help clear things up? Perhaps I was writing with to much emphasis on course selection "lingo". My apologies, I do not need an English class thank you.



I had 12U Data management and I got in University and ROTP...  Should not be an issue unless your degree requires a specific pre req


----------



## nairna

LMAO! Thank you Rogo, that is pretty much exactly what I was looking for. That is quite a relief. I am pretty sure the MCC that was helping me was new as he didn't seem confident in much of the information I was receiving. This is good news though, I was getting quite concerned over this issue, it didn't make sense to me.

Thanks Rogo


----------



## runormal

Hey i'm applying to ROTP soon, and i hope to attend RMC, if i don't make it in hopefully i'll i get into Civy U Rotp.

Now the CF says you need to go to a accredited University in order to Qualify for ROTP.

Would anyone be able to give me a list of these schools located  in Ontario? I need to know for when I apply in November..

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Silentstriker01

runormal you can't go wrong with any of the major ones: U of Ottawa, Queen's, Carleton, Mcmaster, Waterloo, University of Western Ontario, U of T, Ryerson, and Guelph. I'm sure there are many more but that list presents quite a few options already! There is no definitive list that I could find online.


----------



## Rogo

nairna said:
			
		

> LMAO! Thank you Rogo, that is pretty much exactly what I was looking for. That is quite a relief. I am pretty sure the MCC that was helping me was new as he didn't seem confident in much of the information I was receiving. This is good news though, I was getting quite concerned over this issue, it didn't make sense to me.
> 
> Thanks Rogo


you are quite welcome


----------



## Dou You

Runormal: I believe any University is fine, as long as you are... 

1) in a degree program that leads to a Bachelor degree.

AND

2) in a degree program that is acceptable for your trade.

If you meet both of those requirements, I don't see why it would be turned down.


----------



## pudd13

runormal: You do not need to be already attending a university in order to qualify for civy u ROTP, but you do need to be accepted at one. By the way you were writing your question I wasn't certain if you understood that distinction. In other words, if you want to be in ROTP right out of high school, apply in september of your grade 12 year, not in september of your first year in a program at an accredited university.

And any university in Ontario will do, as long as it has the program you wish to attend. Below is a link for a list of universities in Canada by province.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_universities_in_Canada


----------



## 2010newbie

Here is the official Ontario University Application site that has more trusted information and links to other Canadian universities. It also has descriptions on the application process and undergraduate degrees available at the different universities.

http://www.ouac.on.ca/resources/


----------



## runormal

Thank you everyone, you have been a wonderful help. I'm in my 5th year of highschool at the moment. I'll be applying in a few weeks


----------



## acoldcanadian

Hi there everyone, I'd like to first say that this is my first post, after joining these forums a while ago to gather more info on ROTP. I attended the university fair 2 weeks ago and sat in on the ROTP presentation, and had a long talk with a recruiter. I want to apply to ROTP, but I would prefer to go to a Civi U. because RMC does not offer any Biology, Microbiology, or Biomedical science degrees. 

I am confused on how I will apply to ROTP before I have applied to a civillian university.. How shall I explain it.. I can't apply to any Civ uni's for another couple months i think, but talking to recruiters online and in person has informed me that the process takes months.. I'm not sure I have all that long to get all this done.. I guess the main question is do i have to wait until i get accepted to a Civi U before i can apply to ROTP??

By the way I don't think I will have too much trouble being accepted into University because I have about an 85% average in all science and math courses at university level. 

Oh, I'm currently in grade 12 as of the beginning of last month, and would anyone mind telling me if pilots are in demand or if the position is competitive or not? 

Any and all info would be greatly appreciated, and sorry if it doesn't make too much sense; it was a little hard to explain:/  


EDIT: Could someone also tell me if it is harder to get accepted to ROTP if I want to go to Civ U or if i want to go to RMC? Thanks!!


----------



## Silentstriker01

First off your thread is probably going to be moved since there is a questions about civy u thread that contains all the answers to your questions. 

Yes you can submit your ROTP paperwork before you apply to universities. I am applying for ROTP as-well and have already submitted my paperwork. You should apply for early acceptance when possible. Just put down civi U for all three of your university choices you don't have to explain it.  Well you have to write an essay on why you want to go to your first choice institution but thats part of the paperwork.)
It takes a very long time to go through all of your references, forms, transcripts etc... Followed by an aptitude test, medical, interview and Aircrew selections testing for pilot. The selection board is in January I believe. And yes I am also applying for civi U. 

The pilot trade is the most highly sought after competitive trade there is, period. My recruiter laughed when I said I was applying for pilot, he told me that usually 800 apply for pilot and they might take 20 this year. 85 average is good but many pilot applicants are in the low 90's or 89's with lots of extra curricular activities. 

You should stop by your local recruiting officer for more information. The paperwork is available here you'll to have complete the ROTP app and all the CFRC forms. 

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/downloadapplicationforms-107
http://www.rmc.ca/adm/rratq-ppqape-eng.asp


----------



## pudd13

Yes, you should definitely be applying now instead of waiting to be accepted at a civilian university. You likely will not know that you have been accepted at civilian universities until April or May, or even later, and by then, the ROTP deadline will be long gone. Apply now for ROTP, and then apply for civilian universities whenever you need to in order to make their deadlines.

The pilot trade is very very competitive; some people would say the most competitive trade to get into in the Canadian Forces. Although I still encourage you to apply for what you want to do, don't expect it to be easy to get what you want. You have to be the best in order to be accepted as a pilot. This means the best all round, not just with marks.

As for whether it's more difficult to get into the ROTP if you are civi uni as opposed to RMC, I am not sure. I have heard it is more difficult to get into RMC because there are a limited number of slots at RMC, whereas the only limit on the number of slots for the civi uni students are the predicted demands of the CF for officers. I am not totally sure, and your recruiter would be the best source of information for that.


----------



## George Wallace

pudd13 said:
			
		

> As for whether it's more difficult to get into the ROTP if you are civi uni as opposed to RMC, I am not sure. I have heard it is more difficult to get into RMC because there are a limited number of slots at RMC, whereas the only limit on the number of slots for the civi uni students are the predicted demands of the CF for officers. I am not totally sure, and your recruiter would be the best source of information for that.



You make it sound like there is an infinite amount of openings for ROTP, with only a limited amount for RMC.  There is a finite amount of monies alloted for ROTP, so not all who apply will make the cut, be it RMC or Civvie U.


----------



## 2010newbie

As an example, this year at the Recruit Camp at RMCC (which was for all students attending RMCC and civy u students from Ontario west; excluding the capital region) there were approx. 250 people. Out of those, only approx 65 were civy u, so the majority were heading to RMCC.


----------



## pudd13

I understand that there are a finite number of slots available for ROTP. What I was trying to say, and may not have been clear with, was that the number of RMC students accepted each year are limited by both the number of ROTP slots as well as the number of students they are able to accommodate at RMC. For civilian university applicants, they are limited by the number of ROTP slots, less the slots already occupied by the RMC students. Seeing as the biggest contributing factor to the number of ROTP slots would be the predicted need of officers in the CF (or, funds for the ROTP), then it can vary from year to year, depending on the funds and the need for officers. 

So what I am trying to say is that I have no idea if it would be more difficult to get into one as opposed to another.Like 2010newbie said, there were 250 people at the recruit camp this year, of which 65 were civi u. Some people might look at these numbers and interpret them as "because there are less civi u students than RMC students, it must be more difficult to be accepted as a civi u student than an RMC Cadet." I don't believe this is the case however, and I think those numbers more reflect the present need of the Canadian Forces, as well as the ability of RMC to accommodate that need.


----------



## Pusser

I think you've got it right.  My first choice was actually RMC, but went to civvi U instead.  I've never quite forgiven them for that.  I wanted the red coat more than I wanted a degree, but I digress.  I will, however, admit that the best part of civvi U is that it's a lot easier to cut class (not that this is a good thing).


----------



## Dou You

Pusser said:
			
		

> I will, however, admit that the best part of civvi U is that it's a lot easier to cut class (not that this is a good thing).



Why would you even say that? You shouldn't be saying that skipping class is the best thing about civi u, especially since this thread will be read by all new ROTP applicants. It's definitely giving them the wrong idea of the whole purpose of ROTP. It is your duty to go to class, you are getting paid to go to class, so you should be going to class. As my SEM put it, "if you're not in class you're pretty much AWOL." I understand you will miss class every so often for good reason, but saying skipping is the best part...come on.


----------



## OneMissionataTime

I think the best thing about Civ you is that you get to switch on and off while you train and when you return to your universities. Despite university being filled with drama and school work, it can never compare to the rigors of The Mega or Gagetown. You can relax slightly during the school year and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Pusser

Dou You said:
			
		

> Why would you even say that? You shouldn't be saying that skipping class is the best thing about civi u, especially since this thread will be read by all new ROTP applicants. It's definitely giving them the wrong idea of the whole purpose of ROTP. It is your duty to go to class, you are getting paid to go to class, so you should be going to class. As my SEM put it, "if you're not in class you're pretty much AWOL." I understand you will miss class every so often for good reason, but saying skipping is the best part...come on.



Touched a bit of a nerve did I?  Relax, it was a joke.


----------



## Dou You

Sorry if that came out harsh, I just wanted to make it clear to the upcoming applicants that they shouldn't want to go to Civi U just so they can get out of class more often. That's definitely no way a future Officer should think. But I definitely went over the top for some reason(cranky because of a diet possibly? haha). I just wanted the new applicants to have the right idea going into the application process. But all is good Pusser, my bad for the tone.


----------



## pudd13

Yay!


----------



## Volant

Hello, I'm a grade 12 student interested in ROTP while going to Civvy U. I've read through and digested quite a few threads here and decided to create an account to ask some questions of my own, if any of you here would be kind enough to reply.

- How does one apply to ROTP + Civvy U? I went to the university fair in downtown toronto this year and asked about it, but the representative said that ultimately RMC decides which college/university you go to, which seems to conflict with some of the threads i've seen. Is this true? What are the conditions for someone to be accepted into ROTP and go to a university/college other than RMC?

I am an 84~ average student aspiring to go down the life sciences/medical career pathway and decently fit (I believe i can pass the preliminary beep test/push-ups/etc). However, i have not been particularly active in regards to extra-curricular school activities. I've only joined Grade 9 Volleyball/Grade 11 Track and Field/Grade 12 Track and Field. I do exercise and volunteer on the side though. In terms of education, i have (or will have) all the pre-requisites to enter university.

- Also, if I am accepted into Civvy U + ROTP, is it necessary for me to crop my hair military style at any point? I know CF funds our education during the school year, but during the summer we are expected to be trained in a camp right? Will it be necessary to cut your hair for the camp?

- What is the major difference between ROTP and Reserves? Reserves are harder to be accepted into right? 15 selections per year? If one is accepted into reserves, then compulsory duty is 3 years or optional altogether? How does compulsory duty work? From what i've gleamed, it is 2months for every 1month of subsidized learning? Does that mean if i go through 8 years of schooling i will have to return 16 years in terms of service? I'm not trying to exploit ROTP, but 16 years is a long time for a twelfth grader to fathom. Is it possible to pay off some of my schooling myself with ROTP as support?

Uh, i suppose that's it for now. Any response would be greatly appreciated -- and sorry if i come off as ignorant.
-Volant


----------



## Deets

Hello,
I would like to start by apologizing, as I have become aware that the administrators of this website are not fans of repeated questions. But please do take my word for it that I made a tedious effort to find the answer to my question within the abundance of threads that already exists, unfortunately unsuccessfully.

I therefore, created an account to ask the question myself. The question is: If I were to apply to the ROTP, and if I were to be an exceptional candidate, would I be required to attend RMC? The reason I ask this is because I am extremely set on attending the University of Victoria, but I fear some kind of conditional acceptance into the ROTP program on the basis that I attend RMC.

I recently graduated from high school in British Columbia. Graduation here requires 80 high school credits (4 per class), but I graduated with 114. I have an 83% average, with all three sciences, principles of math, advanced placement psychology, and a few liberal arts, such as English literature and comparative civilizations. I have been in leadership classes for the last 4 years, and on select sponsored soccer and rugby teams. I graduated with my dogwood, as I completed my 12 years of schooling in French immersion. 

I feel confident (but not cocky) about getting accepted into the ROTP program, but I fear I wouldn't get to go to the university I always dreamt of attending. I ultimately want to double major in biology and psychology, with a bachelors of science. The military career I want (you may find it irrelevant) is Infantry Officer.

So someone, please, answer my one simple question. I hope I provided enough information to do so. It would be much appreciated! I will even accept crude answers (George Wallace), as I believe those are the most honest and will help me grow the most.

PS I apologise for any spelling or grammatical errors, it's difficult to be precise on an iPhone.


----------



## vonGarvin

I applied for UTPNCM (similar to ROTP, but for currently-serving NCMs) and I was told that going to RMC was the preferred option for applicants.  If, however, you aim to get a degree that is acceptable to whichever officer classification for which you intend to apply, and that degree is not granted at RMC, then you may be allowed to attend a civilian university.

For example, suppose you want to be an Infantry Officer, and you are entering for a Philosophy degree, then you may be able to attend (insert Civy U name here)

But in the end, the CF will decide which university you will attend.  Well, by "decide", I mean "offer", because you may decide on your own to say "flip that", and attend university on your own dime, and then apply DEO after the fact.


----------



## Deets

Well I noticed RMC doesn't have a biology subfaculty in their faculty of science, maybe that could be my big break..

Unless, perhaps, they'd find it silly and unnecessary to subsidise a degree that concentrates on biology, only so the student can be an officer..?

I'm sure they're looking for some kind of relevance.. I just want to learn about something I love and then do something that I'm interested in.

Life is not easy.


----------



## Deets

Sorry, I meant "only so the student can become an infantry officer."


----------



## PMedMoe

Pretty much what Technoviking said.  You _may_ apply for civilian university but you may be offered entry into RMC.  At that time, you will have to think long and hard about what your ultimate goal really is.  Keep in mind, that in the CF, you may move to many places over your career and it's not a great idea to get your hopes up about being posted where you want to be.

From a document found on Google:



> The first priority of the Canadian Forces is to fill positions at the Royal Military College of Canada for all occupations other than for the medical occupations such as Nurse, Pharmacist and Physiotherapist.



Source:  http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf

From the Forces website:



> Sometimes, there are more qualified candidates than the CMC System can accommodate or your choice of programme is not offered. In this instance, you would be eligible to apply to any Canadian university.



Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## benny88

I had my cake and ate it too, going to the university I always wanted to go to while under ROTP, but it's important to note that joining the CF is a pretty lengthy career if you want it to be (in the case of officers, you don't really have a choice) and university is only 4 years. It will be a culture shock and you will be homesick, but you'll soon realize that joining ROTP is the best thing you ever did, regardless of where you go to school.


----------



## curious22

It appears that this year's group of ROTP accepted applicants were mostly offered RMC (even if they did not list it as a choice). It has been stated that the CF wants to fill their school first as this makes sense from a cost point of view.

It is probably not necessary to have a "biology" type degree to be an infantry officer, so therefore you do not have to attend a civilian university as a nurse, pharmacy etc. would have to.

You may want to enter university for a year or two then apply. The thinking behind this is maybe they would let you finish your degree rather then start over at RMC as some applicants are doing this year.

I don't think there were too many "Civvy U" offers this year.

Good Luck


----------



## Pusser

I had the opposite problem.  I desperately wanted to go to RMC, but got stuck with civvy U.  In the end, you go where the powers that be decide to send you.  I am a bit concerned with the lack of flexibility in your desires.  If you can't handle going to RMC over UVic, your future in the infantry will be hard and somewhat limited .  You do realize that there are no Regular Force infantry units in BC?


----------



## aesop081

Deets said:
			
		

> Life is not easy.



If you think you have it rough now, i've got news for you...........


----------



## Deets

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you think you have it rough now, i've got news for you...........



Hehe there's that crude answer I was looking for! Remember, I just graduated high school. I'm a little naive, I know. But I'm here to get on the right track. 

As for the flexibility comment, yeah you may be right. I should be more open about which school I attend. But flexibility is acquired, it isn't something one can just choose to have. Give me time, I'll figure something out.

Thank you all for your help and answers!


----------



## Deets

And if people keep answering, thank you, I'll keep checking, even if I don't reply.


----------



## jwtg

Choosing a program that RMC does not offer does not mean that you will be allowed to go to Civi U.  I exclusively applied to programs that RMC doesn't offer, yet I was offered ACSO (Air Combat Systems Officer), Bachelor of Arts at RMC.  My recruiter made it clear to me that they were really limiting the number of people who got to go to Civi U, basically to people who NEEDED programs that RMC doesn't offer (ie. nursing) or who were a few years in to University already. 

Apply for ROTP- the worst that can happen is you don't get in, and you're right where you started, no worse off.  The 2nd worst thing that can happen is you get an offer but it's not for the school you want, and you make your choice at that point.  There's nothing wrong with having a preference and trying for it, but as others have already stated, the forces will send you where they want you to go.  You take it or leave it at that point.

Also, try and bring those marks up a bit!  I applied with an 80.0 gr. 12 average and an 82 average through 1 semester of University, and was told that I was academically on the low end of the spectrum!  More sports, volunteer work, team & leadership experience, some research about the cf/your desired trade, good interview/CFAT and all that will also help.


----------



## yoman

jwtg said:
			
		

> Also, try and bring those marks up a bit!  I applied with an 80.0 gr. 12 average and an 82 average through 1 semester of University, and was told that I was academically on the low end of the spectrum!  More sports, volunteer work, team & leadership experience, some research about the cf/your desired trade, good interview/CFAT and all that will also help.



People get into RMC with mid to high 60's so a low 80's average is pretty good if the rest of your application is well rounded (IE:sports, volunteering etc.) That's not to say not to aim higher but a low 80's average is pretty average and not on the low end. Key word is average, if you can get better all the power to you because your application will be even more competitive. 

Good luck to you on what ever you decide to do. 

PS: If you do end up going to RMC please show up in shape. I'm tired of seeing people arrive here barely being able to do 2 push ups or keep up on a light run. Your life will be sooooo much better without having to worry about your PT or getting hurt while doing PT because your not in shape.


----------



## ballz

I'd recommend applying to UVic and attaching your acceptance letter to your CF application, and have your program of choice for the CF as "biology," this will give you the best chance of obtaining what you want. Keep in mind, you will not be able to double-major if it takes more time (which it usually does.). The CFs priority is to get you the necessary schooling (one bachelor's degree) and training to be a productive officer.

As for "flexibility," I think that's garbage. I highly recommend not doing a program in school that you don't want to do, at a school you don't want to attend. I, unfortunately, am doing a degree that I do not care about, and the whole "its just a means to an end" is a very demoralizing way to be educated, and university's are hard enough to deal with as it is.

If a bachelor's in biology is on your bucket list, that does not mean you are not flexible enough to become an Infantry Officer. It means you might have to do the degree on your own dime and time, and become an Infantry O via the DEO entry plan. That doesn't mean you're going to be less of an Infantry O because you chose to do it that way.


----------



## Deets

jwtg,
Thank you for your answer, I appreciate it! I will apply and hope for the best. My average is 83%, but I am attending a local college September - April where I am taking four more high school courses, as upgrades. They will be thrown onto my high school transcript, and if I am as successful as I plan to be, my 83% average will rise.

Yoman,
I appreciate your support and reply as well, thank you. Heh I laughed at your fitness comment, I can imagine outgoing bookworms showing up at RMC with no meat on their bones, unable to carry their own weight. I attend a local gym a few times a week, and to avoid being just brawn, I swim lanes to maintain cardiovascular fitness as well.

ballz,
I agree with you 100%. I personally find education to be the most important factor for longevity, especially for a person who intends on being in the military. It's been scientifically proven that IQ positively correlates with life span. I really want to do my program of choice because that's where I'll be able to be intrinsically motivated. As for the double major comment, uvic offers a program where the double major is received within the four year undergrad program, mainly because biology and psychology have a lot of the same prerequisite classes, because they're pretty relevant subjects. I like how you think, you seem pretty level-headed.


----------



## ballz

And to do with degree choice for an Inf O, "any" degree is acceptable for a reason. While I've heard there are now preferred degrees for Inf O, I've yet to see any kind of list ors ource that makes me believe it. 

I don't personally buy the story that history or political science are any more "applicable" to the Inf O trade, and while I always joke that my degree (BBA-Accounting) is just my back-up plan, having done a bit of EWAT thus far in my short career, it seems the Cbt Arms officers I've been working for sure wish they had a clue about accounting and whatnot for their garrison duties. It still, however, doesn't apply to the infantry.

So go ahead and do biology, contrary to what the university will tell you, there are some things that it can't teach, and one of those is how to "close with and destroy the enemy." Let the CF worry about that part.


----------



## cainegchapman

I'm looking to join the ROTP program pending my high school graduation.
   Recently I learned that RMC "approves" of their recruits attending civilian universities. Is that true? Is there a specific list of universities that Officer Cadets can enroll at or does RMC approve universities on an applicant-by-applicant basis?


----------



## Pusser

When you apply for ROTP, you are applying for entry into the CF as an officer in a subsidized education plan.  The numbers accepted into ROTP are determined by the required intake of officer candidates in the year that you apply, not on the number of spots available at RMC.  Once you are accepted into ROTP,  then we look at where you will go to school.  RMC is the first choice except for those pursuing degrees that are not offered there.  Once all the RMC spots are full, they start looking at sending candidates to civilian universities.  Which civilian university you go to is up to you as long as it is an accredited Canadian university (accreditation comes from provincial governments, not the CF).  It is important to note when you apply for ROTP, that you apply to civilian universities so that you have a place to go if they run out of spots at RMC.


----------



## Good2Golf

Cainegchapman, you may be referring to some classes that are shared between RMC and Queen's University, particularly at the 3rd and 4th year level.  The courses may be conducted at Queen's with RMC OCdts attending classes on the Queen's campus, or the classes may be conducted on the RMC campus by either RMC or Queen's professors, and attended by both RMC and Queen's students.

Regards
G2G


----------



## ChrisDennison

Good evening,

I have been wanting to enroll into the ROTP. I am a little confused about how to apply to a civilian University though. Is it the same as applying to any university? Are there any specific grade qualifications needed? I was hoping to take an Arts program. I did not complete any math courses in grade 12, but i graduated as an Ontario scholar and achieved high eighties in most of my University courses. I am confident that my grades are qualified, however, I was worried about the math since RMC requires a 4U math course such as calculus. Any insight on the topic is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## VeryMerry

Hi Chris,

In order to be accepted into the ROTP at a civilian university, you need to have an acceptance to a school. That means, as you thought, that you need to apply for civvy university in the same way as all other applicants - in Ontario, that is through OUAC. You would probably have wanted to do this anyway as a back-up plan in case you are unsuccessful in your ROTP application.

On another note, if you are just looking at doing a general BA/arts program the chances of you attending a civvy university through ROTP are very slim (especially since you have not yet started any university.) From what I understand, there were almost no spots this past year for first year students at civilian university in general programs.

I don't have any insight into your calculus question - just what is on the RMC website:

"Bachelor of Arts

In addition to the general academic qualifications applicants for the Arts programme must have completed high school university preparatory courses (normally Grade 12 or provincial equivalent) in the following subjects: English or French course, and Mathematics (calculus is strongly recommended). Students who have not completed Grade 12 Chemistry and Physics will be required to complete preparatory courses as part of their RMCC programme. Students who do not meet these minimum pre-requisites may be admitted as mature students."

http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ap-cpa-eng.asp#General


----------



## VladimirK

Actually, having an acceptance to a school is not mandatory, or at least it wasn't in my case. When i applied to ROTP, i requested RMC only, however I was offered civilian ROTP due to lack of spots. I didn't have a civilian school acceptance at the time of the offer (I didn't know that it would be offered to me if RMC was full), but rushed out and luckily, within a week, was accepted.

In addition, if you're combat arms, you can apply for BA in arts from an accredited university seeing as civilian universities don't offer a "combat studies" program, although military history is very useful. I'm in economics, an arts an science BA, and am going as an Armour officer.


----------



## Pusser

Keep also in mind that acceptance into ROTP, even at a civilian university, may require you to take certain courses, regardless of degree program.  Usually, this is dependent on your occupation.  For example, I was enrolled as a MARS officer and even though I pursued a BA (History) at a civilian university, a condition of my enrollment was that I had to complete 1st year Math and Physics as well.


----------



## matthew1786

I'll make my question as quick and to the point as possible. I appreciate all answers, comments, and criticism.

I am currently 25 years old and am attending a civilian university. I am in the latter half of my 2nd year at McGill University, enrolled in Electrical Engineering specializing in Power Engineering (the program is 4 years). After much research and thought, I have decided to apply for the CF via the ROTP, in the field of Engineering Officer (submitted my application yesterday).

My question is, does the Recruiting Center ever look at applicants such as myself and grant acceptance to the ROTP and allowing the completion of your degree at your current civU? Or do they recommend enrollment to RMC and start over? Or maybe even ask you to finish the degree and come back with a direct entry application later on?

Thank you in advance for taking the time to read this post and replying. I am looking forward to becoming an active member on these forums!

With regards,
Matt
 a proud Canadian


----------



## scriptox

They do all three.

Sometimes they will subsidize the remainder of your education.
Sometimes they will ask you to finish your studies at RMC.
Sometimes they ask you to finish your degree and apply as a Direct Entry Officer (DEO).


Through the forums there are many cases of people experiencing some decision such as listed above. It all depends on your circumstances and what the registrar decides to do with you.

Best to contact a recruiting centre though to get the most solid answer.


----------



## MedCorps

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> I am currently 25 years old and am attending a civilian university. I am in the latter half of my 2nd year at McGill University, enrolled in Electrical Engineering specializing in Power Engineering (the program is 4 years). After much research and thought, I have decided to apply for the CF via the ROTP, in the field of Engineering Officer (submitted my application yesterday).
> 
> My question is, does the Recruiting Center ever look at applicants such as myself and grant acceptance to the ROTP and allowing the completion of your degree at your current civU? Or do they recommend enrollment to RMC and start over? Or maybe even ask you to finish the degree and come back with a direct entry application later on?



My experience has been that people who are over half way done in a specialized type program where transfer may result in loss of credits / program flow problems are most often (90% of the time) left in there civilian university program.  

Good luck.  The CFRC will provide the most current policies, but this is what I have seen for the past two decades. 

MC


----------



## matthew1786

Do inconsistent grades automatically rule you out of acceptance into ROTP? To be more specific, hypothetically speaking  :, if someone had just about completed 2 years at a civU with shady grades and applied into ROTP, in your opinion what are the chances for success?


----------



## tree hugger

It depends on too many factors to tell for sure.  I was in university, on academic probation and got accepted for ROTP civi-u.  That was in 2001.  You won't know until you apply and get an official answer...


----------



## matthew1786

tree hugger said:
			
		

> It depends on too many factors to tell for sure.  I was in university, on academic probation and got accepted for ROTP civi-u.  That was in 2001.  You won't know until you apply and get an official answer...



I've already applied (this passed weekend actually).  Thanks for the answer, it is some what reassuring!


----------



## canada94

Pusser said:
			
		

> When you apply for ROTP, you are applying for entry into the CF as an officer in a subsidized education plan.  The numbers accepted into ROTP are determined by the required intake of officer candidates in the year that you apply, not on the number of spots available at RMC.  Once you are accepted into ROTP,  then we look at where you will go to school.  RMC is the first choice except for those pursuing degrees that are not offered there.  Once all the RMC spots are full, they start looking at sending candidates to civilian universities.  Which civilian university you go to is up to you as long as it is an accredited Canadian university (accreditation comes from provincial governments, not the CF).  It is important to note when you apply for ROTP, that you apply to civilian universities so that you have a place to go if they run out of spots at RMC.



Sorry for awakening an old thread however it leads me to a question I have been searching through google and the army.ca search for awhile..

The highlighted part in yellow is essentially my question, I was selected only "suitable" for Civi U, but my grades are up to par 90%.. blah and all that stuff. Does this mean that the fact I was not found suitable for RMC is not weighed against me? Is my merit; marks, extra curricular activities, work etc going to be taken into consideration on an equal playing ground with everyone else?  (other than not taking a Grade 12 math I have not the clue why I was found not suitable), as it gets closer to the selection I think I am going to call to make sure why I was not selected being applicable to RMC..

If it helps I am applying for Inf O, Arm O, Arty O and at the Civi U's I am applying for Political Science.

Thanks everyone!

(PS I searched  A LOT and this was the closest coming to my question)


----------



## dimsum

canada94 said:
			
		

> Sorry for awakening an old thread however it leads me to a question I have been searching through google and the army.ca search for awhile..
> 
> The highlighted part in yellow is essentially my question, I was selected only "suitable" for Civi U, but my grades are up to par 90%.. blah and all that stuff. Does this mean that the fact I was not found suitable for RMC is not weighed against me? Is my merit; marks, extra curricular activities, work etc going to be taken into consideration on an equal playing ground with everyone else?  (other than not taking a Grade 12 math I have not the clue why I was found not suitable), as it gets closer to the selection I think I am going to call to make sure why I was not selected being applicable to RMC..
> 
> If it helps I am applying for Inf O, Arm O, Arty O and at the Civi U's I am applying for Political Science.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> (PS I searched  A LOT and this was the closest coming to my question)



Perhaps it was due to the number of spots at Civ U that were allotted this year.  

To be perfectly honest, I *believe* that you'll have more fun at Civ U, but that's just me.  I'm pretty sure that the people who've gone to UWO for ROTP (esp in my univ program) would agree with me   :nod:


----------



## Melbatoast

canada94 said:
			
		

> Sorry for awakening an old thread however it leads me to a question I have been searching through google and the army.ca search for awhile..
> 
> The highlighted part in yellow is essentially my question, I was selected only "suitable" for Civi U, but my grades are up to par 90%.. blah and all that stuff. Does this mean that the fact I was not found suitable for RMC is not weighed against me? Is my merit; marks, extra curricular activities, work etc going to be taken into consideration on an equal playing ground with everyone else?  (other than not taking a Grade 12 math I have not the clue why I was found not suitable), as it gets closer to the selection I think I am going to call to make sure why I was not selected being applicable to RMC..
> 
> If it helps I am applying for Inf O, Arm O, Arty O and at the Civi U's I am applying for Political Science.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> (PS I searched  A LOT and this was the closest coming to my question)



The yellow bit is my somewhat educated guess - I didn't take BC math 12 and ended up at civ U.  And I'll agree with Dimsum, it's a pretty damn good deal.  You might miss out on plugging into the social network at RMC, but Rick Hillier went to a civilian school so I'm personally not too put out (nor do I expect to be the CDS anyhow).


----------



## canada94

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Perhaps it was due to the number of spots at Civ U that were allotted this year.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I *believe* that you'll have more fun at Civ U, but that's just me.  I'm pretty sure that the people who've gone to UWO for ROTP (esp in my univ program) would agree with me   :nod:



I understand.. My personal preference is Civi U do to the fact I live literally beside a University haha, however I would still accept RMC... I am worried that I will be "less competitive" because of my lack of RMC eligibility. But yes I understand the University social life from were I live, however I was not aware that this social life is different at RMC.



			
				Melbatoast said:
			
		

> The yellow bit is my somewhat educated guess - I didn't take BC math 12 and ended up at civ U.  And I'll agree with Dimsum, it's a pretty damn good deal.  You might miss out on plugging into the social network at RMC, but Rick Hillier went to a civilian school so I'm personally not too put out (nor do I expect to be the CDS anyhow).



Same as above I am simply worried that I could for the reason of lack of eligibility be unsuccessful.. 

But anyways thanks for the help guys!


----------



## 2010newbie

I didn't even put RMC on my application. In the interview they told me I wasn't eligible for RMC anyways because I didn't have a high school diploma.

I wouldn't get too worked up about not being deemed suitable for RMC.


----------



## canada94

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I didn't even put RMC on my application. In the interview they told me I wasn't eligible for RMC anyways because I didn't have a high school diploma.
> 
> I wouldn't get too worked up about not being deemed suitable for RMC.



I am doing my best to stay patient and calm till the offers come out  I really appreciative all the help I receive from this website, greatly appreciated. However only time will tell if I get accepted and at this point there is nothing I can change so I might as well  just stay as calm and positive as possible wooooooo. 

Thank you!


----------



## Dou You

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that the people who've gone to UWO for ROTP (esp in my univ program) would agree with me   :nod:



Damn right!  ;D


----------



## davidc538

Hey everyone,

I've recently applied for the ROTP and while calling the recruiter I was told that almost all ROTP's have to attend RMC if they are to accept there offer except for nursing which the school doesn't have.

I've already graduated from college with a 3 year Ontario College Advanced Diploma (Computer Programmer Analyst) and transferred my credits to a university so I have advanced standing working towards a BSc in Computer Science.

Has anyone here attended the RMC for CompSci? And if so did you/they like it?


----------



## Messerschmitt

It is known that recruiter sometimes have no idea what they are saying.

While most attend RMC, there are a lot of people going to Civi U., including people who are only authorized to go to Civi U because their grades for RMC were not good enough.


----------



## JorgSlice

Actually, recruiters are the ones with the most up-to-date and accurate information.

Dictating between RMC or a civilian university has nothing to do with if your grades weren't good enough. The acceptance requires for ROTP are the same, regardless of where you are going. If you don't meet the requirements of the Canadian Forces, you're not getting into ROTP, *period.*


----------



## benny88

Messerschmitt said:
			
		

> ...including people who are only authorized to go to Civi U because their grades for RMC were not good enough.



Perhaps you'd like to back that one up?


----------



## Scott

Maybe better if the "expert" just STFU. 

Dammit, I said it out loud again...


----------



## dcs

We were told similar for last year, that a reduced number of CIVI university and mostly as you note for nursing or others not offered at RMC. Son was accepted to RMC which is what he wanted.  Take a look at last year 2012 ROTP board and you will note very few non-RMC acceptances.  Also a number that did not even indicate RMC as an option received only and RMC offer. (Their first task is to fill RMC)

As they have a computer science program and engineering good chance that any acceptance would be to RMC.  Take a look at the website, there is a process for advanced standing.   Not sure how easy or successful individuals are in doing so.  

You may have only the option to have the full four years of RMC not reduced as much  as you would like this being the case.   Talk to the recruiter some more and ask the questions.  

PS We were told that it was more the "Military potential" and "leadership potential" that got an individual an RMC offer vs Civi U.  With the reduced offers this may have little to do with the selections going forward unless the numbers expand.


----------



## davidc538

I don't imagine I'll accept an offer to RMC as I wouldn't be starting until september 2013 (unless theres a chance of january start given that I've already graduated from college?) and at that point I'll only be one year away from a B Sc. at the university I'm going to. It also would depend on the kind of transfer credits I was offered. Does anybody know if Comp Sci is a competitive degree for a pilot?


----------



## JorgSlice

davidc538 said:
			
		

> I don't imagine I'll accept an offer to RMC as I wouldn't be starting until september 2013 (unless theres a chance of january start given that I've already graduated from college?) and at that point I'll only be one year away from a B Sc. at the university I'm going to. It also would depend on the kind of transfer credits I was offered. Does anybody know if Comp Sci is a competitive degree for a pilot?



If you're in your 3rd year, they won't take you. You'll have wait and apply Direct Entry.


----------



## davidc538

thats good to know although I'm not actually in 3rd year, I'm technically in second but my university offers alot of summer courses so I can finish off my degree in 1 less year. I guess we'll see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## scriptox

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> If you're in your 3rd year, they won't take you. You'll have wait and apply Direct Entry.



You're wrong.


----------



## aesop081

Scott said:
			
		

> Maybe better if the "expert" just STFU.
> 
> Dammit, I said it out loud again...



Too subtle Scott.


----------



## JorgSlice

scriptox said:
			
		

> You're wrong.



Really?



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> For Subsidized Education under ROTP you require a minimum of two years left towards your Degree.



Not only that, but it matches recruiter statements as well.


----------



## davidc538

The minimum of 2 years left towards your degree seems like such an odd requirement and I can't find any mention of it here http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#paiduniversity-1. Does anyone know for sure if its legitimate?


----------



## Messerschmitt

benny88 said:
			
		

> Perhaps you'd like to back that one up?



It happened to me?



			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Really?



I know someone who had 1,5 years left (there was a concern that he might not finish his basic before finishing his degree)


----------



## Drag

Messerschmitt said:
			
		

> I know someone who had 1,5 years left (there was a concern that he might not finish his basic before finishing his degree)



I know someone in a similar situation (3 semesters left to complete his degree), however, this was during the big recruiting push (which is the opposite of where we are at right now), and the individual was going into trade that was red at the time (pilot) with already having his commercial pilot's license with experience, which allowed him to bypass some training.  Not exactly ordinary circumstances.


----------



## Scott

Messerschmitt said:
			
		

> It is known that recruiter sometimes have no idea what they are saying.



To be clear, this is what I thought you were full of shit and should STFU about. 

But I'm sure you're just going to find some silly way to defend yourself.


----------



## scriptox

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Really?




Really. I know 5 or 6 people in my year who were accepted into the ROTP with 1 to 1.5 years remaining of their degree and are currently studying at RMC alongside me. 

There's always special circumstances.


----------



## Shamrock

When I went through school, the requirement was to have two semesters left at acceptance - meaning applications were submitted with two years remaining. That said,many a waiver was submitted for individuals with less than two semesters. 

It's probable the standards have changed since I applied.


----------



## davidc538

scriptox said:
			
		

> Really. I know 5 or 6 people in my year who were accepted into the ROTP with 1 to 1.5 years remaining of their degree and are currently studying at RMC alongside me.
> 
> There's always special circumstances.



What are you studying at RMC? and how are you liking it?


----------



## Alex.Landry

Current OCdt here. 

We have everything from ex-Sergeants who've done 3 tours to people that have done 3rd year University already.

You can choose to transfer some credits or start from scratch.

In fact one of my close friends has a degree already and is doing a new one here at RMC.

Age varies from 17 to 35 (no really).

PS: FYOP was fun


----------



## scriptox

Hey Landry,

We still want our mural back. We know you have it.


----------



## SkyHeff

Keep in mind things have changed since I applied/joined, but when I applied as a pilot, I also had a 3 year CPA diploma and was applying to a bunch of 2 year degree articulation programs (BSc - Comp Sci & BBA - Tech Mgmt). When my offer came through, it was for 2 years of subsidization. In the end I went a different route and decided to pursue a 4 year degree, but the option was there.

Once again, things have changed (recruiting demand, criteria, requirements, politics) in the past 4 years, so this may not be the case in today's world. From my personal experience, starting over (while not ideal) wasn't all that bad. My end goal is still the same, and I'll shortly be able to (hopefully) realize it.


----------



## davidc538

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Keep in mind things have changed since I applied/joined, but when I applied as a pilot, I also had a 3 year CPA diploma and was applying to a bunch of 2 year degree articulation programs (BSc - Comp Sci & BBA - Tech Mgmt). When my offer came through, it was for 2 years of subsidization. In the end I went a different route and decided to pursue a 4 year degree, but the option was there.
> 
> Once again, things have changed (recruiting demand, criteria, requirements, politics) in the past 4 years, so this may not be the case in today's world. From my personal experience, starting over (while not ideal) wasn't all that bad. My end goal is still the same, and I'll shortly be able to (hopefully) realize it.



So how long ago was this? and did you start a 4 year degree program from scratch? Are you still going for pilot?


----------



## SkyHeff

davidc538 said:
			
		

> So how long ago was this? and did you start a 4 year degree program from scratch? Are you still going for pilot?



4 years. Yes. Yes.


----------



## davidc538

Heff18 said:
			
		

> 4 years. Yes. Yes.



Nice! well I hope you get it. Although I thought you were ineligible for ROTP if you already had a degree suitable for the trade you were applying for. Did they say anything about that?


----------



## bini19

Hello,

I am a second year B SC. Nursing student at the University of Ottawa. I am applying for the ROTP for 2013. Does anyone have any experience being an upper year student in a civilian university applying to the ROTP for their last 2 years and/or being accepted into the ROTP for Nursing. Anything Nursing related or general comments about the ROTP would be incredibly helpful! 

Thanks!!! LC


----------



## Bsomb

Hello, I've recently gotten a package in that mail stating that I am not suitable for the ROTP program at Kingston. 

It may sound obvious, but is there ANY chance of me becoming suitable? Or is it pretty much done with? I also have a ton of other forms enclosed in the envelope that I have to fill out and send back.

Thanks.


----------



## blcbandit

I highly doubt that you can become suitable for ROTP Kingston this year. I am assuming it is either low grade average or not the required courses. In that case I would go to university next year get what ever I needed to get accepted into the ROTP program and make my grade average high so that I can become competitive. However I don't know what you mean by ROTP Kingston. Are you not accepted to the ROTP program period or just the program going to Kingston. You may very well be eligible to attend a Civilian University under the ROTP program. However I don't want to spread false hope so with that said I would do as I said in the beginning.


----------



## Bsomb

It just says that on the letter they sent me, along with other enclosed forms for me to fill out. And I believe it is the low grade point average, because my math is currently bringing me down, and what grade would make me competitive?


----------



## dcs

Don't assume.. ask them why.   My understanding is that as long as you meet the minimum indicated in the RMC requirements your application moves forward. If you do not have the required courses or it does not, it logically does not. Marks and overall average depends on the program you are applying for and the others also competing for it.  Marks though have to be competitive and they use the average from grade 10 we were told.  I doubt that any average below 80 or very high 70's would be competitive... but you will not know unless you find out why yours is not moving forward and if you are able to solve...apply.


----------



## blcbandit

I would think that they would look at your most recent completed marks. Those coming from Grade 11 and updated Grade 12 marks. Any reason why they look more at your Grade 10 marks?


----------



## dcs

Sorry if not clear.. they look at your marks and average from grade 10 (onward) Grade 10, 11 and 12.  Son's both advised of average over this time period and that it would be what would be used going forward.


----------



## lasts3cond

Hello guys , I need help with apply to the ROTP , So i called the recurting centre and they told me to apply online. I also read that the deadline is 15th for ROTP applications so i need to get this done now. Anyways i went to the apply online site , http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#applynow-7 
And then it brings me to a new page when the GCkey login , So i registered for one , and login and got to here.  http://i46.tinypic.com/21l34ug.jpg I click continue , at the bottom of the page , and then it says 

Authentication Failure

Authentication with SecureKey Concierge or Government of Canada's GCKey service was not successful. Please retry or select an alternate credential.

I need help ! What am I doing wrong  ?


----------



## mld

Save yourself the trouble and go to your recruiting centre and ask for all of the necessary paperwork. Here is a link to the academic questionnaire that you will need to fill out. 

https://moodle.rmc.ca/php_apps/forms/index.php/en/admission/application/index/435962705636434f4a694f4d47237a763f5272214d717d422e27507a6d

Please note that this forum has a specific place to post about ROTP etc. Find it, and make use of it. 

Cheers


----------



## lasts3cond

Ohh thanks ! So do I just print this out , scale all of it , Submit and thats basically how i'm applyling online? Or should I be bringing the documents to a recruiting centre , because I called and they said online is the fastest. In addition , it says i need to scan my transcript , but my grade 12 year hasn't been over yet , I still have Jan - June to finish and my top 6 courses are going to be complete in that time. So do I give them a copy anyways ? Because my first semester grades right now aren't at it's best.


----------



## blcbandit

The academic questionnaire needs to be passed in online, that is how I sent mine in as the recruiters told me that this is necessary. As for your transcript, you send one in to the recruiting center and they have to make it official. You in turn take that copy and send it out. As the year progresses on and your first semester is completed you then update them with your new transcript.


----------



## lasts3cond

On the site mld has provided , how do I get an Applicant Number . It says it will be provided for me ?


----------



## SIROEW

blcbandit said:
			
		

> The academic questionnaire needs to be passed in online.



A hard copy works just as well for them. That is what I ended up doing!


----------



## oscarmu272508823

I am a CT ROTP - senior applicant for NURSING OFFICER
Finished my interview & all those procedures at early mid FEB
Month after I called the CFRC asking them if i am merit listed or not. But all they could tell me is that my score is pretty competitive.
I also called my CT manager, she told me that my files are in CFRG Borden and she is unable to tell me .


Questions
1. So when are they supposed to inform you if you're merit listed or not? and How?(by email? phone?)
2. Who am I supposed to ask to know if i am merit listed or not?
3. Anyone have an idea of what date the scheduled selection starts?


THANK YOU~


----------



## PMedMoe

Quite the improvement in your communication skills since the last time you asked this question.


----------



## jwtg

oscarmu272508823 said:
			
		

> I am a CT ROTP - senior applicant for NURSING OFFICER
> Finished my interview & all those procedures at early mid FEB
> Month after I called the CFRC asking them if i am merit listed or not. But all they could tell me is that my score is pretty competitive.
> I also called my CT manager, she told me that my files are in CFRG Borden and she is unable to tell me .
> 
> 
> Questions
> 1. So when are they supposed to inform you if you're merit listed or not? and How?(by email? phone?)
> 2. Who am I supposed to ask to know if i am merit listed or not?
> 3. Anyone have an idea of what date the scheduled selection starts?
> 
> 
> THANK YOU~



If you didn't get your answers through the official channels you pursued, than I highly doubt you're going to do any better searching on an internet forum; besides, if you did get answers here, why would you trust them at all, if even people handling your application couldn't answer your questions?

Many of us understand the anxiety that comes with waiting to hear the decision on your application, but there's not a whole lot we can do for you.

Good luck


----------



## Jammer

Patience is a virtue....learn it.


----------



## The_Falcon

oscarmu272508823 said:
			
		

> 1. So when are they supposed to inform you if you're merit listed or not? and How?(by email? phone?)



Recruiting, generally doesn't go out of it's way to inform anyone if they are merit listed.  And as you are CT/ROTP, the people making the final call, would be either RMC or the MA for your occupation IIRC



> 2. Who am I supposed to ask to know if i am merit listed or not?



Your CT broker is your point of contact, any information about your status, when it becomes available will be sent to them. CFRG just handles the paper work, they don't make decisions involving CTs. See CF MIL PERS INSTR 0308 for how everything (is supposed to) work.


----------



## nursekatrina

I have tried using the search function but have come up empty.

I have been accepted into the ROTP program for Nursing and will be attending Civi U.  Would I be allowed to take a part-time job?

Cheers,
Katrina


----------



## mariomike

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to work part time to supplement our income while going through ROTP?



"I am not too familiar with the ROTP entry plan but would he be allowed to find a part time job while he is in school to supplement his cadet salary?"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/102378/post-1073279.html#msg1073279


----------



## DAA

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> So I have used the search funtion but have come up with nothing.
> 
> Are we allowed to work part time to supplement our income while going through ROTP?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



nursekatrina,

I think you may want to slightly "rephrase" your  original question above.  From what I can see and based on your previous posts your question should look something like this:

"I have been accepted into the ROTP program for Nursing and will be attending Civi U.  Would I be allowed to take a part-time job?"

Just trying to help before you get "stomped" on...


----------



## mba2011

Depends on the Base/CoC. Approval is granted on an individual basis. Generally (from my experience and that of other ROTP Ocdts at my Civi U)  all it takes is a memo explaining why you need it, what that particular job does for you and how it will make you a better soldier. 

I have a part-time job that I work evenings and some weekends, with the conditions that it doesn't affect my grades or interfere with the needs of the CF.


----------



## nursekatrina

DAA, thank you.  I have adjusted my original post accordingly.  

I am currently and LPN (Licensed Practical Nurse) or RPN (in Ontario).  My hope is to work casual or part-time to help things financially as I will be taking a substantial pay cut during my 4 years of University.

I hope I will be able to get it approved as it will keep my nursing skills as fresh as possible and aid me in my future role as a RN with the forces.


Cheers,
Katrina


----------



## jwtg

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> DAA, thank you.  I have adjusted my original post accordingly.
> 
> I am currently and LPN (Licensed Practical Nurse) or RPN (in Ontario).  My hope is to work casual or part-time to help things financially as I will be taking a substantial pay cut during my 4 years of University.
> 
> I hope I will be able to get it approved as it will keep my nursing skills as fresh as possible and aid me in my future role as a RN with the forces.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Katrina


Once you're enrolled, you will eventually have contact with a ULO (University Liaison Officer) or their clerk; they will be able to provide guidance and will essentially function as your chain of command.  Inform them that you would like to work (some may require a memo, others will be satisfied with an e-mail- depends on your CoC) and it shouldn't be a problem.  I make no guarantees, but based on my experience and that of my peers, having a part time job while attending Civ U is not a problem, provided it doesn't interfere with your studies.

If your marks start to slide and the SEM (subsidized education management) guys in Borden take notice, your job will probably be the first thing to go.

Good luck, and congratulations!


----------



## nursekatrina

Thank you all for your responses! 

Makes me feel more comfortable while making plans for the future.  Knowing that it is a possibility and not an outright 'no'. 

Cheers,
Katrina


----------



## MitchS

Hello Army People,

I am hoping to get into ROTP program in the fall of 2014 for the 2014-15 year, but I want to be a nurse as my job and take nursing at Queens to do so. I want to do the civilian university option instead of RMC. Would they consider me attending Queens before RMC or would they want me to go to RMC? Do I even get a say in the matter? If I put nursing as my first option then I will require a nursing degree to do that job, and since RMC doesn't offer nursing would they just send me to Queens? 

Thanks

Oh and just pretend I've already been accepted to Queens Nursing.


----------



## SeR

If you're accepted into ROTP for nursing, they have to send you to civvy U since RMC doesn't offer the required education.


----------



## oscarmu272508823

They will send you to anywhere that offers BscN degree.


----------



## BRIG.GEN4

What are some RMC approved ROTP sponsored civilian universities? Do they have to be in Ontario, or can they just be in one's home province?


----------



## SeR

I believe that any accredited university would be "approved" for ROTP.

And no, you do not have to attend a university in Ontario.


----------



## BRIG.GEN4

I went to my Recruiting Office and they told me that I can only find the application for RMC (ROTP) online. And I've looked, but I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## dapaterson

Find the RMC homepage, then look for admissions.

At least, that's what I'd do...


----------



## SeR

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/ROTP_RETP_Quest_En.pdf


----------



## DAA

AWESOME.TACOS said:
			
		

> I went to my Recruiting Office and they told me that I can only find the application for RMC (ROTP) online. And I've looked, but I cannot find it anywhere.



First of all, you have to submit an online application to join the CF as an Officer under the ROTP program.  Once you apply "on-line" you will be sent an email and provided with a "link" to the RMC Portal which will allow you to "upload" your academic transcripts for assessment.


----------



## BRIG.GEN4

Thank you everyone, but another question. How do you make an account? I got a confirmation email saying that I need to log on to the RMC website and send in all my necessary documents. I don't know how to even make an account. All I was given was a applicant code, but not any account information.


----------



## DAA

AWESOME.TACOS said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone, but another question. How do you make an account? I got a confirmation email saying that I need to log on to the RMC website and send in all my necessary documents. I don't know how to even make an account. All I was given was a applicant code, but not any account information.



From what I understand, the RMC Portal has been closed down for the year and won't be re-opened until probably Aug-Sep.  

Other than that, you may want to email jobs@forces.ca and ask them just to be on the safe side.


----------



## SeR

DAA said:
			
		

> From what I understand, the RMC Portal has been closed down for the year and won't be re-opened until probably Aug-Sep.



That's most likely the case! If I recall correctly, the recruiting centres won't even accept a hard copy application until that time.


----------



## StudentPilot23

It was suggested that I change the title of this thread to ROTP 2014-2015. With the time for applying steadily approaching, it was a good idea to get things started! Post your progress, the occupation you are applying for and any questions regarding this year's ROTP. Please do not ask any of us if you are competitive or not. WE DON'T KNOW. What you CAN do and what I encourage you to do is post your grades/extra-curriculars so others can compare themselves to you and vice-versa. I can't wait to finally start the process! ;D 

Occupations:
1. Pilot
2.
3.

High School average: 92%
Extra-curriculars: cadets, flight training, soccer, hockey, duke of ed, part-time job


----------



## teabag87

All my info so far is in the above topic if you wanted to see it.


----------



## Alex10370

Good luck to all the applicants this year.  I can tell you from experience its the best feeling ever to get that phone call saying you gotin.


----------



## teabag87

Alex10370:

What did your application look like in regards to its competitiveness?

What sort of advice would you give to others?


----------



## a.schamb

I'll be applying this year! Applying for engineering of some sort, and for trades I'm applying for Pilot, ACSO, and haven't figured out a third yet.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I'll be applying this year! Applying for engineering of some sort,



Have you thought about the aeronautical engineering degree? If you're applying for pilot or ACSO it should be an interesting degree for you. Thats the degree I'm applying for as well.


----------



## Alex10370

teabag87 said:
			
		

> Alex10370:
> 
> What did your application look like in regards to its competitiveness?
> 
> What sort of advice would you give to others?



I had an average of mid to high 70s in high school, was in cadets and volunteered with my local police department. 

 The biggest piece of advice I would give to a perspective applicant is to make sure you are successful not only in regards to how you look on paper, but how you perform in your CFAT and more importantly your interview.  As well, remember they are looking for well roundness.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

This September I'll be entering grade 12 and applying for ROTP. Looking forward to being able to join this discussion


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23: I am thinking mechanical engineering, from what I've heard most aerospace companies don't care between aero and mech, plus I'll be able to take some aero electives.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> plus I'll be able to take some aero electives.



How many electives do they give you at RMC?


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> How many electives do they give you at RMC?



According to the RMC website, mech eng gets 3 optional courses in 4th year (a limited selection, all engineering related though) and aero eng gets 2 optional courses.

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/me-gm/index-eng.php


----------



## topgear

Hi everyone,
                    Hope everybody is doing fine. I know the usual protocol is to use the search function first, but my situation is very unique and messy, the recruiter said so himself, so I was hoping to get some help online. I am currently on academic suspension right now at my university for not having good enough grades. I am planning to drop out at that university and apply at another school and start over. The recruiter said that even though they can't stop me from applying for ROTP right now as I'm a citizen, they recommended that I don't because I'm not a good candidate right now. So I plan to start anew, and finish first semester at the new university, work my butt off and get good grades and then apply for ROTP. My academic record from high school was really good, however after university it's been completely destroyed. Also I've been out of high school for more than 4 years now, so I'm a mature student. My questions are as follows:

1: What are your opinions/thoughts on my situation?
2: Do you believe that I should do a semester at that new university and then apply for ROTP, if so then when is the best time to apply?
3: If you get rejected, how long do you have to wait before you can apply again?
4: What are your thoughts on how to make myself a better candidate?

Any other opinions/thoughts or advice are welcome, and thank you in advance for you time and patience. I really need some help as I've pushed myself into some "quicksand". Until then, take care.

Sincerely,
Fellow Prospect


----------



## Pieman

Starting over with a clean slate is not a bad idea. Sadly, universities are unforgiving for first year students and your story is far from uncommon. 

Question I have is, why did your semester crash? 

If the reason was was you could not keep up and study properly, one of the best possible solutions is to reduce your course load from five courses to three. Three courses is considered full time study for a good reason. You will have time to actually read your textbook and absorb information rather than just plowing through the material and exams taking five courses. When it comes time for your application to ROTP they will see you were a full time student, and got good grades (hopefully).


----------



## teabag87

1) I am applying to RMC this year but I will be attending Community College part time to prove to them that I can get better grades. The RC said my marks were good anyway, but I think it would be in my best interest to improve them. I encourage you to apply, IF you have a lot of extracurricular activities because RMC looks at that as well. 

2) The best time to apply is September. I procrastinated last year and send everything in mid October. I had to do my testing and everything the week before Christmas, which was during exam time. This turned out to be very stressful. I strongly suggest you apply in early-mid September.

3)You have to wait until you can apply the following year. My friend applied and got rejected in June 2013; he can reapply September 2013. This may be different for other people though.

4)Take it from someone who's been through this, do a lot of volunteer work as well as job experience; and if you make it far enough to the interview and physical SCORE WELL.!


A lot of people on this board are pessimistic towards one another. I won't be like that because I too am in a similar situation as you. Everyone who applies for ROTP will have the odds stacked against them because a couple thousand apply and a few get accepted, (2000:300). Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

Good Luck man


----------



## pa471856

The other thing you might want to consider is finishing your degree and then applying for DEO. 

I applied after my first year university and my post secondary marks were not stellar either. I was not successful for ROTP, but after finishing my degree was able to get an offer for DEO.

There are obvious financial benefits to ROTP, but I do not believe that your grades count for as much in the DEO world as they do for ROTP as long as you have that piece of paper with your name on it.


----------



## topgear

Hey guys, really appreciate your quick responses. 

@ Pieman: the thing is that I have passed some of my credits,  but later on in second year my concentration and focus went out the window. I just wasn't in the game anymore. I really think I wasn't mature enough then. But now that I blew it, I'm really kicking myself in the back because I realize that I blew a golden chance. Thant's why I want another go if possible.

@cdnforcesfan: good pointers, I did get a good chunk of work experience (some in leadership role), but I'll start volunteering again as I haven't done that since high-school. I was also thinking of applying before new years, as exams would be over and I could show them some new and improved marks. But for that I would have to wait until December.

@Teach17: good suggestion, although to be honest, I've always kept that idea as a backup anyway, because one way or another I do want to be part of the forces.

Lastly I have always been partial towards the air force, so my preferred choices are aerospace control officer, air combat systems officer, intelligence officer and maybe pilot. I'm planning on studying geography/environmental sciences. Any thoughts on my choices and or otherwise?


----------



## topgear

Hey guys, I realize that this topic has been up for a while, but I was hoping to get some more insights from everyone, not to say that the ones I got aren't helpful, as they are. 

Till then, take care and good luck to all.


----------



## erythraean

I'll be applying this year. I'm sixteen, but I'm going to be a first year university student this fall. Graduated early from high school. I plan on studying psychology.

Occupations:

1. Intelligence Officer 
2. Military Police Officer
3. Public Affairs Officer

High School Average: 88% (Just calculated this, ahah. Good thing I got my transcript now.)
Extracurriculars: Very few. Hoping to remedy that when school starts this fall. 

Good luck to all applying this fall!


----------



## DAA

erythraean said:
			
		

> I'll be applying this year. I'm sixteen, but I'm going to be a first year university student this fall. Graduated early from high school. I plan on studying psychology.
> Occupations:
> 1. Intelligence Officer
> 2. Military Police Officer
> 3. Public Affairs Officer
> High School Average: 88% (Just calculated this, ahah. Good thing I got my transcript now.)
> Extracurriculars: Very few. Hoping to remedy that when school starts this fall.
> Good luck to all applying this fall!



Whilst you have the time, you may want to consider researching other occupation choices before applying.  ROTP is not available for PAffO and last year the CF only hired 1 X ROTP MPO and 0 ROTP Int Offr's.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Quick question to whoever, should I apply now to ROTP 2014-2015 (I'm 17, entering grade 12.) and send in my transcripts when I am able to get them in September, so that my application has longer to process, or wait until I have my transcripts to apply? Because I know they ask for them after you submit your application.


----------



## SeR

As far as I know, you can't even submit an application to your recruiting centre until late August(ish).

I'm not sure about the online application, but I would assume it's the same.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Okay thanks! Also, I thought all applications had to be online? I feel very much out of the loop now aha.


----------



## DAA

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> Quick question to whoever, should I apply now to ROTP 2014-2015 (I'm 17, entering grade 12.)



My recommendation, for what it's worth.  Wait until later in the year (ie; Sep or Oct) or until someone at army.ca posts back that ROTP applications are not just being accepted, but are actually being "processed".


----------



## erythraean

DAA said:
			
		

> Whilst you have the time, you may want to consider researching other occupation choices before applying.  ROTP is not available for PAffO and last year the CF only hired 1 X ROTP MPO and 0 ROTP Int Offr's.



I figured that the occupations I'm interested in would be unavailable. Come application time, I'm going to ask the recruiters about them, though. Just to be sure. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dcs

Take a look at last year posts and other posts by searching. A lot of your questions will be already answered.

As I have said in earlier posts.....  apply now.   Things get delayed and then you can schedule your CFAT, Medical etc without panic.  If there is anything that comes up, it can be dealt with.    You may have to see a medical specialist, or get copies of X-rays and reports ft such things as prior fractures.  Or even as is the case with my son currently in engineering, look into and possibly get laser eye surgery. (and yes there is an eyesight (medical) requirement for engineer... and other trades look into it now)

This will allow you to prepare for the interview and have thought of answers to possible questions and scenarios. 

Go now and talk to the recruiters.... when it is not that busy and perhaps you have the time.  Take a look trough the trade descriptions and requirements academically.  Other son who just graduated and is a pilot took grade 12 physics and chemistry. This meant that he did not have to take in first year at RMC. (And yes arts degrees at RMC require).  If you are making your course selection, or can change you might want to think about...

Do your homework guys and then ask the questions.  But remember that it is the recruiting centre and staff that you should get definitive answers to specific questions.... do not take someone on these forums word for it. (Like comment that you cannot even apply now..)  Second son was told by recruiters that even though trades were indicated as closed, they were still "open" for RMC.

Talk to individuals there and recently graduated about what it is like and military training etc. Both sons have indicated that there are a number of individuals who leave with the reason being that "they did not realize how hard core military" it was.  Individuals  left that did not have the discipline, time management and drive to succeed.  They are training future officers and leaders, and demand, and rightfully so, a lot of the cadets.  Cadets also receive a lot.   I have had other children at Mt Allison, York, McMaster and Windsor Universities, and there is no comparison from a maturity and deportment stand point.

Still early cannot hurt, and it certainly can help.   You don't want to (or I would not want to) be rushed or potentially miss the first selection review board due.  Send you marks in early, and update when new, including min-term received.

And look at the other forums as to what others have had in regards to strong applications.  And remember being "merit listed" only means that you meet the requirements. You still have to compete against every other individual applying for that trade.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## RMCMum

To add to dcs' comment above, the application forms alone take up a lot of time to complete, tracking down addresses etc for references, and the "essay" type questions for example.  It might be nice to be able to do some of these in the summer when there is a bit more downtime.  So even if your recruiting centre wants you to wait to hand it in, you can still have the forms done and ready to go.  Mind you, when my son did his 3 years ago, it was all on paper, I don't know if you can save your info if you do it online.  And I agree, make sure you know what you are getting into!  Good luck to all!


----------



## t.robichaud

Well, I too will be applying for the ROTP 2014-2015. First thing I`d like to say is good luck to all of you and hopefully we can get in. I'll be applying for aeronautical engineering with my choices being;
1. Pilot
2. ACSO
3. Aerospace Engineering Officer.

My high school average being 82% in grade 10 and 86% in grade 11 with an emphasis on math and science. My extra curricular activities include downhill ski racing, karate, mountain biking and my schools wood shop group as well as being a mentor to the new grade 9 students coming in to my high school. I also have 2 part time jobs with both my ski club and karate club.

I went on a tour of RMC in April and the Liaison officers told me to apply in August because I want to be a pilot and because of all the demand for pilots/ and Air Crew Selection. Though they said you can wait till September if you're looking at anything else. With everything being online now they said to apply sooner than later because of the long application process and the number of people who apply.

Good luck to all of you and hopefully I`ll make it as well as you!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I am so glad to have others who are in the same boat! ^_^ I hope we could share information and our stories to help each other up and give our best shots!! I also am applying this september for ROTP. 
Today, I went to talk to a sergeant, one of the recruiters in the Toronto -Sheppard government building, and he says application will be processed from september 2013. And he told me there are 400 ROTP spots available (don't know whether this number includes ROTP under civilian universities) and about 2500 apply. Not intending to scare off anyone here LoL...if we prepare well (especially for the interview), we would have a good chance to get accepted. Because when I visited RMC, and met 2 RMC senior cadets (civil engineering) personally, they gave me an insider advice. They said, interview is the most important aspect of the application (about 50% weight) and it is indispensable to "show off" yourself well. In other words, I guess..sell yourself..LOL.. 

Ok, so these are the occupations that I am interested but haven't decided which one to eventually choose..

1. Aerospace Engineering Officer/ Air Combat Systems Officer
2. Aerospace Control Officer/ Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) Officer
3. Health Care Administration Officer/ Nursing Officer (ROTP under civilian university)

My high school average is 93.4% and 92% (Grade 12 and 11, respectively). My extra-curricular activities are "Student Council Vice President, Duke of Edinburgh's Award program Gold(In progress)/Silver/Bronze, Amnesty International Canada appeal letter-writing actions, participating in University of British Columbia(UBC) hosted Junior Engineering Physics Competition(JPEC),care-giving for a disabled individual, serving a Christian Band as an acoustic/bass guitar player in community church, South-Pacific Mission work, peer-tutoring, Tae Kwon Do club, Soccer club, Swimming, jogging, and Fitness-workout. 

Now I am starting to get ready for this long application process, and I hope we all make it!!!


----------



## cbear42

DAA said:
			
		

> Whilst you have the time, you may want to consider researching other occupation choices before applying.  ROTP is not available for PAffO and last year the CF only hired 1 X ROTP MPO and 0 ROTP Int Offr's.



While understandable, what is one to do if they are really set on being an MPO or Int O?


----------



## DAA

cbear42 said:
			
		

> While understandable, what is one to do if they are really set on being an MPO or Int O?



Your only other option would be to try and apply through DEO (must already have a degree) and hope there are positions available at the time you apply.


----------



## DAA

If your contemplating submitting an application for ROTP 2014, for admission to RMC and or Civi U in the fall of 2014, I would suggest that you submit your applications NOW!

If you have a link to the RMC ROTP Portal from last year, it will NOT work but last years "link" might point you to the NEW link.

Good luck!


----------



## iwishiflewplanes

Just a question for those in High School who have applied;

When filling out the online questionnaire, are you supposed to submit your education information as if you have already completed high school? Or are you supposed to include it as "Completed Grade 11" and let the recruiter assume that you are still in your final year of school?

 I do not want to make it seem like I simply dropped out after Grade 11, but do not want to exaggerate my credentials.


----------



## Globemaster77

Good luck to those of you who are applying. 
I was accepted into the ROTP program and I am currently at RMCSJ.
If you have any questions, I will try to answer them to the best of my abilities.


----------



## DAA

iwishiflewplanes said:
			
		

> Just a question for those in High School who have applied;
> When filling out the online questionnaire, are you supposed to submit your education information as if you have already completed high school? Or are you supposed to include it as "Completed Grade 11" and let the recruiter assume that you are still in your final year of school?
> I do not want to make it seem like I simply dropped out after Grade 11!



The question on the application is "Select highest level of education successfully completed", so if you are going into Gr 12 this fall, then you would check off "Grade 11".  When you do the academic questionnaire, TAKE YOUR TIME and read it closely!!!


----------



## iwishiflewplanes

Thanks. That was the choice that made most sense.


----------



## t.robichaud

DAA said:
			
		

> If your contemplating submitting an application for ROTP 2014, for admission to RMC and or Civi U in the fall of 2014, I would suggest that you submit your applications NOW!
> 
> If you have a link to the RMC ROTP Portal from last year, it will NOT work but last years "link" might point you to the NEW link.
> 
> Good luck!



I sent my application in on August 5th and the postal service said that my package including transcript and birth certificate arrived on August 15th. I still haven`t heard anything yet from the Canadian forces. Is it normal to not hear from anyone for this long?


----------



## JrodB86

Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: ACSO

-Entering my second year of Electrical Engineering at a Civvy U, last year's GPA was a 2.9/4.0
-Extra Curriculars: - 7 years of work experience in various industries before attending University, most involved leadership/managerial positions
                            - Many different sports, although most were while in high school
                            - A couple brief volunteer positions (for weekend events)

Good luck to everyone applying!


----------



## DAA

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> I sent my application in on August 5th and the postal service said that my package including transcript and birth certificate arrived on August 15th. I still haven`t heard anything yet from the Canadian forces. Is it normal to not hear from anyone for this long?



Yes it is somewhat normal.  I would suggest contacting your local Recruiting Centre to see if they already have your application and file.


----------



## baseballfan17

I just sent in my required documents for the CDN forces now all I need to wait for is my ROTP form.

I am heading into my first year of university part time and I am wondering when I get my RMC application would it be best if I applied to ROTP at a civilian university (full time) before I even think about RMC. RMC is an elite school and my dream is to go there, but I should try regular university to get more life skills, right?

Cheers


----------



## DAA

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> I just sent in my required documents for the CDN forces now all I need to wait for is my ROTP form.
> 
> I am heading into my first year of university part time and I am wondering when I get my RMC application would it be best if I applied to ROTP at a civilian university (full time) before I even think about RMC. RMC is an elite school and my dream is to go there, but I should try regular university to get more life skills, right?
> 
> Cheers



You don't have a choice!   RMC get's first pick and if that happens to be you, then RMC it is........


----------



## baseballfan17

DAA said:
			
		

> You don't have a choice!   RMC get's first pick and if that happens to be you, then RMC it is........




Then I guess I'll make it work. It just gets a little intimidating because I basically live right next to RMC and they are always 'go, go, go'. I hear them screaming and yelling constantly so I guess it's pretty cool as well.

Thanks for the help DAA it is much appreciated


----------



## Extempora

If you were to apply to the forces through ROTP while in 2nd yr at a civ. University, how many yrs of service must you do after completing your degree (4yr degree). Also, I read somewhere about additional funds provided if you completed a few yrs of your University degree. Is this true? I search all over forces.ca and found no answer regarding this.


----------



## luke_l

The mandatory service period for academic subsidization is 2 months for every month you are in school.  So if you joined at the start of your 3rd year, that's 16 months of subsidization so you would owe 32 months, bringing your total mandatory service period to 48 months.

That being said, for most officer trades you will have an initial contract that will be double that, or more.... An initial contract, and a mandatory service period are not quite the same thing.  Technically, you can ask to voluntarily release from the CF while on a contract (they usually will release you if you ask), however if you are still in a mandatory service period, it will cost you money.

The initial contract for many officer trades will include its own mandatory service period to help recuperate your non-academic training costs.  In many cases, your initial service period will pretty much be the same if you start in 3rd year as if you had started in 1st year, since your military training is much more resource intensive than your academic training (a university degree may seem expensive, but it's peanuts to the CF compared to their investment in you throughout your training)


----------



## George Wallace

Once again the same question and the same answer.  To prevent yet another Thread going off the rails, this one is now LOCKED.


George
Milnet Staff


----------



## a.schamb

Got the initial online application in, choices are: 1) Pilot and 2) Air Combat Systems Officer. Now to mail in all my photocopies!


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Got the initial online application in, choices are: 1) Pilot and 2) Air Combat Systems Officer. Now to mail in all my photocopies!



Way to go man! I'm applying for pilot as well. I hope to see you at Aircrew! What CFRC are you applying out of? As soon as I get the email I'll be dealing with CFRC London.


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Way to go man! I'm applying for pilot as well. I hope to see you at Aircrew! What CFRC are you applying out of? As soon as I get the email I'll be dealing with CFRC London.



CFRC Kitchener! 

London eh? You don't happen to be a DFC pilot do you?


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> CFRC Kitchener!
> 
> London eh? You don't happen to be a DFC pilot do you?



I do fly a diamond, but I live in Windsor. Since CFRC Windsor closed everything has to be done through London. My flight school's called Journey Air, not sure if you've ever heard of them. What school do you fly out of?


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I do fly a diamond, but I live in Windsor. Since CFRC Windsor closed everything has to be done through London. My flight school's called Journey Air, not sure if you've ever heard of them. What school do you fly out of?



Ah, never heard of Journey Air. I'm flying out of Waterloo-Wellington Flight Centre. Are you licensed yet?


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Ah, never heard of Journey Air. I'm flying out of Waterloo-Wellington Flight Centre. Are you licensed yet?



I would've been months ago if it weren't for all the stupid delays (weather, maintenance, weather, more weather). I'm only a few flights away from my practice flight test. I was hoping to have this done before school but that's not going to happen  :facepalm: . How about you? Are you licensed?


----------



## a.schamb

Quick question, for mailing in Parental Consent to with the other documents, I take it you just fill out Part K of the application form and send that in?




			
				StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I would've been months ago if it weren't for all the stupid delays (weather, maintenance, weather, more weather). I'm only a few flights away from my practice flight test. I was hoping to have this done before school but that's not going to happen  :facepalm: . How about you? Are you licensed?



Oh yeah, I know exactly how that feels  . I have my RPP, completed all the requirements for my PPL and will be getting it in November once I turn 17.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Quick question, for mailing in Parental Consent to with the other documents, I take it you just fill out Part K of the application form and send that in?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I know exactly how that feels  . I have my RPP, completed all the requirements for my PPL and will be getting it in November once I turn 17.



Yeah, I printed it off and my mom took care of part K. I faxed all my stuff though, and I think you should too just cause it gets there instantly so you don't have any delays.

As far as the licensing goes that's exactly what I'm doing! And my birthday is in November too!


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I printed it off and my mom took care of part K. I faxed all my stuff though, and I think you should too just cause it gets there instantly so you don't have any delays.
> 
> As far as the licensing goes that's exactly what I'm doing! And my birthday is in November too!



Alright thanks! And oh man, what are the odds?


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Alright thanks! And oh man, what are the odds?



Are you in Air Cadets?


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Are you in Air Cadets?



I am yes. Yourself?


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I am yes. Yourself?



I am as well, although because of my late birthday and the 2 week course/orientation period at RMC, I wasn't able to go for the Power Pilot Scholarship. Found out after getting my student pilot permit that I was ineligible for the Glider Scholarship because I held a student pilot permit  :facepalm:.


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I am as well, although because of my late birthday and the 2 week course/orientation period at RMC, I wasn't able to go for the Power Pilot Scholarship. Found out after getting my student pilot permit that I was ineligible for the Glider Scholarship because I held a student pilot permit  :facepalm:.



Yeah, that was the same reasoning that caused me to start flying on my own. No regrets though, because now I have some cool flying opportunities coming up, such as a volunteer role as a tow pilot


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was the same reasoning that caused me to start flying on my own. No regrets though, because now I have some cool flying opportunities coming up, such as a volunteer role as a tow pilot



No way!! How do you sign up for that???


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> No way!! How do you sign up for that???



It'll be at a nearby gliding club, need PPL with 50hrs PIC, Glider Pilots License, and 5hrs tailwheel with a tailwheel check-out.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> It'll be at a nearby gliding club, need PPL with 50hrs PIC, Glider Pilots License, and 5hrs tailwheel with a tailwheel check-out.



Aww. Don't know if I'll be able to build 50 hours PIC in time and get my glider license. That's a really great opportunity though, and it should be a lot of fun!


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Aww. Don't know if I'll be able to build 50 hours PIC in time and get my glider license. That's a really great opportunity though, and it should be a lot of fun!



If you already have your PPL, you can get a GPL in 2hrs solo and 1hr dual. That's what I'll be doing.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> If you already have your PPL, you can get a GPL in 2hrs solo and 1hr dual. That's what I'll be doing.



I should look into getting my GPL. Do you know how much ground instruction is involved?


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I should look into getting my GPL. Do you know how much ground instruction is involved?



With a PPL, you don't require any ground instruction or a written exam


----------



## fruitflavor

question for everyone that's applying to ROTP.
I went to talk to a recruiter few days ago to talk about ROTP. Thing is I'm about half way done with my program (going into 2nd or 3rd yr, transfer from different institution and change of major) and have been recommended CEOTP.
From my search it seems CEOTP requires being commissioned and working on my own time to finish the degree. Asked the recruiter which positions are open for CEOTP and he just told me to look on recruiting website. Seems only job that's available for CEOTP at the moment is pilot which I am not really interested in. Has anyone else heard of other options for this program? 
The recruiter recommended ROTP for people willing to start fresh from first year if necessary, but with the career choices I want it seems ROTP or DEO is the only way to go.
If ROTP;
Logistics, HCA, Artillery not in any particular order.


----------



## dapaterson

As far as I know, CEOTP is being used very sparingly right now, as there's adequate intake from other officer production plans to meet needs (per current forecasts).

Do not rely on CEOTP being available.


----------



## baseballfan17

I sent my Birth Certificate and Official HS transcripts to the CFVRC about three days ago.

I thought maybe I should be more proactive with my application this time, so I was wondering when would be the appropriate time to follow up my application.

I was thinking within a week maybe. I just don't want it to seem like I'm pestering them and they end up putting my application at the "bottom of the pile".

Thanks guys


----------



## StudentPilot23

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> I sent my Birth Certificate and Official HS transcripts to the CFVRC about three days ago.
> 
> I thought maybe I should be more proactive with my application this time, so I was wondering when would be the appropriate time to follow up my application.
> 
> I was thinking within a week maybe. I just don't want it to seem like I'm pestering them and they end up putting my application at the "bottom of the pile".
> 
> Thanks guys



I called them the day after I faxed my documents. Then I called them 3 days later to see if my file was transferred and it was. Follow up after sending in your docs and ask then when a good time to call them would be.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> With a PPL, you don't require any ground instruction or a written exam



Awesome! I'd love to fly a glider, just because of the simplicity of it. No engine to worry about lol.


----------



## baseballfan17

I forgot to mention that I mailed my docs, so that would take longer than a fax.

Sorry about that


----------



## StudentPilot23

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that I mailed my docs, so that would take longer than a fax.
> 
> Sorry about that



I'd give it a week or so in that case.


----------



## SkyHeff

Working at a CFRC, we won't "put your file at the bottom of the pile" if you call and ask about it's status. However, most CFRC's in my region have seen a sharp increase in the number of files received, so it is taing some time to process them all. Please be patient, we are working as fast as we can to get to them in the order they are received.

Cheers!


----------



## baseballfan17

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Working at a CFRC, we won't "put your file at the bottom of the pile" if you call and ask about it's status. However, most CFRC's in my region have seen a sharp increase in the number of files received, so it is taing some time to process them all. Please be patient, we are working as fast as we can to get to them in the order they are received.
> 
> Cheers!



No problem. Tanks for your input


----------



## baseballfan17

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> I am so glad to have others who are in the same boat! ^_^ I hope we could share information and our stories to help each other up and give our best shots!! I also am applying this september for ROTP.
> Today, I went to talk to a sergeant, one of the recruiters in the Toronto -Sheppard government building, and he says application will be processed from september 2013. And he told me there are 400 ROTP spots available (don't know whether this number includes ROTP under civilian universities) and about 2500 apply. Not intending to scare off anyone here LoL...if we prepare well (especially for the interview), we would have a good chance to get accepted. Because when I visited RMC, and met 2 RMC senior cadets (civil engineering) personally, they gave me an insider advice. They said, interview is the most important aspect of the application (about 50% weight) and it is indispensable to "show off" yourself well. In other words, I guess..sell yourself..LOL..
> 
> Ok, so these are the occupations that I am interested but haven't decided which one to eventually choose..
> 
> 1. Aerospace Engineering Officer/ Air Combat Systems Officer
> 2. Aerospace Control Officer/ Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) Officer
> 3. Health Care Administration Officer/ Nursing Officer (ROTP under civilian university)
> 
> My high school average is 93.4% and 92% (Grade 12 and 11, respectively). My extra-curricular activities are "Student Council Vice President, Duke of Edinburgh's Award program Gold(In progress)/Silver/Bronze, Amnesty International Canada appeal letter-writing actions, participating in University of British Columbia(UBC) hosted Junior Engineering Physics Competition(JPEC),care-giving for a disabled individual, serving a Christian Band as an acoustic/bass guitar player in community church, South-Pacific Mission work, peer-tutoring, Tae Kwon Do club, Soccer club, Swimming, jogging, and Fitness-workout.
> 
> Now I am starting to get ready for this long application process, and I hope we all make it!!!




Thank god I'm not applying for the Air Force this guy would cream me. 


That looks like a pretty good application to me.


----------



## MilitaryMama

In reply to fruitflavour

I can tell you that at my son's swearing-in on July 19th this year there were two young men who were both entering their 3rd year of civilian university and they were both being sworn in under the ROTP program to continue with their studies.  Basically, they will continue to attend the same university for their final year, but will both be paid while attending.  Following graduation they will both attend BMOQ for 15 weeks followed by trades training.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Just booked my CFAT for October 2nd!! Super pumped! Anybody else doing their CFAT soon?


----------



## Teen_Cadet

I'm in the process of doing my online application and I'm wondering if its possible to put trades from multiple elements on one application? And how? Also, there's no option I education for still I highschool so do I just put highschool as highest education and when they see its an ROTP application and my transcripts they will understand I'm still in school?


----------



## DAA

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> I'm in the process of doing my online application and I'm wondering if its possible to put trades from multiple elements on one application? And how? Also, there's no option I education for still I highschool so do I just put highschool as highest education and when they see its an ROTP application and my transcripts they will understand I'm still in school?



Yes you can.  If the online application will not allow you to select occupations from different environments, then you can resolve that by email or once your CFRC calls you in for processing.  For education level, just select "Grade 11" provided you are going into Gr 12 this coming fall.  It is very common.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

DAA said:
			
		

> Yes you can.  If the online application will not allow you to select occupations from different environments, then you can resolve that by email or once your CFRC calls you in for processing.  For education level, just select "Grade 11" provided you are going into Gr 12 this coming fall.  It is very common.



Okay thank you. Also, I just started grade 12 this year (today).


----------



## DAA

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> Okay thank you. Also, I just started grade 12 this year (today).



Perfect.  Starting Gr 12 is the "exact" time to apply for ROTP.


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Just booked my CFAT for October 2nd!! Super pumped! Anybody else doing their CFAT soon?



That's great man! I'm still waiting to hear from the CFRC, my paperwork arrived in North Bay on Friday, but we did just have a long weekend.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> That's great man! I'm still waiting to hear from the CFRC, my paperwork arrived in North Bay on Friday, but we did just have a long weekend.



It took almost 2 weeks for me to hear back from CFRC London. But then again, they probably handle a lot more applicants, especially with CFRC Windsor closed. 

I'm also doing my practice flight test tomorrow! When you did it, how in-depth did you have to go for the aircraft systems, like the fuel system or electrical system? Could you use POH? I emailed my instructor these questions but he hasn't replied yet.


----------



## fruitflavor

thank you MilitaryMama and dapaterson.
Your posts confirm what I have searched on the forum, about other ROTP students joining even during their 3rd year to complete their school subsidized and then serving. 
I've put in the application (again, because I tried once in 2011 for reserves and did not pursue) over the weekend and just sent in my high school transcript, copy of passport, and citizenship card. I do not have a copy of birth certificate and it is probably impossible to obtain one. But back in 2011, recruiter said that he would be able to process me without it so hopefully it'll be fine.


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> It took almost 2 weeks for me to hear back from CFRC London. But then again, they probably handle a lot more applicants, especially with CFRC Windsor closed.
> 
> I'm also doing my practice flight test tomorrow! When you did it, how in-depth did you have to go for the aircraft systems, like the fuel system or electrical system? Could you use POH? I emailed my instructor these questions but he hasn't replied yet.



Okay that's reassuring. 

During my flight test he asked me to explain both the fuel system and electrical. The Katana fuel system is pretty simple so I could describe that without the POH, basically just how the fuel reaches the cylinder from the tank. For electrical I briefly went over the 3 parts (Generator/Battery, distributor, consumers) and told him what section in the POH I would look at if I needed more info. My instructors have told me to know an overview of the systems, and know what section to look in if you needed more info.

One thing I'd recommend is knowing EVERYTHING about the cross-country. My ground consisted of about an hour of question after question on just the simulated cross-country. The systems questions took about 5mins.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Okay that's reassuring.
> 
> During my flight test he asked me to explain both the fuel system and electrical. The Katana fuel system is pretty simple so I could describe that without the POH, basically just how the fuel reaches the cylinder from the tank. For electrical I briefly went over the 3 parts (Generator/Battery, distributor, consumers) and told him what section in the POH I would look at if I needed more info. My instructors have told me to know an overview of the systems, and know what section to look in if you needed more info.
> 
> One thing I'd recommend is knowing EVERYTHING about the cross-country. My ground consisted of about an hour of question after question on just the simulated cross-country. The systems questions took about 5mins.



Thanks for the advice! Do you fly Katanas? I cannot for the life of me find the amp-hours of the battery in the POH. All it says is that it will put out 20 amps for 30 mins if the Gen fails. Does this have anything to do with that?


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Well, finally after three years of browsing army.ca I started my application for RMC.  

Trade choice 1: Maritime Surface and Sub-Surface Officer
Trade choice 2: Naval Combat Systems Engineering Officer
Trade choice 3: Logistics Officer

Photocopies of documents were also mailed today!


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice! Do you fly Katanas? I cannot for the life of me find the amp-hours of the battery in the POH. All it says is that it will put out 20 amps for 30 mins if the Gen fails. Does this have anything to do with that?



Hey sorry for the late reply, been out on a student council retreat and lots of flying   Yeah, I fly Katanas. I'm fairly certain that's what amp-hours refers to.

You have the flight test scheduled?


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Hey sorry for the late reply, been out on a student council retreat and lots of flying   Yeah, I fly Katanas. I'm fairly certain that's what amp-hours refers to.
> 
> You have the flight test scheduled?



Alright thanks. I'm hoping to do the real flight test some time next week. I just want to get this done! It feels like it's getting so drawn out, it's kinda frustrating.


----------



## Gotstadreambig

Hello Everyone, 

Is anyone applying from Vancouver or BC? I've thought about applying to the Army since I was a teenager but have only recently felt confident in my abilities to become a valuable member of the CF. I'm currently in College and University - College for my Diploma in Criminology (taking my last class) and University for my BA Degree in Criminology (third year). It's been a long road but I'm very ready to begin my career in the military. My choices for employment are as follows:

Military PO
Intelligence
Legal 

I thought I would put a message up here and see how everyone is doing with the process. My application date was June 25th... super early, yes, but I am eager to get the process moving and wanted to ensure I gave myself plenty of time to make my application as complete and concise as possible!

I wish everyone the best of luck in this journey!

Cheers


----------



## Conz

Gotstadreambig said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is anyone applying from Vancouver or BC? I've thought about applying to the Army since I was a teenager but have only recently felt confident in my abilities to become a valuable member of the CF. I'm currently in College and University - College for my Diploma in Criminology (taking my last class) and University for my BA Degree in Criminology (third year). It's been a long road but I'm very ready to begin my career in the military. My choices for employment are as follows:
> 
> Military PO
> Intelligence
> Legal
> 
> I thought I would put a message up here and see how everyone is doing with the process. My application date was June 25th... super early, yes, but I am eager to get the process moving and wanted to ensure I gave myself plenty of time to make my application as complete and concise as possible!
> 
> I wish everyone the best of luck in this journey!
> 
> Cheers



I don't want to kill your hopes, but you might want to check the availability of your choices. I know that for ROTP 2013-2014 there was only 1 MPO spot and 0 Int O spots. I looked at a chart the other day when I stopped in to a recruiting center to pick something up and noticed a lot more closed trades for this ROTP compared to last year. In addition, on the FORCES.CA website the only entry plan for Legal Officer is Direct Entry: http://forces.ca/en/job/legalofficer-64#education-3
You might want to contact your local recruiter to see what options may be available for you.


----------



## Gotstadreambig

Conz said:
			
		

> I don't want to kill your hopes, but you might want to check the availability of your choices. I know that for ROTP 2013-2014 there was only 1 MPO spot and 0 Int O spots. I looked at a chart the other day when I stopped in to a recruiting center to pick something up and noticed a lot more closed trades for this ROTP compared to last year. In addition, on the FORCES.CA website the only entry plan for Legal Officer is Direct Entry: http://forces.ca/en/job/legalofficer-64#education-3
> You might want to contact your local recruiter to see what options may be available for you.



Hi, 

Thanks for the reply. I realize that my choices are tough ones and yes, I realize that Legal is direct entry. However, I am currently in school completing my education and wanted to at least try - you never know until to exert the effort. I have thought about looking at other options as well but I intend to complete what I have started as far as my education goes. What is the worst that can happen? I complete my education on my own and re-apply as NCM or Direct Entry for my specific job choice. Either way I am in this for the long haul!

So again, I appreciate the heads up but I will continue pursuing my goal.

Sending well wishes for your entry


----------



## SkyHeff

There aren't any Legal ROTP slots as the current entry standards require that "All Legal Officers must be admitted to the Bar of a Canadian province or territory, and be a member in good standing of a provincial or territorial law society." Thus, Legal officer will be removed from your ROTP application once it is received at the Recruiting Centre. There is the potential of having a law degree subsidized after completing your bachelors degree, however that stream is closed at the moment.

Also, Intelligence positions are largely being recruited from within the CAF ranks. Both the NCM and Officer trade are closed for the year to off the street applicants. There is a chance it could open for ROTP, but it is currently closed.

The ROTP campaign is set to kick off shortly, so we're hoping the recruitment numbers follow shortly after that.

Best of luck on your applications.

Cheers!


----------



## Gotstadreambig

Yes, it would appear as though I have to do some more work! Haha

I was corrected today, I should have applied for MP not MPO... my mistake. I will indeed be changing my two other options, it's a good thing I had applied so early in the process. Now I will rethink things and either complete my degree and re-enter as an NCM or move ahead in something totally new. Who knows!

Things are going to get going very soon - Good Luck to all


----------



## t.robichaud

I sent my application in for ROTP for Pilot back on August 5th, after a month of nothing except the initial automated e-mail, I called North Bay and no one picked up, when I called my recruiting center (CFRC Hamilton) I was told that they weren`t processing ROTP applicants until end of September or early October.


----------



## StudentPilot23

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> I sent my application in for ROTP for Pilot back on August 5th, after a month of nothing except the initial automated e-mail, I called North Bay and no one picked up, when I called my recruiting center (CFRC Hamilton) I was told that they weren`t processing ROTP applicants until end of September or early October.



That's weird. It took North Bay only a few days to transfer my application to CFRC London. Getting a hold of the guys in North Bay is a pain. Sometimes you just have to keep calling at 30 min intervals until someone picks up. Be careful though when talking to your CFRC. They may not be "processing" ROTP applications yet, but that doesn't mean they aren't accepting them. Call CFVRC North Bay back and check the status of your file. If it's been transferred call CFRC Hamilton and schedule your CFAT! 

Best of luck  ;D


----------



## t.robichaud

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> That's weird. It took North Bay only a few days to transfer my application to CFRC London. Getting a hold of the guys in North Bay is a pain. Sometimes you just have to keep calling at 30 min intervals until someone picks up. Be careful though when talking to your CFRC. They may not be "processing" ROTP applications yet, but that doesn't mean they aren't accepting them. Call CFVRC North Bay back and check the status of your file. If it's been transferred call CFRC Hamilton and schedule your CFAT!
> 
> Best of luck  ;D



Thanks for the advice and will do! I`ll post my results here.


----------



## DAA

Conz said:
			
		

> I don't want to kill your hopes, but you might want to check the availability of your choices. I looked at a chart the other day when I stopped in to a recruiting center to pick something up and noticed a lot more closed trades for this ROTP compared to last year. You might want to contact your local recruiter to see what options may be available for you.



Interesting!!!   I haven't even seen the 2014 ROTP Campaign plan/guidance yet so don't quite understand how you could have seen numbers.   So even if they contacted their local recruiter about options, they wouldn't get any.


----------



## Globemaster77

I'm current at RMC St.Jean for my first year. I was accepted for 2013-2014 in the engineering program. 
I am from Vancouver, BC.
My initial offer was pilot, but I declined it. I received a new offer for AEC a month or two later, which I accepted.
A lot of people seemed surprised by what I did. I didn't want pilot because the service time was way too long for me. 7 years after you get your wings... expect to be in the forces a decade or two. 
2013-2014 was a great year to apply for pilot, about 56 pilot slots were available I believe.
Bad year for AEC, only 11 positions on my year. I picked AEC because it had the coolest specializations. (And shorter service period).
If you have any questions, feel free to throw them at me.
They usually select around 200 ~ 250 people I believe. In my intake at St.Jean, 20-40 kids VRed because they couldn't handle the OP.
Numbers of acceptances vary depending on year and trade.


----------



## Gotstadreambig

Hey Globemaster - it's nice to see someone else from Vancouver  

Well, I have done some more research and have decided to change my occupation choices. 

1) Artillery Officer
2) Military Police
3) Intelligence Operator/Signals Officer

I really find the engineer officer appealing but my education in Criminology won't help me there! Haha! I'm super interested in Artillery - I've studied both the officer and soldier position and I have found very limited differences between the two. I would love to do either but can anyone open my eyes to the difference? I do want to finish my degree so I think the officer position would be better. 

I still haven't heard from the RC but I am hopeful I will over the next couple of weeks


----------



## SoldierInAYear

It's been approximately two weeks since I've mailed my documentations to CFVRC so I decided to give them a call a discovered my application is now transferred to CFRC Hamilton


----------



## J.J.Y

Hello, 

I was hoping that someone more familiar with the following subjects would be able to help me in regards to 1)  if I would be considered as a viable applicant for the "ROTP" program 2) when would be the ideal time of application for my specific situation, and finally 3) which occupation I should enroll into. 

I've just recently started my last year of high school (grade 12) and I have been considering joining the military for about 3 years now. With grade 11 marks alone (all pre-university level) I've been able to achieve an overall average of roughly 78%. I am completely bilingual in English, as well as french. When it comes to extra curricular activities, since grade 7 I've made my schools basket-ball, volley-ball, badminton and cross-country running team, in addition this year I've started to play rugby (also on our schools varsity team). Finally, concerning part time employment, I am currently employed as a Lifeguard/ swimming instructor with the city. 

Ideally, I would like to become an officer in the military (meaning I would need to complete undergraduate degree). I will be applying shortly to university hopefully in either Human kinetics, health science and nutrition. Here's the problem, if I were to be so blessed as to be accepted and finish one of these undergraduate degrees I still wouldn't know which occupation I should work as in the military- they all seem to be so interesting and action filled. Because of this "identity crisis" Im not 100% certain if applying for the "ROTP" program would be the right move at this junctior.

Personally, Its not a matter of "if" I am going to join the military its more a matter of "when". I appreciate whoever ends up taking the time to read and respond to the questions from my post.

Thank you in advance for your time,

J.J.Y


----------



## DAA

J.J.Y said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I was hoping that someone more familiar with the following subjects would be able to help me in regards to 1)  if I would be considered as a viable applicant for the "ROTP" program 2) when would be the ideal time of application for my specific situation, and finally 3) which occupation I should enroll into.
> \



1.  Everyone is considered to be a "viable" applicant.  There are alot of factors that go into the selection process, so it is impossible to say whether or not you would receive an offer but you do appear to be on the right track.  Just need to get your marks up a bit more.

2.  Entering into Gr 12 is the proper time to apply.  If you do decide to submit an application, then just make sure you do this PRIOR to the advertised deadline.

3.  Keep looking over the job possibilities.  It is entirely up to you to make a decision.  You can always visit your local Recruiting Centre and ask to speak with a Recruiter or MCC and discuss the ROTP/RMC option as well as your interests.  They may be able to point you in the direction of some occupations that may be a good fit.


----------



## StudentPilot23

I got sent earlier today the link to the RMC questionnaire (Moodle), but it will not open in either chrome or internet explorer. Anybody else having the same difficulties?


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Any errors pop up, or is it simply not loading?


----------



## StudentPilot23

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Any errors pop up, or is it simply not loading?



It's just not loading.


----------



## SkyHeff

You should have received an email earlier this afternoon telling you to copy & paste the URL into the browser of your choice.

Clicking the links in the email are tied to a faulty hyperlink, but the addresses themselves work if copied & pasted.

People going forward will have a slightly difference process for receiving ROTP links, so these issues should resolve themselves.

Cheers.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Heff18 said:
			
		

> You should have received an email earlier this afternoon telling you to copy & paste the URL into the browser of your choice.
> 
> Clicking the links in the email are tied to a faulty hyperlink, but the addresses themselves work if copied & pasted.
> 
> People going forward will have a slightly difference process for receiving ROTP links, so these issues should resolve themselves.
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah it's working fine now. Thanks.


----------



## iwishiflewplanes

Has any else not received an email yet? My hope is that some recruiting centres are simply faster than others. Am I just a worry wart?  :


----------



## SkyHeff

At this point, yes. The ROTP campaign has only just kicked off. Some Recruiting Centres received ROTP files early, thus a limited few have heard from their local CFRC.


----------



## DAA

Heff18 said:
			
		

> At this point, yes. The ROTP campaign has only just kicked off. Some Recruiting Centres received ROTP files early, thus a limited few have heard from their local CFRC.



Exactly!!!  

If you submitted your application to the CF and are applying for ROTP 2014 (ie; RMC) prior to, for safety sake, 1 Oct 13 and you have NOT received the "valid" link to the RMC Portal, which is needed to upload your documents and Questionnaire, then you need to contact your supporting CFRC right away to obtain the new link.

To make it as simple as possible for people to understand, this is the application process for ROTP 2014:

Step 1 -  Submit your "online" application to the CF through www.forces.ca and select "ROTP" as the "Entry Plan"......(your on your own for the rest)
Step 2 -  You will receive an auto-generated email, which is standard for "everyone" who applies to the CF, don't worry about it for now, but print it/save it and keep it handy...;
Step 3 -  Within 48-72 hours of applying ONLINE, it could be slightly longer in some cases, nevertheless, you WILL receive a "follow-up" email from Recruiting which provides you with the link to the RMC Portal which includes further instructions on how to procced.  You need to READ these instructions and do EXACTLY what the follow-up instructions are asking you to do!!!  Do NOT go back to "Step 2"  <-------  or you won't get past GO and collect $200.00.  This is the "critical" part of the process!!!;
Step 4 -  Follow the instructions contained in the follow-up email at Step 3 to a "T" and then like everyone says, sit and wait.  You will NOT receive any further confirmations beyond Step 3...

After you have reached Step 3 and if you haven't heard anything from your "local" CFRC within 14 days, you need to contact them right away.  If you have not gone beyond Step 2, you need to contact Recruiting in North Bay.....

I can't stress the importance of taking your time filling out these applications!  It is NOT like applying to a Civilian University.  My recommendation for what it's worth.......print the applications, if you can, do them in "draft" and then do them again, have someone else review them and then when you feel it is your best effort, "hit" the send button!!!  You are "selling" yourself, so sell the CF your best self because that's all the CF tries to buy!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ZeiGezunt

So I just sent off the online form. My preferences are:

-Armoured Officer

-Infantry Officer

-Social Work Officer

I've got a 90% average (honour roll since Gr. VII) and my extracurriculars are NCSY, the Boys Choir, the Public Library, and IPMS. I also have some internships lined up and I'll be leading a Shabbaton for the younger grades. As to sports, I run three days a week and play floor hockey every Saturday.

But oy, some of the stuff I see here has me shaking in my boots. I'm no slouch, but I'm not sure I can compete with the Duke of Edinburgh Gold. I sold myself like I've never sold anything in those forms, and I just hope they think I'm promising enough to try me out. Oh well--I guess I'm cautiously optimistic here, and let's hope we all get accepted. Good luck!


----------



## Teen_Cadet

I just submitted my online application. Tomorrow I'm going to print off the application I have to mail in and mail in my documents. The occupations I chose were:

- Logistics Officer
- Maritime Surface and Subsurface Officer
- Military Police Officer

(All Navy). 

I'm very excited to get the process started.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Good luck to you all  ;D


----------



## DAA

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> I just submitted my online application. Tomorrow I'm going to print off the application I have to mail in and mail in my documents. The occupations I chose were:



Please read my earlier post shown below, on how to apply for ROTP/RMC!!!  You DO NOT mail anything in, everything is done "online"!



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Exactly!!!
> 
> If you submitted your application to the CF and are applying for ROTP 2014 (ie; RMC) prior to, for safety sake, 1 Oct 13 and you have NOT received the "valid" link to the RMC Portal, which is needed to upload your documents and Questionnaire, then you need to contact your supporting CFRC right away to obtain the new link.
> 
> To make it as simple as possible for people to understand, this is the application process for ROTP 2014:
> 
> Step 1 -  Submit your "online" application to the CF through www.forces.ca and select "ROTP" as the "Entry Plan"......(your on your own for the rest)
> Step 2 -  You will receive an auto-generated email, which is standard for "everyone" who applies to the CF, don't worry about it for now, but print it/save it and keep it handy...;
> Step 3 -  Within 48-72 hours of applying ONLINE, it could be slightly longer in some cases, nevertheless, you WILL receive a "follow-up" email from Recruiting which provides you with the link to the RMC Portal which includes further instructions on how to procced.  You need to READ these instructions and do EXACTLY what the follow-up instructions are asking you to do!!!  Do NOT go back to "Step 2"  <-------  or you won't get past GO and collect $200.00.  This is the "critical" part of the process!!!;
> Step 4 -  Follow the instructions contained in the follow-up email at Step 3 to a "T" and then like everyone says, sit and wait.  You will NOT receive any further confirmations beyond Step 3...
> 
> After you have reached Step 3 and if you haven't heard anything from your "local" CFRC within 14 days, you need to contact them right away.  If you have not gone beyond Step 2, you need to contact Recruiting in North Bay.....
> 
> I can't stress the importance of taking your time filling out these applications!  It is NOT like applying to a Civilian University.  My recommendation for what it's worth.......print the applications, if you can, do them in "draft" and then do them again, have someone else review them and then when you feel it is your best effort, "hit" the send button!!!  You are "selling" yourself, so sell the CF your best self because that's all the CF tries to buy!!!
> 
> Good Luck!!!


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Oh okay! Thank you so much DAA. I will wait for that email!


----------



## DAA

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> Oh okay! Thank you so much DAA. I will wait for that email!



If you applied yesterday, then you should receive the second follow-up email tomorrow or Thursday at the latest!!!  Heck, you may even get it later today!

Good luck!


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Hey DAA, I applied for RMC ROTP 2014 and mailed in my files to CFRC Northbay, now the files are transferred to CFRC Hamilton. Should I be expecting a email with a link to the RMC portal or should I call my local CFRC and ask them?


----------



## DAA

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Hey DAA, I applied for RMC ROTP 2014 and mailed in my files to CFRC Northbay, now the files are transferred to CFRC Hamilton. Should I be expecting a email with a link to the RMC portal or should I call my local CFRC and ask them?



Base on your post above, in which you indicate that your file has been transferred to CFRC Hamilton, I would suggest you call CFRC Hamilton!  It is their responsibility to not only provide you with the link to the RMC Portal but also manage your ROTP application.

As you can see in recent posts, the ROTP campaign has just recently started to spool up.  So if you applied recently (ie; last 2-3 days) you're in luck and will get the "most" recent and accurate information.  As much as I hate to say it, but if you chose to take the advice of others and submitted an application earlier this year, you're going to find yourself in a bit of a bind and you need to start back tracking and trying to find out just where and who has your application!

Or, if you are now in "panic" mode because of bad advice and or uncertainty about your status..........I would suggest that you submit a NEW online application!


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Thank's DAA! I will get in contact with CFRC Hamilton ASAP.


----------



## t.robichaud

Just to recap on everything, I applied on August 5th for Pilot and I received 1 automated e-mail saying to mail copies of my transcript and birth certificate to CFRC North Bay. I have sent all those documents and still have not heard anything back. I have called my recruiting center multiple times (CFRC Hamilton) and have been informed that they have received my application from North Bay, but because RMC is a low priority for them right now they are still waiting another week or two before calling people to book aptitude tests and medicals. I have never received a second email with a link to an RMC portal and my application says that I have applied through the ROTP program.

Can someone please give me some advice and who I should talk to? Some members of RMC should be at my school this week with the traveling mini-University fair.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Wait, you can submit more than one application? I sent mine off in a bit of a hurry (I'm excited, what can I say) and there are a few revisions that could be made.

Also, how competitive a trade is Armoured or Infantry? Like I said, I think my application is good, but it might not be good enough.


----------



## Conz

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Wait, you can submit more than one application? I sent mine off in a bit of a hurry (I'm excited, what can I say) and there are a few revisions that could be made.
> 
> Also, how competitive a trade is Armoured or Infantry? Like I said, I think my application is good, but it might not be good enough.



ROTP 2013-2014 numbers: Armour Officer 18, Infantry Officer 30 
(edit) Received these numbers from my file manager and interviewing officer last year.


----------



## RMCMum

Heartfelt apologies if I mislead any applicants with my previous posts.  I was offering a bit of advice based on past experience of my son's application and how it was at that time, suggesting getting information ahead of time.  I did state that I didn't know about the online application process.  My intention was not to mess anyone up, just to try to help.  Mea culpa, lesson learned.  Good luck to all in your application process!


----------



## DAA

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Can someone please give me some advice and who I should talk to? Some members of RMC should be at my school this week with the traveling mini-University fair.



Your CFRC only needs to send you that 2nd email with all the details on what you need to do next.  It's as simple as that!


----------



## SkyHeff

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> I have called my recruiting center multiple times (CFRC Hamilton) and have been informed that they have received my application from North Bay, but because RMC is a low priority for them right now they are still waiting another week or two before calling people to book aptitude tests and medicals.



You answered your own question. When your CFRC gets to ROTP files, they will contact you with the information.


----------



## DAA

Heff18 said:
			
		

> You answered your own question. When your CFRC gets to ROTP files, they will contact you with the information.



He kind of did but he didn't.  But the first question that came to my mind was "Why didn't they atleast provide him with the link to the RMC Portal and the instructions on how to proceed?"  Administering the CFAT and or Medical prior to the RMC Academic Assessment being done seems like a waste of time and resources.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Update: Called CFRC Hamilton today only to be told that the RMC portal link was CFRC North Bay's responsibility but the recruiter said he will track down my application and email me the information.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Did my CFAT today. I was told I did very well and qualified for every officer trade! Medical and Interview scheduled for October 24th. Seems like things are moving along pretty briskly here in Windsor. Anyone else do their CFAT or know if the CFAT can be retaken just for the sake of upping your score?

Good luck to all of those in the process of applying!


----------



## Conz

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Did my CFAT today. I was told I did very well and qualified for every officer trade! Medical and Interview scheduled for October 24th. Seems like things are moving along pretty briskly here in Windsor. Anyone else do their CFAT or know if the CFAT can be retaken just for the sake of upping your score?
> 
> Good luck to all of those in the process of applying!



I'm curious. Did CFRC London hold a satellite CFAT appointment for applicants in Windsor, or did you have to travel to London?


----------



## SkyHeff

DAA said:
			
		

> He kind of did but he didn't.


True, sorry about that. I assumed that when the Det got to ROTP files, that would include sending out the link to any files received prior to the new RMC portal being opened. Hopefully they are aware of the directive that only files going forward from mid-September are being sent the link from North Bay. 



			
				Conz said:
			
		

> I'm curious. Did CFRC London hold a satellite CFAT appointment for applicants in Windsor, or did you have to travel to London?


Yes, they visit Windsor once a month to conduct CFAT appointments and then follow up interviews and such other weeks.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Conz said:
			
		

> I'm curious. Did CFRC London hold a satellite CFAT appointment for applicants in Windsor, or did you have to travel to London?



Yeah, like Heff said they come once a month for the CFAT and pretty much everything else. I have my medical and interview booked for the 24th. The only bad thing is that if you miss an appointment for whatever reason you have to wait another month to do it.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Update: Got the RMC Portal Link, questionnaire submitted!


----------



## Conz

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Yeah, like Heff said they come once a month for the CFAT and pretty much everything else. I have my medical and interview booked for the 24th. The only bad thing is that if you miss an appointment for whatever reason you have to wait another month to do it.



Okay. I was wondering how they did it since CFRC Windsor closed a bit after my interview and the rest of my processing was done through CFRC Toronto Det London. Thanks.


----------



## t.robichaud

For the RMC questionnaire on the first couple questions such as homework and employment, are you allowed to write more than the given amount? Or should you stick to the given space. I`ve been told that you should fill in the entire given space,  but when I typed more then printed out a hard copy to review, the parts where I put in extra writing were cut off.


----------



## Goose15

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> For the RMC questionnaire on the first couple questions such as homework and employment, are you allowed to write more than the given amount? Or should you stick to the given space. I`ve been told that you should fill in the entire given space,  but when I typed more then printed out a hard copy to review, the parts where I put in extra writing were cut off.



Assuming you downloaded the questionnaire from the link and not an old one the font should automatically resize itself so it will fit if you continue adding information in beyond the initial "given space". When you print it out it should just have the smaller resized font (know this from personal experience). You may need to try and re-download the questionnaire if it is not properly resizing and printing.


----------



## a.schamb

Just gave North Bay a call about the RMC Portal, said I'd be getting the link within the week. Still haven't heard anything from CFRC Kitchener.


----------



## DAA

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Just gave North Bay a call about the RMC Portal, said I'd be getting the link within the week. Still haven't heard anything from CFRC Kitchener.



Getting the link from "who", Kitchener?  You could be waiting a long time........


----------



## tfao95

DAA said:
			
		

> Exactly!!!
> 
> If you submitted your application to the CF and are applying for ROTP 2014 (ie; RMC) prior to, for safety sake, 1 Oct 13 and you have NOT received the "valid" link to the RMC Portal, which is needed to upload your documents and Questionnaire, then you need to contact your supporting CFRC right away to obtain the new link.
> 
> To make it as simple as possible for people to understand, this is the application process for ROTP 2014:
> 
> Step 1 -  Submit your "online" application to the CF through www.forces.ca and select "ROTP" as the "Entry Plan"......(your on your own for the rest)
> Step 2 -  You will receive an auto-generated email, which is standard for "everyone" who applies to the CF, don't worry about it for now, but print it/save it and keep it handy...;
> Step 3 -  Within 48-72 hours of applying ONLINE, it could be slightly longer in some cases, nevertheless, you WILL receive a "follow-up" email from Recruiting which provides you with the link to the RMC Portal which includes further instructions on how to procced.  You need to READ these instructions and do EXACTLY what the follow-up instructions are asking you to do!!!  Do NOT go back to "Step 2"  <-------  or you won't get past GO and collect $200.00.  This is the "critical" part of the process!!!;
> Step 4 -  Follow the instructions contained in the follow-up email at Step 3 to a "T" and then like everyone says, sit and wait.  You will NOT receive any further confirmations beyond Step 3...
> 
> After you have reached Step 3 and if you haven't heard anything from your "local" CFRC within 14 days, you need to contact them right away.  If you have not gone beyond Step 2, you need to contact Recruiting in North Bay.....
> 
> I can't stress the importance of taking your time filling out these applications!  It is NOT like applying to a Civilian University.  My recommendation for what it's worth.......print the applications, if you can, do them in "draft" and then do them again, have someone else review them and then when you feel it is your best effort, "hit" the send button!!!  You are "selling" yourself, so sell the CF your best self because that's all the CF tries to buy!!!
> 
> Good Luck!!!



I'm currently a member of the reserves, but right now I am away at school (1st year university) and on ED&T. Should I still use this process to apply, or should I contact my unit or a recruiter first?


----------



## DAA

tfao95 said:
			
		

> I'm currently a member of the reserves, but right now I am away at school (1st year university) and on ED&T. Should I still use this process to apply, or should I contact my unit or a recruiter first?



The process for currently "active" PRes members is different.  Even though you are currently on ED&T, you would still have to apply for a Component Transfer (CT) inorder to get into the ROTP Program.  You don't have to go through your unit to do this, you just need access to a DWAN Workstation to submit your application.


----------



## tfao95

Ah ok so that must happen before I apply.

Thanks DAA! Much appreciated.


----------



## DAA

tfao95 said:
			
		

> Ah ok so that must happen before I apply.
> 
> Thanks DAA! Much appreciated.



You can't use the forces.ca online application because you are considered to be a "Component Transfer".  That is the route you have to go, request a CT from PRes to Reg F under the ROTP Program.


----------



## tfao95

Oh! Ok I think I understand now. Where would I go/Who should I contact to request a CT? I know it must be from a DWAN station but I am far from my unit at the time. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## DAA

tfao95 said:
			
		

> Oh! Ok I think I understand now. Where would I go/Who should I contact to request a CT? I know it must be from a DWAN station but I am far from my unit at the time.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.



PM inbound, check your messages!


----------



## a.schamb

DAA said:
			
		

> Getting the link from "who", Kitchener?  You could be waiting a long time........



A recruiter from CFRC Hamilton just called today, he left a message but we will be talking tomorrow.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

a.schamb said:
			
		

> A recruiter from CFRC Hamilton just called today, he left a message but we will be talking tomorrow.



Aye. I got a call from a PO at CFRC Hamilton to confirm I'm still interested in ROTP on Monday


----------



## a.schamb

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Aye. I got a call from a PO at CFRC Hamilton to confirm I'm still interested in ROTP on Monday



Sounds like the same person!


----------



## t.robichaud

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Aye. I got a call from a PO at CFRC Hamilton to confirm I'm still interested in ROTP on Monday



I called Hamilton again today, they said they wouldn`t make calls for a couple weeks as their sorting through hundreds of applications.


----------



## DAA

Don't lose any sleep over this.  As long as you have been provided with the link to the RMC Portal, followed those instructions to a "T" and managed to upload both the RMC Academic Questionnaire and your academic transcripts directly to "RMC", then you have done good!!!!

Now back to waiting     op:


----------



## Teen_Cadet

On Monday I uploaded my academic questionaire and transcripts to RMC. I had recieved the RMC portal via email a few days earlier. Now I'm playing the waiting game also.


----------



## Rams96

I spoke to a recruiter today, but he didn't seem to be very helpful to me. I asked him for a list of available trades, as recommended by this forum, but the most he was able to give me was a list of available degrees at RMC, and the trade information sheets. Correct me if i am mistaken, but I was under the impression that he would be able to provide me with the specific number of positions available for each trade. Regardless, I am still going to apply for these three trades:
1. Infantry Officer
2. Armour Officer
3. Engineering Officer

Is an 82% average, and being involved with several volunteer organizations and 3 sports teams enough to keep me competitive? I am worried that because I do not play an official leadership roll by being a captain of any teams or clubs that it will hurt my chances.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Rams96 said:
			
		

> I spoke to a recruiter today, but he didn't seem to be very helpful to me. I asked him for a list of available trades, as recommended by this forum, but the most he was able to give me was a list of available degrees at RMC, and the trade information sheets. Correct me if i am mistaken, but I was under the impression that he would be able to provide me with the specific number of positions available for each trade. Regardless, I am still going to apply for these three trades:
> 1. Infantry Officer
> 2. Armour Officer
> 3. Engineering Officer
> 
> Is an 82% average, and being involved with several volunteer organizations and 3 sports teams enough to keep me competitive? I am worried that because I do not play an official leadership roll by being a captain of any teams or clubs that it will hurt my chances.



At this stage there isn't much you can do about leadership. Although I would recommend joining a club/organization with a leadership position so you'll have something to say when the recruiter asks you about your leadership experience during your interview. Like I said, at this point there isn't much you can do so there's no point in stressing about it. Just apply and see what happens.


----------



## SkyHeff

Rams96 said:
			
		

> Correct me if i am mistaken, but I was under the impression that he would be able to provide me with the specific number of positions available for each trade. Regardless, I am still going to apply for these three trades:



At this point in time, recruiters do not have hard numbers for the up and coming positions available for the ROTP campaign. I do recommend that you apply to the jobs that interest you, as it is likely positions will be available for most trades, but the specific numbers can vary from few to many.


----------



## Rams96

Heff18 said:
			
		

> At this point in time, recruiters do not have hard numbers for the up and coming positions available for the ROTP campaign. I do recommend that you apply to the jobs that interest you, as it is likely positions will be available for most trades, but the specific numbers can vary from few to many.





			
				StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> At this stage there isn't much you can do about leadership. Although I would recommend joining a club/organization with a leadership position so you'll have something to say when the recruiter asks you about your leadership experience during your interview. Like I said, at this point there isn't much you can do so there's no point in stressing about it. Just apply and see what happens.


Thank you for the replies, there is a peer mentoring and tutoring program that I think I might join, as it will help develop my leadership abilities, and make it so I will have something to speak about if I make it to the interview stage.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

CFRC Hamilton just started emailing the RMC portal link though they seem to have forgotten to include applicant ID numbers on it. Well, for my email atleast. Replied to the recruiter asking about it so I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## DAA

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> CFRC Hamilton just started emailing the RMC portal link though they seem to have forgotten to include applicant ID numbers on it. Well, for my email atleast.



 :rofl:

Well you could always be nice and point that fact out by replying back to that email.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Yeah I replied to it


----------



## Goose15

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> For the RMC questionnaire on the first couple questions such as homework and employment, are you allowed to write more than the given amount? Or should you stick to the given space. I`ve been told that you should fill in the entire given space,  but when I typed more then printed out a hard copy to review, the parts where I put in extra writing were cut off.



Update adobe!!!


----------



## StudentPilot23

UPDATE

Just did my medical and interview today for ROTP-PLT. I was told I did excellent, and the medical was good as well. I was also told that I am the only applicant in southern Ontario who's application has been processed by RMC. The recruiter said there was an extra step in the process being done that has created a backlog. Not sure what it is exactly, but hopefully it gets cleared up. I'm extremely surprised at how quickly my file is moving. I thought for sure I'd be waiting until December to do my interview. I hope everyone's applications get moving soon!


----------



## Goose15

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Just did my medical and interview today for ROTP-PLT. I was told I did excellent, and the medical was good as well. I was also told that I am the only applicant in southern Ontario who's application has been processed by RMC. The recruiter said there was an extra step in the process being done that has created a backlog. Not sure what it is exactly, but hopefully it gets cleared up. I'm extremely surprised at how quickly my file is moving. I thought for sure I'd be waiting until December to do my interview. I hope everyone's applications get moving soon!



Thanks for the heads-up! 

Glad to hear everything went great, good luck!


----------



## SkyHeff

There have been some cases where ROTP applicants have completed and printed a copy of the RMC Questionnaire, but have not actually submitted it to RMC. Thus, RMC cannot assess such applicants for suitability. I would highly recommend to all applicants that they confirm that they actually submitted the form and not just printed off a copy.


----------



## Goose15

Heff18 said:
			
		

> There have been some cases where ROTP applicants have completed and printed a copy of the RMC Questionnaire, but have not actually submitted it to RMC. Thus, RMC cannot assess such applicants for suitability. I would highly recommend to all applicants that they confirm that they actually submitted the form and not just printed off a copy.



Edit: deleted due to confusion


----------



## Goose15

Heff18 said:
			
		

> There have been some cases where ROTP applicants have completed and printed a copy of the RMC Questionnaire, but have not actually submitted it to RMC. Thus, RMC cannot assess such applicants for suitability. I would highly recommend to all applicants that they confirm that they actually submitted the form and not just printed off a copy.



My mistake, I misread. I see now you literally meant they printed off the form but left it un-submitted online. Apologies


----------



## libanm

applied 2 days ago and i have just recieved the RMC portal via email. Now I'm waiting for my college to mail me my official transcript. but my question is, although i have just completed my last year in collage, do i still have to submit my high school transcript even though  haven't been to high school in over 4 years?


----------



## Goose15

libanm said:
			
		

> applied 2 days ago and i have just recieved the RMC portal via email. Now I'm waiting for my college to mail me my official transcript. but my question is, although i have just completed my last year in collage, do i still have to submit my high school transcript even though  haven't been to high school in over 4 years?



Yes, you do. The attachment is from the questionnaire itself.

As someone has applied out of college (an American one at that) I can tell you that applicants from colleges are judged on an individual basis. And that RMC will be more interested in your college marks than your high school marks, although they may still look at them.


----------



## Goose15

In case the other attachment doesn't work:


----------



## Teen_Cadet

I'm in my final year of highschool and I applied and submitted my transcripts and questionnaire early October. Should I be receiving the initial contact soon? I haven't heard anything since I submitted the above mentioned documents to the RMC portal.


----------



## Goose15

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> I'm in my final year of highschool and I applied and submitted my transcripts and questionnaire early October. Should I be receiving the initial contact soon? I haven't heard anything since I submitted the above mentioned documents to the RMC portal.



 :alarm: Cliche alert  :alarm:

Unfortunately, no way of knowing and if you're one of these: 


			
				StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> I was also told that I am the only applicant in southern Ontario who's application has been processed by RMC. The recruiter said there was an extra step in the process being done that has created a backlog.



Like me you may still have some waiting. Don't worry though they will get your stuff done before the deadline.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> I'm in my final year of highschool and I applied and submitted my transcripts and questionnaire early October. Should I be receiving the initial contact soon? I haven't heard anything since I submitted the above mentioned documents to the RMC portal.



I'm in the same boat as you. Still waiting for word after sending in my questionnaire.


----------



## Goose15

To make sure you are not ever-waiting (aka never contacted). Be sure to double check, on the confirmation email, that all your forms were successfully uploaded to the RMC Portal. This is important because if they see an incomplete upload they will throw it out..


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Goose15 said:
			
		

> To make sure you are not ever-waiting (aka never contacted). Be sure to double check, on the confirmation email, that all your forms were successfully uploaded to the RMC Portal. This is important because if they see an incomplete upload they will throw it out..



I double checked the email, everything was uploaded successfully. Thanks for the tip.



			
				Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat as you. Still waiting for word after sending in my questionnaire.



Okay, I guess most of us are still waiting. Good to know.


----------



## DAA

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> Okay, I guess most of us are still waiting. Good to know.



Everyone is still waiting........    op:



			
				StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I was also told that I am the only applicant in southern Ontario who's application has been processed by RMC. The recruiter said there was an extra step in the process being done that has created a backlog. Not sure what it is exactly, but hopefully it gets cleared up.



Your recruiter wouldn't know if you have been processed by RMC or not, he/she doesn't have that information.  Even you are still part of the "backlog"......   

But at least you got the med and initial interview out of the way.  Next stop, Aircrew Selection.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> Everyone is still waiting........    op:



Everyone?



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Your recruiter wouldn't know if you have been processed by RMC or not, he/she doesn't have that information.  Even you are still part of the "backlog"......
> 
> But at least you got the med and initial interview out of the way.  Next stop, Aircrew Selection.



We can do the interview before hearing from RMC? My RC won't book an interview or medical until I hear from RMC. :dunno:


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Everyone?
> 
> We can do the interview before hearing from RMC? My RC won't book an interview or medical until I hear from RMC. :dunno:



Yes....everyone!  If your local CFRC was sent your application/file, then it is entirely up to them as to how they wish to proceed.  "If they currently hold your file", they can choose to sit and wait for the Academic Suitability Assessment to be sent to them before doing anything else.  Or if they want, they can administer the CFAT, do the medical and possibly even the interview.

Whether they do the processing or don't do the processing, is neither an advantage or disadvantage..  Selections are still 4-5 months away.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> Yes....everyone!  If your local CFRC was sent your application/file, then it is entirely up to them as to how they wish to proceed.  "If they currently hold your file", they can choose to sit and wait for the Academic Suitability Assessment to be sent to them before doing anything else.  Or if they want, they can administer the CFAT, do the medical and possibly even the interview.



Oh okay, that is very interesting.



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Whether they do the processing or don't do the processing, is neither an advantage or disadvantage..  Selections are still 4-5 months away.



Not worried  But still good to know its not good or bad!


----------



## Goose15

Found this on another thread in case anyone has any issues saving the questionnaire with windows and adobe is up to date:




			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you're on a Windows computer, install one of the free "print to PDF" print drivers, and print to there.  You'll get a PDF copy of the PDF form filled out.


----------



## t.robichaud

Quick question, on the academic questionnaire where it asks for current courses this year and one of the columns says "grade", you should put your course mark there such as a percentage ex 85%? or the grade level of the course such as grade 12.


----------



## Goose15

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Quick question: on the academic questionnaire where it asks for current courses this year, one of the columns says "grade". Should you put your course mark there, such as 85%? Or the grade level of the course such as grade 12.



That column is referring to the course being Grade 12 or otherwise. 

Information regarding your marks is acquired from your transcripts.

PS: I am aware these are for current courses. That is why RMC accepts and views First Term Reports & Mid-Term Reports after they are administered.


----------



## t.robichaud

I submitted my academic questionnaire and now I'm playing the waiting game as well. Hopefully CFRC Hamilton calls me soon.


----------



## Goose15

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> I submitted my academic questionnaire and now I'm playing the waiting game as well. Hopefully CFRC Hamilton calls me soon.



You will likely be waiting a while. I submitted my forms a few weeks ago and am still waiting. Also, as per protocols CFRC Hamilton does not schedule anything until you hear from RMC.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Regarding Part K, proof of citizenship, and photo ID: I submitted my questionnaire and transcript but haven't faxed those in. Should I have? The e-mails I received were very unclear as to which documents I should send in, which has left my confused.


----------



## Goose15

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Regarding Part K, proof of citizenship, and photo ID: I submitted my questionnaire and transcript but haven't faxed those in. Should I have? The e-mails I received were very unclear as to which documents I should send in, which has left my confused.



Bring those in when you go to write your CFAT.


----------



## a.schamb

RMC Questionnaire submitted! Time to wait


----------



## lifestronaut

How does the pay rate work during the summer?  During the 8 month school year you earn the class A rate of around $1500 per month.  Do you earn the class B rate during the summer training months?

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-rates.page


----------



## Conz

lifestronaut said:
			
		

> How does the pay rate work during the summer?  During the 8 month school year you earn the class A rate of around $1500 per month.  Do you earn the class B rate during the summer training months?
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-rates.page



Class C, pay level A for ROTP. ~1299.97 after deductions for first year civi-u OCdts. Then you have deductions for rations and quarters ($600ish?) at RMC. When you're on BMOQ, you are still Class C, paying rations (and quarters if you don't have a lease elsewhere). 
Someone might be able to jump in here and fill in any missing info or corrections.


----------



## lifestronaut

Conz said:
			
		

> Class C, pay level A for ROTP. ~1299.97 after deductions for first year civi-u OCdts. Then you have deductions for rations and quarters ($600ish?) at RMC. When you're on BMOQ, you are still Class C, paying rations (and quarters if you don't have a lease elsewhere).
> Someone might be able to jump in here and fill in any missing info or corrections.



So the pay rate remains the same the entire year.  During BMOQ I'd be paying for rations, but not quarters since I'd have to pay rent for my apartment?  It sounds like there is an opportunity to save a bit of money during the summer, but not much.


----------



## SkyHeff

lifestronaut said:
			
		

> It sounds like there is an opportunity to save a bit of money during the summer, but not much.



Well, not having to pay tuition, books and supplies will sure save you some money.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Well, not having to pay tuition, books and supplies will sure save you some money.


 :nod:


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Anyone hear back from their CFRC's yet?


----------



## Goose15

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Anyone hear back from their CFRC's yet?


Some of the CFRCs (including Hamilton) have received word but they haven't contacted people yet.


----------



## israfielai

Hi, this is my first time posting anything so forgive me if I make a few errors.

I'm 16 years old right now and I'm still in grade 11. From what I've read so far, I should enroll as soon as I get into grade 12. (September 2014) 

1.) Pilot
2.) AEC
3.) ASCO

Here's the problem: I lack volunteering experiences and extra curricular activities. Why? It's because I was in the "I don't care about anything" phase which I recently got out of a few months ago (thank goodness) and I'm finally getting my life in order. I'm in need of some serious catching up though.

Sadly, I only have 2 volunteering experiences. 

1.) First Aid and CPR volunteer for the Zombie Survivor 5km Marathon.
2.) Volunteering to take care of seniors.

I'm going to Japan (my hometown) in the summer so I will not be able to volunteer during the break.

I am not part of any sport teams. I plan to join in grade 12 but that's the thing... I won't even be able to put it on my application for ROTP since I will be applying as soon as I turn grade 12. 

I plan to join Duke of Edinburgh Award (Bronze) very soon. I just need to contact them and ask them questions first. I recently joined the air cadets. I'm aware that I'm 2 months late from the starting month but I'm willing to learn quickly.

My question is, should I apply for the ROTP as soon as I start grade 12 anyways? Even if I don't have many volunteering experiences or extra-curricular activities? 

Or should I apply after I finish high school in September 2015 so that I can list more volunteering experiences, sports, and other activities such as the French Immersion Program that I intend to take in the summer of 2015.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Goose15

israfielai said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my first time posting anything so forgive me if I make a few errors.
> 
> I'm 16 years old right now and I'm still in grade 11. From what I've read so far, I should enroll as soon as I get into grade 12. (September 2014)
> 
> 1.) Pilot
> 2.) AEC
> 3.) ASCO



You are correct, that is the best time to apply. Kudos for actually reading other posts before posting yourself too! Very nice to see :cheers:



			
				israfielai said:
			
		

> Here's the problem: I lack volunteering experiences and extra curricular activities. Why? It's because I was in the "I don't care about anything" phase which I recently got out of a few months ago (thank goodness) and I'm finally getting my life in order. I'm in need of some serious catching up though.
> 
> Sadly, I only have 2 volunteering experiences.
> 
> 1.) First Aid and CPR volunteer for the Zombie Survivor 5km Marathon.
> 2.) Volunteering to take care of seniors.
> 
> I'm going to Japan (my hometown) in the summer so I will not be able to volunteer during the break.



Since it is in fact only November, you have more than enough time to volunteer this year. You could even start tomorrow. Everybody LOVES volunteers. Same goes for the extracurriculars, you can start these whenever you want to.



			
				israfielai said:
			
		

> I am not part of any sport teams. I plan to join in grade 12 but that's the thing... I won't even be able to put it on my application for ROTP since I will be applying as soon as I turn grade 12.



Again, being that it is November you could definitely join a sports team/club in or outside of school now.



			
				israfielai said:
			
		

> I plan to join Duke of Edinburgh Award (Bronze) very soon. I just need to contact them and ask them questions first. I recently joined the air cadets. I'm aware that I'm 2 months late from the starting month but I'm willing to learn quickly.
> 
> My question is, should I apply for the ROTP as soon as I start grade 12 anyways? Even if I don't have many volunteering experiences or extra-curricular activities?
> 
> Or should I apply after I finish high school in September 2015 so that I can list more volunteering experiences, sports, and other activities such as the French Immersion Program that I intend to take in the summer of 2015.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



You can most definitely apply at the start of Grade 12. If you get in that's great, if you don't you can reapply after that. Also, if you are really passionate about getting into the CAF, you can continue to apply to ROTP throughout your first 3 years at university. If for whatever reason you do not get in during this time, you can then apply as a DEO.


----------



## israfielai

Goose15 said:
			
		

> You are correct, that is the best time to apply. Kudos for actually reading other posts before posting yourself too! Very nice to see :cheers:
> 
> Since it is in fact only November, you have more than enough time to volunteer this year. You could even start tomorrow. Everybody LOVES volunteers. Same goes for the extracurriculars, you can start these whenever you want to.
> 
> Again, being that it is November you could definitely join a sports team/club in or outside of school now.
> 
> You can most definitely apply at the start of Grade 12. If you get in that's great, if you don't you can reapply after that. Also, if you are really passionate about getting into the CAF, you can continue to apply to ROTP throughout your first 3 years at university. If for whatever reason you do not get in during this time, you can then apply as a DEO.



Thank you for the reply. You are right about it only being November, I realized I still do have enough time. I talked to my career counselor at school and he gave me a list of volunteer opportunities for youth in Calgary. I decided not to join sport teams IN school but outside, such as biathlon that is offered in the air cadets.

Again, thank you. You answered all of the questions I've been pondering on for weeks.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Some of the CFRCs (including Hamilton) have received word but they haven't contacted people yet.



Gotcha, thanks for the update!

cheers


----------



## t.robichaud

Tomorrow my school will give me my official mid-term marks, is it possible to send in these marks and how should I do it?
Just for reference my CFRC is Hamilton.


----------



## DAA

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Tomorrow my school will give me my official mid-term marks, is it possible to send in these marks and how should I do it?
> Just for reference my CFRC is Hamilton.



Keep copies for yourself and provide the originals to your CFRC.

And make sureeeeeeeeeee, you keep copies for yourself!!!


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> Keep copies for yourself and provide the originals to your CFRC.
> 
> And make sureeeeeeeeeee, you keep copies for yourself!!!



:goodpost:


----------



## SarahRad

Well I submitted my academic questionnaire and transcripts tonight. 
I don't suppose anybody knows if CFRC Victoria is one of the ones that waits for the academic assessment before doing the CFAT etc?


----------



## Goose15

SarahRad said:
			
		

> Well I submitted my academic questionnaire and transcripts tonight.
> I don't suppose anybody knows if CFRC Victoria is one of the ones that waits for the academic assessment before doing the CFAT etc?



Honestly your best bet is to just give them a call tomorrow. Direct contact will give you the most current information on a CFRCs policies as these could change at any time.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

So I called my CFRC two weeks ago and was told the application was still in North Bay. They told me to call back this week. I did, and was told the papers are still stuck in North Bay, and to take up any issue with the CFRVC there. Beyond that, I was told no more information was available.

So have I been rejected? Or is this just another phase of the waiting game?


----------



## DAA

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> So I called my CFRC two weeks ago and was told the application was still in North Bay. They told me to call back this week. I did, and was told the papers are still stuck in North Bay, and to take up any issue with the CFRVC there. Beyond that, I was told no more information was available.
> 
> So have I been rejected? Or is this just another phase of the waiting game?



After you applied online, did you receive the follow up email providing a link and information to RMC, so that you could complete the questionnaire and upload your academic transcripts?


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Yes, and it was all uploaded.


----------



## DAA

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Yes, and it was all uploaded.



If that is the case, then the academic assessment would have been done by RMC and returned to Recruiting within 3-4 business days of you completing the upload.  After which, your file would have been transferred out of North Bay to your local CFRC within 2 business days.

Seeing as no one will give you a straight answer, I am thinking that something may have gone wrong.......


----------



## ZeiGezunt

So, to be clear-- have I simply been rejected put of hand, or is this an honest-to-goodness kink in the system? 

I suppose there could have been problems with the upload of my transcript-- it was large sheet of paper and so required two scans to get the whole thing. Other then that, I'm not sure what I could have forgotten.


----------



## DAA

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> So, to be clear-- have I simply been rejected put of hand, or is this an honest-to-goodness kink in the system?
> 
> I suppose there could have been problems with the upload of my transcript-- it was large sheet of paper and so required two scans to get the whole thing. Other then that, I'm not sure what I could have forgotten.



I believe the process for ROTP hadn't been established at the time you applied, so that probably caused some delays.  I believe it has since been fixed, so try checking with your CFRC sometime next week.


----------



## Chelomo

So huh, some of you may remember me from last year, some not, it's not really that important haha. I just had great news, I've been offered a spot as Civilian ROTP at the university of Ottawa based on my application from last year. The spot is for artillery which was my first choice, so I am pretty much over the moon right now. 

I honestly don't know how that happened, since I thought I hadn't made it in last year, but I guess someone dropped out or something, and I got their spot.

This was my 3rd application to ROTP, so guys, don't lose heart and good luck!


----------



## t.robichaud

Went to talk to the recruiters at CFRC Hamilton, they told me they would collect my Mid Term at a later date, though they did book me my aptitude test to write it next week and I might have to do my medical as well if they ask me to do so.


----------



## Rams96

I still have not heard anything since I applied back in October. I got the email asking for the transcript, and proof of citizenship, but nothing concerning the academic questionnaire or part K of the application yet. Do I only fill out these once they have decided to process me? I am somewhat confused as to what exactly the academic questionnaire is. Is it the initial application form I fill out, or is it something I will be given later?


----------



## DAA

Rams96 said:
			
		

> I still have not heard anything since I applied. I got the email asking for the transcript, and proof of citizenship, but nothing concerning the academic questionnaire or part K of the application yet. Do I only fill out these once they have decided to process me? I am somewhat confused as to what exactly the academic questionnaire is. Is it the initial application form I fill out, or is it something I will be given later?



If you applied online prior to 1 Nov 13, you would have received an auto-generated email telling you to submit your Birth Cert, Proof of Citizenship and Academic Transcripts to North Bay.  Shortly afterwards, you would have received a second email providing you with further directions and also the link to the RMC Portal.  The academic questionnaire is available at the RMC Portal and this is where you complete the questionnaire and also upload your academic transcripts to RMC.

If you did not get that second email, then something is wrong.........


----------



## Rams96

DAA said:
			
		

> If you applied online prior to 1 Nov 13, you would have received an auto-generated email telling you to submit your Birth Cert, Proof of Citizenship and Academic Transcripts to North Bay.  Shortly afterwards, you would have received a second email providing you with further directions and also the link to the RMC Portal.  The academic questionnaire is available at the RMC Portal and this is where you complete the questionnaire and also upload your academic transcripts to RMC.
> 
> If you did not get that second email, then something is wrong.........


I never got the second email, who do I talk to about correcting this? It's not too late to fix it is it?


----------



## DAA

Rams96 said:
			
		

> I never got the second email, who do I talk to about correcting this? It's not too late to fix it is it?



Give it until early next week, I am sure it's being worked on.  And it's not too late, you still have plenty of time.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> Give it until early next week, I am sure it's being worked on.  And it's not too late, you still have plenty of time.



I submitted all of my transcripts and Questionnaire to RMC on October 10. I still have not heard anything, so I called my CFRC and they said they did not know why RMC had not started on my forms. So, using the amazing google/RMC website, I called the admissions officer at RMC and I was told that my files had all been uploaded successfully BUT my CFRC needs to tell them to start processing my file.... :facepalm: Since obtaining this information, I have tried calling my ROTP file manager but to no avail and no change in my status has been seen.


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> I submitted all of my transcripts and Questionnaire to RMC on October 10. I still have not heard anything, so I called my CFRC and they said they did not know why RMC had not started on my forms. So, using the amazing google/RMC website, I called the admissions officer at RMC and I was told that my files had all been uploaded successfully BUT my CFRC needs to tell them to start processing my file.... :facepalm: Since obtaining this information, I have tried calling my ROTP file manager but to no avail and no change in my status has been seen.



Who sent you the email with the application instructions and link to the RMC Portal?  Was it CFVRC North Bay or your local CFRC?  It could make a difference........


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> Who sent you the email with the application instructions and link to the RMC Portal?  Was it CFVRC North Bay or your local CFRC?  It could make a difference........



My local CFRC sent me the link. So that shouldn't be the issue...


----------



## DAA

Goose15 said:
			
		

> My local CFRC sent me the link. So that shouldn't be the issue...



The process really hadn't been sorted out at that time, which regrettably caused some delays.  However, I am sure that your information is being worked on and you should be hearing something shortly.

If you don't have any results by the end of next week, then you need to do some more follow-up.

I think that most people who uploaded their documents the 2nd/3rd week of Oct are just now having their assessments done.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> The process really hadn't been sorted out at that time, which regrettably caused some delays.  However, I am sure that your information is being worked on and you should be hearing something shortly.
> 
> If you don't have any results by the end of next week, then you need to do some more follow-up.
> 
> I think that most people who uploaded their documents the 2nd/3rd week of Oct are just now having their assessments done.



Oh okay, thank you very much for the information!


----------



## Chelomo

Hey there. I'm sorry if this has been asked before, please don't poke me with sharp sticks.

I've been accepted for civilian ROTP, meaning that my tuition will be paid at my university. That said, I also have a few scholarships that take money off my tuition (They are marked as such on my invoice). My question is thus: Will the military pay for my full tuition and I get to keep the money from my scholarships, or will they only pay for the final amount of tuition?


----------



## Pusser

You will need to check this with your University Liaison Officer as it has been many years since I was a civvy U ROTP candidate.  However, in my day, the general rule was that it depended on the nature of your scholarship.  If it was a *prize* in reward for something specific you had done (e.g. top student in a particular program, winning essay, etc), and they gave you the prize in cash, then you were allowed to keep the money.  Otherwise, no.  I would guess that if the university is not giving you the option of taking the money instead of taking it off your tuition bill, then no, you won't be allowed to keep the money, but you need to ask.  I'm fairly confident though that the CF will in no way even consider paying you the difference between your reduced tuition and what they would have paid had you not been granted the scholarship.  When I was in that position, I did not even apply for scholarships, knowing that they were of no real use to me and me taking them could have deprived someone else who actually needed it.


----------



## X2012

I just graduated civy U ROTP in the spring. As Pusser said, you should check with your ULO, but the rule of thumb was that they wouldn't let you accept anything that pays for something they pay for. So if it is supposed to be applied to tuition, books, etc., that's probably not going to be allowed. However it does depend on the wording of the prize. Also, if it's an award you'd like to be able to put on your resume, find out if you can accept the award without accepting the money.

I know we had to have the NS student bursary removed from ours because of tax issues (it mysteriously became a taxable benefit, still not entirely clear on how that works), so that's potentially another problem to consider. Your business office may give you weird looks when you come in asking to give them more money!


----------



## DAA

Right from the 2013/2014 SEM Guide.....

3.1.09 Academic Awards - Scholarships/Bursaries (CFAO 9-12). Members cannot receive scholarships, bursaries or financial assistance where, by the terms of the prize, the money is to be used for any payment that normally is paid or reimbursed by the CAF, unless the award is applied directly against those costs and the member does not claim reimbursement.

3.1.10 Prior to accepting any prize, contact the SEM for a ruling.  Students may be eligible to receive academic awards not related to tuition, textbooks and mandatory equipment.

3.1.11 Non-Military Remuneration. Members of the CAF, while receiving pay and allowances, may NOT accept any bonus, gratuity or other payment regarding the performance of duties including co-op work terms. If you do so, you are liable to have a deduction from your pay and allowances equal to the amount of any such payment. Payments for such things such as fees for residency, work experience, etc MAY NOT be accepted. Before acceptance of positions such as teaching assistants, lab assistants and any civilian employment members are to seek approval from their CO.

3.1.12 Members are required to return any 'Opt-out' credits to their ULO that their learning institution applies to their school account (usually appears on the account in Jan/Feb). The ULO will need to return this credit to the applicable Fin Code or deduct it from any further claims the member submits.


----------



## Chelomo

Thanks a lot for all the answers, especially yours DAA. I'm due for a meeting with my liaison officer soon, but apparently the Ottawa recruiting center is much slower than the Quebec City one, and I wanted to know. The part about TA's and other paying jobs in particular gave me a few questions to ask my liaison haha.


----------



## DAA

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for all the answers, especially yours DAA. I'm due for a meeting with my liaison officer soon, but apparently the Ottawa recruiting center is much slower than the Quebec City one, and I wanted to know. The part about TA's and other paying jobs in particular gave me a few questions to ask my liaison haha.



Because you will be attending Civi U, you will fall under the SEM protocols.  If your CFRC does not provide you with a copy of the SEM Guide, then you should definitely receive one from whom ever your ULO will be.  All the answers to your questions are pretty much contained in there.

Good luck!!!


----------



## fruitflavor

all docs submitted. 
pre sec form submitted due to foreign implications :facepalm:

changed choices to HCA, artillary, armoured.
Recruiter was really pushing for one of engineering officers because of my high school math (calc etc) and physics grades. But I haven't done anything along the lines of F=ma in five years  :
Oh and actually not recommending artillary. Now having said that and talking to him combat engineer is pretty interesting and possibly be okay with BSc in applied/Gen Sci resulting in another visit to recruiting center for another change.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

It is nice to see people sharing info in this thread! My first choice is HCA too! Then nursing officer ^_^.... anyway I just handed in academic questionnaire on november 23rd..a bit late...

I hope everything goes well with all of you


----------



## generalmeng

I got a offer for ROTP in nov 6


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

generalmeng said:
			
		

> I got a offer for ROTP in nov 6



Congratulations! I really esteem your patience and great efforts! I am glad that after all your struggle you earned what you deserve ^_^ 
Once again, I am happy you are offered ROTP for pharmacy officer. By the way, how was your interview? Did it go ok? I have to go through interview soon... -.-a ;;;


----------



## baqir96

Hi guys, 

I applied to RMC around mid October and had my questionnaire and documents in by the end of October. I have a aptitude test next week, any tips on how to prepare (not looking for the questions). Like how long is it, what can i bring to the test and if its hard. I am currently in grade 12. 

Thanks


----------



## SoldierInAYear

I'm probably going to call the CFRC on Monday. Haven't heard anything in weeks after submitting the questionnaire.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

baqir96 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied to RMC around mid October and had my questionnaire and documents in by the end of October. I have a aptitude test next week, any tips on how to prepare (not looking for the questions). Like how long is it, what can i bring to the test and if its hard. I am currently in grade 12.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, baqir. The test has 60 questions, broken down into three parts:
Verbal skills (15 questions, 5 minute limit to finish)
Spatial ability (15 questions, 10 minute limit to finish)
Problem solving (30 questions, 30 minute limit to finish)

you cannot bring calculator, but I recommend you bring pencil and pen so that you can solve math questions by calculating on a piece of paper. What I can say about the difficulty is that it is definitely harder than 
the CFAT practice test on the Forces website. But I believe if you are well prepared, it won't be that hard though...So...if you practiced enough with questions...

here is the practice you can do.     http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108222.0

Anyway I hope you do well on the aptitude test. Good Luck!


----------



## Goose15

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to call the CFRC on Monday. Haven't heard anything in weeks after submitting the questionnaire.



Definitely check into it, some weird things have been going on.


----------



## Goose15

baqir96 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied to RMC around mid October and had my questionnaire and documents in by the end of October. I have a aptitude test next week, any tips on how to prepare (not looking for the questions). Like how long is it, what can i bring to the test and if its hard. I am currently in grade 12.
> 
> Thanks



Ditto to all the things stated by: Fiji_Boy_

To add to that: 

Make sure you can complete all the questions on Forces.ca without any difficulty.

Search for general aptitude tests. These are good practice.

Biggest thing is though, get a good nights sleep beforehand and go in relaxed and you will do fine.


Good Luck!


----------



## StudentPilot23

baqir96 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied to RMC around mid October and had my questionnaire and documents in by the end of October. I have a aptitude test next week, any tips on how to prepare (not looking for the questions). Like how long is it, what can i bring to the test and if its hard. I am currently in grade 12.
> 
> Thanks



MAKE SURE TO PUT THE CORRECT ANSWER INTO THE CORRECT LINE.

For example, put your answer for #16 in the line that says 16. If you end up offsetting all of your answers by one line you will fail. This almost happened to me on the problem solving section. Luckily I caught it in time and pulled off a very competitive score. So remember: slow is smooth, smooth is fast and fast is lethal.


----------



## baqir96

Thanks guys, I will make sure to follow your advice and hopefully I will get a amazing score.  ;D


----------



## Deleted member 59086

I submited my transcript and questionnaire to the RMC moodle on the 22nd of October. They didn't get back to me until I emailed North Bay on November 6th. They said if I didn't hear anything in the next three weeks I should contact them again. Well its december 2nd now and I just sent them another email, is it taking this long for everyone from mid to late October or is it a bad sign.


----------



## runormal

Poke them every now and then.

When i applied for ROTP, I got told the same thing. I waited as I didn't want to piss anyone off. They told me, 2 weeks so I called them back in 4 weeks. It turns out my file was put in the wrong spot they almost lost it, this status update on my file turned into, we need you to be here tomorrow for a CFAT. So I got my mom to drive me through a snow storm to get to the CFRC lol.


----------



## Deleted member 59086

runormal said:
			
		

> Poke them every now and then.
> 
> When i applied for ROTP, I got told the same thing. I waited as I didn't want to piss anyone off. They told me, 2 weeks so I called them back in 4 weeks. It turns out my file was put in the wrong spot they almost lost it, this status update on my file turned into, we need you to be here tomorrow for a CFAT. So I got my mom to drive me through a snow storm to get to the CFRC lol.



okay that scares me you think I should call them or wait for them to email back?


----------



## runormal

Calling is always better because then right away you will get a response. If you send an email, they might read it and forget about it. Or be about to send you an email when they get called to go do something else.

Given how long you have waited I'd recommend calling ,if they don't pick up try calling a few more times. Then when/if you leave a message make sure you briefly explain your situation and leave your name and phone number.


----------



## zulu95

As well, the way the system is set up right now they don't get any sort of notification when they receive your file. Meaning that they have to go through the list of who knows how many applicants and try to find the new ones. Some people fall through the cracks so if you don't hear anything from them for a couple of weeks be sure to call and ask.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Still waiting for RMC to complete their academic assessment


----------



## Goose15

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Still waiting for RMC to complete their academic assessment



Did you call to make sure it was actually being completed? Weird things are happening this year and things are disappearing, getting lost, forgeooten etc.


----------



## Goose15

Sinha said:
			
		

> I submited my transcript and questionnaire to the RMC moodle on the 22nd of October. They didn't get back to me until I emailed North Bay on November 6th. They said if I didn't hear anything in the next three weeks I should contact them again. Well its december 2nd now and I just sent them another email, is it taking this long for everyone from mid to late October or is it a bad sign.



Give them a call back. And don't be worried about keeping in touch they aren't going to get frustrated as long as you aren't calling every other day.


----------



## t.robichaud

I ended up just going in person to my RC. They booked my my CFAT (which I completed last week) and now I have my interview and medical booked for January. I submitted my academic assessment on Oct. 28 and since then I`ve heard nothing from RMC so I sent them an email asking for an update. Also when I went to CFRC Hamilton they had no physical documents that I had sent to North Bay originally but I was in their computer system.


----------



## Deleted member 59086

So I got an email back from them and apparently they are still waiting on RMC to compile their suitability assessment, so I take it since others have already gotten their CFATs and medicals booked they threw me in the maybe pile.


----------



## generalmeng

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I really esteem your patience and great efforts! I am glad that after all your struggle you earned what you deserve ^_^
> Once again, I am happy you are offered ROTP for pharmacy officer. By the way, how was your interview? Did it go ok? I have to go through interview soon... -.-a ;;;



Interview went well, it is the standard interview as with all other CF positions. U definitely need to be confident, and support your answers. Be yourself, and have a few personal stories ready. Prep them well, you want to go into detail about what you did and how you did. Because the officers does not know what you did unless you tell them. Little things matters, like one time that I was on the bus, and then it crashed into the car in front, causing an old lady thrown out of her seat, and injury her head. I took her to the hospital and ... etc. Be detail, describe little things. In healthcare, your care towards other matters. I notice you applied for healthcare trades as well, so be prep to care a lot, even when people yell at you.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

generalmeng said:
			
		

> Interview went well, it is the standard interview as with all other CF positions. U definitely need to be confident, and support your answers. Be yourself, and have a few personal stories ready. Prep them well, you want to go into detail about what you did and how you did. Because the officers does not know what you did unless you tell them. Little things matters, like one time that I was on the bus, and then it crashed into the car in front, causing an old lady thrown out of her seat, and injury her head. I took her to the hospital and ... etc. Be detail, describe little things. In healthcare, your care towards other matters. I notice you applied for healthcare trades as well, so be prep to care a lot, even when people yell at you.



Thank you for your kind and detailed response, Mr.generalmeng   I really appreciate your insight into this and it definitely helps and boost my confidence   ;D

P.S. 
okay I will prep to care a lot, even when people YELL at me  :nod: great advice ^_^ haha


----------



## a.schamb

Called CFRC Hamilton to check up on things, RMC is still completing their assessments.


----------



## OblivionKnight

Hello all, I just have a question. Are applicants who already possess a degree and are applying to obtain a secondary degree through ROTP part of a different selection pool?


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Hello all, I just have a question. Are applicants who already possess a degree and are applying to obtain a secondary degree through ROTP part of a different selection pool?



You sure are, you're called DEO (Direct Entry Officer).  If you already possess any type of recognized "undergrad degree", you are excluded from applying for ROTP and or attending RMC.


----------



## OblivionKnight

DAA said:
			
		

> You sure are, you're called DEO (Direct Entry Officer).  If you already possess any type of recognized "undergrad degree", you are excluded from applying for ROTP and or attending RMC.



Hi DAA, the situation I'm in is a bit different I suppose. I already possess an Honours BSc in Life Sciences and applied as DEO in December 2012 to the combat arms. I went through the entire application process, but at the end I was told that my trade of interest was not available. Now I'm considering Nursing Officer, so I applied to some 2-year accelerated nursing programs. Am I not eligible for ROTP subsidization?


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Hi DAA, the situation I'm in is a bit different I suppose. I already possess an Honours BSc in Life Sciences and applied as DEO in December 2012 to the combat arms. I went through the entire application process, but at the end I was told that my trade of interest was not available. Now I'm considering Nursing Officer, so I applied to some 2-year accelerated nursing programs. Am I not eligible for ROTP subsidization?



I am pretty sure you still won't be eligible but I will check first thing in the morning and update my post here with the results.

Generally, once you already possess an undergrad degree, the CF will not subsidize a second one at the time of enrolment, even if it involves a different area of study.


----------



## generalmeng

Not always the case, check with CF and RMC. I have a degree but CF decided to pay for my pharmacy degree. However, Pharmacy is a highly specialize trade, so that might be an exception, so double check with CFRC.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Update!

Got a call from CFRC London today. My medical came back ok, and I gave them three dates for which I'll be available for aircrew selection. I'll be going most likely in mid-January! I'm kind of nervous because they changed the testing to computer-based instead of a sim. I feel like I'd do better on a sim  :-\. Really excited though, and I hope your files get moving soon! Good luck to you all!


----------



## ZeiGezunt

So I'm in the process of filling out some very confusing reference forms, and I have a question for the forum: what's the difference between a reference and a contact? Can a contact be a secretary at workplace, even if she doesn't know who you are? If I didn't use her, my contact would have to be the same as my reference.

Here's my situation: where I work, there is one full-time supervisor, who I'll be using as a reference. The rest of my co-workers are my age, and many are personal friends. I don't want to use them as contacts, but I have no one else to use. Help, please.


----------



## Chelomo

Got a call today, getting sworn in at CFRC Ottawa on the 16th! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## OblivionKnight

DAA said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure you still won't be eligible but I will check first thing in the morning and update my post here with the results.
> 
> Generally, once you already possess an undergrad degree, the CF will not subsidize a second one at the time of enrolment, even if it involves a different area of study.



I was finally able to get in touch with my recruiting centre, and was told that I can actually apply to ROTP for Nursing! I'm really excited, but I just want to make sure this is correct before I start the process. Were you able to confirm by any chance?


----------



## nursekatrina

OblivionKnight

One of the girls I was on Indoc with this summer has a degree in Kinesiology and got in ROTP for Nursing Officer and is doing a 2 year accelerated program through Dalhousie.  So go ahead and apply!


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> I was finally able to get in touch with my recruiting centre, and was told that I can actually apply to ROTP for Nursing! I'm really excited, but I just want to make sure this is correct before I start the process. Were you able to confirm by any chance?



I still haven't been able to obtain any specific "written" directive that prevents an applicant who already possesses an Under-Grad degree from applying for ROTP, so I would have to say that it is entirely possible to do so.  The only thing that I could find, is directly from the RMC Website itself  ( http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/ar-rce/index-eng.php ) under Academic Regulations - Undergraduate, Article 4 which states.....

*4. Second Degrees
4.1 The holder of an Undergraduate Degree from RMCC or from another university may complete a second Undergraduate Degree at RMCC, subject to the agreement of the Faculty and/or departments involved and to the following restrictions: 

1.The holder of an Honours degree from RMCC or from another university may not apply to obtain from RMCC a Major or a General degree in the same discipline; 
2.the student may not apply to register into a Programme of Study leading to a degree which has the same name as the first undergraduate degree he/she has obtained, except that the student may apply to be admitted to an Honours Programme of Study, if the first degree obtained is a 
3.Major or a General degree or may apply to be admitted to a Major Programme of Study if the first degree obtained is a General degree; 
4.the student has met the requirements for admission into the chosen Programme of Study, as determined by the Faculty and/or departments concerned. 
4.2 To obtain a Second Degree, the holder of a first undergraduate degree, whether from RMCC or from another university, must complete at least half of the credits required by the chosen Programme of Study through RMCC and meet all the requirements of the chosen Programme of Study as specified in the RMCC Undergraduate Calendar.*

So my suggestion, submit your application and see just what happens....it sure can't hurt to try!  I have not been able to locate anything what so ever, with regards to ROTP Applicants attending a Civilian Academic Institution.


----------



## OblivionKnight

I submitted the academic questionnaire through moodle  
I guess I don't have to repeat every step of the application process since I completed it when I applied as DEO before. 
Here's hoping I pass the suitability assessment!


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> I submitted the academic questionnaire through moodle
> I guess I don't have to repeat every step of the application process since I completed it when I applied as DEO before.
> Here's hoping I pass the suitability assessment!



Just make "sure" that your CFRC changed your enrolment plan on your file/application from DEO to ROTP...


----------



## Deleted member 59086

how do they contact you to say if you got in or not?

is it by phone or email?

also if its by phone what kind of number would they use and what time would they call? because I've been getting calls in the middle of class from an 866 number and I'm concerned it might be them but at the same time I'm pretty sure its a telemarketer.


----------



## Conz

Sinha said:
			
		

> how do they contact you to say if you got in or not?
> 
> is it by phone or email?
> 
> also if its by phone what kind of number would they use and what time would they call? because I've been getting calls in the middle of class from an 866 number and I'm concerned it might be them but at the same time I'm pretty sure its a telemarketer.



In my experience, it has been the local number of the CFRC.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Got the email for aircrew today! I'm on the Jan 13-15 course!


----------



## AirNavigator

After reading posts regarding peoples current progress I am starting to become concerned with the nature of my application. I was sent the RMC portal link on Nov 2 and sent my application in a week later. Then Dec 3 I received an automated, generic message notifying "if you don't send in your information through the portal...ect". I emailed the recruited and he replied saying that he'll put a note in my file saying that it is ready or what not, as RMC has already started sending out approval/denial letters. 

It is now the end of December and I have not been contacted to take my CFAT exam and the rest. Should I contact my recruiter again? Or email someone at RMC? Hopefully my chances have not been sabatoged due to what appears to be an unfortunate delay. Thanks guys (this thread is really neat).


----------



## dcs

From prior experience with my two sons, you should definitely follow up.  If you can, go to the recruiting centre and talk to them. Make sure that your file is going forward, or if anything needed you can now secure.  (And that it is acted upon as required... this was the concern with both sons who both got into RMC)

While files are I am sure being sent to RMC for review, I doubt any acceptance letters at this time.  Sounds to me like being final scored and ranked for military potential etc.  Unless changed nothing definitive until late March or April.

You have to push the issue and make sure that your file is moving forward and will be there for first review board.  

God luck.


----------



## DAA

AirNavigator said:
			
		

> After reading posts regarding peoples current progress I am starting to become concerned with the nature of my application. I was sent the RMC portal link on Nov 2 and sent my application in a week later. Then Dec 3 I received an automated, generic message notifying "if you don't send in your information through the portal...ect". I emailed the recruited and he replied saying that he'll put a note in my file saying that it is ready or what not, as RMC has already started sending out approval/denial letters.
> It is now the end of December and I have not been contacted to take my CFAT exam and the rest. Should I contact my recruiter again? Or email someone at RMC? Hopefully my chances have not been sabatoged due to what appears to be an unfortunate delay. Thanks guys (this thread is really neat).



If you uploaded your documents as required through the RMC Portal and received confirmation of receipt, then chances are your file is still in the review process (ie; Academic Assessment).

Nevertheless, if your local CFRC already has your file, stay in touch with them.  If they don't have your file, then contact North Bay for confirmation and an update.

The turn around time from when you uploaded your documents to completion of the Academic Assessment, is roughly 30-45 days.


----------



## t.robichaud

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Got the email for aircrew today! I'm on the Jan 13-15 course!



Nice! Have you already completed your interview and medical? I don`t do my interview/medical until the 20th and after that I was told I`ll probably do my aircrew selection in February.


----------



## StudentPilot23

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Nice! Have you already completed your interview and medical? I don`t do my interview/medical until the 20th and after that I was told I`ll probably do my aircrew selection in February.



Yeah! I did my medical and interview on the 24th of October, so about a month and a half ago. My file's been moving along pretty quickly! Although I'll have to wait longer between aircrew and "the call" (assuming I pass aircrew). Good luck on your interview!


----------



## Mr.CJP

Applicant for ROTP civvy U!

Choices are Infantry, Signals, and MARS, in that order.

I'll keep you guys (and girls) updated!

Anyone on here studying at Carleton U?


----------



## KerryBlue

I'm studying law at Carleton....


----------



## t.robichaud

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Yeah! I did my medical and interview on the 24th of October, so about a month and a half ago. My file's been moving along pretty quickly! Although I'll have to wait longer between aircrew and "the call" (assuming I pass aircrew). Good luck on your interview!



Wow you got those done fast! Good luck with aircrew! and I heard calls will come as early as mid/late march but are expected to start in April and continue through May.


----------



## Mr.CJP

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I'm studying law at Carleton....



Awesome, me too.


----------



## StudentPilot23

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Wow you got those done fast! Good luck with aircrew! and I heard calls will come as early as mid/late march but are expected to start in April and continue through May.



Sweet, March is right around the corner! Have you talked to anyone who has gone through the new computer testing at ACS?

Thanks


----------



## t.robichaud

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Sweet, March is right around the corner! Have you talked to anyone who has gone through the new computer testing at ACS?
> 
> Thanks



actually no, this is the first I`ve heard about this new testing. Anyways It`s hard to get information about this because I think you aren`t allowed to talk about a lot of these things in great detail


----------



## OblivionKnight

I've taken the new test. You'll receive a study package from your CFRC which will give you an idea of what to expect when you get to ASC.


----------



## DAA

ROTP 2014-2015 Tip of the day........

If you are applying for ROTP, follow the instructions provided!  It's very simple...........Upload "all" your academic transcripts and they mean "ALL" of them!!!

If you already have an undergrad degree but neglect to read the instructions provided and decide not to upload your "high school" transcripts, you can include yourself in the "unsuitable" category.


----------



## StudentPilot23

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> I've taken the new test. You'll receive a study package from your CFRC which will give you an idea of what to expect when you get to ASC.



They sent me a PDF Candidate's guide, but no package. Is there supposed to be a package or do I only need the PDF guide?


----------



## AirNavigator

I emailed by recruitment center the other day but they still haven't replied and I canny make a trip down there until Monday. Does anyone know who I can email at RMC or the like about my file? I have a feeling it has been misplaced. Thank you!


----------



## DAA

AirNavigator said:
			
		

> I emailed by recruitment center the other day but they still haven't replied and I canny make a trip down there until Monday. Does anyone know who I can email at RMC or the like about my file? I have a feeling it has been misplaced. Thank you!



The turn around time from once you upload your documents to the RMC Portal and the Academic Assessment AA) being completed, is probably 30-45 days.  Until the AA is completed, there is not much more you can do other than wait it out.


----------



## OblivionKnight

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> They sent me a PDF Candidate's guide, but no package. Is there supposed to be a package or do I only need the PDF guide?



It's just the PDF. To be honest though, you can't really prepare for some parts of the examination. You'll either find the testing simple or difficult.


----------



## OblivionKnight

DAA said:
			
		

> The turn around time from once you upload your documents to the RMC Portal and the Academic Assessment AA) being completed, is probably 30-45 days.  Until the AA is completed, there is not much more you can do other than wait it out.



DAA, I have a question. I was told that I need to be accepted into a civilian university before I can receive an offer for ROTP. According to what I've read, ROTP offers are sent out in March. However civilian universities sometimes send out offers in April, or even later on a rolling basis. How does this work out exactly, can I get an ROTP offer after March? 

Thank you


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> DAA, I have a question. I was told that I need to be accepted into a civilian university before I can receive an offer for ROTP. According to what I've read, ROTP offers are sent out in March. However civilian universities sometimes send out offers in April, or even later on a rolling basis. How does this work out exactly, can I get an ROTP offer after March?
> Thank you



No, you don't need to have "unconditional" acceptance into a Civi U inorder to receive an ROTP offer.  If you are picked up for ROTP but your not accepted into RMC or if your chosen program of study (compatable with your occupation choices) is not offered by RMC or your ROTP offer specifies attendance at a Civilian Academic Institution, then you would be given a "Conditional Offer of Enrolment" which would include the caveate that you need to be accepted into an undergrad degree program compatible with your occupation choice at a recognized Civilian Academic Institution.

Nevertheless, even though you have applied for ROTP, you should still be pursuing the application process for civilian universities as a "fall back" should you not be accepted for ROTP or should you be accepted for ROTP but not through RMC.


----------



## dcs

If you are looking at civi university ROTP then you obviously have to be accepted to qualify. 

Treat it as you normally would apply and at the same time as others. DO NOT WAIT THINKING THAT YOU HAVE TO GET ACCEPTED TO ROTP FIRST!

As well.. no guarantee that you will even be selected for ROTP,  if you are and at the location you want... great.

Both sons applied when in grade 12 and as early as possible to RMC. Applied to Civi universities at the same time as all of their classmates. 

They both wanted RMC and got it.......... heard back from other universities starting in FEb/March/April.


----------



## KerryBlue

So today I made a change in my application from NCM to Officer ROTP. I've decided on the following trades Armoured, Infantry, and Pilot. Apparently my CFAT score was pretty good....I'm surprised they let me pick Pilot, nonetheless I'm a second year student at Carleton, did my first year at Queens and graduate honour roll from St. Michael's College School in downtown Toronto. I've decided that civvy U isn't for me, I need the discipline of RMC to truly help me reach my full potential.  So I hope to see alot more of you fella's in the future.


----------



## Deleted member 59086

Okay so I still have not gotten any reply of any kind so I'm starting to think I should contact my local CFRC to see if things are moving along. 

The thing is in the email they sent me with the RMC moodle link it said in *red bold font* that I do not contact my local 

recruiter and I'm kinda dreading them getting mad at me for calling them


----------



## dcs

I would make contact with them.  There seems to be nothing that comes out on their system when a file is not actioned and yes they do misplace and mishandle files at times.

Both of my sons, one who has graduated and the other currently at RMC had their files mishandled and had we not followed up neither would have been brought forward and accepted.

If you can go in person.  Unless it has changed we found it very difficult to get anyone that really knew anything or handled the files  to talk to. FIrst son left over 15 messages to his recruiter and never had a call returned.  

Deadlines creep up quickly, particularly if you are interested in "pilot".  Scheduling on CFAT, Air Crew Selection  and medicals is not always timely and when you want it to be.  

They may tell you that the file has been forwarded somewhere such as to RMC for review..... so it may take a couple of calls to get the answer.

While they don't want to spend most of their time answering calls about files and not reviewing and doing what they should be, certainly after a more than reasonable length of time to simply ask and make sure going forward and nothing needed should not be a problem.  

It was not for either of my boys... but then the answer back was that they had/were not handling as they should and files were simply in a holding pattern.


----------



## SJRubio

Does anyone know if it's too late to apply to RMC via ROTP? I'm a college student graduating in the summer and I've been thinking about doing it...not sure though.


----------



## flatlander13

SJRubio said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it's too late to apply to RMC via ROTP? I'm a college student graduating in the summer and I've been thinking about doing it...not sure though.



Deadline for RMC applications is 31 Jan 14.


----------



## SJRubio

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Deadline for RMC applications is 31 Jan 14.



Thank You  do you know if that means just the initial application is due by then or if all the tests and stuff are due by then?


----------



## flatlander13

SJRubio said:
			
		

> Thank You  do you know if that means just the initial application is due by then or if all the tests and stuff are due by then?



Application. Have you read through the various ROTP and recruitment threads? You will find a lot of useful topics to help inform your decision.


----------



## SJRubio

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Application. Have you read through the various ROTP and recruitment threads? You will find a lot of useful topics to help inform your decision.



Thanks again! And yeah I did, it was just hard to find info on late applications (or relatively late compared to most), i'll for sure read over some of those threads though.


----------



## flatlander13

SJRubio said:
			
		

> Thanks again! And yeah I did, it was just hard to find info on late applications (or relatively late compared to most), i'll for sure read over some of those threads though.



The first result from a Google search gave me the application deadline...


----------



## DAA

SJRubio said:
			
		

> Thanks again! And yeah I did, it was just hard to find info on late applications (or relatively late compared to most), i'll for sure read over some of those threads though.



There is NO such thing as a "late" application, only late processing.  So if you are considering ROTP and commencing in the fall of 2014, then you need to apply NOW!


----------



## SJRubio

DAA said:
			
		

> There is NO such thing as a "late" application, only late processing.  So if you are considering ROTP and commencing in the fall of 2014, then you need to apply NOW!



Ah I see  :nod: thank you, that eases my nerves a bit. I'm going to apply as soon as the recruiting centers open back up in January, though I would imagine it'd be too late to apply to a more competitive trade (Pilot for example) though...I've seen lots of people around the forums saying for that you have to apply SUPER early for that.


----------



## TTB4570

DAA, seeing as how you appear to know what you are talking about:
I submitted my RMC questionairre and transcripts to RMC around mid-november, and have had no response from the canadian forces after the acknowledgement email. 
Should I worried? I have attempted contact a intermittently for a month and have had no response, outside of north bay telling me they do not need my support documents and they haven't had a response from RMC.


----------



## flatlander13

SJRubio said:
			
		

> Ah I see  :nod: thank you, that eases my nerves a bit. I'm going to apply as soon as the recruiting centers open back up in January, though I would imagine it'd be too late to apply to a more competitive trade (Pilot for example) though...I've seen lots of people around the forums saying for that you have to apply SUPER early for that.



SJR, you can apply online now (unless you're waiting to speak to someone at your CFRC before you apply). Also, RMC selection is not based on a first come, first selected basis, but rather on the competitiveness of your application as a whole. Apply for the careers that interest you most  :nod: Good luck!


----------



## SJRubio

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> SJR, you can apply online now (unless you're waiting to speak to someone at your CFRC before you apply). Also, RMC selection is not based on a first come, first selected basis, but rather on the competitiveness of your application as a whole. Apply for the careers that interest you most  :nod: Good luck!



I was going to consider going in person because I like paper more than electronic paperwork lol and I thought it might be faster, but I think I'll go do it online now. Thank you!


----------



## flatlander13

All applications are done online


----------



## SJRubio

Ah you got me there  

On another note, I really hope they don't mind that I've had no extracurriculars since high school...(2 years ago), I had a few back then (played in 5 school bands, played in a university level band too, plus cadets for 5 years), hopefully that's not too long of a gap for them.


----------



## flatlander13

No real way to know for sure except to apply! If things don't work out this year, there are plenty of ways to get involved locally to beef up your application for the following year.


----------



## SJRubio

I've decided to just go apply in person as opposed to online...too many questions about the application itself.

But to anyone who's done the medical, do you have to at any point get any medical examinations done by your own doctor, for vision or anything? (A doctor outside of the CF), I don't have a family doctor at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 59086

SJRubio said:
			
		

> I've decided to just go apply in person as opposed to online...too many questions about the application itself.



Doesn't work like that, the local CFRC will tell you to apply online as all your paperwork will be handled by north bay until the interview and medical. I tried going in person and they told me to apply online.

If you have questions the search tool for the Forum is a great resource and I put my application in a few months ago and can be of some help if you want to PM me


----------



## Deleted member 59086

TTB4570 said:
			
		

> DAA, seeing as how you appear to know what you are talking about:
> I submitted my RMC questionairre and transcripts to RMC around mid-november, and have had no response from the canadian forces after the acknowledgement email.
> Should I worried? I have attempted contact a intermittently for a month and have had no response, outside of north bay telling me they do not need my support documents and they haven't had a response from RMC.



I'm in the exact same boat.

I kept emailing North Bay and still nothing happened so I called my local CFRC and they said to CALL North Bay when they open again so that is my plan.


----------



## alistairwhite1

Hey everyone, new guy here.  I'm applying for MARS at RMC as well, I've had  my application in since September and my transcripts into rmc since mid October.  Seeing everybody who's already done their CFAT's and physical fitness tests already is making me a little nervous because I haven't heard anything since October.

Is there still a good chance of getting processed in the new year, or have I most likely been thrown on the "try again" pile?


----------



## SJRubio

Sinha said:
			
		

> Doesn't work like that, the local CFRC will tell you to apply online as all your paperwork will be handled by north bay until the interview and medical. I tried going in person and they told me to apply online.
> 
> If you have questions the search tool for the Forum is a great resource and I put my application in a few months ago and can be of some help if you want to PM me



Ah thank you for the heads up! I did completed my application online.

Choices:
1. Pilot
2. ACSO
3. HCA

Excited  hopefully since I applied during the holiday it won't mess anything up...


----------



## GmacD16

Hey, I am 16 and am looking at applying for ROTP at a civilian U, I was wondering if you got a uniform at the civ U?


----------



## Towards_the_gap

What, to wear to class and whatnot?


----------



## GmacD16

ya! i meant like how it works at RMC.


----------



## Chelomo

No, you don't have to wear a uniform during your civvy classes, but you are expected to have military bearing when you go see your liaison officer/show up at HQ. That means shaved and with a military haircut.


----------



## runormal

If you want to wear a uniform everyday why not just apply for RMC? 

At the end of the day what if they only give you RMC?


----------



## Towards_the_gap

I know this doesn't help the OP at all but I will say this.

If I was earning a living wage as I went to university for free, the absolute last thing I would want to do is wear a uniform every day. Enjoy your time there (should you be selected for civvy U ROTP), you will have plenty of time in your future career to wear green/navy blue/crab blue.

 If you are that hell-bent on wearing a uniform every day then as others stated, apply for RMC.


----------



## The_Falcon

Pretty sure he doesn't want to wear a uniform at a Civ U, hence the question.


----------



## GmacD16

Ya the reason I ask is because RMC is my top choice and I am just looking at my different options. Also if anyone could tell me the main occupational doorways that taking a mechanical engineering degree would open I would really appreciate it!


----------



## The_Falcon

GmacD16 said:
			
		

> Ya the reason I ask is because RMC is my top choice and I am just looking at my different options. Also if anyone could tell me the main occupational doorways that taking a mechanical engineering degree would open I would really appreciate it!



If you haven't researched what occupations taking a mechanical engineering degree would lead to, you should probably go do that now.  We aren't mommy and daddy around here.


----------



## Chelomo

Hatchet man has it right. Being an officer means being able to display initiative. It's one of the qualities they'll be looking for, and if you have no idea what you want to do in the forces, you're still far away from actually making the cut as an applicant.


----------



## generalmeng

officially enrolled as ROTP pharm officer as of Dec 18, 2013


----------



## a.schamb

Have an update! Academic Assessment complete, CFAT scheduled for this Friday!


----------



## DAA

alistairwhite1 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, new guy here.  I'm applying for MARS at RMC as well, I've had  my application in since September and my transcripts into rmc since mid October.  Seeing everybody who's already done their CFAT's and physical fitness tests already is making me a little nervous because I haven't heard anything since October.
> Is there still a good chance of getting processed in the new year, or have I most likely been thrown on the "try again" pile?



Doesn't sound quite right.  Are you sure you followed all the directions provided when you submitted your documents to RMC? 

Chances are, something is missing...

See my previous post ---->  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111313/post-1277734.html#msg1277734


----------



## OblivionKnight

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Have an update! Academic Assessment complete, CFAT scheduled for this Friday!



Nice, good luck! I'm still waiting on my academic assessment. I submitted my transcripts/questionnaire on Dec. 5th. 

EDIT:
I Just called my CFRC and found out that I passed the academic assessment! On to the interview now...


----------



## SoldierInAYear

In the same boat, I'm waiting to hear back on the academic assessment.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Have an update! Academic Assessment complete, CFAT scheduled for this Friday!



Good luck man! Glad to hear your application is moving along!


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Good luck man! Glad to hear your application is moving along!



Thanks, feeling pretty good about it. Did you have any last-minute prep tricks?


----------



## fruitflavor

went into the recruiting center center on wed for status update.
They asked if I was sure that I have not received email or call for scheduling CFAT, which i haven't. 
Heard recruiter read something with other recruiter and said found suitable for ROTP updated mid Dec  :facepalm:
Though understandable since they were closed few days after for Christmas and such. 

As a reminder:
I require pre sec check so this so far seems to have not done much to slow me down so far.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Thanks, feeling pretty good about it. Did you have any last-minute prep tricks?



I just did more math problems and aptitude tests. I also went to bed early. That's pretty much all you can do to prepare! Good luck!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I Called North Bay virtual recruiting centre and talked to a recruiter regarding my application, as the RMC admission office directed me to do so.
I was worried of not receiving any call since I submitted my application on Nov, 23rd, 2013.

Although I received the confirmation email after I submitted the academic questionnaire, the recruiter says the RMC never received my application....wow...
there was no data found that they received my academic questionnaire as I told them my applicant number...surprised..

So I am re-submitting my application today, and I recommend those who did not receive any reply should call AT LEAST 1 time..

Thanks for reading..


----------



## DAA

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> I Called North Bay virtual recruiting centre and talked to a recruiter regarding my application, as the RMC admission office directed me to do so.
> I was worried of not receiving any call since I submitted my application on Nov, 23rd, 2013.
> Although I received the confirmation email after I submitted the academic questionnaire, the recruiter says the RMC never received my application....wow...
> there was no data found that they received my academic questionnaire as I told them my applicant number...surprised..
> So I am re-submitting my application today, and I recommend those who did not receive any reply should call AT LEAST 1 time..
> Thanks for reading..



That's not surprising, seeing as North Bay does NOT receive the "acknowledgement/notification" that your questionnaire and transcripts were uploaded to the RMC Portal.  All North Bay gets nowadays, is your initial application to the CF and then the Academic Suitability Assessment results.

Nevertheless, I can't see it hurting to upload them a second time just to be safe!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

DAA said:
			
		

> That's not surprising, seeing as North Bay does NOT receive the "acknowledgement/notification" that your questionnaire and transcripts were uploaded to the RMC Portal.  All North Bay gets nowadays, is your initial application to the CF and then the Academic Suitability Assessment results.
> 
> Nevertheless, I can't see it hurting to upload them a second time just to be safe!



Thank you Sir for the reply and clarification!  yes, I applied again  :nod:  have a good day, sir.


----------



## SJRubio

I'm not sure if I should upload to transcripts I have to the RMC site (which includes my first semester of college), or if I should wait for my latest transcript to come in the mail (which has my 2nd semester) to upload and send my application because that transcript probably won't come in for another week


----------



## Deleted member 59086

SJRubio said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should upload to transcripts I have to the RMC site (which includes my first semester of college), or if I should wait for my latest transcript to come in the mail (which has my 2nd semester) to upload and send my application because that transcript probably won't come in for another week



I'd put in the older transcript now as you can't 100% guarantee the new one will arrive on time. If the second semester has significantly better marks on it I believe there is a way to update RMC with the new one.


----------



## a.schamb

Wrote the CFAT today, qualified for all trades. Interview and medical scheduled for the 23rd!


----------



## fruitflavor

just out of curiosity, does anyone know slots for ROTP/RMC this year? 
Tried asking the recruiter the first time I went in but he didn't tell me. Though did tell me biosci officer is closed, but I went in guessing that it would be closed anyhow and switching that out, thus ending with the career choices that I submitted.


----------



## TTB4570

Being a typical Canadian, I have chosen Forestry as one of my degree options at the University of Alberta.
Now my question is this: Assuming, I don't make it into RMC first round, Will i be able to enter the ROTP with this degree in any of the officer trades?


----------



## Pelorus

Many officer trades in the military do not require specific degrees as a condition of enrollment.  While most of the technical trades require a related degree (engineering, signals, health care, etc.), at times these can vary depending on intake requirements.

Forestry will limit you from some of the aforementioned technical trades, but there will still be many possible avenues.  Your best bet is to contact a recruiting centre regarding which trades are currently accepting non-specific degrees.


----------



## ModlrMike

Firstly, forestry is not offered at RMC; you'll need something more appropriate.

Secondly, many officer classifications are tightening up the degree requirements. They are streamlining which degrees are appropriate for a given profession. Forestry is unlikely to be on anyone's list.

I suggest you determine which occupation you want and then select a degree path that is complimentary with that occupation.


----------



## TTB4570

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Firstly, forestry is not offered at RMC; you'll need something more appropriate.
> 
> Secondly, many officer classifications are tightening up the degree requirements. They are streamlining which degrees are appropriate for a given profession. Forestry is unlikely to be on anyone's list.
> 
> I suggest you determine which occupation you want and then select a degree path that is complimentary with that occupation.



This is the first I've heard of degree tightening.
What could i expect for them to change in the combat arms and the like?


----------



## Deleted member 59086

TTB4570 said:
			
		

> This is the first I've heard of degree tightening.
> What could i expect for them to change in the combat arms and the like?



well on paper they say any degree will do but in real life during selections if it comes down to you or an English/PolSci major then you're gonna lose. and trust me selections are VERY competitive so will most likely lose out. 

The PREFERRED degrees for Combat Arms are:

ARMORED: B English, English and Management/ BSc/BA Accounting, Admin,International Studies, Languages

ARTILLERY:  B English, English and Management/ BSc:Geo/ Surveying and Imagery/BA ,International Studies, Languages, Military and Strategic Studies

INFANTRY: B English: General,  English and Management/ BSc: General/ BA General, Admin, Conflict Studies, HR management, International Studies, Languages, Military and Strategic Studies

*note while Armored and Infantry officers are open to any degree from an accredited university Artillery will take most BUT NOT ALL degrees


----------



## SJRubio

Just submitted my Essay and Transcripts , feels good to have that load off of my back...now the rest of the process is here to come. I wonder if I'll have to do my CFAT again...I did it last year when I applied to the Reserves (passed it, but didn't go into the Reserves). Though from what I've been reading around here, the CFAT is good for at least a year?


----------



## rebeccag19

CFAT scores are valid much more than a year; in fact, they are valid indefinitely!


----------



## OblivionKnight

So I had my interview, and was told that 2-year compressed nursing programs are not eligible for ROTP. The officer that interviewed me seemed extremely clueless regarding such programs. I don't understand how other people have been approved for ROTP to attend 2-year nursing programs. When I did my research on these forums and contacted other nursing officers, they told me that they were granted ROTP for the 2-year programs with the condition that they would pay back the subsidization amount in full, if they fail BMOQ (they had to sign a letter). Can anyone please provide me with an answer. I've been receiving so many mixed answers regarding this, and I've already spent hundreds of dollars applying to 2-year nursing programs because I was told by a recruiter that they were indeed eligible for ROTP.


----------



## SarahRad

rebeccag19 said:
			
		

> CFAT scores are valid much more than a year; in fact, they are valid indefinitely!


Really? Because my friend who has applied for a NCM position was told today that the CFAT she did in 2007 has since been destroyed because its been over 5 years since that application.


----------



## cw12cw12

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> So I had my interview, and was told that 2-year compressed nursing programs are not eligible for ROTP. The officer that interviewed me seemed extremely clueless regarding such programs. I don't understand how other people have been approved for ROTP to attend 2-year nursing programs. When I did my research on these forums and contacted other nursing officers, they told me that they were granted ROTP for the 2-year programs with the condition that they would pay back the subsidization amount in full, if they fail BMOQ (they had to sign a letter). Can anyone please provide me with an answer. I've been receiving so many mixed answers regarding this, and I've already spent hundreds of dollars applying to 2-year nursing programs because I was told by a recruiter that they were indeed eligible for ROTP.



I am currently in my first year of a 2 year accelerated nursing program through ROTP - so it is possible, but it was not easy! Although I have a previous degree, my school requires you to apply to the 4yr program first and decides in late May whether or not you get an accelerated spot. By the time I got my ROTP offer, I had already accepted the accelerated spot. Long story short, I was originally told no so I wrote a memo and it eventually got approved. However, I was told this is extremely rare and programs including year-round study are not usually approved for ROTP since they want you to progress through your summer training as planned. It is quite possible the recruiting officer who interviewed you hasn't run into this situation before. If you really want to do accelerated nursing, it's worth a shot!


----------



## B.Pom

Perhaps a bit late but I began my RMC application not too long ago. Presently plugging through my Academic Questionnaire trying to make sure it suits the qualities I bring as a leader and person as well as fits the criteria RMCC will be looking for. I'm currently looking around a mid-to-low 80's average with a lot of extracurriculars (A.Schamb and I are formerly from the same Air Cadet Squadron). 

Choices: Signals, Intelligence (I know it's never hiring but worth a shot I suppose) and Logistics. Realistically, I'd probably take any position they give me. 

If you have any advice for me whatsoever, it would be much appreciated!

Cheers,
B.Pom.


----------



## Chelomo

B.Pom said:
			
		

> Perhaps a bit late but I began my RMC application not too long ago. Presently plugging through my Academic Questionnaire trying to make sure it suits the qualities I bring as a leader and person as well as fits the criteria RMCC will be looking for. I'm currently looking around a mid-to-low 80's average with a lot of extracurriculars (A.Schamb and I are formerly from the same Air Cadet Squadron).
> 
> Choices: Signals, Intelligence (I know it's never hiring but worth a shot I suppose) and Logistics. Realistically, I'd probably take any position they give me.
> 
> If you have any advice for me whatsoever, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers,
> B.Pom.



Confirm whether or not Intelligence is hiring, if it's not (which is very probable), put another choice in.


----------



## OblivionKnight

cw12 said:
			
		

> I am currently in my first year of a 2 year accelerated nursing program through ROTP - so it is possible, but it was not easy! Although I have a previous degree, my school requires you to apply to the 4yr program first and decides in late May whether or not you get an accelerated spot. By the time I got my ROTP offer, I had already accepted the accelerated spot. Long story short, I was originally told no so I wrote a memo and it eventually got approved. However, I was told this is extremely rare and programs including year-round study are not usually approved for ROTP since they want you to progress through your summer training as planned. It is quite possible the recruiting officer who interviewed you hasn't run into this situation before. If you really want to do accelerated nursing, it's worth a shot!



It's funny how the "Military Career Counselor" lied to my face the other day. When I subsequently sent an email to the recruiting center insisting that others have been accepted into ROTP for 2 year nursing programs, I received quite the rude response. Perhaps it's just my local CFRC that exhibits such ineptitude. I really need to transfer my file elsewhere.


----------



## B.Pom

Chelomo said:
			
		

> Confirm whether or not Intelligence is hiring, if it's not (which is very probable), put another choice in.



My understanding is that in essence you go through the process regardless of occupation choice and they merely inform you of all occupations you fit the criteria for. 
Cheers, 
B.Pom


----------



## B.Pom

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> It's funny how the "Military Career Counselor" lied to my face the other day. When I subsequently sent an email to the recruiting center insisting that others have been accepted into ROTP for 2 year nursing programs, I received quite the rude response. Perhaps it's just my local CFRC that exhibits such ineptitude. I really need to transfer my file elsewhere.



It's quite possible that (s)he has never encountered this scenario prior to your questioning. If I understand correct it's a rare exception they give so perhaps you should call back and politely bring it up? 
Cheers,
B.Pom


----------



## Chelomo

B.Pom said:
			
		

> My understanding is that in essence you go through the process regardless of occupation choice and they merely inform you of all occupations you fit the criteria for.
> Cheers,
> B.Pom



I did the same thing as you did and ended up being interviewed for only two roles. However it was pretty much a non-issue in my case since Artillery was my first choice. It's always better to have three rather than two (Or so I think at least), especially if you're amongst those who would be happy with most careers.


----------



## B.Pom

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I did the same thing as you did and ended up being interviewed for only two roles. However it was pretty much a non-issue in my case since Artillery was my first choice. It's always better to have three rather than two (Or so I think at least), especially if you're amongst those who would be happy with most careers.



I have a friend who went through the process last year and was allegedly just offered a variety of different occupations despite applying for completely different ones. Duly noted though, I'll definitely keep that in mind. Would it be unacceptable to change my occupation choice on my academic questionnaire? 
Cheers,
B.Pom


----------



## OblivionKnight

cw12 said:
			
		

> I am currently in my first year of a 2 year accelerated nursing program through ROTP - so it is possible, but it was not easy! Although I have a previous degree, my school requires you to apply to the 4yr program first and decides in late May whether or not you get an accelerated spot. By the time I got my ROTP offer, I had already accepted the accelerated spot. Long story short, I was originally told no so I wrote a memo and it eventually got approved. However, I was told this is extremely rare and programs including year-round study are not usually approved for ROTP since they want you to progress through your summer training as planned. It is quite possible the recruiting officer who interviewed you hasn't run into this situation before. If you really want to do accelerated nursing, it's worth a shot!



I assume you're attending Dalhousie? I applied there and was initially told by my MCC that no special considerations are given. If you don't mind me asking, when did/do you plan on completing BMOQ? Also, who was the memo submitted to (your MCC or someone higher in the chain of command?)



			
				B.Pom said:
			
		

> It's quite possible that (s)he has never encountered this scenario prior to your questioning. If I understand correct it's a rare exception they give so perhaps you should call back and politely bring it up?
> Cheers,
> B.Pom



That is exactly the case. My main concern is why the MCC told me with 100% certainty that no special permission is granted to attend the 2-year program (when it has happened in the past, and still continues to happen). In the email response that I received, I was told that in some cases, special permission is indeed granted (albeit there is no guarantee). At least I received a viable response.


----------



## Chelomo

B.Pom said:
			
		

> I have a friend who went through the process last year and was allegedly just offered a variety of different occupations despite applying for completely different ones. Duly noted though, I'll definitely keep that in mind. Would it be unacceptable to change my occupation choice on my academic questionnaire?
> Cheers,
> B.Pom



Changing your occupation choices will normally be handled by your recruiting center, since you are going to do the rest of the process with them, but if you haven't submitted it yet, go for it I guess? It can't hurt to ask if Intelligence is hiring first though.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Passed Aicrew for pilot and AEC!!!!!! Medical looks good too, just waiting on some Docs to sign some of the test results! I learnt so much about the military just by talking to the guys on course. Also had lunch with an RAF SeaKing pilot and RAAF C-17 pilot! Incredible 4 days!! Good luck to all those awaiting testing!


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Passed the CFAT, qualified for all trades. MCC said I was a very competitive applicant and my local CFRC will be sponsoring me to the RMCC board. Got one medical form to get in, and then everything's golden. 

The best of luck to all of us, and hopefully we'll all see each other at Recruit Camp in August!


----------



## a.schamb

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Passed Aicrew for pilot and AEC!!!!!! Medical looks good too, just waiting on some Docs to sign some of the test results! I learnt so much about the military just by talking to the guys on course. Also had lunch with an RAF SeaKing pilot and RAAF C-17 pilot! Incredible 4 days!! Good luck to all those awaiting testing!



Awesome congrats! What was the medical testing like, similar to a Transport Cat.1 medical?


----------



## cw12cw12

OblivionKnight, you are correct - I am a Dalhousie student. The memo was submitted to my file manager (the same person who called me with an ROTP offer) and she passed it up the chain of command. I graduate in Sept 2015 so I will probably be loaded onto the next BMOQ course after that.. winter BMOQ, fun! Have you looked into the 3-Academic Year program at Dalhousie? That was my plan B if my memo did not get approved.. you only graduate 6 months later than you would in the 2 year program, and you would also stay on course with summer BMOQ/be ready for trade-specific  courses right away when you graduated.


----------



## StudentPilot23

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Awesome congrats! What was the medical testing like, similar to a Transport Cat.1 medical?



Both include similar tests, such as hearing test, ECG, but the aircrew testing includes several others and is a lot more thorough. And time consuming (it ran about 0745-1500)


----------



## t.robichaud

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Both include similar tests, such as hearing test, ECG, but the aircrew testing includes several others and is a lot more thorough. And time consuming (it ran about 0745-1500)



How was ACS? Anything to look out for?


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Applied middle of 3rd week of Nov,  received email in the 2nd week of December for CFAT in January first week and 3 days later interview and medicals.  Finished all and now will have to wait until whatever it takes.  Although I am very determined to go to RMC, if any civvie dangles the carrot of big scholarship, the predicament starts.  During CFAT, we were repeatly advised not to bank on RMC alone and keep trying other civvie. I understand this is a generic reminder but it throws off your determination a bit.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

I have a question regarding application being processed.

"Once you have submitted the required supporting documents, your application will be reviewed by the Royal Military College of Canada. If it is determined that you meet the minimum requirements, and if a decision has been taken to process your application, you will be notified by your local  Recruiting Centre."

Does this mean that I will NOT be contacted by RMC or a recruiting centre if I am not qualified? or do they send an email or a call to inform me that my application will not be processed furthermore? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## DAA

Fiji_Boy_ said:
			
		

> I have a question regarding application being processed.
> "Once you have submitted the required supporting documents, your application will be reviewed by the Royal Military College of Canada. If it is determined that you meet the minimum requirements, and if a decision has been taken to process your application, you will be notified by your local  Recruiting Centre."
> Does this mean that I will NOT be contacted by RMC or a recruiting centre if I am not qualified? or do they send an email or a call to inform me that my application will not be processed furthermore?
> Thanks in advance..



Not the greatest of wording sent to you, but once a decision has been made and regardless of the outcome (ie; Suitable or Unsuitable), you will still be contacted by your local Recruiting Centre.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

Thank you for the quick and informative reply, sir!   have a good day ^_^


----------



## StudentPilot23

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> How was ACS? Anything to look out for?



Nothing was really a surprise. I knew it was going to be very tough going into it. Just keep reviewing the candidate guide and practice what it tells you to practice. For most of it it's either you have it or you don't.


----------



## OblivionKnight

cw12 said:
			
		

> OblivionKnight, you are correct - I am a Dalhousie student. The memo was submitted to my file manager (the same person who called me with an ROTP offer) and she passed it up the chain of command. I graduate in Sept 2015 so I will probably be loaded onto the next BMOQ course after that.. winter BMOQ, fun! Have you looked into the 3-Academic Year program at Dalhousie? That was my plan B if my memo did not get approved.. you only graduate 6 months later than you would in the 2 year program, and you would also stay on course with summer BMOQ/be ready for trade-specific  courses right away when you graduated.



I looked into the 3-year program, but Dalhousie doesn't offer it anymore. So my only options right now are the 2-year programs, or the 4-year ones which I'm really not looking forward to pursuing lol.


----------



## fruitflavor

Cfat on tuesday. was sent appointment email few days after visiting the recruiting center.
They wanted reply to confirm within certain hours but almost missed it because they sent it to email that i put on my application about 3 years ago and no longer checked frequently. though it shows that my files have been looked and combined.
still may need a new file manager or more visits to cfrc


----------



## matthew1786

Hello ROTP applicants!

I just came back from the CFRC in Montreal and applied through the DEO route for pilot. Just thought you should all know that the recruiter told me that I should only expect a call in a month or longer as all the ROTP folk take precedence this time of year!

Matt


----------



## fruitflavor

CFAT completed. Apparently did well enough for any career choice even if I decide to change one of my three. Thought I did terrible in verbal but I guess not  ;D
Now waiting to schedule interview, medical and for them to proceed with security check.
Also apparently friends don't count as references so need to search for more.


----------



## Chelomo

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> CFAT completed. Apparently did well enough for any career choice even if I decide to change one of my three. Thought I did terrible in verbal but I guess not  ;D
> Now waiting to schedule interview, medical and for them to proceed with security check.
> Also apparently friends don't count as references so need to search for more.



I was definitely allowed to use my friends as references during my own hiring process, at least for the security check. I did get a few contradicting answers (the paperwork contradicted my recruiter), but I put down two and there was no problems. Definitely check up on that, since it can be hard to find coworkers/teachers you've known for a while.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I was definitely allowed to use my friends as references during my own hiring process, at least for the security check. I did get a few contradicting answers (the paperwork contradicted my recruiter), but I put down two and there was no problems. Definitely check up on that, since it can be hard to find coworkers/teachers you've known for a while.



When will the reference gets verified? Is it right after interview or after the Kingston short list you?


----------



## DAA

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Hello ROTP applicants!
> I just came back from the CFRC in Montreal and applied through the DEO route for pilot. Just thought you should all know that the recruiter told me that I should only expect a call in a month or longer as all the ROTP folk take precedence this time of year!



Actually, that statement is not entirely true.  The current "priorities" for CFRC's are to fill occupations that haven't yet been filled for the current year and DEO Pilot happens to be one of them.  Followed by Primary Reserve applicants, ROTP, CEOTP-AEAD Pilot and then NCM SEP occupations for "next" year.


----------



## Chelomo

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> When will the reference gets verified? Is it right after interview or after the Kingston short list you?



I don't remember, but my references were verified roughly around the same time I had my interview. *This is a pure guess*, but I'd say after the medical and CFAT, since DnD probably doesn't like paying money for security checks for people who didn't make the basic cut.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Chelomo said:
			
		

> I don't remember, but my references were verified roughly around the same time I had my interview. *This is a pure guess*, but I'd say after the medical and CFAT, since DnD probably doesn't like paying money for security checks for people who didn't make the basic cut.



Thanks. By any chance,do you remember whether it is it over phone or thro emai? I have provided both info.  I did my interview and medicals 10 days ago. But the refs were not checked yet. So I was wondering.


----------



## 211RadOp

My son's was by phone, as providing an e-mail address was an option on the form, I don't believe.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

211RadOp said:
			
		

> My son's was by phone, as providing an e-mail address was an option on the form, I don't believe.



Was it done rightaway after interview/medicals? Approx time line?


----------



## DAA

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Thanks. By any chance,do you remember whether it is it over phone or thro emai? I have provided both info.  I did my interview and medicals 10 days ago. But the refs were not checked yet. So I was wondering.



They will usually try to contact them by phone, so just make sure that the references that you provided, "know" that you used them as a reference!  This way, they will know that the call is legit.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

DAA said:
			
		

> They will usually try to contact them by phone, so just make sure that the references that you provided, "know" that you used them as a reference!  This way, they will know that the call is legit.



Thanks. I took their consent before forwarding their name.  They are all standing by for the call and would say the truth which is what I specified in my appl. So no qualms what soever other than the delay.

Also I heard through another friend who is rightnow in RMC that Kingston might offer you early like in February if your application is pretty strong and would not want to lose you to civvie U. Is this true?


----------



## 211RadOp

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Was it done rightaway after interview/medicals? Approx time line?



His were contacted prior to his interview.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

211RadOp said:
			
		

> His were contacted prior to his interview.



Thanks.  10 days gone by since my medicals/interview.


----------



## DAA

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Thanks.  10 days gone by since my medicals/interview.



Why not call your CFRC and just tell them you're doing a follow-up, just to make sure that you have provided everything you need to provide and were wondering what the current status of your file is?

They will tell you and you never know.  Everything may be done and you just might be Merit Listed already.


----------



## Chelomo

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Thanks.  10 days gone by since my medicals/interview.



Your references aren't the critical part of your application though (Unless you're a secret Jihadist). If you've gone through your interview and did well, they'll get to them, don't worry.

EDIT: Yeah, do what DAA said, he's a lot smarter than I am. It's always good to make sure all your paperwork is in order, it can be somewhat Byzantine sometimes.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Thanks everyone. I will call my local CFRC to make sure all my paperwork is in order.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

I heard through another friend who is rightnow in RMC that Kingston might offer you early like in February if your application is pretty strong and would not want to lose you to civvie U. Is this true? I have a hard time to believe this.


----------



## DAA

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> I heard through another friend who is rightnow in RMC that Kingston might offer you early like in February if your application is pretty strong and would not want to lose you to civvie U. Is this true? I have a hard time to believe this.



No, it's not true.  The only time something like this "might" happen, would be for Senior ROTP applicants who are already Merit Listed but the degree they need is not offered by RMC, so they have to attend Civi U.  The first round of ROTP selections will probably not take place until sometime in late Mar or early Apr.


----------



## dcs

Agree with DAA.  They will have the review boards for selection as in previous years.   Never any indication that particularly strong applications got any sort of different treatment or advanced offers. 

Both sons, one currently at RMC and one who graduated last year, were accepted to all of the CIVI universities that they applied to and with significant scholarships offered.  Oldest son had in fact accepted Carleton and advised them of his change when accepted to RMC.   Nothing in the way of a payment is required for fees or residence until I think it was July or even first week of August at Carleton.  

You have to be accepted to a CIVI university if offered ROTP not at RMC.... so........ accept who you would naturally accept and hope that you get ROTP and the offer you want (RMC vs CIVI university).  

We were told though when youngest applied that they are having fewer CIVI U offers and generally for programs not offered at RMC such as nursing.  

Good luck and hopefully you will hear something in regards to ROTP in a little more than 2 months.


----------



## a.schamb

Well I've got my medical and interview completed, both went very well   Next up is getting the form filled out by my optometrist and then Aircrew Selection!


----------



## AirNavigator

Took my CFAT 2 days ago and i apparently did really well. MC told me I'm off to ACS. Does anyone have any idea when that takes place? February? I know the first one happened at the beginning of January. My medical and interview takes place this Tuesday and after having a successful exam I'm very excited for my interview!


----------



## DAA

AirNavigator said:
			
		

> Took my CFAT 2 days ago and i apparently did really well. MC told me I'm off to ACS. Does anyone have any idea when that takes place? February? I know the first one happened at the beginning of January. My medical and interview takes place this Tuesday and after having a successful exam I'm very excited for my interview!



You won't be going to ASC until after the Medical is done.  Once the medical is approved, they will schedule you for ASC and tell you the dates.


----------



## OblivionKnight

Are we merit-listed after getting an offer of admission from university, or after the CFAT, interview, etc. is completed? I called my CFRC and I was told that my file is 'complete' and sitting with my MCC, but I'm not sure what that means exactly. Since I am applying to university as an OUAC 105D applicant, I was told admission offers will be sent out in April. I'm just afraid that it might be too late, if all nursing officer ROTP offers are sent out in March.


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Are we merit-listed after getting an offer of admission from university, or after the CFAT, interview, etc. is completed? I called my CFRC and I was told that my file is 'complete' and sitting with my MCC, but I'm not sure what that means exactly. Since I am applying to university as an OUAC 105D applicant, I was told admission offers will be sent out in April. I'm just afraid that it might be too late, if all nursing officer ROTP offers are sent out in March.



You are Merit Listed once you have a positive Academic Assessment from RMC, successfully completed the Medical and had the interview with an MCC at your local CFRC.  Also, as an ROTP applicant pursuing a nursing degree, unconditional acceptance into a recognized nursing program is a "condition" of enrolment and NOT a condition for an offer to be made.  You may want to mention to the Admissions Office at the University(s) you are applying to that you are also an applicant to the CF, seeking educational subsidization under ROTP.

If memory serves me correct, I believe that Occupations that require a degree not available at RMC may be done first because Civi-U's require comitted/confirmed students earlier.

So your not late by any means.


----------



## OblivionKnight

DAA said:
			
		

> You are Merit Listed once you have a positive Academic Assessment from RMC, successfully completed the Medical and had the interview with an MCC at your local CFRC.  Also, as an ROTP applicant pursuing a nursing degree, unconditional acceptance into a recognized nursing program is a "condition" of enrolment and NOT a condition for an offer to be made.  You may want to mention to the Admissions Office at the University(s) you are applying to that you are also an applicant to the CF, seeking educational subsidization under ROTP.
> 
> If memory serves me correct, I believe that Occupations that require a degree not available at RMC may be done first because Civi-U's require comitted/confirmed students earlier.
> 
> So your not late by any means.



Thank you for the reply. So basically I can be given an offer for ROTP Nursing Officer even though I have not yet been accepted into a nursing program?

Also, I have completed the interview and was deemed 'suitable'. I took the CFAT in 2012, and completed a thorough medical (for Aircrew) in April 2013. My Background Check was also completed during that time. My MCC told me that my CFAT score was quite high, but that I would have to complete another medical, and fill out another form: http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/PersonalDataVerification.pdf

From my understanding, the medical is valid for 1 year. Do I have to complete an updated medical before I can be merit-listed (assuming I have not been merit-listed already)?
Also, how long is the background check/security clearance valid for? The reason I ask is because last year, I used my friends as references. However this year, my MCC told me that I need to provide professional references, and that I should try my best to get these professional references to prevent any 'problems' that may occur. How important is it for me to provide an updated list of professional references?


----------



## fruitflavor

delete. not relevant. woops


----------



## nursekatrina

OblivionKnight,

I was one of, if not the first person on this site last year to receive an ROTP offer, April 17th I believe.  I received it under the conditions that I was accepted into a suitable Civi U Nursing program.  I did not receive my acceptance letter from my 3 three schools of choice until end of the end of April and early May.

Cheers, K


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Thank you for the reply. So basically I can be given an offer for ROTP Nursing Officer even though I have not yet been accepted into a nursing program?
> 
> Also, I have completed the interview and was deemed 'suitable'. I took the CFAT in 2012, and completed a thorough medical (for Aircrew) in April 2013. My Background Check was also completed during that time. My MCC told me that my CFAT score was quite high, but that I would have to complete another medical, and fill out another form: http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/PersonalDataVerification.pdf
> 
> From my understanding, the medical is valid for 1 year. Do I have to complete an updated medical before I can be merit-listed (assuming I have not been merit-listed already)?
> Also, how long is the background check/security clearance valid for? The reason I ask is because last year, I used my friends as references. However this year, my MCC told me that I need to provide professional references, and that I should try my best to get these professional references to prevent any 'problems' that may occur. How important is it for me to provide an updated list of professional references?



That's right, see the post by nursekatrina as this is exactly the way it will work.  If you get an offer it will be "conditional" and then your responsibility to obtain acceptance into a recognized nursing program.

The Medical and Background Checks are usually good for a year, so you WILL require an update very shortly.  So keep a list of "references" handy, in case you need to provide new ones or if the old ones are still available, just use those.


----------



## OblivionKnight

Thanks for the responses. I guess I just have to play the waiting game now and hope for an offer!



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> That's right, see the post by nursekatrina as this is exactly the way it will work.  If you get an offer it will be "conditional" and then your responsibility to obtain acceptance into a recognized nursing program.
> 
> The Medical and Background Checks are usually good for a year, so you WILL require an update very shortly.  So keep a list of "references" handy, in case you need to provide new ones or if the old ones are still available, just use those.





			
				nursekatrina said:
			
		

> OblivionKnight,
> 
> I was one of, if not the first person on this site last year to receive an ROTP offer, April 17th I believe.  I received it under the conditions that I was accepted into a suitable Civi U Nursing program.  I did not receive my acceptance letter from my 3 three schools of choice until end of the end of April and early May.
> 
> Cheers, K


----------



## fruitflavor

It seems they're really pushing through ROTP applications.
Last Tuesday I was told not to expect interview/Medical scheduling call for another month but got scheduled for everything a week after CFAT  
Not enough time to look at job descriptions in detail unfortunately.


----------



## matthew1786

Quick question for the applicants in this thread who probably know the answer to this:

When is the deadline to be merit listed this year for ROTP applicants? Thanks.


----------



## Goose15

As long as selections are still being made for your occupation there is no true deadline. ASAP is obviously best at this point though.


----------



## matthew1786

Goose15 said:
			
		

> As long as selections are still being made for your occupation there is no true deadline. ASAP is obviously best at this point though.



Thanks, when I applied for ROTP back in 2012 (didn't make it), there was a deadline to be merit listed. If you didn't make the initial deadline, you weren't considered when the board met for selections during the 1st round. I think there were 3 rounds of selections, could be wrong on that last one though.


----------



## DAA

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Thanks, when I applied for ROTP back in 2012 (didn't make it), there was a deadline to be merit listed. If you didn't make the initial deadline, you weren't considered when the board met for selections during the 1st round. I think there were 3 rounds of selections, could be wrong on that last one though.



Nope, you are right.  Last year there were 3 rounds of selections (Initial, 2nd and then Top Ups), so this year should relatively be the same.  If memory serves me correct, then 1st round ROTP Selections are usually in mid to late Mar or possibly early Apr.

So while the forces.ca website states "The Regular Officer Training Plan application deadline is January 31 for admission the following September and basic training at the end of your first academic year. The Regular Officer Training Plan application deadline for Military Police Officer is January 15 for admission the following September"[/color]  you can still apply for ROTP "after" this date, HOWEVER, there is no guarantee that your application will be processed in time for Merit Listing and selection.


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> Nope, you are right.  Last year there were 3 rounds of selections (Initial, 2nd and then Top Ups), so this year should relatively be the same.  If memory serves me correct, then 1st round ROTP Selections are usually in mid to late Mar or possibly early Apr.
> 
> So while the forces.ca website states "The Regular Officer Training Plan application deadline is January 31 for admission the following September and basic training at the end of your first academic year. The Regular Officer Training Plan application deadline for Military Police Officer is January 15 for admission the following September"[/color]  you can still apply for ROTP "after" this date, HOWEVER, there is no guarantee that your application will be processed in time for Merit Listing and selection.



 :goodpost:

This is what I was getting at but this is a more in-depth explanation.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Does anyon know if RMC has a bell curve for grades like other universities or is it a different system?

Thanks!


----------



## SarahRad

I emailed my recruiting centre this morning because I hadn't heard anything since I submitted the AQ and transcripts on Nov 18. 
Well I got a really quick email back and I'm academically approved for CivvieU only which is exactly what I wanted and I'm so stoked!
I can't wait to get things going for the CFAT etc!


----------



## OblivionKnight

Cool, which occupations did you apply to?


----------



## Goose15

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Does anyon know if RMC has a bell curve for grades like other universities or is it a different system?
> 
> Thanks!



I am going to go out on a limb here and say that RMC is a you get what you get institution. I do not believe RMC or the CAF is interested in adjusting grades to match a particular pattern like some civvie universities do.


----------



## SarahRad

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Cool, which occupations did you apply to?


I only applied for Logistics. It was the only officer occupation I could see myself really enjoying.


----------



## DAA

SarahRad said:
			
		

> I emailed my recruiting centre this morning because I hadn't heard anything since I submitted the AQ and transcripts on Nov 18.
> Well I got a really quick email back and I'm academically approved for CivvieU only which is exactly what I wanted and I'm so stoked!
> I can't wait to get things going for the CFAT etc!



Good for you!  If you hadn't tried to contact your CFRC, who knows what would have happened!


----------



## Fiji_Boy_

SarahRad said:
			
		

> I emailed my recruiting centre this morning because I hadn't heard anything since I submitted the AQ and transcripts on Nov 18.
> Well I got a really quick email back and I'm academically approved for CivvieU only which is exactly what I wanted and I'm so stoked!
> I can't wait to get things going for the CFAT etc!



Thanks for the feedback ^_^


----------



## StudentPilot23

Goose15 said:
			
		

> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that RMC is a you get what you get institution. I do not believe RMC or the CAF is interested in adjusting grades to match a particular pattern like some civvie universities do.



Good point. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## KerryBlue

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Does anyon know if RMC has a bell curve for grades like other universities or is it a different system?
> 
> Thanks!



No offence to any of you guys here, but as a second year student the idea of a bell curve is a bit of a myth. While yes, I have heard of certain courses and subjects being belled(engineering mostly). The vast majority of arts courses and more general courses you get what you get. You have to earn your marks, and yes teachers and professors are there to help but you have to put in more then your fair share of effort for your grades.


----------



## Chelomo

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> No offence to any of you guys here, but as a second year student the idea of a bell curve is a bit of a myth. While yes, I have heard of certain courses and subjects being belled(engineering mostly). The vast majority of arts courses and more general courses you get what you get. You have to earn your marks, and yes teachers and professors are there to help but you have to put in more then your fair share of effort for your grades.



Word, I've never been belled for either first year and second year courses. Plus, 3rd year and 4th year courses are often smaller. Though a word of advice, building up a relationship with your profs when you're doing liberal arts can pay hefty dividends when that same prof evaluates your term paper.


----------



## Alex.Landry

Although it is true you need to work for your marks here every second you get (as well as the other 3 pillars), I can say the bell curve does exist at RMC.

And I thank the Lord everyday for it.


----------



## t.robichaud

So I`ve finished my interview and physical, now I just need to get all my forms done for my medical. Does anyone know if we need copies of the tests done for only the blood-work/ urinary tests or both those and the tests done by our optometrist/ eye doctor.
Thanks.


----------



## StudentPilot23

When I did those tests I was told to fax all of the results to London. It depends on what they told you to do with them.


----------



## kelsia

Hey everyone,

So I have submitted my application last November for ROTP  as an applicant who's studying at a Civilian University (currently waiting to do my CFAT). Just wondering if I get offered a position, will I be attending BMOQ this summer or next summer?

Also, if I will be attending BMOQ next summer (summer of 2015), will I be assigned any kit (uniform, boots, etc.) before that?

These are probably dumb questions, but thank you for your time.


----------



## Goose15

kelsia said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I have submitted my application last November for ROTP  as an applicant who's studying at a Civilian University (currently waiting to do my CFAT). Just wondering if I get offered a position, will I be attending BMOQ this summer or next summer?
> 
> Also, if I will be attending BMOQ next summer (summer of 2015), will I be assigned any kit (uniform, boots, etc.) before that?
> 
> These are probably dumb questions, but thank you for your time.



Unless there is an issue of sorts you would complete BMOQ this coming summer.

You won't receive your kit until BMOQ.

Good luck


----------



## DAA

kelsia said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I have submitted my application last November for ROTP  as an applicant who's studying at a Civilian University (currently waiting to do my CFAT). Just wondering if I get offered a position, will I be attending BMOQ this summer or next summer?
> 
> Also, if I will be attending BMOQ next summer (summer of 2015), will I be assigned any kit (uniform, boots, etc.) before that?
> 
> These are probably dumb questions, but thank you for your time.



At this point in time, I would be more worried about whether or not the Academic Assessment has been done.  Not only do you still have to do the CFAT but you also have to do ASC as well including the Aircrew Medical.  I'd be getting on the phone and contacting your CFRC to find out what is going on with your file!


----------



## kelsia

Hey,

I actually talked to them and they said that they are waiting for the verification of my service number (from the cadet service). As soon as the verification is done, they'll confirm the dates of the CFAT with me.

Academic performance has been evaluated back in December.


----------



## kelsia

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Unless there is an issue of sorts you would complete BMOQ this coming summer.
> 
> You won't receive your kit until BMOQ.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks! Do you happen to know the dates of BMOQ for this summer as the most recent course date that I could find for this course is Feb, 2014?


----------



## tymi1991

I just have a question about open trades and past experiences. I am just starting the application process, currently I have just finished the questionnaire process as well as sending my transcripts. My first trade of choice is infantry. Now I've been reading a little about sending in your application after Jan 31 and there still being a possibility of being accepted into the upcoming academic year. My question is how competitive is this trade when it comes to rotp, do I have shot still at this year or should I set my sights on the following year?

Any information or opinions would be really appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Goose15

tymi1991 said:
			
		

> I just have a question about open trades and past experiences. I am just starting the application process, currently I have just finished the questionnaire process as well as sending my transcripts. My first trade of choice is infantry. Now I've been reading a little about sending in your application after Jan 31 and there still being a possibility of being accepted into the upcoming academic year. My question is how competitive is this trade when it comes to rotp, do I have shot still at this year or should I set my sights on the following year?
> 
> Any information or opinions would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



The competitiveness of every trade fluctuates from year to year so unfortunately that is impossible to tell. Do you have a shot still? As I said impossible to tell but there is more than one round of selections so it is possible to still be selected yes.

I would put all your efforts into this application and if you have to put in another next year do it but definitely don't give up on this year.


----------



## DAA

tymi1991 said:
			
		

> I just have a question about open trades and past experiences. I am just starting the application process, currently I have just finished the questionnaire process as well as sending my transcripts. My first trade of choice is infantry. Now I've been reading a little about sending in your application after Jan 31 and there still being a possibility of being accepted into the upcoming academic year. My question is how competitive is this trade when it comes to rotp, do I have shot still at this year or should I set my sights on the following year?
> 
> Any information or opinions would be really appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



You need to get your Questionnaire and academic transcripts uploaded to the RMC Portal NOW!!!  Only they will know your chances but not until you do that.


----------



## fruitflavor

just for those who are going for RMC/ ROTP in the future:

If you have been living outside of country for a while and there's a chance that you may need pre-sec get the background check as you start the process. Yes it may cost you some money but it's better to be safe than sorry. 

I was in US for a few years and have a parent outside of the country. I have to get FBI check and I got it as soon as my CFAT was done. It was in case I needed after reading some posts DAA have posted. And so far it's been about 3 weeks with nothing in the mail. 

Check is only 19 USD and finger printing about 40 CDN. 


*individual experiences may vary*

and always have backup plans. My interview also had to do pre-sec and was told it took 1year and 8 months.


----------



## Goose15

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> just for those who are going for RMC/ ROTP in the future:
> 
> If you have been living outside of country for a while and there's a chance that you may need pre-sec get the background check as you start the process. Yes it may cost you some money but it's better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> I was in US for a few years and have a parent outside of the country. I have to get FBI check and I got it as soon as my CFAT was done. It was in case I needed after reading some posts DAA have posted. And so far it's been about 3 weeks with nothing in the mail.
> 
> Check is only 19 USD and finger printing about 40 CDN.
> 
> 
> *individual experiences may vary*
> 
> and always have backup plans. My interview also had to do pre-sec and was told it took 1year and 8 months.



Yeah and to add to this you will need an FBI background check even if you have simply been down to the US for college even if your parents are still in Canada during this time. 

And yes DEFINITELY get it ASAP. I would put in the order even BEFORE your CFAT because if you don't get the background check you may not get merit listed in time for selection if it takes too long. This is the case even if you D'ONT need the ERC (the check that takes 6-18 months). This is because they have a "mini-check" first to see if you really need the ERC as someone like myself really doesn't but protocol still requires at least some sort of background check.


----------



## t.robichaud

Along with everything else that`s just said, if you`re waiting for your RC to call you to book dates to finish the tests, just a reminder that the selections take place in March and the first round picks go out in April.


----------



## Goose15

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Along with everything else that`s just said, if you`re waiting for your RC to call you to book dates to finish the tests, just a reminder that the selections take place in March and the first round picks go out in April.


For anyone who hasn't completed their items: I would definitely say call them (the CFRC) as oppose to waiting for them to call you. That is the best way to make sure you get your items scheduled as soon as possible.


----------



## lifestronaut

Are there any costs that have to be paid/deducted while you are training at CFLRS during the summer break?  Are any concessions made for those who have to still pay rent for their apartments over the summer?  I understand that subletting an apartment out for the summer is an option, but I'm curious as to what would happen if I'm unable to find a subletter.  I really don't want to have to give up my apartment before training and find a new place before school in order to have enough money to pay for any expenses at CFLRS.

Thanks,
Life


----------



## DAA

lifestronaut said:
			
		

> Are there any costs that have to be paid/deducted while you are training at CFLRS during the summer break?  Are any concessions made for those who have to still pay rent for their apartments over the summer?  I understand that subletting an apartment out for the summer is an option, but I'm curious as to what would happen if I'm unable to find a subletter.  I really don't want to have to give up my apartment before training and find a new place before school in order to have enough money to pay for any expenses at CFLRS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Life



If you are attending Civi U now, then you would be posted to that area.  Chances are you will go to CFLRS on either TD or Attach Posting for the 3 months of training, which means you wouldn't be paying Rations or Quarters whilst in St Jean.  Check with your ULO as they should be able to answer this question for you.


----------



## lifestronaut

I'm not in a Civvy U program now, nor have I applied to the CF yet.  What I specifically want to know is if I can keep paying my monthly rent/bills and not pay anything (room & board) while at training during the summer?


----------



## nursekatrina

I am trying to find the regulations regarding whether or not I am eligible to go participate in regionals and nationals for a base sports team.

Does anyone have any experience with this or know where I can find the regulations regarding it?

Cheers,
K


----------



## DAA

lifestronaut said:
			
		

> I'm not in a Civvy U program now, nor have I applied to the CF yet.  What I specifically want to know is if I can keep paying my monthly rent/bills and not pay anything (room & board) while at training during the summer?



Too many variables at play and as your not even in the CF nor an applicant, there is no way to answer the question.


----------



## DAA

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> I am trying to find the regulations regarding whether or not I am eligible to go participate in regionals and nationals for a base sports team.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this or know where I can find the regulations regarding it?
> 
> Cheers,
> K



As a member of the Regular Force, you are eligible, provided your Fitness Assessment is up to date and the "Permission Form" has been signed off and approved by your ULO.


----------



## nursekatrina

Thank You DAA.


----------



## DAA

---->  https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/Library/PoliciesandRegulations/PSP/Documents/1-PSP%20PM%20-%2012%20July%202013%20Final%20-%20En.pdf

See Chap 5, para 50.  (or page 30/178)

I "think" this is what applies but I could be wrong.  Your local PSP Staff should be able to answer this question for you.


----------



## KerryBlue

Well got some bad news today, academically unsuitable for either RMCC or ROTP civi U. Kind of disappointed but also partly happy because I can pursue my desired trade as a Combat Engineer.


----------



## Chelomo

Thanks for that info though DAA, I was wondering the same thing for my summer arrangements, since I'm probably going to BMOQ this summer.


----------



## nursekatrina

Perfect, thank you for the literature!  This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## luke_l

Chelomo, if you are currently attending a university in a subsidized education program, you will go to St Jean (most likely) on TD for the summer.  What that means, is that your rations and quarters will be free.  If, instead, you are sent there on an attach posting (which is also possible), then you won't have to pay for your quarters as you have a lease being paid elsewhere, but you will have to pay for rations.


----------



## DAA

middle_coast said:
			
		

> Chelomo, if you are currently attending a university in a subsidized education program, you will go to St Jean (most likely) on TD for the summer.  What that means, is that your rations and quarters will be free.  If, instead, you are sent there on an attach posting (which is also possible), then you won't have to pay for your quarters as you have a lease being paid elsewhere, but you will have to pay for rations.



Last I read, Attach Posting leads to the same benefits as TD.


----------



## Chelomo

DAA said:
			
		

> Last I read, Attach Posting leads to the same benefits as TD.



Thanks guys! The ROTP salary isn't as good as that of Brigadier, but I'll just have to make do  I'm not too worried, though I am wondering when I'll find out when I ship out.


----------



## nursekatrina

When talking to my ULO, they said the course dates usually are not released until end of March/early April.  Civy U can expect to be starting course sometime within the first 2 weeks of May.  Usually two different courses with two different start dates.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. I will call my local CFRC to make sure all my paperwork is in order.



References were checked last week. Verified with CFRC that all paperwork is in order and once they finish the crim check, my file will be complete.  That was quick turn around since I applied on the last week of Nov 2013.


----------



## mkil

DAA said:
			
		

> Last I read, Attach Posting leads to the same benefits as TD.



I wish it was but it isn't true   On an attach posting you do not have to pay for quarters (as it is understood that you will maintain you residence elsewhere), but you do have to pay for rations and do not receive the daily TD allowance. I just got back from my attach posting, which is how I know this to be true.


----------



## DAA

mkil said:
			
		

> I wish it was but it isn't true   On an attach posting you do not have to pay for quarters (as it is understood that you will maintain you residence elsewhere), but you do have to pay for rations and do not receive the daily TD allowance. I just got back from my attach posting, which is how I know this to be true.



Interesting......I guess the CFTDTI's (CF Temporary Duty Travel Instructions) must be wrong!  Or maybe I am misreading something....

APPLICATION OF THE CFTDTI
3.01 - APPLICATION
(1) (Regular Force) Subject to CFTDTI 3.02 (No Application), the CFTDTI apply to a member of the Regular Force who is, after 31 January 2011: 
(a) either: 
(i) on TD;
(ii) on an attached posting; or
(iii) in respect of CFTDTI Chapter 5 (Travel Within Place of Duty) only, ordered by an approving authority to work - or to be immediately available for work during - irregular hours inside the member's place of duty; and
(b) not entitled to any benefit under the Military Foreign Service Instruction other than under instruction 10.3.07 (Risk Allowance). 

or

SECTION 1 - APPLICATION (Travel within Canada & Continental US)
7.01 - APPLICATION
Subject to Chapter 3 (Application of CFTDTI), this Chapter applies to a member who: 
(a) is on TD or on an attached posting;
(b) is travelling between their place of duty and another duty location, both of which are in Canada or the Continental United States of America (CANUS); and
(c) is authorized to occupy accommodations overnight.


----------



## jackinthebox

Just curious.  My daughter applied last 2012/2013 for ROTP and made the merit list but wasn't offered a position.  She re-applied in the fall and had everything in prior to the end of the year.  Had first year university with high grades and more volunteer experience added to this application.   Just received notice that her application was rejected.   Didn't even make it to the interview process.

How can she have made it through to the merit list last year, reapply with even more experience and education this year, yet have her application rejected?

Has anyone had any experience with this before?  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Goose15

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Well got some bad news today, academically unsuitable for either RMCC or ROTP civi U. Kind of disappointed but also partly happy because I can pursue my desired trade as a Combat Engineer.


Interest question: If you really wanted to be a Combat Engineer, why do you apply to ROTP?


----------



## Goose15

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> References were checked last week. Verified with CFRC that all paperwork is in order and once they finish the crim check, my file will be complete.  That was quick turn around since I applied on the last week of Nov 2013.



Glad to hear it, good luck!


----------



## StudentPilot23

jackinthebox said:
			
		

> Just curious.  My daughter applied last 2012/2013 for ROTP and made the merit list but wasn't offered a position.  She re-applied in the fall and had everything in prior to the end of the year.  Had first year university with high grades and more volunteer experience added to this application.   Just received notice that her application was rejected.   Didn't even make it to the interview process.
> 
> How can she have made it through to the merit list last year, reapply with even more experience and education this year, yet have her application rejected?
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this before?  Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks.



Perhaps she was found academically unsuitable for RMC, with regards to the courses she's taking (just a guess). I think DAA will be able to provide you with a better answer.


----------



## jackinthebox

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Perhaps she was found academically unsuitable for RMC, with regards to the courses she's taking (just a guess). I think DAA will be able to provide you with a better answer.



She took courses applicable to the three positions she was applying for but that's always a possibility.  However, you don't have to decide on a major in your first year of university.  

It's just so disappointing as she followed the guidance of the recruiting and interviewing officer last year and worked so hard to achieve the grades and get more volunteering experience in.  She'll be contacting them on Thursday but I just thought I'd run it through here to see if anyone else has had this happen to them before.  

Thanks very much for your response.  It's appreciated.


----------



## Goose15

Post removed.


----------



## KerryBlue

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Interest question: If you really wanted to be a Combat Engineer, why do you apply to ROTP?



I would have been happy being an armoured officer, and tried to apply last year for ROTP transfer but couldn't finish because I blew out my shoulder playing football at Queens and needed surgery in feb. So it was more to see if I could do it, turns out because of my gr.11 math mark I can't. So my interest  in seeing if I could get in satisfied, I can pursue my desired NCM job.


----------



## Goose15

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I would have been happy being an armoured officer, and tried to apply last year for ROTP transfer but couldn't finish because I blew out my shoulder playing football at Queens and needed surgery in feb. So it was more to see if I could do it, turns out because of my gr.11 math mark I can't. So my interest  in seeing if I could get in satisfied, I can pursue my desired NCM job.


Oh okay, I see. That makes sense.

Well good luck with your app!


----------



## stretch

jackinthebox said:
			
		

> She took courses applicable to the three positions she was applying for but that's always a possibility.  However, you don't have to decide on a major in your first year of university.
> 
> It's just so disappointing as she followed the guidance of the recruiting and interviewing officer last year and worked so hard to achieve the grades and get more volunteering experience in.  She'll be contacting them on Thursday but I just thought I'd run it through here to see if anyone else has had this happen to them before.
> 
> Thanks very much for your response.  It's appreciated.



Hey Jack,

Just thought I'd follow up by adding that I know of many different acceptances and rejections for RMC/CMR, some of which are similar to your daughters case in that they just don't seem to make any logical sense. I think the best thing that anyone could offer your daughter is the inspiration to never accept no as an answer. Also, it is entirely unjust to place any personal judgment on ones self based on the acceptance or rejection of an application for ROTP; the many heads in Ottawa make decisions based on things far beyond the desires of the applicants, things which should also be considered by the applicant.

Straight and simple - it may be hard to do, but, don't give up unless there is something better than this for you.


----------



## jackinthebox

Post removed


----------



## jackinthebox

Post deleted


----------



## jackinthebox

I'm not saying that there's not a legitimate reason for the rejection; what I am saying is that unsuccessful applicants deserve to know the reason why.  What IF there was an honest mistake on the part of the military?   It can happen and if this is the case, then it needs to be looked into ASAP so she doesn't lose an opportunity she's worked hard for.  In other words, respond to those who contact their DAA or CFRC inquiring as to why they were rejected and provide them with a legitimate answer.   It just seems odd that she was merit listed last year and this time around, after answering ALL questions on the application; providing even more volunteer experience; and having one year of university with high grades and courses relevant to the positions she's applying too, she can't even make it to the interview process?  Something just isn't making sense here.


----------



## DAA

jackinthebox said:
			
		

> I'm not saying that there's not a legitimate reason for the rejection; what I am saying is that unsuccessful applicants deserve to know the reason why.  What IF there was an honest mistake on the part of the military?   It can happen and if this is the case, then it needs to be looked into ASAP so she doesn't lose an opportunity she's worked hard for.  In other words, respond to those who contact their DAA or CFRC inquiring as to why they were rejected and provide them with a legitimate answer.   It just seems odd that she was merit listed last year and this time around, after answering ALL questions on the application; providing even more volunteer experience; and having one year of university with high grades and courses relevant to the positions she's applying too, she can't even make it to the interview process?  Something just isn't making sense here.



Sorry about that, frustration set in.  There are many reasons for rejection and the "majority" of them fall into the category of "not following instructions".  Parts of the ROTP questionnaire are blank, didn't send transcripts, etc.  Due to the high volume of applications last year, I think they decided to reinstitute the mandatory 75% average, which wasn't done last year.  So someone who was found suitable for ROTP last year could be found unsuitable this year due to the 75% thing.  The Recruiting Centre or whomever it was that contacted you should be able to tell you "why" and where you fell short.


----------



## KerryBlue

DAA said:
			
		

> The Recruiting Centre or whomever it was that contacted you should be able to tell you "why" and where you fell short.



Yep, CFVRC sent me an email saying because of my grade 11 math mark I was unsuitable to be processed for ROTP period. So they should at least give you a reason.


----------



## jackinthebox

DAA said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, frustration set in.  There are many reasons for rejection and the "majority" of them fall into the category of "not following instructions".  Parts of the ROTP questionnaire are blank, didn't send transcripts, etc.  Due to the high volume of applications last year, I think they decided to reinstitute the mandatory 75% average, which wasn't done last year.  So someone who was found suitable for ROTP last year could be found unsuitable this year due to the 75% thing.  The Recruiting Centre or whomever it was that contacted you should be able to tell you "why" and where you fell short.



No problem, we all get frustrated at times.    Need to clarify though.  I'm not the one that applied.  It was my daughter.  I am only here doing some digging so I can get a better understanding of the process.  Again,  nothing on the email indicated why she was refused and she had inquire to get that email.  She's been calling the number that was given, in the email, and has been told only a senior recruiter can assist her and they will have one call her back.  Still no call back.  She will give them until midweek and then head into her CFRC.  
I fully understand why they would want to reinstitute a mandatory 75% average or other rules if they have a higher volume of applicants.  

In my humble opinion, I think past applicants, that were successfully merit listed, should have had a grandfather clause created for them.  Especially considering so many of them worked so hard and followed the advice and guidance set out by their CFRC Officer.  Surely that must count for something and reflects an individual's continuity and dedication.  In my mind, that's the honourable thing to do for these young men and women.  Fair is fair, if they were accepted last year and told to go out and gain more education and volunteer experience, don't shut the door on them when they've returned and done so.  Grandfather these people in.  

Again, only my opinion, but I do think it's a fair one and I wish someone, in authority, would look at this and give it some serious consideration.


----------



## DAA

jackinthebox said:
			
		

> No problem, we all get frustrated at times.    Need to clarify though.  I'm not the one that applied.  It was my daughter.  I am only here doing some digging so I can get a better understanding of the process.  Again,  nothing on the email indicated why she was refused and she had inquire to get that email.  She's been calling the number that was given, in the email, and has been told only a senior recruiter can assist her and they will have one call her back.  Still no call back.  She will give them until midweek and then head into her CFRC.
> I fully understand why they would want to reinstitute a mandatory 75% average or other rules if they have a higher volume of applicants.
> 
> In my humble opinion, I think past applicants, that were successfully merit listed, should have had a grandfather clause created for them.  Especially considering so many of them worked so hard and followed the advice and guidance set out by their CFRC Officer.  Surely that must count for something and reflects an individual's continuity and dedication.  In my mind, that's the honourable thing to do for these young men and women.  Fair is fair, if they were accepted last year and told to go out and gain more education and volunteer experience, don't shut the door on them when they've returned and done so.  Grandfather these people in.
> 
> Again, only my opinion, but I do think it's a fair one and I wish someone, in authority, would look at this and give it some serious consideration.



Someone, somewhere should be able to "specifically" answer your daughter's question.  While the interviewing officer at her local CFRC last year no doubt provided valuable advice, they probably wouldn't have considered her previous grades that accompanied the original application as that may not have been on their mind during the interview at that time.  The 75% averaging has been around for quite sometime but not consistently used as part of the ROTP screening process.  You can look at her transcripts yourself (High School and University, if applic).  It is generally due to low grades (ie; less than a 75%) in or not having either Gr 11 or Gr 12 Advance/Applied Mathematics, Gr 12 English or maybe not having Pre-Calculus.  They may not have taken Mathematics or English at the University Level either, which could trump the High School marks.  They might have 80's or even 90's in everything else but without those core subjects, it can result in an unfavourable decision.

I can sympathise with your statement of "if they were found suitable last year, they should be grand-fathered".  The major draw back, is that the applicant could very well be set-up for possible disappointment and failure once again because of those non-existent or low grades, which "might" have been the reason for non-selection the first time around.

Based on some other posts in this thread, it would seem that she is not the only one who has had this happen.


----------



## CNDurrant

Hi there, I have sent in an application approximately 3-4 weeks ago and around the 2 week mark I requested a follow up. The CFRC replied saying my application is awaiting a second level review. I did not want to harass the recruiter with emails so decided to ask here. What exactly is a second level review in terms of RMC applications? Also is it a bad thing to bombard the recruiter with emails?

Thanks.


----------



## Goose15

CNDurrant said:
			
		

> Hi there, I have sent in an application approximately 3-4 weeks ago and around the 2 week mark I requested a follow up. The CFRC replied saying my application is awaiting a second level review. I did not want to harass the recruiter with emails so decided to ask here. What exactly is a second level review in terms of RMC applications? Also is it a bad thing to bombard the recruiter with emails?
> 
> Thanks.



I believe the second level review is referring to the new system they have in place. Before all application went straight to RMC and were reviewed there. Now they are sent to a secondary location where the application is reviewed by a 3rd party (so to speak) before it is sent to RMC itself.



			
				CNDurrant said:
			
		

> Also is it a bad thing to bombard the recruiter with emails?



That really depends in your definition of bombard and also who your file manager is. Would I say that emailing (or calling) every two days is cool? Absolutely not. Is looking for updates every 1-2 weeks okay? Yes absolutely, especially as ROTP applicants have deadlines that other applicants do not. 

In my humble opinion, I think you should give them a call and request to speak with your file manager. That way you can ask as many questions as you need and not worry about a "bombardment" as it will all be in one contact.

Good luck!


----------



## iDisciple

Hello to all, great resource this site is!

I'm an ROTP applicant and my trade interest is engineering, currently awaiting my medical test & interview. 
I joined up on this forum to participate in discussion and more importantly to speak to other applicants and Officer Cadets.

Good luck to all in the selection process!


----------



## DAA

CNDurrant said:
			
		

> Hi there, I have sent in an application approximately 3-4 weeks ago and around the 2 week mark I requested a follow up. The CFRC replied saying my application is awaiting a second level review. I did not want to harass the recruiter with emails so decided to ask here. What exactly is a second level review in terms of RMC applications? Also is it a bad thing to bombard the recruiter with emails?
> 
> Thanks.



It probably means that they need to have a closer look before making a decision.  I'm sure it's merely some sort of formality and nothing to be concerned with at this point in time.


----------



## Goose15

iDisciple said:
			
		

> Hello to all, great resource this site is!
> 
> I'm an ROTP applicant and my trade interest is engineering, currently awaiting my medical test & interview.
> I joined up on this forum to participate in discussion and more importantly to speak to other applicants and Officer Cadets.
> 
> Good luck to all in the selection process!



Welcome to Army.ca iDisciple! Happy to have you here. Are you referring to Engineer Officer in the Army? 

Good luck with you interview and medical!


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Haven't been on here in a while, but I got good news on my ROTP journey so I thought I'd post it here.

I got a call and my marks were approved and I write my CFAT on Feb 21st!


----------



## iDisciple

That's great news TeenCadet.

A great way to study for the CFAT is to purchase a book from chapters called the Comprehensive Guide to Canadian Military, Border Services and Corrections Exams by Deland Jessop,
it cost around fifty-dollars with a bit of tax but it was well worth it, you can find exams upon exams that test your english skills, spatial skills, and mathematical reasoning skill. I'm fairly certain had I not read through the book extensively I would not have passed the CFAT. But that's just me, best of luck to you.

@Goose

Thank you for the warm welcome and yes I applied for Engineering Officer in the army
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/engineerofficer-21#info-1


----------



## Goose15

iDisciple said:
			
		

> @Goose
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome and yes I applied for Engineering Officer in the army
> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/engineerofficer-21#info-1



Ahh I see your signature now with the list you applied for. I was on the app before and it does not show that. Wow, you have a trade form every environment, very interesting. Also, you are most welcome


----------



## iDisciple

@Goose15

I sent you a private message about the predicament I face if you'd care to reply


----------



## Goose15

iDisciple said:
			
		

> @Goose15
> 
> I sent you a private message about the predicament I face if you'd care to reply



:rofl: I already did


----------



## theOfficialRJ

So I have been lurking the forums for a while and found answers to most of my questions without having to post although I couldn't find a clear answer on this specific topic. Basically, I am looking to join the CF as an infantry officer but I don't quite meet meet the academic requirements. I had about  a 90% average in grade 10 but that began to drop in grade 11 and I barely passed the final year of high school (This is not due to drugs/alcohol/partying etc. I was having some family problems and also had  to work to pay off some debt.). Anyways, I am in fairly good shape as a result of hitting the gym regularly for the past 2 years and also working on my cardio and stamina. My training routine is a combination of strongman training and lots of running because that is what I imagine military training to be like. 

As for leadership skills, I have supervised people at my job and at some of my previous work places. Its not much but it is something.

My question is would my academic performance in high school hold me back even though physically I'm in pretty good shape? Would upgrading some of the core courses help?

I apologize if this has already been answered and I was unable to find it.


----------



## Chelomo

Academics is one of the 4 pillars of RMC, so yes, it's pretty important, but it's not everything. You need at least 75% average to be considered as well as Advanced Maths for RMC. I am unsure if the 75% average is required for Civilian ROTP as well, but chances are that having lower than that will significantly hurt your application. Furthermore, Infantry Officer is generally a very competitive trade overall.

What I personally did (though Artillery is my chosen profession) to overcome my bad academic history is that I went back to CEGEP/College for a year and brought my grades up, which made me eligible. Even if it doesn't outright disqualify you, be prepared to answer questions about your situation from your recruiter/interviewer.

Also, for your future searches, you might consider using google, and adding "army.ca" to your topic.


----------



## StudentPilot23

If you have the time I would say that you should definitely go back and upgrade some courses. It shows that you are always looking to improve yourself and that you are able to perform academically at a level that is required of an undergraduate student. Basically just show them in some way that you have learned from your previous mistakes and that you are able to achieve good grades.

Best of luck


----------



## KerryBlue

Academics is a big part, I was rejected from both RMCC and Civi U ROTP this year because of my gr. 11 math mark. Last year they had a lower number of applicants as a result the academic average was not as strictly enforced. This year I have heard they have a high number of applicants meaning every ones file is going to be under the microscope and academics ill play a large part in that.


----------



## runormal

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Academics is a big part, I was rejected from both RMCC and Civi U ROTP this year because of my gr. 11 math mark. Last year they had a lower number of applicants as a result the academic average was not as strictly enforced. This year I have heard they have a high number of applicants meaning every ones file is going to be under the microscope and academics ill play a large part in that.



Similar experiences, when I applied I had an overall average of around 73%. I was declined, and the reason given was academic competitiveness. 

That being said I was told that if your average is low you can make it up in other areas by the recruiters. If you don't get in just reapply again. The former cadet who came to my school for RMC had applied 3 times, he got in the 3rd time. 

Good luck.


----------



## DAA

theOfficialRJ said:
			
		

> My question is would my academic performance in high school hold me back



It depends on which "degree" you would be trying to pursue.  The academic requirements for an Arts degree, Science degree and Engineering degree are all different.


----------



## KerryBlue

runormal said:
			
		

> Similar experiences, when I applied I had an overall average of around 73%. I was declined, and the reason given was academic competitiveness.



Well I finished with an 81-2 average in Grade 12. I studied at Queens, and now Carleton....Most schools don't look at anything except grade 12 average, so I mean for RMC to be looking at grade 11 must mean its quite competitive this year. When I was the the Ottawa RC speaking to my file manager there were 8-10 kids there that day doing medicals and interviews.


----------



## runormal

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Well I finished with an 81-2 average in Grade 12. I studied at Queens, and now Carleton....Most schools don't look at anything except grade 12 average, so I mean for RMC to be looking at grade 11 must mean its quite competitive this year. When I was the the Ottawa RC speaking to my file manager there were 8-10 kids there that day doing medicals and interviews.



I should of put the date I applied, I applied back in 2010-2011. They told me my average overall from grade 9-12 was 73% and they used that. But my grade 12 average was 83.5% (Top 6)  :facepalm:

I was also told that I was only able to apply for arts program. Which I assume was related to me:
A) Not having Calc, 
B) No Physics 
C) Chem mark of 75% in G 11 and Bio mark of 64%


But each year is different, so as always your mileage may vary.


----------



## KerryBlue

runormal said:
			
		

> I should of put the date I applied, I applied back in 2010-2011. They told me my average overall from grade 9-12 was 73% and they used that. But my grade 12 average was 83.5% (Top 6)  :facepalm:
> 
> I was also told that I was only able to apply for arts program. Which I assume was related to me:
> A) Not having Calc,
> B) No Physics
> C) Chem mark of 75% in G 11 and Bio mark of 64%
> 
> 
> But each year is different, so as always your mileage may vary.




Ah makes sense, I applied as a transfer last year but couldnt finish for medical reasons, and once again this year.


----------



## Goose15

Academics are even more crucial this year (albeit in my humble opinion pretty poorly scrutinized). I made it past the initial academic phase last year after a year and a half in college and was deemed a strong applicant (unfortunately was unable to be merit listed). This year due to changes in procedure I was turned down, despite having better college marks, due to lower grades in high school.

Edit to add: To clarify it was not just my grade improvement that made me question their new procedures. The bigger reason is that one of the RMC admissions officers looked over my transcripts and said they were both  ROTP and RMC eligible.


----------



## fruitflavor

how much does university mark count towards ROTP? High school was fine but university transcript is with WES for evaluation at the moment. Hope my 2.8 doesn't cause me to drop out.  :-[


----------



## DAA

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> how much does university mark count towards ROTP? High school was fine but university transcript is with WES for evaluation at the moment. Hope my 2.8 doesn't cause me to drop out.  :-[



The way I understand it, High School marks are looked at first and College or University marks are looked at as an "enhancer".


----------



## Goose15

DAA said:
			
		

> The way I understand it, High School marks are looked at first and College or University marks are looked at as an "enhancer".



I still think this does not make sense. Post-secondary mark are a representation of who you ARE, whereas high school marks are a representation of who you WERE.

PS: Just my thoughts, not being argumentative.


----------



## Chelomo

DAA said:
			
		

> The way I understand it, High School marks are looked at first and College or University marks are looked at as an "enhancer".



Personally, it was my college grades that disqualified me the first time I applied (Or so my interviewer told me), since my high school grades were pretty good. But I'm guessing my situation might have been different since I had been out of high school for quite a while.


----------



## alex.74

I know that they are making selections in the next few months and by that time I would not have my final marks for my second semester classes (I am in Grade 12).  Would they weigh the my previous grade marks more?


----------



## StudentPilot23

They look at your most recent marks and weigh those the heaviest, so in your and my case they will most likely look at first semester grade 12 marks and grade 11 marks (grade 12 marks being weighed more). However if you are not picked up during the 1st round of selections you may be able to send in your grade 12 mid-term grades. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## Goose15

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> They look at your most recent marks and weigh those the heaviest....



Keep in mind this is specifically for high schoolers. Those in college have a more wonky marking/rating system that is used in determining academic suitability.


----------



## SJRubio

I'm so frustrated right now, I just discovered an email from the forces telling me to come into the recruiting center from a month ago! I don't know how it went unread as I'm very consistent with checking my email. Hopefully it's not too late for me to continue my application.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Call your file manager rightaway and explain. Hope it is not too late. Good luck.

I have my own experience and went thro my own does of stress. I had received a phone call a month ago while I was in the class. No voice msg left. Called everyone I knew at the CFRC and no luck. One officer said they have a protocol of leaving a msg always if it is important and followed by an email if calls are not through. So he said it could be a mistaken call.

So I am surprised that you didn't get a phone call either.


----------



## DAA

SJRubio said:
			
		

> I'm so frustrated right now, I just discovered an email from the forces telling me to come into the recruiting center from a month ago! I don't know how it went unread as I'm very consistent with checking my email. Hopefully it's not too late for me to continue my application.



You might want to check your email again while you're at it.  Sometimes they send follow-up emails and forms to complete.


----------



## Willy450

Hi to everyone,

Second try for the ROTP. I'm actually a NCIOP in the RESNAV and I'm supposed to do my QL1 this summer at Halifax. I applied last year for the ROTP for RMC and CivU, but I was refused (sadly). This year, I'm reapplying for the ROTP (1er choice : MARSS 2nd choice : Intel) in military studies and strategic at the RMC and in History at University Laval. I was accepted at this CivU in the late February, only if I get my CEGEP diploma in Human Science (Which won't be hard).

I'm still waiting for my interview date. I was told by the MWO at Ottawa that it should come soon and that my file is in second review process. I hope this year is gonna be the good one!

Cheers!


----------



## CDFALRMAN

I am already merit listed for the ROTP and just waiting for the final decision. Meanwhile, I redid one of my grade 11 subject and got it improved. I am going to send my new transcripts to my file manger. Not sure whether this will improved my odds or not and also not sure whether it is too late to add it in.  Will find out soon.


----------



## Pegula37

Currently attending Queens (first year) and i applied to the ROTP hoping to maintain at Queens, (civilian university) When i visited the recruiting centre they told me the deadline had past for ROTP by a week but where still accepting applications and i could still try. So about 2 weeks ago i fully applied and put my application and both transcripts (for high school and University) to the RMC moodle. I'm just wondering if its normal for them to take a few weeks to get back to you after you submit everything. I'm just a little worry since i did apply past deadline yet was told it would be fine.


----------



## OblivionKnight

Any news about when the first round of selection might be?


----------



## KerryBlue

Pegula37 said:
			
		

> Currently attending Queens (first year) and i applied to the ROTP hoping to maintain at Queens, (civilian university) When i visited the recruiting centre they told me the deadline had past for ROTP by a week but where still accepting applications and i could still try. So about 2 weeks ago i fully applied and put my application and both transcripts (for high school and University) to the RMC moodle. I'm just wondering if its normal for them to take a few weeks to get back to you after you submit everything. I'm just a little worry since i did apply past deadline yet was told it would be fine.



It takes anywhere from 3-4 weeks, when I applied this year I from the time I submitted everything to the time I heard back was just under 4 weeks.


----------



## Pegula37

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> It takes anywhere from 3-4 weeks, when I applied this year I from the time I submitted everything to the time I heard back was just under 4 weeks.



Thanks


----------



## KerryBlue

Pegula37 said:
			
		

> Thanks



By the by, how are you liking queens. I was there last year, until I blew out my shoulder playing football. For the year I was there it was the time of my life, most of my close friends are still there(2nd year now).


----------



## Pegula37

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> By the by, how are you liking queens. I was there last year, until I blew out my shoulder playing football. For the year I was there it was the time of my life, most of my close friends are still there(2nd year now).



I love it which is why i wanna stay at a civilian university for my ROTP, I'm only in arts and science so i can't complain about the workload. Sorry to hear about your shoulder.


----------



## t.robichaud

Finally been booked for air crew selection, going on the 24-26 after that going to write the ACSO test then I`ll finally be finished my application and tests!


----------



## StudentPilot23

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Any news about when the first round of selection might be?



My file manager from CFRC London said that they usualky start receiving offers the third week of April. Gonna be a loooong wait  ;D


----------



## SaskUkrainian

I'm new to the forums, so just a little introduction about myself to emphasis what I am trying to ask:

So I am currently 17, going on 18 in a few months, and I am currently in High School. I have been thinking about joining the Canadian Forces since Grade 5 in order to serve the great nation of ours. Aside from the questions about how basic training is, jobs, salaries, and other basic questions I pretty much have some questions about the education programs within the CF. 
Pretty much my subjects of interest are History, Languages, and Computer Science. I absolutely hate math and major sciences such as Physics, Biology, and Chemistry. With this in mind I want to learn many languages in post-secondary education (especially French which will come in handy with military service), and History. 
My marks in school are good, so far in Grade 12 I have a 92% average with just the second semester about 1.5/4.

Following this introduction I will summarize the questions I would be very grateful of being answered:

1. With ROTP, what exactly happens when I apply for this? Do I have to wait a certain amount of time after Basic Training to apply for this? Do I get the option to go to a civilian university (like the University of Saskatchewan) or will I practically be forced to go to the RMC?

2. With joining the Regular Forces, is it true that when I apply for ROTP my tuition will be fully subsidized?

3. What if I decide to go to the University of Saskatchewan to take a History PhD and Languages, and later go to the RMC to take military studies (science and strategy)?

4. With keeping #3 in mind, if I decide to go to both a civilian university and RMC at different times will the tuition for both still be subsidized?

I might have more questions later, but these are the major ones I can think of for now.

Thank you, everyone, who answer these questions to the best of their ability.


----------



## Chelomo

1. You could have checked Forces.ca and gotten the answer to the first part of your question. Being able to show initiative is important if you're hoping to become an officer someday. Yes, you can apply for either (or both) RMC or Civilian ROTP, however the military prioritizes RMC applicants, unless the degree you need to do your job in the CF is not offered there.

2. Again, check the CF website. In short, yes, they pay for your tuition, books, paper/generic supplies and they pay you a salary while you go to school so you can live.

3. Where you go is decided by the CF. If you are selected, you will get an offer, either for RMC or a civilian university, and you either take it or leave it. I do not know if you can change your degree mid way (I doubt it), but they certainly won't pay for two bachelor degrees, except in very specific cases.

4. See number 3.


----------



## Goose15

SaskUkrainian said:
			
		

> 1. With ROTP, what exactly happens when I apply for this? Do I have to wait a certain amount of time after Basic Training to apply for this? Do I get the option to go to a civilian university (like the University of Saskatchewan) or will I practically be forced to go to the RMC?



ROTP is an entry plan. This means you are applying for a JOB with the CAF, in this case it just so happens your job includes you attending university for a period of time. For ROTP, BMQ is after 1st Year. As it is a JOB OFFER you will go where you are told.



			
				SaskUkrainian said:
			
		

> 2. With joining the Regular Forces, is it true that when I apply for ROTP my tuition will be fully subsidized?



Yes. Then you will have a mandatory term of service.



			
				SaskUkrainian said:
			
		

> 3. What if I decide to go to the University of Saskatchewan to take a History PhD and Languages, and later go to the RMC to take military studies (science and strategy)?



If you decide to acquire a a PhD, why not just apply DEO?



			
				SaskUkrainian said:
			
		

> 4. With keeping #3 in mind, if I decide to go to both a civilian university and RMC at different times will the tuition for both still be subsidized?



No. For ROTP they will only pay for one and only for an undergraduate degree.


----------



## SaskUkrainian

Chelomo said:
			
		

> 1. You could have checked Forces.ca and gotten the answer to the first part of your question. Being able to show initiative is important if you're hoping to become an officer someday. Yes, you can apply for either (or both) RMC or Civilian ROTP, however the military prioritizes RMC applicants, unless the degree you need to do your job in the CF is not offered there.


I did look on the website, but I just needed clarification.



			
				Goose15 said:
			
		

> If you decide to acquire a a PhD, why not just apply DEO?


Hmmm, makes sense. So, after obtaining a History degree through ROTP, I can then apply for DEO for a PhD?



> No. For ROTP they will only pay for one and only for an undergraduate degree.


Hmmm, that sucks. However, I understand it would be fair to grant one degree for applicants.

Thanks for the answer, guys. It's been very helpful!

If I feel I need more questions answered, I will post them here.


----------



## StarFury

SaskUkrainian said:
			
		

> Hmmm, makes sense. So, after obtaining a History degree through ROTP, I can then apply for DEO for a PhD?



DEO (Direct Entry Officer) is an entry plan, like ROTP, for individuals who already have a degree.

One can enter the CAF through ROTP and have their education be subzidized and be paid while attending school, or one can enter through DEO after having graduated from university with a degree.


----------



## Willy450

I was wondering, since they already start to check my file (second exam) and that the first offers will come in less than 2 months, my question is : Am I gonna finaly do my interview? Because last year I did my interview in the begining of the year (January-February) ..


----------



## OblivionKnight

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> My file manager from CFRC London said that they usualky start receiving offers the third week of April. Gonna be a loooong wait  ;D



Dang, I was really hoping it would be sooner lol.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

I was told it would be out around 10th April


----------



## DAA

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> My file manager from CFRC London said that they usualky start receiving offers the third week of April. Gonna be a loooong wait  ;D



1st round of ROTP selections are 3 or 4 Apr, so notifications will probably go out a week or two after that.


----------



## OblivionKnight

DAA said:
			
		

> 1st round of ROTP selections are 3 or 4 Apr, so notifications will probably go out a week or two after that.



I have applied to Nursing Officer via ROTP, and have received offers of admission from various universities for the accelerated 2-year program and regular 4-year program. The issue is that the offers are expiring right when the selections are made for ROTP (I have already been merit listed). My preference is for the 2-year accelerated program, but I've been told that it requires special permission which is rare and this permission can only be sought after being selected for ROTP. So if I accept the offer for the accelerated 2-year program and I am selected during the ROTP selections, the military can still refuse to enroll me under ROTP for the 2-year program. If I accept the offer for the regular 4-year program, there is always the chance that I might not even be selected for ROTP, so it would end up being a waste of time and money for me if I fund my own nursing education for the next 4 years (when I could have went for the 2-year program). What would you suggest as the best course of action in this case?


----------



## nursekatrina

Are your acceptances for the 2 and 4 year programs with the same university?


----------



## OblivionKnight

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> Are your acceptances for the 2 and 4 year programs with the same university?



Yes they are


----------



## runormal

Have you tried dealing with them? Explain the situation, since both programs are at the same school it is there interest to keep you happy until you pay your tuition  >.

The only reason your offer is expiring is they have contact the people who didn't make it in the first round. You maybe able to extend your offer/defer an offer. You may also be able to switch from the 4 years program to the 2 year program in 2nd semester, or maybe even in the first week. I know when I changed faculties I had to re apply in January and got accepted in April (I tried going during frosh week to change, and they said no you have to reapply).  But I had a friend who went from physics (BSC) to a psychology (BSC) in a week during mid October.

Personally if I were you I'd try to solve it yourself and see if you can defer/extend the length of an offer or how hard it would be to switch between the 4 year program to the 2nd year program vice/versa. The other thing as well if you wait to long you likely won't get your choice of residence (If at all), but that may not be an issue for you. 

I know nothing of the school/program works, but I am going to speculate that the 2 year compressed program has much for strict course sequence then the 4 year programs (less electives, and likely more courses that require pre reqs). There may even be courses that only the 2 year compressed program can take, or they have priority, so if you accepted the 4th year program in hopes of ROTP and get declined you may end up getting a semester behind just like that. 

If you had to accept a program tomorrow I would take the 2 year program, as stated above it likely has fewer spots, and much more rigid course sequence. Switching between the two programs _Should_ be easy given how it is the same school/faculty. That being said I already said, I have no idea how the school operates I am just basing my opinion on how my dealings have been with changing programs/courses at my university. 

Luckily for you however you have a month to figure this out. 
I would call your university tomorrow or if you can go in person (may not be realistic). Explain the situation like you have here, and see if they will simply extend the length of your offer or make them guarantee you can accept the 1 and switch to the other if you need to. If they say "too bad, it is the army or us". Then I would go to your CFRC, again explaining the situation and how the University won't extend your offer. They should be able to give you some guidance there.  

Edit: Re read your post. It seems you have applied to multiple schools for 2+4 year programs. I would still call your number 1 choice and ask to extend your offer. If they will, great. If they won't then I would ask your 2nd and 3rd choices and see if they will. If they will, you can always call back your number 1 and be say "well University X will do this, are you sure you can't make and exception?" If they still won't then I would go to the CFRC and see what they advise.


----------



## nursekatrina

Then I would talk to admissions and tell them your situation.  That way you will only have to pay once to hold your seat.  All the places I applied to were understanding with me when I asked if I could extend my admission offer as I was waiting for my ROTP offer.  I found that they all loved the possibility of an ROTP student as they know that they will have no issues with waiting for tuition money etc.

Also, if you accepted the 2 year program and then came back later and said that the military will not fund you for it, and ask if you can still get into the 4 year program, they SHOULD be accommodating, as they are now going to be making a lot more money off of you. (this is what happened to me personally with UOttawa)


----------



## OblivionKnight

Thanks for the replies. I emailed the admissions office and was informed that most likely they would not be able to extend the admission offer expiry date because of how competitive the programs are. However I was told to contact the nursing program coordinator regarding this issue (which I did), and I'm waiting for a response. I think switching programs after enrollment would be difficult because in the 2-year program, the clinicals start during the first year whereas in the 4-year they don't. And as you mentioned, the 2-year program is a lot more rigorous and there is no room for electives, and the program runs through the summer months as well. I'm not too concerned about residence, since I can't afford that anyway (lol) so it's off-campus housing for me. I'll try maybe calling the university instead, as well as contacting my MCC. If it doesn't work out, I'll most likely accept the 2-year program as you mentioned. Perhaps I should have applied to UOttawa, as they seem a lot more accommodating than the schools I applied to  :-\


----------



## StudentPilot23

My results from the medical in Toronto came back and I was awarded an airfactor of 1, and have been merit listed for pilot!! Now all there's left to do is wait...


----------



## Goose15

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> My results from the medical in Toronto came back and I was awarded an airfactor of 1, and have been merit listed for pilot!! Now all there's left to do is wait...



Congrats man, good luck!


----------



## Acer Syrup

This might be a little stale now, but if you are still interested. I am a graduate from a forestry program before joining the CAF. It is an excellent degree if that is the route you would like to go down. I understand the importance of having that card in your back pocket upon joining the CAF and it doesn't go the way you had planned. The only downside to the program is most universities would like you to work in the industry during the summer session. In fact I had courses that I was required to finish during the summer for the program. Not sure if that is the case for U of A, but it is something to look into.


----------



## SarahRad

Had my CFAT, medical and interview today. I didn't score high enough to be competitive for ROTP, but I am plenty competitive for RMS Clerk so I've decided to go for that instead. All in all, its probably a better option for me anyways.


----------



## Goose15

SarahRad said:
			
		

> Had my CFAT, medical and interview today. I didn't score high enough to be competitive for ROTP, but I am plenty competitive for RMS Clerk so I've decided to go for that instead. All in all, its probably a better option for me anyways.



Are they not having you do a new interview for RMS clerk? I ask as its not only a different entry plan but also a different CAF role (i.e. NCM vs Offiicer). I would check on this if I were you.


----------



## SarahRad

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Are they not having you do a new interview for RMS clerk? I ask as its not only a different entry plan but also a different CAF role (i.e. NCM vs Offiicer). I would check on this if I were you.



We actually did the interview for RMS Clerk instead of ROTP.  She said if I wanted to add other trades to my application I'd have to do a 15 minute phone interview for them, but otherwise all that's left is waiting for my medical to come back from Ottawa and my references to be called.


----------



## Goose15

SarahRad said:
			
		

> We actually did the interview for RMS Clerk instead of ROTP.  She said if I wanted to add other trades to my application I'd have to do a 15 minute phone interview for them, but otherwise all that's left is waiting for my medical to come back from Ottawa and my references to be called.



Okay cool, just wanted to be sure you weren't going to find an issue or delay with your application. Good luck


----------



## fruitflavor

don't think I'm going to make for selections. At least the first 2, but hopefully for top up.
Medical okay, submitted my FBI check but they have yet to start my security or contact my references.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Well guys, I didn't make the first round. Why? One of the med techs forgot to give me a medical form when I went for my interview, CFAT, and medical. Circumstances conspired to ensure it wasn't sent off to Borden till Monday of this week, and now?  We don't even know if it'll get back in time to make the second board. I'm very disappointed and quite angry-- what kills me is that it was the CFRC that messed up here. I would have been merit listed too, according to my file manager.

My chances of getting in have taken a major hit, all because the system glitched. Great. Just great.


----------



## KerryBlue

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> My chances of getting in have taken a major hit, all because the system glitched. Great. Just great.



Welcome to the wonderful world of recruiting......


----------



## CDFALRMAN

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Well guys, I didn't make the first round. Why? One of the med techs forgot to give me a medical form when I went for my interview, CFAT, and medical. Circumstances conspired to ensure it wasn't sent off to Borden till Monday of this week, and now?  We don't even know if it'll get back in time to make the second board. I'm very disappointed and quite angry-- what kills me is that it was the CFRC that messed up here. I would have been merit listed too, according to my file manager.
> 
> My chances of getting in have taken a major hit, all because the system glitched. Great. Just great.



How do you know the first round is over? I thought the first round happens only in the first week of April. If this is true, you can still make it well within time.


----------



## OblivionKnight

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Well guys, I didn't make the first round. Why? One of the med techs forgot to give me a medical form when I went for my interview, CFAT, and medical. Circumstances conspired to ensure it wasn't sent off to Borden till Monday of this week, and now?  We don't even know if it'll get back in time to make the second board. I'm very disappointed and quite angry-- what kills me is that it was the CFRC that messed up here. I would have been merit listed too, according to my file manager.
> 
> My chances of getting in have taken a major hit, all because the system glitched. Great. Just great.



The first round is apparently during the first week of April, so you still have time to be merit listed. If not for the first, then at least for the second one.


----------



## a.schamb

Reference checks are still being completed before I can attend Air Crew Selection so I likely won't be meeting the date for the first round of selections. Is there any rough idea of when the second round takes place?


----------



## DAA

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Reference checks are still being completed before I can attend Air Crew Selection so I likely won't be meeting the date for the first round of selections. Is there any rough idea of when the second round takes place?



My guess, probably about 3 weeks after the first round but definitely before the end of Apr.  Top ups usually take place in early May.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Hey DAA, 

Do you mind if I shoot you a PM regarding my predicament?


----------



## DAA

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Hey DAA,
> 
> Do you mind if I shoot you a PM regarding my predicament?



Doors always open to you and anyone else.     :cheers:


----------



## Goose15

Hey all please post any good news! Really hoping for everyone's best! Good luck in the coming selections :cheers:


----------



## htam_har

Good morning all,

Just thought I'd do an update; I've been in the process of a CT from PRes at 33 Combat Engineer Regiment in Ottawa, ON into ROTP for Pilot, AerE or ACSO.

Interview has been completed and deemed suitable, ACSO test passed and suitable, and I have an Aircrew medical appt. booked for 2-Apr and 28-Apr. I've been told that Aircrew selections are done EVERY week, starting the first week of April, so hopefully I'll be able to pass my medical, finish (and pass) the Aircrew selection and be offered a position 

I'm not sure if this has any pull, I have a friend at RMCC and I was able to get contact info for the soccer coach, and he told me that with my experience that I've been put on a Athlete's list? Can anyone tell me if there's any pros or cons on that, or if it means much at all??

Regards


----------



## Goose15

htam_har said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this has any pull, I have a friend at RMCC and I was able to get contact info for the soccer coach, and he told me that with my experience that I've been put on a Athlete's list? Can anyone tell me if there's any pros or cons on that, or if it means much at all??



Yes, being on the "athlete's list" is definitely a pro. As long as the rest of your application is still competitive that is an extra feather in your cap; one that *could* be the difference between an offer vs no offer. RMCC is a military institution but like other schools they still love excellence in sport.


----------



## htam_har

Another quick question, I doubt I will have a lower average after the academic year is done, but if I have an 80 average now, would it be very damaging if my average dropped to 75?


----------



## Griffon

> Another quick question, I doubt I will have a lower average after the academic year is done, but if I have an 80 average now, would it be very damaging if my average dropped to 75?



Why are you asking this question?  In my opinion, your academic position is not currently competitive.  You said that you were found suitable, which only means that you met the minimum criteria.  If you really want a shot at making it, you shouldn't be asking if it'll be ok if your average slides.  You should instead be asking how you can improve your grades to strengthen your application.  Fully apply yourself to your studies, along with everything else you should be doing, and show the CAF what you're capable of.  Other applicants are, and you're competing against them.


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Well guys, I've been found medically unfit, don't yet know why.

*sigh* Well, there's always next year. Maybe I'll see you guys then.


----------



## Goose15

ZeiGezunt said:
			
		

> Well guys, I've been found medically unfit, don't yet know why.
> 
> *sigh* Well, there's always next year. Maybe I'll see you guys then.



Sorry to hear that man! Good luck for next year!!


----------



## CDFALRMAN

3 Weeks to go for the first cut.  Good luck to all.


----------



## fruitflavor

went to CFRC to hand in more docs. asked about my vision and told not eligible for any combat occupations.
so basically if i don't make it for HCA this year I'll probably get my eyes tuned up and perhaps become v1 so I can apply for any occupations I want  :


----------



## t.robichaud

I have successfully completed Aircrew Selection, the doctor said my medical looks good and nothing should stop me from being accepted, now I just have to wait until it has officially been processed. Hopefully this will be done in time for the first round of selections! Thanks to everyone who helped me out along the way, now I`m just playing the waiting game.


----------



## StudentPilot23

That's awesome Robichaud!! Good luck and I hope we will see each other in August!


----------



## Teen_Cadet

Got a call a couple days ago letting me know I've been merit listed and that selections are in a few weeks! So happy to hear that and anxious/nervous for selections!


----------



## OblivionKnight

Teen_Cadet said:
			
		

> Got a call a couple days ago letting me know I've been merit listed and that selections are in a few weeks! So happy to hear that ad anxious/nervous for selections!



More like next week! Good luck


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> More like next week! Good luck



Or maybe next next week.


----------



## OblivionKnight

DAA said:
			
		

> Or maybe next next week.



So it has been moved  :'(
Time feels like it's passing extra slow now


----------



## t.robichaud

From what I`ve been told by recruiters as well as looking around on this site, it seems that selections should/ possible be starting to take place on the 3/4 of April and that recruiting centers will start telling people that they been accepted around the 15-17.
If that is true then these next few weeks are going to feel like a looooong time.


----------



## DAA

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> From what I`ve been told by recruiters as well as looking around on this site, it seems that selections should/ possible be starting to take place on the 3/4 of April  7-8 April and that recruiting centers will start telling people that they been accepted around the 15-17 shortly there after.
> If that is true then these next few weeks are going to feel like a looooong time.



Let me help you with this.


----------



## hopefulpilot

May be I am an impatient dad. My grade 12 son has applied for ROTP for Pilot and other air trades at Toronto. He has finished his CFAT-passed for all trades, Interview and today we are submitting additional forms from doctor-for blood work,EKG,urine and vision and letter from dentist for TMJ. I hope that TMJ is not a big deal. 

I read that many applicants have already finished their Air crew selections and  aircrew medicals and he is still waiting! Do they finish it for all who have applied or just chose from all who have finished first :-\  I hope that it will not be a disadvantage for him that Toronto office is busy and takes very long and it is not his fault.

Recruting Center: CFRC Toroto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer
Trade Choice 3: Air Combat Systems Officer
Application Date: Sept 2013
First Contact: End of Oct 2013
Aptitude Test: Feb 14 2014
Interview: March 13 2014
Medical: March  24 2014
Merit Listed: TBD
Position Offered: TBD
Enrollment/Swear in: TBD
BMOQ Begins: TBD


----------



## OblivionKnight

From what I have read somewhere in this forum, it is indeed possible to receive a conditional offer for ROTP for Pilot. However if the ROTP applicant fails Aircrew Selection, then that offer is revoked. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## t.robichaud

DAA said:
			
		

> Let me help you with this.



Ah thanks DAA, hope fully the wait is not too unbearable.


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> From what I have read somewhere in this forum, it is indeed possible to receive a conditional offer for ROTP for Pilot. However if the ROTP applicant fails Aircrew Selection, then that offer is revoked.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.



You're corrected.  You can't be considered for Pilot, until you have successfully completed ASC.



			
				hopefulpilotdad said:
			
		

> May be I am an impatient dad. My grade 12 son has applied for ROTP for Pilot and other air trades at Toronto. He has finished his CFAT-passed for all trades, Interview and today we are submitting additional forms from doctor-for blood work,EKG,urine and vision and letter from dentist for TMJ. I hope that TMJ is not a big deal.
> 
> I read that many applicants have already finished their Air crew selections and  aircrew medicals and he is still waiting! Do they finish it for all who have applied or just chose from all who have finished first :-\  I hope that it will not be a disadvantage for him that Toronto office is busy and takes very long and it is not his fault.
> 
> Recruting Center: CFRC Toroto
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
> Trade Choice 1: Pilot
> First Contact: End of Oct 2013
> Aptitude Test: Feb 14 2014
> Interview: March 13 2014
> Medical: March  24 2014
> Merit Listed: Never, cause someone dropped the ball...........



If your son hasn't yet attended Aircrew Selection, it's pretty much too late. Seems like something is wrong here.  If the dates you are posting happen to be socially "responsibe" and accurate, then it looks like he applied in Oct but it took his CFRC 4 months to even schedule his CFAT.

 :deadhorse:


----------



## hopefulpilot

That's what bothers me that why did they take so........... long to schedule CFAT. He has his Private Pilot licence through Cadets and his marks are over 75%. He has RMC as his first choice and Civilian University as second choice.

Those dates are correct.

I am so pissed!!!!



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> You're corrected.  You can't be considered for Pilot, until you have successfully completed ASC.
> 
> If your son hasn't yet attended Aircrew Selection, it's pretty much too late. Seems like something is wrong here.  If the dates you are posting happen to be socially "responsibe" and accurate, then it looks like he applied in Oct but it took his CFRC 4 months to even schedule his CFAT.
> 
> :deadhorse:


----------



## Loachman

I am curious.

Why are you asking these questions and not your son?

If he cannot handle this himself, he's going to have a hard time in flying training.

One of you, at a minimum, has to cut the umbilical cord and develop some independence.


----------



## a.schamb

Have three possible times for Aircrew Selection at the end of the month, I find out which one I'm loaded on to very soon! Feels great to finally be near the end of the road


----------



## Loachman

Near the end of the driveway, maybe.


----------



## t.robichaud

So I appliedfor pilot and ACSO, when I called today to ask about the test I have to write for ACSO, they said my file was being reviewed somewhere and when that's done they'll book the test. Will this stop my application for pilot from being looked at during the first round? Any advice please?


----------



## hopefulpilot

Loachman- I agree with you that he should be asking questions, not me. He is just very busy with school work and his Cadets.  He tells me that "Relax, last year my friend did his ACS in May and was selected". 

I hope that he is right and I am keeping my fingers crossed. 



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> I am curious.
> 
> Why are you asking these questions and not your son?
> 
> If he cannot handle this himself, he's going to have a hard time in flying training.
> 
> One of you, at a minimum, has to cut the umbilical cord and develop some independence.


----------



## StudentPilot23

hopefulpilotdad said:
			
		

> Loachman- I agree with you that he should be asking questions, not me. He is just very busy with school work and his Cadets.  He tells me that "Relax, last year my friend did his ACS in May and was selected".
> 
> I hope that he is right and I am keeping my fingers crossed.



With this type of selection process your son cannot go by last year's results. If his friend got selected in May, he might have been lucky. There is no guarantee that your son will receive an offer in May, just because his friend did. As the positions get filled up there are fewer and fewer spots available, so he will be competing against more candidates for fewer spots. I wish your son all the best in the selection process, hopefully he'll be merit listed soon.


----------



## hopefulpilot

Thanks StudentPilot. 

We know that it is going to be hard but he/we tried everything in advance-applied early-submitted whatever they asked on time. Then also if someone at CFRC Toronto has 'dropped the ball" as mentioned by DAA, do we have any choice. 

He told me that there were many applicants waiting for ACS  at CFRC when he went for medical. We just hope that they will be fair to all those applicants. It is not their fault that Toronto office gets more applications than other centers. 

BTW- Recived call yesterday that our Doctor forgot to ask for Urine Microscopy ??? So went to Doctor again and hopefully will get results on Monday! Now who to blame-just unlucky that things are delayed somehow at every step! First CFRC nurse gave wrong form for Orthodics instead of Orthodontist so had to go again to pick that form and now our old Doctor!



			
				StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> With this type of selection process your son cannot go by last year's results. If his friend got selected in May, he might have been lucky. There is no guarantee that your son will receive an offer in May, just because his friend did. As the positions get filled up there are fewer and fewer spots available, so he will be competing against more candidates for fewer spots. I wish your son all the best in the selection process, hopefully he'll be merit listed soon.


----------



## a-ulrich

Hello

I was wondering if anyone had the link to this:

ROTP standardized letter of reference

For the pdf download.

Many thanks


----------



## StudentPilot23

I just got off the phone with my file manager. She notified me that the selection period had been extended by about a week, and that CFRC London is expecting offers to roll in after Easter weekend or even closer to May. The wait feels eternal


----------



## OblivionKnight

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with my file manager. She notified me that the selection period had been extended by about a week, and that CFRC London is expecting offers to roll in after Easter weekend or even closer to May. The wait feels eternal



 not good. My teacher's college offer expires around that time, which was my back up in case I didn't make the cut for nursing officer.


----------



## StudentPilot23

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> not good. My teacher's college offer expires around that time, which was my back up in case I didn't make the cut for nursing officer.



I can only speak for CFRC London man. Your CFRC might be getting acceptances a little earlier. Give your file manager a call


----------



## CDFALRMAN

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I can only speak for CFRC London man. Your CFRC might be getting acceptances a little earlier. Give your file manager a call



I didn't know until know that selection timeline differs for each CFRC.


----------



## DAA

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> not good. My teacher's college offer expires around that time, which was my back up in case I didn't make the cut for nursing officer.



Truth is, when you apply for ROTP, regardless of your occupation choices, it is expected and assumed that you have also applied to other Civilian Universities.

ROTP is not just an application to the CF but also an application to RMC/CMR.  So if for whatever reason RMC/CMR doesn't accept you, you can still be offered acceptance to the CF for attendance at a Civi U.

Mind you in this case, RMC does not offer a Nursing program along with a few other select degrees, so Civi U is the only venue available.



			
				StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I can only speak for CFRC London man. Your CFRC might be getting acceptances a little earlier. Give your file manager a call





			
				CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> I didn't know until know that selection timeline differs for each CFRC.



The selection dates are ALL the same.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Yeah I agree, the selection dates are the same, it's just my file manager told me that she'll usually hear from the selection board a week or so later than when they say they're going to notify her. Sorry if I spread a bit of misinformation there.


----------



## Chelomo

@OblivionKnight

Accept your offer for Teacher's college, usually you can cancel an acceptance before the school year starts with almost no penalty, except some administrative fees.


----------



## Goose15

a-ulrich said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had the link to this:
> 
> ROTP standardized letter of reference
> 
> For the pdf download.
> 
> Many thanks



Anything they require from you for the application you would have received in your initial email or your continuing contact.


----------



## t.robichaud

I have been talking with the taekwondo Coach at RMCC and he told me that the selection board was scheduled to meet on Monday April 14 to make the selections. Going to be waiting just a little bit longer.


----------



## OblivionKnight

Chelomo said:
			
		

> @OblivionKnight
> 
> Accept your offer for Teacher's college, usually you can cancel an acceptance before the school year starts with almost no penalty, except some administrative fees.



Thanks for the advice, that is exactly what I will do. I just called my CFRC and was informed that I have been removed from the merit list because the 4-year nursing programs I applied to were "collaborative" and therefore ineligible for ROTP. So it's the end of the line for me, but good luck to everyone waiting for the offers!


----------



## Goose15

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice, that is exactly what I will do. I just called my CFRC and was informed that I have been removed from the merit list because the 4-year nursing programs I applied to were "collaborative" and therefore ineligible for ROTP. So it's the end of the line for me, but good luck to everyone waiting for the offers!



Sorry to hear that man. Good luck on you next step though!


----------



## OblivionKnight

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that man. Good luck on you next step though!



Thanks man


----------



## t.robichaud

I'm going today to talk to my recruiter for an update.


----------



## nursekatrina

@OblivionKnight
I would check into that with your CFRC farther as I am in a 4 year collaborative nursing program as well, and they accepted it for me, no questions asked.  I received my offer this time last year so if this is a new rule, they just implemented it this year.  I do not see how a collaborative program would be considered any different than a regular one.  You are receiving the same education and degree, except at a more convenient location for you.


----------



## OblivionKnight

@nursekatrina:

To be honest, I'm bewildered as well. For example, I applied to the 4-Year UOIT-Durham College Collaborative Nursing Program. I was told by my recruiter and file manager that it is not eligible because it's associated with a college. Any nursing program that is associated with a college such as a "collaborative" one, is not eligible for ROTP because the military doesn't want to "take the risk" or something along those lines. I don't really understand it, since it's not any different from a regular 4-year nursing program that is not collaborative with a college. Interestingly, I called another CFRC not too far from mine and they said that it doesn't matter if it's collaborative, it's still eligible for ROTP.  :-\ 
Btw my local CFRC is Toronto, so maybe its requirements are unique  :


----------



## chris1234688

@OblivionKnight

Glad to see another Nursing ROTP Applicant!  Thanks for bringing up the issue of Collaborative Nursing Programs.  I actually planned on enrolling in one of the Ryerson Collaborative Nursing Programs had I been accepted for the ROTP.  I guess I'll talk to the CFRC in Toronto in the next couple of days to confirm whether or not Collaborative Nursing Programs are eligible for the ROTP. 

In addition, (If you don't mind me asking) Did your interviewer tell you about your occupation suitability for Nursing?  
After completion of my interview, I was told that I was more suitable for my other occupation choice (Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer) because of my past experiences in electrical/construction work and my lack of experience in the medical setting.


----------



## OblivionKnight

@chris1234688:

Cool! Please let me know what they say regarding the collaborative nursing programs. After my interview, I was just told that I was "suitable". Nursing Officer was the only occupation that I applied to, so they didn't direct me towards a different one. I have some volunteer experience at a hospital, and a science degree with some courses relating to research/healthcare. Have you received all of your nursing offers yet?


----------



## chris1234688

@OblivionKnight

Will do!  I actually plan on going to CFRC Toronto tommorow because doing so would allow me enough time to still apply for additional and appropriate programs if needed.  However, after checking the OUAC website, it seems that most nursing programs are closed due to an abundance of applications.  The only nursing programs that are not collaborative programs (and are still open) reside at inconvenient Universities such as University of Windsor and Laurentian University.  

With regards to my Nursing offers, I've received offers from Ryerson University for the Centennial Collaborative Program and from Lakehead University for the Compressed 3 year Nursing Program.  The only offer left that I'm waiting for is from University of Western Ontario.


----------



## HDay

From what I've heard, selections for RMC are supposed to start next week


----------



## chris1234688

@OblivionKnight

Just went to the CFRC Toronto today and asked about ROTP eligible Nursing Programs and it turns out that you're right about the ineligibility of Collaborative and Compressed Nursing Programs.  The only Nursing Programs eligible for ROTP are the 4 year Nursing Programs at an accepted Canadian University, of which all four years of the program must take place in the same location.  Furthermore, the recruiter stated that an unconditional acceptance letter to a suitable Nursing Program must be submitted to the CFRC in order to be on the Merit List.

I guess my next step is to apply for the 4 year Nursing Programs at Laurentian University and University of Windsor and hope that they extend an offer a.s.a.p.


----------



## OblivionKnight

@chris1234688 

That sucks. I don't believe they had these policies last year. As for Laurentian and Windsor, I think those are collaborative programs as well according to: 

https://www.casn.ca/vm/newvisual/attachments/856/Media/AccreditedCanadianNursingEducationPrograms.pdf

Just something you should consider before spending more money on applying to programs that still might be ineligible (like I did).


----------



## nursekatrina

The policies must have changed then.
1. I am in the UOttawa-Algonquin College Collaborative program and 
2. I was merit listed without an offer from a nursing program
3. I was given my ROTP offer with the condition that I was accepted to an approved nursing program (I wasn't accepted to school until 2 weeks after my offer for ROTP)

This really sucks and is extremely unfortunate for you both.  Sorry to hear.   ??? :-\


----------



## nursekatrina

There are also 5 other ROTP nursing students at my campus in 3rd and 4th year.  This is all kind of bizarre.


----------



## DAA

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> The policies must have changed then.
> 1. I am in the UOttawa-Algonquin College Collaborative program and
> 2. I was merit listed without an offer from a nursing program
> 3. I was given my ROTP offer with the condition that I was accepted to an approved nursing program (I wasn't accepted to school until 2 weeks after my offer for ROTP)
> 
> This really sucks and is extremely unfortunate for you both.  Sorry to hear.   ??? :-\



Quick question.  Did you start your Collaborative with the University first or with the College first?


----------



## OblivionKnight

I'm thinking maybe it's just an excuse to weed people out, since the number of applications far exceeds that of available positions. I honestly cannot find any logic behind why the collaborative programs wouldn't be eligible, especially if the university is offering the program and they are university courses.


----------



## nursekatrina

DAA: 

I am in my first year of the program and am attending my classes at the college.  Some are taught by professors on site and others are video conference of professors at UOttawa.  I am considered a student at both campuses and have student IDs for both UOttawa and Algonquin College.  My tuition fees are pain to UOttawa and my student fees to Algonquin College.


----------



## Chelomo

Woah Katrina, you gonna get courses at UOttawa during your degree? I study there as well, Gee Gee pride


----------



## nursekatrina

Probably not.  I will have to go to Ottawa for some of my clinical placements though.


----------



## Journeyman

nursekatrina said:
			
		

> Gee Gee pride
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not.
Click to expand...

I know she was referring to a different part of the post, but I liked the burn   :evil:

 -- it's the romantic in me.     ;D


----------



## Chelomo

@Katrina: Ah, shame, there's something distinctly excellent about going to school right next to DND HQ. You're always a stone toss away from filling in more paperwork (yay).


@ Journeyman: Pfft, you're just jealous you don't get to go to university anymore and enjoy campus life alongside such elite organisations as the Marxist Student Association, who openly call themselves Maoists.


----------



## sky888

HI, I'm new to this forum. I have a question about ROTP nursing officer positions for the year of 2014-2015. On the CF website, it shows  hiring but not in demand. My aptitude test score is average for the officer rank, but the lady who did my interview ended up gave me a good score over all. I'm female, 26, I don't drink, don't smoke, never did any drugs in my life, wear glasses, my medical exam went smooth ( the lady called me boring, because I never had any broken bones). I speak three languages fluently. I'm in my second year of Nursing (Sciences infirmière) in a civil university. My grade average in university is 77, average of B+. Does anyone know how many are they hiring this year (2014) for that position   ?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Goose15

No one can tell you your chances. Sit back and wait.

Edit to reply to your edit: Knowing the number of positions will not help to answer that question.


----------



## fruitflavor

good luck to all those all applying.

I am dropping by mon or tues to withdraw my application. 

From what I have been told there are less than 10 positions for HCA and my eye being V4 makes me ineligible for all combat trades makes it extremely hard for me to be selected.

Not to mention that I would like to have run for the combat trades as well. 

Getting my eyes fixed up then trying again next year or doing DEO route.


----------



## Conz

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> good luck to all those all applying.
> 
> I am dropping by mon or tues to withdraw my application.
> 
> From what I have been told there are less than 10 positions for HCA and my eye being V4 makes me ineligible for all combat trades makes it extremely hard for me to be selected.
> 
> Not to mention that I would like to have run for the combat trades as well.
> 
> Getting my eyes fixed up then trying again next year or doing DEO route.



Why not leave your application in?? You can always reapply next year, but what if you get one of those 10 spots? IMO, withdrawing would be foolish. If you don't make it in this year, it would show that you're adamant about obtaining this career when you apply again next year. That's what I did.


----------



## Goose15

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> good luck to all those all applying.
> 
> I am dropping by mon or tues to withdraw my application.
> 
> From what I have been told there are less than 10 positions for HCA and my eye being V4 makes me ineligible for all combat trades makes it extremely hard for me to be selected.
> 
> Not to mention that I would like to have run for the combat trades as well.
> 
> Getting my eyes fixed up then trying again next year or doing DEO route.





			
				Conz said:
			
		

> Why not leave your application in?? You can always reapply next year, but what if you get one of those 10 spots? IMO, withdrawing would be foolish. If you don't make it in this year, it would show that you're adamant about obtaining this career when you apply again next year. That's what I did.



I second what Conz said. Having V4 "may" make it more difficult for you to be selected overall but who cares? If you do not get selected you are in the same position as having your application removed. However, and this is important, what if one of those spots becomes yours?! You know climbed your mountain without having gotten your "eyes fixed". Keep the application open an and if you do not get in, continue with the secondary plan


----------



## DAA

Conz said:
			
		

> Why not leave your application in?? You can always reapply next year, but what if you get one of those 10 spots? IMO, withdrawing would be foolish. If you don't make it in this year, it would show that you're adamant about obtaining this career when you apply again next year. That's what I did.





			
				Goose15 said:
			
		

> I second what Conz said. Having V4 "may" make it more difficult for you to be selected overall but who cares? If you do not get selected you are in the same position as having your application removed. However, and this is important, what if one of those spots becomes yours?! You know climbed your mountain without having gotten your "eyes fixed". Keep the application open an and if you do not get in, continue with the secondary plan



I third that.  Leave things be and let nature take its' course.  You should know by the middle of May at the latest whether you have an offer or not.  If it happens to be "not", then purse getting your eyes fixed after that.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

It looks from various posts that today is the D day.  Hang tight and good luck to everyone. 

Not sure when the offer will be made. 

Do post if you hear any.


----------



## NinjaFinch

Well, I got a call this morning from CFRC Moncton. Got accepted for ROTP Pilot to finish up 4th year at Civvie U! Problem is that I was planning to catch up on my night/CPL training (degree program necessity, wxr was not kind this year), and I've been told that it's more than likely that I'll be going for BMOQ this summer. Now this has to get sorted out, or I might have to turn it down


----------



## Goose15

NinjaFinch said:
			
		

> Well, I got a call this morning from CFRC Moncton. Got accepted for ROTP Pilot to finish up 4th year at Civvie U! Problem is that I was planning to catch up on my night/CPL training (degree program necessity, wxr was not kind this year), and I've been told that it's more than likely that I'll be going for BMOQ this summer. Now this has to get sorted out, or I might have to turn it down



As much as there are preferred times in an Officer Cadet's schedule for BMOQ, the CAF has on occasion made exceptions. On top of speaking to your school I would speak to the CFRC before making any final decisions.


----------



## NinjaFinch

I know, I'm in the process as we speak. As far as changing my courses goes, I can cancel my summer courses without major penalty at my university, but I don't have a lot of flexibility with my flight school. I have to get to a certain point in training by the end of each year, and the most flexibility they can give me is that I only have to get _close_ to finishing my CPL by August. Otherwise, I get pushed back by one year.

Alternatively, my RC is looking into just booking me for the following year, so I'll have to wait and see how that goes.

*EDIT:* RC confirmed I'll be doing BMOQ next year. And on that note, I've accepted my offer! ;D Best of luck to anyone else waiting to hear back!


----------



## Goose15

NinjaFinch said:
			
		

> *EDIT:* RC confirmed I'll be doing BMOQ next year. And on that note, I've accepted my offer! ;D Best of luck to anyone else waiting to hear back!



Congrats!


----------



## StudentPilot23

Got my offer today for ROTP at RMC for pilot!!!  ;D ;D This feels surreal!! It's 0030 in the morning here in France and I got an email from my file manager with the offer! Just incredible!

Good luck to all those waiting  on offers, I sincerely wish you all the very best of luck! Thanks to all of you who me out along the way, it's been a wild ride  ;D


----------



## t.robichaud

Got my offer for pilot today too and I'll be going to RMC, haven't gotten any dates for when I swear in and leave to go to recruit camp yet. Thanks to all those who helped me along the way and I can't wait to meet you guys in august!!


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Got my offer for EME ( Electrical and Mechanical Officer) today and going to RMC.  Got to accept by April 25th.  I am from Vancouver


----------



## alex.74

Got my offer today, ROTP - Logistics Officer @ RMC, but going to Saint-Jean for my first year.

I noticed the past successful applicants made a Facebook group to compile everyone up so I made one!
Here's the link - https://www.facebook.com/groups/803492779678787/

I look forward to meeting all you guys, and good luck to people still waiting for the call!


----------



## cfournier

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## alx12345

Congratz guys! I wish i could apply soon but it wont be possible for now.

Im 21, i live in québec and i speak french, im only grade 9 in french, 10 for math and 11 for english, why am i still so low? Heres the deal.
I failed grade 6 when i was young, but i still was sended to high school to do it again, and i passed it, then i was sended to a "special" class to do the grade 7, i passed it but for some reason me and everyone had to do it all over again with different books, i passd it again, then got to grade 8, passed it but had to do it again and so on. So i wasted so many time that at 18 i was only grade 7 everywhere, i got to grade 10 for math and french, but THEN they lost half my progress that i did for french, so now i have to do grade 9 three damn times. I was just feeling sooo unmotivated and depressed, and i didnt came back to school for 3 years...
But i was thinking almost everyday about being a pilot, i though i was too weak to stand a chance to get my place there, but then i was sick of it and now i wanna go for it, tommorow i am registering back to an adult school, and i wanna get what is needed, the recruiter said that i need an average of 75% to get accepted, and i choosed to do space science.

As for my Extracurricular activities, ive been 4 years of swimming lesson, 2 years of cadet, 1 year of soccer, 1 year karate and a few months of boxing. I also have a class 1 semi truck driving liscense. Would all these significaly inscrease my chance of being selected?

But i was wondering has a tip to increase my chance to be taken for pilot in a space science program? And is the space science program actually need people or its overpopulated?

Thanks


----------



## Chelomo

alx: I got into ROTP after 3 applications and the failing of 2 CEGEP semesters. To get in I had to go back to high school, get my strong maths, then go back to CEGEP and bring up my grades, and even then, I wasn't even eligible for RMC and got in a Civvy ROTP spot by the skin of my teeth with half the academic year already done. So it's definitely possible to get in if you have a spotty academic past, but then again, I was applying for ARTY, not pilot, and there's something of a gap in competitiveness between the two occupations.

If that's really what you want, then you have to get your shit sorted out before the military will even consider you. Get the prerequisites with marks as high as you can, and from there talk to your recruiter. But be aware that you have a long and tough road ahead of you before you even get on the long and tough road of the application process which is only the driveway to the long and tough road of your career, so be aware of the commitment you'll have to put in and be sure that's what you want. For many people it isn't, and that's alright.

To the successful applicants of this year: Congratulations, good to see new OCdts/Élofs getting what they wanted. Best of luck in the trials ahead!


----------



## hopefulpilot

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## curious22

Congratz guys! I wish i could apply soon but it wont be possible for now.

Im 21, i live in québec and i speak french, im only grade 9 in french, 10 for math and 11 for english, why am i still so low? Heres the deal.
I failed grade 6 when i was young, but i still was sended to high school to do it again, and i passed it, then i was sended to a "special" class to do the grade 7, i passed it but for some reason me and everyone had to do it all over again with different books, i passd it again, then got to grade 8, passed it but had to do it again and so on. So i wasted so many time that at 18 i was only grade 7 everywhere, i got to grade 10 for math and french, but THEN they lost half my progress that i did for french, so now i have to do grade 9 three damn times. I was just feeling sooo unmotivated and depressed, and i didnt came back to school for 3 years...
But i was thinking almost everyday about being a pilot, i though i was too weak to stand a chance to get my place there, but then i was sick of it and now i wanna go for it, tommorow i am registering back to an adult school, and i wanna get what is needed, the recruiter said that i need an average of 75% to get accepted, and i choosed to do space science.

As for my Extracurricular activities, ive been 4 years of swimming lesson, 2 years of cadet, 1 year of soccer, 1 year karate and a few months of boxing. I also have a class 1 semi truck driving liscense. Would all these significaly inscrease my chance of being selected?

But i was wondering has a tip to increase my chance to be taken for pilot in a space science program? And is the space science program actually need people or its overpopulated?

Thanks
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ROTP for pilot is extremely competitve. Those who get selected are cadets with very good academics, good physical shape and excellent extra curriculars that show focus, leadership etc. Add to that probably high CFAT scores, a good interview and a pass at air crew selection. Its a long hard road and any hiccup will end it.

If you are really serious about going for it, I would suggest finish high school with as good of marks as you can get. Then, go to an accredited university and work at being a success there. Then apply as a DEO for pilot. If $$$ is a concern for university then work part time and get a good summer job. 

If you can afford it, try to take some flying lessons along the way.


----------



## Loachman

And learn how to properly construct sentences, spell (there is a spell check feature to help here), use capital letters, and punctuate.

Edit to add: I note that you were previously advised to learn to communicate properly in this thread: http://army.ca/forums/threads/114751/post-0#new

Failure to accept good advice, learn, and adapt is not an indicator of potential success.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

I got my offer today for MARS officer, taking a BA at RMC, going to St. Jean for my first year I believe. I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## jhill85

I received my offer yesterday for Pilot.  I'm heading to Civi U in the fall for school!


----------



## alx12345

Yeah sorry for the bad spelling, my main language is french and i am not so good at English. I am doing my best.

The problem with DEO is that i will have to do a few years in a CEGEP before i could even enter the university. I would be better off in RMC
And for my hiccup, i have ADD without hyperactivity, and Specific language impairment disorder and generalized anxiety disorder. So i believe that just this would sink my chances to get to ROTP right?

If not, i was wondering if i should go to reserve once i get my grade 10 completed while being full time at school? I live right next to bagotville air base.
The closest flight school is http://www.exactair.ca/en/flight-school/
And they offer recreation license for 6000$, private for 10000$ and commercial for 30000$, would the recreation license being enough?


----------



## jacobko

Got my phone call yesterday. EME officer at RMC. I don't know if I am going to accept it yet. I have until April 25th. 

Good luck to everyone else waiting!


----------



## Goose15

alx12345 said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah



1) Being French is no excuse for spelling or poor communication skills. Grow up and do not use such a pathetic scapegoat.

2) Stop whining. It is quite unbecoming.

3) There are multiple threads that are centred around your questions. These threads either already have the answers or are at least better suited for them.

4) No one can tell you about your ROTP chances.

5) Reserves or Reg Force? You decide. Be an adult.

6) A pilots licence is not required to apply for pilot.

7) Last but not least: Stop posting in thread wasting everyone's time. You are being whiney and asking questions that have already been answered. Let those getting their offers - as well as those congratulating them - be happy and enjoy their time and posts in peace


----------



## DAA

alx12345 said:
			
		

> Yeah sorry for the bad spelling, my main language is french and i am not so good at English. I am doing my best.
> 
> The problem with DEO is that i will have to do a few years in a CEGEP before i could even enter the university. I would be better off in RMC
> And for my hiccup, i have ADD without hyperactivity, and Specific language impairment disorder and generalized anxiety disorder. So i believe that just this would sink my chances to get to ROTP right?
> 
> If not, i was wondering if i should go to reserve once i get my grade 10 completed while being full time at school? I live right next to bagotville air base.
> The closest flight school is http://www.exactair.ca/en/flight-school/
> And they offer recreation license for 6000$, private for 10000$ and commercial for 30000$, would the recreation license being enough?



For ROTP, you need to be a Gr 12 graduate or Sec iV QC.  If your Gr 12 courses were not at the University level or if you have not already attended CEGEP, then you will probably not go to RMC but rather "Prep Year" at CMR ST Jean and then on to RMC.

Without a Gr 12 or QC Sec IV, you can forget about ROTP and RMC.

If you still want to be a Pilot, your only other hope would be CEOTP Pilot through Seneca College and even Seneca has an "entry exam" that you are required to write and pass before you can attend.

Having a CPL (Commercial Pilots Licence), really won't do anything for you nor will any other grade of licence.

Nevertheless, if you are ambitious enough and really do want ROTP, then submit an application online and go from there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

alx12345 said:
			
		

> Yeah sorry for the bad spelling, my main language is french and i am not so good at English. I am doing my best.
> 
> The problem with DEO is that i will have to do a few years in a CEGEP before i could even enter the university. I would be better off in RMC
> And for my hiccup, i have ADD without hyperactivity, and Specific language impairment disorder and generalized anxiety disorder. So i believe that just this would sink my chances to get to ROTP right?
> 
> If not, i was wondering if i should go to reserve once i get my grade 10 completed while being full time at school? I live right next to bagotville air base.
> The closest flight school is http://www.exactair.ca/en/flight-school/
> And they offer recreation license for 6000$, private for 10000$ and commercial for 30000$, would the recreation license being enough?



Sorry to burst your bubble. Personally, I don't think you're going to get past the Recruiting Centre. Especially as an Officer.

But hey, I've been wrong before. So please, go waste their time and our tax money and prove me wrong.


----------



## DAA

recceguy said:
			
		

> So please, go waste their time and our tax money and prove me wrong.



I'd guess that the CF receeives on average probably 100 applications a day but that's only a guess.

One more isn't going to break the bank.....


----------



## n.bro199

Hello everyone, just a quick question about selection; I noticed that almost everyone who posted about getting an acceptance to the ROTP and/or RMC (Congrats to all of you by the way   ) were selected for pilots. Is this normal, and if so does anyone have any idea when I (assuming I get accepted or denied in this selection) will hear back? My trade choices are 1: Infantry O. 2: Combat Engineer O. 3: Armour O. If this has any relevance, my file is in CFRC Vancouver at New Westminster but I currently live in the States. Thank you in advance for any advice and good luck to everyone else that hasn't heard back yet.


----------



## alx12345

Goose15 said:
			
		

> 1) Being French is no excuse for spelling or poor communication skills. Grow up and do not use such a pathetic scapegoat.
> 
> 2) Stop whining. It is quite unbecoming.
> 
> 3) There are multiple threads that are centred around your questions. These threads either already have the answers or are at least better suited for them.
> 
> 4) No one can tell you about your ROTP chances.
> 
> 5) Reserves or Reg Force? You decide. Be an adult.
> 
> 6) A pilots licence is not required to apply for pilot.
> 
> 7) Last but not least: Stop posting in thread wasting everyone's time. You are being whiney and asking questions that have already been answered. Let those getting their offers - as well as those congratulating them - be happy and enjoy their time and posts in peace



 :-[ I'm sorry goose, sincerely, i was not trying to annoy or waste anyone times, i just need some help and trust me i have spend a week checking on Google and this site for info.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Sorry to burst your bubble. Personally, I don't think you're going to get past the Recruiting Centre. Especially as an Officer.
> 
> But hey, I've been wrong before. So please, go waste their time and our tax money and prove me wrong.


Trust me i will  


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> For ROTP, you need to be a Gr 12 graduate or Sec iV QC.  If your Gr 12 courses were not at the University level or if you have not already attended CEGEP, then you will probably not go to RMC but rather "Prep Year" at CMR ST Jean and then on to RMC.
> 
> Without a Gr 12 or QC Sec IV, you can forget about ROTP and RMC.
> 
> If you still want to be a Pilot, your only other hope would be CEOTP Pilot through Seneca College and even Seneca has an "entry exam" that you are required to write and pass before you can attend.
> 
> Having a CPL (Commercial Pilots Licence), really won't do anything for you nor will any other grade of licence.
> 
> Nevertheless, if you are ambitious enough and really do want ROTP, then submit an application online and go from there.



Thank you DAA, now i think i know the basics. The Seneca college looks like a great option, but i still need some times to think about it.  
I have a plan in mind but i am not sure if it can be done that way, i will explain.

1. I will first get my High School Diploma with strong math and sciences, i mean everything needed.
2. Get recruited to regular forces
3. Since i already have my class 1 semi-truck driving licenses, i will work as a trucker/driver for the forces
4. I will apply for ROTP, if it fails, i will try to improve what is missing for next years, and work as a trucker as long I'm in regular forces.


----------



## fruitflavor

thanks everyone.
letting my application ride it out. Only about month till all the top ups are done as well so I can wait that long.
Well done for all those who have heard back and good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## Chelomo

alx12345 said:
			
		

> Snip



As far as I know, you can't "apply to ROTP" from within the forces. What you're looking for is UTPNCM and from what the RMC page tells me (http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ua-epc/utpncm-pfumr-eng.php), it's for NCMs who have proven they can succeed at RMC/have leadership potential. Also, transfers can be a messy thing, so don't get into an occupation only to try to get into another, you'll be quite miserable if your plan doesn't come through. Besides, this is way too detailed a plan for someone who doesn't even have the prerequisites to attend RMC yet. 

Get the prerequisites you need and take a hand in your own fate instead of posting about it on an internet forum. Your initial questions have been answered at length by people who have quite a bit of experience between themselves, I suggest you heed their advice and move from there if RMC is really what you want.


----------



## Goose15

alx12345 said:
			
		

> :-[ I'm sorry goose, sincerely, i was not trying to annoy or waste anyone times, i just need some help and trust me i have spend a week checking on Google and this site for info.



No, need to apologize. Just change the delivery. There are too many poor excuses or reasons for things such as poor grammar. Just accept criticism, fix it and move forward.  

Next time you search try this: "army.ca/forums: keywords" it will give you more answers and will allow you to find many questions already asked and answered.



			
				alx12345 said:
			
		

> Trust me i will



Positivity is good. Stick with that type of approach.



			
				alx12345 said:
			
		

> I have a plan in mind but i am not sure if it can be done that way, i will explain.
> 
> 1. I will first get my High School Diploma with strong math and sciences, i mean everything needed.
> 2. Get recruited to regular forces
> 3. Since i already have my class 1 semi-truck driving licenses, i will work as a trucker/driver for the forces
> 4. I will apply for ROTP, if it fails, i will try to improve what is missing for next years, and work as a trucker as long I'm in regular forces.



1) Excellent plan.

2/3) Be aware that having the certifications does not guarantee employment. Not saying you will or will not obtain employment, simply stating employment is not guaranteed.

4) Chelomo is correct: ROTP is an entry plan and CANNOT be applied for as a Reg Force member. As he stated as well: do not get into the CAF hoping to get into another occupation. As anyone in the CAF will tell you it is far from guaranteed. 
Also, as seen in many threads UTPNCM (and all other types commissioning) is competitive and NOT guaranteed for anyone.


I wish you the best of luck in your journey!


----------



## alx12345

Alright thanks guys, yesterday i have spoke with an cadet officer and told me that i could, looks like he was wrong after all.

I still have plenty of times to think about it though.


----------



## OttawaDad

My 17 yr old son just received his 'Congratulations! On Your ROTP Selection' email. 

He is ecstatic and his parents are proud. All good.

But a comment/question (for my own clarification, not his)

The only reference to where he will go to school is a single line within the mail

'_you will receive subsidy of education towards a BE from RMC for 4 years_'

Not sure why but I would have expected the relevant education institution to be called out and highlighted more. 

If he had not been accepted for RMC, would the email have instead said something like 

'towards a BE from a TBD civilian university'?

thanks in advance


----------



## SeaKingTacco

If I dimly recall my own ROTP acceptance letter of 29 years ago, the first thing to remember is that it is essentially a form letter. I recall that I had to apply to (and be accepted by) a civilian university. The decision about which candidates attend RMC and which are paid to attend a civilian university (one that your son has been accepted to- not some random university picked by the CF) will not be made until a few months down the road.

In hindsight, while I enjoyed Military College, attending a civilian university while being paid is probably a much better deal.


----------



## OttawaDad

Thanks SeaKing, your response implies that you believe that a decision between RMC and Civilian University for my son is still to come. 

But the email he received does indicate he'll be studying for a BE @ RMC??

I also see the advantages of a Civilian Uni, and maybe my son will as well eventually. But his mind was made up on RMC  after he took the tour. 

thanks again


----------



## Griffon

OttawaDad said:
			
		

> Thanks SeaKing, your response implies that you believe that a decision between RMC and Civilian University for my son is still to come.
> 
> But the email he received does indicate he'll be studying for a BE @ RMC??
> 
> I also see the advantages of a Civilian Uni, and maybe my son will as well eventually. But his mind was made up on RMC  after he took the tour.
> 
> thanks again



I am also inclined to think that he will be attending RMC. It's not a form letter, as it specifies the program and duration as well. Congratulations!


----------



## OttawaDad

Griffon said:
			
		

> I am also inclined to think that he will be attending RMC. It's not a form letter, as it specifies the program and duration as well. Congratulations!



Thanks very much Griffon. Exciting to see him start out on a military life & career.


----------



## Rams96

I recieved a job offer for armoured officer, and to study for a bachelor of arts at RMC last friday! Although I am extremely excited about the prospect of training to become an armoured officer, I would prefer to study for a Bachelor of Science. Although I wrote down Bachelor of Arts as my first choice when submitting my application, I have since grown to like calculus and mathematics. Is there any way to change my degree before arriving at RMC? Or will I have to wait until going there to speak with the respective Deans of the faculties of Science and Arts?


----------



## alx12345

So i have learned a bit more about CEOTP, and i think i would be much better off in that, but there two thing that i am not sure about.

The CEOTP pilot requirement are. (Source from Forces.ca)

English (ENG4(U))
Mathematics: Calculus and Vectors (MCV4(U), or Que 536)
Mathematics: Advanced Functions (MHF4(U))
Physics (SPH4(U))
One additional science course/credit

I have no idea what these means, but i was wondering if its the same requirement for ROTP, Or if i have to change my current high school program that was aiming for ROTP?

And i know that i likely cannot join ROTP when i am in regular forces, but is it possible for CEOTP?

Thanks


----------



## Goose15

alx12345 said:
			
		

> So i have learned a bit more about CEOTP, and i think i would be much better off in that, but there two thing that i am not sure about.
> 
> The CEOTP pilot requirement are. (Source from Forces.ca)
> 
> English (ENG4(U))
> Mathematics: Calculus and Vectors (MCV4(U), or Que 536)
> Mathematics: Advanced Functions (MHF4(U))
> Physics (SPH4(U))
> One additional science course/credit
> 
> I have no idea what these means, but i was wondering if its the same requirement for ROTP, Or if i have to change my current high school program that was aiming for ROTP?
> 
> And i know that i likely cannot join ROTP when i am in regular forces, but is it possible for CEOTP?
> 
> Thanks



I commend you on finding the general requirements. For your other questions try this next time  

It will lead you to here so you can obtain your answer immediately


----------



## Goose15

Rams96 said:
			
		

> I recieved a job offer for armoured officer, and to study for a bachelor of arts at RMC last friday! Although I am extremely excited about the prospect of training to become an armoured officer, I would prefer to study for a Bachelor of Science. Although I wrote down Bachelor of Arts as my first choice when submitting my application, I have since grown to like calculus and mathematics. Is there any way to change my degree before arriving at RMC? Or will I have to wait until going there to speak with the respective Deans of the faculties of Science and Arts?



Question: did you have the prerequisites to be qualified for a Bachelor of Science?

If the answer is yes speak to your CFRC and they will be able to instruct you further.

Congrats


----------



## Griffon

Goose15 said:
			
		

> I commend you on finding the general requirements. For your other questions try this next time
> 
> It will lead you to here so you can obtain your answer immediately


That wasn't a really helpful answer. And your second link didn't work, it should go to http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ua-epc/ceotp-pfoep-eng.php

CEOTP should not be considered a viable option for an in-service selection option to you in the future.  The intent of the program is to fill positions in occupations that are very short in personnel, but there have been no pilot CEOTP selections for pilots in the last three years.  In the years when there was an internal intake, it was normally limited to around 2 per year.

UTPNCM is the internal program that parallels ROTP, providing a subsidized university education.  Again, slots are limited, but there have been selections in the last few years.  There's a few threads on here about each, as well as for becoming a pilot in the CAF.  Have a look around, and use Google to search the forum pages.  To do this, enter "site:army.ca CEOTP" or any other keyword you're looking for.

Hope that helps a little more.


----------



## alx12345

Hmm, there are a bunch of options but it seems that only ROTP will work for me for now, though my requirement will be completed in about 2 years, so i can only hope that more doors will be open at this time.

And thanks for the answer guys.


----------



## Rams96

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Question: did you have the prerequisites to be qualified for a Bachelor of Science?
> 
> If the answer is yes speak to your CFRC and they will be able to instruct you further.
> 
> Congrats


Thank you! I have the academic prerequisites to be qualified for a bachelor of science, so I will follow your advice and speak to my recruiter when I call in to accept my offer!


----------



## Fox0594

Does anyone know what to expect from the Assessment Period in August prior to attending school in the fall?

I'm really just curious about what it will be like, what type of stuff we will be doing, what we will receive, etc.

P.S. I will be attending civvie u in September if it makes any difference. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goose15

Fox0594 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what to expect from the Assessment Period in August prior to attending school in the fall?
> 
> I'm really just curious about what it will be like, what type of stuff we will be doing, what we will receive, etc.
> 
> P.S. I will be attending civvie u in September if it makes any difference. Thanks in advance!



Check out this thread: http://army.ca/forums/threads/101727.0

Congrats


----------



## Fox0594

Goose15 said:
			
		

> Check out this thread: http://army.ca/forums/threads/101727.0
> 
> Congrats



Thanks a bunch! Really appreciate it.


----------



## n.bro199

Hello everyone, just a quick question about selection; I noticed that almost everyone who posted about getting an acceptance to the ROTP and/or RMC (Congrats to all of you by the way   ) were selected for pilots. Is this normal, and if so does anyone have any idea when I (assuming I get accepted or denied in this selection) will hear back? My trade choices are 1: Infantry O. 2: Combat Engineer O. 3: Armour O. If this has any relevance, my file is in CFRC Vancouver at New Westminster but I currently live in the States. Thank you in advance for any advice and good luck to everyone else that hasn't heard back yet.


----------



## Goose15

n.bro199 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, just a quick question about selection; I noticed that almost everyone who posted about getting an acceptance to the ROTP and/or RMC (Congrats to all of you by the way   ) were selected for pilots. Is this normal, and if so does anyone have any idea when I (assuming I get accepted or denied in this selection) will hear back? My trade choices are 1: Infantry O. 2: Combat Engineer O. 3: Armour O.



There really isn't a "normal" for who or what gets calls. Part of what you are seeing is simply lots of Pilot applicants on this site and this thread in particular.



			
				n.bro199 said:
			
		

> If this has any relevance, my file is in CFRC Vancouver at New Westminster



All depends on the ever-changing protocols. I wouldn't count on it creating a big difference either way though. 



			
				n.bro199 said:
			
		

> I currently live in the States.



Don't worry about this. That will not be a problem as long as they have proper up-to-date contact information.



			
				n.bro199 said:
			
		

> Thank you in advance for any advice and good luck to everyone else that hasn't heard back yet.



Good luck to you!


----------



## curious22

In the last few years they are accepting more positions at RMC versus Civi U. I think that getting a Civi U position is unlikely unless you are alreay enrolled there or the program is not available at RMC (nursing for example).

You can almost be assured that the position is for RMC.


----------



## George Wallace

curious22 said:
			
		

> In the last few years they are accepting more positions at RMC versus Civi U. I think that getting a Civi U position is unlikely unless you are alreay enrolled there or the program is not available at RMC (nursing for example).
> 
> You can almost be assured that the position is for RMC.



In the past few years, there were more positions assigned to Civi U due to construction being done at RMC to renovate and construct new quarters for students.  Now that this is completed, the policy will return to normal with the majority of candidates being housed and schooled at RMC.  This is not anything new or unusual.


----------



## curious22

alx12345 said:
			
		

> Hmm, there are a bunch of options but it seems that only ROTP will work for me for now, though my requirement will be completed in about 2 years, so i can only hope that more doors will be open at this time.
> 
> And thanks for the answer guys.



As far as getting some flying lessons. Flight training may help you with Aircrew selection but does not guarantee a pass. The only advantage that a commercial pilots license will give you is a bypass from PFT in Portage. Those who are selected and have a commercial license can go directly to BFT in Moosejaw.


----------



## Lettheledout

I got a call last wednesday that I was accepted to CMR Saint Jean for a BSc and for MARS Officer. I have a couple questions though. First off, is it possible that my acceptance can get revoked? My midterms were strong in Math and Physics but I am almost failing Biology :-\. Can the CF see that mark and revoke my acceptance even though I've accepted the job offer? Also my both of the recruiters I talked to didn't say anything about going to RMC Kingston after Saint Jean, however it doesn't mention full university degrees on the CMRSJ website. Finally is there somewhere that I can access statistics on the applicants this year? (eg. how many people applied to which programs from where?) Im just interested is all. Im wildly excited to start this summer and I'll see some of you there ;D. 
Thanks in advance for any response. 8)


----------



## HDay

Won't be heading to RMC this year, reapplying for next year. In the meantime I'm headed to Mount Allison and continuing training in PRes. Congratulations and good luck to all of you that have been accepted!


----------



## DAA

Lettheledout said:
			
		

> I got a call last wednesday that I was accepted to CMR Saint Jean for a BSc and for MARS Officer. I have a couple questions though. First off, is it possible that my acceptance can get revoked? My midterms were strong in Math and Physics but I am almost failing Biology :-\. Can the CF see that mark and revoke my acceptance even though I've accepted the job offer? Also my both of the recruiters I talked to didn't say anything about going to RMC Kingston after Saint Jean, however it doesn't mention full university degrees on the CMRSJ website. Finally is there somewhere that I can access statistics on the applicants this year? (eg. how many people applied to which programs from where?) Im just interested is all. Im wildly excited to start this summer and I'll see some of you there ;D.
> Thanks in advance for any response. 8)



I do believe that at some point in time and prior to enrolment, you will be asked for a copy of your final highschool transcripts and diploma.  If I was you, I'd start hitting those Biology books some hard and if you need to get a "tutor", get one now!!!  You may very well have the same type of courses at CMR or RMC and they only get harder!!!



			
				HDay said:
			
		

> Won't be heading to RMC this year, reapplying for next year. In the meantime I'm headed to Mount Allison and continuing training in PRes. Congratulations and good luck to all of you that have been accepted!



What makes you think this?  ROTP selections are still ongoing and will be for sometime.


----------



## H11F

DAA said:
			
		

> What makes you think this?  ROTP selections are still ongoing and will be for sometime.



This! Keep staying positive, mate.


----------



## OblivionKnight

So I've been put on the merit list once again after being persistent. Although I'm not entirely sure how many spots have already been filled. Is the likelihood of receiving an offer slim at this point?


----------



## carefree

Good afternoon,

I'm also an R.O.T.P. candidate for Nursing this year, attending Dalhousie this fall for the four year program.

I spoke to my recruiter yesterday and she says the offers are just starting to come in and will continue to do so up until the possibility of August, due to people turning them down or not meeting necessary qualifications to continue.


----------



## nursekatrina

Congrats OblivionKnight!  That is great news!  I know every year is different but out of the 6 ROTP Nursing people from last year that I have talked to I received the earliest offer in Mid April and the rest didn't hear until late May-June and one didn't hear until a week before INDOC last summer which was the the second week of Aug.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## t.robichaud

Last week I got my acceptance via Phone call, I accepted the offer there and then but since then, I haven`t gotten anything. Some people have told me they`ve gotten emails as well as their contract. Is there a problem here or is this normal and there`s no point in worrying. I was told that I would get a phone call about my enrollment date being in late June or early July.


----------



## alex.74

The successful applicants of the past years have made Facebook groups to compile everyone up so I made one for this year's successful applicants! 
Please join the group! It's nice to try to get to know each other before hand and we are all helping one another out with questions and such.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/803492779678787/

Congratulations to the ones who recieved an offer! And good luck to the ones still waiting!  

Alex Smith


----------



## alina2270

I am currently attending university as a first year student. and i applied this year as an intelligence officer. 
So I was not qualified for RMC but qualified for ROTP. 
Am I not accepted, because it seems like everyone is getting their offers, and the forces only picking 4 Int officer this year..I am 
guessing they would have already make their pick..

Applied: Jan 4th
CFAT wrote: Jan 28th
Interview: Mar 3rd
Medical: Mar 3rd
Merit listed: Mar 21st


----------



## Chelomo

I'm surprised they even take INT O's from outside the Forces to be honest, I thought it was all internal transfers. But yeah, it's a very competitive trade, but you never know, some offers come very late. Did you have any other occupation choices on your application?


----------



## Teen_Cadet

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Last week I got my acceptance via Phone call, I accepted the offer there and then but since then, I haven`t gotten anything. Some people have told me they`ve gotten emails as well as their contract. Is there a problem here or is this normal and there`s no point in worrying. I was told that I would get a phone call about my enrollment date being in late June or early July.



I'm almost opposite of you, I got the offer through email last week, accepted it via email and I haven't received a phone call at all yet.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

For me, phone call first and email a week later. Just a few bullet points.


----------



## OblivionKnight

@carefree:

I see, well that could be good news for us!

@nursekatrina:

Thank you  I'm not entirely holding my breath, but who knows?


----------



## sky888

I'm still waiting for my offer too for nursing officer (finger crossed), I'm going in my 3rd year of nursing in September. Best of  luck everyone.


----------



## carefree

OblivionKnight,

I have my LPN and am starting at university this fall. I have no idea what our chances are since it appears a lot of us have post secondary education started, but I hope it works out for everyone.

It was hard enough to get in to Dal this fall. With the amount of applications this year I only had a 10 percent chance of getting my seat.  I thought the stress of getting that seat was going to undo me.  My high school average was only an 80, but my LPN marks ranged from 93-97%. I'm hoping they are looking at my highest level of education marks when they are making their decisions. I'm a bit stressed because with a family to support paying the 10,000 tuition fee out of pocket this year is making my husband look a little green at the idea of a four year debt load on our family. 

In the meantime, just hitting the gym, running with a personal trainer, the usual stuff waiting for a response. Trying not to drive everyone around me crazy. I'm a military spouse for 10 years now, multiple postings,  multiple deployments gone through as a family, so I'm more than aware of the hurry up and wait philosophy of not knowing your future until someone decides it for you.


----------



## StudentPilot23

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Last week I got my acceptance via Phone call, I accepted the offer there and then but since then, I haven`t gotten anything. Some people have told me they`ve gotten emails as well as their contract. Is there a problem here or is this normal and there`s no point in worrying. I was told that I would get a phone call about my enrollment date being in late June or early July.



I talked to my file manager today and she said that they're sending letters out by FedEx on monday which should arrive by mid-week with all the details and the next steps included. I look forward to seeing you in August! And what degree will you be pursuing at RMC?


----------



## sky888

I just spoke to my recruiter today, thought the info I got should be helpful for everyone who's also applying for ROTP nursing officer. She told me on the national level, we have 81 applicants for that same position. They have only 7 spots left. She said it's very competitive. Nothing is guaranteed. One way or another they will for sure give us an answer. 

Best of luck everyone 
Hope that helps


----------



## DAA

sky888 said:
			
		

> I just spoke to my recruiter today, thought the info I got should be helpful for everyone who's also applying for ROTP nursing officer. She told me on the national level, we have 81 applicants for that same position. They have only 7 1 spot left. She said it's very competitive. Nothing is guaranteed. One way or another they will for sure give us an answer.
> 
> Best of luck everyone
> Hope that helps



I fixed your "typo" above.


----------



## t.robichaud

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> I talked to my file manager today and she said that they're sending letters out by FedEx on monday which should arrive by mid-week with all the details and the next steps included. I look forward to seeing you in August! And what degree will you be pursuing at RMC?



Hopefully aerospace engineering and yourself?


----------



## StudentPilot23

t.robichaud said:
			
		

> Hopefully aerospace engineering and yourself?



I'd like to study aerospace engineering as well!


----------



## StudentPilot23

I sent a request to join the group  . And congratulations on your offer!

[Edit to remove personal information on request of StudentPilot23]


----------



## carefree

I just got off the phone with my file manager. I'm to call back next week and check in as second round selections are made then. ROTP Nursing offers haven't gone out yet according to the information she gave me.


----------



## jacobko

Well I was given a job offer for EME officer to study at RMC. I gave it a lot of thought and decided to decline the offer last week. Good news for any EME officers out there still waiting for an offer, there is one more opening for you


----------



## alina2270

carefree said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with my file manager. I'm to call back next week and check in as second round selections are made then. ROTP Nursing offers haven't gone out yet according to the information she gave me.



Do you know if offers for INT officers were out by any chance?


----------



## DAA

alina2270 said:
			
		

> Do you know if offers for INT officers were out by any chance?



There might be a couple lurking out there somewhere.


----------



## alina2270

DAA said:
			
		

> There might be a couple lurking out there somewhere.



Oh really? as far as I know they are only picking 4 this year, so I'm assuming I won't get an offer this year..


----------



## DAA

alina2270 said:
			
		

> Oh really? as far as I know they are only picking 4 this year, so I'm assuming I won't get an offer this year..



I wouldn't be too quick to assume that.  There are still spots left for second selections.


----------



## Teen_Cadet

I also sent a request to join the group!


----------



## George Wallace

Just something for all you aspiring officers, especially those who aspire to be INT Os:  http://army.ca/forums/threads/71137.0


----------



## Chelomo

Very good reminder George, when I joined up I changed all my passwords and made sure to separate very clearly my anonymous online identities as well as my more official profile, something I recommend everyone does. 

Also, you should probably keep inflammatory stuff to a minimum in your online activities and make sure you never post something which might shed a bad light on DnD or the Forces. Of course, make sure you never post any sensitive information, even in passing, like the example George posted. 

PS: The character names in that example should have been Alice and Bob to fit the old cryptography problems


----------



## yoaa2

Anyone got a call this week? 

My recruiter told me he was pretty confident about my chances to get in...He seemed more confident than I was! 

I have an overall average of 94% for my grade 12, including Physics, Pre-Calc and Biology,
I did some volunteering,
plus I live on my own since I am 16 (and I'm 18 now)
I manage to pay my rent and all my bills
and I obviously work a part-time/full-time job 
and I'm almost perfectly bilingual (french being my first language) 
Oh and I'm a girl (I'm not quite sure why he told me it would be an advantage, but I still think its unfair) 

I applied for Aerospace Engineer... 

Anyway, if anyone has interesting informations regarding the "deadline" after which you can safely conclude that you've been refused, please share it. I know some people already posted about this, but everyone seems to have different answers...


----------



## Chelomo

You can never be sure, I got my offer in December for example. People drop out, their priorities have changed etc... which frees some spots. However if you haven't gotten an offer after second selection, your chances of getting in are somewhat thinner, since the third selection is usually a top up.


----------



## BobbyCarr57

Hi, I am a Canadian citizen, who resides in Kingston, ON. I am currently Merit Listed with the Canadian Armed Forces. I went to the Recruiting Centre and asked about applying for the ROTP, but I was quickly turned down, due to my non-academic grades from high school (I only took applied courses). I attended Regiopolis Notre-Dame Catholic High School from 2008-2013 (returned in 2013). To be honest, I was planning on joining the Forces as a Musician, but I didn't make the cut for live auditions so, I decided to pursue a career as a Artillery Soldier. Now I am Merit Listed for; Artillery, Combat Engineer and Mobile Support Equipment Operator. Now, I knew that my grades would ultimately hinder my chances, but I wanted to ask about ways to get in within a year or so? I'm already planning to volunteer at my local gym and possibly take a security course to work part-time as a security guard. I was considering becoming an NCM first, and then work my way up to apply, but I don't want to wait too long. I ended up losing two years after graduating high school, and believe me, I know I could have tried harder, or actually worked towards it, but I wasn't sure what I wanted to do after school. I'm only 21, but I am looking to start school soon. Although I'm very happy to be Merit Listed right now, I still want to give RMC a chance. Anyone have any advice, or suggestions?


----------



## George Wallace

BobbyCarr57 said:
			
		

> ..... Anyone have any advice, or suggestions?



Apply to Queens.


----------



## Chelomo

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Apply to Queens.



This. Or any university really, bring up your grades and voilà, your main hindrance to joining ROTP is gone. You can apply to ROTP up to your 3rd year of university. Make sure you have all the prerequisites you need to attend RMC though, be it advanced math classes, physics or chemistry, depending on which program you want to apply to.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Now that I got an offer over phone and email which I accepted, I asked my recruiter whether I would get a written offer like civvie U does. She said nothing until enrolment which will be in August. Prefer to have something in black and white than what I got until now. Has anyone been told differently?


----------



## Chelomo

If I remember well I got the initial offer paperwork by email and signed everything hard copy at the CFRC on the day of my enrollment. You can always print out your email if it brings you comfort, but if you've been made an offer, you're in and don't need to worry, you'll have plenty of papers to sift through soon enough.


----------



## DAA

CDFALRMAN said:
			
		

> Now that I got an offer over phone and email which I accepted, I asked my recruiter whether I would get a written offer like civvie U does. She said nothing until enrolment which will be in August. Prefer to have something in black and white than what I got until now. Has anyone been told differently?



Technically, they are suppose to give you a written offer, then signed by you.  But these days, they seem to be relying on emails.


----------



## alina2270

Chelomo said:
			
		

> You can never be sure, I got my offer in December for example. People drop out, their priorities have changed etc... which frees some spots. However if you haven't gotten an offer after second selection, your chances of getting in are somewhat thinner, since the third selection is usually a top up.



You can still get an offer in December?!?!


----------



## Chelomo

Yeah, given I was Civvy U and didn't make the selections, I assume they kept me on the merit list and that someone dropped out of ROTP, thereby giving me their spot. They retroactively paid for my first semester and enlisted me in December. It's something of an exception, but it goes to show that anything can happen.


----------



## flatlander13

I received my offer in Oct and enrolled in Nov. Again, due to my trade, it was a unique situation. Just thought I'd mention I didn't get covered for the fall term, and started being reimbursed in Janurary - so must be a case by case basis. Good luck to those still waiting; keep working hard!


----------



## KerryBlue

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Apply to Queens.


 

Did a year at queens, from what I remember it was good times. However, I'm not sure if the whole bringing your grades thing up as suggested by Chelomo works. I was rejected this year from ROTP despite high university grades, due to my gr.11 math mark being to low. So if possible speak to a guidance counselor at your high school about online courses and night school to bump those grades.


----------



## alx12345

I also have about 1.5-2 years remaining to complete all the requirement for space science at ROTP, i don't have any leadership extracurricular experience so i don't stand a chance, Queens look great but i would rather go for an university closer to me in Quebec, however i would look for a program that won't require a College diploma, preferably a space program. For a DEOTP for pilot.


----------



## a.schamb

Passed ASC this week, now time to wait for the next round of selections!


----------



## yoaa2

I contacted my file manager and she said the second round is starting soon... I looked at the forum rotp 2013-2014 and it seems like people who were chosen in the second round got a call around the 16-17th of may ... So I guess it will be similar this year too... Anyway good luck to everyone !


----------



## alina2270

Keeping my fingers crossed!
I heard second round is when most of the civiU applicants are considered is that true or just a rumour ???


----------



## DAA

yoaa2 said:
			
		

> I contacted my file manager and she said the second round is starting soon...



Soon?  As in Monday......


----------



## yoaa2

DAA said:
			
		

> Soon?  As in Monday......


Awesome!


----------



## JamesRM999

Hi All,

This is my first post, and I figured I would give my dates as a reference to others awaiting offers. 

Application Date: August 15, 2013
CFAT: November 25, 2013
Medical/Interview: December 19, 2013
Offer: April 16, 2014
Accepted: April 24, 2014

A little bit of background info: 

I am going into my final year of mechanical engineering this fall at Civvy U. I have been accepted into my first trade choice, which was Marine Systems Engineering. I got in touch with my local CFRC to ensure they received my offer (all of which was done via e-mail) and was told at the same time that I will not be going to BMOQ until my first (and only) year of subsidized education is completed. I have not received a date for formal enrollment, but I believe most of us should expect to attend the 2 week indoctrination course at St. Jean this summer, starting second week of August. 

It has been a long-time dream of mine to serve in the Navy and I am thrilled at this opportunity to realize my goals. 

Best of luck / bonne chance to all of you still awaiting word!


----------



## BobbyCarr57

Well, I read that I can apply as a mature student if I don't meet the academic requirements so, I could potentially apply in the next 2 years. 
Summary;

*Admission of mature students is limited to the Faculty of Arts. Mature students who intend to pursue their baccalaureate degrees in Science or Engineering may only be admitted to these faculties once they have successfully completed 2 full university courses, or have been accredited with the equivalent of 2 full university courses and meet the academic pre-requisites of their programme of choice.

Would this work for me?


----------



## Chelomo

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Did a year at queens, from what I remember it was good times. However, I'm not sure if the whole bringing your grades thing up as suggested by Chelomo works. I was rejected this year from ROTP despite high university grades, due to my gr.11 math mark being to low. So if possible speak to a guidance counselor at your high school about online courses and night school to bump those grades.



It works,  if you have an otherwise strong file, because that's exactly how I got in. But it's true I also went back to adult school to do my advanced maths and got good grades.


----------



## KerryBlue

Chelomo said:
			
		

> It works,  if you have an otherwise strong file, because that's exactly how I got in. But it's true I also went back to adult school to do my advanced maths and got good grades.



I have 2 years university with a 3.0 GPA, lots of community involvement(over 1000 hours community service), camp leadership experience,  lots of sports and was told oh your grade 11 math mark was too low, sorry not ROTP at either civi u or RMC for you. So your mileage may vary.


----------



## The_Falcon

Perhaps should figure out what career want officer wise, before getting bent all out of shape about ROTP, since as of yet you haven't mentioned what you why (what occupation) you want to enroll in ROTP for.  That's not light decision either as some occupations (as mentioned in many other threads) have preffered degree for their officers, and probably the last thing  you want to do is get a BA in interpretive dance, and decide you want to be a signals officer.


----------



## Chelomo

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I have 2 years university with a 3.0 GPA, lots of community involvement(over 1000 hours community service), camp leadership experience,  lots of sports and was told oh your grade 11 math mark was too low, sorry not ROTP at either civi u or RMC for you. So your mileage may vary.



Well I don't know what program or trade you were applying for either, but my grade 11 math was very average as well. I'm also civilian university as I was not eligible for RMC. My file also wasn't nearly as good as yours so there might be another factor at play here, but in my case it definitely worked since at my first application I wasn't receivable for ROTP at all, and when I got my advanced maths and better college grades, I got in.

Ultimately every file is different, but going to school and bringing up your grades is never useless. Even if it doesn't land you a job in the forces, that education is not wasted (unless you waste it). Plus, it definitely looks good and shows that you have a strong commitment to your possible career in the forces.

@Hatchet Man: I wouldn't mind serving under a CO that has a BA in interpretative dance   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

Maybe not a CO....


----------



## yoaa2

Anyone got an offer this week?


----------



## DAA

yoaa2 said:
			
		

> Anyone got an offer this week?



Just a guess but I don't think we will see much of anything until early next week.


----------



## alina2270

yoaa2 said:
			
		

> Anyone got an offer this week?



I was on the phone with my recruiter today, he said we would hear back around the 15th or so


----------



## yoaa2

Sounds good! Thanks


----------



## htam_har

Any CTs get offers yet?


----------



## H11F

My GF received her offer yesterday.  ResF MCpl SupTech to RegF Log O.  She already had a degree, but must attend CiviU to complete the courses required for her to receive a Business Degree.

Much appreciation to those who posted on here, was great to gauge what was happening by reading peoples posts.  Also a special thanks to DAA.

H11F.


----------



## chris1234688

Hello Everyone,

Hope all is going well.  If someone could please shed some light on the following matters, I would greatly appreciate it.

I spoke with a CF recruiter today about my application process so far and learned some disheartening news.  According to the recruiter, an offer of acceptance from an eligible University Program (which is relevant to chosen occupation) at a civilian university is required for any offer to be made.  This requirement goes for all occupation choices whether it be for Nursing Officer, Engineering Officer, etc.  Simply put, without the provision of an acceptance letter to a suitable University Program at a civilian university, the selection board would not consider you and therefore will not extend an offer.  Furthermore, one can be on the merit list (without a letter of acceptance for a suitable program at a civilian university) but the phenomenon mentioned above would still apply.

My preconception was that 1. the letter of acceptance is a condition of enrolment (not a condition of acceptance) and 2. Once one is on the merit list, the selection board would consider the applicant and possibly extend an offer—regardless of the absence of a letter of acceptance and 3. Only upon ROTP acceptance would the letter of acceptance be mandatory.

If the words of the recruiter are true, I am screwed for this year as I have not applied to a suitable civilian university program (other than RMC) for Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officer and I only have offers of acceptances for Collaborative+Compressed Nursing Programs (which may be  ineligible for ROTP Nursing Officer).  According to my many contacts with CF Recruiters months ago, I've been told: 1. I am on the merit list and I simply have to wait for an offer 2. I should bring in my letters of acceptances from civilian universities a.s.a.p (but would still be on merit list and considered for selections).  and 3. Collaborative/Compressed Nursing Programs are ineligible for ROTP. 

To add insult to injury, the CF Recruiter looked at my Collaborative and Compressed Nursing Program letters of admissions today and determined that my letter of acceptance for the Compressed Nursing Program is actually eligible but selections for Nursing are over.

Could someone please confirm whether or not what the recruiter told me today is true, partially true, or false?


Thank you and Good Luck to all Applicants.


----------



## OblivionKnight

chris1234688 said:
			
		

> Could someone please confirm whether or not what the recruiter told me today is true, partially true, or false?



I'm going to say that what the recruiter told you is true, because that's what I was told when I called in last week for a status update. I also believed that submitting the admission letter was only required for enrollment. It seems that last year, this was the case. But recently they have changed many of the policies. Now, you need to submit the admission letter before you can even be considered for selection. It really sucks. And now knowing that selections for nursing are over, well,  :facepalm:

If I were you, I would start looking into other options. I've already decided to pursue my back-up plan (not relating to military).


----------



## carefree

I was told from the very beginning that I wouldn't make it to selections until I had produced my acceptance letter for university. Unfortunately it doesn't seem that this information has been streamlined to all applicants.

Luckily my university was able to give me my acceptance letter a month early when I asked for it, knowing I was applying for ROTP and I was able to submit it well before the selection board sat.


----------



## DAA

The letter of acceptance to a Civilian University is NOT required inorder to be processed and merit listed.  

If you are selected for ROTP and it so happens that it is for attendance at a "Civilian University", then you would be made a "Conditional Offer".  The condition would be that you obtain unconditional acceptance in to a suitable academic program at a suitable academic institution.  Once you have been found academically suitable, all ROTP applicants are suppose to be informed that they need to apply to a Civilian University as a backup, should they not be selected by RMC.

ROTP Nursing is done and all offers have been made.


----------



## jnfry

How are uniforms distributed? Will we receive them on our first year, or during BMOQ training?


----------



## DAA

jnfry said:
			
		

> How are uniforms distributed? Will we receive them on our first year, or during BMOQ training?



Yup, uniforms will be handed out based on size.  Then after that, you will wish you never asked or it could be the other side of the coin, where you get none.


----------



## n.bro199

Hello all, I was offered a position (which I later accepted) for infantry officer last Wed.  However the recruiter said that I would be at Kingston for a "Bachelor of/in Science" or some such phrasing. I asked him if that included engineering (what I applied for) and he said he wasn't sure but he thought so. The branch commander also didn't know for sure and no one has gotten back to me. Does anyone know anything about this, and if it isn't an engineering degree, is there any possible way I can transfer before FYOP starts? Thank you very in advance much for your help.


----------



## carefree

Well that's it for me. The selection list here in Halifax only had five names on it for ROTP. I wasn't one of them.

Now I need to put some serious thought in to whether I can reasonably take on the student debt that my degree will cost me at Dal. At 20 I could reasonably afford to take on tens of thousands in debt, but at 36 with a family it's not as viable an option anymore.


----------



## hopefulpilot

Finally son is booked for his Air Crew selection on June 2-4! Not sure if any ROTP Pilot openings still left :


----------



## htam_har

@hopefulpilotdad

I do believe that there are no more for this year, but ACSO and AEC are still open. (this info was from my file manager when I asked about PLT openings as well)


----------



## alina2270

so if we haven't heard back by this time we didn't get accepted?


----------



## hopefulpilot

Thanks htam_har.

In the mean time just keeping fingers crossed! 


			
				htam_har said:
			
		

> @hopefulpilotdad
> 
> I do believe that there are no more for this year, but ACSO and AEC are still open. (this info was from my file manager when I asked about PLT openings as well)


----------



## sky888

I got a call today while I was working at the hospital from the CF. The lady told me that the selection is over for nursing officer ROTP. The chances of waiting for someone to drop out is less likely. She told me despite the fact my file was very competitive but this year they just had too many application for that same position. 77 applicants only 6 positions to fill. She tried to offer me to join the reserve for now, then get transferred next year. After consulting her co-workers, she told me that the reserve wouldn't hire me if they knew after training me, I'll get transferred, it would be like a waste of money. So, at the end they said I can try reapply next year.  Is the nursing officer in the CF really that good as a career, I mean what makes it better than a civilian hospital nursing job ? I don't understand, when I've finally decided to join the forces, everyone in Canada wants to join too. It seems like I just can't win.


----------



## OblivionKnight

sky888 said:
			
		

> I got a call today while I was working at the hospital from the CF. The lady told me that the selection is over for nursing officer ROTP. The chances of waiting for someone to drop out is less likely. She told me despite the fact my file was very competitive but this year they just had too many application for that same position. 77 applicants only 6 positions to fill. She tried to offer me to join the reserve for now, then get transferred next year. After consulting her co-workers, she told me that the reserve wouldn't hire me if they knew after training me, I'll get transferred, it would be like a waste of money. So, at the end they said I can try reapply next year.  Is the nursing officer in the CF really that good as a career, I mean what makes it better than a civilian hospital nursing job ? I don't understand, when I've finally decided to join the forces, everyone in Canada wants to join too. It seems like I just can't win.



From what I understand, Nursing Officers have an administrative rather than a patient-care role (at least in peacetime). Whether that's good or bad, is very subjective. It makes sense that more and more people are applying to be Officers in the CAF when you consider the benefits of doing so (free tuition, guaranteed job, salary, etc.). Keep in mind though that as a nurse in the civilian sector, you would be earning more than a nursing officer due to overtime, specializations, etc. By the time you were to reach the rank of Major in the military, you could be a Nurse Practitioner in the civilian sector earning over $100k/year. Of course if you also want the uniform, you can join the reserves.


----------



## jacobko

Just got a phone call today with an offer to CiviU for a signals officer. I initially applied as an EME officer, but declined my offer to go to RMC. I'll be heading to UBC next year studying electrical engineering, and I'll decide on monday whether I will be doing it through the CF   . There are still positions out there guys, just be patient.


----------



## aibou

I've received a phone call from the officer back in may, and accepted my ROTP offer to civi u route after completing high school. I had a competitive average (high 80's) during May, however my current average lies in low to mid 80's.
Is it possible for your ROTP  offer to be revoked if your final average is lower than the average you received ROTP offer with?


----------



## KerryBlue

My cousins ROTP acceptance was revoked last year. He applied to RMC as a pilot, was given an acceptance. Once his final marks were submitted they were significantly lower then his earlier marks and the revoked his acceptance.


----------



## Ajraddatz

n.bro199 said:
			
		

> Hello all, I was offered a position (which I later accepted) for infantry officer last Wed.  However the recruiter said that I would be at Kingston for a "Bachelor of/in Science" or some such phrasing. I asked him if that included engineering (what I applied for) and he said he wasn't sure but he thought so. The branch commander also didn't know for sure and no one has gotten back to me. Does anyone know anything about this, and if it isn't an engineering degree, is there any possible way I can transfer before FYOP starts? Thank you very in advance much for your help.



To the best of my knowledge it doesn't include engineering. I had a similar situation; I applied for a BA with a major in political science but my offer said BEng. Just ask the recruiters to fix it, and if they can't, the academic staff at RMC can without much of a problem. Just make sure you talk to your chain of command and get it sorted as soon as possible when there. Of course, I could be wrong about this - if the recruiters don't give you a definite answer you could ask when you get there and take action based on the answer.


----------



## StudentPilot23

Were his marks below the 75% minimum?


----------



## KerryBlue

StudentPilot23 said:
			
		

> Were his marks below the 75% minimum?



Yes they were. His overall average was low seventies


----------



## fruitflavor

I am in such a pinch.
Got an email saying that I've been offered a position for ROTP for civilian university. However I have yet to hear back from programs that is relevant to my job.  :facepalm:
one thing happens and other things don't. Time to give school calls i guess.


----------



## a.schamb

Got the call today, accepted for ROTP Pilot at RMC!!


----------



## StudentPilot23

Congrats man, well done!! See you in August


----------



## t.robichaud

I got my offer back in April with no enrollment date at the time. When I called my RC (Hamilton) the other week they said they were still doing selections for ROTP and no date had be decided yet. Is this normal and should I be worried at all?


----------



## StudentPilot23

If it makes you feel any better I got my enrolment dates just yesterday, so yours shouldn't be far behind! See you in August!


----------



## DAA

thinker54 said:
			
		

> I got my offer back in April with no enrollment date at the time. When I called my RC (Hamilton) the other week they said they were still doing selections for ROTP and no date had be decided yet. Is this normal and should I be worried at all?



Should be sometime around the middle of Jul.


----------



## htam_har

Morning all,

I just got my offer to RMC for ACSO, Aeronautical Engineering! See you all in Kingston


----------



## OraStendar

Hello, I applied to Pilot, EngO, and IntO, and passed Aircrew Selection with flying colours (no pun intended). 

I have two problems though that I believe adversely affected my application, the first being that when asked what my current classes were I put the classes I was taking the first semester when I applied instead of the whole year. Since I didn't record taking physics and chemistry second semester I was only eligible for Ba of Arts at RMC, even though I've been accepted into the Engineering program at Queen's University. My second problem is that I didn't apply for pilot initially because on the RMC calender it said that you were to apply in August in order to be eligible for pilot, and I didn't even consider it until the RC said I could select it at the last possible moment. Because of this I didn't complete Aircrew until the end of May. 

I just got a call that I have an interview set up for Signals Officer (they need to do an interview before I get the offer), something I'm really not sure that I want to get into. Now what I'm wondering is if it's at all possible to do ROTP for one year and do BMOQ and everything so I'm at least in the system, and then switch my trade over to pilot. Or would it be more advisable to just do a year of civvy university then apply again (but on time and correctly this round) for pilot.

tl;dr: Can you switch trades in ROTP?


----------



## JamesRM999

During the Ottawa enrollment ceremony on Tuesday, we were informed that of this year's 4000 applicants, there will be about 400 selections made. I figured I'd share the figure in case anyone is interested in how competitive ROTP really is.


----------



## macknightcr

To ease a lot of stresses:

1) You can change trades while in ROTP.  You go through the Base Personnel Selection Officer (BPSO), indidcate the trades you would wish to switch to, and go through basically the same process as enrolling.  The only caveat is that you have to complete BMOQ in order to do a Voluntary Occupational Transfer - Untrained (VOT-U).  I know because I went through and completed the process a few weeks ago.

2) While at RMC you can change academic programs (some easier than others).  If you want to get into Eng or a Science you need to get on top of that the moment you get to RMC for FYOP.  Going from ENG to Arts after a semester or a full year is pretty easy, but from Arts to ENG after that amount of time is almost impossible (unless you want to pay for an extra year).

3) You will get uniforms once you get to RMC, and you will be required to wear them at all times while in first year (yes that includes weekends at the bars).

4) Have fun while at RMC.  Don`t get bogged down by any negative attitudes about rules or anything else. You are going to a military school and sometimes things are going to be hard, or not work out exactly how you want it to. That`s life and what you are signing up for.  The school`s are awesome, and I had a great time while at both RMC and CMR.  It is what you make of it, and I hope that everyone going there has aperations to make it better.  That`s what every alumus wants to see when they come back for the Obstacle Course and Reunion Weekend.

It`s going to be an amazing experience.  Good luck, work hard, and develop in to the leader that will one day be in command of great men and women.  

TDV


----------



## Sovietpolarbear

It is time once again for a thread like this to pop-up because I think by now, it has become a yearly tradition. So post in here if you're applying to get into RMC for the 2015-2016 year along with questions, comments, concerns. 

I wish you all good luck! :camo:

I'm currently going into Gr. 12 this September, and I'm thinking of applying for either Infantry, Artillery, or Signals. I've also been an active leader in my school by being on student council, peer helper program, and I even ran a political party for the school's yearly presidential election. I lost, I don't know how that will look on my application if I put that down. Right now my average for Gr. 11 is around mid to high seventies, but I reached ahead in two Gr. 12 courses, and the average between those courses are low eighties.


----------



## LonNick

Hey there!

I am also going to be applying for the 2015-2016 year. I will try and keep up with the forum in the lead up and through the application process, so I hope to get to know everyone fairly well. 

A little about myself, I'm 17, currently going into grade 12 in Ontario, I have a low to mid 80 average in university prep courses, played AAA hockey, competitive soccer (in the summer), I have been working since I was 15 with a brief gap in employment between April 20 and now (I was in the process of switching departments but then took a break to work on an election campaign in Ontario), I'm going back to work now.

I am in the process of establishing a OPCYA council for youths to get more involved in politics. However I think it may be too political for RMC, but i could be wrong.

Anyway, nice to meet you and I wish the best to all!


----------



## mhkim0706

Hello army.ca!
My name is Terry Kim and I am 17 years old.
Since I was a little kid I've always wanted to be a pilot when I grew up.
After moving to Canada from Korea, I have thought of joining the military in hopes of getting a decent paying job, and have the job of my childhood.
Through some researching, I have found that there are lots of ways to join the military, as a ROTP, DEO, or RETP.

I am still curious as to what are the exact requirements to join the forces as a Regular Officer. 
I am a Canadian Citizen
As I already said, I am of 16 years of age.
However, I am not sure what kind of test a pre-enrollment test is. I am not sure what is involved in this test.
It is said on the website, that a minimum of 70% grades are required, however, when I visited the recruiter it was suggested that a 90% was recommended.
Questions about Academic Prerequisites.
It is said that I need the one year of pre-university in order to possess necessary academic qualifications. What does this mean?
Questions about university. 
I want to know what university courses I have to take in order to join the CF as a pilot. Whether I get accepted to a paid education, or not.
How would I choose a certain university to be paid for? As in, if I want to study at UBC with paid education, what procedure should I follow in order for this to happen?

Thank you for any kind of help you can give. I appreciate any kind of advice.
Extra info:I am currently in an Air Cadet program, would this affect my pilot career in any way?


----------



## The_Falcon

There are a myriad of threads and an official website, as well as recruiting centres.  Learn to search and utilize them.  Everything you have asked has been answered many times.


----------



## HeyJhon

Hi, I will apply for RMC of Saint-Jean-Sur-Le-Richelieu for next year. Actually, my grades are by the best of my class with 85% overall & a average of 12% above class's overall in secondary IV...I'm in a outdoor sport program at school with a lot of sport & scouting (so less academic class as science,mathematic,french... for more "physical education". I practice too many sports & work part-time,but I don't know why this would help me for admission. So, I initially thought is was pretty good...Until I come here with all you guys with 9X overall at school! Ahah. You guys are trully good, I wish you good luck!

For my part,I will apply for 1. Pilot 2. MARS.


----------



## DAA

Keep in mind, that if you plan on applying for ROTP this coming fall, your Grade 11 marks will weigh heavily on your application.  The absolute "standard" academic requirement for admission is an overall average of "75%" for completed courses.  Mandatory courses will include a Gr 12 pre-University English course completed or currently in progress and a Gr 11 pre-University Mathematics course both of which you MUST have a minimum "75%" average in respectively.

The above information is for entry to an "Arts undergrad-degree" program.  The admission requirements for a Science or Engineering undergrad-degree program will include additional "mandatory" courses.

If ROTP is your goal and you will be starting Gr 12 this coming fall, I would suggest that you initiate contact with your local CFRC and obtain additional information regarding academic entry requirements for ROTP which are associated with the occupation you wish to pursue in the CF.  This will allow you to arrange your Gr 12 courses accordingly and if necessary, upgrade the marks for any Gr 11 courses which are lacking.

Good luck to all!


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Grades, Grades ..Grades. 

No amount of EC and other excellent non academic part would take away the importance of grades. 

I am flying off to CMR in few days to start my journey.  Everyone in my batch who enrolled few weeks ago have all excellent grades mostly high 80s to low 90s in addition to strong ECs.


----------



## riverkayaker3

Thank you for your interest in this post.

I just graduated high school this June and will be entering an accredited engineering (Software engineering) program in September. My program requires a mandatory 16 months of co-ops/internships of software work on top of the 4 year program to receive the major. I do not have enough money to pay for my schooling but can at least pay for first and second term. I have also been interested in the military for some time and see it as an opportunity to have an adventure, pay for school and cross pollinate with my post secondary education. I have a few questions about signals officers and what they do because I really want to know if its worth it to do ROTP and being locked into a contract with a software engineering background. 

*1) Do you ever work with software at the coding level or is it just for civilians?*
*
2) I understand that cyber warfare capabilities are listed as one of the job descriptions. What does this mean, is it simply destroying an enemies radar dish with a missile. Or do you actually hack into their systems and ultimately leverage your software engineering education?*

*3) I understand there are other job descriptions including:*

    1) Purpose-designed, computer-based information systems that assist with battlefield command and control, reconnaissance and     surveillance, and target acquisition
    2) The full spectrum of radio systems
    3) Electronic warfare capabilities
    4) Cryptographic and communications- security capabilities

*Do any of these require skill and expertise in software engineering/programming?*

*4) A friend of mine who is from Israel says that the IDF has a unit known as unit 8200 that is a group of a few thousand cyber-warriors. Does Canada have anything like that, I understand there is CSIS/CSEC, but can a person from the army be moved to Canada's equivalent organization? *

Thank you,

RiverKayaker1


----------



## PuckChaser

You didn't need 2 posts, and underline on this one to ask these questions.

As well, a lot of the questions you're asking are on classified matters, especially cyber warfare. Actual details will be extremely scarce. There is a Communications and Electronics Branch subforum, with a whole lot of pages and some topics specifically on Signal Officers. I'd start reading those.


----------



## riverkayaker3

Are you sure this would be classified? I'm just asking if I can get exp in the military that can relate to my degree. Otherwise there will be a conflict with the 16 months of  co-ops I will have to take. I won't be able to graduate if I don't get work experience in my field. Ultimately, is becoming a signals officer related to my degree, or should I pick something else.


----------



## George Wallace

riverkayaker3 said:
			
		

> Are you sure this would be classified?



Some if it will be and you will have no need to know, unless you become a CAF member in one of those Trades.



			
				riverkayaker3 said:
			
		

> I'm just asking if I can get exp in the military that can relate to my degree. Otherwise there will be a conflict with the 16 months of  co-ops I will have to take. I won't be able to graduate if I don't get work experience in my field. Ultimately, is becoming a signals officer related to my degree, or should I pick something else.



At the sounds of it, you don't have a clear idea of what you are planning.  Do some more research and then contemplate what you want to do.


----------



## riverkayaker3

George Wallace said:
			
		

> At the sounds of it, you don't have a clear idea of what you are planning.  Do some more research and then contemplate what you want to do.



How should I be planning this? I'm going into University and have the opportunity to do ROTP for Signals Officer. I am deciding if it is worth it or not and whether it is related to software engineering.


----------



## George Wallace

riverkayaker3 said:
			
		

> How should I be planning this? I'm going into University and have the opportunity to do ROTP for Signals Officer. I am deciding if it is worth it or not and whether it is related to software engineering.



AS I SAID:  





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do some more research and then contemplate what you want to do.



You don't currently have any idea of what the requirements are to become a Signals Officer, nor what their occupational duties are, indicating that you have not done enough research into the matter.  If you can't accept that as a FACT, and are so immature that you award NEGATIVE MILNET POINTS for an answer that you don't like, you may have other issues that may preclude you from entering the CAF.


----------



## riverkayaker3

Sorry to bother you. I thought that this negative point scheme is for bringing in more competition, but there is no use to it. I will try to award your points back.


----------



## PuckChaser

riverkayaker3 said:
			
		

> Are you sure this would be classified?



Your entire question 2 would be classified material. As for question 3, Canada does not have the resources to have several thousand cyber-centric soldiers.

As an officer, you're a planner, and a leader. If you want to be writing code all day, I'm willing to bet there's extremely limited opportunities for you to complete your work experience for you to finish your degree. You'll spend most of your first few years in the CAF doing training, and not actually working in a unit.

If you're looking to get that work experience and assist the CAF, then look to CSEC, DRDC, or job openings for various projects that require software engineers.


----------



## George Wallace

riverkayaker3 said:
			
		

> Sorry to bother you. I thought that this negative point scheme is for bringing in more competition, but there is no use to it. I will try to award your points back.



Not worth the effort.   

Just do more research into the occupations that will offer you what you would like to do.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

Good luck to all the ROTP cadets reporting to St-Jean tomorrow.


----------



## OldCrow

> 1) Do you ever work with software at the coding level or is it just for civilians?



Ever?  Sure.  But it's rare.  There are a bare handful of positions at units like the Land Software Engineering Centre (LSEC) where actual coding might be done.  More likely, you would be involved in something more like engineering management in a Project Management office.  But, even those positions would probably be third or fourth postings - after you have already been trained, posted to Army field units and promoted to Capt.  At least, that's the ideal.  The CELE(Air) occupation is slightly more likely to go to projects earlier, but only slightly.



> 2) I understand that cyber warfare capabilities are listed as one of the job descriptions. What does this mean, is it simply destroying an enemies radar dish with a missile. Or do you actually hack into their systems and ultimately leverage your software engineering education?



Any discussion of Canada's cyber warfare capabilities, policies, strategies or tactics would most certainly be classified and subject to special access controls to boot.  Canada certainly does conduct computer network defence, as we are mandated to protect our networks and government information under the Financial Administration Act (FAA).



> 3) I understand there are other job descriptions including:
> 
> 1) Purpose-designed, computer-based information systems that assist with battlefield command and control, reconnaissance and surveillance, and target acquisition
> 2) The full spectrum of radio systems
> 3) Electronic warfare capabilities
> 4) Cryptographic and communications- security capabilities
> 
> Do any of these require skill and expertise in software engineering/programming?



The ideal is to have every Signal officer hold a degree in Computer, Software or Electrical (Comms) Engineering, because you will be establishing, maintaining and fighting command and control systems and need to understand how to best do those tasks.  You will not (except in those very few jobs noted above) be writing or maintaining the code for those systems.  To make it a bit clearer, although the degrees I mentioned are the ideal, almost any engineering or analytical science degree is acceptable.



> 4) A friend of mine who is from Israel says that the IDF has a unit known as unit 8200 that is a group of a few thousand cyber-warriors. Does Canada have anything like that, I understand there is CSIS/CSEC, but can a person from the army be moved to Canada's equivalent organization?



If you have the skills and aptitudes for defensive cyber operations...but the skills and aptitudes required for cyber operations are not the same skills and aptitudes required for general software engineering.  There's some overlap...but the mindsets and approaches to problems are different.  Sometimes radically different.

On a more general note, the vast majority of ROTP Signal Officers go through RMCC.  If you want to do this Co-op program, you are far better off doing it and then joining as a DEO officer.  Since the obligatory service calculations for officers are also based on the length of the subsidized education program, I'm not sure how the Co-op periods would be calculated...are they subsidized?  Do you normally get paid during the Co-op (usually not permitted on the military side to have other "jobs")?  As others have noted, you likely have more research to do, and not just on what the job of a Signal Officer is exactly.


----------



## shortym

Good day,

As of August 1st I'm officially a regular force member, I just transferred over from the reserves. I'm looking for any information you can share that would be beneficial to me as a new member. Also is there anything that I should ensure gets done? I'm currently in the ROTP program and so far I haven't received any information. For example, I was just informed that my Provincial health card is no longer valid and that I acquire the Canadian Forces blue cross card. I have no idea how to even get this process started. 
Anyways if there is anything else you think I should be informed of, please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## sarahsmom

I will only speak to the Health Card, and let others fill you in on Reg Force tips and tricks with their vast knowledge.

As a Reg Force member you are now covered under Blue Cross. So when you go to the ER/hospital you give them your Blue Cross number (which is your service with the first letter replaced by an M). No card required. That being said, some hospitals want to see a card. If you check in with your local MIR, the billing clerk should be able to request one for you.

From this point, you should NOT be going to a civvy doctor/clinic with prior approval from the MIR. There are exceptions, like middle of the night/weekend emergencies. These are fine for you to go to the local ER. But your doctor is now the MO/PA at the MIR. And if you do visit the ER, you need to check in with the MIR the next possible day (at least a phone call to advise them of events).


----------



## PMedMoe

paleomedic said:
			
		

> From this point, you should NOT be going to a civvy doctor/clinic without prior approval from the MIR. There are exceptions, like middle of the night/weekend emergencies.



FTFY.   

Also, in addition to the Blue Cross card, make sure you get one for medical care outside of Canada.  Those you can usually pick up at the MIR/CDU/BHosp.


----------



## sarahsmom

Thank you. 
I shouldn't reply to posts before I've had coffee.


----------



## shortym

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I'll head to the MIR ASAP to get this taken care of!


----------



## yoaa2

A few heads up to the people who want to apply to RMC for 2015/2016.

I got accepted to RMC this year and I voluntarily released 3 days after getting to Kingston. 
It wasn't that hard, but I am a very independent person and I've been living on my own since my 16Th birthday, so I really didn't enjoy to be treated like a prisoner.  
Anyway, I also I didn't get the job I wanted, so I didn't  see the point in going through Basic training + FYOP (First year orientation program = hell)  to do something I didn't even want to. 

The point is, you must be very motivated to join RMC. Lots of kids in my group were planning on coming here since they started high school. If you have doubts, don't apply. it will be hell and at the beginning of your second year, if you decide to leave, you will have to reimburse a lot of money (I believe it is 53 000$ after the 4 years)  

Also, on my first few days here, some current RMC students told us to f.u.c.k off before it was too late.  I've only met a few students who were happy to be there... two out of about 10. (By the way the instructors are using swears as a form of punctuation. You better get used to it) 

Plus I was told that education-wise, it is very general. If you are applying for the "free university" it doesn't worth it. You have to go through too much shit for it. 

Please, follow your dreams, that's all that really matters. If you are motivated to do military career and that you don't mind the yelling, the short nights, the stress and the physical training, please go ahead and apply, they will be more than happy to recruit you. 

However, if you have any doubts and that you are doing it for the free university, please, do not apply, as you won't enjoy yourself here. You don't want to be stuck doing a job you don't like for 10-13 years for the sake of your mental health and happiness. 

_That being said, to do small description of myself, I got accepted as a Naval Combat Systems Engineering. I got my offer on June 9Th (I submitted my application the VERY last day as the military lost my first application.) I graduated with an overall average of 94.7% and I was working and going to school full time. ( I was living on my own, so I had to pay for everything) French is my first language, and I learned (and I am still learning) English for a year and a half now. _


----------



## DavidComeau

I've browsed the forum and felt that my situation didn't fit in other topics.

The plan: This fall, I'll be attending Wilfrid Laurier University in Ontario studying Honours Criminology for 2014-2018. I have my CFAT at the recruiting centre in Hamilton on August 28th for  PRes Infantry. My plan (hopefully) is after a year of being a reservist, become an officer with ROTP and stay at Laurier for the remainder three years. I wouldn't mind going to RMC , I just would prefer Laurier U. The trade I'd apply for for ROTP would Military Police Officer or Infantry Officer. 

The predicament: I was never really good at math. I'm not too sure if my math marks will GREATLY hinder my ability to Component transfer or Voluntary release from reserves and enrol in ROTP immediately after. ( I saw the VR and quick enrolment on the forum ) Here are my grades ..

Math what I'm worried about:
Mathematics of Data Management 12U - 66  
Functions 11U - 50 (what I'm worried about)

My other U and M level courses which are decent

World Issues: A Geographic Analysis 12U- 75
Business Leadership: Management Fundamentals 12 M- 84  (Not sure if they count M level courses)
English 12U- 70
Canadian and International Law 12U- 73
Exercise Science 12U - 71
Exploring Health Care 12M- 86 (Not sure if they count M level courses)


My non academic portion:

Qualified Basic Para 
Bronze Duke Of Edinburgh's Award   ( going to send in Gold when I'm done)
300 hours of community service
Army Cadets for 4.5 years ( RSM of my unit for 1.5 years) 
Had many part time jobs
Arthur Currie Memorial Prize ( fundraised $5000 for the Vimy Ridge Foundation ) 


Questions:

1) Is my 12U Data Management (66%) course going to take priority over the Functions 11U (50%)?
2) Is the ROTP acceptance for Civ U and RMC going to combine my marks after half a year at Laurier and my High school? If not, are they going to take the High school or just Laurier? Should I be worried about my Math marks? 
3) If my math marks from high school are taken in account after starting at a Civ U, should I try to counteract the low marks by taking classes at Laurier?
4) Just to clarify , If I'm a private switching to ROTP , I will get paid to as the initial Ocdt pay just like everyone else? OR will my time in PRes affect my pay ? 
5) Add on to the previous point, I've been told after having a certain amount of time in Cadets, you get a 6 month advancement in pay. Is this true, and can it be applied to my ROTP ?
6) Should I just wait the year and not do reserves and just apply for ROTP? 
7) When should I apply for ROTP if I continue with the reserves to allow sufficient time?



Anything and all input is greatly appreciated , thank you for your time!

Comeau


----------



## DAA

http://army.ca/forums/threads/115702/post-1319118.html#msg1319118

Minimum of 75% in a Gr 11 pre-University Mathematics Course.  Your Gr 12 Math marks can override this and so can University Level "Advanced" Math courses.

You can do the "math" yourself.  Take your Gr 10-12 highschool marks, add them up and average them out.  If the avg is less than 75%, or you don't have the 75% minimum for the Math and English requirements, you are pretty much done.


----------



## curious22

To those who are applying. I wouldn't let a person who saw RMC as a prison (after 3 days) get you down. It is hard, it is meant to be hard same as basic training. I remember years ago when I did basic I felt like releasing. A lot of us did, I can't think of anyone who enjoyed it. However after the training curve is over, life in the forces is not like basic (at least it wasn't for me) and ended up as a fun and rewarding career.

The point here is when you go, hope for the best, prepare for the worst and take what you get. It always gets better after the training side is over.

One important reminder, it will be easier if you can get yourself in the best physical condition that you can.


----------



## Deleted member 59086

I got rejected for this year and I'm going to apply again, what are the requirements for first year University students trying to get in? Is it even possible?


----------



## military123

curious22 said:
			
		

> To those who are applying. I wouldn't let a person who saw RMC as a prison (after 3 days) get you down. It is hard, it is meant to be hard same as basic training. I remember years ago when I did basic I felt like releasing. A lot of us did, I can't think of anyone who enjoyed it. However after the training curve is over, life in the forces is not like basic (at least it wasn't for me) and ended up as a fun and rewarding career.
> 
> The point here is when you go, hope for the best, prepare for the worst and take what you get. It always gets better after the training side is over.
> 
> One important reminder, it will be easier if you can get yourself in the best physical condition that you can.



I'd like to second that. I've completed my first year at RMC (In full disclosure I spent my first year at CMR but will be spending the rest of my time at RMCC) and can honestly say that it's all been worth it. The program isn't meant to be easy, and everyone struggles at some point. Many a day on FYOP or Basic you'll wake up and wonder how you got there and you could well consider quitting, some do. 

In my opinion however the rewards have been many. Completing the obstacle course; receiving your college coin; and graduating from your basic training are all memories that will last a lifetime. Not to mention the friends that I've made already have been many, and we'll always share a special bond having done so much together.

Don't let one individual's bad experience put you down. If you're hardworking and up for a challenge then I can think of no better place than RMC.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## vaprisk

My son is right now doing orientation at St Jean with 2 more weeks to go before obstacle and badging ceremony.  He is in touch with us every alternate day/few times daily when ever his phone was given to him. He always sounded confident in spite of short nights, intense drills and practices, lots of personal chores. He expected them tough and was well prepared to face the challenges. Classes are starting today and everyone got their wifi and laptops/phones given back to them for good since yesterday. He said although the commands and instructions sound tough, he can see a lot of respect underneath them.  In nutshell, he is enjoying his independence and freedom away from home.(lol) and when I asked him whether he feel it is like prison, he asked back what is wrong with me and how did I get that notion.  So folks, if you want to go to RMC, do your home work, be prepared for the challenges and you will not find it harsh.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

Like vaprisk my son too is at St-Jean; when we've spoken to him he's sounded upbeat and doesn't regret his choice at all. Even being thrown in the deep end on day 1 as course senior didn't faze him, he seems to be adopting an "adapt and overcome" attitude and sounds ever more confident each time we speak. Good luck to all at St-Jean and I look forward to seeing you overcome the Obstacle Course!


----------



## KJ465

I applied. 
I'm 28 and have been a Police Officer with the RCMP for 5 years. A reservist for 12 years (infantry MCpl) and I deployed to Afghanistan in 2007 with 2RCR. I feel I'm still young and want to try something new so maybe this is it. 

KJ


----------



## jakuiken

I will also be applying, for my trades I am applying for INT, MPO, and sigs officer. I have wanted to attend rmc since the beginning of highschool and graduated June 2013. Since I have been working I decided this is what I really want to do so I'm going to go for it!
I was in sea cadets when I was younger and attending the gunnery summer training program, I have attained my silver duke of Edinburgh award, took IB English, worked full time through highschool, have been very involved in music/band in highschool and have ridden horses competitively for 5 years. I also have done various positions involving voluteering and have had leadership roles within the workplace. I graduated with an 89% average.
Is there anything else I should do in this following year other than continuing to work full time and ride that would greatly increase my chances of being accepted?
Also would a degree in military psych at rmc lead to those trades? 
Thankyou!


----------



## oflittlel

Hi guys, I've been selected for 2014-2015 ROTP Program back in June and came back from the orientation program at CFLRS few days ago. I revisited this forum to help you guys out (especially Civvi U applicants) with your application process and questions regarding ROTP program. With no background in cadets or relationship with CF members, I found this forum very helpful. Of course, not everything posted here are true and some infos are outdated, but use this site as an aid and visit recruitment centre at your own convenience. Anyways, I graduated from high school this year, and will be attending Civvi U in a week or two. Feel free to ask Good luck!


----------



## jakuiken

Applications open up tomorrow!!  :nod:


----------



## jmaxwell

I plan on applying to RMC/ROTP for the 2015-2016 year, my grades range from the high seventies to the low nineties, except in math. Would a grade lower than 75 in math eliminate my chances for RMC entirely? (I'd be applying for an arts degree)

Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DAA

jmaxwell said:
			
		

> I plan on applying to RMC/ROTP for the 2015-2016 year, my grades range from the high seventies to the low nineties, except in math. Would a grade lower than 75 in math eliminate my chances for RMC entirely? (I'd be applying for an arts degree)
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated



As I posted previously at the top of this thread   "Mandatory courses will include a Gr 12 pre-University English course completed or currently in progress and a Gr 11 pre-University Mathematics course both of which you MUST have a minimum "75%" average in respectively."

So if you do not have the required 75% in both those areas, then it makes no difference what your other marks are.


----------



## jakuiken

Jmaxwell I am in the exact same predicament as you are, so am in the process of upgrading my math mark and I indicated so on my application!


----------



## Spong

I am just waiting for my college transcripts to come in and then I will be applying. 

Would anyone happen to know a rough timeline of when we'll hear back and (if we're accepted) when basic training would fit in before classes start?

Also, is it always a September start?


----------



## DAA

Spong said:
			
		

> I am just waiting for my college transcripts to come in and then I will be applying.
> Would anyone happen to know a rough timeline of when we'll hear back and (if we're accepted) when basic training would fit in before classes start?
> Also, is it always a September start?



You're going to need your High School transcripts as well!

Once you apply and if you meet the academic standards and occupational requirements, your application will be processed.  If you manage to make it through to Merit Listing, you generally are not notified of acceptance/selection until late Apr or early May 15.  Classes always start in Sep.

Good luck!


----------



## jeremy1995

I just sent my application. My average grade for secondary (Quebec) is 77%, but i will get my Cegep diploma in december with an average of +/- 80%. Do you know if they refuse a lot of people with those grades?


----------



## Master Corporal Steven

Good day,

If anyone is experiencing difficulties accessing the link contained within the email received after your submission of your online application for the Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) directing you to the Royal Military College of Canada (RMCC) portal for submission of required documents and questionnaire you are not alone.

There is a technical issue with the link embedded within the email which is currently being worked on. The link is correct and to access the link you will need to copy the link from your email received and paste it into your web browser for it to work.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

I actually have a bit of a special situation and despite talking with recruiters more and more things keep popping up on me which I will likely have to do if I get selected to move on with the application process.

Currently, I am in High School in the greater Houston area of Texas and have submitted an application for ROTP via the Forces.ca website. I am a Canadian citizen, although I am living in Texas and going to High School on a Visa. I have taken my SAT reasoning and discovered recently that I need Math I and Literature subject tests taken as well. I have signed up to take these two in October and will have my scores rushed if needed. I also heard that if I send in my transcript I have to have it essentially "converted" before I give it to the forces.

So, I have two questions.

a.) What other requirements do I need to know about as an international student applying for ROTP?

b.) Just how competitive will I be amongst other applicants based on grades (or marks)/ extra-curricular activities/ fitness? 

MOS's applied for
1.)Pilot 2.) Infantry 3.) Armored Officer

Currently in Texas, I go to an incredibly competitive high school and am actually in the bottom quarter among my peers (I'm not sure if class ranking is even relevant for the application, excuse me if it isn't). I currently have grades which range from 85-95% and have taken quite a few AP classes, which are on par with IB I believe. I am in NJROTC, which is a US Navy military program and am part of the Command Staff (5 Cadets) and have been to numerous state competitions, etc for the program. I am also in DECA, which is a business club and have competed for Finance competitions at the national/ international level. I do tons of volunteering for the school and community, I believe I went over 200 hours recently. 
I can give a letters of recommendation as well I believe, one being from a recently retired US Navy Captain (0-6, just below Rear Admiral Lower Half) and from a US Congressman who is also retired from the Navy. My physical fitness is also very good, I can do 80+ pushups before beginning to lose form and 80+ situps in 60 seconds. I run 1.5 miles (2.4 KM) close to 9 minutes and can do 18 full extension pullups (palms facing outward).

So, with all these, how competitive will I be? and what other requirements will I need to fulfill once receiving the call from the recruiters? I am aware of the interview, medical exam, CFAT, and fitness test. I also have spoken to the recruiters in Calgary, so I am not completely blind on what to do, but I can't see them most of the time as I am at school in Texas.

Thank you in advance for any constructive comments and information.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

How many separate trips will I need to take to the CFRC for testing and interviews? 
I'm currently living in Texas as a High School student so it would be good to know how many flights I will need to take to complete the application process.

If anyone wants to help a bit further I put the link for my other thread below.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116313.0.html


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

jeremy1995 said:
			
		

> I just sent my application. My average grade for secondary (Quebec) is 77%, but i will get my Cegep diploma in december with an average of +/- 80%. Do you know if they refuse a lot of people with those grades?



Well from what I understand they are looking for well-rounded people to become officers. You don't necessarily need all A's to get in, but it certainly is something that will help a candidate. Now grades are not everything, as they take in to account your physical fitness, extra-curricular activities, and overall aptitude through the tests and interview. I'm getting all this info from a recruiter a spoke to over the summer so I believe I am correct.


----------



## HeyJhon

Finally, I sent my application for Saint-Jean.

Choices: 1. MARS 2. Armoured Officer 3. Infantry

grade overall: 85%, 12% higher than the group average.

Extracurricular: Lot of sport, martial art, training... Contrariwise, I have never been involved in any community project or had any leadership activity. I don't if this will kill my application, I hope not.

Oh, and do someone know how many slots are open for MARS/Armoured/Infantry this year at Saint-Jean? It will change nothing to my application but I am curious. 

Have a nice day and good luck everyone.


----------



## jwtg

This whole post is terrible.



			
				yoaa2 said:
			
		

> I got accepted to RMC this year and I voluntarily released 3 days after getting to Kingston.


Pretty much speaks for itself, in terms of your expertise on the matter at hand.



> It wasn't that hard, but I am a very independent person and I've been living on my own since my 16Th birthday, so I really didn't enjoy to be treated like a prisoner.
> Anyway, I also I didn't get the job I wanted, so I didn't  see the point in going through Basic training + FYOP (First year orientation program = hell)  to do something I didn't even want to.


Although excessively dramatic, there is a grain of truth here.  If you're not in a MOSID that you'll enjoy, the hardship simply won't be worth it.


> Also, on my first few days here, some current RMC students told us to f.u.c.k off before it was too late.  I've only met a few students who were happy to be there... two out of about 10.


You got there in early August and left three days later.  At that point, I'm willing to bet that the *vast* majority of RMC students were either away on summer training (as happens for all ROTP students) or on leave.  Need I inform you of how miniscule your sample data is?  Including what....second language training students?  Holding platoon?  If this was enough to sway you one way or the other, you are far too impressionable.


> (By the way the instructors are using swears as a form of punctuation. You better get used to it)


Watch 'Basic Up' on youtube; swearing is not unique to RMC.  In fact, especially if you're army, you'll find that the language used by instructors at RMC is quite tame compared to other places.


> Plus I was told that education-wise, it is very general. If you are applying for the "free university" it doesn't worth it. You have to go through too much crap for it.


You were told?  By who?  Your tiny sample of students?  You spent 0 hours in academic classes at RMC.  What you didn't factor in is the strong reputation RMC academic programs have, the success of RMC students at academic, engineering, and other competitions, and the rare benefits of RMC like a very low instructor to student ratio (much lower at RMC than most other universities, meaning that you actually learn from your profs instead of TAs).


> Please, follow your dreams, that's all that really matters. If you are motivated to do military career and that you don't mind the yelling, the short nights, the stress and the physical training, please go ahead and apply, they will be more than happy to recruit you.


 And I'll add that, if your dreams include studying at RMC, ignore everything that yoaa2 had to say here.


> However, if you have any doubts and that you are doing it for the free university, please, do not apply, as you won't enjoy yourself here. You don't want to be stuck doing a job you don't like for 10-13 years for the sake of your mental health and happiness.


 Again, a grain of truth, but you don't have nearly enough ammunition to back your claim that people won't enjoy their time at RMC simply because you didn't enjoy your five minutes.


----------



## Chelomo

You put the matter eloquently jwtg, but I'll simply say that as far as pure academic reputation goes, RMC has declined in the last decade or so. However, while it might not have the academic standing of McGill or other Canadian universities, simply studying at RMC is a leg up in your future career, if you intend to stick around after your mandatory service period. It also has the benefit of throwing you into a military environment for the duration of your degree, so you'll learn a lot of stuff. I personally attend Civvy U, but the folks that attended RMC or CMR St-Jean on my BMOQ platoon loved it and mostly had good things to say about it.


----------



## dammon500

Hello guys, 

I'm also applying for ROTP 2015-2016,

Im 21 years old, a bit older than most applicants.  Was not able to apply since i was not a citizen of Canada. Currently a Seneca college student (on my last year will be graduating April 2015) in Police foundation with a GPA of 3.7 and highschool average of 86% with all sciences math and ofcourse english.

The only thing that is stopping me from handing in my application is that I'm currently not sure if I should go for NCM MP after graduation or study a Criminology degree at a civvy U and try for MP Officer.

From what I understand, they only accept a few MPO candidates for ROTP. Did anyone check or talked to their recruitment offocer how many they are accepting this year if at all? 

If anyone else are applying for civvy u or are in their post secondary education and applying, please share your application process! 

Best of luck for all applicants!


----------



## MuddyCross

Hi there,

I am a 17 years old female grade 12 student who applied to the forces on September 29, 2014. I selected the ROTP option and am intending to study history at RMC to become a logistics officer (preferably in the army). My grade 11 overall average was 85%. My English mark however was lower than 75% (it was 73%). Also, I took mixed math (MCF3M1) and I got an 85% in that course. My questions are, can I use my grade 12 English mark over my grade 11 one, and does my math credit count. That is my only M credit, everything else is university.

I have put all my eggs in one basket, so I need this to work out  

Muddy


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I'm sorry I can't help with your specific answer however, as good life advice, do NOT stand around with the "one basket" option, just in case.


----------



## MuddyCross

I couldn't see myself going anywhere else and that is why I say "all my eggs are in one basket". RMC is the only place I want to go. If I do not get in this year, God forbid, I will apply next year and the year after that. It is my dream school.


----------



## George Wallace

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> I couldn't see myself going anywhere else and that is why I say "all my eggs are in one basket". RMC is the only place I want to go. If I do not get in this year, God forbid, I will apply next year and the year after that. It is my dream school.



And when you are ninety-nine?


----------



## MuddyCross

I'll be dead..? Like obviously I am going to be realistic with myself. If I do not get in the first year I am going to go to another university, but I am going to continue to try and transfer over.


----------



## MuddyCross

I just want to know if I can use my Grade 12 English instead of my grade 11 mark and if my MCF3M1 math counts as a university math.


----------



## MAJONES

> I just want to know if I can use my Grade 12 English instead of my grade 11 mark and if my MCF3M1 math counts as a university math.



The best person to answer that is the registrar at RMC.  Give them a call, you should be able to find their number on the RMC website.

Having said that; A historian with weak math skills may not make the best LogO (Most of the LogOs that I have met have had a Bussiness Admin background).  Are you dead set on being a LogO or are you dead set on taking history?  It may work out that you can do both, but it may not.  You might want to do a bit more digging on which MOSIDs and academic programs are available.


----------



## MuddyCross

I 100% want to take history. I am open to any trait. Logistics was one that was proposed to me and that is why I put it down on my application. But I also selected Training Development Officer.


----------



## DAA

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I am a 17 years old female grade 12 student who applied to the forces on September 29, 2014. I selected the ROTP option and am intending to study history at RMC to become a logistics officer (preferably in the army). My grade 11 overall average was 85%. My English mark however was lower than 75% (it was 73%). Also, I took mixed math (MCF3M1) and I got an 85% in that course. My questions are, can I use my grade 12 English mark over my grade 11 one, and does my math credit count. That is my only M credit, everything else is university.
> 
> I have put all my eggs in one basket, so I need this to work out
> 
> Muddy



Here you go ---->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/115702/post-1319118.html#msg1319118

Also. a BA in History, is NOT an acceptable undergrad degree to become a Logistics Officer.


----------



## DAA

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> I actually have a bit of a special situation and despite talking with recruiters more and more things keep popping up on me which I will likely have to do if I get selected to move on with the application process.
> 
> Currently, I am in High School in the greater Houston area of Texas and have submitted an application for ROTP via the Forces.ca website. I am a Canadian citizen, although I am living in Texas and going to High School on a Visa. I have taken my SAT reasoning and discovered recently that I need Math I and Literature subject tests taken as well. I have signed up to take these two in October and will have my scores rushed if needed. I also heard that if I send in my transcript I have to have it essentially "converted" before I give it to the forces.
> 
> So, I have two questions.
> 
> a.) What other requirements do I need to know about as an international student applying for ROTP?
> b.) Just how competitive will I be amongst other applicants based on grades (or marks)/ extra-curricular activities/ fitness?
> 
> MOS's applied for
> 1.)Pilot 2.) Infantry 3.) Armored Officer
> 
> Currently in Texas, I go to an incredibly competitive high school and am actually in the bottom quarter among my peers (I'm not sure if class ranking is even relevant for the application, excuse me if it isn't). I currently have grades which range from 85-95% and have taken quite a few AP classes, which are on par with IB I believe. I am in NJROTC, which is a US Navy military program and am part of the Command Staff (5 Cadets) and have been to numerous state competitions, etc for the program. I am also in DECA, which is a business club and have competed for Finance competitions at the national/ international level. I do tons of volunteering for the school and community, I believe I went over 200 hours recently.
> I can give a letters of recommendation as well I believe, one being from a recently retired US Navy Captain (0-6, just below Rear Admiral Lower Half) and from a US Congressman who is also retired from the Navy. My physical fitness is also very good, I can do 80+ pushups before beginning to lose form and 80+ situps in 60 seconds. I run 1.5 miles (2.4 KM) close to 9 minutes and can do 18 full extension pullups (palms facing outward).
> 
> So, with all these, how competitive will I be? and what other requirements will I need to fulfill once receiving the call from the recruiters? I am aware of the interview, medical exam, CFAT, and fitness test. I also have spoken to the recruiters in Calgary, so I am not completely blind on what to do, but I can't see them most of the time as I am at school in Texas.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any constructive comments and information.



Okay, here are answers to the "highlighted" portions of your question above.

1.  If you are applying for ROTP, there is NO requirement for you to obtain an Academic Credential Assessment prior to submitting your high school transcripts;  and

2.  ROTP applicants, who are currently attending high school in the US, MUST complete their SAT's and these results must be included when you upload your documents to the RMC Portal.


----------



## MuddyCross

What could I do with a history degree than? I was told that would be my best option..  ???


----------



## DAA

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> What could I do with a history degree than? I was told that would be my best option..  ???



Who told you that?


----------



## MuddyCross

multiple students and a professor


----------



## Loachman

Students and professor where?

And by "trait", do you mean "trade"?

The correct term is "Occupation". Prior to that all-rank term, Officers had "classifications" and NCMs had trades.


----------



## zzaroc

Hi everyone,

I'm currently in my second year at the University of Western Ontario. I'm in the Commercial Aviation Management flight program.

I just recently applied for the ROTP program (Pilot). I was planning on applying earlier but I was convinced not to by my family as they're willing to pay for my schooling and don't want me to commit to such a long term in the forces. However, now I'm pretty much certain that this is the path I want to take.

I had a 90+ average in high school, lots of extra curriculars, peak physical condition. Currently Vice-President of one of the largest student groups on campus. 

I did my Type 1 air medical and my medical examiner said that I'm exactly what the forces look for in a candidate (20-13 vision, above average hearing, etc.)

The only problem is that I completely bombed first year university and had like a 70% overall average. Will my university grades have a huge impact on my chances of getting accepted?

Thanks


----------



## The_Falcon

soccerplayer131 said:
			
		

> The following trades are available to applicants with a BA in History - MARS, Arty, Inf, Armd, Pilot, AEC, and MPO. All of these occupations' specific education requirement is "Most degree programmes". There are no occupations which specifically list a History degree as an acceptable program.
> 
> Reference: http://www.kingsown.ca/Old%20Site/ROTP%20Quest%20Part%201_en.pdf



I would caution against using that document as reference since it was put out 9 YEARS ago.  Recruiting regularly updates their documents...Webmasters for Reserve unit websites....not so much. 

And since the OP asked for and received a reply in the Ask a Recruiter section, this thread is redundant and shall be locked now.


----------



## durhamcadet1

How has the application progress for ROTP been going for you so far? For an application submitted mid September an email has been received to confirm that a suitability review is underway. Has anyone had their aptitude test, medical exam or interview yet?
I have seen from last years postings that many September-October applications did not proceed to the follow up tests for many months due to the transition to the online application system. It has also been encouraging to see that most officer trades have recently been listed as "now hiring" on the forces.ca web site, but I'm not sure if that impacts the ROTP allocations.


----------



## HeyJhon

Same as you. I sent my application to CMR Saint-Jean in September and since, nothing. But, I am not worry, they must have a lot of applications.


EDIT:But, is it normal that I didn't receive a confirmation Email/letter? When I check the statue of my application on forces.ca, there is absolutely nothing when I click on "View Confirmation Letter".


----------



## durhamcadet1

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> But, is it normal that I didn't receive a confirmation Email/letter?



Not sure how you applied? This is how my process has gone so far. It has been done all on-line.
Shortly after the original application was filled out at the forces.ca application page, a link was received with a copy of the ROTP/RETP academic questionnaire and information how to upload the completed questionnaire and school transcript. Then an acknowledgment page was displayed confirming that the questionnaire and transcript were uploaded successfully to the Royal Military College of Canada. A second confirmation came a couple of days later to say that the file has been opened and review had begun. I hope that this helps you.


----------



## Savoie

sky888 said:
			
		

> HI, I'm new to this forum. I have a question about ROTP nursing officer positions for the year of 2014-2015. On the CF website, it shows  hiring but not in demand. My aptitude test score is average for the officer rank, but the lady who did my interview ended up gave me a good score over all. I'm female, 26, I don't drink, don't smoke, never did any drugs in my life, wear glasses, my medical exam went smooth ( the lady called me boring, because I never had any broken bones). I speak three languages fluently. I'm in my second year of Nursing (Sciences infirmière) in a civil university. My grade average in university is 77, average of B+. Does anyone know how many are they hiring this year (2014) for that position   ?
> 
> Thanks everyone.




how is your application going? im a registered nurse looking for support


----------



## HeyJhon

OK, I just didn't receive yet the second confirmation message. I hope I did all right.


----------



## DAA

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> OK, I just didn't receive yet the second confirmation message. I hope I did all right.



If you didn't receive the 2nd email, which provides both the link to the RMC Portal and your Applicant ID #, then you may have done something wrong.

The RMC Portal Link and information can be found here, under "ROTP"  ----->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#tab2

The link is of NO use, unless you have your Applicant ID number.


----------



## HeyJhon

DAA said:
			
		

> If you didn't receive the 2nd email, which provides both the link to the RMC Portal and your Applicant ID #, then you may have done something wrong.
> 
> The RMC Portal Link and information can be found here, under "ROTP"  ----->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#tab2
> 
> The link is of NO use, unless you have your Applicant ID number.



No, I receive this one,completed the form on this link and sent my school reports cards, I get to the page where they say that I sent all the documents successfully, then nothing. I didn't receive anything else at this point, so I don't know if my application has been look at, denied or whatever could have happen to it. When I look at my profile on Forces.ca, I don't have any confirmation letter for my application.

By the way, I tried hard to be understandable on this post but I understand you may have difficult, in that case, sorry.


----------



## DAA

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> No, I receive this one,completed the form on this link and sent my school reports cards, I get to the page where they say that I sent all the documents successfully, then nothing. I didn't receive anything else at this point, so I don't know if my application has been look at, denied or whatever could have happen to it. When I look at my profile on Forces.ca, I don't have any confirmation letter for my application.
> 
> By the way, I tried hard to be understandable on this post but I understand you may have difficult, in that case, sorry.



Okay then, so if you did receive the email with the link, completed the questionnaire, uploaded your transcripts/questionnaire and have confirmation of the successful upload, then now you wait until your uploads have been reviewed.  At this point in time, if you haven't been contacted within 30 days of a confirmed upload, then you need to contact your local CFRC.

Seems like you're on the right track so far.


----------



## vaprisk

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> No, I receive this one,completed the form on this link and sent my school reports cards, I get to the page where they say that I sent all the documents successfully, then nothing. I didn't receive anything else at this point, so I don't know if my application has been look at, denied or whatever could have happen to it. When I look at my profile on Forces.ca, I don't have any confirmation letter for my application.
> 
> By the way, I tried hard to be understandable on this post but I understand you may have difficult, in that case, sorry.



You will receive the decision when it is made. Until then, just keep your fingers crossed. At the most, you can call and find out it has been received.


----------



## DAA

vaprisk said:
			
		

> At the most, you can call and find out it has been received.



Call who, his CFRC?  The CFRC is not even involved in the process yet.


----------



## vaprisk

If CFRC is not in yet, then waiting is the only option, right.


----------



## HeyJhon

Got it, thank you.


----------



## DAA

vaprisk said:
			
		

> If CFRC is not in yet, then waiting is the only option, right.



That's about all you can do for now.  If you do contact them, the best they could say is "We are waiting for the RMC results."  The review process shouldn't take more than 2 weeks from the time you upload the required documents to RMC.  After the review is completed, your local CFRC should be notified of the results and you should also receive another email instructing you to contact your local CFRC for further processing.  

But once you do complete the upload to RMC and receive the confirmation receipt.  I wouldn't wait any more than 25-30 days, after which, you need to contact your local CFRC to have them find out what is going on.


----------



## Infantryman2b

My NCM infantry file was just closed. So now im going to see if the forces will mold me into what there looking for at RMC (St. Jean first though for a prep year). I applied yesterday for infantry officer ROTP. My high school marks werent good due to endless bad teen choices. But I believe im a good leader and it doesnt always come down to academics. Hopefully they give me a shot.


----------



## Loachman

"What you believe" is not one of the selection criteria.

Academics, on the other hand...


----------



## durhamcadet1

DAA said:
			
		

> The review process shouldn't take more than 2 weeks from the time you upload the required documents to RMC.  After the review is completed, your local CFRC should be notified of the results and you should also receive another email instructing you to contact your local CFRC for further processing.



Thank you DAA for the clarification. It was 12 working days after uploading the application the questionnaire for the email to arrive asking to contact the local CFRC for further processing. The email arrived this week.  ;D One step at a time!


----------



## Infantryman2b

Yeah I second guessed myself and when I received the email this morning, I emailed the address that was there to change it from ROTP to NCM. If its as competitive as I've been reading I dont want to waste any more time. Its been long enough.


----------



## Epelix

Hey guys. I'm very sorry for being a hassle but can someone please help me out how I'm supposed to apply for ROTP this year? I always had the intention of applying for ROTP but never got around finding out how to apply. I feel like I'm already behind schedule compared to most of you because I didn't get any paperwork ready or finished. I'll be phoning up the recruit centre to talk to a recruiter or e-mailing a recruiter as soon as possible but before that can someone please help me out with the process of applying for ROTP?

By the way, I'm currently a grade 12 student from BC and provincially the teachers were on strike so I was bound to be behind schedule to attain any information of applying to any university or college from the counselors. 

Sorry and thanks guy.


----------



## durhamcadet1

Epelix said:
			
		

> how I'm supposed to apply for ROTP this year? I'll be phoning up the recruit centre to talk to a recruiter or e-mailing a recruiter as soon as possible but before that can someone please help me out with the process of applying for ROTP?



Talking to a recruiter is your best first step. If after that you want to apply, you will need to apply online.
http://forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

To apply, you will need to consider what trade(s) you would be interested in. A trade description is available on the forces.ca web. Most officer trades (but not all) are available through the ROTP program.
One you decide your trades you will need to have available your; education transcripts, job history, extra curricular involvement , sports involvement, and a good understanding of why you are interested in a career with the CF ready to include in your application.

You will then be asked to complete an academic questionnaire that will be submitted to RMC with similar questions and also an essay component. The essay question will ask "why you would like to attend ROTP and have a career in the CF.

I hope that this helps with your initiation.
Good luck with your application.


----------



## HeyJhon

Finally! I receive the Email asking me to contact my local recruiting center. Next step is the attitude test!


----------



## DAA

durhamcadet1 said:
			
		

> Talking to a recruiter is your best first step. If after that you want to apply, you will need to apply online.
> http://forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100
> 
> To apply, you will need to consider what trade(s) you would be interested in. A trade description is available on the forces.ca web. Most officer trades (but not all) are available through the ROTP program.
> One you decide your trades you will need to have available your; education transcripts, job history, extra curricular involvement , sports involvement, and a good understanding of why you are interested in a career with the CF ready to include in your application.
> 
> You will then be asked to complete an academic questionnaire that will be submitted to RMC with similar questions and also an essay component. The essay question will ask "why you would like to attend ROTP and have a career in the CF.



It's a relatively simple process but for the masses, I will lay it out.......if you want to join the CF through the ROTP program (ie; attend RMC/CMR), this is what you need to do.....

1.  Decide on a Military Occupation that you would like to pursue ----->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/116600/post-1332505.html#msg1332505

2.  Submit an application to the CF and select "ROTP" as your entry plan --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

3.  You will received an "auto-generated" email which acknowledges receipt of your application by the server ONLY (it's not a real person).  Within 2-5 days you should receive a follow-up email asking you to submit further documentation to the RMC Portal and that 2nd email will contain both your "Applicant ID" and a link to upload the required documents.  Without your "Applicant ID", the upload is useless and will be disregarded. --->  http://army.ca/forums/threads/115702/post-1331483.html#msg1331483

4.  Provided you follow the above instructions, your upload to the RMC Link will then be assessed to ensure you meet the basic academic standards for entry into RMC.  If you meet the required academic standards (ie; 75% in the mandatory courses and 75% overall), you will then receive a 3rd email within 2-3 weeks instructing you to contact your local CFRC.

After that, you are on your way for continued processing.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Pegula37

Just got an e-mail saying they weren't going through with my application   
I'm currently a 2nd year university student and this was my second time being rejected, will I be able to apply again for my 3rd year? Or will I have to wait till i graduate.


----------



## KerryBlue

Pegula37 said:
			
		

> Just got an e-mail saying they weren't going through with my application
> I'm currently a 2nd year university student and this was my second time being rejected, will I be able to apply again for my 3rd year? Or will I have to wait till i graduate.



I would probably just wait till 4th year and apply for DEO. I tried twice, once in first year and once in second year and was rejected both times. There's nothing from stopping you in 3rd year for trying again, but I would guess its probably going to be rejected.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Still behind despite being one of the first to send it in because I needed to take my subject SAT's. :/ 

I'm an international student from Texas so that's why I needed SAT scores. I'll be sending it in on the 28th since my scores post that day. I'll probably create a mini-guide on how to apply as in international student so Canadians outside the country can know the general gist of how to apply and have their documents ready. 

After we've finished all our testing and interviews, when will the first batch of people know if they made it in to RMC?


----------



## KerryBlue

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> After we've finished all our testing and interviews, when will the first batch of people know if they made it in to RMC?



I believe the selections last year were made in early/middle April, and the first batch of applicants were informed by the end of April.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I believe the selections last year were made in early/middle April, and the first batch of applicants were informed by the end of April.



Wow, that's quite late. Here in Texas, my girlfriend already got accepted for ROTC to be a Naval Officer.

Is it also possible to set up all the tests and interview in one single work week? I'll talk with my recruiter when the time comes but it would be good to know in advance.


----------



## DAA

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> Wow, that's quite late. Here in Texas, my girlfriend already got accepted for ROTC to be a Naval Officer.
> 
> Is it also possible to set up all the tests and interview in one single work week? I'll talk with my recruiter when the time comes but it would be good to know in advance.



Because you are resident outside Canada, your processing "should" be negotiable.  Because there is no obligation on the part of the CF to pay for your travel back to Canada and if you are found suitable for continued processing, they will most likely ask you when would be a convenient time for you.  In which case, you will do "everything" on one day or within a couple of days, depending on your availability and just what occupations you have applied for.

Applying for any ROTP "aircrew" occupation (ie; Pilot, AEC or ACSO), may be a bit more involved.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

DAA said:
			
		

> Because you are resident outside Canada, your processing "should" be negotiable.  Because there is no obligation on the part of the CF to pay for your travel back to Canada and if you are found suitable for continued processing, they will most likely ask you when would be a convenient time for you.  In which case, you will do "everything" on one day or within a couple of days, depending on your availability and just what occupations you have applied for.
> 
> Applying for any ROTP "aircrew" occupation (ie; Pilot, AEC or ACSO), may be a bit more involved.



I applied for Infantry Officer, Pilot, and Armoured Officer. My main choice is Infantry Officer, though, Pilot and Armoured are just the two which interested me the most other than Infantry.
Would that mean I have to go through the more involved process? What other things will I need to do since Pilot is one of my occupations?


----------



## DAA

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> I applied for Infantry Officer, Pilot, and Armoured Officer. My main choice is Infantry Officer, though, Pilot and Armoured are just the two which interested me the most other than Infantry.
> Would that mean I have to go through the more involved process? What other things will I need to do since Pilot is one of my occupations?



After you have "uploaded" the required SAT scores, then you application to RMC will be assessed.  If found suitable for entry into RMC, you will be notified and then you can deal directly with your CFRC which will probably be Toronto, unless you wish to deal with a different CFRC where you have family, etc located for ease of processing.

Pilot "does" in fact require alot more time, so by selecting and pursuing that occupation, just might create some unique issues and require more than one visit.

That can be discussed, once you have passed the first and second level of review and your file is approved for continued processing.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

I still have a residence in Calgary, so I'll see about getting it taken care of there if I make it through. My grades are in the high 80's and my SAT scores are competitive so I believe I will be okay in that regard.

Thanks, DAA, for the quick information when I need it.


----------



## Vell

I applied for Pilot from outside of Canada. I only had to fly into Canada once for 1 week this past summer for all of my processing. My CFAT, medical, interview and even aircrew selection were all scheduled in the same week. This is not usually the case for people applying from within Canada who often wait weeks or months between phases of their application (but people like us have to wait extra long for our security checks to clear though).

Normally pilot applicants are given extra medical forms to be filled out by a doctor(s) (detailed eye exam, fasting blood and urine) after they pass the CFAT during their medical (before they can get scheduled to go to air crew selection), but I was given the forms before I went to Canada so that I could have them filled and ready right away should I be accepted as a pilot trainee. Unfortunately, I did not make the cut for pilot so the 500$ I spent to get those forms filled by doctors kind of went to waste. 

If I had not applied for pilot, I would have likely only had to go into Canada for just one day (No ACS or extra medical forms).

Keep in mind, this is how it worked out for me just as reference. Processing may occur differently for you even though you will likely be dealing with the same recruiting center as me.


----------



## jr51534

Hey all,

I am a grade 12 student considering a career as a pilot with the air force.

I've spent 5 years in cadets and received my glider pilot's license two summers ago. In addition, I am my school's student council president, and have been an honours student.

I am not interested in the RMC route, and would prefer Civilian University.

I was wondering if anyone had any tips on getting accepted for ROTP at a Civi U, and anything at all I could do to improve my chances.

This is my first post so please be merciful. I'm aware of what a snake pit these forums can be.

Thanks!


----------



## DAA

jr51534 said:
			
		

> I am a grade 12 student considering a career as a pilot with the air force.
> 
> I've spent 5 years in cadets and received my glider pilot's license two summers ago. In addition, I am my school's student council president, and have been an honours student.
> 
> I am not interested in the RMC route, and would prefer Civilian University.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any tips on getting accepted for ROTP at a Civi U, and anything at all I could do to improve my chances.
> 
> This is my first post so please be merciful. I'm aware of what a snake pit these forums can be.



The only way to guarantee ROTP via Civi U, is by selecting an occupation, where RMC doesn't offer a compatable degree program, such as Nurse and MPO.  Most ROTP applicants who were offered Civi U, already have at least one year of Civi U under their belts, so they are considered to be "Snr's" and have a greater chance of receiving such an offer.  There are some exceptions to this but those are few and far between.

So when you apply through the ROTP program, RMC/CMR generally get first dibs....and they like to pick up Gr 12 students!


----------



## jwtg

DAA said:
			
		

> The only way to guarantee ROTP via Civi U, is by selecting an occupation, where RMC doesn't offer a compatable degree program, such as Nurse and MPO.



Is the compatible degree list for MPO changing this year? To be clear, RMC has had MPO candidates in the very recent past, and may even have one or two right now.


----------



## DAA

jwtg said:
			
		

> Is the compatible degree list for MPO changing this year? To be clear, RMC has had MPO candidates in the very recent past, and may even have one or two right now.



I'd have to check the effective date of the ES (Entry Standards) for MPO to see when it was last changed.  But I'd think that RMC wouldn't be capable of offering any of the current degree programs due to the very limited number of spots available each year (ie 2-4).  It is entirely possible that there are ROTP MPO candidates currently at RMC and they should be "grandfathered".  The general rule of thumb is that provided you remain in your originally offered occupation, future changes to the ES will have no impact on you.  But should you be subject to an occupational reassignment, then you are also subject to the "current" ES.


----------



## jwtg

Can you confirm whether psychology or business admin are compatible?

I thought they were, and both are offered at RMC.


----------



## jr51534

If I were to indicate on my application that I am only willing to attend Civi U would I take on a serious risk of rejection?

I understand that there is some demand for pilots in the military right now, but should I doubt my chances if I make this indication?


----------



## jwtg

If that's actually true, then write it down.  I know a guy who put that on his application a few years ago and, if I'm not mistaken, he's still at RMC, finishing up this year or next.  So that shows you how seriously they took it.

If the possibility of having to attend RMC for 4 years is enough to make you not want to undergo the ROTP and become a CF pilot, then I would question the strength of your motivation.

Pilot is a heavily, heavily sought-after occupation; even if you get in, you may wash out during one of the phases of training and have to be reassigned.  I would venture a guess and say that a lot of the people who want to be CF pilots would be willing to go to whichever university the CF sent them to.


----------



## DAA

jr51534 said:
			
		

> If I were to indicate on my application that I am only willing to attend Civi U would I take on a serious risk of rejection?
> 
> I understand that there is some demand for pilots in the military right now, but should I doubt my chances if I make this indication?



It's "your" application to the CF and you own it.  You can put down whatever you think is appropriate in that box but my advice and for what it's worth........you better be able to substantiate and support the message your application conveys.

On a side note, when you apply for the ROTP program, you are doing so with the clear intention of attending RMC/CMR.  It is also strongly recommended/high encouraged, that ALL ROTP applicants apply to a Civi U of their choice and into a degree program compatable with their chosen occupation(s) as a back-up.


----------



## jr51534

Ok ya, that's a big thing I was afraid of, I don't want to come across as someone trying to "game" the forces into giving me a free education or as someone that is not totally committed.

I genuinely want the career and I'm prepared to do whatever it takes. I just would prefer Civi U to RMC and want to increase my odds of getting there. 

I'd hate to apply to Civi U exclusively and get rejected on the grounds of being not totally committed and unwilling to go to RMC. 

Anyways, thanks for all the advice guys, much appreciated.


----------



## jr51534

Do either of you know anything about the CEOTP program at Seneca? 

I read in another thread that graduates of this program are considered "second rate" and are treated as such in the military. I've also heard that a disproportionate number of the grads end up assigned to helicopters.

Is there any truth in that?


----------



## amayzer

Oh man, it's cool to be back on here. I turned down an offer to St. Jean and then RMC when I was coming out of Gr 12 (Didn't get the trade I wanted (Eng O) and other reasons). I'm in third year Civil Eng at Western now and looking to re-apply for ROTP at Civvy U. 
Couple questions:
1) Anyone know how common it is for someone in 3rd year at a civvy U to get an offer just for RMC? I would really like to finish my degree at Western.
2) Am I really late to be starting my app now? I started on Sept 1st last time I applied haha.

If anyone has questions, I've gone through the process before so ask away!


----------



## kev994

My experience has been that nobody on squadron cares where you got your degree.


----------



## Melbatoast

I'm fairly certain no one from Seneca has hit Phase 3 yet so no one has been assigned to helicopters. Not even certain any have hit Phase 2? But it just so happens that the majority of cockpits in the RCAF are helicopter ones, so... 

The fighter stream is unique and perhaps incompatible with the program structure, but that is guesswork from me.

As for "second rate," well, you just have to accept the high risk/high reward nature of CEOTP. If you fail at some point in phase training, which is not unlikely, there is little or no chance of a fallback to a career as an officer in some other job in the CF, because you lack a suitable degree. ROTP grads and DEOs have at least that, even if the monthly reassignment list is sometimes pretty grim. That is what I would consider a con, not your unorthodox entry plan. That is not guesswork, that is from knowing a number of CEOTP training failures.

There's a thread somewhere here about life at Seneca and frankly it seems at least as rigorous as RMC, albeit in different ways. It may not be what you're looking for either (but you are paid better - definite pro).


----------



## MuddyCross

Hey future officer cadets,

I applied about a month ago and got my email to start my academic questionnaire 2 weeks ago. I am applying for ROTP at RMC to become a logistic officer in the army. Also I am intending to major in business admin and minor in history (possible double major if allowed). I had an 88% average last year, but my ENG3U mark (grade 11, university, english) was a 73%. Math was an 85% so I am okay in that category. I have to submit my questionnaire within a couple days and my grade 12 marks will not be on my transcripts. Will I be marked as unsuitable for RMC?

Muddy


----------



## DAA

jwtg said:
			
		

> Can you confirm whether psychology or business admin are compatible?
> 
> I thought they were, and both are offered at RMC.



Entry Standards for ROTP - MPO

Candidates will pursue a undergraduate degree in any of the following programs:
o Criminology;
o Justice Studies;
o Criminal Justice;
o Police Science;
o Emergency/Crisis and Disaster Management;
o Law;
o Psychology;
o Sociology; or
o Baccalauréat en Sécurité Publique


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

So far I'm eligible, lets see if I can get in now! This morning I received the email to set up my appointment with the Toronto CFRC, and since I'm an international student, I'm doing my best to set it up so I don't have to spend too much on flights. I haven't found anything recent on the interview though, maybe I'm not looking hard enough, but what should I expect? How well should I dress?


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> Hey future officer cadets,
> 
> I applied about a month ago and got my email to start my academic questionnaire 2 weeks ago. I am applying for ROTP at RMC to become a logistic officer in the army. Also I am intending to major in business admin and minor in history (possible double major if allowed). I had an 88% average last year, but my ENG3U mark (grade 11, university, english) was a 73%. Math was an 85% so I am okay in that category. I have to submit my questionnaire within a couple days and my grade 12 marks will not be on my transcripts. Will I be marked as unsuitable for RMC?
> 
> Muddy



Your average is about the same as mine. Although, in the questionnaire if you make lots of grammatical errors and spelling mistakes or have a lack of any extra-curricular activities or leadership experience, they might reject you. Your grades are in the competitive range, but without the other things they might not see you as "eligible".

I also didn't have my 12th grade marks included and I was eligible.

I got all of this from a recruiter I spoke to in Calgary and he seemed pretty knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## tessa.vanz

Hey guys! I applied to ROTP for nursing officer (civvy u) about two months ago, and plan to check up on this forum frequently  I have already graduated high school but am returning to take my grade 12 chem, student leadership class, and I'm doing a coop in the anatomy lab at Queens University! I have pretty good grades (lowest was 80 in English, highest being 93 in biology) and have worked part time for over 5 years as a gymnastics coach.  I have also been involved in a ton of volunteering with my school, including a mission trip to kingston, Jamaica, and have played badminton and soccer for years.  So far I have submitted my initial application, my academic questionnaire, and have passed my CFAT! I would be happy to share what I can about my experiences and wish everyone the best!


----------



## MuddyCross

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> Your average is about the same as mine. Although, in the questionnaire if you make lots of grammatical errors and spelling mistakes or have a lack of any extra-curricular activities or leadership experience, they might reject you. Your grades are in the competitive range, but without the other things they might not see you as "eligible".
> 
> I also didn't have my 12th grade marks included and I was eligible.
> 
> I got all of this from a recruiter I spoke to in Calgary and he seemed pretty knowledgeable on the subject.



When did you sent in your questionnaire and how long did it take to receive your email for processing?


----------



## tessa.vanz

I sent in my questionnaire early to mid September and received my email to book my CFAT on October 5th (although I had already contacted CFRC Kingston and booked it about a week before)


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> When did you sent in your questionnaire and how long did it take to receive your email for processing?



I uploaded everything and sent it on the 28th of October and received the confirmation that I am eligible for further processing on the 30th of October. I am still waiting for the CFRC Toronto to reply to my email to them now.


----------



## MuddyCross

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> I uploaded everything and sent it on the 28th of October and received the confirmation that I am eligible for further processing on the 30th of October. I am still waiting for the CFRC Toronto to reply to my email to them now.



oh wow, okay that was much faster that I expected. I sent mine in yesterday so hopefully mine has a similar turn around time.


----------



## alina2270

So I will be applying for Intelligence officer and I am still debating about whether to chose pilot as my second option
I know nothing about aviation but it really interests me, can I still apply without any aviation knowledge and still 
pass the air crew selection...?  ???


----------



## KerryBlue

alllleeee said:
			
		

> Can I still apply without any aviation knowledge and still
> pass the air crew selection...?  ???



Yes, I know of a few people who had 0 aviation experience who passed through the selection process. They are not looking for Maverick or Iceman in the simulator. Just listen to instructions and give it your best shot.


----------



## alina2270

For people who are worried about their grades, I am not sure if they want people with the highest average
I know a guy who had 62% average in highschool,but with lots and lots of extra curriculum, volunteer work etc
He now goes to RMC in training to become a pilot.  :


----------



## DAA

alllleeee said:
			
		

> For people who are worried about their grades, I am not sure if they want people with the highest average
> I know a guy who had 62% average in highschool,but with lots and lots of extra curriculum, volunteer work etc
> He now goes to RMC in training to become a pilot.  :



Two years ago, this could have entirely happened and wouldn't surprise me!  But today, a 62% average won't get you past the first level of review.


----------



## alina2270

DAA said:
			
		

> Two years ago, this could have entirely happened and wouldn't surprise me!  But today, a 62% average won't get you past the first level of review.



That's what i thought too! but he got in this year actually...that's why i was really confused as well...I had better average than him
almost as much extra curriculum as him but he got selected and i didn't..


----------



## durhamcadet1

DAA said:
			
		

> Two years ago, this could have entirely happened and wouldn't surprise me!  But today, a 62% average won't get you past the first level of review.



On our tour of RMC this summer, we were told that last years academic average was 84%. Our cadet regiment Colonel also said that marks are very important and strive for high eighties of possible. Prepare for the CFAT and the trades for the interview.
Even though problems on the aptitude test (done last week and happy to have qualified for all trades) are based on grade 10 math, it was harder than expected with many time consuming questions in section 3. Best for you to review all of the resources that you can find in preparation of your CFAT.


----------



## tessa.vanz

durhamcadet1 said:
			
		

> On our tour of RMC this summer, we were told that last years academic average was 84%. Our cadet regiment Colonel also said that marks are very important and strive for high eighties of possible. Prepare for the CFAT and the trades for the interview.
> Even though problems on the aptitude test (done last week and happy to have qualified for all trades) are based on grade 10 math, it was harder than expected with many time consuming questions in section 3. Best for you to review all of the resources that you can find in preparation of your CFAT.



How long did it take for them to get back to you with your CFAT results? I took mine two weeks ago and have received an email saying congrats on successful completion of the CFAT we will email you again after we have evaluated your competitiveness.  Unfortunately I don't have much patience so I'm tempted to just go in to my CFRC this week and follow up.


----------



## durhamcadet1

The results for the CFAT were given out before leaving the recruitment center on the same day. The feedback was only in reference to which trades were sufficiently qualified for and not actual marks. I have read in the CFAT FAQ forum that many others had the same experience. A person at the test did not meet the basic requirement for any trades and was told so before leaving. A few days later a email arrived stating that the recruitment center would call to book the medical exam. It seems that your process has been a bit different. I hope that this helps with your question.


----------



## tessa.vanz

I guess so, I was expecting the same experience as you from reading the forums so I just thought they had just changed their policy or something... I guess CFRC Kingston just does it differently. Thanks!


----------



## amayzer

Well I talked to a recruiter today and I'm almost definitely going to be unsuitable for ROTP because I have less than 18 months of school left. (Unless anyone knows of 3rd years being accepted?) 
Either way the recruiters advice was to send in my questionnaire anyway to get the official rejection and then assuming that's how it goes down I will apply DEO next year.


----------



## KerryBlue

I was told that up 1st, 2nd, and 3rd years can and have been accepted. However from what I have read and spoken to recruiters you may end up starting in year one. I was told some credits, mainly courses which would be electives at RMC would carry over but things which are core to the RMC academic program I would start back at year 1


----------



## amayzer

Thanks for the reply KerryBlue. I would hope most courses would transfer seeing as both RMC's civil engineering program and my program have to be approved by the Canadian Engineering Accreditation Board (there are really only so many ways to learn about reinforced concrete haha). Civvy U is also my first choice seeing as I'm almost done here, but I suppose I might just have to wait to find out eh!


----------



## KerryBlue

amayzer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply KerryBlue. I would hope most courses would transfer seeing as both RMC's civil engineering program and my program have to be approved by the Canadian Engineering Accreditation Board (there are really only so many ways to learn about reinforced concrete haha). Civvy U is also my first choice seeing as I'm almost done here, but I suppose I might just have to wait to find out eh!



I forgot to mention that I was told most 2-3 year transfers remain at Civi U, however they have there school payed for under the ROTP program.


----------



## amayzer

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that I was told most 2-3 year transfers remain at Civi U, however they have there school payed for under the ROTP program.


Yeah, I've heard the same but I've also heard a few stories of people who were well into university being accepted to only RMC and starting in pretty much first year as you said.


----------



## DAA

amayzer said:
			
		

> Well I talked to a recruiter today and I'm almost definitely going to be unsuitable for ROTP because I have less than 18 months of school left. (Unless anyone knows of 3rd years being accepted?)
> Either way the recruiters advice was to send in my questionnaire anyway to get the official rejection and then assuming that's how it goes down I will apply DEO next year.



Your "recruiter" is a bit too presumptuous seeing as they and your CFRC, have no control of who is or who isn't suitable, let alone who is and who isn't selected.  Upload your questionnaire but be sure to complete that document with your best "self"!  You are in fact, selling yourself here, so treat it as though you are applying for a civilian job that you "really really" want!!!

I'm not entirely certain at the moment but as best I can recall, you're eligible to apply for ROTP, provided that you still have at least "one" full academic year remaining in your Civi U degree program.

If your previous grades are top notch, you will no doubt continue with the next step of the process, which will be the CFAT and TSD tests.  DO NOT take the CFAT test for granted and you do need to study for it, so I would suggest you start now!  If you do not get selected for ROTP and subsequently reapply as a DEO applicant, those tests will weigh heavily on your future chances.  No matter how well you did in University.

Good luck!


----------



## amayzer

DAA said:
			
		

> Your "recruiter" is a bit too presumptuous seeing as they and your CFRC, have no control of who is or who isn't suitable, let alone who is and who isn't selected.  Upload your questionnaire but be sure to complete that document with your best "self"!  You are in fact, selling yourself here, so treat it as though you are applying for a civilian job that you "really really" want!!!
> 
> I'm not entirely certain at the moment but as best I can recall, you're eligible to apply for ROTP, provided that you still have at least "one" full academic year remaining in your Civi U degree program.
> 
> If your previous grades are top notch, you will no doubt continue with the next step of the process, which will be the CFAT and TSD tests.  DO NOT take the CFAT test for granted and you do need to study for it, so I would suggest you start now!  If you do not get selected for ROTP and subsequently reapply as a DEO applicant, those tests will weigh heavily on your future chances.  No matter how well you did in University.



Thanks for your advice DAA! I will definitely be sending in my best questionnaire possible, just working on the "essay" portion. I have already taken the CFAT when I previously applied but thank you for the information nevertheless.


----------



## MuddyCross

How long should I wait until I contact my recruiting centre to ask about my academic questionnaire? :-\


----------



## KerryBlue

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> How long should I wait until I contact my recruiting centre to ask about my academic questionnaire? :-\


2-4 weeks.


----------



## alina2270

I went down to the recruiting centre today and handed my application today, I already wrote my CFAT exam last year
so I am waiting on medical and interview. 

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Trade Choice 1: Intelligence Officer
Trade Choice 2: Pilot
Trade Choice 3:  
Application Date: November 11, 2014
First Contact: 
CFAT completed : December 22nd, 2013(PASSED)
Interview completed
Medical Completed:
Merit Listed: 
Sworn in:


----------



## Epelix

Hello. 

I'm sorry for being a hassle but can someone please help me with the application? I'm currently stuck on the RMC Questionnaire part.  I'm confused on what I should put for the Mid-Term/Interim Mark section on the ROTP application because the high schools in my district follow a linear system, not a semester system. I'm assuming the Mid-Term mark in the linear system would be the first report card but students here don't get that until December. I also don't know my interim mark because my teachers won't calculate it until marks cut-off which is in in three week.  I'm concerned about this as it's advised to submit the application as soon as possible. I don't know if I should wait a month just so I can put the grades in the application or not. 

Also what do I put for "Session" on the application?

Thank you very much.


----------



## DAA

Epelix said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for being a hassle but can someone please help me with the application? I'm currently stuck on the RMC Questionnaire part.  I'm confused on what I should put for the Mid-Term/Interim Mark section on the ROTP application because the high schools in my district follow a linear system, not a semester system. I'm assuming the Mid-Term mark in the linear system would be the first report card but students here don't get that until December. I also don't know my interim mark because my teachers won't calculate it until marks cut-off which is in in three week.  I'm concerned about this as it's advised to submit the application as soon as possible. I don't know if I should wait a month just so I can put the grades in the application or not.
> 
> Also what do I put for "Session" on the application?



Put down what you think you are "reasonably" going to finish with.  If you think you will have an 85%, then put down 85%.  The mark listed, does not have to be an "official" mark, it is merely an indication of your current progress in that program and indicates a degree of success towards graduating.  For session, just put down Fall or Winter, first or second, etc.  It's not entirely critical at this point.


----------



## DAA

alllleeee said:
			
		

> I went down to the recruiting centre today and handed my application today, I already wrote my CFAT exam last year
> so I am waiting on medical and interview.



Did you also "redo" your RMC Academic Questionnaire online for this year as well?   I hope so........


----------



## MuddyCross

When I submitted my questionnaire I too did not have my midterms. Is it possible to resubmit it now that I have my midterms?  :-\


----------



## DAA

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> When I submitted my questionnaire I too did not have my midterms. Is it possible to resubmit it now that I have my midterms?  :-\



I wouldn't recommend doing that, it tends to play havoc with their databases.

I would, however, strongly recommend that you simply "Reply" back to the email that was previously sent to you, which had your Applicant ID # and the link to the RMC Portal and ask that question to them.  They will be able to provide you with proper guidance on how to proceed.


----------



## gabrielgp

Hey guys just filling out the application and I came across something that I had to fill out called Applicant Number, No clue where to get this...Recruiting office hasn't picked up any of my calls so I'll try here!


----------



## amayzer

In the email that provided the link to that application (titled Regular Officer Training Plan) there should be your applicant number in red. Should be item 5, or at least it was for me.

Hope that helps!


----------



## gabrielgp

I never received the application as an email, I just found it here http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96...


----------



## tessa.vanz

Hi, I'm in the middle of the application process and was wondering if anyone has heard how many people they are hiring for 2015-2016? I read somewhere that about 7 people were hired last year.  Thanks!


----------



## amayzer

gabrielgp said:
			
		

> I never received the application as an email, I just found it here http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96...



My apologies I thought you were referring to the part of the application once RMC contacts you, not the initial application. I don't remember needing an applicant number for that part of the application. 

Sorry!


----------



## Epelix

Is anybody else getting the error saying "Please provide a file with an accepted extension." even though the files are in PDF format?

Thank you.


----------



## DAA

gabrielgp said:
			
		

> I never received the application as an email, I just found it here http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96...



You CAN'T apply directly to ROTP through that link.  You must first apply to the CF through this link ---->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

After you apply to the CF, they will provide you with further details, which will include your "Applicant ID".  Until you have applied and received notice, there is not much you can do.


----------



## DAA

Last year was "6" and this year the possibility exists to hire "7".  ROTP Nursing is a "highly" competitive entry plan and on average, receives upwards of 80+ applications a year if not more.

Good luck!


----------



## DAA

Epelix said:
			
		

> Is anybody else getting the error saying "Please provide a file with an accepted extension." even though the files are in PDF format?



This appears to be a system "bug" while using Internet Explorer 10 or 11 and with computers running Windows 8.

In the interim until this issue is resolved, it is recommended that you make use of "FireFox" to complete and upload your RMC Academic Questionnaire and Academic Transcripts.


----------



## vaprisk

Epelix said:
			
		

> Is anybody else getting the error saying "Please provide a file with an accepted extension." even though the files are in PDF format?
> 
> Thank you.



Use chrome and you wont have any such issues.


----------



## HeyJhon

OK, so I just did my CFAT and PT today. I had the impression that everything was great, I had no trouble and answer every question. The recruiter told us that only 1 out of 10 people were recruit and that on our group, 2 guys should be select. At the end, the recruiter asks everybody to leave except Mr. X and Mr. Y, is it because they are select and we weren't or could it be anything? Because I received an Email telling me that I pass the test and that I should receive the response in 2 two weeks... I am a little bit confuse... Oh, and by the way, when I was at the recruiting center, I spoke with others recruits and some of them didn't remember how to do multiplication/division on paper so I show them... I know it might look stupid right now but I didn't feel they were competitors, only potentials partners. Could this effect on anything my application or does the recruiter doesn't care?

Finally, thank you for reading and excuse me my approximate English.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## SJRubio

Submitted my application today, applied last year but after I submitted everything to RMC their email got sent to my junk mail and I never saw it until like 2 months later.

I'm going to apply for ACSO, And HCA. My College marks weren't too amazing but I have an 85% from highschool and all my EC's were from highschool :\


----------



## MuddyCross

SJRubio said:
			
		

> Submitted my application today, applied last year but after I submitted everything to RMC their email got sent to my junk mail and I never saw it until like 2 months later.
> 
> I'm going to apply for ACSO, And HCA. My College marks weren't too amazing but I have an 85% from highschool and all my EC's were from highschool :\



Are you talking about the initial application from the Forces?


----------



## MuddyCross

SJRubio said:
			
		

> Submitted my application today, applied last year but after I submitted everything to RMC their email got sent to my junk mail and I never saw it until like 2 months later.
> 
> I'm going to apply for ACSO, And HCA. My College marks weren't too amazing but I have an 85% from highschool and all my EC's were from highschool :\



Are you talking about the initial application from the Forces?


----------



## SJRubio

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the initial application from the Forces?



My academic questionnaire was the one I missed the response from


----------



## alina2270

I am filling our academic questionnaire, and I seem to have trouble saving my information on pdf....
I've retyped everything 3 times now.....and it still wouldn't work
Anyone else having the same problem...?


----------



## DAA

alllleeee said:
			
		

> I am filling our academic questionnaire, and I seem to have trouble saving my information on pdf....
> I've retyped everything 3 times now.....and it still wouldn't work
> Anyone else having the same problem...?



If you are having problems saving the data, then the most common issue is that your "Adobe Acrobat Reader" is NOT the most current version available (ie; minimum requirement is Adobe Reader X, Version 10 or above).  So you need to update it!!!

http://helpx.adobe.com/reader/using/reader-x-topics.html   (right hand side of the page "Download, Install, Upgrade")


----------



## alina2270

DAA said:
			
		

> If you are having problems saving the data, then the most common issue is that your "Adobe Acrobat Reader" is NOT the most current version available (ie; minimum requirement is Adobe Reader X, Version 10 or above).  So you need to update it!!!
> 
> http://helpx.adobe.com/reader/using/reader-x-topics.html   (right hand side of the page "Download, Install, Upgrade")




Thank you so much DAA you're a great help


----------



## George Wallace

alllleeee said:
			
		

> I am filling our academic questionnaire, and I seem to have trouble saving my information on pdf....
> I've retyped everything 3 times now.....and it still wouldn't work
> Anyone else having the same problem...?



With these forms, in most cases, you can save your information by changing the file name. -- Save it as something else.


----------



## alina2270

George Wallace said:
			
		

> With these forms, in most cases, you can save your information by changing the file name. -- Save it as something else.



Thank you! I will try that as well


----------



## MuddyCross

The 3 hour appointment for the aptitude test seems like a pretty long time for just a test. What else happens during those 3 hours you spend at the recruiting centre, other than the form component?


----------



## tessa.vanz

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> The 3 hour appointment for the aptitude test seems like a pretty long time for just a test. What else happens during those 3 hours you spend at the recruiting centre, other than the form component?



There is a lot of sitting and waiting, while everyone there is processed in the beginning, then the officer has to read the instructions to everyone before you begin, each section of the aptitude test is timed and will automatically close when the time is up, after there is an untimely personality questionnaire and a substance questionnaire then you must wait for everyone to be complete and then wait while they do more processing at the end you will receive your payment and then you can leave.  Keep in mind, you may be there for even longer than 3 hours


----------



## MuddyCross

can you study for the substance questionnaire?


----------



## KerryBlue

MuddyCross said:
			
		

> can you study for the substance questionnaire?



What substance questionnaire? The drug form you have to fill out? No... Can't tell if trolling or serious...


----------



## drbones

No studying is required for the substance questionnaire. You just answer the questions to the best of your knowledge. For example how frequently you consume alcohol etc. No studying is required for the personality questionnaire also. Best of luck.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

Pictures of CMR-RMC are available in this link.   https://www.flickr.com/photos/cmrsj-rmcsj/sets/

I dont know such pictures are avaiable for RMC- Kingston


----------



## camo5768

Heh i feel late in only having sent my app in this week. Didn't even know that you could start doing applications in September

I do ahve a couple of questions...
1. How des getting acceptance from the RMC works regarding timeline? I've applied to several other uni's and I'm not sure if i'll have enough time to see what offers I'm getting from other places before I need to give confirmation to one place or another. 
2. Does having contacted a CFRC before sending in an app have any bearing on the selection process? 
3. Do/will recruiters look at marks from AP/IB courses, or even care that a candidate is in an AP/IB course when looking at high school marks and eligibility? 

Thanks guys, and good luck to you all!


----------



## MuddyCross

It takes some time. This is my timeline so far. 

Applied: September 29, 2014
Email Received- October 10, 2014
Sent Questionnaire - Nov 3, 2014
Further Processing Email- Nov 17, 2104
Sent Email to Recruiting Center- Nov 18, 2014
Call from Recruiting Officer- Nov 20, 2014
Returned Call- Nov 24, 2014
Aptitude Test Scheduled- Dec 2, 2014

For the academic component on the questionnaire there is a part where you can state the level of your courses. Hopefully that helps a little bit! Good luck!


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Darn, was so ahead of the game earlier, but now I'm stuck on the Security Clearance Pre-Assessment. FBI is horribly slow so it wont be for three months until I get my results for my background check. Thought I had a great chance but now the time everything is taking is starting to make me worry.


----------



## sheppardvines

Just finished my CFAT, I passed but was a bit nervous as I didn't do as well on a section as I wanted to....My recruiter keeps asking me to choose a second career choice but the only one I am interested in is MPO.  If I don't get accepted then I will just go the OSAP route and apply for direct entry later after I've completed my degree.  They told me there's only 3 MPO positions across Canada for ROTP applicants so here's to hoping !  I don't know if being a female helps or hinders my application to this particular field.


----------



## SJRubio

Received my academic questionnaire today! Question though, lots of the questions ask about participation of things while in highschool, I've been out of highschool for 2 years and am not in school currently. Do I just talk about stuff I do now? Also I had a lot of EC's in highschool but none now, should I mention my highschool ones?

Also, I know we have to provide work history later on, is it okay if I put that I don't want them to contact my current employer? Or will that look bad, I'm just worried that my work might not like the fact I would be quitting in the future since I know they are trying to get me to move up the chain there.


----------



## jegjelsv

jr51534 said:
			
		

> I'd hate to apply to Civi U exclusively and get rejected on the grounds of being not totally committed and unwilling to go to RMC.



I never intended to go to RMC. I already had a year of university at UW, under a degree they don't offer at RMC, which was compatible with the pilot trade. They still accepted me only for RMC, and didn't give me any other choice. I wanted to be a pilot more than I wanted Civi. U. so I just accepted it. I'll probably get to graduate a year early though.


----------



## durhamcadet1

sheppardvines said:
			
		

> They told me there's only 3 MPO positions across Canada for ROTP applicants so here's to hoping !



Your timing of your interview is good for next week as I heard that MPOAC will be at the end of February for your next step in the process for MPO. If things go well for you at the interview and medical, you may receive an invite. My suggestion is to have an alternative trade to increase your chances to get one of the very limited spots in ROTP. You may find that there is another trade that may be of interest and perhaps there may be a another path to get into MPO down the road. Good luck with your application process.


----------



## MagicTape

So I didn't get accepted after I sent in my application, and now I have either two choices: to either upgrade my old marks and not go to college 
 (and possibly improve my extracurriculars)or to go to college for a year and transfer those courses over to ROTP. Which choice would the Forces look at more, the 1st or 2nd?
I am wholly interested in the Airforce and especially being a pilot if that helps. Thanks


----------



## KerryBlue

I would suggest upgrading your old marks. I was in a similar situation, albeit I applied when I was in second year, and was rejected because some of my highscool marks were too low. It was a Gr.11 mark which actually made me unsuitable, I had and 85% average in Grade 12 and had I applied then I would have been accepted.. But once I applied to transfer in my second year they didn't really look at my university grades, only my high school ones. 

So I would suggest you take the time to upgrade your math marks and your English marks as those are the two they seem to weight heavily. But work to have an 85% average and get some extracurriculars.


----------



## Gimpy

I think it's always better to keep moving forward with your education in case you don't get accepted into the CF. I'd say going to college for a year and excelling (while adding volunteer work, etc.) looks better on an ROTP application. It shows that you are suitable for the program because you have already seen and done well at the post-secondary level. I know this from experience because I dropped out of high school with generally bad grades, yet was still accepted into ROTP based on the strength of my performance at college.


----------



## KerryBlue

When I applied to Transfer from university I was told my marks were not even looked at. I had an mid 80's average in grade 12, and decent enough GPA in my first two years of University. But was disqualified because of a grade 11 mark. So..


----------



## Gimpy

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> When I applied to Transfer from university I was told my marks were not even looked at. I had an mid 80's average in grade 12, and decent enough GPA in my first two years of University. But was disqualified because of a grade 11 mark. So..



Well, I can't help you with the reasoning for that, I'm just relaying my experience. But it might be possible that there is a disconnect here because the OP is interested in ROTP, whereas you applied through the NCM route. Thus, the recruiting processes might not be similar (true even within the same recruiting streams among different individuals).


----------



## KerryBlue

Gimpy said:
			
		

> Well, I can't help you with the reasoning for that, I'm just relaying my experience. But it might be possible that there is a disconnect here because the OP is interested in ROTP, whereas you applied through the NCM route. Thus, the recruiting processes might not be similar (true even within the same recruiting streams among different individuals).



I went the ROTP route first, and was declined because of my academic suitability based on the above. After I was declined I switched to the NCM route. Should have been clearer in my first and subsequent post's.


----------



## sheppardvines

Disappointed after my medical and interview today, was advised during the interview that I don't qualify for ROTP for MPO because I need to have my "G" driver's license.  Since I just turned 17, that would be impossible under the graduated licensing system here in Ontario.  It was suggested I try reapplying after year 1 of my course. Oh well....back to the drawing board.


----------



## jwtg

A word of advice to all MPO ROTP applicants- first off, follow your dreams, work hard, shoot for the stars, yadda yadda yadda.

Also, bear in mind the reality that there are so few MPO spots available every year so as to almost be prohibitive.  It might not be a bad idea to see if any other MOSIDs suit your interests and ensure that you include #2 and #3 choices, or be prepared for the high likelihood that you will not be accepted. 

Sincerely,

Dreamcrusher


----------



## DAA

sheppardvines said:
			
		

> Disappointed after my medical and interview today, was advised during the interview that I don't qualify for ROTP for MPO because I need to have my "G" driver's license.  Since I just turned 17, that would be impossible under the graduated licensing system here in Ontario.  It was suggested I try reapplying after year 1 of my course. Oh well....back to the drawing board.



What level of licence do you currently have and how soon would you be able to obtain your "G" licence?


----------



## Zjackal

Hello,

I submitted my ROTP questionnaire on November 26th 2014. Should I expect a response before January? As well, would they notify those applicants who are unsuccessful in proceeding further?


Regards


----------



## DAA

Zjackal said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I submitted my ROTP questionnaire on November 26th 2014. Should I expect a response before January? As well, would they notify those applicants who are unsuccessful in proceeding further?
> Regards



If you haven't heard back by the middle of next week, I would suggest you respond back to the email that you received that included your Applicant ID # and instructed you on how to upload your documents to the RMC Portal, let them know that you uploaded the questionnaire, required transcripts and ask for an update.


----------



## Zjackal

DAA said:
			
		

> If you haven't heard back by the middle of next week, I would suggest you respond back to the email that you received that included your Applicant ID # and instructed you on how to upload your documents to the RMC Portal, let them know that you uploaded the questionnaire, required transcripts and ask for an update.



Thank you for the response. I will follow up next week if nothing else changes.


----------



## tessa.vanz

Has anyone else completed CFAT, and med/int already?


----------



## durhamcadet1

tessa.vanz said:
			
		

> Has anyone else completed CFAT, and med/int already?



Yes, These were just recently completed. It's nice to have it all done before the year end. There have been many encouraging people in the process. I am now waiting on feedback from the medical exam as a supplementary form had to be completed by my physician.  The wait begins!  :christmas happy:


----------



## tessa.vanz

durhamcadet1 said:
			
		

> Yes, These were just recently completed. It's nice to have it all done before the year end. There have been many encouraging people in the process. I am now waiting on feedback from the medical exam as a supplementary form had to be completed by my physician.  The wait begins!  :christmas happy:



Seems I'm in a very similar situation! I'm hoping to have my forms completed and submitted when the CFRC reopens after holidays! What trade(s) are you applying for?


----------



## rja44

Hello, Ive been in the reserves for 2 years now and am wanting to switch my trade, as well as possibly switch over to an officer. Now this is very difficult for me to explain on text but basically I want to know if I can still remuster and go through ROTP if I can, because Id like to stay as an NCM as long as possible in the reserves and still go on EXs with my newly remustered unit before I or if I go to ROTP. Can i stay or do I specifically have to be engrossed in ROTP. I hope that this is a good enough explanation to my predicament and any help is very much appreciated! I am here to answer any responses regarding this ridiculous post! Thank you and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger

If you are on ROTP you are an Officer Cadet in the CAF which would preclude you from also being an NCM in the Reserves. Also, on ROTP you would be expected to undertake your BMIQ and other Occupational Training during the summer break periods which would mean no Reserve EXs.


----------



## Pusser

Unless things have changed (my experience is almost 30 years old), ROTP members can go on exercise with Reserve units. When I was an ROTP officer cadet attending a civilian university, I used to go out with my old Reserve unit for weekend activities.  All I had to do was request permission from my chain of command and from my old Reserve unit.  As long as all parties were agreed, I was allowed to participate.  However, I did so as an officer cadet (not my former NCM occupation), which essentially meant I was an untrained dogsbody and I received no pay (other than my Regular Force salary).  A key point is that I was attending a civilian university.  I don't think you would have time to do anything like this if you were at RMC.


----------



## TwoTonShackle

You can begin the application process for ROTP and remain a Reserve NCM.  However once you are accepted and are *enrolled *in the regular force, (to begin whichever studies you have been approved for) you would no longer be a Reserve or NCM.


----------



## jwtg

Pusser said:
			
		

> I don't think you would have time to do anything like this if you were at RMC.



This is probably true most of the time; however, every now and then, the PWORs invite RMC OCdts to participate in their exercises.

If something were happening with a reserve unit on an RMC non-duty weekend, it might even be possible to participate in something with an old reserve unit, and, honestly, depending on the MOSID, you may or may not have multiple summers of OJT/OJE and employment at a reserve unit might be a possibility.

I think, though, that the OP's question is basically about whether he can continue in the reserves as an NCM while also training to be an officer.  Short answer is no- ROTP is for OCdts.


----------



## MagicTape

I have applied to a college just in case, hopefully they will overlook my highschool marks im favour of the college ones


----------



## GeorgeD

MagicTape said:
			
		

> So I didn't get accepted after I sent in my application, and now I have either two choices: to either upgrade my old marks and not go to college
> (and possibly improve my extracurriculars)or to go to college for a year and transfer those courses over to ROTP. Which choice would the Forces look at more, the 1st or 2nd?
> I am wholly interested in the Airforce and especially being a pilot if that helps. Thanks



You can do both and cover all your bases. There are online high schools, night school and adult schools depending on where you live. You move forward with your education and fix any problem marks from high school at the same time.


----------



## _Atwell

Just hoping to get some enlightenment here, I applied 8th Of December and haven't heard anything since, my recruiting office was closed for holidays till the 12th of Jan here. 
But now I've been reading that your file closes after a month of no contact? Is this true.?

And, I would also like to change one of my trade options, if my file is open still how would I go about doing; and if closed, apply again? 
And is there any difference if you apply online or within a recruitment office.


----------



## Master Corporal Steven

Good day Atwell,

Welcome to the “Ask a CAF Recruiter” section. The members tagged as “CAF Recruiter” are official Canadian Armed Forces recruiters. They will identify themselves with their rank, first name and the Forces.ca avatar. In order to best answer questions, there are some rules that need to be adhered to.

This section is for persons who have questions about joining the Canadian Armed Forces, occupations, different enrolment programs, and prerequisites. Much of the information can be found at Forces.ca, or the Recruiting FAQ and wiki section of this site. Before you ask a question, you should be searching the forum or the Forces.ca website for these answers.

We will not answer questions about technical difficulties with the application process, or the website. We will not answer questions about difficulties contacting your recruiting centre or general inquires with regards to your current application or file. These questions can be asked here: http://forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## sheppardvines

Well it's official, I received the following email today:

Hello 

With regards to our previous conversation that MPO applicants require a full “G” provincial driver’s license, we just received word from Toronto that a full “G” license is required to apply for this trade and no waivers will be entertained.

Therefore, unless there is another application you are interested in pursuing, we will have to close your file and you would be more than welcome to re-apply once you receive your G license.

If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me at your convenience.

Sincerely,


Very disappointing.  Its frustrating to be discriminated against because of where I live... If I lived in a province without graduated licensing I could have my G license already.  I was prepared for the possibility of being passed over for ROTP in favor of someone more qualified but not because I happen to live in Ontario.


----------



## tessa.vanz

sheppardvines said:
			
		

> Well it's official, I received the following email today:
> 
> Hello
> 
> With regards to our previous conversation that MPO applicants require a full “G” provincial driver’s license, we just received word from Toronto that a full “G” license is required to apply for this trade and no waivers will be entertained.
> 
> Therefore, unless there is another application you are interested in pursuing, we will have to close your file and you would be more than welcome to re-apply once you receive your G license.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, please feel free to contact me at your convenience.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> Very disappointing.  Its frustrating to be discriminated against because of where I live... If I lived in a province without graduated licensing I could have my G license already.  I was prepared for the possibility of being passed over for ROTP in favor of someone more qualified but not because I happen to live in Ontario.



Late birthday? I am also in Ontario and have a full G as of last September, and graduated high school last June... That being said I am a January baby. Sorry!


----------



## jwtg

sheppardvines said:
			
		

> Very disappointing.  Its frustrating to be discriminated against because of where I live... If I lived in a province without graduated licensing I could have my G license already.  I was prepared for the possibility of being passed over for ROTP in favor of someone more qualified but not because I happen to live in Ontario.



While I'm sure this news was unwelcome, it hardly qualifies as discrimination.  The trade you are interested in has a particular requirement that you do not satisfy.  Once you satisfy the requirement, you can apply for the trade.



> Therefore, unless there is another application you are interested in pursuing, we will have to close your file and you would be more than welcome to re-apply once you receive your G license.



If you don't like the way your province does drivers licensing, then complain about how your province disadvantages you because you cannot earn a full license as quickly as people in other provinces.


----------



## king123

Hello,

I am currently a first year UofT undergrad student, I just want to know if I will be able to apply for the ROTP for my next 3 years while staying in UofT. I also want to know where and how I apply if there is an opportunity to do so.

Thanks you


----------



## DAA

king123 said:
			
		

> I just want to know if I will be able to apply for the ROTP for my next 3 years while staying in UofT. I also want to know where and how I apply if there is an opportunity to do so.



Yes, the deadline for ROTP Sr applicants is 31 Jan 15.

You can apply here and be sure to select your Entry Plan as "ROTP/RETP"   --->  http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100

Good luck!


----------



## misterall

I'm an Ontario student currently in Grade 12 and I have applied to ROTP for the occupation of pilot. My grades are fairly good, in the mid 80s and I have also applied to civilian universities. I've completed my CFAT and will soon do my medical and interview in the next few weeks. I have tons of extra things under my belt also, like sports, clubs and other things that made my application strong. 

The problem is that I want to go to a civilian university after I have finished high school. My grades are high enough to get into the programs that I have applied for but I am worried that I might be sent to RMC instead. RMC is a great school but my personal preference is somewhere else. My first choice program is Computer Science which is also offered at RMC. Therefore I wanted to know what I can do in order to go where I want to. Would I have to apply to a program that isn't offered at RMC? Should I reapply to ROTP after I have my acceptance? Or even after I have begun attending the other university? Please help!


----------



## AirPeaches

misterall said:
			
		

> I'm an Ontario student currently in Grade 12 and I have applied to ROTP for the occupation of pilot. My grades are fairly good, in the mid 80s and I have also applied to civilian universities. I've completed my CFAT and will soon do my medical and interview in the next few weeks. I have tons of extra things under my belt also, like sports, clubs and other things that made my application strong.
> 
> The problem is that I want to go to a civilian university after I have finished high school. My grades are high enough to get into the programs that I have applied for but I am worried that I might be sent to RMC instead. RMC is a great school but my personal preference is somewhere else. My first choice program is Computer Science which is also offered at RMC. Therefore I wanted to know what I can do in order to go where I want to. Would I have to apply to a program that isn't offered at RMC? Should I reapply to ROTP after I have my acceptance? Or even after I have begun attending the other university? Please help!



As someone who is looking to apply ROTP next year (I have a possible Engineering internship already lined up this summer so I am waiting until after to apply), might I offer some insight. I am a first year university student and have done a bit of research on the ROTP program - (I suggest you do the same, I have  read many threads on here that have already answered your questions, forum rules here *strongly* wish you to do that). Anyway, from what I have found talking to a recruiter at my CFRC and of course doing some research on this website/forces website, usually if you're applying directly out of high school, provided you are accepted into ROTP, they will have you study at RMC, and in the case that the degree of choice is NOT offered at RMC, they will either send you to a Civilian University of their or in some cases your choice. I have also read about cases where some people are accepted into ROTP but denied RMC. So it can go either way. With that said, it seems the people who are usually permitted to stay in a Civilian University are those who have 1-2 years of their degree finished at that university (like myself), and even then, in some cases they are still sent to RMC. It really depends on the circumstances. 

You have applied, and are doing your interview soon, focus on and prepare for that. If the Forces is something you really want to do, then in my opinion, it should not matter where you study. Be prepared to go where they put you. From what I have read and heard, the Pilot trade can be quite competitive, so if I was offered to study at RMC or Waterloo or U of Toronto in return for that job (not having a choice in where I was studying), I would personally take it. I wish I could go back and apply ROTP right after high school...oh well!

Anyway, I am no expert on the subject matter. Only relaying what I have found and read numerous times on this site. I will wait for an expert on the subject matter to comment. In the mean time I suggest you take a look around, as I say your questions have been mostly answered here.


----------



## jwtg

misterall said:
			
		

> Therefore I wanted to know what I can do in order to go where I want to. Would I have to apply to a program that isn't offered at RMC? Should I reapply to ROTP after I have my acceptance? Or even after I have begun attending the other university? Please help!



This topic has been thoroughly answered on these boards.

There is NOTHING YOU CAN DO to ensure that you go to Civi U other than enrolling in a MOSID that RMC is not capable of educating you for (Nursing, for example). 

RMC offers many degrees compatible with Pilot so the fact that you may WANT to study basket weaving at a local school instead of traveling to RMC will not matter.  All you can do is cross your fingers and decide if going to RMC is a deal breaker or not.  The recruiting machine and all its related parts will decide where they want you to study.


----------



## misterall

I see. Thank you for the advice. Also, I have a friend in second year university at a civilian university who is also interested in the occupation of pilot. He passed his CFAT but did not complete the rest of his application. When he reapplies for the position, what will the CF be looking for and what are the downsides to applying after already having completed 2 years of University towards an undergrad in Science


----------



## mariomike

misterall said:
			
		

> Also, I have a friend in second year university at a civilian university who is also interested in the occupation of pilot. He passed his CFAT but did not complete the rest of his application. When he reapplies for the position, what will the CF be looking for and what are the downsides to applying after already having completed 2 years of University towards an undergrad in Science



Best advice is for your friend to contact Recruiting.

If he wants to be a Pilot, this discussion may be helpful.

 The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0


----------



## HeyJhon

Hey guys, may I know how long are your contracts? I applied for MARS, Armoured and Infantry, eliminating Pilot because the contract length was more long and I didn't want to get in a job for 20 years in case I didn't like it for some reasons...

I had 6 years of service for MARS (12 total) and 7 for Armoured and Infantry (13 total),I am quite confused as I thought 7 was for pilots...

Have a nice day and good luck to everybody.


----------



## DAA

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, may I know how long are your contracts? I applied for MARS, Armoured and Infantry, eliminating Pilot because the contract length was more long and I didn't want to get in a job for 20 years in case I didn't like it for some reasons...
> 
> I had 6 years of service for MARS (12 total) and 7 for Armoured and Infantry (13 total),I am quite confused as I thought 7 was for pilots...
> 
> Have a nice day and good luck to everybody.



Initial contracts (ie; VIE's) vary by both occupation and entry plan as you can see by your comparison above.


----------



## HeyJhon

Well, i join troughs ROTP at 17.


----------



## DAA

HeyJhon said:
			
		

> Well, i join troughs ROTP at 17.



For ROTP and your application, the "initial" contract lengths are:

a.  MARS (ROTP) - 12 years
b.  Armd (ROTP)  -  13 years
c.  Inf (ROTP)  -  13 years

And for Pilot (ROTP), it's 12 years.


----------



## Epelix

Hello.  

I recently got my Aptitude Test scheduled and I just wanted to ask: 
How was it? And how hard was it? Did you prepare for it?
I'm a little nervous cause the recruiter told me it's harder than the sample test.

Thanks so much~


----------



## krimynal

no one can tell you how it is , simply because we all sign a paper stating that it is illegal for us to reveal any information about this test.

if you did the samples you have an idea of what kind of test it is


----------



## HeyJhon

DAA said:
			
		

> For ROTP and your application, the "initial" contract lengths are:
> 
> a.  MARS (ROTP) - 12 years
> b.  Armd (ROTP)  -  13 years
> c.  Inf (ROTP)  -  13 years
> 
> And for Pilot (ROTP), it's 12 years.



Thank you for answering. I find strange that someone signing for Infantry has a longer contract than someone signing for Pilot, that is why I ask.



			
				Epelix said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> I recently got my Aptitude Test scheduled and I just wanted to ask:
> How was it? And how hard was it? Did you prepare for it?
> I'm a little nervous cause the recruiter told me it's harder than the sample test.
> 
> Thanks so much~



Don't be nervous, it is basic High School questions. You can do some I.Q. test to practice yourself but seriously, the test should be easy for someone good enough at school to applied for ROTP. Good Luck.


----------



## durhamcadet1

Epelix said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> I recently got my Aptitude Test scheduled and I just wanted to ask:
> How was it? And how hard was it? Did you prepare for it?
> I'm a little nervous cause the recruiter told me it's harder than the sample test.
> 
> Thanks so much~



The FAQ section has a good discussion on preparing for the aptitude test.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0.html

This was quite helpful and found that the extra prep work was well worth the time.


----------



## Atominthesky

Hello,

To start I just want to formally apologize if there are any redundancies in this thread. I've spent about 30 minutes looking for (recent) information on this and not seeing it mentioned, or at least not with the details I am looking for. I'd also like to add I have not had a pleasant time speaking to recruiters here in Toronto, who seem to either be too busy or too uninterested to speak to me for more then a few minutes.

I am 28 years old and seriously considering the ROTP application. I have already applied just to meet any potential deadlines (as suggested by the recruiter to apply immediately), but _before_ I was able to get copies of my high school transcript. Upon review, I do not meet the senior or junior academic requirements for the RMC Arts program. For Ontario that is 75% in Grade 11 Functions and Grade 12 English. I'd chalk my shortcomings up to a lack of effort rather then intelligence, and to be honest, 10 years ago I wasn't considering a career as a military officer nor would I have thought Grade 11 Functions would affect an Arts degree application... anywhere. Let this be a lesson to the youngsters here, apply yourself in *everything*, because you never know where you may end up. Nevertheless I have attended university (dropped out after 1 year) and am now a working professional.

Since I do not meet the RMC academic requirements, but I do meet the requirements for Civilian university (with a guaranteed re-admission chance for a compatible program), can I still apply as a Senior or Junior applicant? Or are you required to meet the RMC's requirements no matter what?

Depending on the answer(s), I may have some follow up questions, thanks.


----------



## Ludoc

Seriously man? It took me about 30 seconds on Google:



> An applicant for admission to one of the Baccalaureate programmes must be completing or have completed:
> 
> High school (Grade 12) diploma at a pre-university level satisfactory to RMCC with credits acceptable and sufficient for regular admission to a university in the province in which the student is completing secondary education.
> The first year of a two-year pre-university programme at Quebec College of General and Vocational Education (CEGEP) and will normally be expected to offer 14 credit courses.
> The equivalent to grade 12 high school or CEGEP 1;
> Possess academic standards higher than those specified above; or,
> Meet the conditions for admission as a mature student.
> Quebec students who have completed Sec V will complete a five-year undergraduate Programme which includes first year CEGEP (or Preparatory Year) at the Collège militaire royal de Saint-Jean in Quebec followed by university studies at the RMC Campus;





> Who qualifies as a Mature Student?
> 
> You will be considered for admission as a mature student if you:
> 
> will be 21 years or older as of the first day of classes of the session for which you have applied;
> do not meet the minimum academic prerequisites for admission to any of RMCC's academic programmes,
> are a Canadian citizen; and
> wish to be admitted under Mature Student Status.



Source: http://www.rmc.ca/adm/index-eng.php


----------



## Pusser

Based on my own experience (which admittedly is over 30 years old), once you are in university, what you did in high school is of minor importance.  I applied for ROTP twice, once in my last year of high school (did not get accepted) and the second time in my first year of university.  My university marks were a marked improvement over my high school marks and I got in the second time around.  I did not go to RMC though.  The CF simply started paying the bills at my civilian university.

Interesting side note:  when I first went into the Recruiting Centre in Toronto, the folks at the front desk literally laughed at me when I told them I wanted ROTP with an arts degree (History in my case).  Luckily, I didn't pay any attention to them as that is exactly what I ended up with.


----------



## DAA

Atominthesky said:
			
		

> Since I do not meet the RMC academic requirements, but I do meet the requirements for Civilian university (with a guaranteed re-admission chance for a compatible program), can I still apply as a Senior or Junior applicant? Or are you required to meet the RMC's requirements no matter what?
> 
> Depending on the answer(s), I may have some follow up questions, thanks.



Yes, you would still be required to meet the RMC prerequisites for your preferred degree.

Applicants who have some university credits, are assessed based on a combination of both their highschool and university marks.  So if you don't have 75% in the Math or English, you either need to try and upgrade these marks or take similar courses but at a higher level.


----------



## Atominthesky

DAA said:
			
		

> Yes, you would still be required to meet the RMC prerequisites for your preferred degree.
> 
> Applicants who have some university credits, are assessed based on a combination of both their highschool and university marks.  So if you don't have 75% in the Math or English, you either need to try and upgrade these marks or take similar courses but at a higher level.



Yes, thank you for the confirmation. Speaking about the University marks, I did attend 1 year of Uni and about 2 years of college. Neither program was working for me and I dropped out. BUT, in the application I will be _required_ to provide any and all transcripts for universities/college I attended. Having dropped out, many of my marks are fails, low 50's, maybe some occassional 70's-80's from the earlier semesters I was actually trying in. Point is, I don't want them to consider these marks at all, and want the same level of consideration as any high school student. Can I choose to not declare attending any university/college and avoid providing those transcripts?


----------



## Atominthesky

Pusser said:
			
		

> Based on my own experience (which admittedly is over 30 years old), once you are in university, what you did in high school is of minor importance.  I applied for ROTP twice, once in my last year of high school (did not get accepted) and the second time in my first year of university.  My university marks were a marked improvement over my high school marks and I got in the second time around.  I did not go to RMC though.  The CF simply started paying the bills at my civilian university.
> 
> Interesting side note:  when I first went into the Recruiting Centre in Toronto, the folks at the front desk literally laughed at me when I told them I wanted ROTP with an arts degree (History in my case).  Luckily, I didn't pay any attention to them as that is exactly what I ended up with.



I feel you, the recruiters at Shep/Yonge are the worst. If you want to go NCM, they're all game and practically SELL the job to you, but if you want to go ROTP you get this deep skepticism and alot of "most people don't make the cut". Not helpful, or motivating.


----------



## DAA

Atominthesky said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you for the confirmation. Speaking about the University marks, I did attend 1 year of Uni and about 2 years of college. Neither program was working for me and I dropped out. BUT, in the application I will be _required_ to provide any and all transcripts for universities/college I attended. Having dropped out, many of my marks are fails, low 50's, maybe some occassional 70's-80's from the earlier semesters I was actually trying in. Point is, I don't want them to consider these marks at all, and want the same level of consideration as any high school student. Can I choose to not declare attending any university/college and avoid providing those transcripts?



I think they will only look at the courses "completed".  You would have to declare all previous education.  If you didn't and it was discovered during the background checks, it could raise questions.


----------



## George Wallace

Atominthesky said:
			
		

> I feel you, the recruiters at Shep/Yonge are the worst. If you want to go NCM, they're all game and practically SELL the job to you, but if you want to go ROTP you get this deep skepticism and alot of "most people don't make the cut". Not helpful, or motivating.



So.  What you are saying is: "The Truth Hurts."

It is not in the best interests of the CAF for anyone, especially the Recruiters, to BS people.


----------



## Atominthesky

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So.  What you are saying is: "The Truth Hurts."
> 
> It is not in the best interests of the CAF for anyone, especially the Recruiters, to BS people.



Nobody is asking to get BS'ed. It's called being helpful, and encouragement helps. It's okay to say "It's challenging, competitive, but rewarding - did you check the requirements? You meet them? Okay, what would you like to know?" not "It's really competitive, most people don't make the cut, why are you even bothering? You want to apply with an Arts degree? Good luck with that. Sorry no time for questions, we're short staffed"

I'm done, thanks.


----------



## Haiderrahmani

so next year I have to make a choice between RMC or a civi uni, can someone from RMC describe the life of an engineering student and if they recommend RMC?


----------



## Epelix

Well this is embarassing. I failed my CFAt. I thought I didn't need to study cause I'm getting 94% average in my high school with heavey math/science like physics, chemistry, pre-calculus, and calculus. It seems doing well in school and being intellectually smart is different. 
Ugh... Have to try again next year. 
I hope RMC is ok with this year's essay for next year cause my reason for attending didn't change.

Anyways, good luck y'all~


----------



## anjali14

The application once RMC contacts you, not the initial application.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Atominthesky said:
			
		

> Nobody is asking to get BS'ed.



BSing a BSer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAF359uuWUo


----------



## Force

Hello, I sent my application form a few days ago, I am trying to enroll to the ROTP program in computer engineering.I am so stupid i thought that the trade choices were actually the universit ty degrees that we study in the RMC, and not the job. So i chose the trade that looked the most like computer engineering as my first choice and i left the second and third choices empty. 
I want to know if there is any way to correct that stupid error. If I can't, I am planning to tell them in the interview about that error and talk about my real trade choices, and not about the one i submitted in the form.

What do you guys suggest me to do?

Thanks.


----------



## DAA

Force said:
			
		

> Hello, I sent my application form a few days ago, I am trying to enroll to the ROTP program in computer engineering.I am so stupid i thought that the trade choices were actually the universit ty degrees that we study in the RMC, and not the job. So i chose the trade that looked the most like computer engineering as my first choice and i left the second and third choices empty.
> I want to know if there is any way to correct that stupid error. If I can't, I am planning to tell them in the interview about that error and talk about my real trade choices, and not about the one i submitted in the form.
> 
> What do you guys suggest me to do?



Which form are you referring to?  Your online application to the CF or your RMC Questionnaire upload?


----------



## Force

online CF application


----------



## DAA

Force said:
			
		

> online CF application



Sent you a message with a few questions!


----------



## sambo1340

Could someone explain to me exactly what what is ROTP... I really want to become successful in the army, I'm looking into being a infantry officer and I was told by my recruiter that I should apply for the ROTP in September 2015, I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me out on this one, thank you!!


----------



## PMedMoe

sambo1340 said:
			
		

> Could someone explain to me exactly what what is ROTP... I really want to become successful in the army, I'm looking into being a infantry officer and I was told by my recruiter that I should apply for the ROTP in September 2015, I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me out on this one, thank you!!



Check here.


----------



## random123

My High school marks from when I graduated 10 years ago were really bad (63% grade 12 average). I was in the Air Force for 8 years as an Aerospace Control Operator and voluntarily released and now I'm in University taking a Bachelor of Computer Science. I was looking to get back in as a Pilot, and I spoke to a recruiter and asked what I needed to do about marks and she said marks weren't really important anymore (bullshit). I applied in September 2014 when I didn't have any uni marks and I was immediately rejected saying I did not meet the academic requirements.

I have taken a grade 12 course and scored 97% on it bringing my grade 12 average up to 70% and I currently have a university GPA of 91.80% and made Deans list this year. I have been maintaining myself physically (6am gym ever morning) and my vision and health is good. I don't really have any official extra curriculars at this time because I have been focusing on my grades but I will probably be able to get some leadership based ECs very soon. My CFAT score was also very high (met pilot requirements) when I wrote it back in 2005 (recruiter said score was still valid) My questions are:

-Do my high school grades still weigh in or does my UGPA override it?  Would I need to go and re-do my grade 12 courses over the summer if I hoped to have a shot?
-Are sports absolutely required? Would intramurals be enough?
-What other things would I need to do to have a shot next year when I apply again?


----------



## DAA

random123 said:
			
		

> I was looking to get back in as a Pilot, and I spoke to a recruiter and asked what I needed to do about marks and she said marks weren't really important anymore (bullshit). I applied in September 2014 when I didn't have any uni marks and I was immediately rejected saying I did not meet the academic requirements.
> 
> I have taken a grade 12 course and scored 97% on it bringing my grade 12 average up to 70% and I currently have a university GPA of 91.80% and made Deans list this year.
> 
> My CFAT score was also very high (met pilot requirements) when I wrote it back in 2005 (recruiter said score was still valid) My questions are:
> 
> -Do my high school grades still weigh in or does my UGPA override it?  Would I need to go and re-do my grade 12 courses over the summer if I hoped to have a shot?
> -Are sports absolutely required? Would intramurals be enough, ?
> -What other things would I need to do to have a shot next year when I apply again?



First off, whom ever you spoke with the first time, was probably out to lunch to give you advice such as "Marks aren't important."  MARKS are everything!!!

If you did the CFAT back in 05, you "might" have to re-do it!  I don't believe that they can convert 05 CFAT scores into todays numbers but it's a coin toss, speculation on my part and this would have to be confirmed by your local CFRC and Recruiters/MCC's don't have this ability.  You will definitely have to write the TSD though!

ALL of your submitted academic transcripts will be looked at, including your high school, once again.  If you have upgraded any of your previous high school courses, these should override the previous grades, provided it's the same course.

If you have completed college or university credits, these are included in the assessment and ALL academic transcripts are combined as a group.

PS - keep in mind, for courses taken at College or University to have more weight over highschool, must be at a "higher" level.


----------



## _Atwell

I sent off my questionnaire and all other information about a week ago.  
Just wondering if anyone knows how long it can take to figure out anything!


----------



## Snb

Hi all,

Looking to clear up some confusion, I could not find anything with the search function.

I'm currently a second year student at a civilian university and I'm interested in applying for the ROTP program. I'm wondering which transcript they take into account - high school, university or both? The reason I am asking is because I didn't take a lot of 'academic' courses in high school. I was not remotely interested in school or good marks during that time in my life. However, I experienced a change of heart last year and realized the value of getting good grades and have been progressively getting better since.

How much will this affect my chances of being considered? Would I have a better shot if I applied for direct entry after I graduate? 

Thanks.


----------



## DAA

SNB said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to clear up some confusion, I could not find anything with the search function.
> 
> I'm currently a second year student at a civilian university and I'm interested in applying for the ROTP program. I'm wondering which transcript they take into account - high school, university or both? The reason I am asking is because I didn't take a lot of 'academic' courses in high school. I was not remotely interested in school or good marks during that time in my life. However, I experienced a change of heart last year and realized the value of getting good grades and have been progressively getting better since.
> 
> How much will this affect my chances of being considered? Would I have a better shot if I applied for direct entry after I graduate?
> 
> Thanks.



I do believe, that they will look at ALL your academic transcripts.  Mind you in some instances, your University marks could very well over ride your HS marks.

•	Candidates who have completed university level courses in good standing (up to 1 full year of university education) and have been admitted to a university faculty or division are admissible to the Royal Military College of Canada provided they meet the prerequisite subjects for the preferred degree.  A combination of high school and university course may need to be used
•	Candidates who have completed or have been accredited with more than 1 full year or university studies will not normally be considered for attendance at RMCC and are suitable ROTP-RETP applicants for attendance at a civilian university.  However if they are prepared to waive any advanced standing entitlement (they must do so in writing), they can then be considered for admission to RMCC with up to 4 years of subsidization.


----------



## Snb

DAA said:
			
		

> o	Note:	University candidates should offer a minimum C average or G.P.A. of 2.0.  Courses with grades of less than C- will not be considered for admission purposes and will not be counted towards meeting degree requirements.



This is interesting... Where did this come from if you don't mind me asking? Everything I've looked at said that the minimum was a 75% average which would be closer to a 3.0. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## DAA

SNB said:
			
		

> This is interesting... Where did this come from if you don't mind me asking? Everything I've looked at said that the minimum was a 75% average which would be closer to a 3.0. I could be wrong, though.



The GPA only applies to the "specific" degree requirements and is not normally used during the academic assessment stage.  The 75% requirement still applies and is used primarily for the HS marks.

I have removed that part from my original post, so as not to create further confusion.


----------



## Snb

DAA said:
			
		

> The GPA only applies to the "specific" degree requirements and is not normally used during the academic assessment stage.  The 75% requirement still applies and is used primarily for the HS marks.
> 
> I have removed that part from my original post, so as not to create further confusion.



Okay, I see. Thank you.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

Its been many months since I last posted here. Unfortunately, my application was put at a dead halt since I had hardly any information and could not get a lot of documents in a timely manner as the US seems to be incredibly inefficient for the background checks. 

I understand it is incredibly late in the processing, but should i still try? If not, I suppose I'll apply again in my first year of University.


----------



## DAA

Bradford_Maxwell said:
			
		

> Its been many months since I last posted here. Unfortunately, my application was put at a dead halt since I had hardly any information and could not get a lot of documents in a timely manner as the US seems to be incredibly inefficient for the background checks.
> 
> I understand it is incredibly late in the processing, but should i still try? If not, I suppose I'll apply again in my first year of University.



FBI Checks out of the US take about 2 weeks.

At this point in time, if you haven't provided the documentation requested, you're probablly too late.


----------



## durhamcadet1

Previous year's RMC-ROTP posts report that the deadline to make the merit list to be considered at the first round of selection is March 16. Is this the target date for this year as well?


----------



## DAA

durhamcadet1 said:
			
		

> Previous year's RMC-ROTP posts report that the deadline to make the merit list to be considered at the first round of selection is March 16. Is this the target date for this year as well?



Just like every year, the target never stops moving.  I wouldn't expect to see 1st round selections until probably the first week of Apr.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

DAA said:
			
		

> FBI Checks out of the US take about 2 weeks.
> 
> At this point in time, if you haven't provided the documentation requested, you're probablly too late.



I realize that, but as of right now it takes about 14-16 weeks to complete as shown here. http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks/identity-history-summary-checks
Since I was also not a citizen of the US nor had permanent residence I couldn't use a faster method. I sent it in the beginning of December once they requested I have it done, but to no avail it still hasn't arrived and they only opened my package early this month. If you know, can you tell me how long the proof I have no Identity History Summary remain valid? I'm going to Uni in Calgary or Victoria but I also still plan on applying for ROTP again during my first year. I'll read up before I ask about applying in University, though. Really would have been nice to make it off the bat since I have good grades, fitness, and leadership experience. Hopefully I make it in next year. Good luck everyone!


----------



## highlander100

What happens if an ROTP student fails a semester? Are they quickly shown the door to civvy street?


----------



## AirPeaches

A quick search on google turns up some information. There might be some more expert people on here, but read this, specifically section 18, it may answer your question.

http://www.rmc.ca/aca/ac-pe/ug-apc/ar-rce/index-eng.php

Edit: I should add, those are RMC policies. Not sure what the case would be for ROTP students at Civilian Universities although I'd assume it would be similar policy.


----------



## Jorkapp

You're not automatically "quickly shown the door" just because you fail a semester in ROTP. Depending on circumstances, there are available options to redo the courses (at own expense), change degrees, change trades (and thus degrees usually), delay commissioning, or removal from subsidy with or without reverting to NCM.


----------



## J.J.Y

Hello all,

This is my 2nd year applying for a position with CF as a Nursing Officer through ROTP. I have completed my interview and medical towards the end of March, and I am currently awaiting to see if an offer will come my way. I like to mention that many of you, who have posted, have very impressive resumes and you will all make excellent officers one day.  

Context:
I am in my first year of Nursing with the University of Ottawa (BSc in Nursing) and my average for last semester was an A-. My High School marks were nothing spectacular, I ended up finishing with an 80 average with all my courses complete. I've played on a multitude of sports team while attending HS (i.e: volleyball, basketball, rugby, touch football, badminton, ultimate and track and field). I was captain of my Volleyball team in grade 8, 10 and 12 as well as my basketball team in grade 8. Currently, I am my class's Student Association Class Representative. Physical fitness wise (I workout 6 days a week, with Competitive volleyball on Sundays, and intramural sports on Mondays).  

Work experience:
Lifeguard (1.5 years)
Water Safety Instructor (1.5 years)
Royal College of Physicians and Surgeons of Canada (casually for 6 years)

I wish all applicants success, 

JJY


----------



## J.J.Y

Hello all,

This is my 2nd year applying for a position with CF as a Nursing Officer through ROTP. I have completed my interview and medical towards the end of March, and I am currently awaiting to see if an offer will come my way. I like to mention that many of you, who have posted, have very impressive resumes and you will all make excellent officers one day. 

Context:
I am in my first year of Nursing with the University of Ottawa (BSc in Nursing) and my average for last semester was an A-. My High School marks were nothing spectacular, I ended up finishing with an 80 average with all my courses complete. I've played on a multitude of sports team while attending HS (i.e: volleyball, basketball, rugby, touch football, badminton, ultimate and track and field). I was captain of my Volleyball team in grade 8, 10 and 12 as well as my basketball team in grade 8. Currently, I am my class's Student Association Class Representative. Physical fitness wise (I workout 6 days a week, with Competitive volleyball on Sundays, and intramural sports on Mondays).  

Work experience:
Lifeguard (1.5 years)
Water Safety Instructor (1.5 years)
Royal College of Physicians and Surgeons of Canada (casually for 6 years)

I wish all applicants success, 

JJY

Also, and this may be a question directed to the administration, I believe my application was sent in on March 25th (without my background checks completed/ signed off). Is it possible for my application to be processed in time for the first selections in April?


----------



## DAA

J.J.Y said:
			
		

> Also, and this may be a question directed to the administration, I believe my application was sent in on March 25th (without my background checks completed/ signed off). Is it possible for my application to be processed in time for the first selections in April?



Yes, it's possible.


----------



## durhamcadet1

It has been almost 32 weeks since applications opened in September for ROTP.  Thanks to everyone that has helped the ROTP applicants to navigate the application process. Postings from members such as DAA have been very helpful.   Good luck to everyone who is awaiting news for this years selections.


----------



## MilitaryHopeful95

Hey this is actually my first post. I don't know if this has already been answered, but i applied in September of 2014 and have completed the CFAT, interview, and medical exam. I have received further testing for mild asthma that i declared during med interview, as well as blood and urine work. I sent all that to the recruitment centre in Kingston about 2 months ago, and they still have nothing new to tell me. I contact them about once a week, and every week it is the same. they told me months ago that they had started background checks and have still not completed them, and that senior medical staff is still reviewing my medical info. I am hoping to get accepted into the ROTP, and i realize that time is a factor. So is this normal? or am i too late now to be accepted? I did above average on the CFAT, and the interviewer said i did well and was a competitive candidate. My occupation choices were: ACSO, Pilot, and Infantry Officer (cliche i know). Thanks for any info that anyone has to offer!!


----------



## DAA

MilitaryHopeful95 said:
			
		

> My occupation choices were: ACSO, Pilot, and Infantry Officer (cliche i know). Thanks for any info that anyone has to offer!!



Have you attended Aircrew Selection testing in Trenton yet?


----------



## MilitaryHopeful95

No but I'm aware i will have to do that. After the interview, i was told it would be a couple weeks until i wrote it. Its now been almost 3 months. So again this is another reason I'm concerned about my time frame.


----------



## durhamcadet1

Have any offers been received by anyone ? I'm wondering where they are at with the merit board selection process?


----------



## J.J.Y

durhamcadet1 said:
			
		

> Have any offers been received by anyone ? I'm wondering where they are at with the merit board selection process?



Durhamcadet1, I was sent an e-mail stating: "The ROTP selection board is scheduled for 21 April 2015.  You will receive the results from the selection no later than 01 May 2015." I'm applying for an NO position therefore I am unable to confirm if that date is also valid and subject to _RMC applicants_, however I imagine that selections will be held around the same time. 


Goodluck.


----------



## durhamcadet1

J.J.Y. Thank you. May you be successful with your NO selection this year!


----------



## durhamcadet1

J.J.Y said:
			
		

> "The ROTP selection board is scheduled for 21 April 2015.  You will receive the results from the selection no later than 01 May 2015."



Unfortunately and fortunately 2nd round is the new goal. When following up with CFRC as to why the selection email message was not received here, and they noticed that they did not have the background check in the file.   Will take another week or so. 
I'm taking this in a positive light as they have identified the issue and are now looking getting this check completed. Good luck to you all on the selections.


----------



## J.J.Y

durhamcadet1 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately and fortunately 2nd round is the new goal. When following up with CFRC as to why the selection email message was not received here, and they noticed that they did not have the background check in the file.   Will take another week or so.
> I'm taking this in a positive light as they have identified the issue and are now looking getting this check completed. Good luck to you all on the selections.



It's good you're staying optimistic (key to success right there), and at least you caught in time so that you can still participate in the second round of selections- best of luck! 

Speaking of which, how many people do they tend to pick in the first round of selections anyway? Hypothetically, say they have 10 available spots for an occupation, would they fill 5 of those positions and keep the other 5 positions available for potential candidates for the 2nd round of selections?

Any insight would be appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## Danny78

J.J.Y said:
			
		

> It's good you're staying optimistic (key to success right there), and at least you caught in time so that you can still participate in the second round of selections- best of luck!
> 
> Speaking of which, how many people do they tend to pick in the first round of selections anyway? Hypothetically, say they have 10 available spots for an occupation, would they fill 5 of those positions and keep the other 5 positions available for potential candidates for the 2nd round of selections?
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated,
> 
> Thanks.



I'm also applying for ROTP nursing.  When I went in to the recruiting centre to finalize my application Apr 15 I was told that there were 30 of us merit listed (meaning up for selection) and that they were only choosing 5 nationally.


----------



## FencingRecruit

Has anyone received an offer to study at RMC?


----------



## AirPeaches

Just got my offer today. Will be heading to St Jean for Basic starting on 06 July, then RMC in September. Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Tentoes

AirPeaches said:
			
		

> Just got my offer today. Will be heading to St Jean for Basic starting on 06 July, then RMC in September. Good luck to those still waiting!


Just wondering how they contacted you about your offer and if they give you any time to make a decision?


----------



## Nomulous

AirPeaches said:
			
		

> Just got my offer today. Will be heading to St Jean for Basic starting on 06 July, then RMC in September. Good luck to those still waiting!



Lucky, I've been the unlucky one where my medical officer didn't send my medical until 2 months-ish after my medical file needed to be sent to Ottawa. I've been waiting currently 7 weeks and no updates on my medical as of yet and I've even received an email that "My chances of selection are very high if I am deemed medically fit". I just hope my medical doesn't get lost within Ottawa. Good luck to everyone who applied!


----------



## AirPeaches

Tentoes said:
			
		

> Just wondering how they contacted you about your offer and if they give you any time to make a decision?



I got a call from my local CFRC. I was asked if I needed any time to think over the decision (I accepted immediately) - so yes they do give you time to think over the decision, discuss with family, etc. if you would like it.



			
				Nomulous said:
			
		

> Lucky, I've been the unlucky one where my medical officer didn't send my medical until 2 months-ish after my medical file needed to be sent to Ottawa. I've been waiting currently 7 weeks and no updates on my medical as of yet and I've even received an email that "My chances of selection are very high if I am deemed medically fit". I just hope my medical doesn't get lost within Ottawa. Good luck to everyone who applied!



That sounds like a nightmare, best hopes for your medical to go through!


----------



## Nomulous

AirPeaches said:
			
		

> That sounds like a nightmare, best hopes for your medical to go through!



Surprisingly my medical isn't a big issue. I just had a small syndrome that is extremely rare and I'm perfectly healthy right now and all the charts I've submitted have said that I recovered remarkably quickly and I'm perfectly healthy. Though I just hope I get any sort of reply rather than my medical never getting cleared and all the positions are given out.


----------



## James516

I would like to start by saying although I did not receive any information during the first round of offers(for the ROPT program) I am keeping a positive attitude for acceptance during the second round of offers.  Though I was wondering what I could do in order to enhance my application for next year should I not get in for the 2015-2016 academic year.  I was told by my recruiter that he himself had not gotten in during his first application (for the ROTP) and that, should I not get in, take extra curricular courses to make my application better.  To give you more back ground information I have a 86% average currently, I'm involved in 4 school clubs, I applied for Amour Officer or Engineer Officer and I have not yet heard back from any of the universities I applied for. Any help would be awesome and greatly appreciated  . I would also like to congratulate anyone who has already been accepted and also wish those who like me haven't received any info yet good luck for the second round of offers.


----------



## FencingRecruit

Nomulous said:
			
		

> Lucky, I've been the unlucky one where my medical officer didn't send my medical until 2 months-ish after my medical file needed to be sent to Ottawa. I've been waiting currently 7 weeks and no updates on my medical as of yet and I've even received an email that "My chances of selection are very high if I am deemed medically fit". I just hope my medical doesn't get lost within Ottawa. Good luck to everyone who applied!



If it makes you feel any better I'm in the same boat as you. Medical has been sitting in ottawa for nearly 2 months. Hope both of us have that resolved.


----------



## DAA

James516 said:
			
		

> I would like to start by saying although I did not receive any information during the first round of offers(for the ROPT program) I am keeping a positive attitude for acceptance during the second round of offers.  Though I was wondering what I could do in order to enhance my application for next year should I not get in for the 2015-2016 academic year.  I was told by my recruiter that he himself had not gotten in during his first application (for the ROTP) and that, should I not get in, take extra curricular courses to make my application better.  To give you more back ground information I have a 86% average currently, I'm involved in 4 school clubs, I applied for Amour Officer or Engineer Officer and I have not yet heard back from any of the universities I applied for. Any help would be awesome and greatly appreciated  . I would also like to congratulate anyone who has already been accepted and also wish those who like me haven't received any info yet good luck for the second round of offers.



First round ROTP offers just started going out late last week.  If you were picked up in the 1st round, you will probably be hearing something shortly.

Good luck!


----------



## elibmcalpine

curious if anyone could shed some light on when the second roud of selection is scheduled to take place, or at least a general idea, have my acs from the 9th-13th due to some lovely administrative issues and hoping I'll make that board.


----------



## durhamcadet1

elibmcalpine said:
			
		

> curious if anyone could shed some light on when the second round of selection is scheduled to take place



Looking at the ROTP thread from 2014/2015 first round offers were received the week of April 16th. Four weeks later second round offers were received around May 13th.
In 2013/2014 the first round offers were reported around April 25th and second round offers the week of May 16th three weeks later.
Following that pattern, this year would put us in the range of May 21 to May 28th for second round calls. This is just a guess though.
This is a good chance to keep up the training for MEGA, just in case the call comes!!


----------



## KLP

My son got a call from the recruiting office today and got his offer of enrolment as an artillery officer. He will be heading to St. Jean on June 29th then on to RMC. This has been his dream since he was 12.  Couldn't be prouder of him. Good luck to all those still waiting to hear.


----------



## Danny78

Just got the call today.  I'll be headed to basic June 27 for ROTP Nursing! So happy!!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dhairya47

hey so i have just been accepted to rmc for eme officer, and i will do basic by july, however i am worried that i might not pass the physical test, and in that case ill be sent back. So my question is by accepting RMC's offer do other civilian university offers go away.


----------



## CFmom

Accepting an RMC offer does not effect any civilian university offers. Civilian university offers must just be accepted by their deadlines.


----------



## CFmom

Best way to be ready for the physical is to start a fitness program now. The RMC PPT is even more difficult then the CF physical. Best bet is to prepare now


----------



## MSmith

Received an email a few days ago with an offer for ROTP then a position as an armour officer upon commission. I haven't gotten a phone call yet though? See you all this summer.


----------



## mattd42

I have just completed first year studies at uOttawa and was accepted into ROTP recently, starting the summer at the end of my first year. I was told that since I had already completed first year that I may be reimbursed all expenses (Tuition, books etc.) for my first year.

Does anyone know if this reimbursement is actually something that will be done? If so, to what extent?

Thank-You


----------



## Chelomo

I never heard of a whole year reimbursement personally, but when I got selected for ROTP at Uottawa, they reimbursed my previous semester (since I was brought in around December) fully.


----------



## mattd42

By "brought in" do you mean enrolled in ROTP. Sworn in?


----------



## Chelomo

I was enrolled in November, though I don't recall if they dated my enrolment from the beginning of the semester or not. I swore in during December. Point is, as I understand, it's a case to case basis, I've heard of friends who got in on their second year of studies and who didn't get reimbursed for their first year. Ask your ULO, they'll be able to answer you about the specifics.


----------



## RubberTree

mattd42 said:
			
		

> I was told that since I had already completed first year that I may be reimbursed all expenses (Tuition, books etc.) for my first year.



I was told the exact same thing when I was in the exact same situation.
What I got was a great job, a ton of opportunities and pretty decent pay. What I didn't get was back pay for my tuition or books etc. This was over 10 years ago so your mileage may vary but don't expect it. If I knew I wasn't going to get that first year paid back, would I still have joined? Yup. In the short term it seems like a big deal and a lot of money but in the long term its not really that big. Just my thoughts.


----------



## DAA

mattd42 said:
			
		

> I have just completed first year studies at uOttawa and was accepted into ROTP recently, starting the summer at the end of my first year. I was told that since I had already completed first year that I may be reimbursed all expenses (Tuition, books etc.) for my first year.
> 
> Does anyone know if this reimbursement is actually something that will be done? If so, to what extent?
> 
> Thank-You



You are only entitled to reimbursement from the point of enrolment into the CF and beyond.  If you happen to be enrolled mid-stream, while still completing a semester, they will reimburse you for that entire semester.


----------



## LillianC_510

Hey guys,
Have anyone else received their ROTP Nursing acceptance yet?
And, if you don't mind me asking, what were your qualifications (academic, EC etc.) like?

My medical stuff got in a bit too late, so I think I'll just reapply next year.
Thanks!


----------



## durhamcadet1

Danny78 said:
			
		

> Just got the call today.  I'll be headed to basic June 27 for ROTP Nursing! So happy!!! Good luck to everyone!



LillianC_510 You may want to PM Danny78 for the information that you are looking for. A Nursing offer was seen a few posts earlier with that username, if you have not already done so.

I can confirm that the second round of offers are being sent out for ROTP as an offer was received here today for MARS. Good luck with your application and your continued persistence.


----------



## NathB

Does anyone knows if the dates are the same for a CT ? I am a reservist and still not received any answer ... I guess I will need to try next year !


----------



## zzaroc

Just got an offer for ROTP Pilot. 

Finished second year at Western, transferring to RMC.

Enrolment June 10, 2015.
BMOQ July 13, 2015.

Let me know if any of you have any questions. I'll do my best to answer based upon my own application process.


----------



## William Hoskins

I've got an offer for ROTP Infantry Officer, swearing in on June 18.


----------



## DAA

NathB said:
			
		

> Does anyone knows if the dates are the same for a CT ? I am a reservist and still not received any answer ... I guess I will need to try next year !



You can either contact DMCPG for an update, or the local CFRC who did your ROTP processing.


----------



## JonathanB

I receive my offer for ROTP MARS. 
 I'll be going to RMC starting in September; 1st year engineering. 

Enrolment for me is on June 12, 2015 at CFRC Edmonton. 

And I start BMOQ on July 13, 2015! 

Congratulations to everybody who has been selected so far! I am looking forward to meeting you all! 

And best of luck to those who are still waiting or battling your way through the application process!


----------



## TedFromIT

Hello everyone!
I recently got my letter of acceptance into the ROTP program for communications (Signals Officer)! I am currently a second year computer science student at a civilian university. I had a couple question that I hoped you guys could answer.

1) What was the process after receiving your letter of acceptance? The letter doesn't say much other than 'you'll receive more information at a later date.' 
2) This question is for folks who have done the ROTP program at a civilian university: was there a lot of communication between the Armed Forces and you? Did they check up on you or were you left to work on your own? 
3) For any Signals Officers: how do you currently like you position? Is there room for promotions? How is the work load? What exactly do you do on a day to day basis either at home or on base? Is the position more hardware or software orientated? 
4) Is there any disadvantage of going to a civilian university opposed to The Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca.

You registered and immediately launched your question. Clearly, you did not take the time to read through existing threads or check out the Nifty Search Function.

Please do so. If you genuinely cannot find answers to your questions after a thorough and honest search, feel free to ask.


----------



## fany

hi!
  I got my offer for Health care administration!
My enrolement is in Montéal on the 10th.
Starting BMOQ on June 27th 

From what I understand, The french BMOQ is on June 27Th and the english one in July?
Hope to see you all there!


----------



## durhamcadet1

fany said:
			
		

> hi!
> From what I understand, The french BMOQ is on June 27Th and the english one in July?
> Hope to see you all there!




Congrats !

Those attending CMR St Jean will start BMOQ June 27Th with CMR St Jean to follow on Aug 14Th.
Students attending RMCC Kingston will have their BMOQ July 13Th and RMCC Kingston to follow on Aug 29Th.
There should be French and English cadets at both.

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/fe-fs/ir-ji/ire-jic-eng.asp

http://www.rmc.ca/en/training-wing/officer-cadet-recruit-joining-instructions-2015-welcome-letter


----------



## JonathanB

Do you know when the civie-u students are doing their BMOQ?


----------



## Tentoes

Received my offer as a CT a little over a week ago. I will be attending BMOQ Mod 2 starting June 22nd then off to RMCC.


----------



## JEDi624

I have a general question.  My son has been accepted into the ROTP Programme at St Jean, after applying to RMC Kingston (chem engineering).  He is ( will be) an Ontario gr 12 grad.  

I have done some reading but do not know 1) why he has to go to St Jean vs Kingston and 2) how many years he will be at St Jean for.   I see that there are 2 options.  One for Quebec CEGEP students and a single year which leads to RMC at Kingston.  

Also,  he has to go very soon.  At the end of June for BMOQ.  Why is this different than the Kingston Pam, where this happens after the first year.  

Thanks.


----------



## durhamcadet1

JEDi624 said:
			
		

> I have done some reading but do not know 1) why he has to go to St Jean vs Kingston and 2) how many years he will be at St Jean for.   I see that there are 2 options.  One for Quebec CEGEP students and a single year which leads to RMC at Kingston.
> 
> Also,  he has to go very soon.  At the end of June for BMOQ.  Why is this different than the Kingston Pam, where this happens after the first year.



Is seems that there is a good number of non Quebec grade 12 grads that will be going to St Jean for their 1st year of university and the following 3 years at Kingston to complete their Degree as in previous years. It is likely this is clearly stated in his contract. I'm in the same situation. 
I have read in other CMR St Jean posts that the split between St Jean CMR and Kingston for 1st year students is about space.
First year RMC Kingston students will complete their BMOQ before the school year starts also.
 See my post just previous to this one for the link to both schools joining instructions.


----------



## CDFALRMAN

JEDi624 said:
			
		

> I have a general question.  My son has been accepted into the ROTP Programme at St Jean, after applying to RMC Kingston (chem engineering).  He is ( will be) an Ontario gr 12 grad.
> 
> I have done some reading but do not know 1) why he has to go to St Jean vs Kingston and 2) how many years he will be at St Jean for.   I see that there are 2 options.  One for Quebec CEGEP students and a single year which leads to RMC at Kingston.
> 
> Also,  he has to go very soon.  At the end of June for BMOQ.  Why is this different than the Kingston Pam, where this happens after the first year.
> 
> Thanks.



We were in the same situation like you a year ago when my son had to go CMRSJ for the first year and 2/3/4th year to Kingston. Now he finished first year at St Jean and in August, he will be going to Kingston after holidays. I had lot of reservation like why CMR and not Kingston, will CEGEP be disadvantageous and all that. But looking back after a year, all my reservations were turned out to be advantageous to him.  Smaller campus, tight community(just 3 squadrons), very close rapport with professors, improved French, great wifi, bigger dorm and list goes on. Not saying Kingston don't have it. Pretty sure RMC has equally best facilities like CMR. Under CEGEP, the pass mark is 60 whereas at RMC it is 50. But with the personal attention that you get from Professors, the chances of failing is next to nothing. Allocation to CMR is just random and you should accept it in a trice. I tell you. You wont regret it. You would just like me say after a year that this is the best thing ever happened to your kid


----------



## TedFromIT

Hello all,

I have been doing some research regarding what my summers will look like if I accept my ROTP offer and I've come across a lot of ambiguity about this topic. When asked what summer training will be like for Civvy ROTP students, there have been a lot of answers starting with "I think" or "I believe." So the question in my mind was how will the training be organized for Civvy students in the ROTP program. I am under the impression that I HAVE to attend the Summer training in St Jeans in my first year but is that something I have to do every year? Also, is there any training or programs that I would have to attend during other holidays such as March Break? If I wanted to get a job during the summer, is that a possibility? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## RedcapCrusader

You will conduct your year of study and will then be sent to complete your basic training courses over the summer.

From Forces.ca directly, under the heading _Career Options_:



> If you join under the Paid University entry plan or you are attending the Royal Military College of Canada, you will complete the Basic Military Officer Qualification course during the summer between first and second year. In the following summers you will do career training courses and on-the-job training with the Forces.



Pretty straight forward and without ambiguity. You will be paid by the CAF during your study and during your training courses.


----------



## TedFromIT

Yes of course :facepalm:.  I have just finished my first year of university and going into my second year so I am assuming I would just have one less summer for on-the-job training? Also, where would on-the-job training be? As a (hopefully) future Signals Officer, would I have to live in another city for the summer to get special on-the-job training or would it be some place close to where I currently live?


----------



## George Wallace

I dunno.....Have you tried asking other Sig O's on ROTP, in their second or third year, what their experiences have been?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

TedFromIT said:
			
		

> Yes of course :facepalm:.  I have just finished my first year of university and going into my second year so I am assuming I would just have one less summer for on-the-job training? Also, where would on-the-job training be? As a (hopefully) future Signals Officer, would I have to live in another city for the summer to get special on-the-job training or would it be some place close to where I currently live?



Is this your second year on ROTP, or are you starting ROTP in your second year?

Your training will still be hosted over the summers while you are in school and the CF will send you to wherever the training is being hosted. Once you've graduated, you will be posted to a base to learn your occupational training. Very likely you will start out in Kingston and then once your are occupationally qualified as a Junior SigO, you will be posted to a Regiment which could be anywhere in the country.


----------



## TwoTonShackle

As a Sig O Civy-U student the plan for your summers should go as follows:
1st Summer - Basic Officer Training Course
2nd Summer - Common Army Phase
3rd Summer - DP 1 or Language Training
4th Summer - Language Training or DP 1
Followed by the Sig O course in Kingston.


----------



## PuckChaser

What DP1 training are you referring to? BSOC is only run 1.5 times a year, Jan to Apr, and End May to Oct, so not an option until graduated with a degree.


----------



## elibmcalpine

Just received my offer for ROTP-Pilot at RMC starting this fall. Swearing in is the 20th and 1st module of bmoq is the 13th of July. I'm curious if anyone can give insight into what sorts of things we are aloud in our dorm room, like computer monitors, mini-fridges, etc... standard dorm room stuff. Trying to figure out what I need to sell haha.


----------



## CFmom

First years cannot have a refrigerator,


----------



## bsomers85

Hello everyone, I'm a long time lurker first time poster. I have been following this thread for some time now and can finally add my own post to say I have received an offer today!

ROTP (civilian university) for MPO. I'll be enrolling June 16 and will be headed for BMOQ July 13.

Congratulations to those who have also received an offer and good luck to those still waiting to hear!


----------



## rja44

So I'm an Reservist right now who's studying in the states for one more year. I'm wondering which Canadian Universities have an ROTP program that I can get in touch with and would I fill out the application and hand it to my chain of command? 
As well do any of which have a rugby program if anyone happens to know. Thanks. Good day eh.


----------



## Pusser

The Canadian ROTP is not like the American ROTC.  Canadian universities do not offer ROTP as a program for credit or otherwise.  Instead, ROTP is an officer entry plan offered solely by the Canadian Forces.  The universities themselves have nothing to do with it.  If you apply for ROTP, you are applying to become a Regular Force  officer (vice a Reserve officer, which is what the ROTC creates).  If accepted into the program, you can go to any approved Canadian post-secondary institution (essentially any Canadian university).  However, unless you are undertaking a program not offered at RMC, the CF's first choice will be to send you there.  In other words, if you are accepted into ROTP, you will likely attend RMC.  The common exceptions to this are that if a candidate has already completed a year or more at a Canadian university, they may be allowed to remain there, or if they decide to recruit more candidates in a given year than they have places at RMC, some folks will be able to go to civilian universities.  Keep in mind though that applying to civilian universities in Canada is a personal responsibility.  Anyone applying for ROTP should also apply to civilian universities.  You would hate to be in a situation where you were accepted into ROTP (Civy U) and then lost out because you didn't apply to another university.  If you end up in a civilian universtiy under the ROTP, the CF simply pays the bills.  The CF will not apply on your behalf, nor does the CF have reserved spaces available at any university (other than RMC).  

I'm not aware of any Canadian university that does not have a rugby program of some sort.  RMC has rugby.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

For rugby, if you are looking to play at a high level, your best bet is Ontario or British Columbia.  Obviously UVic and UBC are the top two schools in the country as BC is the Mecca of Canadian Rugby.  These schools don't actually play other schools though, they play in what is known as the CDI Premier League, which is probably the top men's rugby competition in North America.

The other big university league in Canada is the OUA in Ontario.  Schools that have teams are: Brock, Laurier, Guelph, McMaster, RMC, Queens, Waterloo, Western and UofT.  All of these teams have full varsity status which means you will train everyday and you will train during the off season as well.  The top programs in this league are located at Queens, Western, McMaster and Brock.

Most Canadian universities do have rugby though; however, most of them only have club status which means the calibre and funding aren't comparable to the other schools I listed above.

I played at RMC and we trained everyday, even during the offseason.  During the offseason we focused on strength and conditioning and had strength and conditioning coaches brought in to help us progress.  We also had access to other stuff many other schools didn't (indoor track, scrum machine, gigantic weight room, indoor field house, etc).  The training and coaching I received was top notch and it also helped me in my military career.


----------



## Pusser

Keep in mind that your military training during the summer may interfere with any summer off-season training at schools other than RMC.


----------



## Rorschach97

Hello everyone! As the title said I just got my citizenship about a a month ago. I went to a recruitment center last December and I told them about my situation. Back then I wasn't a citizen yet and they told me I couldn't apply until I got my citizenship. Now that I got it, is it too late to apply? What should I do next? Should I wait until September? Thank you all for your help,


----------



## KerryBlue

It is too late to apply for this year. Get all your documentation ready so that come August/September you can apply.


----------



## Rorschach97

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> It is too late to apply for this year. Get all your documentation ready so that come August/September you can apply.



Where could I find these documents?


----------



## Rorschach97

One little detail I forgot to mention, I just finished grade 12 and since I'm waiting until fall to register, I got a whole year off. Any tips on what I should do at the time being?


----------



## KerryBlue

Rorschach97 said:
			
		

> Where could I find these documents?



Just make sure you have your passport, various forms of ID's, highschool transcripts etc. Everything else you will have provided. 

In the mean time workout, volunteer, play sports,  perhaps pursue some part time studies. Make yourself as attractive of an applicant as you can.


----------



## mariomike

okarkut said:
			
		

> How long does the recruitment process take?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



			
				okarkut said:
			
		

> I live abroad, and It would be great If I could sort out the Aptitude Test, Medical Examination and Fitness Test in two weeks. Would this be possible and when would be the most suitable moment?



Applying from abroad  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115791.0

Applying out of country  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112491.0

applying for canadian ROTP in a foreign country?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101419.0

When to post an application?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/117113.0
"I would love to get my application started as soon as I'm back in Canada" 



			
				okarkut said:
			
		

> If I state RMC Kingston as my primary choice, is there a possibility that I would be assigned to Saint Jean-Sur-Richelie?



Questions about ROTP  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108852/post-1199008.html#msg1199008
Reply #7



			
				okarkut said:
			
		

> I've reviewed the "Pay Scales", and was wondering if the Officer Cadet has to cover accommodation and/or nutrition from the 1.5K "allowance"? Also, during summer training whether it be BMOQ or Second-Language Training, do the Canadian Forces provide the aforementioned accommodation and food or is it in the competence of the Cadet?



ROTP Pay  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/117599.0



			
				okarkut said:
			
		

> I know that my academics are very good; however, is there any other way I could improve? Would a summer job look good during admissions?



What would make me more competitive?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108629.0
"ANY TIPS ON IMPROVING MY COMPETENCY FOR RMC? K thanks ;D"

Good luck!


----------



## Epelix

Congratulations everyone! 

I'm a first year Engineering student and I want to apply for RMC as well for next year. Since I'm starting my university life in the University of British Columbia in the Faculty of Applied Science, my schedule seems to be jammed for school. I was well-rounded the previous year. I was part of Air Cadets as a Sergeant, volunteered in cadets as well as church, was part of the Biathlon Team in my squadron, had a job. It seems doing all these things I've just mentioned seems incredibly difficult now because of university. 

For those of you who are transferring from a civilian university to RMC or anyone in general, how did you maintain to be well-rounded?


----------



## KerryBlue

Epelix said:
			
		

> For those of you who are transferring from a civilian university to RMC or anyone in general, how did you maintain to be well-rounded?



Get involved with clubs at your schools. Really simple as most will understand your educational commitments, and will be flexible with your schedule. It'll also be a great way to meet new people and make friends at university.


----------



## Jaradok

Hey everyone, 

So I got partway through an ROTP application this past year, before summer 2015. I wasn't able to finish because the job I applied for was all filled, due to the fact that my application was late (Recruiting centre lost my first, on time, application). I was told that this September I would be able to pick off where I left off at the interview and medical steps. I will be continuing the application during first year at my civ uni and best case scenario am ready for next summer. 

How will this work in terms of summer training, since I am a full two months behind in that regard? Will I be able to make up for it in on summer? 

Thanks.


----------



## jkhan6227

Going to RMC has been my goal ever since since the age of 15, but due to citizenship processes, I couldn't apply until now (age 21 currently). I'm a completely newbie when it comes to the application processes, and am currently attending civilian university, but only doing so because I could not get my citizenship until a few months ago. I'm looking to apply for RMCC, but I'm really having a lot of trouble applying for it. I wish to start fresh as a first year in royal military college, and do not wish to do the ROTP in a civilian university. I'm planning on applying using my high school mark to enroll in RMC, not university. (I would like to start fresh)

Let me tell you the current steps that I took.I have some questions regarding some of these steps. Help would be greatly appreciated !! 

I've created a GCKey account, and after completeting the process, I've gotten an email title named "Message from CAF Online Employment Application" shortly after finishing the process. Am I approaching this correctly? Do I just wait for them to email me back? or should I visit the recruiting centre and apply it there? (I've already visited twice, but they were giving me very vague answers, which made me assume that they don't relaly know the whole process except the part where we have to "apply online". What should I be doing from now? I'm just waiting for the email to get back to me at this very moment, and thats it.


*My average was 84 (my top 6 for OUAC), and I'm very ready physically, as I have been training in MMA, Powerlifting, and just all around love to be active physically.

What am I missing? What should I be doing? The deadline is around end of January from what I've heard, and I would like to get my application in as possible. Help would be greatly appreciated, and I don't mind really long answers either. I just need all the help I can get at this point, This has been my dream ever since childhood (Becoming an officer). Please help me


----------



## mariomike

jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> Please help me



This may help,

I submitted my application. Whats Next????  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html
"•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application."


----------



## jkhan6227

mariomike said:
			
		

> This may help,
> 
> I submitted my application. Whats Next????
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html
> "•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application."


 So I'm guessing creating the GCKey account is basically the submittion of application itself right? Am I understanding this correctly? The link you mentioned says they will respond in 4-5 business days with instructions for me to follow. So am I taking the right approach?


----------



## mariomike

jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing creating the GCKey account is basically the submittion of application itself right? Am I understanding this correctly?



Lots of info on the GC Key,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+GC+Key&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=nF4cVqSjNqXU8ge4h5mQBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+%22GC+Key%22



			
				jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> The link you mentioned says they will respond in 4-5 business days with instructions for me to follow. So am I taking the right approach?



Where does it say, "4-5 business days"?

It reads,
"You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process."



			
				jkhan6227 said:
			
		

> I've created a GCKey account, and after completeting the process, I've gotten an email title named "Message from CAF Online Employment Application" shortly after finishing the process.



It sounds like you received the e-mail.

The link and quote are from Recruiting. As always, best to contact them.

You can also "Ask a CAF Recruiter" on this site:
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,135.0.html

It looks like you started this thread less than one hour after joining the site. Have you taken the time to check any Recruiting discussions? You may find these of interest,

General Questions regarding your application  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/107882.0.html
31 pages.

Royal Military College of Canada (RMC)
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html
17 pages.


----------



## checkmate_ca

It depends on how fast your file gets process. You might get enrolled in time for this coming summer's BMOQ or you might have to just wait till next summer. So your training should look like this if you are in the army:

Summer # 1 - BMOQ
Summer # 2 - BMOQ - Land
Summer # 3-  Phase 3

Then phase 4 when you graduate. If you don't fail any of your summer training and graduate university in four year then you shouldn't fall behind too much. You should still get your Lieutenant roughly the same time as someone that enrolled a year before you. This scenario is assuming that you do ROTP Civi University and starting your second year in Sep 2016.


----------



## DAA

checkmate_ca said:
			
		

> It depends on how fast your file gets process. You might get enrolled in time for this coming summer's BMOQ or you might have to just wait till next summer. So your training should look like this if you are in the army:
> 
> Summer # 1 - BMOQ - ROTP Part 1
> Summer # 2 - BMOQ - ROTP Part 2
> Summer # 3 - BMOQ - Land
> Summer # 4-  Phase 3
> 
> Then phase 4 when you graduate. If you don't fail any of your summer training and graduate university in four year then you shouldn't fall behind too much. You should still get your Lieutenant roughly the same time as someone that enrolled a year before you. This scenario is assuming that you do ROTP Civi University and starting your second year in Sep 2016.



Fixed your ROTP Training scenario time lines for you.


----------



## checkmate_ca

Thanks for the correction. I have attached a PDF that shows you the training path for BMOQ.


----------



## Jaradok

Thank you everyone. I just wanted to be sure of how it would work, since it's a little different than straight out of high school. I'm almost done the application process now so soon it will be back to waiting on what will happen next. Hopefully I'll be able to continue 2nd year at my current civvy university and go from there.


----------



## tessa.vanz

Jaradok,
I'm in a similar situation as you, though I completed my application fully last year.  It just wasn't complete before all of my spots were filled for my trade.  I am currently on the merit list for selections this year and am happy to hear that they are hoping to do early selections this year (similar to early acceptance to a civvy u.)  Good luck to you!


----------



## ChrisFreddy

Hello there I'm currently a grade 12 student attempting to apply to ROTP, when on the online application it list what level of education I have, what would I do? It has a drop down menu with universities on it, but I'm not sure where to go from there and what to list since I am currently in high school. All help is greatly appreciated 
Thanks a lot
-C


----------



## ChrisFreddy

Hey there, I'm trying to apply online to ROTP and I am not able to, I'm stuck on the education section where it states please enter your education, I'm still in high school and I'm insure what to do here for the options such as: degree/diploma received, date last attended and name of school
Could someone please help me out, thanks a lot for your time 
-C


----------



## Warrant Officer Robert

As an ROTP Applicant, when completing the online application and once you reach the stage "Education ", you may use the following selections:

Degree/Diploma Received  -  "High School Three Years"

Subject Major/Specialization  -  "Unknown"


----------



## JakeMoersch

A little perspective - I'm an IB diploma student in grade 11, at a public school in BC. I'm hoping to become a Mechanical Engineer at either UBC or RMC.

How are IB (1-7) scores in each course assessed in comparison to percentages? for example, would a Physics HL student in IB with a 5 in that class be "ranked" higher or lower than an 87% student in the BC Ministry of Ed. program?


----------



## Viam

Hello all, when applying to the RMC under ROTP, do they expect competent French when applying, or merely having the skills for a language test when you graduate?

Thank you for reading,

Viam.


----------



## mariomike

Viam said:
			
		

> Hello all, when applying to the RMC under ROTP, do they expect competent French when applying, or merely having the skills for a language test when you graduate?



How important is bilingualism when applying for ROTP?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/33808.0;nowap
2 pages.

RMC French Language Question  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98569.0

Do you need to be Bilingual to beomce an Officer?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116186.0

RMC french  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/110310.0

RMC and French for an Anglo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/66401.0

etc...


----------



## Viam

Thank you very much for your resources. Please pardon my ignorance for the inability to find these articles myself.


----------



## mariomike

Viam said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your resources.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## DAA

JakeMoersch said:
			
		

> A little perspective - I'm an IB diploma student in grade 11, at a public school in BC. I'm hoping to become a Mechanical Engineer at either UBC or RMC.
> 
> How are IB (1-7) scores in each course assessed in comparison to percentages? for example, would a Physics HL student in IB with a 5 in that class be "ranked" higher or lower than an 87% student in the BC Ministry of Ed. program?



They will most likely use some form of scoring matrix, to convert your IB Scores into percentages.  Several examples are available on the internet.


----------



## DarkPheonix

So I plan to apply for ROTP for civilian university and was wondering what would happen if I got into civi ROTP but did not get into any of my applied  universities? Would I be able to go to ROTP? 

I did try googling it but didn't find the answer to my question, if you know this topic is already discussed than would you please provide a link.

Thank You


----------



## DAA

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> So I plan to apply for ROTP for civilian university and was wondering what would happen if I got into civi ROTP but did not get into any of my applied  universities? Would I be able to go to ROTP?
> 
> I did try googling it but didn't find the answer to my question, if you know this topic is already discussed than would you please provide a link.



That's not quite how the ROTP program works, unless of course, your occupation of choice does not have a relevant undergrad program which is offered by RMC.

When you apply for ROTP, you are in fact applying specifically to attend RMC, first and foremost.  At the same time, you are expected to also apply to a Civilian University as a "back-up" plan should you be selected for ROTP but not for attendance at RMC.  If you are selected ROTP Civi U, then it is "your" responsibility to provide your CFRC with documentation showing "unconditional" acceptance to a Civilian University in an undergrad program relevant and acceptable for your occupation choice.  If you are not able to do this, then your offer of employment will most likely be cancelled.

Hence the term "Conditional Offer".


----------



## DarkPheonix

Thank you for your reply.

I had another question would  I have a better chance of acceptance to RMCC if I were to apply early, say in August 2016 as opposed to December of 2016?

Thank You


----------



## mariomike

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> I had another question would  I have a better chance of acceptance to RMCC if I were to apply early, say in August 2016 as opposed to December of 2016?



This may help, 

Step By Step process from High School to RMC  


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> The absolute BEST time to apply for ROTP, in my opinion, would be in the Oct-Nov time frame of your Gr 12 year.


----------



## AirPeaches

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I had another question would  I have a better chance of acceptance to RMCC if I were to apply early, say in August 2016 as opposed to December of 2016?
> 
> Thank You



What mariomike quoted is probably the best piece of advice, but keep in mind you can still be accepted if you happen to apply later. I applied at the end of January 2015 and I just wrapped up my first semester at RMC. Personally, from what I've gathered, your chances of being accepted are more tied to your own application profile than the time in which you apply.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Underway

If I failed a class at university while under ROTP program what are the repercussions.  Normally this wouldn't be a huge deal as one could retake the class next year at their own cost.  But assuming they wouldn't be able to graduate in time as the course is a prerec for three others...

I understand that extra time is unpaid,  and unpaid for.  However does that include the whole year or just the one semester that I would be in school to catch up(ie not the summer...).  If that's the case would I be able to get a job for that time.


----------



## mariomike

Underway said:
			
		

> If I failed a class at university while under ROTP program what are the repercussions.



This may help ( from 2006 - 2010 ),

questions about ROTP civi U


			
				phil27 said:
			
		

> What happends if you fail a class during university


7 pages.


----------



## DAA

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I had another question would  I have a better chance of acceptance to RMCC if I were to apply early, say in August 2016 as opposed to December of 2016?



Applying early affords you the opportunity to complete all of your processing in time for Selections (ie; late Mar, early Apr) and also for the possibility of receiving an early "conditional acceptance" if you rate high enough.  ROTP has a "cut-off" date for applications.  You can apply after the cut-off date but by doing so, your CFRC cannot guarantee that your application/file will be processed in time for the Selections.  The established deadline for all occupations this year is 31 January 2016 for school starting in September 2016.

For more details, see the information at the link below under the heading "The Regular Officer Training Plan Selection Process".

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96#tab2


----------



## DarkPheonix

Thank You to all of you for answering my question's.


----------



## ryanchoi9999

Hello everyone, 
I am currently a grade 12 student, interested in ROTP Program through a civil University.
I have already applied at various Canadian Universities such as McGill, U of A, UBC, Queen's, McMaster, and UofT. And, my focus is Bachelor of Science, Life/Health Science, as I want to pursue a career in dentistry in the future. 
Currently, i have: English 12 (Second Semester)
                          Chemistry 12 (95% Mid-term)
                          Biology 12 (94% Mid-Term)
                          Math 12 PreCalculus (98% Final)
                          AP Psychology (96% Final)
                          AP Calculus (98% Final)
Moreover, I participated in various extracurricular activities (sports teams, school clubs, leadership positions) and Community Volunteering. - At least over 500 hours in various healthcare facilities.

Back to topic, I did 2 hours research on this program ROTP, and as many of you know, it provides large benefits and opportunities especially for high school students going into a university. 
My questions are:
1) I have looked up the salary and OCTP-NFS provides more Salary than ROTP as an officer cadet. What exactly is OCTP-NFS, and am I eligible to apply for this position?
2) Summer training starts in the following year, 2016 if I do get accepted. Does the training take place every summer for four years? Is there any way to miss this training?
3)After graduating from a university, I have to work in the army for 5-years commission. Is there any way to reduce this? I heard it is between three to eight years. Please suggest me a way to reduce the commission if possible.
4) My career goal is Dentistry. I came to learn about DOTP - Dental Officer Training Program. So, do I have to be admitted to a dental school first to apply for this program? Also, if I'm apply and get accepted, do I still have to do 5-year commission? Or does being in a dental school count as a commission? It would be great if someone can simplify this process. For example, 4 year Undergraduate Study --> 4 year dental school --> 5 year commission.
5) Lastly, I'll be able to leave the army after 5 years of commission. Would it be a great idea to do so if I am not liking the program? What kind of jobs can I have after leaving the army after taking Life Science Program at a civil University?

Another quick question that just popped in my head. Some universities offer higher/prestigious awards and scholarships for students with superior academic ability/leadership/involvements. Does ROTP have anything like that? What are reservists for? Is there any programs that are highly competitive (Selects few) for those students?

Thank you for any responses.


----------



## PuckChaser

You're going to incur obligatory service for your education, which is 2 months for every month of education. You can reduce that time by buying the CAF out for the cost of your education, not cheap. If you do get accepted for DOTP, you'll have to serve more time to pay back your education, and will likely be subject to a restricted release period meaning you can't leave your contract early.


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca.

Do some more research on this Site.

Almost everything that you have asked has already been answered.

You are also confusing "commission" with "service".

Once a prospective Officer has completed the neccessary training and other requirements, he or she is commissioned. This is his or her formal appointment as an Officer by the Sovereign. Upon commissioning, one receives a scroll, which is worded thus:

"ELIZABETH THE SECOND, by the Grace of God of the United Kingdom, Canada and Her other Realms and Territories Queen, Head of the Commonwealth, Defender of the Faith

To ........ .........

hereby appointed an Officer in Her Majesty's Canadian Armed Forces

With Seniority of the .... day of ......... ....

WE reposing especial Trust and Confidence in your Loyalty, Courage and Integrity do by these Presents Constitute and Appoint you to be an Officer in our Canadian Armed Forces. You are therefore carefully and diligently to discharge your Duty as such in the Rank of .............. or in such other Rank as We may from time to time hereafter be pleased to promote or appoint you to, and you are in such manner and on such occasions as may be prescribed by us to exercise and well discipline both the Inferior Officers and Non-Commissioned Members serving under you and use your best endeavour to keep them in good Order and Discipline, and We do hereby Command them to Obey you as their Superior Officer, and you to observe and follow such Orders and Directions as from time to time you shall receive from Us, or any other your Superior Officer according to Law, in pursuance of the Trust hereby Reposed in you.

IN WITNESS Whereof our Governor General of Canada hath hereunto set his hand and Seal at Our Government House in the City of Ottawa this .... day of .......... in the Year of our Lord ................... and in the .... Year of Our Reign.

By Command of His Excellency the Governor General"

Read this carefully, and understand it. It sets out your basic obligations and grants you significant authority.


----------



## mariomike

AmbitiousGuy said:
			
		

> What exactly is OCTP-NFS, and am I eligible to apply for this position?



Officer Cadet Training Plan (OCTP)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/106670.0
"The OCTP isn't current anymore."



			
				AmbitiousGuy said:
			
		

> After graduating from a university, I have to work in the army for 5-years commission. Is there any way to reduce this? I heard it is between three to eight years. Please suggest me a way to reduce the commission if possible.



Obligatory service
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+OCTP&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=-ut_Vo-zKuGM8Qfk5bioBA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+obligatory+service



			
				AmbitiousGuy said:
			
		

> My career goal is Dentistry. I came to learn about DOTP - Dental Officer Training Program.



Dental Officer Training Plan  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/119590.0

Questions about joining the CFDS  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/105449.0

Dental Officer Training Program DOTP  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/32072.0

DOTP
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115182.0

ROTP and DOTP?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/94411.0



			
				AmbitiousGuy said:
			
		

> What kind of jobs can I have after leaving the army after taking Life Science Program at a civil University?



RMC Life Sciences Minor a Good Move?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/69208.0



			
				AmbitiousGuy said:
			
		

> Does ROTP have anything like that?



https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+rotp&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=wfN_VpmmAuyM8QeY5LmIDA&gws_rd=ssl



			
				AmbitiousGuy said:
			
		

> What are reservists for?



Divining the right role, capabilities, structure, and Regimental System for Canada's Army Reserves  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/24381.0
95 pages.

^ That is one of many discussions about the Reserves. You can also search PRes.

See also, Recruiting
http://www.forces.ca/en/home/


----------



## Loachman

Locked until AmbitiousGuy has done his homework here.


----------



## KLP

I was at an event over the holidays where it was announced that RMC was looking to be more competitive with other universities, as in the past candidates had not heard until late April, into May and in some cases into June. This becomes very nerve wracking when the university deadlines are fast approaching for acceptances at that time. We were told that RMC did not want to lose out of candidates that had already accepted other universities as they had not heard from RMC. You can't really blame people for not wanting to wait around. Although as RMC was my son's first choice he waited and heard in the beginning of May last year. I think it is great that they are going to try and have those offers out earlier in the future.


----------



## DarkPheonix

I used to think that if you applied earlier _(if I was qualified)_ I would get an acceptance earlier than if I were to apply later.

I had another question I had that I couldn't find the answer to, I started another thread but it was locked (I read through the links mariomike provided me with, most of which I had gone through before). 
_*
Does a officer cadet at RMCC require the same level of security clearance as his/her chosen occupation? For example if I were to chose CELE officer which requires a level 3 clearance would I as a officer cadet also require a level 3 clearance or would a lower level do?*_

I would assume that the officer cadet wouldn't require the level 3 because it isn't like they would be allowed to access sensitive documents but then again they might during on the job training during the summers and whatnot.

Thank You,


----------



## mariomike

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> I started another thread but it was locked



Is this the thread you are referring to?

Security Clearance For a Person Living Abroad  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/121568/post-1408787.html#msg1408787



			
				DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> Does a officer cadet at RMCC require the same level of security clearance as his/her chosen occupation?



Your question has little to do with this thread you started, "What Happens if you are not accepted in a Civilian University".  

The Security Check/Level Superthread may be a better place to ask your Security Check/Level questions:

Security Check/Level Superthread (incl dual citizenship) - Check Here First  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12875.0
24 pages.


----------



## DarkPheonix

Yes that was the thread I was referring to. Also what happened to all the links you provided me with? they all vanished after the first day when I came back.

Thanks for the link, Should I delete the question since it is irrelevant to this post?


----------



## PuckChaser

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> _*
> Does a officer cadet at RMCC require the same level of security clearance as his/her chosen occupation? For example if I were to chose CELE officer which requires a level 3 clearance would I as a officer cadet also require a level 3 clearance or would a lower level do?*_



They are not going to give you a level 3 security clearance prior to enrollment. That's a 3 year wait on its own for low priority pers. You will likely need a presecurity clearance, BUT ONLY THE RECRUITING CENTER CAN TELL YOU. I'm not sure what you haven't understood about this yet. You need to fill out an online application, and start the process. At the very least they will pre-screen you, which is a lot more involved than standard Enhanced Reliability that everyone gets. Once you have ERC, then you will be enrolled and your security clearance will be applied for either at RMCC or after BMQ.

You've asked 50 questions about security clearances here. By you asking those questions, I know for a fact you're scared its going to take a long time for you to obtain one, if you can. You need to start the process now, every post on this board is wasting your time. If you're not old enough to apply, STOP WORRYING ABOUT IT. Nothing will change between now and when you can apply, our security clearance rules have been around for years, and very rarely change. Your time abroad WILL add time to your clearance request, especially since its Level 3. You cannot change that fact. If you don't like it, pick a trade that only need ERC or Level 2, or don't apply.


----------



## Loachman

DarkPheonix said:
			
		

> Also what happened to all the links you provided me with? they all vanished after the first day when I came back.



One of us poor, suffering DS likely merged them all into one. It may even have been me. I generally do that after mariomike posts a bunch, as that's when we discover that people have started new threads instead of posting in existing ones.

Sometimes people start those new threads because they've not bothered to do any research here before posting, and frequently within thirty seconds of registering.

Sometimes people start those new threads because the existing ones are eighty bazillion pages long and they don't feel like reading through them.

Those threads are usually eighty bazillion pages long because people keep starting new ones and we poor, suffering DS merge them after mariomike posts all of the links.


----------



## Ruuffiiooooo

hey all,

After finishing my diploma in accounting last month I applied to the military as infantry. My CFAT for that application is on tuesday but I spoke to a recruiter and told him I wanted to change my application to the ROTP for Logistics Officer. They told me it might be a challenge for me but he'll make the change to my application and to come in for CFAT and tell them that I changed my application.

Are the odds lower of them accepting me into the ROTP because I am so far into my education?

I haven't submitted my transcript or anything but the recruiter told me that I would be contacted back by someone for how to submit that information? The deadline is January 31st for September acceptance.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## George Wallace

Ruuffiiooooo said:
			
		

> hey all,
> 
> After finishing my diploma in accounting last month I applied to the military as infantry. My CFAT for that application is on tuesday but I spoke to a recruiter and told him I wanted to change my application to the ROTP for Logistics Officer. They told me it might be a challenge for me but he'll make the change to my application and to come in for CFAT and tell them that I changed my application.
> 
> Are the odds lower of them accepting me into the ROTP because I am so far into my education?
> 
> I haven't submitted my transcript or anything but the recruiter told me that I would be contacted back by someone for how to submit that information? The deadline is January 31st for September acceptance.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help



Welcome to army.ca

We have been in existence for over ten years now, and have had a lot of questions asked.  We have created whole topics to answer those very questions.  We have answered your very questions several times over the years that this site has been up and running.  Here is an aid for your:

Let me Google that for you


----------



## nicholasmccabe

So, I'm not sure if I'm doing the whole "forum" thing right.

However, I experienced quite the issue when I applied for RMC.

I applied in September of 2015, as I should have since I am now in Grade 12 and was interested in attending RMC for a long time. I went and spoke to a recruiter, where I was told I'd need to have laser eye surgery to make it past the medical exam (I had terrible eyesight). So I took their word for it and went to get laser eye surgery, at 16 years old, on December 18th, 2015. Come January 6th, 2016, I was told by the man who was doing my medical exam (who saw the blood in my eye from the surgery and inquired as to why I had blood inside of my eye) I was unable to continue with my application process, even though the medical exam was the last stage of my process, as I could not apply for Canadian Forces until 6 months post surgery. I was not informed of this by my recruiting centre and I was very disappointed. The man who did the medical exam told me I wouldn't be able to apply this year and I should try again next year because of timing. Now, I have some questions about this situation, if anyone is able to answer them.

1. How likely is it someone who applies a second time for ROTP/RMC gets accepted? Is my file going to reflect the great amount of interest the Captain who did my interview had for me? I ask this because I am considering doing a 5th year of high school, where I would just wait out the application process AGAIN. The other option for me is to drop the idea and go for a civ. university.

2. What kind of things could I do to make myself more marketable next year, in case the likelihood decreases when you apply a second time?


----------



## mariomike

nicholasmccabe said:
			
		

> 1. How likely is it someone who applies a second time for ROTP/RMC gets accepted? Is my file going to reflect the great amount of interest the Captain who did my interview had for me?
> 
> 2. What kind of things could I do to make myself more marketable next year, in case the likelihood decreases when you apply a second time?



This may help,

RMC competitive,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+RMC+application&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GaOZVunhJemM8QfQw5HgAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+RMC++competitive


----------



## MirrorM

Hello all, I have a question that I just can't seem to find an answer (or references) for:

I'm a ROTP candidate (just received my offer) for subsidized education (Pharmacy Officer).  Here's the background: I have been a PRes officer (MARS) for 15.5 years; released last Nov at Lt(N) IPC 9.  Prior to this, I had been trying to get myself in place to OT/CT to Reg Force Pharmacy Officer for some time...there were a lot of things to check off the list, first of which was acceptance to a Pharmacy program.

To summarize, I was accepted to a Pharmacy program last summer, and immediately started a CT/OT to Pharmacy Officer under a subsidized education plan.  However, most of the way through this process was stonewalled - although there were open positions for Reg Force Pharmacy Officers (under the RForce competition route) and it was my case manager's intent at Component Transfers to place me in one of these positions if my file were judged to be competitive, the process was stopped because as a PRes I was not eligible for competing for one of these spots (open only to Reg Force officers 2 years post trade qualification).

I was advised that there was a "policy gap" for ROTP opportunities for PRes officers: although ROTP is open to civilians, Reg Force NCMs and PRes NCMs (and a separate route is avail for subsidized education for Reg Force officers), no route for subsidized education is currently available to PRes officers.  Accordingly, I was advised to release and reapply for ROTP as a civilian, which I did.

I was accepted under ROTP - Pharmacy, with the offer of OCdt.

My question: with 15.5 years of service as an officer (nearly all of which was Class B or C) and a full baccalaureate degree already completed, are there any provisions for me to keep at least the rank of 2Lt after my re-enrollment?  I have been searching for some time through the applicable references, and simply can't find anything that exactly addresses my situation.  Although some references state that ROTP officers will be promoted after graduation, this is ambiguous for me - the assumption in this reference appears to be that the ROTP candidate's current degree is their first one; this situation doesn't apply to me.  Other parts of the DAODs refer to promotion after having completed BOTC; this is already complete for me as well.

I can't seem to find any precedents for my situation on any of these forums; can anyone shed any light on this question?

*apologies for the length of this entry!*


----------



## DAA

Off the top of my head, I'm thinking "CANFORGEN".   

Basically at the end of the day, if you have prior NCM Svc, you get credit.  But if you have prior Commissioned Service, you're getting bent over.       

Let me take a closer look in the morning and see if I can come up with something more substantive.


----------



## ballz

The only requirements to be promoted to the rank of 2Lt is to be completed BMOQ (or equivalent) and be completed a Bachelor's degree, is it not? (besides the obvious medical limitations).

To me, he should be enrolled and immediately promoted to 2Lt (at the very least)?

Look forward to hearing what you come up with on this one DAA!


----------



## Steve_D

As long as you hold a Queen's Commission at some point, it is not re-issued. I released in 1994 as a Reg F Captain and re-enlisted in 2009 and was sworn in as an A/SLt (2Lt).


----------



## DAA

ballz said:
			
		

> Look forward to hearing what you come up with on this one DAA!



The person "released" from the CF and then subsequently reapplied to an occupation which they were not academically qualified for, hence, the reason their entry plan into the CF is now "ROTP" and they have to be administered accordingly.

There is NO longer any such thing as "Vested Rights to Pay", unless the occupational reassignment is "compulsory" and in this case, it wasn't.  They will therefore be paid based on CBI 204.03(6) and CBI 204.211 based on their new entry plan, which is ROTP.


----------



## da1root

Good Day MirrorM,

Thank you for posting on here.  I am one of the Specialist Recruiters for the Health Service Occupations.  After reading your query I have gone to the appropriate people within CFRG HQ to have your file looked at again.  I should hopefully have some further information for you in the next few days.

If you have any questions please do not hesitate to get in touch with me.

Cheers,
Sgt Laen


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

I apologize for the delay, I have followed up on this query today and was told that I would get a response tomorrow.  Hopefully I will have something to quote policy wise by end of day tomorrow.

Cheers,
Sgt Laen


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

The reference that came back from the Offers Cell is using CANFORGEN 002/14, it is stated that is why the rank of OCdt is offered.

Cheers,
Sgt Laen


----------



## Calvillo

I understand that those studying and graduating from RMC will have to serve for 5 years / 60 months ((2*4*9)-(4*3)) after graduation. What about applicants from Quebec? Since secondary education in Quebec is only 5 years, applicants need to spend one or two years at CMR St-Jean before continuing at RMC. No matter whether it is 1+4 or 2+3, Quebec applicants spend 5 years in the military education system - instead of 4 for RoC applicants.

Does this mean that Quebec applicants have extra 15 months ((2*9)-3) service obligation compared to those from the rest of Canada?


----------



## Blackadder1916

Your question is answered by DAOD 5049-1, Obligatory Service.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-defence-admin-orders-directives-5000/5049-1.page#set



> Calculation of Obligatory Service
> 
> 6.5   The duration of a course of study is counted in calendar months to the nearest half-month. Obligatory service will normally be incurred when a course of study is six months or longer, and will be calculated on the basis of two months' service for each month of education or training, using the start and end dates of the course of study.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Course of study starts 6 Sep 1998 and ends 21 Apr 2000
> 
> Obligatory service will be calculated from 1 Sep 1998 to 15 Apr 2000 (rounded to the nearest half-months) = 19.5 months
> 
> Total period of obligatory service = 39 months (19.5 x 2) starting 22 Apr 2000
> 
> 6.6   The maximum period of obligatory service that can be incurred for a course of study leading to a specific qualification is 60 months. Where further education or training is required to attain an additional specific qualification, that education or training incurs obligatory service. The total period of obligatory service may, therefore, exceed 60 months. (See the heading entitled Simultaneous Periods of Obligatory Service).
> 
> 6.7   For example, postgraduate training and the Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) are programs that each incur obligatory service. In cases where postgraduate training immediately follows training completed under the ROTP, the periods of obligatory service will be cumulative and the total period will exceed 60 months.


----------



## Bradford_Maxwell

nicholasmccabe said:
			
		

> So, I'm not sure if I'm doing the whole "forum" thing right.
> 
> However, I experienced quite the issue when I applied for RMC.
> 
> I applied in September of 2015, as I should have since I am now in Grade 12 and was interested in attending RMC for a long time. I went and spoke to a recruiter, where I was told I'd need to have laser eye surgery to make it past the medical exam (I had terrible eyesight). So I took their word for it and went to get laser eye surgery, at 16 years old, on December 18th, 2015. Come January 6th, 2016, I was told by the man who was doing my medical exam (who saw the blood in my eye from the surgery and inquired as to why I had blood inside of my eye) I was unable to continue with my application process, even though the medical exam was the last stage of my process, as I could not apply for Canadian Forces until 6 months post surgery. I was not informed of this by my recruiting centre and I was very disappointed. The man who did the medical exam told me I wouldn't be able to apply this year and I should try again next year because of timing. Now, I have some questions about this situation, if anyone is able to answer them.
> 
> 1. How likely is it someone who applies a second time for ROTP/RMC gets accepted? Is my file going to reflect the great amount of interest the Captain who did my interview had for me? I ask this because I am considering doing a 5th year of high school, where I would just wait out the application process AGAIN. The other option for me is to drop the idea and go for a civ. university.
> 
> 2. What kind of things could I do to make myself more marketable next year, in case the likelihood decreases when you apply a second time?



To answer your questions, you should keep applying and work on yourself physically and mentally. I didn't make it my first time applying because I couldn't get an FBI background check in time. However, I received an offer this time because I applied again and didn't lose hope. You should get a job, go to university, and work hard there to increase your chances. Simply going to a civilian university isn't "dropping the idea", its just continuing your studies and showing you're a good potential candidate. You should also be doing community work and taking leadership roles if you can find any. I only had a 75-80% average according to my interviewer, but my extracurricular activities and work history probably pushed me to be high enough on the merit list to get an early offer.

Best of luck.


----------



## Pusser

If it helps, I applied for ROTP in my last year of high school.  I did not get accepted (my marks weren't great).  I went to university on my own dime and applied again the following year.  I was accepted the second time around (my mid term university marks were much better than my high school marks).  The CF then simply picked up the cost of my tuition and books and started paying me a salary.  I remained at the university where I had already started.

In short, keep applying until you get accepted.

On another note, although it may seem reasonable to not enroll someone within six months of laser eye surgery, I'm a little surprised that you cannot continue with the application process as by the time you are actually enrolled, the six months will have passed.  If I were you, I would ask if your application process can continue pending an eye exam before enrollment (talk to the captain who expressed interest).  Also from my experience:  I was considered overweight when I applied (i.e. too heavy for enrollment), but my application continued and when the offer came, it was conditional on passing the medical.   I had to report back to the Recruiting Centre to be weighed (I passed) and I was sworn in about two weeks later.


----------



## Onegin

I am in a similar situation and was wondering if anybody could provide some insight.

I am a PRes Master Seaman (Marine engineering type) with an undergraduate degree. I was recently given an early acceptance offer for ROTP into an engineering occupation. I know that my pay as an NCM will be protected (as per CBIs discussed) but what about rank while I attend university? I found these two references that seem to contradict themselves in my particular case. I'm going to find out soon enough but still curious if anyone has been in a similar situation. 

CFAO 9-12(20) 
"Rank and Promotion. A candidate will be enrolled as an officer cadet
and remain in that rank until commissioned on completion of academic
training, having met the requirements for promotion and commissioning m
accordance with CFAO 11-6, Commissioning and Promotion Policy -- Officers
Regular Force."

CFAO 11-6(22) 
"An applicant who possesses special qualifications gained through
civilian or former military training or experience, shall be enrolled in
the rank of officer cadet and may immediately be commissioned in the rank
of second lieutenant and promoted to such rank or granted such acting rank
as is authorized by NDHQ."


----------



## sidemount

You'll be an officer cadet and then promoted to 2Lt apon graduation.
Just being an NCM does not give you special qualifications. Nor does your current degree seeing as how you are being sent for another. 

The special qualifications are more for doctors and such that are already qualified to do the job.


----------



## Onegin

That's what I thought thank you for confirming.  :nod:


----------



## sidemount

Up until last Jan it used to be that MCpls were promoted to Lt upon grad but that doesnt happen anymore either....but hey at least you get to keep your MCpl pay haha


----------



## Onegin

Did you find that information in a CANFORGEN?

And yes, I am infinitely grateful to be keeping my pay. With the rank I thought there _might_ be a case for special qualifications because I am going from NCM Mar Eng to MSE Officer.


----------



## sidemount

Yes its in a canforgen around the jan feb 2015 time frame. Talks about ncm to officer and ranks upon commissioning. Id post it but I dont have dwan access right now.

It would be nice. I went from an EME trade to an EME officer and all that effected my new rank was previous rank for pay and I am lucky enough to be grandfathered under old rules, Ill be an Lt once I am done school as I was a MCpl as well before the switch.


----------



## seanm

Hi I am new to this forum.

Just wondering I accepted a conditional offer to RMC for EME. I was wondering if it is too late to go through Carlton University while still doing the ROTP. I have been accepted to Carleton for electrical engineering. I was going to write an email to my actual recruiting officer tomorrow with a few question but I did not want to sound stupid or seem like I am backing out of my offer which I accepted (which I am not, but if possible to go to a civilian university instead I might prefer). 

Also when would BMOQ start this summer for me? 

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

As per the "READ FIRST" thread (http://navy.ca/forums/threads/115341.0) we cannot answer questions about your application or file, this includes switching from ROTP to Civilian University and when your BMOQ course would start.  Please contact your File Manager.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen


----------



## Maple98

A shame no one replied to this in time, but for future applicants wanting the answer...

While applying for ROTP/RMC or, I believe, the CAF in general, they only want to know your last COMPLETED year. So, when I applied I was IN grade 12, so I put down grade 11 as my education. I remember there being a spot to write down my date of graduation though, so don't worry they'll understand you are on track to graduate high school and get your diploma.


----------



## Maple98

During my process (in 2015-2016) I was told that I would "get what I get". For my online application I put that I would only go to a Civilian University, and yet I was offered a spot at RMC Kingston (which I am now very excited about). So, from my experience you pretty much get offered whatever they want you to do.


----------



## DAA

Maple98 said:
			
		

> During my process (in 2015-2016) I was told that I would "get what I get". For my online application I put that I would only go to a Civilian University, and yet I was offered a spot at RMC Kingston (which I am now very excited about). So, from my experience you pretty much get offered whatever they want you to do.



Yup, that statement, which few seem to read, is part of the application process and under Tab # 2 at the RMC Portal when you initial apply.   Simply put and right from the application upload page......

"As an ROTP applicant, you will first be considered for admission to the Military Colleges, and if found suitable for admission, you will be offered to attend the Military Colleges. Therefore, please review the available degrees and make your selection accordingly. Choose “other” if your preferred degree is only available at a civilian university"


----------



## TwoTonShackle

Underway said:
			
		

> If I failed a class at university while under ROTP program what are the repercussions.  Normally this wouldn't be a huge deal as one could retake the class next year at their own cost.  But assuming they wouldn't be able to graduate in time as the course is a prerec for three others...
> 
> I understand that extra time is unpaid,  and unpaid for.  However does that include the whole year or just the one semester that I would be in school to catch up(ie not the summer...).  If that's the case would I be able to get a job for that time.



    You would have to submit an Academic Recovery Plan to the SEM indicating what course you failed, how it will impact you and what you suggest your next course of action would be, (i.e. retake the class at your own expense).  If the class is a prerequisite for multiple classes, is not offered in any other format (online, another institution etc...) you would have top detail this in your ARP and state what actions you would be taking.  You may have to take the one course again in the next calendar year while working through the BTL/ULO office that supports you.  all this would be yayed/nayed by the SEM.  If you need another year, your graduation date would be adjusted by message, you would still be paid and that time would count against your obligatory time owed.  However, sneaking thing is the references about time owed back.  It can not go over 60 months, (2 months per subsidized month), and the months you work prior to graduation will count against it.  The count however is chronological, so if you were to owe back 68 months, and worked for 4 months prior graduation, you would still accumulate those months of obligatory, (34 months incurred - 4 months worked so new total 30 months, 34 months incurred, 64 months owed - Max 60 months). 

   Something similar happened to me, but it was medical.  I was going to miss 4-6 weeks due to surgery and I could not afford to miss that much time with 6 classes and 6 labs.  with the nature of my program being year long blocks, i had to defer a year.  All documented and approved through ARPs.


----------



## tessa.vanz

I'm not sure if anyone can help me; I just received and accepted my offer for ROTP to continue my BScN (Nursing) at Trent University.  Our course selection will occur while I'm on BMOQ, and while I will always have a spot in all of my required courses, electives can be competitive as well as certain time slots.  Will I be able to register for my courses on the day registration opens? I know from this year that some classes and time slots can fill up in about 30 minutes after registration has opened.

Any insight would be much appreciated!
Tessa


----------



## Pusser

tessa.vanz said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if anyone can help me; I just received and accepted my offer for ROTP to continue my BScN (Nursing) at Trent University.  Our course selection will occur while I'm on BMOQ, and while I will always have a spot in all of my required courses, electives can be competitive as well as certain time slots.  Will I be able to register for my courses on the day registration opens? I know from this year that some classes and time slots can fill up in about 30 minutes after registration has opened.
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated!
> Tessa



You have two options, both of which you should pursue:

1)  Contact the university, explain the situation and see if you can pre-register; also

2)  Explain this to your BMOQ staff and ask them for time off during the course to register (I presume you can do this on-line, so you wouldn't miss much).  It's in everyone's best interests for you to be able to do this, so they should be supportive.

If you already have contact with your University Liaison Officer (ULO), it would be good to engage him/her as he/she has a vested interest in you academic progress.  It wouldn't hurt to engage the recruiting centre in this either.  They may be able to advise the Recruit School or get you in contact with your ULO.

The element in your favour is that your military duty for the next few years is to attend school and do as well as possible.  Not allowing you to register properly is counter-productive.  Hopefully, everyone will understand and support you on this.

I have given you some options here to pursue, but don't expect everything to happen for you.  As long as you approach this professionally (i.e. ask politely, don't whine - it's not about what's best for you, but rather what's best for the CAF), no one will give you a hard time for asking.  However, other people have other things to do, so your priorities may not match theirs.  Therefore, you need to stay on top of this.  You're going to be an officer.  Officers are expected to look after themselves (and others, but that comes later).

Good luck.


----------



## tessa.vanz

Pusser said:
			
		

> You have two options, both of which you should pursue:
> 
> 1)  Contact the university, explain the situation and see if you can pre-register; also
> 
> 2)  Explain this to your BMOQ staff and ask them for time off during the course to register (I presume you can do this on-line, so you wouldn't miss much).  It's in everyone's best interests for you to be able to do this, so they should be supportive.
> 
> If you already have contact with your University Liaison Officer (ULO), it would be good to engage him/her as he/she has a vested interest in you academic progress.  It wouldn't hurt to engage the recruiting centre in this either.  They may be able to advise the Recruit School or get you in contact with your ULO.
> 
> The element in your favour is that your military duty for the next few years is to attend school and do as well as possible.  Not allowing you to register properly is counter-productive.  Hopefully, everyone will understand and support you on this.
> 
> I have given you some options here to pursue, but don't expect everything to happen for you.  As long as you approach this professionally (i.e. ask politely, don't whine - it's not about what's best for you, but rather what's best for the CAF), no one will give you a hard time for asking.  However, other people have other things to do, so your priorities may not match theirs.  Therefore, you need to stay on top of this.  You're going to be an officer.  Officers are expected to look after themselves (and others, but that comes later).
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks!  I assumed that it shouldn't be a problem; I contacted Trent today, and they said they couldn't give me any more information until the end of the month.  That said I think it should all work out.

On another note; I have a lease in Peterborough that started in May... Does anyone know if I still have to pay rations and quarters while on BMOQ?  I was pretty sure I had read last year that if you can provide proof of lease you were exempt from R&Q deductions, but I can't find it anywhere this year!  Getting out of my lease is not an option, and I won't be able to afford R&Q in addition to my lease.  I have tried to contact my recruiter but have not gotten through.

Thanks,
Tessa


----------



## DAA

tessa.vanz said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I assumed that it shouldn't be a problem; I contacted Trent today, and they said they couldn't give me any more information until the end of the month.  That said I think it should all work out.
> 
> On another note; I have a lease in Peterborough that started in May... Does anyone know if I still have to pay rations and quarters while on BMOQ?  I was pretty sure I had read last year that if you can provide proof of lease you were exempt from R&Q deductions, but I can't find it anywhere this year!  Getting out of my lease is not an option, and I won't be able to afford R&Q in addition to my lease.  I have tried to contact my recruiter but have not gotten through.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tessa



You will have to pay for Rations but they should "waive" the Quarters charges.  As an ROTP candidate attending Civi-U with prior University, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## tessa.vanz

DAA said:
			
		

> You will have to pay for Rations but they should "waive" the Quarters charges.  As an ROTP candidate attending Civi-U with prior University, it shouldn't be an issue.



Thanks, I was hoping something along those lines would be possible.  I know the R&Q total amount for this year is $648.41 for single officers... do you know how much is rations and how much is quarters?


----------



## DAA

tessa.vanz said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was hoping something along those lines would be possible.  I know the R&Q total amount for this year is $648.41 for single officers... do you know how much is rations and how much is quarters?



You will be required to pay Rations while attending BMOQ Phase 1 but probably not quarters.  Quarters charges are currently in the area of $97.00 per month.  Not sure what the current rations rates are.


----------



## tessa.vanz

DAA said:
			
		

> You will be required to pay Rations while attending BMOQ Phase 1 but probably not quarters.  Quarters charges are currently in the area of $97.00 per month.  Not sure what the current rations rates are.



I'm trying to get it sorted right now; my recruiter says that because I'm not married I'm not entitled to not pay quarters.. 'I am choosing to maintain my residence while on course' ...  Frustrating as I have a lease therefore it is not exactly a choice; I am unable to end my lease because then I would have nowhere to live when BMOQ Phase 1 is over.

sigh.  Hopefully they'll see reason.  At least my rent is cheap for my area.


----------



## DAA

tessa.vanz said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get it sorted right now; my recruiter says that because I'm not married I'm not entitled to not pay quarters.. 'I am choosing to maintain my residence while on course' ...  Frustrating as I have a lease therefore it is not exactly a choice; I am unable to end my lease because then I would have nowhere to live when BMOQ Phase 1 is over.
> 
> sigh.  Hopefully they'll see reason.  At least my rent is cheap for my area.



When it's time to cross that bridge, let me know.   I'm more than happy to sort some people out.

Not like it's Rocket Science here but they seem to make it out to be.


----------



## Calvillo

For an ROTP student at a civilian university, does he need to do drill somewhere on regular basis, or is his military commitment limited only for the summer time when he has to do training?


----------



## MJP

Calvillo said:
			
		

> For an ROTP student at a civilian university, does he need to do drill somewhere on regular basis, or is his military commitment limited only for the summer time when he has to do training?



Only the period when not in school (May-Aug mainly), although I have seen people get permission to work with a local Reserve unit during the school year.


----------



## Calvillo

Before continuing, pardon my lack of knowledge about Canadian Forces compared to the U.S. Military.

I imagine that ROTP in civilian universities is comparable to ROTC and RMCC is comparable to the service academies. In the ROTC, cadets or midshipmen are attached to their ROTC units which are attached to their universities. Within their ROTC units cadets train / drill / learn about military matters on regular basis.

Now if ROTP students are required to train with the military only during the summer, how do they maintain their military knowledge and discipline? When they graduate and received their commissions,  will they not lack behind RMCC graduates who were exposed to military environment on daily basis?


----------



## Lumber

Calvillo said:
			
		

> Before continuing, pardon my lack of knowledge about Canadian Forces compared to the U.S. Military.
> 
> I imagine that ROTP in civilian universities is comparable to ROTC and RMCC is comparable to the service academies. In the ROTC, cadets or midshipmen are attached to their ROTC units which are attached to their universities. Within their ROTC units cadets train / drill / learn about military matters on regular basis.
> 
> Now if ROTP students are required to train with the military only during the summer, how do they maintain their military knowledge and discipline? When they graduate and received their commissions,  will they not lack behind RMCC graduates who were exposed to military environment on daily basis?



If 8 months without drilling or training caused people to fall behind, then the entire Air Force would be nothing but invalids by this point!  ;D

From my experience, non-RMC grads are a little slower to pick up the military pace that their RMC brethren, but this is very short lived. RMC cadets are used to having military duties piled on top of academic duties piled on top of mandatory sports piled on to of whatever personal interests they want to take part in (social life, dating, partying, whatever). 

ROTP students at civilian university don't necessarily have the same level of "burden". They can get away with not shaving, not cutting their hair, skipping class because they are hungover, NEVER doing PT, etc. So when they show up on summer training, either during their academic studies or after graduation, they seem a little _overwhelemed_ at first. 

However, this quickly fades (a couple of weeks), and before you know it, everyone is running at the same pace.

Doing a full summer of drill and training every year during your academic studies is more than enough to keep you ready and prepared for your career once commissioned.

Proof? We've been doing it this way for years, and we have a healthy mix of superb (and not) officers from both civi-U and RMC.

Cheers


----------



## Blackadder1916

Calvillo said:
			
		

> Before continuing, pardon my lack of knowledge about Canadian Forces compared to the U.S. Military.
> 
> I imagine that ROTP in civilian universities is comparable to ROTC and RMCC is comparable to the service academies. In the ROTC, cadets or midshipmen are attached to their ROTC units which are attached to their universities. Within their ROTC units cadets train / drill / learn about military matters on regular basis.
> 
> Now if ROTP students are required to train with the military only during the summer, how do they maintain their military knowledge and discipline? When they graduate and received their commissions,  will they not lack behind RMCC graduates who were exposed to military environment on daily basis?



Strictly speaking, ROTP (Canada) and ROTC (USA) are in no way similar, other than participants are both attending university.

In Canada, if selected for education subsidization under ROTP, an individual will be enrolled into the Canadian Forces as a full-time member of the regular force.  Besides payment of tuition and other costs associated with their education (whether at a service college or a civilian institution), the Officer Cadet will receive a full-time salary and all other benefits available to members of the CF.  Their time at university is pensionable service.  Whether attending RMCC or a civilian university, OCdts will attend BMOQ (or a variant thereof) during their first year or so of service (outside of school semesters).  Depending on their occupation, some (most?) OCdts will complete portions of their occupation specific training (or other required training) between school years.  Lumber provided a good analysis about the difference between those who wore an organ grinder's monkey hat while attending school and those who wore jeans to class.

In the USA, an individual enrolled in the ROTC does not necessarily have their tuition and other costs paid for, nor is he technically "in the Army".
http://www.goarmy.com/rotc/high-school-students/faq.html#enrolling


> Is enrolling in Army ROTC the same as joining the Army? Once a student starts taking ROTC courses, is he/she obligated to join the Army?
> 
> Enrolling in Army ROTC is not, strictly speaking, "joining the Army." You will not be sent to "boot camp." However, the primary purpose of the Army ROTC program is to produce its Officers, so young adults must agree to serve as Officers in the Army after graduation in order to go through the entire program, or if they have received an ROTC scholarship. Enrolling in the ROTC Basic Course (the first two years of college) does NOT obligate someone to serve unless they have also received a scholarship.


What "selected" participants (the majority?) do receive as a financial benefit is a "scholarship" that covers the cost of tuition and fees as well as some other items including a small monthly stipend for living expenses.  In exchange for receiving the scholarship, he agrees (by contract) to serve as an officer in the Army following graduation.  During the school year, there are compulsory courses in "military science" (Basic and Advanced) as well as a physical fitness requirement.  These would be the equivalent of officers' basic training. They may have opportunities for additional military training during the summer.


----------



## seanm

Hi All,

I am currently accepted to go to RMC for army EME. I leave for BMOQ this summer. Was wondering what the chances are and if its possible to switch from EME to Armored Officer. If I was to do so who would I contact and when? Also if I was to switch to Armored Officer would I still be able to get the same engineering degree or would I have to switch to a different degree?

Regards,

Sean


----------



## trvrhrdy

I am joining the CF through the ROTP with Paid University. My goal is to enter into the Intelligence field after getting my Bachelor's Degree in Public Affairs and Policy Management (International Relations). During basic training though, how does payment (getting paid) work, and am I paying for anything myself while I am there? I'd appreciate any feedback from all you fine men and women.


----------



## mariomike

trvrhrdy said:
			
		

> I am joining the CF through the ROTP with Paid University.



Questions about ROTP via Civvie U
http://army.ca/forums/threads/45419.175.html
8 pages.

ROTP at Civilian University  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97823.25
2 pages.

RMC or ROTP through a civilian university  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122702.0

RMC and Civvy Universities  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/102216.0

ROTP in Civ University Question  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118240.0

ROTP civ University  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/113473.0

ROTP and civi university  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/42930.0

Questions about ROTP, Regular Forces, and Civilian University  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114296.0

ROTP - Question concerning Civ U 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101918.0

Civ Rotp and how it works  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/91385.0

etc...


----------



## Loachman

Welcome to Army.ca, trvrhrdy.

As you can see from the links that mariomike so kindly provided, here and on your other thread, there is a ton of information on this Site already, ripe for your plucking. Please start reading through older threads - some of which are as long as they are because people keep asking the same questions over and over again - and try out the Search Function.

You will learn much more by doing that, and will likely find answers to questions before they even occur to you.


----------



## mariomike

seanm said:
			
		

> Was wondering what the chances are and if its possible to switch from EME to Armored Officer.



Those following Changing Your Job , see also,

Changing Your Job  


			
				seanm said:
			
		

> How difficult/ is it possible to switch from EME to Armored Officer and still do engineering at RMC.


----------



## Loachman

In one forum shalt thou make thy post, and in one forum only.

And it's an "Occupation", not a "job".


----------



## seanm

Loachman said:
			
		

> In one forum shalt thou make thy post, and in one forum only.
> 
> And it's an "Occupation", not a "job".



Just wondering is this because I posted a similar post in the recruiting section? If so its just because I didn't get a response from here for a few days and I thought a recruiter might know the answer.


----------



## Loachman

Posting the same thing more than once is considered to be "spamming" here.

Responses are not always immediate. Sometimes only a small number of people may know the answer to a question, and they may not necessarily look in here every day, or see every thread. There are only a couple of Recruiters.

I did a simple search for "Occupation" and found the thread with which I have merged this one, and http://army.ca/forums/threads/85728/post-924847.html#msg924847. The latter is dated, but likely has not changed much, if at all. There may be more information available here as well.


----------



## jrblish

Hey guys,

I am 17 years old and currently attending high school. I am trying to decide on the best post-secondary education plan and was hoping I could get some help here as I can't seem to find answers elsewhere. I have decided that I would like to pursue a M.D. and was recently introduced to the MOTP offered by the CAF. I think the MOTP is an excellent opportunity and would suit me well. However, before I can even consider the program or apply to medical school, I need an undergraduate degree. I was wondering if I could do the ROTP for a BSc degree at the RMC and do the MOTP as well. From what I have gathered, one would have to complete the mandatory service period for the ROTP first before being considered for the MOTP program. If this is the case, would it be possible to do the RETP at the RMC and pay the tuition myself? Or is it recommended to simply attend a civilian university for the undergraduate degree instead? Furthermore, will the RMC accept AP ELA and AP Calculus credits? I am really interested in what the RMC has to offer and I think it would be a well structured learning environment for me.

Any assistance on these matters would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Jaedin


----------



## Andraste

Hello,

Regarding your question, both programs MOTP and ROTP are officer production programs for those joining the military.  One produces a medical officer and the other produces an officer in another MOSID.  You can certainly avail yourself of ROTP in another officer MOSID however, you cannot join as a medical officer, do ROTP to gain your undergrad then transfer to MOTP.  So you have a couple of options:

1. Complete your undergrad on your own and apply to the CAF under MOTP.  Note you have to be accepted to an accredited medical school for this option and meet all the eligibility criteria for enrollment as an officer in the CAF.

2. Enroll in the CAF under ROTP in another officer MOSID and complete your degree at an accredited university (e.g., RMC) and all your training for your MOSID of choice.  After you have completed any obligatory service requirements for your undergrad then you can apply for the annual in-service medical officer production plan.  However this is a very competitive process and is open only to current serving members of the CAF and you must be accepted to an accredited medical school.  This option will mean a wait time of approximately 3 years after you are fully trained in your original officer MOSID.

With regards to the Reserve option.  You can apply under RESO to but you have to pay for your undergrad yourself (you can recoup some of the cost under ILP).  Again this will be in another officer MOSID and you would have to transfer to the Regular Force in that officer MOSID then apply as per option 2 above to the in-service medical plan.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Andraste


----------



## jrblish

Thank you for your quick response.

Just to clarify, if I go the RESO route and pay for the undergrad myself, will I have any additional wait time before I can apply for the in-service medical officer production plan? I am assuming I would still have to complete the training for the MOSID that I selected first. Furthermore, would I have to repeat the BMOQ if I already completed them in the first program or is this a completely different plan from the MOTP? 

Merci,

Jaedin


----------



## jrblish

I spoke to a recruiter today and had the remainder of my questions answered. I think I will go with option 1 to have a better chance of being accepted for the payment plan as my main goal is to become a medical officer. However, I am still planning on joining the Health Services Reserve part-time while I complete my undergraduate degree to have some experience in both the medical and military fields. 

Thank you for your assistance,

Jaedin


----------



## OrganishChemiker

Hi,

I searched the forums and could not find anything directly relevant and this is about the closest I can find.  Sorry if I've hijacked the thread.  I have applied for a few positions, including Signals Officer (direct entry), Pharmacy Officer (ROTP) and Medical Officer.  I don't have a pharmacy or medical degree and going to school again would be a big decision.  I love the idea of Signals Officer and am very good with computers, electronics and understand the basics of cryptography so it appeals the most to me.  I currently have a chemistry degree (BSc hons and a BA).  I see the RMC in Kingston offers an Ammunition Officer Certificate but I cannot find any job description for that.  I'd love to get the Ammunition Officer Certificate.  Does anyone have any insight into what someone with an Ammunition Officer Certificate might do with it while in the CAF?


----------



## DAA

Maschinengewehr42 said:
			
		

> I searched the forums and could not find anything directly relevant and this is about the closest I can find.  Sorry if I've hijacked the thread.  I have applied for a few positions, including Signals Officer (direct entry), Pharmacy Officer (ROTP) and Medical Officer.  I don't have a pharmacy or medical degree and going to school again would be a big decision.  I love the idea of Signals Officer and am very good with computers, electronics and understand the basics of cryptography so it appeals the most to me.  I currently have a chemistry degree (BSc hons and a BA).  I see the RMC in Kingston offers an Ammunition Officer Certificate but I cannot find any job description for that.  I'd love to get the Ammunition Officer Certificate.  Does anyone have any insight into what someone with an Ammunition Officer Certificate might do with it while in the CAF?



The Ammunition Technical Officer Specialty Qualification is a year long course, if not longer and I believe is available to qualified Logistics (Log O), Naval Combat System Engineer (NCS Eng), MARS, EME, AERE and Engr Officers.

This link is from 2010 but should give you the basic information on what an ATO would be responsible for.

http://publications.gc.ca/collections/collection_2013/dn-nd/D3-27-2010-eng.pdf


----------



## OrganishChemiker

Preamble: *"tl;dr" (too long didn't read)*. I have a tendency to go on and on . . . Feel free to skip to my questions.  They're ordered from most to least important on the page.  

Thank you for your help.  I appreciate it.

It looks like Ammunition Officer Certificate is aimed mostly at people involved in ordinance disposal if I understand correctly.  

By the way, I found a link to one of the videos listed in that PDF (_Two Buddies and a Bomb_, I believe).  It was okay.  Two teenagers almost blew their hands off with a home-made pipe bomb.  They noticed gunpowder leaking out of one end of the pipe bomb.  So what do they do?  They hit the end of the pipe bomb with a rock to close it!  Of course, hitting metal with a rock is probably what caused the spark that set the pipe bomb off.  How stupid!  They are so lucky that only their hands sustained major damage and a plastic surgeon was able to fix their hands.

If accepted to the CAF, it looks like maybe my best option would be to apply as an "Interest Only" student and take the chemistry courses part time.  Getting the Ammunition Officer Certificate isn't necessarily my goal and it seems like it may not make much sense if I became a Signals Officer, in terms of advancing my career.
.  
Part of why I got interested in chemistry is because I found explosives interesting, so these courses really appeal to me.  I'm just interested in these courses because I love chemistry and explosives are one of the things I find fascinating.

The courses listed under Ammunition Officer Certificate look very interesting.  I would love to go and even just sit in on some of these courses but my guess is that I wouldn't be allowed.

<a href="http://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/registrars-office/undergraduate-chemistry-chemical-engineering-programmes#aoc">Ammunition Officer Certificate course requirements</a>

<a href="http://www.rmcc-cmrc.ca/en/registrars-office/undergraduate-chemistry-chemical-engineering-courses#cceccf371">Course descriptions starting with CCE371</a>

I am interested in specialty training for Signals Officers.  I know that the NCMs are the ones who have the technical skills and know much more than the officer about the specific technical issues.  I think it is important for an officer to have a good idea of what the people you are working with do and their specific skills. 

This leaves me with a few questions:

1) Do you have or know where I could find any information about the specialty training available to Signals Officers?
I searched and found a list of specialties:
<a href="https://army.ca/forums/threads/103901/post-1101000.html#msg1101000">Specialty Specifications</a>

I cannot find any information on what is involved in getting these specifications.  Can you point me to any resources?

2) Could you give me an idea of the NCMs that would usually work with a Signals Officer?  
I'm curious about who might work with a junior Signals Officer (e.g. 2LT, LT and Captain) in a small unit (platoon?).  Some of the jobs seem obvious: I'd guess an Army Communication and Information Systems Specialists.would work in signals, but do you know what NCMs would typically make up a signals platoon?  
I want to review the NCM jobs and options for specialty training because I think it is important for an officer to have a thorough understanding of what his NCMs need to do and the skills they have.

2a) If you could clarify a bit about structure and terminology relevant to signals, that would be helpful but is not essential.

3) When I search Google for "Ammunition Officer" and "Canadian Armed Forces" the only relevant pages seem to be the RMC page where I found out about the Ammunition Officer Certificate (the first link above).  I can't find any job titled "Ammunition Officer."  If I understand you correctly, the Ammunition Technical Officer is a kind of specialty designation, available to CAF members with specific jobs like Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Officers?


----------



## Ludoc

Disclosure: I am a Signals NCM, not a Sig O. So take everything I say with a grain of salt.



			
				Maschinengewehr42 said:
			
		

> 1) Do you have or know where I could find any information about the specialty training available to Signals Officers?
> I searched and found a list of specialties:
> <a href="https://army.ca/forums/threads/103901/post-1101000.html#msg1101000">Specialty Specifications</a>
> 
> I cannot find any information on what is involved in getting these specifications.  Can you point me to any resources?


Generally you get these specialties if you need them. If you are assigned the job of unit Crypto Custodian you get your crypto course. If you are posted to 21EW you get trained in electronic warfare. If you are required to move armoured vehicles you recieve your AVAMs. There are too many specialties to train everyone in everything. Additionally, there are just not enough spots on courses to train pers in specializations they may never use.


> 2) Could you give me an idea of the NCMs that would usually work with a Signals Officer?
> I'm curious about who might work with a junior Signals Officer (e.g. 2LT, LT and Captain) in a small unit (platoon?).  Some of the jobs seem obvious: I'd guess an Army Communication and Information Systems Specialists.would work in signals, but do you know what NCMs would typically make up a signals platoon?
> 
> 2a) If you could clarify a bit about structure and terminology relevant to signals, that would be helpful but is not essential.



There are a number of places you can be posted. These places have different career paths. I can only talk about how the Brigades work. As a new Sig O you stand about a 50% of being posted to a Brigade. Once there, you will become the head of a Signals Troop (what we call platoons) at the Brigade HQ responsible for between 25-60 pers. 

After that you will move on to be the Sig O of an out unit (Infantry/Armoured/Engineer/Service Battalion/etc.). There you will be the unit's advisor on Signal matters while being in charge of 15-30 Signals personel and sometimes a couple non-Sigs.

That is pretty general, and every unit is different, while constantly evolving. So things will look very different depending on where you go how long it takes for you to get in and become trained.


----------



## OrganishChemiker

That's the information I was looking for and I'll keep in mind that the makeup of units is not static.  Very interesting and exciting. Needless to say, it sounds very demanding.  Thanks!


----------



## OrganishChemiker

My apologies for the double post but I logged out and realized that I had a follow-up question:

Once assigned to a unit, would it be typical for a Sig O to stay there for the duration of their term of service?  Or would a Sig O be transfered if they were needed elsewhere?


----------



## Ludoc

No, Sig Os are transferred frequently, exposing them to a wide range job responsibilities and command styles. 

The Army places a lot of value on people having a wide knowledge base. That way, if a Sig O becomes a unit commander they will have experienced most of the jobs below them and seen how other units organize/function.


----------



## Jester_TG

Hello,

I just finished the Ammunition Technical Officer course a couple weeks ago.

So, what you found on the RMCC website is the courses we take on MOD 1 of the course. It starts with a semester at RMCC where we take the courses you found.  We break for X-Mas leave then show up for MOD 2 at CFB Borden for 6.5 months learning the practical side of ammunition and ammunition management in the CAF (includes conventional munitions disposal - basic qualification).

I do not believe you will be able to do that certificate without being on the ATO Course.

That said, a few trades have left the ATO Course. The current feeder trades are: Logistics Officer (all 3 elements), Naval Combat Systems Engineer, Engineering Officer (Cmbt Eng O), and  Aerospace Engineer (AERE). RCEME has just left this year in favour of the advanced ammo engineering masters program at RMCC. Since most of them go off to work at DAEME anyways.

This all said....if you want to be a Sig O.....you will not be an ATO.

Let me know if you have anymore specific questions.

Mike


----------



## Aaron97

Hello,

I am currently in the Primary Reserves right now as an NCM (Pte) and am starting my first year of post-secondary this fall. My plan is to apply for the ROTP program at a local university hopefully by my second or third year of studies. In terms of wanting to do so, should I ask my chain of command OR would I be aloud to go to a recruiting office to ask (even though I am already a CF member). The reason I didn't go for ROTP right out of high school is my grades were okay, but definitely not at the competitive level which I will be striving for now. In addition, I wanted to finish being in the cadet program and have a light taste of the CF before I sign any lengthy contract  (Reg Force)

The reason I am hesitant to go to my chain about discussing ROTP (before speaking to a Recruiting centre) is I had just sworn in in January and therefore am just a Private. The reason I would like to do ROTP is though I enjoy being part of the reserves, in the end, it is a part-time job in terms of income (unless on Class B or C) and there are a few Officer careers that I am very interested in pursuing in the long run.

The current Plan I have right now is:
Fall Semester:
3 relevant courses and BMQ

Spring Semester
3 relevant courses and BMQ and BMQ-L

Summer 2017
DP 1

Fall 2017
4-5 courses

Hopefully apply by the end of Fall 2017 or the beginning of Spring 2018.

In anybody's opinion, did I ruin my shot at ROTP by already enlisting into the CF reserves or not applying for ROTP right out of highschool?


----------



## PuckChaser

Aaron97 said:
			
		

> In anybody's opinion, did I ruin my shot at ROTP by already enlisting into the CF reserves or not applying for ROTP right out of highschool?



Maybe not ruined, but you absolutely wasted your Reserve unit's time.

You will also not have DP3 in Summer 2017, that's your Sgt's course. You will maybe have DP1.


----------



## runormal

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Maybe not ruined, but you absolutely wasted your Reserve unit's time.



I mean it isn't a guarantee that the member will even get in to ROTP. When I joined, both units that I seriously inquired with didn't have a problem with me when I said "I'm really interested, but I'd also looking to re-apply to ROTP." Plus the members personal situation could change, and they may no longer take the ROTP offer even if they get it.

As a recruiter I'd be more pissed if someone VR'ed during basic or any follow up course. Or the people who manage to be in for 3 years but never had the time for DP 1 and eventually release.

Re: Aaron not sure why you would schedule your semester like that, no guarantee you will even get on your respective courses. Plus if you cant balance 1/2 weekends a month for basic , you'll be screwed when your qualified because you'll be "expected" to work that much once your qualified. I'd take 5 courses and drop one if you have a problem/bomb a midterm. That way you can remain a full time student (which is to your advantage). From a price 3 courses part time is typically comparable to being full a time student.

Furthermore I'd apply to ROTP this year. All your doing is taking courses that may not transfer to RMC which from a practical perspective you are wasting time / money.

As for whether you ruined your chances, that's a whenever you apply question. There are more spots for off the street candidates but there are also more applicants.


----------



## mcglone63

Hi everyone,

I apologize if this has been covered already, but I've searched and dug through every thread I could and couldn't find a solid answer to my question.

I just recently had my enrolment ceremony, and will be having my final two years at UBC subsidized. My occupation is Armour Officer (and, as I understand it, all Combat Arms occupations are pretty much open for any type of Bachelor Degree as far as requirements go), but I received my offer in the middle of August. The program I listed on my application (and what I was accepted for at UBC) is now completely full. Prior to receiving my offer, I was planning on attending UBC on a part-time basis because it was all I could afford while working full-time.

Basically, I have two questions. First, will there be any issue with me changing my major in order to complete my BA on time? Second, if I were to require an additional semester (or year) in order to complete my degree (now that many of my courses are full), would that work? I would obviously need to add on more obligatory service, and I assume I would have to pay for the additional period at school myself; what is the protocol for this type of situation?

Again, sorry if these questions have been asked and hashed over many times, I just haven't been able to locate information relevant to this specific situation. I also have not yet been contacted by, or been given the contact info for my ULO (which seems strange to me).

Thanks!


----------



## clownfool

mcglone,

I am the BCIT student that swore in with you last Wednesday. You should have been given a form when you left the CFRC titled "PROTECTED A" at the top. look at the bottom of the page, at row 6.B. There should be a phone number with the name of the ULO.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mcglone63

clownfool said:
			
		

> mcglone,
> 
> I am the BCIT student that swore in with you last Wednesday. You should have been given a form when you left the CFRC titled "PROTECTED A" at the top. look at the bottom of the page, at row 6.B. There should be a phone number with the name of the ULO.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Awesome! I was wondering if you were on here. I never got that form, I'll just have to head back in there on Monday and get it I suppose. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ballz

mcglone63 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this has been covered already, but I've searched and dug through every thread I could and couldn't find a solid answer to my question.
> 
> I just recently had my enrolment ceremony, and will be having my final two years at UBC subsidized. My occupation is Armour Officer (and, as I understand it, all Combat Arms occupations are pretty much open for any type of Bachelor Degree as far as requirements go), but I received my offer in the middle of August. The program I listed on my application (and what I was accepted for at UBC) is now completely full. Prior to receiving my offer, I was planning on attending UBC on a part-time basis because it was all I could afford while working full-time.
> 
> Basically, I have two questions. First, will there be any issue with me changing my major in order to complete my BA on time? Second, if I were to require an additional semester (or year) in order to complete my degree (now that many of my courses are full), would that work? I would obviously need to add on more obligatory service, and I assume I would have to pay for the additional period at school myself; what is the protocol for this type of situation?
> 
> Again, sorry if these questions have been asked and hashed over many times, I just haven't been able to locate information relevant to this specific situation. I also have not yet been contacted by, or been given the contact info for my ULO (which seems strange to me).
> 
> Thanks!



Once you get in contact with your ULO, ask for the contact info for your Subsidized Education Manager (SEM) who works out of Borden. Your ULO is there to manage your day-to-day administrative needs (leave passes, going on course in the summer, claims for school, etc) but they do not have anything to do with what you are about to go through.

The short answer is I don't think there will be any problem with you switching a programs (as long as it's still suitable for your trade Armoured Officer), and probably not a whole ton of administration for that either.

However, for extending your period of schooling, there will be a myriad of factors considered. You said you are only signed up to do 2 years of university under ROTP correct? That *should* make this doable, as it leaves you some wiggle room (you can have up to 4x years paid for), and you probably won't have to pay for the extra year of school yourself, you will just have to agree to extra obligatory service.

You're going to need to start getting your ducks in a row. Your SEM is going to need to see documentation of why you can't complete the program in the 2 years as planned, and he's going to need to see a plan (line by line, course by course, semester by semester) of how you intend to complete the new program in 2.5 years or 3 years. He's also going to want to see options for summer sessions, because they would most likely prefer that you do a semester in the summer instead of doing military training, and just delay your military training.

*should* as in... "will probably make this doable," not "it will most definitely be a piece of cake."


----------



## mcglone63

ballz said:
			
		

> Once you get in contact with your ULO, ask for the contact info for your Subsidized Education Manager (SEM) who works out of Borden. Your ULO is there to manage your day-to-day administrative needs (leave passes, going on course in the summer, claims for school, etc) but they do not have anything to do with what you are about to go through.
> 
> The short answer is I don't think there will be any problem with you switching a programs (as long as it's still suitable for your trade Armoured Officer), and probably not a whole ton of administration for that either.
> 
> However, for extending your period of schooling, there will be a myriad of factors considered. You said you are only signed up to do 2 years of university under ROTP correct? That *should* make this doable, as it leaves you some wiggle room (you can have up to 4x years paid for), and you probably won't have to pay for the extra year of school yourself, you will just have to agree to extra obligatory service.
> 
> You're going to need to start getting your ducks in a row. Your SEM is going to need to see documentation of why you can't complete the program in the 2 years as planned, and he's going to need to see a plan (line by line, course by course, semester by semester) of how you intend to complete the new program in 2.5 years or 3 years. He's also going to want to see options for summer sessions, because they would most likely prefer that you do a semester in the summer instead of doing military training, and just delay your military training.
> 
> *should* as in... "will probably make this doable," not "it will most definitely be a piece of cake."



This is very helpful information! Thanks a ton! Good to hear the change of major "shouldn't" be a huge deal, as the recruiter I spoke to on enrolment day seemed to think it would cause all kinds of problems.

With this new program, I don't foresee having any issues finishing in the 2 years that I've already been approved for, I would only need extra time if they required me to stay in my original program because all of the courses have already filled up... or if some of my transfer credits from my other post-secondary institution didn't go through for some reason.

Once I get in touch with my ULO, I will definitely contact my SEM and get all of this started as soon as I can. Past couple weeks have been pretty crazy getting flights / courses / enrolment in order but I'm looking forward to getting the semester started.


----------



## DAA

Aaron97 said:
			
		

> I am currently in the Primary Reserves right now as an NCM (Pte) and am starting my first year of post-secondary this fall. My plan is to apply for the ROTP program at a local university hopefully by my second or third year of studies. In terms of wanting to do so, should I ask my chain of command OR would I be aloud to go to a recruiting office to ask (even though I am already a CF member). The reason I didn't go for ROTP right out of high school is my grades were okay, but definitely not at the competitive level which I will be striving for now. In addition, I wanted to finish being in the cadet program and have a light taste of the CF before I sign any lengthy contract  (Reg Force)
> 
> The reason I am hesitant to go to my chain about discussing ROTP (before speaking to a Recruiting centre) is I had just sworn in in January and therefore am just a Private. The reason I would like to do ROTP is though I enjoy being part of the reserves, in the end, it is a part-time job in terms of income (unless on Class B or C) and there are a few Officer careers that I am very interested in pursuing in the long run.
> 
> In anybody's opinion, did I ruin my shot at ROTP by already enlisting into the CF reserves or not applying for ROTP right out of highschool?



As an "active" serving NCM member of the PRes and if you wish to apply for ROTP, it is now considered to be a Component Transfer (ie; Res F to Reg F).  As a result, you won't be applying through your local Recruiting Detachment but rather online through the DMCPG 5-2 CT Portal, which you can do at your own leisure and through a DWAN Computer.  Your ROTP Application will be managed by DMCPG 5-2, who will provide you with the details and requirements after you have applied.

Your local Recruiting Detachment can't help you.


----------



## clownfool

I just got an email recently for all Vancouver Civvie U students to attend an SEM briefing and ARV's at the end of the month, and that it is considered as a parade and attendance is mandatory. Does anyone know what this is? The extent of the email is that it is to conduct annual readiness of verification of our personal forms, but is there something more to it? Thank you.


----------



## MJP

clownfool said:
			
		

> I just got an email recently for all Vancouver Civvie U students to attend an SEM briefing and ARV's at the end of the month, and that it is considered as a parade and attendance is mandatory. Does anyone know what this is? The extent of the email is that it is to conduct annual readiness of verification of our personal forms, but is there something more to it? Thank you.



It is exactly what the email said it will be, pretty standard stuff.


----------



## Pusser

clownfool said:
			
		

> I just got an email recently for all Vancouver Civvie U students to attend an SEM briefing and ARV's at the end of the month, and that it is considered as a parade and attendance is mandatory. Does anyone know what this is? The extent of the email is that it is to conduct annual readiness of verification of our personal forms, but is there something more to it? Thank you.



The ARV is the Annual Readiness Verification - where they check their records against your records to see where you stand with respect to training, qualifications, vaccinations, etc.  It is a standard practice that we all have to go through.  It's about ensuring that as many people as possible are ready to deploy if necessary.


----------



## DAA

clownfool said:
			
		

> I just got an email recently for all Vancouver Civvie U students to attend an SEM briefing and ARV's at the end of the month, and that it is considered as a parade and attendance is mandatory. Does anyone know what this is? The extent of the email is that it is to conduct annual readiness of verification of our personal forms, but is there something more to it? Thank you.



As mentioned above, this is an "annual" briefing provided to all SEM Students.  They will be going over the current SEM Guide, your academic reimbursement entitlements, admin requirements/processes, CoC and your basic responsibilities/requirements on your part as a member of the BTL/ULO.  They have now also included the ARV (Annual Readiness Verification) process as a component of these briefings, so you will also be subject to this (ie; reviewing forms such as the ECN, NOK, Wills, SISIP Coverage, Medical Status, Fitness Status, etc, etc).

Read through your SEM Guide that should have been provided to you and if you have any questions, now would be the time to ask them.


----------



## Titicboom

Greetings,

I tried to do a search and it was difficult to pin down any responses that cover this topic.  Created a new one to start the conversation.


What types of opportunities are there for a young adult to get leadership exposure.

Some examples I can think of:

Scouting/Guides Canada has youth leadership that really requires a one day a week commitment after a bit of training. (plus camps etc) 
Coaching/assistant coach of a youth sports team.
Cadets would be very good but if you have not come up in the program not sure it would work out.
Reserves again would be more long term as you would need to rise up the ranks.
Volunteer work where you can take supervisory roles or lead by example in the community 

One of the questions I have also is what type of education is available out there. Is there Leadership 101 you can do by distance learning.
Any good self study programs or books one could Study.

Any examples would be greatly appreciated as I am sure there a lots of opportunities I have just never been exposed too.

I must stress though that it has to be something you really want to do. Do not just do it to have a check mark in the box as that is not the intent.

Cheers.


----------



## reaman

I got enrolled into rotp civ uni as an officer cadet; received the offer just a few days before first day of school. No basic training yet. No uniform. No military ID. My ULO claims that this is a very rare case and he's not heard of it before. Nobody has a clue when I go to Basic and if I do the whole 15 weeks. Has anyone else started school before Basic? Please share your experience.

Cheers


----------



## clownfool

I am in the same boat as you.

I was enrolled about two weeks before school started as an ROTP officer cadet. In all of British Columbia, there were only two of us that actually got this offer at such a weird time, so yes, very rare. I heard that this a new thing that just started this year. I wasn't even assigned a MOSID.

Everything is coming together though. I'm getting my military ID in a few weeks time, but I don't have a uniform and I have no idea when I'm going to CFLRS either.


----------



## BC Old Guy

Some schools have a leadership club.  Otherwise, just get out and volunteer - show initiative, be leader on a sports team, a club, student government. Check out Rotary - some communities have a Junior branch. Other community service organizations may have the same.

  Find something in the school or community that needs doing, convince a group of your friends to do something about it, come up with a plan, and do it.  

Check out the Duke of Edinburgh award criteria, work towards achieving it.

Some thoughts to start the process.  There are a multitude of opportunities out and about.  Part of leadership is identifying issues, and doing something about them.

BCOG


----------



## mcglone63

rayyy said:
			
		

> I got enrolled into rotp civ uni as an officer cadet; received the offer just a few days before first day of school. No basic training yet. No uniform. No military ID. My ULO claims that this is a very rare case and he's not heard of it before. Nobody has a clue when I go to Basic and if I do the whole 15 weeks. Has anyone else started school before Basic? Please share your experience.
> 
> Cheers



I'm the second ROTP OCdt mentioned above. Enrolled a couple weeks before class, and like you don't really have anything to identify myself as being a member of the Forces yet. Don't sweat it though, as long as you have all your documentation squared away and your ULO isn't panicked, everything should come together relatively quickly. Being in the third year of my schooling, I think they are going to have me complete Mod 1 and 2 of BMOQ together, but if you're first or second year they might elect to split it up for you. From what I've experienced thus far, just stay on top of your classwork and keep checking your emails for updates from your ULO. As far as uniform goes, there isn't really anything we will need it for until we get to CFLRS, for your SEM ARV you just wear business casual. You're not alone, there are a few of us late top-up selections kicking around at civi u!!


----------



## lwt

Hi, I recently enrolled in one of the officer training programs and have been extremely frustrated by my ULO and their lack of competence. This might be a bit harsh, but do not seem to be very informed about my training program and have repeatedly failed to respond to my emails and phone calls. In fact, even after countless attempt to confirm my initial clear in appointment, I was left without a response and didn't know what time or where to report on my first day. I am currently waiting on a time-sensitive inquiry and yet again, my emails and phone calls seem to be utterly useless. 

I am concerned because I know that my ULO will be my point of contact for a number of time-sensitive issues in the near future and I feel that I cannot rely on them. What can I do in my situation? Can I request a different ULO? Do I really just have to suck it up and keep pestering this person to do their job?


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps ULO will be merged with,

All Things Civilian U (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/45419.0/nowap.html
12 pages.


----------



## Lumber

I feel your pain. I've been trying to get the ULO to answer a question regarding PLD for a member attached to my unit, and they will simply not respond.

Their chain of command structure makes no sense either. The whole ULO seems to be an orderly room that answers to a Sgt, and that's it. Technically, there is a Capt who is in their chain of command, but he doesn't actually seem to be involved in any way with the ULO itself.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

The ULO structure is one of my pet peeves.

In a previous job, CMP expected me and my staff to look after 54 university students spread over a province with no extra financial or personnel resources allocated, on top of our day jobs.

Some of the files were exceedingly complex and like any other demographic, some of the students developed quite "interesting" problems that took hours, days or weeks of staff time to unravel.

So to the OP, your ULO is probably a one man/woman band attempting to juggles dozens of files, on top of other duties. It sucks, but there it is.


----------



## lwt

Thanks for the responses. It looks like there isn't much I can do.



			
				SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> In a previous job, CMP expected me and my staff to look after 54 university students spread over a province with no extra financial or personnel resources allocated, on top of our day jobs.



I appreciate that it's a hectic job. It's too bad that ULOs can't be designated to liaise with students from a specific geographical area or program of training.


----------



## DAA

paranoidandroid said:
			
		

> I appreciate that it's a hectic job. It's too bad that ULOs can't be designated to liaise with students from a specific geographical area or program of training.



For the most part, the assignment or designation of a ULO is based on numbers and generally is considered to be a "secondary duty" at most locations.  Nevertheless, you should be afforded the same treatment as any member of the CAF and administered accordingly.

I'd suggest you check your SEM Guide (Subsidized Education Management) and address your issues to your Regional SEM Manager.  If your local supporting office is not helping, they will surely become involved.

ULO Duties are not that demanding and work is sporadic at best, with Sep-Nov being the busiest and it's mostly claims.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

DAA said:
			
		

> For the most part, the assignment or designation of a ULO is based on numbers and generally is considered to be a "secondary duty" at most locations.  Nevertheless, you should be afforded the same treatment as any member of the CAF and administered accordingly.
> 
> I'd suggest you check your SEM Guide (Subsidized Education Management) and address your issues to your Regional SEM Manager.  If your local supporting office is not helping, they will surely become involved.
> 
> ULO Duties are not that demanding and work is sporadic at best, with Sep-Nov being the busiest and it's mostly claims.



Disagree strongly with your final sentence, at least in my experience. Perhaps I was unlucky, but I had to deal with a number of tricky and time consuming ULO files. The Regional SEM manager (when he could found) was usually unhelpful.


----------



## reaman

mcglone63 said:
			
		

> I'm the second ROTP OCdt mentioned above. Enrolled a couple weeks before class, and like you don't really have anything to identify myself as being a member of the Forces yet. Don't sweat it though, as long as you have all your documentation squared away and your ULO isn't panicked, everything should come together relatively quickly. Being in the third year of my schooling, I think they are going to have me complete Mod 1 and 2 of BMOQ together, but if you're first or second year they might elect to split it up for you. From what I've experienced thus far, just stay on top of your classwork and keep checking your emails for updates from your ULO. As far as uniform goes, there isn't really anything we will need it for until we get to CFLRS, for your SEM ARV you just wear business casual. You're not alone, there are a few of us late top-up selections kicking around at civi u!!



There was only myself with this case from Winnipeg, but glad to know that there are (at least) three of us with the same case here (I am now in BC). Who knows, maybe we'll see each other in Basic. Good luck to you all!


----------



## ZeiGezunt

Hey, I'm a third-year ROTP "top-up" from Winnipeg too! We should meet up or something, haha.


----------



## reaman

That would be cool! [ Just out of curiousity, when and how was Basic like for you? Were you in for the whole 15 weeks, or split like normal?


----------



## MJP

rayyy said:
			
		

> That would be cool! [ Just out of curiousity, when and how was Basic like for you? Were you in for the whole 15 weeks, or split like normal?



The norm is BMOQ is not split over two summers.


----------



## Pusser

MJP said:
			
		

> The norm is BMOQ is not split over two summers.



It generally is for ROTP Civi U.   Remember that ROTP BMOQ is abbreviated, not because ROTP candidates are brighter, but because there is only limited time during  school breaks to do it.  The RMC cadets receive additional BMOQ material at RMC, but the Civi U cadets normally have to take an additional course (BMOQ Part II?) the following summer to get the material they didn't receive in Part I or at RMC.

When I did it, it was a two-week course at CMR after which, we all migrated over to the language school at St-Jean and met up with all the MilCol folks (they had two weeks off...).


----------



## MJP

Pusser said:
			
		

> It generally is for ROTP Civi U.   Remember that ROTP BMOQ is abbreviated, not because ROTP candidates are brighter, but because there is only limited time during  school breaks to do it.  The RMC cadets receive additional BMOQ material at RMC, but the Civi U cadets normally have to take an additional course (BMOQ Part II?) the following summer to get the material they didn't receive in Part I or at RMC.
> 
> When I did it, it was a two-week course at CMR after which, we all migrated over to the language school at St-Jean and met up with all the MilCol folks (they had two weeks off...).



I did CivU as UTPNCM alongside ROTP folks and the only people I saw get any kind of different treatment was Medical Officers (who do that shorter crse) and some cases a few that had special programs that extended into spring time.  Everyone else was full BMOQ. I was slated by mistake to join a crse that had a number of folks from my area after they finished Mod 1 to do mod 2 (I had a PLAR for it and CAP so didn't go).  There is enough time in the summer after classes end to do the full 15/16 week BMOQ.  However looking at the CFLRS site they do say it is run over two summers for some entry plans, so things change (or revert back to the way done before).  It does make sense if they want people to burn leave.  I personally would want to get it all done at once!


----------



## ZeiGezunt

rayyy said:
			
		

> That would be cool! [ Just out of curiousity, when and how was Basic like for you? Were you in for the whole 15 weeks, or split like normal?



I go to BMOQ this summer, I was picked up as a top-up in third year.


----------



## AVI101

What is the possibility of switching careers while already enrolled in ROTP at RMC.. for example if i enter under AERE and want to switch to Pilot in my second year as this is the career i truly want to pursue but can't right now only because I wasn't awarded A1 air factor but can expect to be awarded it in my second year (won't get into the details of that). What is the process of a transfer? is it even possible?

Thanks


----------



## Macgruber

Hello guys,

I have done plenty of research, even asked my recruiter and no answer so far. Hopefully you guys can help me out.

Anyway I am in the middle of the ROTP Application, and have applied to a Civvy university. The university I will be going to is about 1200km away from where I am living now. I was told generally applicants are enrolled in late June, and begin training in July.

If I am selected, how much notice will I have to move to the new city? I would want to move prior to leaving for training. Typically how much notice is given before an offer of enrollment is given? 

Thanks


----------



## mariomike

Macgruber said:
			
		

> I am in the middle of the ROTP Application, and have applied to a Civvy university.



For reference, perhaps this will be merged with,

All Things Civilian U (merged)  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/45419.275.html
12 pages.


----------



## kimbrian

Aaron97 said:
			
		

> In anybody's opinion, did I ruin my shot at ROTP by already enlisting into the CF reserves or not applying for ROTP right out of highschool?



My opinion is you didn't "lose your shot" at ROTP by enlisting in PRes. Lots of different people join in different components for different reasons, plans, and commitments, and you happen to join to "try it out" while going to university.

Now given the info you've shared, I do personally think that if you got into university for fall 2016, you should have researched further and perhaps join as a OCdt or NCdt to the reserves to try it out. In the Navy reserves (NAVRES), there's the RESO program which allows for prospective or current university students to swear in as Class A naval cadet reservists. You'd do your trade training (ex. MARS 2,3,4) during your summers. I know many MARS (example) officers who have completed their courses and even their BWK course, that even before they graduated university, they were SLt! But, given all that, you are already an NCM militia Pvt, and all this wouldn't matter (unless you want to stay reserves but switch to officer while going to school).

IF, though, it really is ROTP that you want, you are too late (unless you've applied before 31 Jan 17?) to start as ROTP student for fall 2017. But after your 2nd year starts, you can put in for ROTP-CT (like DAA mentioned). Let me explain how you would go about doing this for ROTP competition fall 2018:

You need to inform your CoC, whatever your current reserve unit uses as method of correspondence (NRD's use request forms and memo's to the CO thru CoC). Your reserve unit SHOULDN'T have a problem with this. It's your career choice after all. You haven't wasted anyone's time; I'm sure you've learned valuable things so far and they will all add to your capability as an officer in the future. Now ensuring you let them know, since your butt belongs to them already, go to your BOR to someone who knows about ROTP-CT process, probably the BOR Chief Clerk, with your supervisor. Explain your intention, and they should guide you to the right direction. You'll be directed to go on this website where you will put in for an ROTP application. The site will look like you're applying as a civilian off-the-street, but complete it. You'll be required to upload a scan copy of all your transcripts (both highschool and university so-far). This gets sent from CT cell Ottawa to RMC Kingston. There used to be this other DIN website where you specifically apply for ROTP CT-OT, but that's not used anymore. When you've done this, you'll get an email to confirm your application was submitted, and (hopefully) soon, you'll be contacted by the CT Cell in Ottawa about your ROTP-CT application, your 3 trade choices, and about next steps. MAKE SURE your medical and FORCE test is current! And make sure you meet the minimum medical standard requirement for each of the trade choices you picked (med cat ex. 111225 shown on MPRR).

After this initial step, when RMC Kingston deems you are ACADEMICALLY SUITABLE, your CT Cell contact tell you and your nearest Recruiting Centre that you need to do an interview. Note, that you only get the interview if and only if you are academically suitable. To increase your chances and competitiveness, you may request for CFAT re-examination, but only if you are confident you will do better than the time you tested for enrolment to army reserves. This is very important because 60% of your score as ROTP applicant is actually from CFAT. 15% (or 10?) is from TSD test, and 25% (or 30?) is from your interview, which INCLUDES your academic scores and your previous experiences and skills. The point is, CFAT score is VERY IMPORTANT.

After all this, you are put on merit list (or not) based on your score as an ROTP-CT applicant. You don't compete with ROTP applicants from off-the-streets. They reserve about 10% of the ROTP positions to ROTP-CT applicants (i.e. if Sig O intake # is 35, there may be 4 or 5 space for ROTP-CT. You have to make it into that 4 or 5 spots. Nationally. Against all ROTP-CT applicants but not regular ROTP applicants).

Then you wait patiently. You may contact (don't do it; they are insane busy) CT Cell contact occasionally to ask any questions or ask for updates. They will respond when they can afford the time to. Then you'll get (or not) your offer for ROTP-CT, it will outline what school, what pay level, what VIE length, etc. I will not cover every one of those details, since the CFRC interviewer can advise you well too.

Feel free to PM me if you have questions!

p.s. I am a Class B reservist MS FSA (clerk), merit listed for Sig O Army under ROTP-CT, to civilian university for fall 2017. And I sure hell don't think my 6 year service with the reserves was a waste. It was the foundation to what kind of officer I will be for many years to come!


Brian


----------



## kimbrian

mcglone63 said:
			
		

> T
> the 2 years that I've already been approved for



Hi there! I'm 6yr Class B reservist going ROTP-CT to UBC 2nd year as SIG O, for start Fall 2017.

Just some questions for anyone that may have some idea:
- no one (even my recruiting captain) couldn't give me a solid answer: if I'm being subsidized for 3 yrs since I'm admitted to UBC as 2nd yr student, then isn't it 2mo svc for every 1mo paid for? So my VIE should be 9 yrs? I'm sure they could still throw me a VIE 12 or 13 and I'll have to take it as it is... But what did you guys with 1-2 yr subsidization hear from your ULO's about your contracts?

- how flexible is changing faculty / program while you're in rotp civiu? I know you can't change to something that doesn't match with your trade, and you can't make moves that will make subsidization cost more, but if not, are SEM/ULO reasonable about changing faculty? I'm probably going to get picked up as SIG because they're super red, but I'm admitted into UBC Arts. I want to switch to UBC Engineering after doing some math and science prereq courses. 

- if I PLAR'ed BMOQ, and my next courses are SIG courses at Kingston, should I expect to go to that trade training in-between my school years? I heard from threads it depends on your trade and if trg can fit into the summers, but does anyone know about the SIG trade and possible trg between civiu school years?

Thanks a lot in advance,


----------



## PuckChaser

You cannot complete your Sig O DP1 while still in university. The only run 1.5 courses a year, one starting in Jan (the half course) and another starting on/around May 24 if I remember correctly (the full course). That full course doesn't finish until after FINAL GLORY, which is your confirmation ex in a HQ&Sigs Sqn, which is done in October.

Keep in mind you need BMOQ and BMOQ-L, so make sure your PLAR is squared away or you'll end up on BMOQ-L one of your summers.


----------



## kimbrian

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You cannot complete your Sig O DP1 while still in university. The only run 1.5 courses a year, one starting in Jan (the half course) and another starting on/around May 24 if I remember correctly (the full course). That full course doesn't finish until after FINAL GLORY, which is your confirmation ex in a HQ&Sigs Sqn, which is done in October.
> 
> Keep in mind you need BMOQ and BMOQ-L, so make sure your PLAR is squared away or you'll end up on BMOQ-L one of your summers.



That's great info, thanks a lot. I'm sure of having BMOQ PLAR'ed; the CT cell said I shouldn't be going if I've done PLQ and have instructed BMOQ. 

So if I can't do any of my trade trainings during the summers (except CAP, which I'll probably do if there's a course avail in summer), do you suppose they will AP me to a militia unit or somewhere at least? If not, I think I would take spring/summer courses to finish my degree earlier.


----------



## kimbrian

sidemount said:
			
		

> Up until last Jan it used to be that MCpls were promoted to Lt upon grad but that doesnt happen anymore either....but hey at least you get to keep your MCpl pay haha



WOW. Up until Jan 2015 that was the case?? I didn't know that... I'm an MS class B reservist CT-ing into SigO Army. I was hoping having BMOQ PLAR'ed would maybe get me 2Lt (only because I saw a navy RESO university student who got all his quals during summers, and got his commission and is now SLt/Lt even before he graduate university!!!! What the heck!). But yes. Keeping the pay is sweet while going to school. I doubt I'll be getting a MS pay though. Probably bumped down to RegF LS IPC4.


----------



## Blackadder1916

bk066 said:
			
		

> . . .  I doubt I'll be getting a MS pay though. Probably bumped down to RegF LS IPC4.



Bumped down?   A PRes MS's monthly pay (Cpl B standard IPC 4 X 31 days) is 4492.52.  A Reg F LS's pay (Cpl A standard IPC 4) is 4986.00


----------



## Blackadder1916

bk066 said:
			
		

> Just some questions for anyone that may have some idea:
> - no one (even my recruiting captain) couldn't give me a solid answer: if I'm being subsidized for 3 yrs since I'm admitted to UBC as 2nd yr student, then isn't it 2mo svc for every 1mo paid for? So my VIE should be 9 yrs? I'm sure they could still throw me a VIE 12 or 13 and I'll have to take it as it is... But what did you guys with 1-2 yr subsidization hear from your ULO's about your contracts?



Your question seemingly includes and connects two separate concepts which should be viewed separately; terms of service (i.e. VIE) and obligatory service.   Terms of service may vary depending on the occupation and are not necessarily tied to obligatory service.  As another (and more informed) denizen of this forum wrote "The purpose of VIE's and other contracts are to provide the CF with a stable pool of employees while at the same time providing its' members with a sense of stable long term employment.  Just a means of maintaining and somewhat controlling personnel levels."  The reference for TOS is ADM(HR-Mil) Instruction 05/05, The New CF Regular Force Terms of Service.  Obligatory service is that period of mandatory service incurred as a result of receiving education subsidization (or specific training or allowances, etc).  The ref for such is DAOD 5049-1, Obligatory Service.


----------



## throwaway1

So I was accepted into ROTP for civilian U this past January and I was wondering if it is possible to transfer universities while in rotp? I read something about it needing to be in the same city. I am in my first year of uni. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## mariomike

throwaway1 said:
			
		

> So I was accepted into ROTP for civilian U this past January and I was wondering if it is possible to transfer universities while in rotp?



ROTP Transferring between Civvie Universities  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/84872.0

Civvy U transfer  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104835.0

All Things Civilian U (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/45419.275
13 pages

etc...


----------



## throwaway1

Alright, I'm going to talk to a recruiter when possible to see if I can get posted somewhere near where I want to transfer. Otherwise I'm going to apply for another local school and hope for the best. Thanks for info.


----------



## mariomike

throwaway1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for info.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## kimbrian

So I did my interview on 3 Mar 17, my last step of my ROTP-CT CIVIU application.
I contacted CT for update and was told that they sat boards for SIG O two weeks ago and I wasn't on the list of selected personnel. He told me that another selection boards will sit in end May with focus on ROTP-CIVIU, so I should hear from them 1st or 2nd week of June... 

Does anyone know if not having made this board in end March means that my file is not so competitive? I'm a Class B reservist MS with leadership experience and BMOQ instr experience. My CFAT percentile was 84. Or is it the case that they probably only selected to fill regular ROTP applicants going to RMC, and they haven't selected for the few ROTP-CT spots / ROTP-CIVIU spots yet?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Ostrozac

bk066 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if not having made this board in end March means that my file is not so competitive?



You didn't mention your high school marks -- ROTP selection has always put heavy weight towards high school academic performance. The recently released report on RMC stated that an 85% high school average was the minimum academic threshold for admission to ROTP at RMC or RMC-SJ -- the report didn't cover ROTP at Civi U, but there's no reason to suspect it is very different.


----------



## clownfool

Am I allowed to work on a base or any military establishment if I have no uniform nor training whatsoever?

My school term is almost over, and there are a few weeks from when I finish my last exam till the start of my BMOQ course. I either have to be on some sort of leave, or working at a base. I want to avoid going on leave as much as possible because I only have 3 weeks per year, and I need to save those for Christmas and reading break. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## George Wallace

clownfool said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to work on a base or any military establishment if I have no uniform nor training whatsoever?
> 
> My school term is almost over, and there are a few weeks from when I finish my last exam till the start of my BMOQ course. I either have to be on some sort of leave, or working at a base. I want to avoid going on leave as much as possible because I only have 3 weeks per year, and I need to save those for Christmas and reading break.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you



Don't worry.  They will have things for you to do.


----------



## sidemount

clownfool said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to work on a base or any military establishment if I have no uniform nor training whatsoever?
> 
> My school term is almost over, and there are a few weeks from when I finish my last exam till the start of my BMOQ course. I either have to be on some sort of leave, or working at a base. I want to avoid going on leave as much as possible because I only have 3 weeks per year, and I need to save those for Christmas and reading break.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you


Your ULO is your point of contact and they are the person that will look after your employment when you are not in school. Dont worry, you will be looked after.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryne

I am ROTP CiviU attending BMOQ this summer. I have just received my schools registration calendar and my enrollment appointment (the time when I can select courses for the fall/winter terms) will be during BMOQ (likely in the middle of the day). My program is interdisciplinary (shares core courses with other disciplines) and this makes course selection very competitive. In my experience from previous years I will have less than an hour after my enrollment appointment begins to select my courses before they fill up. Obviously, missing a course is not an option because that would disturb my scheduled program completion and violate the contract I signed with the CF for 2 years of subsidized education.

I am wondering if this is a common issue that is addressed during BMOQ? Will I be provided the time required to enroll?

Thanks!


----------



## WJFW11

Hi everyone,


So this is my second time applying for ROTP. I applied last year as a first year university student at McGill and did really well on the CFAT but due to starting the application late, my chosen trades had been filled and I was offered to continue my application in other trades or stop my application. So I stopped and decided to re apply for this year as a 2nd year university student. Once again they've asked me to send my transcripts into RMC which I've done and I'm confident are satisfactory (they're better grades than I had last year and last years were deemed satisfactory by RMC). However I sent my grades in around two weeks ago and have yet to receive a reply whereas last year when I replied I received an answer from RMC in a matter of days. If anyone could let me know when I might expect to hear back from them or if the time I'm waiting is normal to hear back from them please let me know. Also would it be acceptable to contact RMC with this question ? Thanks so much.


----------



## sidemount

This is a very busy time of year at RMC. They are likely still dealing will admin from the new candidates that have just started.

It will likely take some time, a few weeks maybe, to get back to you.

And yes you can contact RMC, they will be able to give you a better timeline.

Be patient.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WJFW11

sidemount said:
			
		

> This is a very busy time of year at RMC. They are likely still dealing will admin from the new candidates that have just started.
> 
> It will likely take some time, a few weeks maybe, to get back to you.
> 
> And yes you can contact RMC, they will be able to give you a better timeline.
> 
> Be patient.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



Awesome thank you for the reply and for clarifying. I'm just worried about my application getting "lost in the shuffle" so to speak. I'll be sure to give them a call at some point.


----------



## Aaron97

If I apply for ROTP at a civilian university, do I need to meet the civilian university AND RMC admission requirement OR just the civilian one?


----------



## FoobyNation

Hey guys, this is my first year of ROTP in civi U. I thought I would do well in comp sci but in my first semester, I failed all my courses and realized I did not want to code for a living. I plan to pursue a different degree such as International Studies or Communication. I love dealing with people on a daily basis and did customer service before I got accepted. I emailed the ULO saying that I failed. Throughout the email, they gave me 4 options. 1. Voluntary Release 2. Become non-commissioned. 3. Leave without pay. 4. Voluntary Occupation Transfer. I want to pick a different occupation related to International Studies or Communications but I read that signals is a red trade. The ULO wants to talk about it after this semester but it still leaves me worried. I'm already taking courses for the major I plan to major in. I won't be able to submit my VOT until I finish my BMOQ which will be next year of summer. Currently I'm on leave without pay but I am wondering if there is any chance I could make it through Voluntary Occupation Transfer.


----------



## FoobyNation

Hey guys, I'm currently in Civi U for ROTP. I enrolled signals by getting Computer Science degree. In my first semester, I failed all my courses and realized I hate coding. The university has 5 retake policy and once you take 6 or more, you'll get kicked from the university. The ULO gave me options and I'm currently on Leave Without Pay. I want to VOT to a different career such as Intelligence Officer or Public Affair Officer, which requires a different degree. I'm starting to take courses which would get me a degree for the occupation as IO or PAO but in order to VOT, I need to finish BMOQ. I don't know what to do or what courses to take. I need help and suggestions, please.


----------



## sidemount

First off, I hope you have read the Subsidized education manual, it has a lot of information that you have asked. Specifically here are the one you SHOULD have read para 419 - 422


Also, you need to have approval from you SEM (not ULO) to change courses/degree paths, you don't just decide on your own that you want to do something else. 

You very much need to go talk to your ULO ASAP.


----------



## FoobyNation

Hey, I'm on leave without pay and I got paid this week. What do I do with the money?


----------



## PuckChaser

Save it and call your OR ASAP?


----------



## Kat Stevens

LWOP, and leave it alone, they'll be coming for it later. Call your RMS people to let them know.


----------



## Ajay Passi

Hi Everyone. I am requesting info for my son, Karan, who is busy with his 2nd semester final exams. Karan was accepted in ROTP last year and joined BMOQ on 10 July 2017. Unfortunately he had to seek voluntary release because he couldn't take vaccinations due to phobia of needles. He joined Bachelor of Engineering (Mechanical) at UOIT. He has more or less overcome his phobia now and has reapplied for ROTP this year and his application has been accepted for further processing. Can someone please guide us on likely outcomes. We understand that Karan will not have to go through CFAT and Interview again. But he would surely have to prove that he has overcome his phobia of needles. When and how will he have to do that ?? If all goes well, is there a chance that after completing BMOQ (1) this August he can join 2nd year Mechanical Engineering at RMC, Kingston ? Thank you.


----------



## sucreus

Sorry if this has been posted/answered before! I did a lot of searching and couldn't find it.

I am currently a university student (just about finished first year) at a civilian university and I want to join the CAF to help pay for the rest of my degree (B.Sc.Eng). The job security at the end is a huge plus. I would be applying for Engineer Officer and EME Officer, the former being my "first choice", but both being mostly equal in appeal for me.

My question is, is there DND housing available for ROTP students at civvie university? Based off the numbers I have found for pay for Officer Cadets, it's too low for residence at my university (UManitoba). My parents house would no longer be an option if I joined the CAF. 

If DND housing isn't available, does anyone know if the salary would cover living in an apartment in Winnipeg? I know a few people who are apartment hunting right now and it seems that unless you're in really rough areas in the city, you'd be hard pressed to find a clean 1 bedroom or bachelor apartment under $1200 a month.

Any and all advice is appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## fruitflavor

sucreus said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been posted/answered before! I did a lot of searching and couldn't find it.
> 
> I am currently a university student (just about finished first year) at a civilian university and I want to join the CAF to help pay for the rest of my degree (B.Sc.Eng). The job security at the end is a huge plus. I would be applying for Engineer Officer and EME Officer, the former being my "first choice", but both being mostly equal in appeal for me.
> 
> My question is, is there DND housing available for ROTP students at civvie university? Based off the numbers I have found for pay for Officer Cadets, it's too low for residence at my university (UManitoba). My parents house would no longer be an option if I joined the CAF.
> 
> If DND housing isn't available, does anyone know if the salary would cover living in an apartment in Winnipeg? I know a few people who are apartment hunting right now and it seems that unless you're in really rough areas in the city, you'd be hard pressed to find a clean 1 bedroom or bachelor apartment under $1200 a month.
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated! Thanks in advance


no dnd housing. I was at u of m last year till i came back to ontario for another degree. i was at st john's residence and it was about 8k which cost more than my tution  :facepalm: but they did have payment plan though. but it includes 3 meals/day and snack on weekend/exams. there were one or two reservists living there as well
edit: all single room


----------



## sucreus

Thank you! I will look into maybe finding a roommate for an apartment I suppose :/


----------



## tessa.vanz

I’m in Ontario in ROTP at a civilian university and yes, bills are quite tight on an OCdt salary, but it’s doable.  I live in ‘student housing’ ie. a house rented with 3 roommates and also (by choice) work a part time job.  I know another ROTP student who lived in residence as an RA or ‘don’ to help with costs of living though.  There’s no way I could afford to live in residence on this salary though (works out to about $800/month not including all food, where as rent is $500 ish in this area for a room in a house with others).  Hope this helps!


----------



## cain

Currently applying for ROTP (civvy u), and received an email asking me about how many months left to complete my bachelor's. 

From my understanding I believe you need at least 1 year left of schooling to be eligible and subsidized. 

Is that one year 8 months (fall/winter semester) or 12 months (fall/winter/summer semester)? How many months left of school do I need left to be be accepted?


----------



## Pusser

sucreus said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been posted/answered before! I did a lot of searching and couldn't find it.
> 
> I am currently a university student (just about finished first year) at a civilian university and I want to join the CAF to help pay for the rest of my degree (B.Sc.Eng). The job security at the end is a huge plus. I would be applying for Engineer Officer and EME Officer, the former being my "first choice", but both being mostly equal in appeal for me.
> 
> My question is, is there DND housing available for ROTP students at civvie university? Based off the numbers I have found for pay for Officer Cadets, it's too low for residence at my university (UManitoba). My parents house would no longer be an option if I joined the CAF.
> 
> If DND housing isn't available, does anyone know if the salary would cover living in an apartment in Winnipeg? I know a few people who are apartment hunting right now and it seems that unless you're in really rough areas in the city, you'd be hard pressed to find a clean 1 bedroom or bachelor apartment under $1200 a month.
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated! Thanks in advance



As a member of the CAF, you would be allowed to occupy single quarters appropriate to your rank, IF they exist and IF there is vacancy.  So the question is whether there is a base nearby that has a vacancy in its single officer quarters.  I too was civvy U ROTP and I had a room in the Officers' Quarters while at school.  You have to pay for it though.  Charges for rations and quarters will come off you pay up front (so at least you will always have a roof over your head and food to eat) and because I couldn't go to the mess for lunch on weekdays, I was able to get packed lunches to take with me.  Having said all this, I still had to get a part time job if I wanted to do anything other than eat, sleep or go to class.  An ROTP OCdt salary is far from lucrative.


----------



## kimbrian

So my ROTP is about to start, but it happened in a very interesting way... I applied for Sig O last year to attend UBC and wasn't selected. Unaware that my appl would carry over, I started a new Cl B contract as a recruiter in Vancouver, and then I get an email only last week saying I was selected for Sig O for ROTP CIV U..... Immediately I drop everything I'm doing and write out a letter requesting UBC to consider my late, late application, explaining my situation. I gotta say they were amazing. It's been less than 2 weeks since I sent that letter and they've approved; they're already working for a "late deferral" from my last year's application, which saves me $150 bux as well! 

Now I'm just patiently waiting for my CT Capt to get back to me with confirmation saying he'll get started on the official offer. Hopefully they'll offer to at least keep similar pay (Reserve PO2) and send me to BMOQ-L even before my school starts to get it out of the way...


Recruiting Centre: Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry plan: ROTP (CIVI U)
Choice 1: Signals Officer
Choice 2: Int Officer (Land)
Choice 3: N/A
Applied: Dec 2016
First Contact: Dec 2016
Docs to RMC: (enrolled to UBC 03 June 2018)
CFAT/TSD-PI: (CT from Reserve Cl B)
Interview: Mar 2017
Medical: (CT from Reserve Cl B)     
Merit Listed: unknown
Position Offered: 25 May 2018
Enrollment: (CT from Reserve Cl B)
BMOQ: PLAR


----------



## Armour8

Hello Everybody, 

I have made a facebook group for the ROTP/RMC class of 2022. Here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/2205319479688194/

Feel free to add members you may know. Share occupation and other information (hobbies, home town, date of BMOQ/ enrolment, and etc...). This will give us a great opportunity to get to know each other before training starts ;D.


----------



## kimbrian

bk066 said:
			
		

> So my ROTP is about to start, but it happened in a very interesting way... I applied for Sig O last year to attend UBC and wasn't selected. Unaware that my appl would carry over, I started a new Cl B contract as a recruiter in Vancouver, and then I get an email only last week saying I was selected for Sig O for ROTP CIV U..... Immediately I drop everything I'm doing and write out a letter requesting UBC to consider my late, late application, explaining my situation. I gotta say they were amazing. It's been less than 2 weeks since I sent that letter and they've approved; they're already working for a "late deferral" from my last year's application, which saves me $150 bux as well!
> 
> Now I'm just patiently waiting for my CT Capt to get back to me with confirmation saying he'll get started on the official offer. Hopefully they'll offer to at least keep similar pay (Reserve PO2) and send me to BMOQ-L even before my school starts to get it out of the way...
> 
> 
> Recruiting Centre: Vancouver BC
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: Officer
> Entry plan: ROTP (CIVI U)
> Choice 1: Signals Officer
> Choice 2: Int Officer (Land)
> Choice 3: N/A
> Applied: Dec 2016
> First Contact: Dec 2016
> Docs to RMC: (enrolled to UBC 03 June 2018)
> CFAT/TSD-PI: (CT from Reserve Cl B)
> Interview: Mar 2017
> Medical: (CT from Reserve Cl B)
> Merit Listed: unknown
> Position Offered: 25 May 2018
> Enrollment: (CT from Reserve Cl B)
> BMOQ: PLAR



Got the offer letter 29 Jul!.. Starting school in Sept.


----------



## Shrinjay

So I have a couple of questions about civi u rotp. Say I apply for a couple Civi uni's (looking at Waterloo, UBC, UofA, in that order), as long as I get accepted into one the CF will allow me to go there and pay for the tuition? Or is it only if you need to go to a civi u? Is there a cap on how much tuition they'll pay, since one of those uni's are very expensive.

How does residence work, do you get anything for it or do you just have to hope the salary gets you by (which it won't in UBC). Can you stay at quarters at a nearby base if available? 

Is getting a second job allowed at all? Or doing work terms, coop, internships etc. This is going to be important so if I can't, I may just go to RMC. 

I'd like to thank everyone for their help in advance.


----------



## Hucker

I did ROTP Civi-U. My info might not be up to date so feel free to correct as needed.

To get accepted to the CivU program, I had to write an essay explaining why the school/program I chose was a better choice than RMC.

Tuition cap : If it is a mandatory fee, it's gonna be covered, except for student's union.

Residence : you will get Post Living Differential (PLD)  depending on the town. I don't have the link right now.

Coop/internship : If it is part of the degree, you can do it with the CAF. If you want to do it with a private company, you have to take leave without pay as you cannot get a secondary payment for your duty (since CAF pay for school, and the internship is mandatory, internship = regular duty)

Secondary job: Case by case. In Montreal, it was not allowed.

Hope this help.


----------



## Shrinjay

Hi Hucker,

Yeah that definetly cleared a lot of stuff up. The process sounds kind of interesting so I just have a couple more questions. 

1. How exactly would you convince them that the uni you choose is better than RMC? Is it good enough to go "they're the #2" engineering school in Canada, will bring out my true potential etc. ?

2. So if a second job is not allowed how would you.. survive? Rent for one room in Waterloo is $600 and it's $900 in Vancouver.  If I'm correct Ocdt salary is like $1200/motnh so it's pretty tight. Do you have to demonstrate to your CO why you need a second job?

3. How do you advance up the pay steps in ROTP, is it yearly? 

I'd like to thank you for your help, you've shed light on many questions I had.


----------



## Lumber

For question 3, yes it is yearly. Right now the monthly pay rates for each year are 1667, 1700, 1739, and 1772. 

For question 2:

PLD stands for “Post Living Differential”, which is a benefit paid to members of the CAF based on where they live. If you live in an expensive city, you basically get extra money each money to offset the higher cost of living. Montreal, for example, has PLD of $432 per month (before tax). This is in addition to you pay as an OCdt.

I’m not sure what kind of lifestyle you live, or if you have a family, but it’s entirely doable (everyone before you did it). When I was an ROTP student, I was at RMC. Kingston has a PLD of $0, so all I received was my paltry OCdt pay. Further, as an RMC student, I had to live in residence, so I had rations and quarters automatically deducted from my pay. The result was that I received only around $200 every pay check. 

This $200 was for everything from my cell phone bill, car insurance, gas, eating out money, drinking money, vacation money, clothes, video games, etc. 

Some people made it work; I didn’t. I went out and got a student line of credit. I was able to use the student line of credit to buy a car, buy a motorcycle, travel, and party. I did all this because I knew that when I graduated my salary was going to instantly increase form $18k/year to $51k/year, plus I would be moving to Victoria which would give me an additional $10k/year in PLD, thereby effectively tripling my salary in 1 day. 

I left RMC with a $30k student line of credit and had it paid off in just over a year.

Some people I went to school with didn’t take out a line of credit and left RMC with money in their pocket (I still don’t know how).

So, you can make it work.


----------



## Shrinjay

So since that post I've crunched the numbers again and turns out I can make it in pretty much all of my top choice uni's on OCdt pay alone. After income tax I can still save up some money to go see family etc. I'm really scared of living paycheck to paycheck but looks like that may not be the case. Anyways, how do internships and coop work. Do you get penalized for taking leave without pay for doing a co op? How would I do a co op with the CF seeing as my AERE training wouldn't be completed? It's just somewhat confusing how that would all work. 

Thanks to everyone who's helped me out so far, it's really good to have all this info ahead of time.


----------



## Lumber

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> So since that post I've crunched the numbers again and turns out I can make it in pretty much all of my top choice uni's on OCdt pay alone. After income tax I can still save up some money to go see family etc. I'm really scared of living paycheck to paycheck but looks like that may not be the case. Anyways, how do internships and coop work. Do you get penalized for taking leave without pay for doing a co op? How would I do a co op with the CF seeing as my AERE training wouldn't be completed? It's just somewhat confusing how that would all work.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who's helped me out so far, it's really good to have all this info ahead of time.



Can you elaborate on "internships and coops"?

I'm not an engineer, but I don't recall ever hearing about engineering programs have internships or coops as part of their university curriculums.

The ROTP program provides you with 4 years of paid education (there are some exceptions). If the school your are attending has as part of its curriculum a coop or internship program, then that would be covered, as it is part of your "education". If, for example, the 2nd half of years 3 of your program involves you working at an engineering firm, then as long as that is part of the curriculum and is necessary for the completion of your baccalaureate, well then that's what we're paying for.

Unless I'm not understanding what you mean by internships and coop?


----------



## Shrinjay

Lumber said:
			
		

> Can you elaborate on "internships and coops"?
> 
> I'm not an engineer, but I don't recall ever hearing about engineering programs have internships or coops as part of their university curriculums.
> 
> The ROTP program provides you with 4 years of paid education (there are some exceptions). If the school your are attending has as part of its curriculum a coop or internship program, then that would be covered, as it is part of your "education". If, for example, the 2nd half of years 3 of your program involves you working at an engineering firm, then as long as that is part of the curriculum and is necessary for the completion of your baccalaureate, well then that's what we're paying for.
> 
> Unless I'm not understanding what you mean by internships and coop?



It's basically work experience programs. Most don't require it but Waterloo offers it as a large part of their curriculum, as do most other universities. I'm not sure if it's mandatory at Waterloo or not, but coop works where you work one term at an engineering firm and study for two terms. Any idea how it would work with the military?


----------



## TwoTonShackle

For you to participate in the co-op program you would need permission from the SEM through the local ULO. You'd have to request a leave of absence while you were employed in the co-op terms. All of this still doesn't guarantee you get a co-op placement though.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> It's basically work experience programs. Most don't require it but Waterloo offers it as a large part of their curriculum, as do most other universities. I'm not sure if it's mandatory at Waterloo or not, but coop works where you work one term at an engineering firm and study for two terms. Any idea how it would work with the military?



Is there a specific reason why you are so interested in "co-op" programs?  Or is it the specific university (Waterloo?) and they seem to make co-op programs an attractive way (especially financially) to complete a degree?  You aren't the first to ask the Waterloo question in this forum University of Waterloo Students Enrolled in ROTP .

If one of the reasons you are looking at a co-op program is the financial incentive of earning extra money during the work terms, then you would be out of luck.  While work term employers have to pay co-op students, in the case of ROTP students since they are already paid by the government they are not permitted to keep any additional pay provided for their work term services.  Since you seem to be interested in engineering programs, it may be a moot point, but if you were accepted to pursue a co-op degree program under ROTP you would be limited to only a few occupations.



> CFAO 9-12 -- REGULAR OFFICER TRAINING PLAN
> 
> 4.     Normally successful candidates will be selected for attendance at a
> CMC; however, for a variety of reasons, some candidates are selected for
> academic training at other academic institutions. Candidates who already
> are attending university when they apply for the ROTP normally will
> continue their courses at that university. Candidates selected to attend a
> civilian university and who elect to study in a co-operative engineering
> programme are restricted to the AERE, CELE, EME, and MARE occupations. In
> addition to the normal academic progression expected, members must complete
> successfully the approved training/employment during work-periods to
> qualify for continued subsidization.



And there is also the training timeline to consider.  After a quick look at Waterloo's site https://uwaterloo.ca/future-students/co-op, it appears that if one followed their co-op schedule, the military training that normally occurs during the summer months between school years would have to be postponed until a degree was completed.  But Waterloo also provides a regular (non co-op) system of study.


----------



## Shrinjay

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Is there a specific reason why you are so interested in "co-op" programs?  Or is it the specific university (Waterloo?) and they seem to make co-op programs an attractive way (especially financially) to complete a degree?  You aren't the first to ask the Waterloo question in this forum University of Waterloo Students Enrolled in ROTP .
> 
> If one of the reasons you are looking at a co-op program is the financial incentive of earning extra money during the work terms, then you would be out of luck.  While work term employers have to pay co-op students, in the case of ROTP students since they are already paid by the government they are not permitted to keep any additional pay provided for their work term services.  Since you seem to be interested in engineering programs, it may be a moot point, but if you were accepted to pursue a co-op degree program under ROTP you would be limited to only a few occupations.
> 
> And there is also the training timeline to consider.  After a quick look at Waterloo's site https://uwaterloo.ca/future-students/co-op, it appears that if one followed their co-op schedule, the military training that normally occurs during the summer months between school years would have to be postponed until a degree was completed.  But Waterloo also provides a regular (non co-op) system of study.



First of all thanks for the incredibly detailed answer. Yeah the reasoning is mostly financial, but since it turns out you can't keep the extra pay, there's no point. I also didn't look at the coop schedule. Not dojnf coop is not a huge deal, the military is the work experience after all. Anyways thanks for the info. 

I'd like to thank everyone in this thread, y'all are great. I know I've been asking a lot of questions, some stupid, but I need a lotta info. I'm hell bent on joining the military, my family isn't as enthusiastic. If I join, I'd be the first one in my family's recorded history to serve in the military, so my family doesn't really understand my choice. So I've been trying to get all the information I can so I can use that to help me with the ongoing negotiations.


----------



## Pusser

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> So I have a couple of questions about civi u rotp. Say I apply for a couple Civi uni's (looking at Waterloo, UBC, UofA, in that order), as long as I get accepted into one the CF will allow me to go there and pay for the tuition? Or is it only if you need to go to a civi u? Is there a cap on how much tuition they'll pay, since one of those uni's are very expensive.
> 
> How does residence work, do you get anything for it or do you just have to hope the salary gets you by (which it won't in UBC). Can you stay at quarters at a nearby base if available?
> 
> Is getting a second job allowed at all? Or doing work terms, coop, internships etc. This is going to be important so if I can't, I may just go to RMC.
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone for their help in advance.



As a general rule, you are applying for entry into the Canadian Forces under an officer entry plan.  That's the first part.  After you have been accepted into ROTP, THEN the CAF will decide where you go.  The first choice is always RMC, unless the program that the CAF wants you to pursue (our choice not necessarily yours, although we consider your preferences with your choice being to accept what we offer, or not) is not available at RMC or there are no spots left at RMC.

If you are selected for ROTP Civi U, then you may receive PLD if your school is in an area where PLD is payable.  If there is a base nearby and there is room in the officers' quarters, you may be able to stay there, but keep in mind that you have to pay for that (monthly deduction on your pay, but you cannot be charged more than you earn).  There is no cap on tuition or on any mandatory fees, including mandatory student fees.  You will also be reimbursed for any required equipment and text books.

I don't know exactly how coop payment would work, but other types of jobs are generally OK. QR&O 19.42 (Civil Employment) covers this.  If you want to go work part-time at McDonalds, you should be OK ("continuous" employment is prohibited).  In general, CAF regulations do not prohibit "moonlighting" other than a general requirement that it cannot interfere with your primary duty.  In your case, going to school and getting educated is your primary duty, so theoretically, you could be disciplined if you are caught cutting class (whether you were doing that for a part-time job or other reasons) or if your part time job somehow prevented you from succeeding in your degree program.  However, your University Liaison Officer (ULO) cannot otherwise prevent you from getting a part-time job.  If the ULO for Montreal told ROTP students they couldn't get part-time jobs, he was wrong to do so. Apparently, moonlighting is actually encouraged in some medical/dental occupations because it provides experience that looking after a basically healthy population does not.

When I was on ROTP (Civi U), I lived in the local officers' mess and worked part time at a department store to supplement my $800 gross monthly salary.  Sadly, neither that officers' mess (CFB Toronto), nor that department store (Eaton's) still exist, but I'm not taking the blame for that one.


----------



## dapaterson

Pusser said:
			
		

> Sadly, neither that officers' mess (CFB Toronto), nor that department store (Eaton's) still exist, but I'm not taking the blame for that one.



I don't know - how many ships did you sail in that are no longer in service?  How many bases did you serve at that are no longer in use?

...there seems to be a common thread coming out...


----------



## Pusser

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I don't know - how many ships did you sail in that are no longer in service?  How many bases did you serve at that are no longer in use?
> 
> ...there seems to be a common thread coming out...



Every base, except Toronto is still in use (it really would be difficult to get rid of the naval ones).  However, every ship except ORIOLE has now been sent to scrap or has become a marine park.  I still say it's all coincidence...


----------



## Calvillo

Pusser said:
			
		

> As a general rule, you are applying for entry into the Canadian Forces under an officer entry plan.  That's the first part.  After you have been accepted into ROTP, THEN the CAF will decide where you go.  The first choice is always RMC, unless the program that the CAF wants you to pursue (our choice not necessarily yours, although we consider your preferences with your choice being to accept what we offer, or not) is not available at RMC or there are no spots left at RMC.



First of all, if my post below reads a little bit crass, I apologize. It is certainly not meant to be.

So suppose my son applies to RMC (via ROTP) and a number of civilian universities. Suppose that he is accepted in the RMC and civilian universities in the same program. For example let us say that he gets accepted at Mechanical Engineering programs at RMC and at McGill. Is it possible for him to decline RMC, choose McGill instead and keep the ROTP? Reason? Well, Mechanical Engineering at McGill is arguably the best and most competitive in Canada. RMC is nowhere close academically.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Calvillo said:
			
		

> . . . . Is it possible for him to decline RMC, choose McGill instead and keep the ROTP? Reason? Well, Mechanical Engineering at McGill is arguably the best and most competitive in Canada. RMC is nowhere close academically.



Let's look at it this way.  The Regular Officer Training Plan (ROTP) is a programme to generate officers who hopefully go on to careers in the Canadian Forces.  It is not intended to subsidize individuals to get the "best and most competitive" education possible in Canada.  The subsidization of post secondary education is simply an acceptable method by which the government can attract individuals to join and stay in the Forces for at least a limited period after meeting a minimal education standard.  The criteria of providing "Little Johnny" the best and most competitive education available doesn't figure in.  The government keeps the Royal Military College open at great expense because at one time they determined that it would be a cost effective way to give potential officers a good education (academic and military).  There are, however, limitations on what the RMC can provide.  They don't have degree programmes applicable for all uniformed occupations; mostly these are in the health services, i.e. doctors, dentists, nurses, etc.  Some individuals are already well into their undergrad programs at a civilian university and it would not make sense to make them start over at RMC (one of its limitation is that the programme is designed on starting at year one and going the full four years in its unique military environment).  And then it has an actual space problem in terms of facilities and faculty - it is a small university both in student body and physical plant - one reason why a potential ROTP cadet may need to attend a civilian university is because the need for officers in that particular year exceeds the capacity of RMC.  And the reverse is also considered, why would the government subsidize someone to attend a civilian education when the same degree is available at RMC and if he doesn't go, there would be unused capacity.


----------



## Calvillo

Thank you for the explanation and pardon me for not understanding the in and out of the CF properly. I was thinking about the U.S. model in responding to this thread. Over there, while there are service academies, there are also ROTC programs in universities. Therefore, a high school graduate can choose to go to MIT for example and join the NROTC there, and receive 4-year scholarship, rather than go to Annapolis; providing that s/he is accepted at both institutions. At the end, if successful, s/he will be commissioned as a Naval Officer just the same. Obviously this is not how it works in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Pusser

Calvillo said:
			
		

> Thank you for the explanation and pardon me for not understanding the in and out of the CF properly. I was thinking about the U.S. model in responding to this thread. Over there, while there are service academies, there are also ROTC programs in universities. Therefore, a high school graduate can choose to go to MIT for example and join the NROTC there, and receive 4-year scholarship, rather than go to Annapolis; providing that s/he is accepted at both institutions. At the end, if successful, s/he will be commissioned as a Naval Officer just the same. Obviously this is not how it works in the Canadian Forces.



Keep in mind that ROTP in Canada means*Regular*Officer Training Program and that ROTC in the US stands for Reserve Officer Training Corps.  Although an ROTC officer can go on to a full career in the US Armed Forces, they remain Reserve officers which has certain implications with regard to career progression and even job security.  Virtually , the only way to get a regular commission in the US Armed Forces is through the service academies and I think, maybe, The Citadel and VMI.  Although ROTC and ROTP appear similar in many ways, in many others they are quite different.


----------



## Calvillo

Pusser said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that ROTP in Canada means*Regular*Officer Training Program and that ROTC in the US stands for Reserve Officer Training Corps.  Although an ROTC officer can go on to a full career in the US Armed Forces, they remain Reserve officers which has certain implications with regard to career progression and even job security.  Virtually , the only way to get a regular commission in the US Armed Forces is through the service academies and I think, maybe, The Citadel and VMI.  Although ROTC and ROTP appear similar in many ways, in many others they are quite different.



Beg pardon sir, but your information regarding ROTC graduates is incorrect. ROTC graduates are required to serve a number of year as an active duty officer. In the U.S. military if I am not mistaken 'active duty' means working for the military full time. For example Naval Officers graduates from NROTC are required to serve 5 years of active military service. 

http://www.nrotc.navy.mil/military_requirements.html

As such, ROTC graduates have the same opportunities as service academies graduates and many high-ranking officers come from ROTC. Current active O-10s who graduate from ROTC include Gen Dunford (CJCS), GEN Milley (CSA), Gen Wilson (VCSAF) and ADM Grady (COMUSFF).


----------



## Pusser

Calvillo said:
			
		

> Beg pardon sir, but your information regarding ROTC graduates is incorrect. ROTC graduates are required to serve a number of year as an active duty officer. In the U.S. military if I am not mistaken 'active duty' means working for the military full time. For example Naval Officers graduates from NROTC are required to serve 5 years of active military service.
> 
> http://www.nrotc.navy.mil/military_requirements.html
> 
> As such, ROTC graduates have the same opportunities as service academies graduates and many high-ranking officers come from ROTC. Current active O-10s who graduate from ROTC include Gen Dunford (CJCS), GEN Milley (CSA), Gen Wilson (VCSAF) and ADM Grady (COMUSFF).



Did you miss the part where I said, "Although an ROTC officer can go on to a full career in the US Armed Forces,...?"  Being on full time active service doesn't mean they're not Reserve officers.  We have Reserve officers in the Canadian Forces who have effectively completed full careers on full time service as well.  This doesn't change anything or make what I said inaccurate.  My point, however, is that notwithstanding being on full time service, being a Reserve officer in either the Canadian or American Armed Forces, has certain implications that can affect pay, pensions and job security.  Having worked with a number of Americans in international HQs, I've actually had a chance to talk to a number of them.  When the US Armed Forces were downsized a number of years ago, the Reserve officers (e.g. ROTC/NROTC) were the first to be involuntarily let go, while the jobs of those with regular commissions (i.e. from the service academies) were relatively secure.

Having said all of this, it doesn't really matter in this case because we're really only talking about what is available in Canada.  Although ROTP (Civy U) and ROTC may look similar on the surface, they are actually quite different.  A better Canadian comparison to ROTC would be a university student who joins a Reserve unit while attending school and takes advantage of the education programs offered through the Canadian Forces Reserve.  However, even that is fundamentally different from ROTC in that the school has nothing to do with the program.  The school provides no instruction, coordination or even a venue for training.


----------



## Calvillo

Pusser said:
			
		

> Did you miss the part where I said, "Although an ROTC officer can go on to a full career in the US Armed Forces,...?"  Being on full time active service doesn't mean they're not Reserve officers.  We have Reserve officers in the Canadian Forces who have effectively completed full careers on full time service as well.  This doesn't change anything or make what I said inaccurate.  My point, however, is that notwithstanding being on full time service, being a Reserve officer in either the Canadian or American Armed Forces, has certain implications that can affect pay, pensions and job security.  Having worked with a number of Americans in international HQs, I've actually had a chance to talk to a number of them.  When the US Armed Forces were downsized a number of years ago, the Reserve officers (e.g. ROTC/NROTC) were the first to be involuntarily let go, while the jobs of those with regular commissions (i.e. from the service academies) were relatively secure.
> 
> Having said all of this, it doesn't really matter in this case because we're really only talking about what is available in Canada.  Although ROTP (Civy U) and ROTC may look similar on the surface, they are actually quite different.  A better Canadian comparison to ROTC would be a university student who joins a Reserve unit while attending school and takes advantage of the education programs offered through the Canadian Forces Reserve.  However, even that is fundamentally different from ROTC in that the school has nothing to do with the program.  The school provides no instruction, coordination or even a venue for training.



Very well sir, thank you for your information. I am more enlightened now on what options my son can or can not choose.


----------



## Shrinjay

So what this post is telling me is I'm going to have to give them a damn good reason why I should be able to go to a civi u? I read somewhere that you need to submit an essay, is this true?


----------



## Pusser

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> So what this post is telling me is I'm going to have to give them a damn good reason why I should be able to go to a civi u? I read somewhere that you need to submit an essay, is this true?



If you're not going into a program that simply isn't offered at RMC, I wouldn't bother.  Trying to tell the system that you don't feel the premier route into the system is good enough (or that you're to good for it), isn't exactly setting yourself up for selection.

When I applied, I made it clear that I wanted to go to RMC, even if it meant doing an extra year (I already had one year completed at Civy U).  They left me at the Civy U.  A friend of mine essentially told them that RMC's program wasn't as good as the one he was enrolled in at a Civy U.  He's remained a civilian his entire working life.  I'm retiring next year.  He's not.


----------



## Shrinjay

Right, that's interesting. I don't want to tell the system that obviously, and I want to have a good chance for selection, but is there really that little chance of being able to go to civi u for engineering? If I mention I'm open to going to civi u instead of RMC would that impact my selection?


----------



## Schwartzie55

I did some research and spoke to my RC about exactly what you’re asking. All engineering is at RMC. Unless you are already enrolled in that program at civi u they may leave you there but most likely they would move you to RMC. You have very little chance of going there instead of RMC. The demand for engineers by the CF has to exceed capacity at RMC and it rarely does as engineering is the primary focus of the College. 41% if graduates are engineering.


----------



## Shrinjay

Schwartzie55 said:
			
		

> I did some research and spoke to my RC about exactly what you’re asking. All engineering is at RMC. Unless you are already enrolled in that program at civi u they may leave you there but most likely they would move you to RMC. You have very little chance of going there instead of RMC. The demand for engineers by the CF has to exceed capacity at RMC and it rarely does as engineering is the primary focus of the College. 41% if graduates are engineering.



Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Pusser

Shrinjay said:
			
		

> Right, that's interesting. I don't want to tell the system that obviously, and I want to have a good chance for selection, but is there really that little chance of being able to go to civi u for engineering? If I mention I'm open to going to civi u instead of RMC would that impact my selection?



Expressing a willingness to go to civi U for Engineering should not hurt your chances for selection.  Remember though that an ROTP application is an application for enrollment as an officer in the CAF and even though the CAF wants you to have a degree, that's actually kind of secondary.  First you get accepted into the program, then we decide where you go for this step.  

Do not put all your eggs in one basket.  Make sure you apply to civilian universities as well.  If you're not accepted into ROTP the first year, there is still a possibility you can get picked up in later years (where your chances of remaining at the civi U are really quite good).


----------



## Vitech

I am in a civ uni degree program with 2.5 years remaining. I’ve read that you are expected to go to BMOQ during the summer, my question is whether or not this is required. Firstly, the university has classes during the summer as well, meaning I could finish my degree quicker. The second reason that I would want to postpone BMOQ is because I am a single parent, and it would make more sense not to change my children’s living arrangements until after university (they would be moving to stay with my mother). Does anyone know if there is any flexibility in this regard? I would also like to know if it is possible to be accepted into rotp for the upcoming January 2019 semester.


----------



## Pusser

Vitech said:
			
		

> I am in a civ uni degree program with 2.5 years remaining. I’ve read that you are expected to go to BMOQ during the summer, my question is whether or not this is required. Firstly, the university has classes during the summer as well, meaning I could finish my degree quicker. The second reason that I would want to postpone BMOQ is because I am a single parent, and it would make more sense not to change my children’s living arrangements until after university (they would be moving to stay with my mother). Does anyone know if there is any flexibility in this regard? I would also like to know if it is possible to be accepted into rotp for the upcoming January 2019 semester.



The Recruiting Centre is always your best source of information.  I'm not a recruiter and my experience in this regard is decades old.  However, as a general rule, we like to get personnel through basic training as soon as we can.  Why would we invest in your education, only to have you fail BMOQ in the end?  The sooner we determine if you will make a suitable officer, the better off everyone (including you) will be.  Not to be too cynical, do you really expect the CAF to pay for the remainder of your education before you have proven yourself?  Although BMOQ is not an especially difficult course, one needs to do more than simply attend.  Thousands have passed.  Hundreds have failed.

In terms of funding your subsidized education, we work in fiscal years (1 Apr - 31 Mar).  Therefore, the likelihood of funding you for a semester is low.  If there is sufficient funding available for FY 18/19, there is a possibility you could be reimbursed for classes starting in Sep 18; however, that only happens if we didn't recruit enough last year and I'm not sure that ever happens for ROTP candidates (it's more likely with medical and dental applicants).  The most likely scenario is that you would be picked up for subsidization starting in Sep 19.


----------



## stoker dave

Calvillo said:
			
		

> Well, Mechanical Engineering at McGill is arguably the best and most competitive in Canada. RMC is nowhere close academically.



While others have addressed this, please let me chime in. 

I am an RMC engineering graduate.  I served for a number of years and have been practicing as an engineer in the civilian world for decades.  

You are correct that, academically, RMC is not on par with the best of Canada's universities.  But, as others have indicated,  that is not the point.  It provides a very good education, along with a huge number of other skills and experiences that no other university can provide.  

For anyone's future, it is necessary to balance whether you want to go to a top academic university or the more rounded experience (with associated preparation for a career as a military officer).  Only the applicant can make that choice.  

As a practicing engineer and manager, I make hiring decisions.  I don't always want the smartest person (or the person from the "best" university) but the guy (or girl) that can be relied upon to show up on time, with the right kit, get along with others, take responsibility for their work, write a coherent report and solve problems on their own.  I think RMC does a pretty good job at developing individuals with those skills and characteristics.


----------



## kratz

[quote author=stoker dave]
As a practicing engineer and manager, I make hiring decisions.  I don't always want the smartest person (or the person from the "best" university) but the guy (or girl) that can be relied upon to show up on time, with the right kit, get along with others, take responsibility for their work, write a coherent report and solve problems on their own.  I think RMC does a pretty good job at developing individuals with those skills and characteristics. 
[/quote]

Soft skills are gradually beginning to become more valuable than many qualifications people hold. Being "book smart" and unable to adequately function in the workplace is as much a poor hire as someone unqualified.


----------



## Vitech

Pusser said:
			
		

> Why would we invest in your education, only to have you fail BMOQ in the end?  The sooner we determine if you will make a suitable officer, the better off everyone (including you) will be.  Not to be too cynical, do you really expect the CAF to pay for the remainder of your education before you have proven yourself?  Although BMOQ is not an especially difficult course, one needs to do more than simply attend.  Thousands have passed.  Hundreds have failed



Yes that is what I was expecting. It seems to me that BMOQ would be the easiest part of ROTP, and I would wager that caf has wasted more money on people who could not get passing grades in university than they have on those who failed BMOQ. It was also my understanding that failing the ROTP program will result in being required to pay back the funding, so there is little risk to caf in this case. 

A better question is why, after finishing my degree,  why wouldn’t I want to work from home making 50% more than a  DEO signals officer. Maybe I would still want to out of pride, but caf is taking the risk that I might find a civilian job that I would enjoy. I suspect that the majority of DEO are coming from the bottom of their graduating class, and have a hard time finding a six figure salary like their peers. Recruiting needs to rethink their strategy if they really want to be hiring the best.


----------



## stoker dave

Vitech said:
			
		

> Recruiting needs to rethink their strategy if they really want to be hiring the best.



Well, Vitech, I am going to assume you are young and naive.  So we should all cut you some slack.  But your arrogance is bit off-putting. 

Here's a thought; it relates to the Navy because that is my background but I am sure there are parallels elsewhere.  

It's 4:00 am.  You are the engineering officer of a ship.  You haven't slept well in four days.  The ship is 1,000 miles from land and has been at sea for the past 23 days.  All kinds of old, crapped-out equipment and machinery is failing.  The captain is mad at the restrictions due to unavailability of some key systems.  The executive officer calls for an update every 20 mins on ongoing repairs.  The chief of the engineering department is mad because everyone is working crazy hours and getting no sleep.  The supply department can't get you spares you need.  You have a ton of paperwork that has been neglected.  And your wife is sick and your kids are doing poorly in school and there is nothing you can do about that while at sea.  

Now, who is the 'best' qualified person for this job?  The guy that went to the 'best' school?  Or the guy that can keep it together and do what needs doing?


----------



## Vitech

What exactly is your point, that parents are less qualified because they potentially have more things to worry about? That is a hell of a generalization to make about how someone performs under pressure. My point is that, parent or not, the top graduates will have the most opportunity and in IT Canadian forces aren’t competitive with industry pay. That means that caf will get the bottom of the graduating class, if they are lucky. If caf wants any shot at getting the best people they need to bend over backwards to sign them up before they get an offer from the civilian world. Do you want the best hackers working for caf or should they be vigilantes and free lancers?

An A student / parent might perform at a B or C level when under the stress you described, but a C student might perform at a D or F grade level under the same stress minus parental concerns. It’s hard to generalize about people but there is no reason to think someone with kids isn’t going to outperform someone without. As a parent I likely possess experience, wisdom, and skills that a single person probably wouldn’t understand. Multitasking under pressure is part of being a parent.


----------



## kratz

Nobody mentioned parents being anything. You took offense.

Many CAF positions are not competitive with their respective industry. This has been a fact for decades, it's not a new phenomenon.
The assertion the majority of DEO applications are bottom of the class is based on assumptions, not back by any facts.
There are other benefits, aside from pay, many CAF members find more attractive than six figures.

Successful HR required at least a 8:1 ratio. Current CAF recruiting more than meets this standard. This allows to be quit selective on who is  accepted into highly competitive trades. Anyone can apply to the CAF, but nobody is guaranteed a job with the military.


----------



## Pusser

Vitech said:
			
		

> What exactly is your point, that parents are less qualified because they potentially have more things to worry about? That is a hell of a generalization to make about how someone performs under pressure. My point is that, parent or not, the top graduates will have the most opportunity and in IT Canadian forces aren’t competitive with industry pay. That means that caf will get the bottom of the graduating class, if they are lucky. If caf wants any shot at getting the best people they need to bend over backwards to sign them up before they get an offer from the civilian world. Do you want the best hackers working for caf or should they be vigilantes and free lancers?
> 
> An A student / parent might perform at a B or C level when under the stress you described, but a C student might perform at a D or F grade level under the same stress minus parental concerns. It’s hard to generalize about people but there is no reason to think someone with kids isn’t going to outperform someone without. As a parent I likely possess experience, wisdom, and skills that a single person probably wouldn’t understand. Multitasking under pressure is part of being a parent.



Wow!  Did you ever read a lot into Stoker Dave's comment.

Whether someone is a parent or not was NOT his point.  There are many parents in the CAF, across all ranks and occupations.  We deal with it.  The point, however, here is that there are pressures placed on CAF members due to the unique nature of what we do, including parental pressures that are exacerbated by separation.  Pressures that do not necessarily have any parallel in the civilian world. Pressures that being the "top" student at the "best" school won't help you with.  Being the brightest and the best is not necessarily what we're looking for and for that matter, the "top" student is not always the best or the brightest.  We don't need somebody to design the most efficient gas turbine engine in the history of mankind.  We need somebody who can get the one we have operating during a hurricane when we're dead in the water, with no outside support and no spare parts.

Basic training is not perfect, but it at least gives us an indication of how someone performs under pressure with minimal sleep and an irregular schedule.  If you have difficulty performing in a controlled environment with little danger, you're probably not going to do well when the stakes are higher.  This is why we want to do it the beginning in an effort to weed out the unsuitable before we invest in the really expensive training.  As I said before, it's not an especially difficult course, if you have the aptitude for it, but it is not especially easy either.  You have to do more than just show up.  I've seen some of the "best and brightest" from the "best" schools do miserably and even fail BMOQ.  Academic achievement is not necessarily a good indicator of success in military operations.

Being the "best and brightest" in the military is a combination of things beyond marks in the classroom.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Couldn’t have been said any better.


----------



## da1root

Vitech said:
			
		

> I am in a civ uni degree program with 2.5 years remaining. I’ve read that you are expected to go to BMOQ during the summer, my question is whether or not this is required. Firstly, the university has classes during the summer as well, meaning I could finish my degree quicker. The second reason that I would want to postpone BMOQ is because I am a single parent, and it would make more sense not to change my children’s living arrangements until after university (they would be moving to stay with my mother). Does anyone know if there is any flexibility in this regard? I would also like to know if it is possible to be accepted into rotp for the upcoming January 2019 semester.





			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> The Recruiting Centre is always your best source of information.  I'm not a recruiter and my experience in this regard is decades old.  However, as a general rule, we like to get personnel through basic training as soon as we can.  Why would we invest in your education, only to have you fail BMOQ in the end?  The sooner we determine if you will make a suitable officer, the better off everyone (including you) will be.  Not to be too cynical, do you really expect the CAF to pay for the remainder of your education before you have proven yourself?  Although BMOQ is not an especially difficult course, one needs to do more than simply attend.  Thousands have passed.  Hundreds have failed.
> 
> In terms of funding your subsidized education, we work in fiscal years (1 Apr - 31 Mar).  Therefore, the likelihood of funding you for a semester is low.  If there is sufficient funding available for FY 18/19, there is a possibility you could be reimbursed for classes starting in Sep 18; however, that only happens if we didn't recruit enough last year and I'm not sure that ever happens for ROTP candidates (it's more likely with medical and dental applicants).  The most likely scenario is that you would be picked up for subsidization starting in Sep 19.



Sorry for the late jump in here, but to expand a little bit.
It's a requirement to do BMOQ your first "summer" in the CAF; be that prior to starting school or between the 1st and 2nd years that the CAF pays for.  If you do not attend BMOQ within that timing a Progress Review Board will be convened to determine if you can stay in ROTP.

As for the start of January 2019 - to do that you will need to enroll in the FY18/19 intake.  FY18/19 for ROTP is complete and closed - the CAF has started work on opening the FY19/20 campaign to enroll individuals for the September 2019 school year (doing BMOQ over Summer 2019).


----------

